#ubuntu-es 2011-05-16
<Braiam> !ccsm | di3gopa
<kubot> di3gopa: Para habilitar la personalización avanzada de los efectos de escritorio en Ubuntu: instala "compizconfig-settings-manager" ó "simple-ccsm". Si instalas el último, una nueva opción aparecerá en tu configuración de apariencia - Mira también !compiz - Ayuda en #compiz
<JRamirez696> JRamirez696> PREGUNTA: tengo un texto con varios contenido revuelto... EXISTE alguna manera de utilizar el comando "uniq -u" pero teniendo en cuenta digamos los ultimos 8 caracteres de la linea entera... ejemplo:
<JRamirez696> <JRamirez696> http://trend.eeff.com/Read/FashionShow.php?HIGHQUALITY_1-179-1008-108377
<JRamirez696> <JRamirez696> http://trend.eeff.com/Read/FashionShow.php?INTIME_1-179-1008-108377
<JRamirez696> <JRamirez696> VER QUE LOS numeros a lo ultimo son identicos. despues del guion bajo.... que me recomiendan?
<LoboOscuro> ATENCION A TODOS: Haber si de dejan de romper las bolas con los repositorios y lo dejan de una puta vez normal como antes...
<LoboOscuro> ATENCION A TODOS: Haber si de dejan de romper las bolas con los repositorios y lo dejan de una puta vez normal como antes...
<LoboOscuro> ATENCION A TODOS: Haber si de dejan de romper las bolas con los repositorios y lo dejan de una puta vez normal como antes...
<m4v> JRamirez696: uniq tiene la una opción para ignorar las N primeras palabras o letras
<m4v> JRamirez696: pero en ese caso donde como son urls, no te va servir, tendrías que armar un script o programa
<Estrellita> hola
<Estrellita> al instalar un juego de dos dvd cuando me pide el cd 2 se desmonta la unidad
<Estrellita> ya no me reconoce ningun dvd y no puedo intalar el juego
<Estrellita> existe alguna manera de montar la unidad de dvd de nuevo
<omikron4> Estrellita: prueba montar el dvd en una carpeta
<omikron4> mkdir dvd
<Estrellita> mkdir: no se puede crear el directorio «dvd»: El fichero ya existe
<forces> Estrellita, sudo mount /dev/cdrom
<omikron4> bueno...algo parecido
<omikron4> por ejemplo mkdir juego
<omikron4> lo que pasa es que no recuerdo donde se encuentra el cdrom si es en /dev/cdrom..
<omikron4> si es asi seria deesta forma sudo mount /dev/sr0 juegos/
<omikron4> algo asi mas o menos
<Estrellita> en dev/cdrom no existe
<omikron4> mira a ver si lo tienes con este comando
<forces> no siempre es sr0
<forces> revisa con dmesg
<omikron4> ls /dev |  grep sr[0-9]
<Estrellita> sr0
<Braiam> forces: recuerdas lo que una señorita dije una vez sobre que no tenía /var/log/messages
<Estrellita> es como un archivo de texto
<omikron4> pues cuendo lo pongas lo montas en una carpeta... sudo mount /dev/sr0 juegos/
<Braiam> dijo*
<omikron4> si creaste esa carpeta
<Estrellita> mount: el punto de montaje juegos/ no existe
<omikron4> Estrellita: es un archivo pero que identifica un dispositivo
<omikron4> pero has creado el juegos?
<Estrellita> lo creo dentro de dev?
<omikron4> nooooooo, en el home mismo
<omikron4> mkdir juegos
<Braiam> Estrellita: ejecuta esto «sudo mkdir /mnt/juegos && sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/juegos»
<omikron4> sudo umount /dev/sr0
<Braiam> Estrellita: ejecuta esto «sudo mkdir /media/juegos && sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/juegos» *
<omikron4> sudo mount /dev/sr0 juegos/
<Braiam> el ultimo ^^
<Braiam> omikron4: mount no exige la ruta completa?
<forces> depende
<omikron4> pos va a ser que no
<hormiga> Hola. necesito reinstalar Ubuntu. Pero no quiero volver a bajar todo mi ssoftware de la red otra vez, ¿En donde se almacenan los paquetes .deb?
<forces> si estas donde esta el directorio no es necesario
<forces> sino debes especificarlo completo o a partir del directorio donde estas
<Braiam> hormiga: aptoncd
<omikron4> si tu creas una carpeta con mkdir se supone que esta en esa ruta cuando ejecutas el comando mount
<Braiam> o.o
<Estrellita> parece que funciono
 * forces esta medio choco porque perdió los lentes
<Estrellita> pero el instalador del juego no lo ve =(
<hormiga> Braiam, Se que estan en una carpeta, en algun cache del sistema, pero no recuerdo. ¿me dices que teclee eso en la terminal?ç
<omikron4> le tendras que instalar desde esa carpeta
<omikron4> cd juegos
<forces> Estrellita, que juego es?
<Braiam> hormiga: eso te lo empaqueta todo para poderlo quemar en un cd, y es un programa
<omikron4> y en el archivo install pues abrir con wine, supongo
<Estrellita> hermanas princesas
<Braiam> o setup.exe
<forces> :O
<hormiga> Ah, los encontre, estan en /var/cache/apt
<forces> nunca lo había escuchado, xD
<MURGO> plop! O_o
<Braiam> hormiga: existe la de que no estén todos
<Estrellita> cuando accedo al dvd no puedo entrar
<Estrellita> no me muestra el contenido del dvd
<hormiga> Braiam, Lo que pasa es que estoy en un LiveCD,
<Braiam> ohh
<hormiga> Por alguna extraña razón, ubuntu no pasaba de la panatlla de login
<Braiam> hormiga: en #u-en diste más detalles
<omikron4> bueno me piro vampiros.. buenas noches.. adeu
<hormiga> Braiam, ¿Me estais espiando? XD
<Braiam> hormiga: no... estoy en ambos canales
<hormiga> Braiam, bueno, lo que pasa es que estoy en dos chats y es un poco dificil concentrarme
<Estrellita> el montal el dvd y muestra su titulo
<Braiam> hormiga: si quieres haz «/who Braiam» en freenode
<Estrellita> pero no puedo acceder a su contenido
<Braiam> Estrellita: hiciste cd juegos?
<Estrellita> si
<Estrellita> el monta el cd pero no puedo entar a el
<Braiam> Estrellita: «cd» es un comando que significa |change directory| o cambiar directorio
<Estrellita> si lose
<Estrellita> me refiero al dvd
<Estrellita> el problema es el siguiente
<Estrellita> el jeugo es de 2 dvd
<Estrellita> cuando reinicio la pc el me lee cualquier dvd
<Estrellita> cuando instalo el juego
<Estrellita> y me pide el disco dos y se lo coloco no lo reconoce
<Estrellita> se desmonta la unidad de cd
<Estrellita> porque no me reconoce ningun dvd
<Estrellita> hasta que reinicie
<Estrellita> pero asi nunca podre instalar el juego
<forces> mejor juega supertux
<Estrellita> cuando coloco el comando sudo mount /dev/sr0 juegos/
<Estrellita> la unidad aparece de nuevo incluso el titulo del dvd que coloque
<Estrellita> pero su contenido no aparece
<Carlitos__> todas las venezolnas son lindas
<Carlitos__> :D
<Estrellita> quizás
<Carlitos__> entonces sos grosa
<forces> !ot Carlitos__
<kubot> Carlitos__: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Estrellita> Carlitos__, que tengo que ver con las venezolanas?
<Braiam> forces: con -o loop no se soluciona
<Carlitos__> me  referia  a forces
<forces> O.o
 * forces no es de venezuela
<Carlitos__> O_O
<rafuch0> cual es la pagina oficial del wiki de ubuntu en español?
<forces> no hay, solo hay por locoteams
<Estrellita> como puedo montar una unidad de dvd
<Braiam> Estrellita: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234516
<rafuch0> y este que http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Documentaci%C3%B3n
<rafuch0> no me huele a oficial...
<rafuch0> y esto lleva asi años....
<Braiam> rafuch0: -es.org
<rafuch0> ubuntu deberia tener un wiki oficial
<Braiam> rafuch0: wiki.ubuntu.com
<Estrellita> no quiero emular un iso
<Braiam> o era org...
<Estrellita> solo quiero montar la unidad de dvd
<Carlitos__> quien tiene  el dominio ubuntu.org ?
<Braiam> Estrellita: sudo mount /sr0 /media/cdrom0
<Braiam> Estrellita: sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom0
<Estrellita> vale el problema es que no puedo acceder al contenido del disco
<Estrellita> ya probe con ese comando
<Estrellita> y muchos otros que aparecen en google
<Braiam> Estrellita: inserta el cd 1 y haz paste de «mount» para saber donde monta el cd
<Estrellita> Braiam, http://pastebin.com/psMD636Y
<Braiam> Estrellita: puedes ver el contenido de ese cd?
<Estrellita> no
<Estrellita> si reinicio si
<Estrellita> pero pierdo la instalacion
<Estrellita> no puedo ver el contenido de ninguno
<Estrellita> creo que es problema de permisos
<Braiam> Estrellita: entonces el umount no es limpio
<Braiam> Estrellita: que version usas
<_Poseidon_> Buenas tardes
<Braiam> _Poseidon_: tardes???
<Estrellita> 10.10
<enjuto> buenas
<_Poseidon_> Braiam: Tenga buena vida
<Estrellita> mount: dispositivo de bloques /dev/sr0 está protegido contra escritura; se monta como sólo lectura
<Estrellita> como coloco permisos para poder verlo
<Braiam> Estrellita: tendrás que reiniciar entonces, insertar el CD y ejecutar mount
<_Poseidon_> /dev/sr0 es un CD o DVD
<Estrellita> como puedo darle permisos a esa unidad que monte=
<Estrellita> es un dvd
<Braiam> Estrellita: no puedes escribir en un cd quemado, por eso es solo lectura
<Estrellita> si pero el lo monta pero el contenido no me deja verlo
<Estrellita> ese es el problema el contenido
<Estrellita> es algun permiso
<Estrellita> como puedo decirle que me permita verlo
<enjuto> alguien me ayuda a hacer funcionar un pincho de movistar para internet
<_Poseidon_> -o umask=000
<enjuto> modelo zte MF190
<_Poseidon_> (Al menos eso es con sistemas de archivos fat)
<aguitel> quiero modificar los DNS modificando el archivo /etc/resolv.conf y luego guardo los cambios ,pero estos vuelven al estado anterior ,alguna idea?
<Estrellita> disculpen las molestias
<Estrellita> gracias por intentar ayudarme
<Estrellita> voy a otro canal a ver si logro algo
<Braiam> aguitel: usas NetworkManager?
<Braiam> aguitel: o bind?
<aguitel> Braiam, nm
<enjuto> nadie sabe como hacer funcionar un pincho y configurarlo para que funcione?
<aguitel> Braiam, el tema pasa en una pc que solo puede navegar en las paginas de google y tiene conexion directa
<Braiam> enjuto: trata con la documentación o en el fabricante
<Braiam> aguitel: ciertos programas (como los dos que te mencione) modifican el resolv.conf para que usen los que ellos tienen configurados
<_Poseidon_> enjuto: No estoy seguro de si me gustaría saber qué es un pincho
<aguitel> Braiam, en la pc en cuestion esta ba con el live cd
<Braiam> aguitel: si no lo instalas en algun medio que se pueda escribir, cuando reinicies recuperara la configuración de fabrica :=
<aguitel> Braiam, instale ubuntu en el hd pero no puedo modificar permanentemente /etc/resolv.conf
<dannyLopez68> como guardo los cambios en pavucontrol?
<goto> Hola
<skypce> hoola
<skypce> alguien me puede ayudar con un kernel porfa
<skypce> estoy compilando un kernel zen liquorix
<skypce> mi problema al parecer es con el config
<skypce> tengo un disco duro externo usb iomega
<goto> y yo una ganas de dormir que te cagas
<m4v> skypce: compilar un kernel es complicado y no es relevante a este canal. Ayudamos con Ubuntu :/
<skypce> cuando lo conecto y le doy a extraccion segura
<skypce> me genera un kernel panic
<skypce> alguien me puede ayudar=
<m4v> skypce: inicia usando el kernel que trae Ubuntu
<skypce> m4v voy a seguir investigando
<skypce> ya mas o menos tengo una idea de lo que puede ser
<techdesk> alguien sabe porque me sale esto, tengo el samba instalado! No se pudo mostrar «network:///».
<Braiam> techdesk: tienes configurado el workgroup?
<techdesk> si es el mismo!
<techdesk> que locura
<afkael> Hola!!
<afkael> alguien sabe cómo hago un acceso directo en el menú K de una aplicación que funciona bajo wine???
<Braiam> techdesk: me refiero a que si en samba le configuraste el valor del «workgroup»?
<techdesk> Braiam: explicate porfa
<techdesk> Braiam: esta grupo de trabajo y describcion
<Braiam> techdesk: workgroup es el campo que define como se llama la red en la que te encuentras
<Braiam> así las pc con win, linux, mac, unix, pueden verse entre sí y compartir recursos
<techdesk> Braiam: si en todos los equipos esta el mismo grupo y tienen las ips en el mismo rango
<Braiam> techdesk: como se llama el grupo?
<techdesk> techdesk
<Braiam> techdesk: podrías pegar el contenido de tu /etc/samba/smb.conf en pastebin.ubuntu.com
<techdesk> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/608140/
<techdesk> Braiam: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/608140/
<Braiam> ok
<Yukiteru> hola a todos!!!hola a todos!!!
<techdesk> Braiam: cuando le doy click a red! No me deja dice que no lo puede montar
<Braiam> techdesk: ese es el archivo completo?
<techdesk> pues lo anterior son solo ejemplos...
<techdesk> ya lo pego completo
<techdesk> Braiam: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/608146/
<techdesk> Braiam: que opinas ?
<Braiam> techdesk: los recursos que están ahí son accesibles desde otras pcs?
<techdesk> sip
<techdesk> todo esta ai...pero ni la impresora puedo compartir...
<Braiam> techdesk: usaste la gui para definir los campos?
<Braiam> acabo de instalar samba server y no puedo reprodurir lo que dijiste
<Braiam> compartí una carpeta e inmediatamente me apareció en Red
<Braiam> techdesk: lo unico que se me ocurre es que cierres sesión y vuelvas
<techdesk> ya lo hice... por eso te pregunte que que opinas...
<techdesk> pero pues yo no se mas... será dejarlo asi hasta saber mas
<Braiam> comparare tu smb con el mio a ver si encuentro alguna pista
<techdesk> es mas ni me aparece en el menu al darle click derecho "compartir"
<techdesk> en alguna ocacion me aconsejaron instalar un swat y desde ese dia se enloquesio esto
<techdesk> Braiam: pero tu sabes porque cuando le doi click en red en el nautilus.. me da error?
<techdesk> No se pudo mostrar «network:///».           Nautilus no puede manejar lugares «network».
<Braiam> techdesk: me ocurría con maverick
<techdesk> grupo de trabajo : OK
<Braiam> techdesk: trata smb://techdesk/
<techdesk> Samba instalado! será que instalo otro samba configuracion tool
<techdesk> Braiam: eso lo escribo en la terminal
<Braiam> nop, en la barra de direcciones de nautilus... pero por otro lado creo que hay un paquete que permite que nautilus maneje esas direcciones...
<Braiam> techdesk: tienes el paquete nautilus-share?
<techdesk> Braiam: como es que hago para escribir en la barra...solo me salen los botones
<techdesk> nose
<techdesk> instale el ubuntu hace unos dias.. antes usaba la version w7 de este equipo
<Braiam> techdesk: que version usas?
<techdesk> ya instale el nautilus-schare
<techdesk> share
<techdesk> 11.04
<techdesk> Braiam: Nautilus no puede manejar lugares «smb».
<Braiam> techdesk: lo instalaste o estaba instalado? yo tambien uso natty y solo le dí clic derecho a una carpeta, luego opciones de compartición y compartir, y no hubo problemas
<techdesk> en la terminal la instale
<techdesk> aun no tengo el compartir .....en el menu
<techdesk> Braiam: conoces alguna alternativa al hamachi2
<Lamusj> Buenas Noches!
<Braiam> techdesk: trata cerrando sesion
<Braiam> Lamusj: Al fin alguien en mi zona horaría
<techdesk> si nuevamente reinicie.. pero sigue igual...
<Lamusj> Braiam, xD
<techdesk> desde el centro de software ubuntu instale el tool de compartir archivos---- raro que no estaba instalado
<Braiam> techdesk: aparece el menu al hacer clic derecho en una carpeta
<Braiam> techdesk: puedes decirme el nombre del paquete? yo solo tengo samba samba-common samba-common-bin smbclient y nautilus-share
<techdesk> GShare
<Braiam> techdesk: espero por la respuesta a la otra pregunta...
<techdesk> Braiam: ayudame cual pregunta?
<Braiam> <Braiam> techdesk: aparece el menu al hacer clic derecho en una carpeta
<techdesk> Braiam: como hago para hacer un screenshot?
<Braiam> techdesk: prnt scr (?)
<techdesk> vermos si me funciona
<techdesk> Braiam: donde puedo subir una imagen para que la veas.. un screenshot de mi menu
<Braiam> techdesk: si quieres subir una imagen usa imgur
<techdesk> http://imgur.com/UOv8A
<Braiam> techdesk: Opciones de Compartición - eso es lo que buscas
<techdesk> noo pero aun no puedo compartir nada..
<techdesk> ni se ven los equipos
<Braiam> techdesk: le diste a compartir, estableciste los permisos?
<techdesk> si
<Braiam> techdesk: si nada de eso funciona haz purge a los paquetes samba-* y trata de nuevo por el menu que te dije
<techdesk> Braiam: y como es eso de purge
<ToR_> sudo aptitude purge <nombre_de_paquete>
<Braiam> o «sudo apt-get --purge remove paquetes»
<techdesk> Braiam: aun no se que paquetes
<Braiam> techdesk: swat samba samba-common samba-common-bin smbclient
<Braiam> techdesk: smbclient no!!!
<Braiam> techdesk: creo que tendras que reiniciar, luego darle clic derecho a la carpeta que deseas compartir, «Opciones de Compartición», y no cierres sesión trata de nuevo
<techdesk> http://imgur.com/y5AQa
<techdesk> mira que me salio esta ventana
<techdesk> del samba server
<Braiam> techdesk: hiciste el purge? eso parece como si lo estuvieras reinstalando/reconfigurándolo
<techdesk> no vay a hacerlo
<Braiam> techdesk: es mejor hacer el purge por la terminal ya que por synaptic no lo borra todo
<techdesk> sudo: aptitude: command not foun
<xangua> aptitude no viene instalado por defecto
<Braiam> usa apt-get
<Braiam> xangua: desde maverick, pero yo forzo por el alternative a ser instalado lol
<Hertak> Hola alguno con ganas de ayudar a un tonto novato? que se la lia con los permisos de carpetas.
<Braiam> !ask | Hertak
<kubot> Hertak: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Hertak> tengo problemas con los permisos del xampp
<Hertak> no puedo crar las bases de datos
<Hertak> nadie sabe algo de eso?
<Braiam> techdesk: todavía?
<techdesk> ya casi reinicio
<Braiam> techdesk: tanto tardas desinstalando el samba?
<techdesk> no es que estoy haciendo otra cosa y aun no puedo reiniciar
<techdesk> Braiam: listo ya reinicie
<techdesk> y ahora
<Braiam> techdesk: creo que tendras que reiniciar, luego darle clic derecho a la carpeta que deseas compartir, «Opciones de Compartición», y no cierres sesión trata de nuevo
<techdesk> ya le hice purge y ya reinicie---
<techdesk> si le hago click derecho no me sale compartir
<Braiam> techdesk: sabes lo que tienes que hacer el «Opciones de Compartición»
<Braiam> techdesk: no me digas que desinstalaste smbclient o nautilus-share
<Braiam> techdesk: si los desinstalaste, instalalos de nuevo
<Braiam> techdesk: otro reinicio?
<techdesk> sip pues no me salia las opciones de compartimiento
<Braiam> techdesk: ahora si?
<techdesk> pues hermano no se ... aun no se ven
<Braiam> techdesk: de casualidad cuales fueron los paquetes que desinstalaste?
<techdesk> y aun cuando le doy click en RED me da el mismo problema
<Braiam> techdesk: en tu captura que me enviaste aparecía el menu
<techdesk> swat samba samba-common samba-common-bin
<Braiam> techdesk: claro por que no tienes samba
<techdesk> ya instale samba
<Braiam> techdesk: y tambien el tool de compartir archivos
<techdesk> cual es ese
<Braiam> <techdesk> desde el centro de software ubuntu instale el tool de compartir archivos---- raro que no estaba instalado
<Braiam> techdesk: desinstala y purga todos los paquetes que tengan algo que ver con samba, tambien el nautilus-share
<Braiam> y respondeme a mi nombre para saber cuando tengas algo, bien?
<techdesk> bueno instale samba config tool y cambien en este el grupo en Techdesk y ahora en el xp tengo 2 grupos pero en el techdesk puedo ver el ubuntu...
<techdesk> lo que no entiendo es porque tengo 2 grupos de traabajo
<techdesk> Braiam: te escribi sorry!
<Braiam> trata de no irte. ok... lo mas probable es la mayuscula
<Braiam> techdesk: ^^
<techdesk> Braiam: no si esta en minuscula..
<Braiam> techdesk: en ambos
<Braiam> ?
<techdesk> en el xp cuando le doy click en el ubuntu en redes... me da error diciendo q no tengo permisos
<techdesk> sip
<techdesk> ahh ya me cance
<techdesk> ahora no encuentro ni la impresora
<techdesk> Braiam: ahora me tocó reinstalar impresoras... q tal... hace unos minutos la tenia
<Braiam> no es raro... yo nunca pude hacer un servidor de impresión en 10.04 LTS, con cups y samba
<techdesk> Braiam: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/608189/
<techdesk> pero recien instalado el 11.04 hice primero eso y funcionaba
<techdesk> Braiam: gracias de todas formas... hasta pronto
<Braiam> techdesk: adios (suerte)
<techdesk> Braiam: gracias
<orugasam> hola
<orugasam> tengo un problema con mi webcam
<orugasam> no hay manera de q funcione
<dandoc> ya probaste en amsn
<Carlitos__> pigdin?
<orugasam> nada
<dandoc> a mi me a funcionado bien en el aMSN
<orugasam> es q ni la detecta cuando hago lsusb
<orugasam> pero como es el tema d los drivers?
<orugasam> solo la conectas y listo?
<orugasam> es una kolke c903
<dandoc> pues yo uso una laptop toshiba
<orugasam> de esas q tienen 3 leds de cada lado del lente
<dandoc> y solo ingresé al aMSN y chatee, luego le dí invitación a webcam y listo
<dandoc> los drivers no los he necesitado
<Carlitos__> ni el lsusb ?
<Carlitos__> cambiaste  de port
<dandoc> ni siquiera para instalar mi modem 3g
<Carlitos__> ah?
<Carlitos__> problemas  con  el usb ?
<Braiam> no entiendo... quién es el que tiene problemas con la camara? orugasam o dandoc
<dandoc> yo no
<dandoc> es orugasam
<dandoc> yo lo que no encuentro es second life en los origenes de software
<Carlitos__> sera problema  de  modulos
<orugasam> yo
<orugasam> tengo una kolke
<orugasam> la conecto y nada
<orugasam> ni en skype
<Carlitos__> En el archivo /etc/modules.conf puedes configurar los modulos que quieres que se carguen automaticamente al arrancar
<dandoc> Es bien raro porque almenos yo no he tenido problemas con mi camara
<dandoc> prueba con aMSN
<Braiam> orugasam: trata con cheese
<orugasam> el cheese me queda congelado
<orugasam> no carga del todo
<orugasam> lo ejecuto y queda como trancado
<orugasam> y en el amsn tampoco funciona
<dandoc> pero ya probaste mandando la invitación de camara con la otra persona?
<Braiam> orugasam: desconecta la camara, conectala y haz paste de lo que te tire «dmesg» (las ultimas 20 lineas)
<dandoc> alguien sabe donde encuentro second life en español y con extención deb?
<dandoc> Le agradeceré su ayuda
<orugasam> hago paste aca?
<dandoc> Perdón, lo acabo de encontrar
<dandoc> ya no
<orugasam> pasame el link de ubuntu paste
<orugasam> q no lo recuerdo
<Braiam> !paste | orugasam
<kubot> orugasam: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<orugasam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608204/
<orugasam> ahi esta lo q aparece
<Braiam> orugasam: son las ultimas veinte no las primeras 400
<Braiam> D:
<orugasam> jajaja perdon
<orugasam> entonces q dices?
<Braiam> orugasam: las ultimas veinte (20) lineas de dmesg
<orugasam> t las paso denuevo?
<Braiam> orugasam: sí, por favor.
<orugasam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608206/
<orugasam> ahi?
<Braiam> orugasam: desconectaste y conectaste la camara?
<orugasam> si
<orugasam> no aparece?
<Braiam> um
<orugasam> la desconecto y la conecto y luego ejecuto el comando?
<orugasam> eso fue lo q hice
<dzup> orugasam: cheese -v|pastebinit -
<Braiam> orugasam: tail -n 20 /var/log/kern.log
<Braiam> dzup: no creo que tenga que ver con cheese, ya que en ningún programa reconoce la cam
<orugasam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608207/
<orugasam> con cheese no me detecta el dispositivo
<david_erh> hola, saludos a todos en el chat; necesito me den una mano con la instalación de ubuntu 11.04
<dzup> sudo lshw -html > hardware.html  el codigo fuente de hardware.html pegala en http://pastehtml.com/ orugasam
<david_erh> tengo una portatil con tarjeta de video nvidia360M
<orugasam> ok
<dzup> pega el link de tu pastehtml aqui.
 * Braiam anota... -html
<orugasam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608208/
<orugasam> esta correcto ahi?
<dzup> no, en pastehtml.com   el codigo fuente
<dzup> para verlo mas bonito ;)
<dandoc> mmmmm, david_erh la forma mas fácil  para mi es entrar en live cd, luego le doy instalar en el escritorio
<Braiam> dzup: http://paste.ubuntu.com/608208/plain/
<david_erh> hola dandor, el problema es qu eno puedo instalar ubuntu
<orugasam> http://pastehtml.com/upload/preview
<david_erh> apenastermina de cargar el dvd instalador la pantalla se llena de cuadros de colres
<david_erh> colores
<dandoc> pero ¿puedes entrar en live cd?
<david_erh> y no puedo seguir conla instalación
<dzup> ahi te falta darle otro click
<dandoc>  o no te reconoce la unidad de cd?
<orugasam> yo trate de instalar ubuntu 11.4 y se me queda toda negra la pantalla al iniciar
<orugasam> tuve q volver a 10.10
<dzup> para que te mande un pastehtml.com/id=98279879812 algo asi
<david_erh> yo ni siquiera puedo instalar
<david_erh> ubuntu 11.04
<dandoc> o me estas diciendo que nunca has instalado ubuntu?
<dzup> dandoc: dame el link a tu pastehtml  ....como el que regresa pastebin
<orugasam> se instala actualizandolo simplemente
<orugasam> y luego reinicia
<orugasam> asi lo hice yo
<orugasam> nada ams q a mi no me andaba
<Braiam> !who
<kubot> Como puedes ver, este es un canal grande. Si estás hablando con alguien en particular, por favor, coloca su apodo en lo que dices (Usa !tab), o bien los mensajes se pierden y se vuelve confuso :)
<dandoc> dzup yo no tengo problemas con mi webcam
<dzup> orugasam: :)
<Braiam> dzup: ^^ dandoc^^
<orugasam> su dzup?
<orugasam> si?=
<orugasam> mucho su y sudo jaja
<Braiam> orugasam: pasa el link de pastehtml
<orugasam> http://pastehtml.com/upload/preview
<Braiam> orugasam: algo como pastehtml.com/id=98279879812
<Braiam> orugasam: falta un clic
<dzup> te falta otro click, esa es la "preview"  ...la previsualizada, ocupamos la buena
<orugasam> ok
<orugasam> http://pastehtml.com/view/1ej0t67.html
<dzup> que le costaba.
<Braiam> orugasam: no está completa
<dzup> como que no lo copio completo, le falta mas...
<orugasam> ok intento otra vez
<orugasam> pasame denuevo el comando
<orugasam> limpio
<orugasam> asi no me mareo
<Braiam> dzup: ^^ lee mi mensaje (y maldi los lags)
<dzup> todo el contenido de hardware.html
<dzup> en pastehtml.com
<orugasam> sudo lshw -html > hardware.html
<orugasam> ese es el comando q tengo q ejecutar?
<dzup> ya no,
<dzup> ahora mire mas facil: firefox hardware.html   <--jdcute eso
<Braiam> orugasam: ya esta hecho pero no copiaste todo el contenido de hardware.html
<dzup> ahora habra el source o fuente de esa pagina y pegala en pastehtml.com
<orugasam> ok pero respondeme es ese comando?
<orugasam> porq hoy no me funciono y le quite el hardware.html
<dzup> no ejecute nada, pare ahi y ejecute: firefox hardware.html
<orugasam> sudo lshw -html > hardware.html
<orugasam> osea ejecute ese comadno pero sin lo q dice hardware.html
<orugasam> proq asi no me funciona
<Braiam> O.o
<dzup> borra sudo lshw .... de su mente, borre eso y escriba: firefox hardware.html
<orugasam> ok
<Braiam> dzup: no hizo > hardware.html
<Braiam> dzup: lo pego en la terminal
<orugasam> http://pastehtml.com/view/1ej0xpt.html
<orugasam> ahi?
<dzup> asi :)
<orugasam> las letras en rojo q significan?
<dzup> http://www.google.com.mx/#hl=es-419&xhr=t&q=ubuntu+CN896%2FVN896%2FP4M900+I%2FO+APIC+Interrupt+Controller&cp=55&pf=p&sclient=psy&biw=1268&bih=610&source=hp&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=ubuntu+CN896/VN896/P4M900+I/O+APIC+Interrupt+Controller&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=80105b95d3cbd31c
<dzup> ahi que estudiar :)
<Braiam> dzup: un link más largo por favor
<dzup> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1154393.html
<dzup> el problema es la placa y drivers. ubuntu CN896/VN896/P4M900 I/O APIC Interrupt Controller
<dzup> !google ubuntu CN896/VN896/P4M900 I/O APIC Interrupt Controller
<kubot> Sin sonido. NADA de nada. | Ubuntu-es: <http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/129712>
<Braiam> acabo de darme cuenta que no tengo el log messages, como lo obtengo?
<Braiam> distro[Ubuntu "natty" 11.04]
<dzup> los logs estan en /var/log
<orugasam> entonces amigos
<orugasam> dzup
<Braiam> dzup: ik, http://paste.ubuntu.com/608220/
<orugasam> q tengo q hacer ahora?
<dzup> orugasam: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1196831  ...solo puedo darte opciones pero si buscas en google por " via CN896/VN896/P4M900 ubuntu  "
<Braiam> orugasam: tu placa madre no se lleva bien con ubuntu debido a que le faltan drivers/modulos, los cuales hay que buscar
<orugasam> si yo tenia problemas con la tarjeta d video por ejemplo
<orugasam> y logre encontrar drivers para ella
<dzup> trata haciendo lo sugerido en la pagina de arriba, veremos de ahi.
<orugasam> ok
<dzup> ...pero recuerda copiar un respaldo de los arrchivos que modifiques.
<dzup> antes de modificarlos, usa cp orig orig-bk   por cada archivo, asi te aseguras de regresar como estabas en caso que algo salga mal.
<Braiam> orugasam: cambiando orig por el nombre real del archivo que vas a modifica ;)
<orugasam> pa q pedo che
<orugasam> nunca hice eso
<orugasam> q bosta esta via technologies ja
<Braiam> orugasam: es bueno tener una copia de seguridad de cada archivo que modifiques
<orugasam> ok pero no se ni q voy a hacer
<orugasam> por eso te digo
<orugasam> hace poco estoy en linux
<dzup> bienvenido :)
<dzup> orugasam: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/150539  mira eso, suerte con eso :)
<orugasam> gracias
<dzup> orugasam:  busca como instalar el CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC]   buscando en google por " ubuntu CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC]"
<dzup> ubuntu CN896/VN896/P4M900 I/O APIC Interrupt Controller
<dzup> la direccion  anterior explica como instalar el "CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC]"
<dzup> ...creo que debera adaptarlo a su version de ubuntu.
<dzup> jajaja http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=3794183
<dzup> ...despue de todo eso, solo faltaba que la levantara :p
<Braiam> dzup: me no speak French
<dzup> yo tampoco, pero es logico que le falto: sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<Braiam> dzup: pero lo bueno es que entiendo las ejecuciones
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<dannyLopez68> i A xserver-xorg-input-synaptics                                                       - Controlador de Synaptics TouchPad para el servidor X.Org supuestamente esta instalado pero no veo el daemon por ninfun lado y no puedo hacer clicj con el touch
<erAbuelo> daemon ?
<dannyLopez68> antes me decia que el daemon no estaba en uso supongo que si se llama así
<dannyLopez68> o si no pues corrijeme xD
<erAbuelo> eso no es un daemon, es una extension de xorg para gestionar el touchpad
<dannyLopez68> ok pero como la inicio y tampoco veo el knetwormanager
<erAbuelo> repito no es un daemon, es una extension de xorg, si esta configurado en el xorg.conf, o lo detecta al arrancar las X, lo usara, sino no
<fosco_> el "i A" indica que ese paquete tiene actualizaciones pendientes
<fosco_> actualiza bien el sistema primero
<fosco_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Braiam> probablemente tenga que reiniciar el X server
<fosco_> cuando haya acabado vas al panel de control -> raton
<dannyLopez68> No se instalará, actualizará o eliminará ningún paquete.
<fosco_> y alli deberias tener disponibles las opciones del touchpad
<Braiam> está bloqueado?
<dannyLopez68> no
<Braiam> sudo apt-get upgrade xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<dannyLopez68> me convence lo del xorg de erAbuelo
<fosco_> ubuntu no usa xorg
<fosco_> xorg.conf*
<Braiam> no desde 10.04 o .10
<fosco_> todo se autodetecta, incluido el touchpad
<Braiam> dannyLopez68: ^^
<erAbuelo> yo no dije que usara el xorg.conf, aunque puedes crear uno para cosas especificas.
<dannyLopez68> es que tube unos problemas con la instalación y pues sin querer desintale gnome y kde y ahora me levanta la red pero no veo el manejador de la red ni el touch pad
<Braiam> erAbuelo: no importa lo que hallas dicho, sino en la manera en que se pueda interpretar ;)
<erAbuelo> es decir, digo blanco y tu interpretas negro y es culpa mia ?
<Braiam> dannyLopez68: instala ubuntu-desktop
<dannyLopez68> ya y kde-core tambien
<Braiam> erAbuelo: nosotros nunca dijimos que tú le dijiste que usará xorg.conf (no es culpa nuestra)
<hashashin> nos dias
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<YYYYYY>  443
<yeyeye> hola
<yeyeye> alguien puede ayudarme?
<yeyeye> hhola??
<luckatoni> exponga  la duda y si contestamos es que si
<yeyeye> ok, a ver, entro a jugar a una web q hace falta java
<yeyeye> hasta antes d tener este nuevo sistema operativo podia jugar
<yeyeye> pero ahora no
<yeyeye> utillizo el Natty Narwhal
<luckatoni> un juego flash?
<yeyeye> si
<luckatoni> Tienes isntalado Adobe Flash Player 10?
<yeyeye> creo que no
<yeyeye> como puedo saberlo?
<luckatoni> pues si no te aparece el juego, lo mas probable es que sea por eso
<yeyeye> ok
<yeyeye> y para linux como lo instalo?
<luckatoni> mira, vete al centro de software de Ubuntu
<luckatoni> y utilizas  unity, lo tendras en panel izquierdo lo más seguro
<yeyeye> lo d unity no lo entiendo
<yeyeye> perdona mi ignorancia
<luckatoni> http://get.adobe.com/es/flashplayer/
<luckatoni> vete a este link
<luckatoni> y seleccione la opcion APT for Ubuntu
<yeyeye> ok
<luckatoni> ya descargaste?
<yeyeye> esta en proceso si
<yeyeye> me sale para abrirlo con el centro d sotfware
<luckatoni> ok
<yeyeye> muchas gracias
<luckatoni> una vez que lo habra , deberia empezar la instalacion
<yeyeye> si
<yeyeye> pone procesando
<luckatoni> y al acabar renicias firefox (me imagino) y pruebas
<yeyeye> de acuerdo
<yeyeye> ahora cuando termine lo reinicio y te digo
<yeyeye> muchas gracias
<yeyeye> otra pregunta, antes dsd este mismo programa d chat, me conectaba y me salia directamente a una sala d chat d valencia
<yeyeye> como si fuese de terra
<luckatoni>  te refieres, a que una vez habria xchat, te habria automaticamente la red hispana y el canal valencia?
<yeyeye> si
<yeyeye> no me funciona lo d la web dl juego
<yeyeye> sigue sin salirme
<yeyeye> voy a reiniciar el ordenador
<yeyeye> luckatoni, sigue sin salirme nada
<yeyeye> no puedo jugar
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<noseasasi> Hasta otra buena gente...
<fosco_> buenas
<SrUbuntu> Hola. Mi disco duro dice:  brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 0 2011-05-16 15:03 /dev/sda    Y si le he cambiado los permisos y quiero volverlo a tener como antes (como pone ahora), le tendré que hacer chmod 0 o qué?
<Tarrasquero> no
<fzeta> Buenas tardes máquinas;)
<SrUbuntu> Tarrasquero: entonces qué permisos le pongo?omg
<SrUbuntu> fzeta: xdddd o/
<ubuntu_> buenas
<ubuntu_> me he cargado un monton de archivos importantes sin querer con rm
<ubuntu_> de muchos tengo copia de seguridad, pero de otros no
<ubuntu_> estoy con un livecd
<ubuntu_> he instalado scalpel pero no parece traer como ponerlo a recuperar los ficheros .php
<hashashin> es ext4 la partición ubuntu_ ?
<Osmodivs> /dev/sdc1 on /media/c3d0afc4-9bb2-4755-941c-ea3e2c4fda43 type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)  No puedo ver mi memoria CompactFLASH, Ubuntu la reconoce solo como /,
<ubuntu_> hashashin, voy a mirar
<ubuntu_> es importante eso?
<braiam> ubuntu_: es teoricamente imposible recuperar desde ext3/4
<Osmodivs> ¿Como le hago para que Ubuntu 11.04 puede ver mi memoria? porque parece que esta montada, ya que Ubuntu la ve, pero solo como /, o sea que segun Ubuntu, aho etan las carpetas root, boot, home etc
<hashashin> cada sistema de ficheros tiene sus utilidades
<hashashin> ext3/4 tienen Extundelete
<ubuntu_> braiam, pues este sera 3 o 4 seguro
<hashashin> por ejemplo
<braiam> hashashin: lo use una vez, y lo unico que obtuve fueron datos aleatorios sin ningun sentido
<ubuntu_> extundelete no esta en los repos?
<fosco_> Osmodivs, ejecuta sudo fdisk -l y pega la salida en pastebin.com para que podamos verlo
<fosco_> ubuntu_, http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/ pero el indice de recuperacion es muy bajo
<Osmodivs> http://pastebin.com/SZxyJuJZ
<fosco_> Osmodivs, segun eso el sistema puede ver dos discos, sda y sdc
<fosco_> es alguno de esos el que buscas?
<fosco_> sda de 160Gb y sdc de 64Gb
<Osmodivs> fosco_: Si, pero no me enseña lo que hay dentro, me enseña lo que hay dentro de /, como si fuera mi disco duro
<Osmodivs> me enseña las carpetas root, boot, etc en mi sdc
<fosco_> el disco que buscas es sdc?
<fosco_> ejecuta mount | grep sdc1 y verás donde están disponibles sus archivos
<ubuntu_> estoy pasando foremost pero solo parece encontrar bmps
<Osmodivs> fosco_:  Quiero ver mis archivos de la CompactFlash, que me imagino que es esa sdc, la de 63GB
<Osmodivs> fosco_: osmodivs@Djiin:~$  mount | grep sdc1
<Osmodivs> /dev/sdc1 on /media/c3d0afc4-9bb2-4755-941c-ea3e2c4fda43 type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<fosco_> cd /media/c3d0afc4-9bb2-4755-941c-ea3e2c4fda43 ; ls
<fosco_> eso te mostrará los archivos
<Hertak> Hola hay  algo que está bloqueando el puerto 80¿Cómo puedo saber qué es? Gracias
<fosco_> Hertak, lsof | grep 80
<Hertak> hice eso y me aparece una lista enorme que tengo que mirar?
<Osmodivs> fosco_:  osmodivs@Djiin:~$ cd /media/c3d0afc4-9bb2-4755-941c-ea3e2c4fda43 ; ls
<Osmodivs> bin   cdrom  etc   initrd.img  lib64       media  opt   root  selinux  sys  usr  vmlinuz
<Osmodivs> boot  dev    home  lib         lost+found  mnt    proc  sbin  srv      tmp  var
<fosco_> pues eso es lo q contiene
<Osmodivs> fosco_: Eso no deberia de estar ahi, se supone que tengo paquetes .deb ahi
<fosco_> un sistema linux entero
<Osmodivs> fosco_:  Pero, ¿porque tengo eso ahi? yo no meti eso ahi,
<fosco_> está claro que alguien lo puso
<Osmodivs> un bug, o virus
<Osmodivs> O sea que ya perdi todos los paquetes .deb
<fosco_> ni un bug ni un virus hacen que se instale linux en un disco
<braiam> Osmodivs: talvez no... haz «find /media/c3d0afc4-9bb2-4755-941c-ea3e2c4fda43 | grep .deb»
<cazandobits> hola
<cazandobits> alguien puede atudarme con el escanner
<cazandobits> solo puedo escanear cuando estoy en root
<cazandobits> es una multifuncion brother mfc9880
<claudioAndres> Hola amigos, necesito de su ayuda. Me heche el mbr tratando de reinstalar linux sobre si mismo... pero di un clic de mas en la instalacion donde no alcance a ingresar a la parte avanzada de particionamiento y el cd de linux me escribio el mbr como una sola gran particion ext. Cuando me percate que estaba haciendo eso de inmediato detuve el proceso en el laptop, pero ya era tarde... ya había reescrito mi mbr...
<cazandobits> $ scanimage > pepe
<cazandobits> scanimage: open of device brother:bus4;dev1 failed: Error during device I/O
<cazandobits> me dice eso
<cazandobits> encambio con el usuario root va bien
<cazandobits> he seguido multitud de tutos y nada
<Xago> claudioAndres, recuerda que la partición es NTFS e indicar que es sólo de datos
<Xago> fosco_, te sabes este truco?
<Hertak> <fosco_> hay muchas cosas en el listado que tengo ue buscar? solo quiero saber que programa me usa el puerto 80 para por¡der usarlo como servidor web
<fosco_> Hertak, mirate el man de lsof, puede filtrar por ip, puerto, proceso.... creo que sería algo tipo lsof -i :80
<Osmodivs> braiam: No hay nada, bueno solo unos 5 paquetes, que son LibreOfice, pero parece que son los que vienen por default en Ubuntu, y por eso digo, el sistema esta leyendo el disco duro y no mi memoria CF
<Osmodivs> Por eso quise grabarlos en mi CF, para no tener que bajar TOOOODO, otra vez de la red,
<fosco_> Osmodivs, posiblemente tu memoria externa no sea ninguno de esos 2 discos
<fosco_> o bien no grabaste los .deb donde creías haberlos guardado
<Osmodivs> fosco_: Enonces no lo detecta
<Osmodivs> fosco_: En la memoria no habia más que unas cuantas carpetas, que estoy seguro, que no son boot, root,dev,
<fosco_> entonces no es lo que estás viendo
<fosco_> lo q estás viendo son 2 discos con una instalacion de linux cad auno
<Osmodivs> Ubuntu esta confundido, y es que desde ayer estuve batallando, lo tuve que reisntalar unas 3 veces, porque no entraba
<Osmodivs> fosco_: Asi es, no se porque, yo no pondria una instalacion completa en una CF, no tengo porque
<Osmodivs> Ubuntu a fallado, me a fallado
<Osmodivs> otra vez...
<braiam> Osmodivs: durante esas instalaciones es probable que lo hallas instalado en tu memoria
<Osmodivs> De hecho, intente cambiar de Distro, me fui a Arch, pero claro, ni siquiera pude instalarlo, asi que regrese a Ubuntu :D
<Osmodivs> braiam: ¿Crees que es posible? No la desmonta automaticamente el instalador?
<Osmodivs> No recuerdo haberla tenido metida en la PC, pero, suena logico
<Xago> fosco_, te sabes este truco?
<Xago> "Hola amigos, necesito de su ayuda. Me heche el mbr tratando de reinstalar linux sobre si mismo... pero di un clic de mas en la instalacion donde no alcance a ingresar a la parte avanzada de particionamiento y el cd de linux me escribio el mbr como una sola gran particion ext. Cuando me percate que estaba haciendo eso de inmediato detuve el proceso en el laptop, pero ya era tarde... ya había reescrito mi mbr..."
<fosco_> la verdad es que no he acabdo de entender lo que dice
<Osmodivs> Bueno, asumo que nadie sabe la respuesta a mi problema, se los agradezco de todas formas
<Osmodivs> me voy, voy a instalar 1000 paquetes (si es que los recuerdo)
<erAbuelo> buenas
<claudioAndres> Hola amigos necesito su ayuda. Sobrescribi mi "mbr" reinstalando mi ubuntu sobre si mismo... di un clic de mas en la instalacion donde no alcance a ingresar a la parte avanzada de particionamiento y el cd de linux me escribio el mbr como una sola gran particion ext todo mi disco. Cuando me percate que estaba haciendo eso, de inmediato detuve el proceso en el laptop, pero ya era tarde... ya había reescrito mi mbr... Antes tenia 2 p
<claudioAndres> articiones primarias, una ntfs para datos y otra ext para ubuntu dentro de la cual tenia las otras particiones tipicas /, /home, Swap..... Alguien sabe como poder dejar el MBR como estaba antes. O si reescribiendo de forma manual mi MBR podré recuperar la particion NTFS de Datos que es la que me intereza.?
<erAbuelo> testdisk
<claudioAndres> erAbuelo, estoy ejecutando justamente ese programa
<claudioAndres> esta corriendo y me ha detectado algunos errores de lectura
<erAbuelo> ?
<claudioAndres> pero corre muy muy muy lento
<erAbuelo> tiene recorrer todo el disco, es normal que tarde
<claudioAndres> :S
<claudioAndres> uf a esperar nada mas entonces
<claudioAndres> va en el cilindro 602 de 38913 y lleva como media hora
<claudioAndres> erAbuelo, ahora en caso que no me resultara con TestDisk que otro pograma me recomendarias?
<Ubuntu1> Buenos dias o/
<erAbuelo> claudioAndres: ninguno, yo intentaria reconstruir la tabla de particiones a ojo
<Ubuntu1> tengo un problema y quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar, lo que pasa es que acabo de actualizar de la 10.10 de ubuntu a la 11.04 y al reiniciar no me carga el grub me manda un mensaje diciendo: Error: symbol no found: 'grub_env_export'
<Ubuntu1> grub rescue>_
<erAbuelo> Ubuntu1: intenta recuperar el grub con el live
<ubuntu_> en ubuntus antes de 11.04 te conectabas facil desde el menu ese que ponia aplicaciones etc a un servidor ssh para ver carpetas y todo eso
<ubuntu_> con la nueva interfaz como se hace?
<Ubuntu1> ando en un cdlive :P
<ubuntu_> no lo veo por ningun lado
<eliamtr> hola
<nah> #altodot
<SrUbuntu> Hola, cómo puedo instalar dos servidores SSH?
<SrUbuntu> uno para mi chroot, y otro para mi PC
<jmanuel_cool> epales gentes ¿como andan el día de hoy?
<Soupermanito> SrUbuntu, le pregunto al internet? estoy seguro que hay miles de tutoriales en el internet
<SrUbuntu> <Soupermanito> pregúntale, a ver si te sale ;D.-.
 * SrUbuntu jmanuel_cool o/
<jmanuel_cool> SrUbuntu, \o
<SrUbuntu> xd
<jmanuel_cool> SrUbuntu, ¿que necesita?
<Soupermanito> SrUbuntu, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=como+configurar+dos+servidores+ssh
<SrUbuntu> <Soupermanito> yo ve los resultados, pero ninguno con lo que yo busco :]
<Soupermanito> :P pues no se entonces, nunca hice un ssh
<Soupermanito> yo probaria a ver que me sale y ya XD
<SrUbuntu> :( lo pregunté aquí porque antes googleé man xd
<eliamtr> monte un wirtualbox machine en ubuntu, para que me arranque windows, pero no reconoce el pendrive, que puedo hacer?
<azzurra> alguien me puede decir como puedo volver a reinicalizar mi ubuntu para que quede como nuevo
<azzurra> o toca formatearlo para hacer eso
<SrUbuntu> eliamtr: mmm
<SrUbuntu> que yo recuerde,
<eliamtr> no se puede hacer verdad?
<SrUbuntu> tengo en el msn a un compa que hizo que le reconociera el USB, según recuerdo, había que descargar módulos e instalarlos para la máquina virtual
<SrUbuntu> virtualbox-ose no servía, necesitabas otra versión ,no -ose, eso es lo que sé
<SrUbuntu> y le funcionó, sí, sí se puede x)
 * jmanuel_cool usa qemu y puede usar sus usb sin mucho trasteo
<eliamtr> y quien es la persona?
<eliamtr> jmanuel_cool:
<eliamtr> que es el qemu
<Soupermanito> eliamtr,
<Soupermanito> eliamtr, con la maquina apagada, vas a propiedades, y elegis el menu "USB" ahi agregas los dispositivos que quieras usar con windows
<SrUbuntu> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/QEMU
<Flesoft> ¿por qué los procesos en linux; ubuntu, por ejemplo la calculadora, aparece "durmiendo" incluso cuando realizas cálculos, si debería aparece en "ejecutando"?
<SrUbuntu> durmiendo?
<SrUbuntu> x-D
<ksha> Flesoft, podrias ver los estados de los procesos running waiting ready ...
<Soupermanito> eso siempre y cuando tengas una version superior a la 4 de vbox eliamtr, si tenes la version 3.8 que biene por defaul en 10.04 y 10.11, no sirve, tenes que actualizar la version de vbox, podes hacerlo instalando el ppa de vbox que te da en la pagina oficial
<Flesoft> sleeping
<Soupermanito> Flesoft, porque le toma como un nanosegundo hacer los calculos y el resto del tiempo te ahorra tiempo de proceso
<eliamtr> Sou
<jmanuel_cool> eliamtr, qemu es un sistema de emulacion
<eliamtr> Soupermanito: coy a propiedades de virtualbox, o configuracion?
<Soupermanito> configuracion de la maquina virtual
<eliamtr> voy
<eliamtr> tengo la version 4.04
<Soupermanito> :) deberia funcionar
<funky> los paquetes que vienen de extras los marca aptitude como "inseguros" ?
<eliamtr> no me funciona
<eliamtr> :-(
<Soupermanito> eliamtr, mmm espera
<Soupermanito> eliamtr, bajate el "extension pack"
<eliamtr> desde la maquina virtual o desde linux
<Soupermanito> desde linux
<Soupermanito> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<Soupermanito> ah perdon no te di el link XD
<eliamtr> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads     este?
<SrUbuntu> XD
<Soupermanito> sep. ese, bajate el extension pack que agrega soporte para usb2.0
<funky> como puedo saber a que repo pertenece un paquete ?
<eliamtr> voy
<eliamtr> lo estoy bajando
<eliamtr> y como se instala?
<Soupermanito> doble clic
<eliamtr> le di doble clic y me abre una carpeta
<jmanuel_cool> funky creo que con apt-cache search paquete
<Soupermanito> ok, ahm, abri vboxmanager y ve a >archivos>propiedades>extensiones
<funky> jmanuel_cool: no, apt-cache policy
<Flesoft> pero, por que sala en procesos "sleeping" si la calculadora se ta ejecutando. no deberia salir "running"
<Soupermanito> osea el manejador que usas siempre, pero ve a las propiedades de virtualbox, no de la maquina virtual
<funky> Flesoft: porque está sleeping, cuando no hace uso de la cpu
<Soupermanito> Flesoft, porque lo que se esta ejectuando es una interfaz grafica, que queda almacenada en la memoria ram, no se esta dibujando todo el tiempo, y si lo hace es X o tu windows manager el que la dibuja, y cuando ejecutas un calculo lo hace demasiado rapido como para que pase de sleep a running, en tu top o donde sea
<eliamtr> ya lo instale Soupermanito
<Soupermanito> :D deberia funcionar ahora
<eliamtr> reinicie el windows de virtual box
<Soupermanito> kk
<eliamtr> dice que no hay dispositivos usb conectados   :-(
<Soupermanito> :/
<luckatoni> Como ver los repositorios que tengo con un comando?
<Soupermanito> eliamtr, :P ya se que me olvide
<Soupermanito> espera que te enseño la ultima parte, yo tambien tengo que hacerla para que ande mi pendrive XD
<eliamtr> dime please
<eliamtr> pora
<eliamtr> porfa
<braiam> luckatoni: cat /etc/apt/source.list | grep -v #
<SrUbuntu> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -v '#'
<Soupermanito> eliamtr, :P estoy aprendiendo
<eliamtr> porque si no se puede ver pendrives ni archivos en mi ubuntu, no le veo utilidad, estoy con los brazosc cr uzados
<braiam> luckatoni: lee lo que dijo SrUbuntu
<cazandobits> Hola!!
<cazandobits> buenas tades de nuevo
<Soupermanito> eliamtr, si se puede, solo tenes que hacer que el pendrive pertenesca a vboxusers
<cazandobits> me gustaria pedirles por favor que me recomendara un software para lago concreto
<luckatoni> gracias braiam  y SrUbuntu
<Soupermanito> tengo que encontrar exactamente como hacerlo, pero de seguro es sencillo
<cazandobits> quiero montar una VPN pero sin abrir puertos (estoy detras de firewall)
<cazandobits> existe algun servicio al estilo teamviewer
<cazandobits> ¿?
<eliamtr> agradecido Soupermanito que me ayudes si puedes
<Soupermanito> :)
<SrUbuntu> cazando: sí, emular lo que hace teamviewer, usar otro PC como servidor intemediario
<Soupermanito> eliamtr, :P tengo que ir a comer, pero si sabe ingles puede leer el manual en este punto: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch12.html#usb_linux
<Soupermanito> si no sabe cuando vuelva le explico
<cazandobits> SrUbuntu, hay alguno que ofrezca esos servicios de manera gratuita?
<SrUbuntu> cazando: teamviewer para GNU/Linux?
<cazandobits> no me sirve
<cazandobits> requiere entorno grafico
<cazandobits> es un servidor casero sin X
<SrUbuntu> netcat?
<eliamtr> ah okey dejame leer
<cazandobits> netcat???
<SrUbuntu> abre algo parecido a un puerto
<SrUbuntu> qué pasa?xd
<cousteau> y no es más cómodo abrir un puerto y SSH?
<SrUbuntu> pues sí
<SrUbuntu> y un IPtables
<cazandobits> pero estoi detras de un firewall
<SrUbuntu> cazando: decía firewall para acceder sólo al puerto del SSH por determinada dire. MAC & IP
<SrUbuntu> nfin
<SrUbuntu> ahh entiendo
<SrUbuntu> ;l
<SrUbuntu> y no es tu PC?
<Soupermanito> :D eliamtr
<Soupermanito> es muy sencillo!
<Soupermanito> :D
<Soupermanito> oh yeah :D tenes que añadir entre tus grupos a vboxuser, tenes que ir al menu >sistema >Administracion >Usuarios y grupos
<Soupermanito> ahí editas tu usuario y le agregas el grupo vboxusers, reincias la sesion para que el cambio tenga sentido y abris de nuevo la maquina virtual y tada! funciona el pendrive
<juanito1> alguien tiene ubuntu 11.04 ?
 * HerJo is away: comiendo
<mimecar> !ask juanito1
<kubot> juanito1: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<juanito1> ?
<juanito1> mimecar, solo queria saber la opinion , que les parece ubuntu 11.04
<mimecar> excepto por unity, es muy similar a la 10.10
<Osmodivs> Hola. quise darle permisos 7777 (Que me imagino que es el maximo) en /usr/lib, pero ahora varios archivos .so y .0 y demas, aparecieron con un candado, ¿Como le hago para que TODO ahi tenga permisos 7777? use chmod 7777 -R /usr/lib
<mimecar> Osmodivs: eso es MUY MALA IDEA
<mimecar> es la forma perfecta de quedarte sin ordenador
 * HerJo is back (gone 00:08:53)
<Osmodivs> mimecar, Es que ncesito meter libboost ahi.
<fernandito> Osmodivs: te sobra un 7 pero como dise arriba mala idea
<Osmodivs> mimecar,  de hecho, reinstale desde ese dia que firefox dejo de funcionar
<mimecar> copias una librería usando sudo
<mimecar> si haces lo mismo te volverás quedar sin firefox
<Osmodivs> mimecar, Ah, ya entendi, no necesito darle permisos 7777 a /usr/lib para hacer eso?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> modifica los permisos como quieres y te quedas sin sistema
<Osmodivs> mimecar, Lo peor, sin Ubuntu, despues de eso, dejo de funcionar
<mimecar> no instales librerías externas a los repositorios
<Osmodivs> mimecar, Bueno, hay una forma de revertir lo que hice?
<mimecar> ya has cambiado los permisos a 777?
<Osmodivs> mimecar, SI
<mimecar> ....
<Osmodivs> :(
<mimecar> no tienes ninguna forma
<Osmodivs> ¿?
<mimecar> cualquier programa que quiera escribir en esa ruta le has dado vía libre
<Osmodivs> ¿Porque Ubuntu no prevé tales situaciones?
<mimecar> claro que lo tiene en cuenta
<braiam> Osmodivs: salvo copiar uno poe tra maquina los permisos o reinstalando tosos ls
<mimecar> Osmodivs: sudo USA PERMISOS DE ROOT
<braiam> todos los paquetes
<mimecar> si no usas sudo, no puedes hacer lo que has hecho
<m4v> Osmodivs: que quieres hacer exactamente?
<m4v> Osmodivs: usa sudo y ya, no necesitas 777 todo
<mimecar> Osmodivs: si copias la librería igual que hicistes la última vez, te quedarás sin sistema
<Osmodivs> m4v, Quiero meter librerias libboost1.43 dentro de /usr/lib, pero como no me dejaba, le di un chmod 7777 /usr/lib, pero ahora, varios archivos .so .0 y demas, les a aparecido un candado, cuando antes no lo tenian, Ahora me dicen que no debo de hacer eso, por eso pregunto ¿Hay alguna forma de revertir lo que acabo de hacer?
<m4v> Osmodivs: no, tenés que reinstalar
<Osmodivs> lo hice desde root
<mimecar> Osmodivs: si metes la librería a mano, te quedarás sin sistema igual que la última vez
<fernandito> Osmodivs: puedes volver a los permisos anteriorez
<m4v> fernandito: no todos los archivos tienen los mismo permisos, y algunos no funcionan sin el permiso correcto
<mimecar> fernandito: ha modificado los permisos de todas las librerías
<m4v> lo más seguro es reinstalar
<m4v> otra cosa es perder tiempo.
<Osmodivs> entiendo...
<mimecar> Osmodivs: por que no has preguntado antes de poner el comando?
<fernandito> m4v, mimecar, bueno es un studio de riezgos
<fernandito> pero si solo un sistema de ezcritorio  zsi es mejor rinzstlr
<mimecar> fernandito: que cualquier programa te pueda modificar las librerías no es algo a tomarse en broma
<m4v> Osmodivs:usaste sudo para cambiar los permisos, pero no usaste sudo para copiar las librerías?
<m4v> Osmodivs: ah, dijiste que lo hiciste como root. Ubuntu no tiene el root activado.
<mimecar> m4v: root usando sudo
<Osmodivs> m4v,  Aun no las e copiado a /usr/lib, use root# chmod 7777 -R /usr/lib
<Osmodivs> no use sudo
<m4v> Osmodivs: como root podrías haber copiado las librerías, sin cambiar los permisos.
<fernandito> que libreria tiene permiso difernte a root lect y escr y los demas solo lectura????
<Osmodivs> m4v, De haber sabido antes...
<m4v> Osmodivs: debiste preguntar antes ;)
<mimecar> fernandito: en el sistema hay más usuarios aparte de root
<Osmodivs> file:///usr/lib/XvMCConfig
<Osmodivs>  es alguno de los archivos modificados
<m4v> Osmodivs: pero porqué quieres copiar esas librerías? en Ubuntu normalmente no hace falta hacer eso
<m4v> Osmodivs: instalas lo que necesitas desde los repositorios
<fernandito> mimecar: claro pero q permisos tienen eszoso archivos
<Osmodivs> m4v, No si no usas algo especial. Yo quiero usar el GPU para renderizar, Uso Blender y Luxrender
<fernandito> q yo sepa son root lct y esc y todos los demas solo lect
<Osmodivs> m4v,  Libboost1.43 no esta en el repo
<Osmodivs> fernandito,  Pues a mi no me dejava copiar archivos ahi, fue por eso que hice lo que hice
<mimecar> fernandito: en estos momentos, para Osmodivs  todos los archivos tienen permisos de ejecución y de escritura
<mimecar> para cualquier usuario del sistema
<fernandito> mimecar: clro pero puede volverr tras si todo ç
<Osmodivs> mimecar, No, repito, Algunos archivos que antes eran de lectura, ahora tienen un candado
<mimecar> fernandito: no puede
<fernandito> tienen el mismo permiol
<mimecar> fernandito: no
<fernandito> mimecar: por q no????
<mimecar> Osmodivs: en estos momentos un número de desconocido de tus archivos de librería tienen permisos totales
<mimecar> fernandito: si la librería requiere solo permiso de lectura y les das otros puede fallar
<mimecar> aparte , te quedas sin seguridad en el sistema
<m4v> fernandito: como vas a descubrir que permisos tenía cada archivo? y como vas a darle a cada archivo el permiso correcto? estamos hablando miles de archivos
<fernandito> mimecar: claro pero se puede dar otra vez los permisos corctos
<mimecar> fernandito: como sabes el permiso concreto de cada librería?
<m4v> fernandito: hacerlo a mano va a tomar más tiempo que reinstalar
<fernandito> mimecar: que son total para root y los demas solo lectura
<mimecar> fernandito: y la aplicación que requiere unos permisos concretos que haces?
<mimecar> esperas a que el sistema falle por algún punto aleatorio?
<fernandito> mimecar: que libreriA tiene prmizo diferente a total pra root y demas solo lectura
<mimecar> en estos momentos no lo se
<mimecar> pero no puedes asegurar que todas las librerías te van a funcionar
<fernandito> mimecar: todozs
<mimecar> esto ya es un diálogo de besugos
<m4v> fernandito: no necesariamente todos los archivos pertenecen a root, y los permisos no son tan simples como "solo lectura"
<fernandito> mimecar: todos esos arcivos se cren con prmisos =lezs
<Osmodivs> fernandito, ¿Sabes algun comando para UNDO?
<Osmodivs> bueno, si, son algunas docenas de ellos los que cambiaron
<fernandito> m4v: dme uno cuando yo contrui un linux (lfs
<mimecar> Osmodivs: si metes la librería a mano, repetirás el fallo de la última vez
<fernandito> y todos tenin el mismo prmiso
<hashashin> Osmodivs, pero liboost tendrá su documentación y su instalador no creo que tengas que copiar a mano librerias --> http://www.boost.org/doc/libs/1_46_1/more/getting_started/unix-variants.html#install-boost-build
<m4v> fernandito: yo en mi Ubuntu no tiene todos el mismo permiso
<fernandito> m4v: dame un ejemplo...
<m4v> fernandito: como separas los archivos ejecutables de los no ejecutables?
<hashashin> fernandito, virtualbox mismo tiene ahi ejecutables
<Osmodivs> mimecar, Tal vez fue por eso que Firefox dejo de funcionar, porque TAL VEZ un archivo de él se encontraba ahí
<Osmodivs> Y solo se podia accesar por root
<Osmodivs> Pero... Entonces, ¿hay archivos importantes ahi como para que Ubuntu se ejecute, o archivos del GPU, Xorg o algo vital para el sistema?
<fernandito> m4v: mmm hay va haber vere una forma....
<mimecar> Osmodivs: las librerías de los programas
<m4v> Osmodivs: con el comando que usaste no cambiaste el dueño de los archivos, solo los permisos.
<mimecar> Osmodivs: si el sistema usa una versión de una librería y la nueva cambian cosas del funcionamiento
<mimecar> cualquier programa que depende de la librería original fallará
<m4v> fernandito: en mi /usr/lib/ hay 3687
<m4v> perdón
<mimecar> con la versión de libboost de ubuntu te tiene que funcionar la aceleración
<hashashin> en /usr/lib estan las librerias y los ejecutables internos que no se deberian ejecutar directamente por un usuario o por la shell, por eso están ahi ejecutables tb
<fernandito> m4v: todo bien esos son los lunares en esa carpeta, todo bien lo tendre en cuenta solo q queria y por q y no un respuesta bacia
<braiam> !google librerias wikipedia linux
<kubot> Distribución Linux - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: <http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distribuci%C3%B3n_Linux>
<m4v> fernandito: en mi /usr/lib/ hay 922 ejecutables, y 20931 no ejecutables. Osmodivs  con su comando los hizo a todos ejecutables, evidentemente hay 20931 que no deberían serlo, cuales?
<Osmodivs> hashashin, Si compilo yo mismo Libboost1.43, esos archivos se meteran solos a /usr/lib? es que en Blender me piden que meta ESOS archivos ya compilados ahi
<mimecar> Osmodivs: ¿blender está en los repositorios?
<m4v> suponiendo claro, que Osmodivs tiene exactamente el mismo Ubuntu que yo, que no puede ser, porque yo tengo Kubuntu
<fernandito> m4v: sale zirve de experiencia habra q documentarse un poco, por q hay situaciones q reinstlar no es una opcion...
<mimecar> fernandito: si modificas todos los permisos no tienes otra opción
<braiam> um... eso me dejo 3 días sin sistema teniendo que entrar como root
<fernandito> m4v: por ejemplo podemos copiar los permisos con un script de otra maquina..
<fernandito> solo digo en el cso ipotetico q reinstalar no sea una opcion
<mimecar> fernandito: no tendrá los mismos archivos
<braiam> fernandito: tendría que ser un livecd
<mimecar> la única opción es no usar sudo si no sabes lo que haces o clonar el disco duro
<m4v> fernandito: aquí el reinstalar fué causado por una acción de alguien que ignoraba las consecuencias. Linux no es a prueba de todo.
<Osmodivs> hashashin,  osmodivs@Djiin:~/Ultra/Blender_Experimental/blender2.57/SLG$ ./slg
<Osmodivs> ./slg: error while loading shared libraries: libboost_thread.so.1.43.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Osmodivs> hashashin, Y asi pasa con Luxrender
<braiam> s/todo/tonto
<Osmodivs> mejor reinstalo, y despues regreso
<mimecar> Osmodivs: blender no está en los repositorios?
<fernandito> m4v: claro no discuto eso, solo digo y si reinstalar no seria una opcion
<m4v> fernandito: si siempre tienes backup de tus cosas, reinstalar es solo un inconveniete pasajero.
 * braiam revisa
<m4v> fernandito: y si uno tiene el /home en una partición aparte, reinstalar es sencillo
<braiam> sí, blender está en los repos
<m4v> de hecho, yo lo voy a tener que reinstalar para cambiar a 64bits
<mimecar> Osmodivs: si blender está en los repositorios, no te puede decir que copias una librería a esa carpeta
<fernandito> m4v: claro soy usuario viejo, solo me paresio interesante el problema y muy radical la solucion
<braiam> 2.49.2
<m4v> fernandito: reinstalar para vos es radical, para mí es perder media hora.
<m4v> fernandito: solo en windows reinstalar es algo "radical"
<Osmodivs> braiam, ¿Por no saber a fondo Linux, soy un tonto?
<fernandito> m4v: bueno depende de muchos factores
<hashashin> Osmodivs, pero eso sera cosa de luxrender no de blender, pq blender por si solo no necesita esa lib
<Osmodivs> mimecar, Ubuntu tiene a Blender, pero es un Blender antiguo, Blender.org ya tiene la nueva version en Beta estable, asi que no conviene bajar la version antigua
<m4v> Osmodivs: nadie quiso decir eso.
<mimecar> Osmodivs: que tiene la versión nueva que necesitas?
<mimecar> Osmodivs: si tienes duda con un comando, pregunta en el canal
<m4v> Osmodivs: solo que estamos señalando que hay opciones más seguras.
<Osmodivs> Bueno, pero en este nuevo LiveCD tien la opcion de actualizar Ubuntu 11.04 a 11.04, o sea que no borra mis carpetas, pero ojala y arregle el asunto de /usr/lib
<mimecar> beta y establa en la misma frase son cosas opuestas
<juanito1> siempre disfruto leyendo el chat de este channel jajaja
<m4v> Osmodivs: instalar desde los repositorios de Ubuntu es mucho mejor que estar tocando archivos del sistema
<fernandito> Osmodivs: nadie quiso ofenderte perdon
<mimecar> Osmodivs: eso no te servirá
<mimecar> tienes que hacer una instalación nueva
<braiam> Osmodivs: "Osmodivs: "?
<m4v> mimecar: puede que sirva, pero no es seguro
<braiam> Osmodivs: "actualizar Ubuntu 11.04 a 11.04"
<hashashin> pero a ver blender no necesita esa libreria para nada, blender hasta la beta esa con tener python vale, lo que no le funciona a Osmodivs es un addon para blender que necesitara esa lib, osea que compile la lib y la instale y le ira el plugin de blender
<m4v> supongo que sobre-escribe los archivos con los nuevos permisos
<mimecar> m4v: en el mejor de los casos arreglaría los permisos de algunos de los archivos
<m4v> *supongo*
<mimecar> Osmodivs: que hayan publicado una versión beta más reciente no quiere decir que la tengas que usar
<m4v> ah momento
<braiam> !lastest | Osmodivs
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'lastest'.
<m4v> entendí mal
<m4v> lo que dije Osmodivs es actualizar a la Oneric?
<m4v> dice*
<braiam> pero la oneric es pre-alpha
<braiam> siquiera es beta!!!
<ramrebol> como puedo leer un archivo eml?
<fernandito> moverse en una version no estable requiere de conosimientos algo abanzados
<mimecar> fernandito: cuida un poco la ortografía
<mimecar> ese "abanzados" duele
<m4v> abrazados!
<fernandito> mimecar: perdon mi teclado ezsta horrible
<m4v> fernandito: se te leé divertido :P
<mimecar> escribe más despacio
<fernandito> jjajajajaja perdon de nuevo
<m4v> ramrebol: no tengo idea que es un eml, podés detallar?
<ramrebol> alguien me lo envio adjunto al correo. Es texto plano con extension .eml y parece ser una lista de correos. Me gusaria abrirlo, pero no se como
<m4v> con gedit?
<m4v> si es texto plano lo vas a poder ver con cualquier editor
<fernandito> ramrebol: puedes ver q tipo es con el comando file
<m4v> ah, google dice que eml es algo de outlook express
<m4v> nose entonces, siendo algo de Microsoft..
<m4v> pero si lo abrís con un editor normal seguramente el mensaje se vé, a no ser que esté comprimido y veas solo basura
<ramrebol> fernandito: m4v: quizas es algo de outlook. Si coloco "file nombre.eml" me aparece smtp como programa sugerido a instalar. Me servira?
<mimecar> smtp no es un servidor de correo?
<ramrebol> m4v: lo puedo ver con gedit. Pero hay muchas lineas ilegibles, que me gustaria saber como se ven en el mensaje original (quiero saber que dice todo el mensaje)
<m4v> apt-cache no muestra ningun programa llamado smtp, aparte de que smtp es un protocolo
<fernandito> ramrebol: puede ser un tipo de backup de correo
<ramrebol> disculpen. El programa sugerido a instalar es apcupsd
<m4v> "apcupsd proporciona la gestión de energía de los SAI de los productos de UPS"
<m4v> creo que estás sin suerte
<hashashin> ramrebol, prueba esto: abre evolution, crea un mail nuevo y le adjuntas el .eml, guardas el mail y cierras la ventana, ahora abre el mensaje y en la pestaña vistas o vista, abra algo como ver adjuntos o algo asi y deberias verlo
<m4v> el programa sugerido es tan útil como un ladrillo de sobremesa
<hashashin> mala traduccion de http://www.zyxware.com/articles/626/how-to-open-eml-files-and-included-attachments-in-ubuntu-or-any-other-gnu-linux-distro XD
<fernandito> jjajjajajajajajaj
<braiam> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<ramrebol> hashashin: estoy siguiendo tu idea. Veamos como me va
<ramrebol> hashashin: disculpa, pero ver adjunto no lo encuentro (tengo el sistema en ingles)
<hashashin> ramrebol, Below the viewing pane there will be an option to view the attachment inline. mira la web esa, en los comentarios tienes otra solución también
<ramrebol> gracias hashashin, estoy viendo el link
<ramrebol> hashashin: funciona perfecto, gracias
<ramrebol> :D
<hashashin> nada ramrebol
<fernandito> ramrebol: y que tipo era??? el archivo
<hashashin> pues fernandito hasta donde entendí ese en concreto es un mail con un adjunto comprimido en base64(que puede ser otro mail), si fuera un mail sólo se podría ver sin lineas raras en el gedit, lo usa outlook y alguno más
<hashashin> comprimido* codificado queria decir
<fernandito> hashashin: sale gracias, sirve como referencia...
<braiam> katarcis: pudiste solucionar lo de la tv o te diste por vencido... por cierto, Hola!!
<katarcis> mm
<katarcis> Lo de la TV? xD
<katarcis> Hola.!
<katarcis> Que es lo de la tv
<braiam> katarcis: no quería usar una tv como monitor?
<braiam> querías
<katarcis> No
<katarcis> Yo no era
<katarcis> xD
<braiam> pero estabas en la colada katarcis
<katarcis> Pues creo
<katarcis> pero no era yo
<katarcis> xD
<ramrebol> fernandito: a que te refieres con tipo?
<fernandito> ramrebol: a eso a la respuesta q dio hashashin
<ramrebol> el archivo era un *.eml. Parece ser que es algo de outlook. Me lo enviaron como adjunto en un mail (para mostrarme un hilo de conversacion). El link que me dio hashashin ( http://goo.gl/ks09f ) era precisamente lo que necesitaba. Haciendo eso pude ver el hilo de mails que me habian enviado adjuntado en el *.eml
<fernandito> ramrebol: ok lo tendre como referencia gracias por la aclaracion
<eliamtr> hola
<ramrebol> hola eliamtr
<eliamtr> hola
<ramrebol> hola
<ramrebol> --como que esta conversa no es muy provechosa--
<takeshi> Buenas, alguno de ustedes ha tratado de crear un archivo .arc en linux?
<cousteau> .arc? ...no me suena
 * cousteau mira en file-extensions.org
<erAbuelo> re
<braiam> takeshi: de sonido?
<takeshi> compresion
<braiam> takeshi: FreeArc compressed file
<takeshi> a ver me explico completamente :P
<braiam> !google FreeArc compressed file linux
<kubot> This is a language file for FreeArc (http://freearc.org ...: <http://svn.freearc.org/freearc/trunk/Installer/arc.languages/arc.spanish.txt>
<braiam> takeshi: ^^
<cousteau> ...jamás imaginaríais cómo se llama el paquete que crea archivos .arc
<takeshi> amm dejame probar se llama arc?
<cousteau> OMFSM! cómo lo has sabido?
<takeshi> hahahaha
<braiam> freearc!!!
<takeshi> es que ya lo he instalado
<takeshi> pero no se como se usa... y la verdad al man no le encuentro mucho :(
<takeshi> my english fails
<cousteau> !man arc
<kubot> No manual page for 'arc'
<cousteau> aaaah! nooo! el fin del mundooo!
<cousteau> !google man arc
<kubot> Cr-tutorials-iron Man Arc Reactor Prop: <http://wn.com/CR-Tutorials-Iron_Man_Arc_Reactor_Prop>
<cousteau> pestes
<cousteau> beh, mejor busco en google de verdad
<takeshi> lo que sucede es que el otro dia me he descargado un archivo de 1.xGB (un juego) y al descomprimirlo eran 8 GB
<takeshi> asi que como em estoy quedando un poco corto en espacio de disco, y tengo cerca de 300GB en anime
<takeshi> estaba pensando en comprimirlo a un .arc
<takeshi> para liberar espacio, pero la verdad, no pillo como se usa el comando
<takeshi> :<
<braiam> me dejo de gustar: Archive utility based on the MSDOS ARC program
<braiam> cousteau: no tiene man
<xangua> takeshi: o borra el anime :P
<takeshi> sacrilego xangua
<braiam> cousteau: tiene un doc!! como man!!!
<cousteau> lol
<cousteau> http://linux.die.net/man/1/arc
<cousteau> es igual que tar... pero con las letras cambiadas
<braiam> ARC is the copyrighted property of System Enhancement Associates, Inc.
<braiam> takeshi: arc «ax» archivo.arc [archivos a comprimir]
<takeshi> dale, probare, gracias
<cousteau> oooh, tiene opción de "ejecutar archivos dentro del archivador"
<takeshi> cousteau, al parecer si :P
<braiam> solo You can run any file from an archive which has an extension of ".COM", ".EXE", ".BAT", or ".BAS".
<braiam> y lo descomprime en la memoria
<OMG_ESS> hola
<cazandobits> hola buenas noches
<juanito1> noches ?
<cazandobits> en españa si
<juanito1> es de tarde
<juanito1> que hora tenes por alla ?
<cazandobits> 22:26
<cazandobits> alguien sabe como puedo desactivar el teclado (que no se puedan introducir ordenes) en un TTY con un usuario logeado de forma automatica al arrancar (uso ubntu server 11.04 sin X) pero que si permihacer los de CTRL+ALT+F4 por ejemplo para cambiar a otra TTY yen essa que si se pueda escribir (a esa no habra que cambiar nada)
<WarMan> holas tengo una pregunta simple
<WarMan> cuales son los requisitos minimos para intalar ubuntu?
<cazandobits> gracias de antemano
<cazandobits> WarMan que equipo tienes
<Tarrasquero> cazandobits: nano /etc/default/console-setup
<mimecar> cazandobits: quita el login automático
<erAbuelo> WarMan: enciende el ordenata ?
<Tarrasquero> mimecar: se puedes quitar tty
<Tarrasquero> yo lo veo mas facil
<cazandobits> mimecar: necesito el login automatico
<WarMan> queria saber cuales son los requisitos minimos de ram
<mimecar> puede, pero en un servidor tener login automático...
<erAbuelo> mas de 256Mb
<WarMan> y el procesador?
<erAbuelo> aunque con menos tb podria funcionar
<erAbuelo> no hay minimo
<OMG_ESS> dudo que te vaya fluido
<OMG_ESS> si es con gnome o unity 2D
<WarMan> 500mtz puede ser el minimo?
<WarMan> o un p III
<mimecar> WarMan: no tienes un mínimo
<mimecar> si gnome te funciona lento usas otro entorno de escritorio
<OMG_ESS> un *box te irá
<cazandobits> esque no se como arrancar fluxbox con Xvnc (vncserver) con el usuario mencionado antes de hacer login (seriacomo abrir una consola para que cargue eso y lo deje abierto y laconsola se cierre, me explico como un libro cerrado lo sinto)
<Tarrasquero> cazandobits: estas leyendo?
<Tarrasquero> o solo escribes?
<WarMan> haa ok bueno yo solo queria saber ese dato, lo mismo mi laptop es una i3 de 4gb
<cazandobits> si
<WarMan> gracias por todo
<Tarrasquero> cazandobits: nano /etc/default/console-setup
<mimecar> WarMan: ?
<cossier> WarMan, yo tenia un pentium katmai a 450 MHz andaba bien en gnome pero no es para echar cohetes
<erAbuelo> no me molan los portatiles con i3
<OMG_ESS> y con i7 qué?
<cazandobits> Tarrasquero: ahí no puedo hacer lo que quiero
<cazandobits> y tp me interesa quitar TTYs
<erAbuelo> no esta mal
<erAbuelo> aunque pa que ?
<erAbuelo> si solo chateamos xDDDD
<OMG_ESS> jeje
<OMG_ESS> para fardar
<erAbuelo> va
<OMG_ESS> jeje
<erAbuelo> yo fardo mas aprovechando bien un equipo limitado que instalando en uno sobrado
<OMG_ESS> pues si tienes razón
<javier_> hola, alquien conoce un programa que convierta pdf en lobre office?
<erAbuelo> libreoffice
<OMG_ESS> eso necesitas un software que enteinda las letras de imagenes
<OMG_ESS> o
<OMG_ESS> si es un pdf decente
<cazandobits> OCR
<OMG_ESS> copia y pega
<cossier> javier_, prueba unoconv
<javier_> ok gracias
<javier_> y esta en los repositorios de ubuntu?
<cossier> en los mios si
<mimecar> libreoffice abre los pdf
<erAbuelo> eso ya lo dije yo xD
<braiam> javier_: libreoffice y guardar como...?
<mimecar> eso si, no esperes obtener un documento de texto
<omikron4> eso de que abre los pdf.... ejem
<javier_> es para pasar de pdf a libre ofice
<cossier> a mi se me abre el draw :-P
<erAbuelo> mimecar: eso no lo hace ni el acrobat de adobe xD
<cossier> javier_, prueba unoconv
<mimecar> cossier: es lo que se tiene que abrir
<javier_> ok ya lo estoy descargando
<javier_> gracias
<Carlitos__> (Quit: ˙ɥsᴉɟ əɥʇ ��ɐ ɹoɟ sʞuɐɥʇ puɐ ‘ᵷuo� os).
<Carlitos__> :D
<chilicuil> o/ Dj_Dexter
<OMG_ESS> adios
<edu_> hola
<javier_> hola y como convierto un pdf a libre oficceo con unoconv?
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<m4v> ? ..err perdón.
<javier_> hola
<javier_> como convierto un pdf a libre oficceo con unoconv?
<aguitel> que paso con el blog planeta ubuntu ?
<tuxGentoo> hoolas buena s
<tuxGentoo> otra vez por aqui y con muchas dudas
<tuxGentoo> tengo gentoo como sistema que esta corriendo en virtualbox y necesito habilitar mi targeta wireles y me puedo reconocer mi gentoo y pueda utilisar al aircrack alguno sabe como hacer eso
<tuxGentoo> eh visto un video que si se puede pero no tengo muy bien la informacion
<tuxGentoo> ehh bisto algo de bridge la verdad no se como se hace es
<braiam> evolution soporta gpg?
<braiam> es decir tiene modulos que simplifiquen el gpg o tengo que usar thunderbird?
<Gkahn_> hola a todos, como puedo añadir mi usuario al grupo vboxusers si no puedo ejecutar adduser?
<Gkahn_> se supone que si ejecuto sudo adduser podria agregar a mi usuario al grupo vboxusers, pero me dice que el comando no existe... que serà?
<juankrlos> alguien me recomienda algun programa para grabar audio que escucho por mis altavoces
<juankrlos> o audifonos de mi notebook
<braiam> Gkahn_: instala el paquete adduser
<juankrlos> audacity graba al parecer pero solo el canal izq y se escucha con un ruido extraño como lluvia
<javier_> como convierto un pdf a libre oficceo con unoconv?
<fosco_> javier_: abrelo directamente con libreoffice
<javier_> vamos a ver y te comento
<javier_> de esa forma no abre
<javier_> hola
<javier_> alguien me puede ayudar?
<javier_> como convierto un pdf a libre oficceo con unoconv?
<javier_> hola
<braiam> javier_: lee la respuesta de fosco_ ^^
<javier_> lo hice pero no abre asi
<braiam> javier_: no abre?
<javier_> no
<braiam> javier_: explica mejor, por favor
<n-iCe> hola, tengo una laptop con una iwl3945 inalambrica en ella, compré una alfa chip realtek, pero como que no funciona bien no carga rapido y demás obviamente tengo 90% de señal y todo perfecto, qué podría ser
<braiam> n-iCe: haz paste del comando «iwconfig»
<n-iCe> ok
#ubuntu-es 2011-05-17
<n-iCe> braiam: http://pastebin.com/U3Hdzi7s
<braiam> n-iCe: cual es la velocidad maxima teorica del dispositivo 56M? cual?
<braiam> n-iCe: «sudo iwconfig wlan2 rate fixed && sudo iwconfig wlan2 rate 56M»
<braiam> n-iCe: si en algún momento te da problemas ejecuta «sudo iwconfig rate wlan2 auto»
<braiam> se fue...
<n-iCe> volví
<n-iCe> Ya ni me conectaba nada
<n-iCe> No carga nada
<n-iCe> Pero el led de la tarjeta parpadea super rápido
<n-iCe> qué será
<ramon> hola alguien sabe como intalar el metasploit
<fosco_> ramon: y eso que es?
<ramon> alguien sabe como instalar el metasploit en la terminal
<chilicuil> ramon: solo lo descargas, viene prempaquetado o del svn, instrucciones en su pagina
<ramon> la verdad soy nuevo en esto
<ramon> en donde mas menos puedo descargarlo
<chilicuil> http://www.metasploit.com/download/
<chilicuil> hay una version community y otra profesional
<luckatoni> http://comandante-linux.blogspot.com/2011/05/metasploit-framework-370-ubuntu-1104.html
<n-iCe> volví
<n-iCe> Quién me estaba ayudando?
<ramon> ok gracias
<luckatoni> te estaba ayudando braiam ,xd
<n-iCe> braiam: estás?
<braiam> n-iCe: «sudo iwconfig wlan2 rate fixed && sudo iwconfig wlan2 rate 56M»
<braiam> n-iCe: si en algún momento te da problemas ejecuta «sudo iwconfig rate wlan2 auto»
<n-iCe> :o
<braiam> n-iCe: «sudo iwconfig rate wlan2 fixed && sudo iwconfig rate wlan2  56M»
<n-iCe> Ese problema tiene esa alfa?
<braiam> el ultimo ^^
<n-iCe> sudo iwconfig rate wlan2 fixed && sudo iwconfig rate wlan2  56M
<n-iCe> Si me da problemas después de usarlo, pongo: sudo iwconfig rate wlan2 auto ?
<n-iCe_> no funcionó el comando
<n-iCe_> iwconfig: unknown command "wlan2"
<n-iCe_> otra idea?
<balkian> iwconfig wlan2 rate auto
<n-iCe_> y eso para qué es?
<n-iCe_> ya lo usé
<balkian> primero tienes que decirle el nombre del interfaz (wlan2 en tu caso) y luego las opciones
<balkian> si no entendí mal, tú usaste "iwconfig rate wlan2 auto"
<n-iCe_> Pues ya puse el comando pero mi internet sigue igual de mal
<balkian> n-iCe,  si te soy sincero, no sé cuál era tu problema, simplemente vi que escribiste ese comando mal :)
<balkian> yo acabo de entrar
<n-iCe> oh
<n-iCe> Te cuento :D compré una alfa awus036h
<n-iCe> Con una antena de 9dbi
<n-iCe> Tengo señal de 90% en my conexión
<n-iCe> Jala y todo
<n-iCe> Pero no puedo navegar en internet, no abre páginas, nada.
<n-iCe> Me desconecta todo
<balkian> n-iCe, dame un momento :)
<colo> Hola: alguien podria decirme si mover los temporales a la memoria trae algun tipo de problema?
<balkian> colo, ¿te refieres a /tmp?
<colo> balkian, si
<balkian> colo, por lo que yo sé, /tmp ya forma parte de la RAM ;)
<colo> balkian, no se escriben en el disco?
<balkian> colo, perdona, depende de la distribución, sí
<balkian> colo, creo que no hay ningún problema en montarlo como tempfs
<colo> balkian, 10.04
<balkian> colo, la ventaja de montarlo en disco es que puedes ajustar el tiempo que se mantienen los archivos :)
<colo> balkian, entiendo, solo es para preservar el disco ssd
<balkian> colo, no debería haber ningún problema. Al menos yo lo he tenido así en alguna ocasión y no he encontrado ninguno
<arielsanflo> necesito una ayuda
<arielsanflo> por favor si alguien tiene conocimientos de programacion en c
<colo> balkian, ya mismo lo paso a la ram, muchas gracias por la data
<arielsanflo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/608735/
<arielsanflo> que me AYUDEN POR FAVOR CON ESTE PROBLEMA
<balkian> arielsanflo, quizá este no sea el lugar más adecuado para preguntar sobre C ;)
<arielsanflo> es que el problema mio es que todos los canales de c estan en ingles
<arielsanflo> y para ingles poco y nada igual
<balkian> arielsanflo, ¿esto no son deberes que deberías hacer tú? :D
<n-iCe> Grr
<n-iCe> Falla y falla! no entiendo!
<n-iCe> Quién me ayudaba?
<balkian> arielsanflo, pero te diré que contar el número de cifras lo haces mirando los caracteres de la string (o array de caracteres), hallas el módulo entre 2 para saber si es par o impar, y de ahí el resto...
<arielsanflo_> te lo paso y lo miras
<arielsanflo_> haber en donde me estoy equibocando
<n-iCe> balkian! me leíste?
<balkian> n-iCe, ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes y qué has probado hasta ahora?
<n-iCe> 11.04
<n-iCe> Pues nada, llegué a conectarla, la compré hace una hora
<n-iCe> Pero no se por qué pasa eso :/
<arielsanflo_> yo tambien tengo 11.04 hace como 4 meses
<n-iCe> No es interferencia entre la que tiene integrada mi laptop y la que compré balkian ?
<n-iCe> O algo asi
<n-iCe> así?
<ionwind> buenas noches
<arielsanflo_> buenas noches
<balkian> n-iCe, ¿qué has probado hasta ahora y qué sabes del fallo?
<balkian> ionwind, hola
<ionwind> alguien sabria decirme como arreglo mis codes de video?
<ionwind> hola balkian
<n-iCe> balkian: nada de nada
<balkian> ionwind, ¿con arreglar te refieres a instalar nuevos codecs?
<balkian> n-iCe, ¿cómo te arreglas con el inglés? :)
<ionwind> no se que hice que todos los reproductores de video me reproducen como si fueran bipolar
<ionwind> osea no se ve el rojo ni el verde
<balkian> ionwind, ¿tienes una tarjeta nvidia?
<ionwind> sip
<n-iCe> balkian: bastante bien
<ionwind> ahh esposible que el otro dia la actulizara y no era la corecta??
<ionwind> probando
<balkian> ionwind, tuve ese problema hace un buen tiempo, y se debe a la configuración del color en el nvidia-settings
<ionwind> ok volviendo a descargar el controlador
<ionwind> a ver que tal :)
<balkian> ionwind, más que del controlador, es de la configuración. Tendrás que lanzar nvidia-settings y mirarlo :)
<ionwind> ok mirando
<balkian> n-iCe, http://forum.aircrack-ng.org/index.php?topic=5755.0 ;)
<balkian> n-iCe, si te fijas tiene actualizaciones para Natty, 11.04
<balkian> ionwind, cuando configures el color, te recomiendo que eches un vistazo a esto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=824102
<ionwind> ok to arreglao
<ionwind> gracias
<ionwind> pues lo puse todo en reset
<ionwind> y santas pascuas
<balkian> ionwind, mira el enlace que te pasé
<balkian> ionwind, porque es posible que no se te guarden las preferencias :)
<ionwind> ahora puedo seguir viendo game of thrones
<n-iCe> balkian: pero eso es para poder inyectar y cosas de esas
<ionwind> jijiijij
<balkian> ionwind, genial la serie :D
<ionwind> sip
<ionwind> voy por el capitulo 5
<ionwind> wolf and lion
<balkian> n-iCe, si te fijas hablan de que el driver es más estable para navegar, y en varios foros que he visto citan este artículo como fuente para solucionar problemas de navegación :)
<balkian> ionwind, enjoy!
<ionwind> thankx man
<ionwind> balkian
<ionwind> como haces para que yo vea mi nombre cuanto te refieres a mi en el chat??
<balkian> ionwind, escribo tu nombre sin más :)
<osmodivs_> balkian,  Ahora que lo mencionas, ¿es necesario un driver especila para esa antena? es que yo tenia planeado comprarla
<balkian> si empiezas a escribir un nombre y pulsas TAB se autocompleta :)
<ionwind> balkian y depues lo que quiera... pero a mi me sale en negro no en rojo
<balkian> osmodivs_, no sé demasiado de ella, sólo sé de algún caso que solucionó sus problemas con el link que envié :)
<ionwind> balkian,
<ionwind> mola eso del tab
<balkian> ionwind, jaja, me alegro de haberte ayudado en eso al menos :)
<balkian> cada vez que entro en este canal me da la sensación de que hay demasiada poca actividad... ¿Me equivoco?
<ionwind> sip
<ionwind> yo apenas entro
<ionwind> me cuenta linux
<ionwind> ayer casi me doy por vencido
<ionwind> jajaja un colega se estba riendo de mi
<ionwind> le dije me paso a mac
<pablito> hola buenas
<pablito> tengo un problema
<ionwind> otro
<ionwind> jajjaj
<pablito> eh instalado un servidor de daap
<balkian> ionwind, eso nunca :D
<ionwind> ya ya
<ionwind> pero a mi me cuesta mogollon
<pablito> pero cuando entro a la configuracion mediante ip:3689
<pablito> en la configuracion no me busca las song
<pablito> le doy la direccion correcta y escaneo
<pablito> no pilla ninguna
<balkian> ¿estás en red local?
<balkian> ¿usas la ip correcta?
<pablito> ahora la deje en internet
<ionwind> ya me as pillao....
<balkian> ionwind, perdona, la pregunta era para pablito
<pablito> balkian lo tengo en una lan y en wan
<pablito> incluso anda todo ok
<pablito> me conecto
<pablito> con rhy... y bha...
<osmodivs_> Oh, balkian , Si quieres actividad, tengo algo para ti. Hace rato hice esto: queria unas librerias de LibBoost1.43 para que funcionara Luxrnder en Blender 2.57, asi que debia mover esos archivos ya compilados a /usr/lib asi que como root hice esto: chmod 7777 -R /usr/lib y muchos archivos que no estaban protegidos, ahora tenian candados y eran propiedad de root, me sugirieron reinstalar Ubuntu, porque mi sistema podria fallar, lo acabo de hacer. Me
<osmodivs_>  dicen que para copiar esos archivos a ese lugar debo de hacerlo con sudo, no como root
<pablito> pero la song no las encuentra en la carpeta que le aseigne
<osmodivs_> balkian, ¿Cuales son los pasos para copiar esos archivos a /usr/lib? son mas de 20 archivos
<arielsanflo_> alguien sabe de algun canal de lenguiaje c
<balkian> osmodivs_, sudo cp ARCHIVO /usr/lib/
<osmodivs_> balkian, ¿Como hacer eso con multiples archivos?
<balkian> si están todos en la misma carpeta, sudo cp * /usr/lib/
<pablito> arielsanflo_ que necesitas saber de c?
<ionwind> bueno chicos
<ionwind> me voy
<osmodivs_> los tengo en ~/Ultra/Blenderexperimental/SLG y los quiero pasar a usr/lib,
<ionwind> esto se pone interesante
<ionwind> jijijiji
<ionwind> gracias balkian
<balkian> osmodivs_, pues sudo cp ~/Ultra/Blenderexperimental/SLG/* /usr/lib/
<osmodivs_> balkian, Entonces tendria que estar dentro de la carpeta donde estan todos los archivos de LibBoost?
<balkian> ionwind, de nada
<arielsanflo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/608735/
<osmodivs_> Y el sistema automaticamente agarra los archivos de la carpeta en la que estoy dentro y los copia, ¿e?
<arielsanflo_> este ejercicio que no lo he podido compilar
<arielsanflo_> pablito te agradesco si me puedes ayudar
<balkian> arielsanflo_, pablito, ¿podéis tratar ese tema en privado?, no tiene relación con el canal :)
<pablito> no ahy problema
<balkian> pablito, ¡gracias!
<pablito> espero por mientras a que alguien me ayude despues
<pablito> ami
<balkian> pablito, así funciona el karma :)
<arielsanflo_> que necesitas pablito
<balkian> pablito, volviendo a tu problema con DAAP
<balkian> ¿qué pasos has seguido para instalar el servidor avahi?
<arielsanflo_> balkian
<arielsanflo_> hablando avahi
<pablito> instale firefly
<arielsanflo_> cada rato me sale un error que dice avahi  no funciona correctamente porque mi conexión  es de dominio local
<balkian> pablito, ¿siguiendo algún manual en especial? :)
<pablito> nop
<pablito> ninguno
<balkian> arielsanflo_, ¿dónde te da ese error?
<arielsanflo_> cuando enciendo la computadora y entro en la parte grafica y mientras se conecta a la red  wifi
<n-iCe> cómo le hago para quitar la tarjeta inalambrica que tengo en la laptop
<n-iCe> instalada
<n-iCe> Osea que no jale al reiniciar ni nada
<balkian> n-iCe, puedes "deshabilitar" el módulo
<balkian> añadiéndolo a la lista negra
<balkian> n-iCe, pero, ¿seguiste el manual que te pasé?
<n-iCe> balkian: sí, está descargando cosas
<n-iCe> tarda horas en descargar algo
<n-iCe> Y estoy a 4MB de velocidad :/
<n-iCe> lleva horas en el update
<balkian> n-iCe, te recomiendo que te conectes por cable si puedes para solucionar los problemas
<n-iCe> uhm
<n-iCe> balkian:
<n-iCe> nice@nice-laptop:/usr/src/drivers/iw-0.9.22$ sudo rmmod rtl8187 mac80211
<n-iCe> ERROR: Module rtl8187 does not exist in /proc/modules
<n-iCe> ERROR: Module mac80211 is in use by iwl3945,iwlcore
<n-iCe> eso dice el manual y esos son los errores
<ramon> alguien puede ayudarme con el comando chmod
<ramon> quiero darle permisos de ejecucion pero me dice que el archivo o direcotorio no se encuentra
<ramon> lo tengo en una carpeta llamada dicumentos
<ramon> como puedo asignar esa ruta para que tenga acceso a el y le de el permiso de ejecucion
<ramon> ??
<balkian> n-iCe, ¿has mirado que el manual dice que es el rt2800usb el que funciona en natty?
<n-iCe> Pero esa no tengo
<luckatoni> Alguien me puede decir a que se debe este error http://paste.ubuntu.com/608751/?gracias
<balkian> ramon, ejecuta lo siguiente: chmod u+x Documentos/ARCHIVO   **donde ARCHIVO es el nombre del archivo :D
<n-iCe> entonces balkian ?
<luckatoni> Nadie sabe a que se debe este error al intentar ejecutar una aplicación http://paste.ubuntu.com/608751/?gracias
<ramon> ok ya lo hice y como le hago para instalarlo ahora balkian
<colo> balkian, agregue al fstab esta linea(tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults,noexec,nosuid 0 0) para que cargue los tmp en la ram y reinicie, ahora como me doy cuenta que en realidad los tmp van a la ram?
<balkian> colo, ¿quieres la forma elegante o la forma rápida? :)
<colo> que seria elegante?
<colo> como venga mientras sea efectiva
<balkian> ramon, supongo que tendrás que ejecutarlo. Tendrás que escribir directamente: "Documentos/archivo" sin comillas, o "./archivo" si estás en el directorio
<balkian> colo, cuando reinicias haces un mount y ves si realmente te lo ha montado donde debe, en ram
<balkian> colo, y puedes añadir un archivo de unos cuantos megas y comprobar la diferencia de uso de disco con df :)
<yadira> muchachos,,tengo un dico que no monta,,siempre al iniciar mi maquina me dice que le de al S o M para manal
<yadira> antes montaba,,me decialalgo del FSTAB tambn
<balkian> yadira, ¿qué pasó?
<colo> balkian, ok gracias vamos a ver que onda
<balkian> luckatoni, tiene toda la pinta de que en realidad no te está creando el fichero cuando dice que lo crea, y luego no lo encuentra
<solovoy> Hola, alguien sabe como tener en banshee una lista con los album-artists en vez de solo artistas ?
<yadira> balkian, ya te mando un pantallazo para que veas ok
<yadira> balkian, http://imagebin.org/153628
<cartmanius> hola
<n-iCe> encontré un manual de cómo instalar los drivers de la tarjeta, venía un disco, pero mira lo que sale balkian http://pastebin.com/RJS6M6sd
<braiam> n-iCe: hiciste lo que te dije con iwconfig?
<braiam> n-iCe: hiciste lo que te dije con iwconfig?
<n-iCe> braiam: sí, no funcionó
<cartmanius> alguien sabe como instalar driver de una impresora hp deskjet 3050
<braiam> n-iCe: podrias darme la salida de iwconfig de nuevos
<balkian> braiam, ¿te ocupas de lo de n-iCe?, ¿tienes experiencia con esos drivers?
<balkian> yadira, ¿hiciste algo antes de que empezara a fallar esto?
<n-iCe> braiam: claro, ahorita estoy en wlan0 por que wlan2 que es la del problema me desconecta a cada rato: http://pastebin.com/D7yPww3m
<yadira> balkian, no,,siempre lo saco seguramente,me pasa lo mismo con mis 2 discos portatiles
<braiam> balkian: la velocidad de conecxion viene vinculado a que ubuntu pone la vel en auto, a mi una laptop me daba solo 1M
<yadira> pordia refrescar fstab o algo asi para que los ingrese nuevamente
<luckatoni> balkian, con root me da ese error, pero con el user normal no , ya que encuentra el fichero, pero radio tray es una aplicacion simple que aparece en el panel superior. pero en este caso no hay manera que aparezca con unity
<braiam> cartmanius: hplip-gui
<balkian> luckatoni, tienes que añadir la aplicación a la whitelist de unity
<luckatoni> ya lo hice creo, pero nada de nada
<balkian> luckatoni, algo parecido a esto: http://blog.blackdown.de/2011/05/03/whitelisting-the-last-fm-tray-icon-in-ubuntu-unity/
<cartmanius> <braiam> LO INSTALO HACU DESDE LA LINEA DE COMANDOS?
<braiam> n-iCe: no sirve esa salida... te puedes conectar con ambas al mismo tiempo?
<balkian> yadira, ¿antes te leía esos mismos discos y no los has formateado desde entonces?
<braiam> cartmanius: solo lo tienes que ejecutar y segir las instrucciones
<balkian> yadira, ¿son discos con NTFS?
<yadira> tire le comando dmesg|tail -15 y me dio esto si sirve de algo - http://pastebin.com/sKTqHZPf
<braiam> cartmanius: si te dice que el paquete no esta instalado, entonces instalalo
<yadira> balkian, si los 2 son NTFS
<braiam> n-iCe: el problema esta con esta linea Bit Rate=5.5 Mb/s
<cartmanius> OK LO HARE
<n-iCe> braiam: sí las dos se conectan
<yadira> de vez en cuando me los deja ver,,pero al iniciar siempre me salen unas opciones relacionadas con el disco que si dale a la S o sale a la M
<braiam> n-iCe: estas limitado a 5.5 Mb/s
<n-iCe> braiam: :o
<n-iCe> braiam: y cómo se a cuánto debo estar?
<braiam> n-iCe: depende de la tarjeta, pero lo más lento es G y es 56
<n-iCe> braiam: esa es una iwl3945, pero la que quiero hacer funcionar es la awus036H
<cartmanius> braiam me dice que hplip-gui ya esta en su version mas reciente
<cartmanius> no recordaba que ya lo habia instalado y no encuentra driver
<braiam> n-iCe: ejecuta esto de nuevo y me das la salida «sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 56M»
<braiam> n-iCe: cual de las dos wlan0 o wlan2?
<n-iCe> el que no sirve wlan2
<n-iCe> wlan0 es a la que estoy conectada y jala bien
<n-iCe> pero la tarjeta nueva que compre la alfa es el wlan2
<braiam> n-iCe: solo tienes que cambiar wlan#
<n-iCe> ya
<n-iCe> ahora?
<braiam> n-iCe: dame la salida
<braiam> n-iCe: debe ser una sola linea
<n-iCe> braiam: la salida? no devolvió nada
<n-iCe> se fue al $ de nuevo
<braiam> n-iCe: usaste sudo?
<n-iCe> sí
<n-iCe> nice@nice-laptop:~$ sudo iwconfig wlan2 rate 56M
<n-iCe> [sudo] password for nice:
<n-iCe> nice@nice-laptop:~$
<braiam> n-iCe: me dices que wlan2 esta bien, es esa la que estas usando ahora?
<luckatoni> Alguien utiliza RadioTray en Unity?
<n-iCe> braiam: no...
<n-iCe> braiam: WLAN0 está bien es la que he usado SIEMPRE la tarjeta inalambrica que viene con la laptop
<n-iCe> WLAN2 es la que compré ahorita y no estoy usando porque no funciona, no navega, se desconecta.
<braiam> n-iCe: ok, entonces te dire que tiene baja la calidad de la señal «Link Quality=36/70» aparte se desconecta por «Tx excessive retries:800  Invalid misc:1023»
<n-iCe> ...
<n-iCe> ESA ES LA QUE FUNCIONA BIEN
<n-iCe> La que estoy ahorita
<n-iCe> con esa quality funciona al 100%
<n-iCe> imaginate
<n-iCe> la otra con quality de 90 no funciona
<braiam> n-iCe: pero esa es wlan2
<n-iCe> cómo? si la wlan2 está desconectada ahorita
<n-iCe> wlan2     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any   Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated    Tx-Power=27 dBm    Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off Power Management:off
<n-iCe> le otra vez ahí
<n-iCe> el pastebin
<braiam> n-iCe: según lo que pegaste no
<braiam> http://pastebin.com/U3Hdzi7s
<n-iCe> eso te lo pegué hace años
<n-iCe> te pegué otro pastebin hace 10 minutos http://pastebin.com/D7yPww3m
<braiam> n-iCe: ves la diferencia entre los dos Bit Rate=18 Mb/s
<n-iCe> ajá
<braiam> n-iCe: seguro que no puedes usar la dos al mismo tiempo?
<n-iCe> lee arriba
<n-iCe> te dije que si puedo
<n-iCe> los dos se conectan al mismo tiempo si quiero
<braiam> n-iCe: hazlo y entonces trataremos de equilibrarlas
<n-iCe> Y ese es el problema?
<braiam> n-iCe: tiene que ser a la misma red
<n-iCe> Eso no lo hace ubuntu?
<n-iCe> Yo solo quiero usar la nueva tarjeta inalambrica
<n-iCe> No son drivers?
<braiam> n-iCe: si fuesen los driver no te funcionaria la tarjeta
<braiam> n-iCe: en este caso es el sistema que compensa la calidad de la señal bajando la velocidad
<n-iCe> ok
<braiam> n-iCe: lo que hace el comando es fijar la velocidad
<n-iCe> ya conecté las dos tarjetas
<braiam> n-iCe: ahora paste a iwconfig
<n-iCe> braiam: http://pastebin.com/57cjW00J
<mestre> hla señores
<mestre> necesito una guia para utilizar las librerias de libreoffice calc a basic
<balkian> señores, he de irme
<balkian> (y señoras ;))
<balkian> fue un placer, siento no haber sido de más ayuda
<balkian> braiam, sólo una nota: a veces hay módulos que soportan la tarjeta pero de forma precaria y la solución pasa por usar otro módulo u otra versión :)
<balkian> au revoir!
<braiam> n-iCe: ahora haz «iwconfig wlan2 rate 56M fixed»
<braiam> balkian se refiere a preferir el modulo privativo sobre el libre o viceversa
<braiam> n-iCe: tambien puedes hacerlo con la otra
<n-iCe> Grr, todo se perdió
<n-iCe> braiam: ahora?
<eLx> Holaaa :3
<eLx> Alguien que me ayude a usar ubuntu soy nuevo e.e
<lali_> olaaaaaaaaaaa :)
<eLx> lali
<eLx> sabes usar ubuntu?
<lali_> sii claro!!
<eLx> Me enseñarias
<lali_> bueno la mayoria de cosas
<eLx> esque le quiero cambiar la barrita y todo
<eLx> Ayer empeze y sin querer borre todas las particiones del WIndows 7 PRofessional
<lali_> juasss :S
<eLx> y ahora solo tengo Ubuntu y ninguna S.O MAs D:
<eLx> Que puedo hacer :3
<lali_> lo ke kieres cambiar
<lali_> es la apariencia del sistema¿
<eLx> Siii
<eLx> OSea cambiarle la barrita
<eLx> tengo un amigo alfrente
<eLx> que tiene su pc super genial o.o
<eLx> y el mio comparado con el suyo es un asco
<eLx> kajksaj
<lali_> ajajakakjajka
<eLx> yo solo estoy como empeze
<eLx> D:
<yadira> hola muchachos,,me sale esto al iniciar mi maquina siempre..dice..el controlador del disco para /media/Data Disk no esta listo o presente...cpntinue esperando o pulse S para omitir o M para recuperar
<lali_> todos al principio es igual
<lali_> en mi caso tengo un amigo ke siempre me ayuda
<eLx> :3 pero lo que pasas esque yo quiero aprender a usarlo porque es el unico S.O QUE TENGO
<eLx> :3
<lali_> pero si te das cuenta todo lo ke kieras hacer aparece en internet como hacerlo
<lali_> xk se abren muxos foros y cosas asii
<eLx> Si ese es el problema
<eLx> salen como cambiarlo
<eLx> y sale en la barrita algo de sistema
<eLx> cosa que ami no me sale
<eLx> MIra asi le quedo a mi amigo
<eLx> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2051962781796&set=t.1566701225&type=1&theater
<eLx> ups me tengo que ir mañana nos Vemos ya que soy de chile
<eLx> y son las 10:00
<eLx> :3
<eLx> Bye
<eLx> D=
<lali_> bye :D
<braiam> n-iCe:
<n-iCe> dime
<braiam> n-iCe: que se perdió?
<n-iCe> Cuando conecto las dos redes al mismo tiempo
<n-iCe> se va el internet
<n-iCe> no puedo navegar
<braiam> n-iCe: dame la salida lspci y lsusb
<Souchiro> hasta mañana :D
<n-iCe> braiam: http://pastebin.com/z0gvfBfK
<n-iCe> braiam: http://pastebin.com/C8vSJfpg
<braiam> n-iCe: esta es tu tarjeta Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG?
<n-iCe> la que si sirve
<n-iCe> y la que no queremos
<n-iCe> y la que viene con la laptop
<braiam> n-iCe: entonces es esta Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187
<n-iCe> esa
<n-iCe> la que conecta
<n-iCe> pero no jala nada
<braiam> n-iCe: usas natty?
<n-iCe> sí
<asnos_ausente> Buens noches, como puedo montar una imagen tipo *cue
<asnos_ausente> o en su defecto sacar el contenido
<braiam> n-iCe: al parecer no estas solo, sigue las instrucciones de este foro, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9272125#post9272125
<braiam> n-iCe: si no sabes ingles no te preocupes te puedo ayudar en parte con el proceso
<n-iCe> si sé!
<n-iCe> :o
<n-iCe> déjame checarlo
<braiam> asnos_ausente: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/97586-mount-cue-bin-image.html
<braiam> n-iCe: recuerda que la tuya no tiene la b al final así que aplicaran otros archivos :)
<braiam> asnos_ausente: bueno ahí no dice como montarlos sino como convertirlo a iso :)
<n-iCe> braiam: cuál sería
<n-iCe> si no tiene B ni L
<diegolopitecus> hola
<braiam> n-iCe: al parecer leyendo más a fondo esa tarjeta no se lleva bien con linux, por lo que tener la velocidad un poco más baja para mejorar la estabilidad
<braiam> n-iCe: recuerdas el comando de hace rato «iwconfig wlan2 rate 5.5M fixed»
<braiam> n-iCe: eso es lo más rapido que podras ir con seguridad :(
<tabunet_iptt> hola ya estoy informado que este es sólo el canal de soporte, nada más presentarme,  por fin después de la Ubuntu Open Week tengo nick oficial en Freenode ;)
<n-iCe> braiam: por siempre
<n-iCe> braiam: ?
<pc1> como se cierra la cesion de emesene ya que soy nuevo en ubuntu
<tabunet_iptt> como cliente de mensajería para msn, facebool, gmai...l uso emphaty y para el irc me ha gustado mucho xchat
<n-iCe> braiam: funciona!
<n-iCe> Lo que no sé si fue el sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 11M o lo del driver de windows!!
<n-iCe> cómo puedo saberlo?!
<braiam> n-iCe: que funciona?!?!?
<n-iCe> LA TARJETA
<n-iCe> :D
<n-iCe> Ya estoy en ella!!
<n-iCe> Pero diiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiime por quéeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<braiam> n-iCe: lsmod | grep rtl
<braiam> n-iCe: si aparece algo entonces estas usando el que viene en ubuntu si no entonces usas el de win
<n-iCe> veams
<n-iCe> uhm
<n-iCe> rtl8187                60982  0
<n-iCe> eeprom_93cx6           12725  1 rtl8187
<braiam> n-iCe: aunque ya ahí un bug reportado, si quieres te puedes registrar
<braiam> n-iCe: usas el de ubuntu
<n-iCe> http://pastebin.com/KDwza3VH
<n-iCe> salió eso
<n-iCe> Uso el de Ubuntu? pero sí hice lo de windows
<n-iCe> Desinstalo tons ya esa cosa?
<braiam> n-iCe: si funciona mejor dejalo tal y como esta... investiga sin hacer sudo sin te sientes con la curiosidad de
<n-iCe> jaja
<n-iCe> ya lo quité
<n-iCe> :p quiero saber qué era
<n-iCe> Quiero saber qué es esto? sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 11M
<n-iCe> qué hace
<asnos> cuando instalas algo con el wine. donde queda la carpeta de esa instalacion
<braiam> n-iCe: le dice a la tarjeta que se mantenga a esa velocidad
<braiam> asnos: en ~/.wine
<n-iCe> braiam: cómo se cuál es el número más grande que puedo poner
<asnos> bien y donde esta wine
<braiam> n-iCe: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=rtl8187
<braiam> n-iCe: ahí puedes ver los bugs a la tarjeta y reportar tu solución :)
<tabunet_iptt> las tarjetas de red que mejor soporta ubuntu son las basadas en el chip realtek
<braiam> asnos: whereis wine
<n-iCe> Pues esta es realtek
<braiam> wine: /usr/bin/wine /usr/lib/wine /usr/share/wine /usr/share/man/man1/wine.1.gz
<n-iCe> Y mis nachas
<n-iCe> que
<n-iCe> ajajaja
<asnos> a ok
<avernos> buenas,
<avernos> tengo un pincho usb, con una tabla de particiones deformada
<n-iCe> braiam: cómo le hago para que ese comando siempre esté al iniciar o ya se queda para siempre?
<avernos> es un pincho chino con el tipico truco de cambiar la tabla de particiones para que parezca que tiene mas espacio. he intentado cambiarla desde gparted. normalmente no he tenido problemas para hacer esto en otras ocasiones, pero ahora no hace nada
<avernos> me sigue diciendo que tiene 16 gigas cuando deberia tener 8
<avernos> alguna idea?
<braiam> n-iCe: no recuerdo si lo graba pero puedes hacer un commit para que guarde la configuración, consulta el man de iwconfig
<braiam> avernos: guardar cualquier información importante y formatear el disco?
<asnos> me referia a la carpeta donde wine instala las cosas, no donde queda wine
<braiam> asnos: lee mi respuesta más arriba ^^
<asnos> ya
<asnos> en ninguna esta lo que quiero
<asnos> aunque la ubicacion /lib no encontre nada
<n-iCe> braiam: mientras más grande ese número, mejor?
<n-iCe> Estoy ya en 24 y funciona bien
<afkael> Hola!!
<braiam> n-iCe: mayor velocidad, mayor el riesgo
<n-iCe> qué riesgo
<afkael> hace unos instantes se actualizó flash.. y ahora no puedo ver videos en firefox 4.. qué tengo que hacer?
<braiam> n-iCe: de que comienze a fallar
<braiam> asnos: braiam@hpa1104x:~$ ls .wine/drive_c/Archivos\ de\ programa/
<braiam> Archivos comunes  Internet Explorer  Mozilla Firefox  NetRatingsNetSight
<braiam> braiam@hpa1104x:~$
<braiam> braiam@hpa1104x:~$ ls .wine/drive_c/Archivos\ de\ programa/
<braiam> Archivos comunes  Internet Explorer  Mozilla Firefox  NetRatingsNetSight
<braiam> braiam@hpa1104x:~$
<avernos> braiam, gparted detecta algo en la tabla de particiones, y diciendole que lo arregle parece ser que no ha podido cambiarlo. he formateado varias veces, quiza la tabla de particiones este protegida contra escritura? probare..
<braiam> m4v: perdon
<afkael> es necesario flash para ver videos de youtube????
<m4v> gah, todo el lag del mundo tengo
<ubuntu> sip
<ubuntu> afkael
<afkael> si!
<afkael> no puedo ver videos..
<braiam> afkael: puedes usar html5
<braiam> afkael: http://www.youtube.com/html5
<ubuntu> bueno si cierto
<n-iCe> braiam: ok, sí en 54 falla, pero en 40 funciona bien
<n-iCe> mientras más, mejor osea más velocidad de navegación?
<braiam> n-iCe: pero más inestabilidad...
<n-iCe> ok
<n-iCe> se queda en 24
<afkael> podía hacerlo hace un rato nomás.. después de actualizar flash no funcionó más..
<afkael> cómo configuro flash para ver videos con ff4 ubuntu??
<braiam> afkael: usaste flash-installer?
<colo> por que cuando intento liberar cache con el comando: echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches  , me dice permiso denegado?
<ubuntu> xq seguramente debas correr el comando como root
<afkael> braiam: no.. cuando instalé kubuntu cambié el rekonk por FF4 porque no funcionaba muy bien.. y el FF salió andando de una!
<afkael> hace un rato el sistema de actualizó..
<colo> ubuntu, si lo hice con sudo
<afkael> entre las actualizaciones estaba flash, después de eso no funcionó más.
<asnos> puta mierda no logro llegar a ./wine
<asnos> xD
<ubuntu> metiste bien el pass?
<m4v> !lengua asnos
<kubot> asnos: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<braiam> afkael: en mi experiencia tienes que forzar un upgrade de flash luego de actualizar/instalar firefox
<braiam> asnos: creo que dije ~/.wine
<fayte_loco> spagnolo?
<fayte_loco> buena voz
<colo> ubuntu, no llega a pedirlo
<braiam> colo: usa sudo su para ir como root
<braiam> sudo no funciona
<n-iCe> oye braiam
<n-iCe> ese rate cambia de arriba pa abajo a lo loco
<n-iCe> por qué?
<colo> braiam, ok
<braiam> n-iCe: no le pusiste fixed al final
<n-iCe> oh
<braiam> n-iCe: y es lo que probablemente permita una conexiónestable
<m4v> braiam: "sudo -i" creo que es mejor, pero no estoy seguro.
<n-iCe> 5.5M es una porquería verdad?
<braiam> n-iCe: cuando está así es porque se encuentra en auto; si quieres saber más consulta el man de iwconfig
<n-iCe> nice@nice-laptop:~$ sudo iwconfig wlan2 rate 50M fixed
<braiam> m4v: yo despues de hacer eso siempre hago Ctrl + D
<n-iCe> Pero sigue en 18MB
<n-iCe> Bit Rate=18 Mb/s
<braiam> n-iCe: debes saber las velocidades que soporta tu tarjeta
<braiam> no son numeros arbitrarios
<asnos> «braiam» ya pude gracias
<braiam> asnos: ok
<asnos> estaba en mi carpeta de usuario
<braiam> asnos: eso es lo que significa ~
<asnos> pues no lo sabia
<braiam> asnos: todos los dias se puede aprender algo nuevo :)
<franklin> del orbe
<delOrbe> klk
<Carlitos__> algun paquete para  editar  video flv
<Carlitos__> poniendo notas o banner?
<braiam> Carlitos__: coffeecup, f4v, son algunos
<fosco_> buenas
<erAbuelo> buenas
<hbrtxito> hello ?
<erAbuelo> hola :)
<hbrtxito> hahaha
<hbrtxito> soy el mismo
<erAbuelo> cada canal para lo que es, sino la gente se enfada
<erAbuelo> y yo :)
<hbrtxito> hahaha ohh ya me imagino
<hbrtxito> weno entons ...:S
<hbrtxito> no me agarra el internet
<hbrtxito> :s
<erAbuelo> tienes el ordenador a mano ?
<hbrtxito> yep
<erAbuelo> esta en ubuntu ahora ?
<hbrtxito> sip ...
<erAbuelo> en una consola: lspci -v |grep -i net
<erAbuelo> y dime que sale
<hbrtxito> pero le quite el cable y pues puse el wireless por ke quiero el internet
<hbrtxito> ok dame un segundo
<hbrtxito> ok espera con el cable puesto .. o sin el cable
<hbrtxito> ?
<erAbuelo> da igual
<hbrtxito> ok
<erAbuelo> es para saber que tarjeta tiene
<luckatoni> Buenos Días
<Tarrasquero> buenas tardes
<aguitel> que pasa con el sitio http://planetubuntu.es/   ?
<fosco_> aguitel, estarán de mantenimiento
<aguitel> es mi sitio de obligatoria visita
<yeyeye> buenas tardes
<yeyeye> antes cuando me conectaba al xchat me salia directamente la sala de valencia de chat
<yeyeye> ahora no
<yeyeye> alguien sabe como puedo ponerlo?
<luckatoni> para actualizar todos los repositorio , como hago?
<fosco_> sudo apt-get update
<luckatoni> ok gracias
<dantix> buen día todos, necesito instalar GRUB en un disco rígido vacío recién formateado como ext3, es tan simple como arrancar con un linux live cd y ejecutar grub install /dev/mi_disco ?
<fosco_> no necesitas un liveCD, lo puedes hacer desde el propio ubuntu
<vientosolar> buenas
<dantix> fosco_: pero mi disco no tiene nada más que la partición vacía
<villazon78> buenas tardes... tengo un problema... cuando intento arrancar el centro de software o synaptic... se me cierra solo... alguna ayuda?
<villazon78> tiene algo q ver el desinstalar compiz?
<aguitel> villazon78, intenta abrir synaptic desde una terminal y fijate el error que te da
<villazon78> aguitel,  me podrias decir como se hace????
<villazon78> si no es mucha molestia
<aguitel> pon gksu synaptic
<villazon78> me hace lo mismo.. me entra y me sale
<villazon78> sin salir nada
<gilbert> Hi, tengo un problemita con Ubuntu 11.04
<aguitel> villazon78, usas 11.04?
<gilbert> Ahora cuando trato de conectarme a la network recibo el siguiente mensaje : you can stop this operation by clicking cancel
<villazon78> si aguitel
<aguitel> villazon78, reinicia y usa ubuntu classic
<villazon78> ahi estoy en classic
<aguitel> haz:apt-get install -f
<villazon78> E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo «/var/lib/dpkg/lock» - open (13: Permiso denegado)
<villazon78> E: No se encontró un archivo de réplica «/var/lib/dpkg/»
<villazon78> me sale eso
<aguitel> sudo apt-get install -f
<villazon78> hecho me sale ahora
<gilbert> Alguien me pudiera ayudar con mi problema de Network.
<villazon78> pero na... se me abre y cierra el solo
<aguitel> villazon78, no te puedo ayudar mas porque uso 10.04
<villazon78> nada no te preocupes... lo reinstalo y a correr... gracias por tu tiempo aguitel
<aguitel> villazon78, usa una version de ubuntu estable
<aguitel> villazon78, es mi consejo
<villazon78> no es estable la 11.04?
<aguitel> villazon78, no
<villazon78> en tos cuando es aconsejable instalar la 11.04?
<aguitel> villazon78, es recien salida del horno
<villazon78> la 10.10 es estable?
<villazon78> es la otra q tengo por cd
<aguitel> villazon78, es mas estable
<aguitel> villazon78, de las mejores es 10.04 porque es lts
<villazon78> pues, me hare con la 10.04 lts... me podrias decir desde donde conseguirla
<villazon78> y ya no te molesto mas...
<aguitel> villazon78, espera
<villazon78> y cuando saldra la lts de la 10.10 y d la 11.04?
<aguitel> villazon78, la proxima lts es en el 2012
<villazon78> http://tuxalu.com/descargar-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat-lts-version-final/
<villazon78> q me opinas de ese enlace?
<aguitel> villazon78, no existe 10.10 lts
<villazon78> entos es una bola?
<aguitel> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<villazon78> me dices desde donde conseguir la lts de 10.04
<villazon78> perdon jeejeje
<fosco_> villazon78, ubuntu.com
<villazon78> gracias
<villazon78> bueno, voy descargarla... y a currar
<villazon78> gracias aguitel  por tu tiempo y espero q este canal siga asi durante mucho tiempo. gracias a ti fosco_
<villazon78> nos vemos prox. seguro jeje
<aguitel> ok
<gilbert> una ayudita con lo mio si se puede.
<one_> hola!  alguien podria explicarme la diferencia entre gnome y xfce?
<fosco_> one_, son dos escritorios diferentes basados en la misma libreria gtk
<one_> yo tendria opcion de probar xfce en mi ubuntu 11.04 por ejemplo?
<one_> fosco_, gracias, siempre estas ayudando :)
<gilbert> Quien sabe que pasa, cuando trato de conectarme con la network me sale este mensaje: you can stop this operation by clicking cancel
<gilbert> Y no monta nada de mi network
<gilbert> Antes lo hacia sin problemas
<itali-chan> Hola a todos
<dantix> gracias, chau  o/
<gilbert> Ubuntu 11.04 .... unable tu mount location
<itali-chan> Hubuntu 11.04
<itali-chan> solo me dió dolores de cabeza
<itali-chan> *ubuntu
<itali-chan> la barra de unity se me cuelga y no se porque..
<SrUbuntu> Un tuto para crear una base de datos por consola, por favor? He instalado MySQL he he accedido por consola a MySQL pero no puedo hacer nada, me dice: No database selected
<pablito> hola buenas alguien puede ayudarme porfavor
<pablito> en que echo mal para configurar un servidor daap
<pablito> ?
<braiam> !detalles | pablito
<kubot> pablito: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<pablito> lo que pasa es lo siguiente
<pablito> eh instalado y configurado el servidor daap
<pablito> eh creado un usuario y le eh puesto el grupo
<pablito> a una carpeta con musica
<pablito> pero el servidor al momento de scaniar dicha carpeta no me reconoce
<pablito> que tenga musica
<pablito> alguien que me pueda ayudar
<pablito> porfavor
<pablito> lo que pasa es lo siguiente
<pablito> eh creado un usuario y le eh puesto el grupo
<pablito> eh instalado y configurado el servidor daap
<pablito> pero el servidor al momento de scaniar la carpeta de musica no me reconoce
<pablito> ningun archivo mp3,etc
<fosco_> yo no se ni lo que es un servidor daap
<pablito> Digital Audio Access Protocol un protocolo para compartir música a través de una red local creado por Apple e implementado en aplicaciones como Rhythmbox, Amarok, iTunes y otras.
<fosco_> seguramente el proceso no tiene permiso para leer esos archivos
<fosco_> comprueba q el usuario q has creado puede entrar localmente en esa carpeta y tiene permiso para reproducir los archivos
<pablito> si puedeentrar a la carpeta y abrir lso archivos
<braiam> fosco_: son de ejecución o solo de lectura... además pablito si es un grupo debes de darle permisos al grupo tambien
<pablito> les di permiso
<braiam> pablito: el servidor se ejecuta en su propio usuario por lo que aunque tu puedas verlos el servidor probablemente no, revisa los logs
<guampa> pablito: los archivos tienen que tener permiso de lectura para el usuario y/o grupo con el cual se ejecuta el proceso daap
<braiam> pablito: los archivos pertenecen al grupo que corre el servidor? le estableciste permisos de lectura a dicho grupo?
<pablito> sip
<guampa> lo mismo con todos los directorios que tenga que atravesar para llegar a los archivos, tienen que tener permisos de lectura y ejecucion para ese usuario y grupo
<pablito> les di el permiso
<pablito> ejecucion
<pablito> no tengo
<pablito> intentare con eso
<guampa> a los directorios dale ejecucion para ese usuario y/o grupo
<guampa> y lectura
<braiam> pablito: los permisos serian ug+rx
<pablito> a la carpeta?
<pablito> gracias
<pablito> lo pude lograr
<pablito> ahora tengo otra consulta
<pablito> quice cmabair lso eprmisos
<pablito> para que pescara mi disco extrerno
<pablito> pero no me deja cambiarlo
<braiam> pablito: es ntfs?
<pablito> no lo se briam
<pablito> como puedo saber si es ntfs
<pablito> ?
<braiam> pablito: «sudo fdisk -l»
<braiam> pablito: a la derecha tienen que aparecer los tipos
<pablito> son fat32
<pablito> los discos
<VADER> uaauuu hola
<pablito> braiam
<pablito> ?
<rengo> holas buenos dias gente como estan?
<rengo> tengo problema ubuntu server marca error cuado abro la consola pone esto "-bash: /dev/null: Permiso denegado"
<rengo> que tengo hacer cual solucion
<braiam> pablito: creo que fat32 aplica otros permisos al disco entero y no pueden ser cambiados
<pablito> tendria que dejar el disco en ntfs
<pablito> para poder trar que me lo leea
<pablito> gracias de todos mods
<braiam> pablito: al contrarío, ext3/4 son la mejor opción
<rengo> un amigo ayuda eso pero reiniciar server para hacer cosas cambios pone de vuelta eso no queda grabado pone nuevo ese error la consola
<cartmanius> hola a todos
<cartmanius> alguien que sepa de algun manual en español de wireshark
<Soupermanito> cartmanius, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=manual+wireshark+espa%C3%B1ol
<hashashin> nas
<pablito> alguien sabe como dejar un disco externo usb de fast32 compartido apra todos los usuarios
<pablito> eh aplicado chmod -Rf 777 /media/HITACHI
<pablito> y no pasa nada
<mimecar> pablito: y no pasrá
<pablito> no me funciona con eso
<mimecar> ¿que entiendes por compartirlo para todos los usuarios?
<mimecar> pablito: es comando no te hace nada
<mimecar> no esperes un resultado, y menos en fat32
<pablito> pense que con el comando como funciona apra carpetas y archivos
<pablito> del sistema
<pablito> podria funcionar en fat32
<mimecar> pablito: ese comando nunca lo tienes que asr con las carpetas del sistema
<mimecar> que usar
<mimecar> no lo has hecho ¿verdad?
<pablito> solo la carpeta
<pablito> que quice dejar
<gsagas> Hola a todos, alquien me puede ayudar un problema con una conexion VPN?
<pablito> para que lo vieran todos los user
<mimecar> pablito: quieres compartir en red el disco duro o que es lo que quieres hacer
<pablito> quiero que todos los usuarios de mi sistema
<pablito> puedan ver el disco duro
<pablito> leerlo
<mimecar> por defecto deberían hacerlo direcamnet
<dzup> fat32 no comparte permisos tipo usario/grupo/otros ... 777 <-- solo hay 3, read/write/hide
<dzup> y system
<pablito> y como podria dejarlo compartido para todos lso grupos y usuarios?
<mimecar> pablito: por defecto ya te debería funcionar
<mimecar> lo has probado con diferentes usuarios?
<pablito> no funciona
<pablito> por eso
<pablito> pregunto
<mimecar> que error te da
<pablito> no em aparece
<pablito> el disco
<pablito> en los demas usuarios
<mimecar> has ido a lugares y has pulsado sobre el disco?
<pablito> no me aparecen lso discos
<pablito> en lugares
<pablito> y cuando entro a media
<pablito> mediante cualquier usuario
<pablito> me sale una x
<pablito> en al carpeta del disco
<mimecar> ¿el disco está conectado al encender el ordenador?
<pablito> si
<_alazar> Usa ntfs-config
<mimecar> si inicias sesión con otro usuario no lo carga?
<_alazar> Así se auto-monta
<mimecar> _alazar: es fat32
<_alazar> Vaya hombre.
<_alazar> Formatéalo (Broma).
<pablito> estoy sinceramente en ahcerlo
<pablito> hacerlo
<mimecar> pablito: y si te pasa lo mismo que haces entonces?
<pablito> pero el problema que son 3 tb
<pablito> que estoy ocupando
<pablito> del disco
<mimecar> si inicias sesión con otro usuario la primera vez tampoco sale?
<_alazar> ... La leche santísima.
<_alazar> xD
<mimecar> 3 TB y usas fat32?
<gsagas> Ayuda alquien sabe porque cuando intento conectarme a una vpn me da este mensaaje
<pablito> veia por defecto
<gsagas> <info> Policy set 'Auto eth0' (eth0) as default for IPv4 routing and DNS.
<pablito> no me di cuenta
<gsagas> <warn> VPN service 'vpnc' start timed out
<pablito> cuando comence a usarlo
<pablito> :S
<_alazar> ¿fat32 soporta tanto volumen?
<_alazar> No lo sabía
<mimecar> gsagas: el servidor de la vpn está bien configurado?
<dzup> pablito: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=483627
<gsagas> mimecar, gracias por la ayuda, verifique que la conexin este correcta con Windows
<dzup> nooo, fat32 de 3tb, estas mal pablito
<gsagas> y con este sistema operativo si funciono la conexion
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas gsagas ?
<gsagas> 11.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<gsagas> si hasta las de ayer, la vpn a la que me quiero conectar es CISCO
<pablito> dzup
<mimecar> que guía estas siguiendo para configurar la conexión?
<gsagas> y actualiece un network manager y ya mepermite importar arachivos de configuracion
<pablito> http://pastebin.com/JmwC5HxK
<mimecar> pablito: en ese disco solo hay un par de particiones fat32
<mimecar> no es un disco externo
<mimecar> todo el sistema está instalado en el disco externo
<mimecar> en tu caso tienes que montar una partición de fat32 normal
<pablito> nop
<pablito> son externos
<pablito> tengo 3
<pablito> uno de 3 tb
<pablito> otro de 2 tb
<pablito> otro de 1 tb
<pablito> y el sistema esta en un tarro de 400 gb
<mimecar> pablito: eso no es lo que dice pastebin
<mimecar> disco sdh con varias particiones
<pablito> no te puse todo
<pablito> espera
<pablito> lo pongo todo
<gsagas> una guia llevo dias con el intento y perdi la guia que estoy usando,
<mimecar> ....
<gsagas> de esta pagina saque el procedimient
<gsagas> http://www.glatelier.org/2010/04/how-to-configurar-una-conexion-vpn-en-ubuntu/
<mimecar> pablito: si te saltas información...
<mimecar> gsagas: en que parte pone que esa configuración es para un router cisco?
<pablito> http://pastebin.com/BwVeW16k
<pablito> ahora si puse todo
<pablito> lo que me aparece
<mimecar> tu disco es sdf?
<mimecar> pablito: ?
<pablito> el de 3 tb
<mimecar>  es sdf?
<pablito> dice que es sdf
<mimecar>  /dev/sdf1               1       45600  2930255748    7  HPFS/NTFS
<mimecar> no es fat32
<pablito> sabes veo tatos numeros
<pablito> que de verdad
<pablito> no se
<mimecar> al final dice que es ntfs
<mimecar> prueba a usar ntfsconfig
<braiam> pablito: tienes que instalarlo ;)
<pablito> ntfs config?
<braiam> pablito: ntfs-config
<pablito> no lo tengo instalado el ntfs-config
<braiam> pablito: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<pablito> si se
<pablito> era para que me esperas
<pablito> para instalarlo
<pablito> :P
<braiam> nah... no tarda tanto...
<pablito> nop
<pablito> estaba copiando
<pablito> lo que me salio
<pablito> http://pastebin.com/ST4SYTfK
<mimecar> como lanzas la aplicación?
<pablito> sudo ntfs-config
<mimecar> no hay que lanzar las aplicaciones gráficas con sudo
<mimecar> usa gksudo
<pablito> oka
<braiam> pablito: o búscala en el menu ;)
<pablito> no me abre
<pablito> me pido pass
<pablito> pero no me abrio
<mimecar> ¿pones bien el password?
<pablito> obio po
<pablito> si no soy tan tarado
<braiam> pablito: dale un tiempo
<mimecar> que error te da
<pablito> ninguno
<pablito> no me sale la aplicasion
<mimecar> lanzala desde el menú de gnome
<n-iCe> Blah
<pablito> de ahy lo lanze
<n-iCe> Regresé a 10.04
<braiam> pablito: Alt + Tab
<mimecar> no lo estabas lanzando con gksudo?
<n-iCe> La alfa no funciona con 11.04
<pablito> no
<pablito> con gnome
<pablito> deja lanzarlo con gk
<mimecar> n-iCe: la alfa?
<pablito> me sale
<pablito> el mismo error
<Soupermanito> pablito, que error tenes?
<n-iCe> mimecar: Alfa AWUS036H
<pablito> http://pastebin.com/xywpHnvE
<mimecar> y eso es..?
<pablito> el error
<pablito> que da cuando el pongo la pass
<pablito> para abrir ntfs
<n-iCe> mimecar: una wireless card MUY famosa
<mimecar> pablito: con gksudo te sale ese error?
<pablito> sip
<mimecar> pablito: ubuntu 11.04 ?
<pablito> sip
<mimecar> espera que inicie ubuntu, pero ntfs-config funciona directamente
<pablito> reinicio?
<mimecar> no hace falta
<n-iCe> cómo instalo el windows picker?
<_alazar> pablito, $ apt-get install hal
<n-iCe> cómo se llama el paquete para las configuraciones de compiz
<_alazar> Y ya no te aparece ese error.
<n-iCe> lo olvidé
<_alazar> compizconfig-settings-manager
<Soupermanito> :) pablito me explicas que es lo que queres hacer?
<n-iCe> noooo
<n-iCe> no era tan largo el nombre o si?
<_alazar> Ese es el paquete.
<_alazar> Abreviado: ccsm
<n-iCe> ESE
<n-iCe> JAJAJAJA
<n-iCe> :<
<n-iCe> gracias!
<mimecar> _alazar: si usas unity no tienes que usar ese programa
<_alazar> Pero por ccsm no lo encontraras.
<mimecar> n-iCe: si usas unity no lo uses
<braiam> !ccsm | _alazar
<kubot> _alazar: Para habilitar la personalización avanzada de los efectos de escritorio en Ubuntu: instala "compizconfig-settings-manager" ó "simple-ccsm". Si instalas el último, una nueva opción aparecerá en tu configuración de apariencia - Mira también !compiz - Ayuda en #compiz
<n-iCe> Regresé a 10.04 :)
<_alazar> mimecar: ¿Cuál, ccsm?
<pablito> que paquete es ese?
<n-iCe> No me gustó 11.04
<mimecar> _alazar: si
<_alazar> Yo uso classic.
<mimecar> n-iCe: es igual que la 10.10 con unity
<n-iCe> espera
<n-iCe> cuál es el lts
<n-iCe> 10.10 o 10.04
<_alazar> ¿Qué nueva opción aparece con simple-ccsm?
<n-iCe> ya ni sé en cuál estoy
<_alazar> Es 10.04
<n-iCe> ah, tons 10.04 en esa estoy
<mimecar> solo simple-ccsm
<pablito> <Soupermanito> :) pablito me explicas que es lo que queres hacer? <----quiero compartir un disco externo con todos los usuarios y grupos
<_alazar> ¿Qué nueva opción aparece con simple-ccsm?
<pablito> <_alazar> pablito, $ apt-get install hal <---que es eso?
<_alazar> Una dependencia de ntfs-config, es por lo que falla.
<mimecar> _alazar: son casi las mismas
<pablito> ahora tnedria que abrir
<_alazar> Ah, con simple ccsm aparece la pestaña en la ventana de apariencia, ¿no?
<pablito> supuestamente
<mimecar> pablito: lo que quieres hacer no es compartir un disco duro
<pablito> listo
<pablito> ahora me abrio
<mimecar> es que lo vean los usuarios de tu máquina
<pablito> el nts
<Soupermanito> pablito, agregalo a fstab
<nice> wiiii
<pablito> tengo el disco en dev/sdf1
<mimecar> Soupermanito: eso lo hace ntfs-condif
<doctormo> Hey guys, I'm opening an ubuntu community center in Boston and I need some help translating.
<Soupermanito> :) doctormo ill help if i can, but not here, here is spañish only
<mimecar> ntfs-config tiene errores de dependencias
<_alazar> doctormo: this is a spanish channel for ubuntu support in spanish, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<mimecar> !ot doctormo
<kubot> doctormo: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<_alazar> Bien, repetí spanish.
<pablito> _alazar
<pablito> que ago ahora?
<mimecar> pablito: selecciona las particiones que quieres que monte
<_alazar> No sé, yo sólo te dije cómo arreglar el error que daba ntfs-config.
<_alazar> xD
<pablito> wuajauajuajaua
<pablito> mimecar
<mimecar> _alazar: tiene como dependencia rota hal
<pablito> activo el soporte de escritura de los dispositivos externos
<pablito> ?
<mimecar> si
<pablito> y luego pongo pued emodificarce
<pablito> el disco?
<_alazar> ¿En el grub, qué significa iniciar con quiet y splash?
<mimecar> _alazar: si quieres mostrar el menú de grub y opciones del splash
<mimecar> no lo modifiques a mano
<doctormo> Gracias amegos, bye bye
<_alazar> Estoy preguntando qué son, no cómo modificarlos.
<_alazar> ._.
<mimecar> por si acaso
<pablito> mimecar
<pablito> y ahroa que ago
<pablito> ?
<_alazar> De mientras me quedo con la duda, parece.
<_alazar> pablito: ¿Ya has seleccionado las casillas de escritura y tal para el disco duro?
<pablito> uta se pasaron
<dzup> pablito: que no es mas facil un click derecho al carpeta y click en las opciones de compartir carpeta?
<pablito> me funciono parece
<pablito> espera
<pablito> sip
<pablito> funco la was
<pablito> gracias
<pablito> puta que sali lerdo
<Tarrasquero> o/
<pablito> para la was de disco
<dzup> !lengua pablito
<kubot> pablito: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<pablito> ahh demas
<pablito> :P
<n-iCe> hi
<sseiya> alguien me ayuda con mi tarjeta wireless??
<sseiya> alguien me ayuda con mi tarjeta wireless??
<mimecar> sseiya: cuando preguntes tendrás ayuda
<sseiya> ok ... :S
<mimecar> si no dices el problema que tienes es complicado ayudar
<sseiya> no puedo activar mi wireless en mi computadora... tengo ubuntu 10.4  y mi tarjeta es ..# Acer InviLink 802.11b/g
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<sseiya> sip .. tengo un controlador para ello tambien .. pero parece q no funciona
<Gus81> hola, buenas tardes...
<mimecar> el controlador es para tu versión de ubuntu?
<Guest65955> hola freinsd, ubunu 10.10 aun tiene soporte?
<mimecar> Guest65955: si
<mimecar> hasta la 12.04
<Gus81> se me colgo Ubuntu... apague la PC con el botón y ahora no me aparecen los botones para cerrar, maximizar y minimizar las ventanas...
<Guest65955> ok mimecar
<_alazar> A mí me pasaba eso con la broadcom y ubuntu de 32 bits, me pasé a los 64 bits y me funcionó.
<Guest65955> mimecar: y en la 10.10 se podra instalar gnome3?
<Gus81> se me achicaron los marcos de las cventanas...
<mimecar> Guest65955: no, tampoco en la 11.04 puedes hacerlo
<preiero> necesito saber si alguien sabe cual es el problema que tengo al grabar audio.. siempre que grabo algo se repite una seccion de lo que he grabado como si fuera eco o un loops... pero al decir eco no me refiero a que se escucha como tal sino que se repite una frace
<Gus81> esto con windows no me paso nunca... ya reinicie varias veces la PC y no se arregla...
<sseiya> e imagino que si . es broadcom B43 wireless driver
<Guest65955> ok
<Guest65955> gracias men
<Gus81> como arreglo esto?
<Soupermanito> Gus81, que version de ubuntu usas?
<Gus81> Soupermanito, 10.04 LTS
<mimecar> preiero: tienes los altavoces apagados al grabar sonido?
<Soupermanito> mmm gus tenes activado compiz? tus bordes de ventana parecen haberse desactivado
<Gus81> esta activado conpiz
<sseiya> :S
<preiero> mimecar tengo es audifono y microfono conectado pero al grabar no escucho la voz de retorno en los audifono..
<Gus81> quice desactivar la decoracion de cventanas y volverlo activar pero no se puede desactivar
<preiero> he probado grabar con programas para grabar audio... y cuando grabo en alguna pagina on-line es lo mismo
<_alazar> sseiya: el driver de las broadcom "oficil" es broadcom STA, al menos es el que yo uso.
<Gus81> como reinicio el entorno grafico... restart x ?
<mimecar> preiero: con el live cd te pasa lo mismo?
<Soupermanito> si, Gus81 hace alt-f2 y ejecuta >compiz
<Gus81> sudo restart x?
<_alazar> sseiya: comprueba que te aparece en la lista de controladores y activa ese.
<Soupermanito> no Gus81, eso no reemplasa en compositor de ventanas
<preiero> pues lo que tengo es una mini-lapto el ubuntu lo instale colocando el disco duro en otra lapto que tenia lector de cd
<_alazar> Gus81: prueba primero si te sirve metacity, con alt+f2 ejecuta metacity --replace
<mimecar> preiero: usa un live usb
<preiero> puedes oir aqui una muestra para que veas lo fastidioso que es esto http://flipzu.com/luispriero/15955
<sseiya> alazar... no c como se activa :s soy novato en esto
<_alazar> sseiya: prueba desactivando el driver b43, luego reinicia conectado a Internet por cable.
<Soupermanito> sseiya, hace gksudo jockey-gtk
<Soupermanito> oh no no dije nada!
<_alazar> En mi experiencia personal, no me aparecía el driver broadcom STA si tenía el b43 activado.
<preiero> pues no se que pasaba con esta mini-lapto que no podia ver el ubuntu y lo que tuve que hacer fue configurarle la resolucion por medio de la otra lapto y asi fue como lo pude ver en la mini-lapto
<sseiya> alazar... ok ya lo descative
<mimecar> preiero: usa un live usb y comprueba que funciona
<sseiya> y estoy con el cable
<Gus81> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema subí la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pegá el link en el canal.
<_alazar> Reinicia y reza porque Ubuntu te lo detecte y aparezca el broadcom sta
<_alazar> xD
<sseiya> hahahahah ... no me simpatizas
<sseiya> ok ahi voy
<_alazar> ¿Cómo? D:
<Gus81> aca hice una captura http://imagebin.org/153733
<n-iCe> que hermoso es Ubuntu
<Gus81> esto paso cuando estaba leyendo un mail en thunderbird e hice click en un link
<Gus81> se abrio el firefox
<Gus81> y se colgo todo
<Gus81> tuve que apagar la PC con el boton
<mimecar> activa el window manager de compiz
<jesus_> hola
<Gus81> y cuando volvi me encontre con el entorno grafico asi roto
<jesus_> sabe alguien algo de emuladores de psx??
<jesus_> en ubuntu claro
<Gus81> n-iCe, si, especialmente cuando se desconfigura o se rompe algo... :S
<mimecar> jesus_: busca en el centro de software
<Gus81> mimecar, ok
<sseiya> ok .. ya reinicie .. pero ahora q mas hago
<sseiya> ??
<jesus_> mimecar, me referia a otra cosa, lo expongo
<jesus_> cual de estos tres emuladores me recomendais:
<jesus_> epsxe, psxr, psx-emulator
<preiero> nooooo! me va tocar retornar a windows =S jeje
<Soupermanito> Gus81, no tenes bordes, tenes que reactivarlos
<Guest65955> epsxe
<Guest65955> es mejor
<sseiya> alazar : no me dectecta naa :S que intento despues
<Gus81> mimecar, estoy en el administrador de opciones de compiz
<mimecar> preiero: prueba el sonido con un live usb
<_alazar> sseiya: Ve a los controladores privados a ver qué drivers te aparecen.
<Gus81> Soupermanito, ya se... como hago eso? je
<sseiya> ok
<jesus_> ok
<Soupermanito> Gus81, apreta alt-f2, y escribi compiz y ejecuta
<sseiya> pues me detecta el mismo ..
<Guest65955> sera compiz --replace
<_alazar> sseiya: ¿no te detecta otro driver?
<Soupermanito> a partir de ahi lo que cambies en el menu de ccsm va a tener sentido
<sseiya> nop .. el mismo .. broadcom b43 wireless driver
<_alazar> Gus81: ¿has probado lo que te he dicho antes?
<Gus81> Soupermanito, ah bueno... se arreglo!!!!
<Soupermanito> :D
<_alazar> sseiya: $ lspci | grep broadcom y pega aquí lo que ponga.
<mimecar> no hay que usar ccsm con ubuntu 11.04
<Gus81> Soupermanito, que groso, gracias ja!!
<Soupermanito> soy bueno, soy bueno, soy bueno si señor!
<sseiya> ok
<jesus_> Guest65955 conoces algun juego que este bien para ubuntu?
<mimecar> provoca problemas en unity
<Soupermanito> mimecar, esta en 10.04
<_alazar> mimecar: yo lo he usado y 0 problemas, es más, con fglrx es casi obligatorio usarlo.
<jesus_> mimecar, puedes usarlo pero tienes qe configurar unas cosas
<Guest65955> depende del juegp
<Guest65955> que quieras
<mimecar> jesus_: si provoca errores en el comportamiento de unity no se usa
<Gus81> mimecar, si toy en 10.04
<sseiya> 00:0b.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<jesus_> yo tengo activado el ccsm sin ningun problema
<jesus_> es más para modificar el unity, los iconos, el tema, las animaciones
<Gus81> ya que toy aca aprovecho para preguntar si ya esta solucionado el problema de las tarjetas graficas nVidia en Ubuntu 11.04?
<jesus_> usas el  ccsm
<mimecar> jesus_: que no te de problemas a ti no quiere decir que no los tenga
<mimecar> con unity hay que usar simple-ccsm
<jesus_> me han comentado que el megaglest esta bien
<jesus_> uhmm me encantan esas cosas, cuando inexplicablemente funciona una cosa a cada uno xd
<sseiya> piensas que hay solucion ?
<Soupermanito> Gus81, mientras uses compiz, compiz se va a encargar de dibujar los bordes de ventana, si no se esta ejecutando no los vas a tener, a menos que reactives el gestor de venatas de gnome, que no se como se llama, pero si estuvieras usando xfce seria xfwm4
<_alazar> sseiya: estoy buscando, es extraño que no te funcione.
<sseiya> si .. es una laptop acer aspie 3000
<sseiya> esta media vieja :S
<_alazar> sseiya: $ sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Gus81> Soupermanito, si, se ve que se desactivo cuando se me colgo la PC
<Soupermanito> :D
<Soupermanito> ok pero ahora ya anda
<_alazar> sseiya: después de que se instale ese paquete reinicia.
<Gus81> alguien sabe si esta solucionado el conflicto de drivers de las tarjetas nVidia con Ubuntu 11.04?
<sseiya> okis
<Gus81> Soupermanito, si, ya se arreglo
<Gus81> con Alt + F2 ejecutar compiz
<Soupermanito> Gus81, el problema es un conflicto entre los drivers por default y los drivers privativos, desisntalando los default e instalando los prvativos nvidia deberia andar bien en 11.04
<sseiya> _alazar: hay un error con el paquete
<_alazar> sseiya: ¿Cuál, que no existe?
<sseiya> E: No se pudo encontrar el paquete bcm43xx-fwcutter
<sseiya> algo asi parece
<_alazar> Ay, me lo temía.
<_alazar> Es el b43
<sseiya> :(:(
<_alazar> Pues nada, $ sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<_alazar> Y mucha suerte.
<kyse_> Holas gente, tengo un paqueño problema, despues de desinstalar unity, no me funciona el escritorio y tengo una area en la pantalla donde no puedo clickar ni hacer servir la rueda del raton. Alguien tiene alguna solucion para esto?
<Gus81> Soupermanito, ok porque te acordas el problema q tuve con eso cuando instale la 11.04? tuve que bajar a la 10.04 porque no lo pude solucionar... :S
<Gus81> por eso queria saber si ya estaba arreglado
<Soupermanito> mmm que mal
<Gus81> en todo caso la podria virtualizar en virtualbox y probar si anda, que decis?
<Soupermanito> kyse_, estas ejecutando algun manejador de ventas?
<kyse_> Soupermanito, pues nose la verdad, el que viene por defecto con compiz creo
<Soupermanito> virtualbox usa sus propios drivers y emula hard, no se si te sirva
<sseiya> _alazar: ok parece q si fuciono ..
<Soupermanito> kyse_, podes enviar una screenshot?
<Soupermanito> !screenshot
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema subí la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pegá el link en el canal.
<_alazar> sseiya: reinicia a ver si te la detecta, si no, vuelve aquí.
<kyse_> voy
<sseiya> okis gracias
<Gus81> Soupermanito, que me recomendas, me quedo con la 10.04 o intento de nuevo con la 11.04?
<kyse_> Soupermanito, http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/7526/pantallazovj.png
<Soupermanito> a tu gusto, a mi me gusta 10.04, pero claro yo nunca usaria unity ni que me pagen asi que no cuento demasiado
<Soupermanito> kyse_, no puedo ver imageshaks :/
<kyse_> :O
<kyse_> como te lo mando?
<seiya> alazar : pue ya reinicie pero aun me sigue in detectar la tarjeta:S
<Soupermanito> !screenshot | kyse_
<kubot> kyse_: Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema subí la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pegá el link en el canal.
<kyse_> oooooooooookis, voy!
<Tarrasquero> seiya: Haz algo
<Tarrasquero> [Introduce el comando y pagalo en pastebin] lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/Wireless/{print $1}'`
<kyse_> Soupermanito, http://imagebin.org/153740
<_alazar> seiya: pon esto en consola: sudo modprobe b43
<Gus81> Soupermanito, usas la 10.04?
<seiya> ok
<Gus81> me gustaria probar el gnome 3, pero no esta soportado en Ubuntu... :S
<Soupermanito> si, xubuntu 10.04 Gus81
<_alazar> Gus81: puedes usar la beta de fedora o esperarte a la 11.10
<preiero> mimecar pudistes oir el link que te envie con el problema que plantie hace rato sobre la repeticion de algunas fraces al grabarlo? http://flipzu.com/luispriero/15955
<Soupermanito> kyse_, y tu problema es que una parte de la pantalla no funciona?
<seiya> ya pero no aparecio naa
<_alazar> seiya: ahora sin reiniciar, quita el cable y espera un poco a ver si te detecta la wifi.
<Gus81> _alazar, el Ubuntu 11.10 va a venir con gnome 3?
<seiya> ok sale
<kyse_> sip, eso, y que el escritorio no me deja hacer ni clicks tampoco y no me muestra las carpetas/archivos del mismo
<_alazar> Gus81: sí
<Soupermanito> Gus81, ubuntu ya no va a venir mas gnome
<Gus81> _alazar, que groso... y que va a pasar con Unity?
<_alazar> Gus81: usarán gnome3 con unity como shell, pero será fácil instalar gnome shell.
<Gus81> ahh
<Tarrasquero> seiya: sigues =
<Gus81> bueno el fin de semana  voy a probar de instalar de nuevo la 11.04 a ver si no me da conflicto con la placa nVidia...
<seiya> alazar :  pues si aparece el simbolo pero me sale que no la puedo cofigurar . y es que esta computadora tiene doscomo botones en el frente y el wireless se activaba presionando el boton  y se prendia .. ahora lo presion y no pasa naa
<Tarrasquero> seiya: ?
<Tarrasquero> leiste lo que puse?
<mimecar> Gus81: ubuntu 11.10 no vendrá con gnome 3
<_alazar> ¿Y si le das al icono del wifi qué pone, que no se ha detectado o que está desactivado o qué?
<_alazar> mimecar: sí vendrá, dicho por shutelworth.
<mimecar> no, vienen las librerías de gnome 3
<seiya> pues dice que la red inalambrica esta desacivada
<_alazar> mimecar: eso es gnome 3.
<_alazar> mimecar: estás confundiendo gnome3 con gnome shell.
<Tarrasquero> estoy sin tinta :)
<Tarrasquero> no se lee lo que pongo
<mimecar> ahora te pongo el enlace
<Gus81> Uff que diferencia hay entre gnome 3 y gnome shell?
<_alazar> mimecar: a ver, el entorno es gnome 3
<mimecar> gnome 3 no es solo gnome shell
<_alazar> Gus81: gnome shell es sólo digamos el escritorio, no sé explicarlo.
<_alazar> Gus81: es lo que unity ahora en gnome 2
<mimecar> _alazar: vienen las librerías de gnome 3
<mimecar> eso no quiere decir que vengan todas las aplicaciones de gnome 3
<_alazar> mimecar: vienen las aplicaciones de gnome 3 salvo las que ubuntu cambia.
<kyse_> Soupermanito, ahora se me quedo colgado el pc, reinicie, y ahora ya puedo ver el escritorio y me funciona la parte de la pantalla o.O
<mimecar> _alazar: si gnome 3 tiene unas aplicaciones y ubuntu las quita
<mimecar> tienes las librerías de gnome 3 con algunas aplicaciones de gnome 3
<mimecar> pero no el entorno de gnome 3
<_alazar> mimecar: ubuntu es y será gnome.
<kyse_> Soupermanito, ayer, hoy y dias atras no me iba o.O
<Soupermanito> jajaja XD quien sabe
<mimecar> _alazar: de momento puede
<_alazar> al igual que kubuntu es y será kde, xubuntu xc...como sea y lubuntu igual.
<_alazar> Ubuntu viene con gnome 3 con una shell distinta, que es Unity.
<_alazar> No hay más vuelta de tuerca.
<mimecar> si modifican los paquetes que vienen de normal con gnome y ponen los suyos propios
<mimecar> no es lo mismo
<_alazar> No es un gnome puro, pero es gnome.
<_alazar> Las aplicaciones que descargas usan gtk, pensando que están sobre gnome.
<mimecar> son las librerías de gnome
<_alazar> No sobre kde, etc.
<mimecar> gtk funciona en cualquier entorno
<mimecar> unity 2D es QT
<mimecar> y se "ejecuta" en gnome
<_alazar> Exacto, acabas de darme la razón.
<_alazar> Usa QT y se ejecuta en un entorno gnome.
<_alazar> Unity será igual, usará compiz y se ejecutará sobre gnome 3.
<_alazar> ¿Qué problema de significado ves ahí?
<mimecar> ninguno
<mimecar> se ejecuta en las librerías de gnome 3
<_alazar> Uf, vale, lo que tú digas.
<mimecar> gnome 3 está formado por las aplicaciones que vienen de serie en gnome y gnome shell
<_alazar> También trae librerías Qt y no por eso decimos que usa KDE.
<mimecar> si quitas gnome shell y algunas de las aplicaciones
<mimecar> ya no es un gnome
<mimecar> ahí me das la razón :P
<_alazar> Ok, entonces no usa ningún entorno de escritorio según tú.
<mimecar> usa las librerías QT
<_alazar> La mayoría de aplicaciones usará GTK, las aplicaciones que use Ubuntu usará GTK, sobre librerías de gnome. ¿Y no es gnome el entorno? Si tú lo dices...
<mimecar> _alazar: no es el escritorio gnome del proyecto gnome
<mimecar> es uno con modificaciones
<_alazar> Exacto, es uno con modificaciones.
<_alazar> Un GNOME con modificaciones.
<_alazar> Repite: un GNOME.
<_alazar> Ya está.
<Soupermanito> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> como quieras
<_alazar> Es que para ti, si no viene tal y como lo ha hecho gnome deja de ser gnome.
<_alazar> ¿Un seat panda deja de ser un seat panda en el momento en que le pongo un alerón?
<Soupermanito> che. si quieren pelear vayan a offtopic
<_alazar> !lengua Soupermanito
<kubot> Soupermanito: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<Soupermanito> ustedes son los que se estan peleando
<_alazar> No estamos peleando, estamos discutiendo acerca de la acepción que tenemos de lo que es o no es gnome, es distinto a pelear.
<Soupermanito> y eso, es offtopic
<mimecar> _alazar: pero la discusión no entra en la temática del canal
<mimecar> este es solo para soporte
<_alazar> Eso no lo niego, pero no estamos peleando, que es lo que he refutado.
<juanito1> hi
<juanito1> una pregunta
<juanito1> puse el ubuntu 11.04 en mi usb
<juanito1> pero como lo boteo desde  mi notebook _
<_alazar> Desde la BIOS, igual que un CD pero eligiendo el usb.
<juanito1> alazar si pero no me sale la opcion para escojer
<juanito1> botear desde usb
<juanito1> solo network, hard disk y disc
<_alazar> Entonces tu notebook no tiene dicha característica.
<_alazar> Y no puedes hacerlo hasta que Grub2 sea completado y tenga esas funciones.
<mimecar> juanito1: cuantos años tiene ese ordenador?
<preiero> juanito tienes que entrar al bios y configurar el arranque desde la usb
<juanito1> pense que todas tenian
<juanito1> tiene casi un año
<_alazar> Entonces debería tenerlo...
<mimecar> con un año lo tiene que tener
<_alazar> Métete en la bios a ver si hay alguna opción oculta respecto a ese tema.
<juanito1> si pero no esta solo me 4 opciones
<_alazar> Me refiero en las opciones generales de la bios, no sólo del boot.
<mimecar> juanito1: como has creado el usb?
<juanito1> ok
<_alazar> Quizás hay una que es "USB boot capable" y está a no.
<juanito1> con un programa desde windows
<mimecar> que programa
<preiero> juanito entra en hard drive... pero ten el usb instalado en el puerto cuando entres al bios
<_alazar> ¿Ubuntu usb creator?
<mimecar> _alazar: o que no salga si no detecta un usb válido
<juanito1> unetbootin
<mimecar> algunos ordenadores meten el usb como disco duro
<mimecar> juanito1: dentro de disco duro no tienes más opciones?
<juanito1> mimecar, a que te refieres
<mimecar> en lugar de aparecer "usb" como opción
<mimecar> aparece dentro de harddisk
<juanito1> en la bios ?
<mimecar> muchas placas permiten seleccionar que quieres iniciar al pulsar F10 o F12 al inicio
<juanito1> entor a l abios con f
<preiero> juanito entra en disco duro.. tal vez la vio identifica tu pendrive como un disco duro... luego lo pasas a que arranque priemero que el disco duro
<juanito1> ?
<preiero> juanito tal vez en vez de que visualices la palabra "usb" identifica tu pendrive como un disco duro.. asi que tal vez aparezca con unos numeros y letras como identificarlo.. claro debes conocer cual es tu disco duro y diferenciarlo para que pongas el pendrive como el que debe arrancar de primero
<preiero> me refiero todo esto estando en la bios... cuando me referia a entrar en dicoduro es estando en la bios
<preiero> que notebook tienes?
<juanito1> ok
<juanito1> SONY
<preiero> prueba entrar al bios dando a "delete/ Supr" otros entran con f2 otros con "esc"... cuando arranca te dice cual tecla usar para entrar al bios.. hay veces que es muy rapido pero debes de estar pendiente para que puedas teclear la tecla correcta antes de que arranque el sistema operativo
<juanito1> plop
<juanito1> pero lo boteo desde el hard disk ?
<preiero> cuando hayas configurado el pendrive que arranque priemro que tu disco duro y luego de instalado el ubuntu acuerdate de volver al bios y configurar otra vez el arranque desde el disco duro
<juanito1> o desde el disc ?
<juanito1> ok
<xblaster> como simular otra pc para probar mis herramientas de red
<xblaster> no tengo dos pcs?
<_alazar> ¿Virtualbox?
<xblaster> podre ponerle otro ip para poder probar como si fuera otra pc
<_alazar> De hecho creo que es así por defecto.
<xblaster> es como si tuviera dos pc conectadas por un switch?
<xblaster> se pude simular eso?
<_alazar> No, es como si tuvieses dos pc en la otra punta del mundo
<_alazar> Para hacer lo del switch es en lan, y hay que modificarlo un poco.
<xblaster> okey
<sseiya> alazar : solo quize decirte Gracias... Ya tengo el wireless activado
<_alazar> ¿Y cómo lo arreglaste?
<sseiya> no lo c solo pre sione el boton por 15 segundos .. y prendio :S
<_alazar> ._. eso significa que siempre te ha funcionado pero no has esperado lo suficiente.
<_alazar> xD
<sseiya> pero ahora la reincie .. y no agarro el wireless .. quiero algo como para q se active auomatico
<sseiya> automatico
<_alazar> Ah... ¿Ahora estás por cable?
<tuxGentoo> ayuda porfa http://pastebin.com/zGc8NikB
<sseiya> no ya por wireless .. pero osea cuando entre  y no daba por mas q lo presione.. entre a terminal y puse el ulimo comando
<tatalos> mete en el /etc/rc.local sudo rfkill unblock all
<sseiya> me pidio la clave .. y no c q salio y recien prendio el boton
<_alazar> sseiya: ¿te refieres a modprobe b43?
<sseiya> ajam a ese .. lo tengo q escribir  antes de poderla prende
<sseiya> r
<sseiya> de lo contrario no prende el boton
<_alazar> Añade el comando al init.d
<_alazar> Hay tutoriales en google.
<sseiya> ok entons como que lo buscaria .. como script para mantener el wireles :S ??
<_alazar> Ponte en consola y escribe esto:
<_alazar> $ sudo echo modprobe b43 > /etc/init.d/wifi
<sseiya> ok
<_alazar> $ sudo % update-rc.d wifi defaults
<_alazar> $ chmod +x wifi
<_alazar> Y ya debería de irte sin necesidad de utilizar el comando
<_alazar> el anterior comando también con sudo, que se me ha olvidado.
<preiero> sigo con mi problema de audio
<_alazar> Mejor lo repito que está entero mal:
<sseiya> haha me sale permiso denegado
<sseiya> :S
<_alazar> $ sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/wifi
<_alazar> Así mejor
<_alazar> xD
<sseiya> solo el ultimo ?
<_alazar> ¿En qué te ha salido permiso denegado, en el último, no?
<sseiya> por que con el primero me sale permiso denegado
<sseiya> no en el primero
<_alazar> Te habrás olvidado el sudo
<sseiya> no .. si lo copie desde aqui
<_alazar> ¿No copiarías también el $... verdad?
<_alazar> El $ lo utilizo para que sepas que es comando.
<_alazar> Copia y pega tal cual:
<_alazar> sudo echo modprobe b43 > /etc/init.d/wifi && sudo % update-rc.d wifi defaults && sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/wifi
<sseiya> honeybunny@honeybunny-pc:~$ sudo echo modprobe b43 > /etc/init.d/wifi
<sseiya> bash: /etc/init.d/wifi: Permiso denegado
<_alazar> Ponte en root
<_alazar> sudo su y metes contraseña
<_alazar> luego usa: $ gedit /etc/init.d/wifi
<_alazar> metes "modprobe b43" sin las comillas
<_alazar> Y guardas
<_alazar> Y sigues el resto de pasos sin usar sudo.
<sseiya> ok
<Stoneangel> buenas noches, de casualidad alguien sabe como minimizar el thunderbird a la bandeja de sistema en ubuntu 11.04?
<_alazar> No estoy seguro, pero creo que es con una extension.
<mimecar> Stoneangel: instala minimize to tray en thunderbird
<Stoneangel> hola mimecar, es una extensión para thunderbird o un paquete?
<mimecar> extensión
<Stoneangel> ok, pruebo
<mimecar> abres thunderbird y la añades en complementos
<mimecar> es ese nombre o similar
<_alazar> mimecar: ¿Por qué "sudo echo algo > /etc/init.d/wifi" da permiso denegado?
<mimecar> no será que sudo solo se aplica al "echo"?
<mimecar> y al redireccionar no tiene permisos?
<mimecar> root no siempre tiene todos los permisos
<_alazar> Sí, es eso, hay que usar sh.
<_alazar> sudo sh -c "echo algo > /etc/init.d/wifi"
<mimecar> si lo haces en dos pasos lo sabrás seguro
<sseiya> root@honeybunny-pc:/home/honeybunny#  update-rc.d wifi defaults
<sseiya> update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/wifi missing LSB information
<sseiya> update-rc.d: see <http://wiki.debian.org/LSBInitScripts>
<sseiya>  Adding system startup for /etc/init.d/wifi ...
<sseiya>    /etc/rc0.d/K20wifi -> ../init.d/wifi
<sseiya>    /etc/rc1.d/K20wifi -> ../init.d/wifi
<sseiya>    /etc/rc6.d/K20wifi -> ../init.d/wifi
<sseiya>    /etc/rc2.d/S20wifi -> ../init.d/wifi
<sseiya>    /etc/rc3.d/S20wifi -> ../init.d/wifi
<_alazar> ._. Aiba la leche.
<mimecar> sseiya: usa pastebin
<mimecar> !paste sseiya
<_alazar> Ahora haz que sea ejecutable cono sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/wifi
<kubot> sseiya: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<sseiya> _alazar:  y con eso ya ?
<_alazar> Sep, reinicia si quieres ver si funciona.
<sseiya> okis sale
<_alazar> ¿Hiciste lo del chmod, no?
<sseiya> si lo ultimo te refieres o ?
<_alazar> Sí
<Stoneangel> gracias mimecar funcionó con esa extensión, se llama minimize to tray revived
<sseiya> okis :) si lo hize
<sseiya> ya vengo
<sseiya> Alazar : eres GRAnde .. gracias :) listo ..arreglado mi problema . ya no necesito presionar naa:)
<sseiya> :)
<sseiya> cambio y fuera :)
<mimecar> eso de resolver un problema y dejar el canal me sigue pareciendo un poco raro
<Stoneangel> jaja
<Stoneangel> totalmente de acuerdo, es casi como no dar las gracias
<mimecar> las ha dado de forma indirecta
<mimecar> si que ha dado las fracias a _alazar
<mimecar> las gracias
<Stoneangel> pero igual, ni siquiera se quedan un momento, se supone que en estos canales estamos para ayudarnos unos a otros, no solo para venir a chupar conocimiento :P
<mimecar> Stoneangel: hay muchos tipos de usuario
<mimecar> aquí entra gente de todo el mundo y con cualquier nivel de estudios
<Stoneangel> eso lo se, pero siemrpe he pensado que no necesitamos ser linux torvalds para ayudar a otro
<erikrocha> Buenas, comunidad ... volviendo por aquí despues de mucho tiempo :D
<fosco_> buenas
<antonio_35> hola, quiero volver a poner el güindons, alguien me ayuda? :)
<antonio_35> naide?
<fosco_> naide
<antonio_35> jejeje
<jesus_> el windows?
<jesus_> sacrilegio!!! XD
<antonio_35> güindons
<antonio_35> tiene mejores colores
<mimecar> antonio_35: el problema es recuperar la entrada de windows en grub
<mimecar> o instalar windows?
<jesus_> has probado a cambiar el tema de ubuntu?
<antonio_35> no, mimecar, estav
<antonio_35> estaba de broma, estoy muy a gusto con linux
<jesus_> ajajaj
<antonio_35> jjej
#ubuntu-es 2011-05-18
<afkael> Hola!!
<afkael> alguien me ayuda a instalar flash en FF4??
<kruckss> buenas una ayuda donce encuentro los repositorios de ubuntu 10.04.  tengo el server y le quiero agregar los otros repositorios pero no los encuentro donde podria encontrarlos
<dabor> kruckss, main universe y multiverse
<dabor> kruckss, origenes del software
<guampa> kruckss: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch
<kruckss> guampa: gracias buena thankss dabor :D
<guampa> ;)
<xkap3> hola disclpen acabo de instalar lamp
<xkap3> pero ahora no se como ver desde el navegador
<xkap3> si esta trabajando pork ingreso 127.0.0.1/index.php
<xkap3> y pone it works pero al ingresar /index.php
<xkap3> me pone error
<luckatoni> xkap3, si te pone "it works" es que funciona
<xkap3> luckatoni: aja pero me kiero conectar a php desde el navegador no se como o me falta instlar algo?
<luckatoni> a que te refieres con php?
<xkap3> conectarme a mysql creo algo asi a php
<luckatoni> phpmyadmin?
<xkap3> aja
<luckatoni> a eso te refieres?
<xkap3> si pero no puedo conectar
<xkap3> luckatoni: tu sabes como puedo hacerlo?
<luckatoni> si no recuerdo  mal, lamp, no incluye phpmyadmin(que es una herramienta web para administrar la mysql)
<luckatoni> deberias instalar phpmyadmin a mayores
<xkap3> luckatoni: ooooooooo y como instalo
<luckatoni> xkap3, con apt-get install phpmyadmin
<Guest51503> hi gente
<luckatoni> asi ya deberia ir
<xkap3> luckatoni: ok gracias voi a instalar
<luckatoni> ok
<Guest51503> hola gente unity se puede instalar en 10.10?
<jmanuel_cool> hola cuerda e' fritos
<kasparov> hola, se me trabo la maquina y al reiniciar ya no aparecio el icono para elegir a q red conectarse asi q me quede sin internet y no se como repararlo
<kasparov> hola alguien q me ayude por favor
<george2002_> jmanuel_cool: hi may freind
<jmanuel_cool> epale george2002_ ¿sigue vivo aun?
<xblaster> alguien me puede ayudar a configurar tor
<george2002_> xblaster: plantea tu problema
<kasparov> hola, se me trabo la maquina y al reiniciar ya no aparecio el icono para elegir a q red conectarse asi q me quede sin internet y no se como repararlo
<kasparov> mierda
<dylan66> añade al panel el area de notificacion
<preiero> estoy por colgar la toalla con ubuntu
<luckatoni> preiero, te veo desesperado
<preiero> alguien sabe como puedo darle buen uso a este repositorio? "ndiswrapper" lo he instalado para que funcione el wi-fi... pero lo unico que he logrado es que lo detecte pero no se conecta a internet
<tabunet_iptt> Hola buenas noches a tod@s
<absalon_valdes> hola gente
<tabunet_iptt> preiero, que tte pasa con el ubuntu?
<absalon_valdes> tengo un problema porfa si alguien me puede ayudar
<absalon_valdes> como puedo asignar una particion como swap?
<absalon_valdes> se supone que una ya esta como swap
<absalon_valdes> pero el sistema no la utiliza para nada
<absalon_valdes> y eso empezo recien
<absalon_valdes> :/
<preiero> como puedo darle buen uso a este repositorio? "ndiswrapper" lo he instalado para que funcione el wi-fi... pero lo unico que he logrado es que lo detecte pero no se conecta a internet y por otro lado ando con un problema en la tarjeta de sonido.. la salida esta muy bien ... cuando grabo algo se repite como un loops o un eco en la que luego de grabar y reproducir algunas fraces se repiten y es muy molesto como muestra esto http://flipzu.com/luispriero/15
<preiero> 955
<forces> absalon_valdes, cuanta ram tenes?
<absalon_valdes> 2gb
<luckatoni> !fstab
<kubot> El archivo /etc/fstab indica al sistema como deben usarse las particiones del disco.
<guampa> !swap
<kubot> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<forces> absalon_valdes, entonces es muy probable que ya este montada pero el sistema no la usa porque no lo necesita
<absalon_valdes> es que utilizo boinc, y hasta ayer utilizaba gran parte del swap, que lo tengo en 1gb
<absalon_valdes> pero hoy algo paso que no la usa
<absalon_valdes> :/
<absalon_valdes> y me ralentiza el equipo al usar la RAM
<guampa> puedo humildemente recomendar el demonio "swapspace" instalable desde synaptic
<preiero> puse mal el link http://flipzu.com/luispriero/15955
<guampa> manejador "a pedido" de swap
<guampa> me da buenos resultados
<absalon_valdes> vale, intentare con ese a ver si se soluciona
<absalon_valdes> gracias
<xkap3> hola tengo algunas dudas pero esto no es nada tecnico kisiera saber cual es el primer so de linux?
<guampa> xkap3: para preguntas que no sean soporte podes unirte a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<xkap3> guampa: ok gracias no lo sabia
<guampa> x nada :)
<linuxx41> hola a todos
<linuxx41> ke tal komo estan
<linuxx41> alguien me recomienda un comvertidor de videos ke me de opcion de escojer la resolucion de video
<linuxx41> bitrate de el video y audio
<linuxx41> alguien???
<guampa> arista o handbrake
<linuxx41> arista no tiene esas opciones
<linuxx41> handbrake solo soporta un extencion mp4
<linuxx41> algun otro ???
<guampa> mm, entonces en linea de comandos podes usar mencoder o ffmpeg
<linuxx41> ya buske y no encuentro nada
<george2002_> tengo una SAA7130 Video Broadcast y tvtime pero no puedo ni subir ni bajar el volumen desde el programa, solo me muetra 0
<linuxx41> alguien de aki sabe de otros
<linuxx41> no se de comandos mucho menos con ffmpeg
<linuxx41> es dificil para mi
<linuxx41> :)
<guampa> no conozco mas que esos :/
<linuxx41> ke mal pex...
<guampa> ah avidemux, pero no se si te servira para eso
<tabunet_iptt> linuxx41, sobre el convertidor de video a parte de avidemux
<tabunet_iptt> a mi me gusta Damnvid
<tabunet_iptt> para convertir a m4
<tabunet_iptt> y poder subir videos a youtube
<kruckss> tambien anda el movile media converter pero no hay para 64 bits :(
<RYDeN> che gente
<RYDeN> saben que va a suceder con skype ahora que lo compro microsoft?
<RYDeN> me parece que cagamos =S
<kruckss>  talves RYDeN perque se va hacer :S
<RYDeN> nada con estos giles
<RYDeN> de seguro le cambien el protocolo anda a saber
<RYDeN> no se va a poder usar más
<linuxx41> tabunet gracias por la recomendacion
<linuxx41> lo ke pasa ke estoy en ubuntu 1104
<linuxx41> y no tiene repositorio
<linuxx41> como le hagooo
<linuxx41> con skype ..creo ke estamos perdidos
<linuxx41>  gtalk es la unica alternativa ,,,oh google voice @!!!!
<colo> supuestamente seguiran invirtiendo para clientes de otras plataformas
<RYDeN> anda a saber
<VADER> adios
<cpantoja> hola
<cpantoja> hay alguien en este canal?
<cpantoja> hola??
<guampa> hola cpantoja
<cpantoja> hola
<cpantoja> sabes ando en busca de informacion sobre software libre en la administracion publica de España
<dco11> estoy probando el canal para el juicio de taringa
<guampa> taringa enfrenta un juicio?
<george2002_> O_O
<dco11> por supuesto
<george2002_> dco11: xomo azi
<dco11> dicen que es por derechos de autor
<guampa> wow
<guampa> eso ... son noticias, kinda
<cpantoja> nono
<guampa> me imagino XD
<cpantoja> mira
<dco11> bueno puedes ingresar a la pagina de taringa y en los top post indica cómo va el juicio
<guampa> cpantoja: es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_libre_en_la_Administración_Pública
<cpantoja> si
<cpantoja> ya lo he visto
<cpantoja> pero un compañero me ha mencionado que en España habian optado por software propietario
<guampa> sale mucho en google con +"software libre" administracion publica españa
<cpantoja> la verdad es q no estoy seguro
<cpantoja> por eso recurro a uds
<guampa> no se mas del tema
<cpantoja> vale guampa muchas gracias
<dco11> esta semana va a ponerse interesante porque anonymous va a hacer algunos movimientos que de seguro repercutiran en el jucio
<dco11> adios
<joseefrainpb> hola a todos
<joseefrainpb>  disculpen una consulta alguno ha utilizado el paquete laptop-mode-tools?
<carlos> hola xD
<Guest15961> soy nuevo en ubuntu :P
<Guest51503> gente para que gnome3 corra al pelo hay que tener instalado 3d?
<BoF> no
<Guest51503> ok
<tabunet_iptt> Hola
<dandoc> hola tabunet-iptt
<dandoc> como te va con tu ubuntu
<tabunet_iptt> Bien gracias, simplemente estaba probando una cosa pero mejor te cuento en offtopic
<dandoc> que es eso de offtopic?
<tabunet_iptt> el canal de IRC #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<dandoc> nunca lo he usado, de que se trata?
<tabunet_iptt> Este canal es para soporte
<tabunet_iptt> Y el otro es para hablar de todo
<dandoc> soporte de ubuntu?
<dandoc> o es soporte de openoffice?
<tabunet_iptt> dandoc /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<tabunet_iptt> Este canal solo preguntas de ubuntu/Linux
<tabunet_iptt> Es lo que me dijeron
<dandoc> ha, con que razón  algunas veces cuando pregunto aquì no me responden
<Hertak> instale en mi ubuntu kubuntu-desktop para probarlo y ahora no puedo desinstalarlo
<tabunet_iptt> sudo apt-get remove --purgue kubuntu-desktop debería funcionar
<Hertak> Ya prove asi y no pude me tira errores ahora quise hacerlo para pasar el error y me dice  E: No se conoce la opción de línea de órdenes «p» [de -purgue]
<tabunet_iptt> De todas maneras decir que en la 10.10 kubuntu-desktop me dio problemas
<Hertak> ahi corregi el codigo ahora me dice Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<Hertak> Creando árbol de dependencias
<Hertak> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<Hertak> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete purgue
<tabunet_iptt> La opción --purgue es para borrar la configuración de la aplicación
<tabunet_iptt> A mi kubuntu-desktop me bloqueó la Compilar y tuve que reinstalar
<Hertak> ya intente de varias maneras y no me da en internet hay una lista muy grande de lo que hay para desinstalar la puse y me dice Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<Hertak> Creando árbol de dependencias
<Hertak> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<Hertak> No se pudieron instalar algunos paquetes. Esto puede significar que
<Hertak> usted pidió una situación imposible o, si está usando la distribución
<Hertak> inestable, que algunos paquetes necesarios no han sido creados o han
<erAbuelo> sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop <- no funciona ?
<tabunet_iptt> Menos mal que tenia copia de seguridad con deja dup backup tools
<tabunet_iptt> supuestamente es: sudo apt-get remove --purgue kubuntu-desktop
<Hertak> Yo la verdad que mucho no entiendo y estoy buscando lo mejor para mi, prueba y error
<tabunet_iptt> También puedes porbar a quitarlo desde synaptic
<erAbuelo> Hertak: sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop
<erAbuelo> da error ?
<Hertak> Por synaptic me dice que primero hay que arreglar los paquetes y cuando lo intento me tira error y si lo hago si filtro no pasa nada
<erAbuelo> Hertak: primero sudo apt-get -f install
<tabunet_iptt> Exacto
<erAbuelo> y si da error ponlo en pastebin y pasa el link
<tabunet_iptt> Y luego sudo apt-get remove --purgue kubuntu-desktop
<tabunet_iptt> Eso debería funcionar
<Hertak> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 1 para eliminar y 42 no actualizados. eso dice esta bien?
<tabunet_iptt> Sip
<tabunet_iptt> Si quieres actualizar
<Hertak> eso ya me lo hizo, pero no me desinstala nada me deja los programas el inicio y todo.
<erAbuelo> acabo el apt-get -f install ?
<tabunet_iptt> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<tabunet_iptt> Para probar cosas mejor una máquina virtual
<tabunet_iptt> Ya te digo que a mi kubuntu-desktop me dio muchos problemas y me colgó la compu
<Hertak> Ya lo habia probado en una maquina virtual pero estas cosas se me ocurren en vivo y en directo
<tabunet_iptt> jeje
<Hertak> ya probe el gnome 3 y no me gusto me quedo con el clasico
<tabunet_iptt> Yo es la ayuda que te puedo dar, también soy novatillo
<Hertak> ya probe lo de actualizar lo hago de nuevo total
<tabunet_iptt> Ok
<Hertak> a mi me salva un poco que soy técnico, hace años que uso ubuntu para algunos trabajilos, ya habia instalado ubuntu 9.04 pero me trajo problemas con mi señora por lo del arranque y que se mareaba, ahora lo instale en un disco duro aparte asi que solo yo puedo hacerlo arrancar
<tabunet_iptt> Ok yo se algo de Linux por la escuela y lo que voy aprendiendo por la web ;)
<Hertak> es cuestión de probar, yo desde que uso linux cuando me dan una maquina para arreglar pienso"Y si es windows que se puede esperar" la verdad que jamas tube un problema con ubuntu que no fuera mi culpa
<Hertak> me voy a acostar mañana seguire probando
<tabunet_iptt> Ok descansa, saludos
<fosco_> buenas
<Tiffon> nas
<hashashin> nas
<tabunet_iptt> Una pregunta
<tabunet_iptt> Me da problemas el grabador de escritorio kazam
<tabunet_iptt> Tengo la ppa de maverick.
<tabunet_iptt> Sabéis si ya ha salido la de natty?
<tabunet_iptt> Es que antes en la 10.10 funcionaba perfecto y ahora sólo me funciona el sonido
<tabunet_iptt> Pero el vídeo del escritorio se congela
<tabunet_iptt> Alguna solución?
<geckoclown> buenas
<tabunet_iptt> Hola!
<jesus_> hola
<jesus_> alguien de aqui usa epsxe y le va el sonido?
<jesus_> a mi esqe no me funciona
<baltuna> beunas a todos. Tengo un problemilla en mi Ubuntu 11.04 (64bits) que no se como buscar en google y por eso pregunto aquí. La cosa es que en firefox (solo en firefox) me carga aveces los colores mal, viendose solo tonos rosa-verde.. a alguien le pasa?
<tabunet_iptt> Qué gráfica tienes?
<baltuna> una ati, miro más concretamente cual?
<tabunet_iptt> para saber el modelo puedes usar el comando lspci
<tabunet_iptt> Has cargado los módulos más recientes?
<baltuna> ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series]
<baltuna> no se exactamente a que te refieres, puede que no. COmo hago eso?
<tabunet_iptt> En configuración del sistema, vas a hardware>controladores
<tabunet_iptt> adicionales
<tabunet_iptt> Cargas los recomendados
<baltuna> sí ahí lo tengo activado (en verde)
<baltuna> creo que he mirado en el sitio correcto, lo tengo en otro idioma pero bueno segun entiendo es eso
<tabunet_iptt> Un sec
<tabunet_iptt> Prueba
<tabunet_iptt> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<tabunet_iptt> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install fglrx
<tabunet_iptt> sudo reboot
<tabunet_iptt> Espero que te sirva
<tabunet_iptt> ;)
<tabunet_iptt> Perdona por lo despacio que iba escribiendo
<baltuna> ok, ahora pruebo a ver (aunque tendré que mirarlo durante 1-2 dias, ya que no me falla siempre)
<tabunet_iptt> Estoy probando un cliente irc para móvil
<tabunet_iptt> ok
<tabunet_iptt> Cuéntame si después del reinicio funciona ok
<baltuna> no pasa nada tranquilo, si ahora pruebo que estoy terminando una cosa para reiniciar
<tabunet_iptt> Luego  en el menú de catalyst control center
<tabunet_iptt> desactivar  Tear Free y vsync
<tabunet_iptt> Dicen que también es recomendable
<baltuna> según miro lo tengo desactivado
<tabunet_iptt> el administrador de compiz
<tabunet_iptt> sudo apt-get install  compizconfig-settings-manager
<tabunet_iptt> Abrir administrador de opciones compiz
<gilbert> Buen dia.
<tabunet_iptt> Seleccionar filtro OpenGl
<tabunet_iptt> Y desactivar Sync to vblank
<tabunet_iptt> gilbert buenas
<gilbert> 11.04 . no puedo conectarme a recursos compartidos en la red
<gilbert> tabunet_iptt_ buenos dias
<tabunet_iptt> No tengo idea de ese tema.gilbert
<gilbert> Oh ya veo
<gilbert> Fue despues de u update
<tabunet_iptt> Dale un poco al google y nos cuentas
<gilbert> antes estaba bien
<gilbert> OK voy a buscar aunque no e conseguido nada hasta ahora
<tabunet_iptt> Yo es que sólo tengo un ordenador
<tabunet_iptt> Y no me hizo falta nunca esa opción
<gilbert> Estas con Ubuntu 11.04
<tabunet_iptt> Si
<gilbert> que escritorio usas
<tabunet_iptt> Unity
<gilbert> Ok
<gilbert> Yo trate Gnome 3 porque me gusta mucho pero no me fue bien
<tabunet_iptt> Mola, sólo es acostumbrarse
<tabunet_iptt> Me gustaron las Lens para gwibber
<gilbert> Ok gracias bro como quiera voy a Googlear un poco a ver si resuelvo esto
<gilbert> Gracias por atenderme
<tabunet_iptt> Las puedes encontrar en webupd8
<gilbert> ok
<tabunet_iptt> Nada
<gilbert> Es que tengo que resolver esto tengo varias maquinas y un NAS y ahorita mismo no se conecta a pesar que le hago ping y si los ve.
<gilbert> Raro no
<hashashin> gilbert, que error te da al intentar conectar?
<gilbert> Unable to mount location
<gilbert> Pero antes lo hacia de maravilla
<gilbert> Mejor que en versiones anteriores
<hashashin> y a mano desde consola tampoco va o no es más claro el error? gilbert
<gilbert> No e probado desde consola porque le hago ping ysi los ve
<hashashin> en los logs puede que encuentres algo más claro también, o dmesg | tail
<gilbert> vamos a ver no soy muy bueno en consola
<gilbert> Yo reinstale samba pero nada mismo error
<hashashin> gilbert,  prueba a ver: "sudo mkdir /media/test"  y "sudo mount -t cifs //ipdelservidor/carpetacompartida /media/test" sin ""
<baltuna> tabunet_iptt, acabo de reiniciar y sigue igual. A cambiado el redondeo de alguna ventana emergente pero sino sigue igual
<tabunet_iptt> pues no se me ocurre otra cosa después de actualizar losdrivers
<baltuna> ok, y ahora las vntanas (por ejemplo el temrinal pero parece que todas) les a desaparecido la barra de cerrar, minimizar... Te suena que puede ser?
<tabunet_iptt> No desaparece si usas unity se integra con global menú
<baltuna> estoy con gnomey lo tenia normal. La cosa a cambiado a raiz de instalar el fglrx
<tabunet_iptt> Echa un vistazo a las opciones del administrador de compiz
<tabunet_iptt> Quizás te haya desactivado algo
<tabunet_iptt> Si quieres.m desinstalar fglrx
<tabunet_iptt> sudo apt-get remove --purgue fglrx
<baltuna> parece que ya lo he solucionado, tengo que ver si reiniciando vuelve a estar bien o mal pero las ventanas la tengo bien en este momento
<baltuna> haciendo, killall gtk-window-decorator y luego gtk-window-decorator
<tabunet_iptt> Ok
<baltuna> bueno pues muchas gracias, ahora me tengo qu ir
<baltuna> a ver si soluciono lo de los colores
<baltuna> un saludo!
<tabunet_iptt> Nada un saludo ;)
<fosco_> buenas
<Chardot> Hola, pregunta: desde ayer que se me está reiniciando Gdm en cualquier momento y no parece obedecer a nada que esté haciendo ni a ninguna aplicación en particular que esté usando. Hace 2 minutos se me reinició y estaba navegando con Chromium, antes con Firefox y ayer estaba editando un archivo de texto en Gedit..
<Tarrasquero> Chardot: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Chardot> qué puede ser? O, de qué forma puedo investigar? algún log en el cual encuentre información útil al respect de qué puede estar pasando? Hasta Maverick nunca me pasó, pero ahora estoy con Natty usando el escritorio clásico de Gnome2
<Chardot> Tarrasquero: ok..
<Tarrasquero> prueba, no te prometo nada
<Chardot> Tarrasquero: no me devuelve nada ese comando..
<Chardot> O sea, se ejecutó, y listo (¿?)
<Chardot> reinicio?
<Tarrasquero> Chardot: ese vuelve a colocar a gdm como predeterminado solo creo
<Tarrasquero> no hace falta
<Chardot> Tarrasquero: hm, ok..
<Chardot> hay algún log en especial en el cual pueda ver qué es lo que pasa cada vez que se reinicia?
<Chardot> no me estarán kakeando? :P
<fosco_> dmesg
<baltuna> algien sabe porque me extrae mal las carpetas que tienen caracteres 'raros'? Me lo descomprime con un signo de interrogación y un error entre parentesis(que no se como será en castellano porque lo tengo en otro idioma)
<Guest98011> Hola por error borré network manager gnome y no tengo conexión a red, como puedo hacer para recuperarlo? entré con windows y en la página de network no ví ningún .deb, soy novato
<Chardot> fosco_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/609515/
<dylan66> con un live cd genera un script de descara de ese paquete en synaptic
<fosco_> Guest98011, el paquete es network-manager, puedes encontrarlo aqui http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/network-manager
<fosco_> Chardot, antes de mirarlo debo saber qué estoy buscando
<Chardot> fosco_: no leíste mi descripción del problema?
<fosco_> Chardot, suena a error del driver gráfico
<Chardot> como dijiste dmesg, creí que querías que lo ejecutara y lo pasteara :P
<Chardot> fosco_: hmm, ok
<fosco_> que se reinicia gdm no suele tener nada q ver con gdm
<Chardot> ok.
<fosco_> simplemente cuando el entorno gráfico muere por algun motivo gdm vuelve a levantarlo
<Chardot> entiendo
<Guest98011> cual tengo que bajar? no manejo bien la consola y no tengo cdroom
<fosco_> Guest98011, el que corresponda a tu distribucion
<Guest98011> mira la página http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/natty/network-manager hay muchos perdón por medio lelo, pero ya me mandé bastantes
<fosco_> Guest98011, los enlaces al paquete estab abajo de todo, uno para 32 y otro para 64bits
<fosco_> elige el q corresponda a la instalacion que hayas hecho
<Guest98011> y como lo instalo?
<fosco_> te lo guardas en un pendrive o cualquier disco
<fosco_> luego accedes a ese disco desde ubuntu y lo instalas con la orden sudo dpkg -i paquete
<baltuna> buenas antes se me ha bloqueado y no he podido leer la respuesta. Alguien sabe porque al descomprimir archivos me pone signos de interrrogación en los caracteres especiales?
<fosco_> baltuna, porque están escritos con un código de caracteres diferente al que usas en ubuntu
<baltuna> y hay alguna forma de corregirlo o que me reconozca todos? O a todos os pasa siempre lo mismo?
<Chardot> :O
<Chardot> ahí se me reinició de vuelta
<Chardot> O
<Chardot> :O
<fosco_> yo la manera que he encontrado de corregirlo es renombrandolos
<Guest98011> Muchas gracias una última, yo uso el teclado en español, con el arroba por altgr+2 y ahora no funciona alguién sabe por qué? tampoco los tíldes me andan
<baltuna> entonces si tengo 20 archivos en un rar tengo que ir cambiandolos uno a uno fosco_ ? Vaya faena
<luckatoni> Buenas a todos
 * SrUbuntu o/
<Chardot> fosco_: existe hacer un "downgrade" a Maverick de alguna forma? Nunca escuché que se pueda hacer, pero por las dudas.. :P
<Chardot> O, cómo podría solucionar el tema de los drivers gráficos si tengo Intel?
<baltuna> fosco_, me peudes decir que mensaje te sale entre () al descomprimir? algo de codificacion. Lo digo porque lo tengo en otro idioma y quiero saber el mensaje para buscar por ahí
<fosco_> la unica manera de hacer downgrade es reinstalar
<fosco_> Chardot, con el driver de intel tienes pocas opciones porque solo hay uno
<Chardot> hmm
<fosco_> lo que puedes hacer es intentar usar un escritorio sin 3D
<fosco_> si estás en natty instala unity2d y elige esa sesion al poner tu nombre de usuario
<Chardot> fosco_: no uso Unity
<fosco_> que usas el escritorio clasico?
<Chardot> sip.
<fosco_> entonces asegurate de que no estás usando efectos de escritorio
<guampa> baltuna: un programa para remombrar masivamente entre codigos de caracteres es "convmv"
<fosco_> ps ax | grep compiz
<fosco_> esto no debe devolver nada
<Chardot> fosco_: estoy usando los efectos mínimos..
<Chardot> no los "extra"
<fosco_> Chardot, los efectos "minimos" activan el soporte 3D y es posible que sea eso lo que está fallando
<fosco_> desactivalos completamente
<fosco_> una manera rápida de desactivarlos por comando: metacity --replace &
<fosco_> y fijate si sigue cayendose el entorno grafico
<Chardot> fosco_: sacaron la pestaña de efectos de escritorio del diálogo de Apariencia
<Chardot> en dónde está ahora?
<fosco_> no lo tengo muy claro, ya no uso gnome2
<fosco_> de momento desactivalo con metacity --replace &
<fosco_> ejecuta eso en el cuadro de diálogo Alt+F2
<Chardot> fosco_:
<Chardot> ejecuté eso y ya no tengo bordes de ventanas
<Chardot> no puedo controlar ninguna ventana
<Chardot> me aparecen las aplicaciones solas con su menú, pero sin borde de ventana..
<fosco_> seguramente lo ejecutaste en un terminal y crraste el terminal
<fosco_> cerraste*
<fosco_> pulsa alt+F2 y ejecutalo
<baltuna> ok gracias guampa, ahora lo pruebo
<Chardot> fosco_: me dijiste que mandara el comando :P esto acostumbrado a usar la consola para los comandos :P
<Chardot> ok, Alt+F2
<fosco_> no hay problema
<Chardot> no me funciona Alt+F2
<Chardot> D:
<fosco_> si lo haces por consola cierra la consola tecleando exit en lugar de cerrar por el botón de cerrar
<Gkahn_> buenos dias, tengo una consulta: como hago para que al iniciar mi S.O. me cargue vboxdrv, vboxnetadp y vboxnetflt? cada vez que inicio debo iniciarlos por la linea de comandos para poder ejecutar virtualbox
<fosco_> Gkahn_, tienes varias maneras de hacerlo
<fosco_> que comando exacto pones para cargar eso?
<Chardot> bueh, acá estoy de nuevo
<Gkahn_> for m in vbox{drv, netadp, netflt}; do modprobe $m; done;
<Chardot> cerré sesión e inicié nuevamente..
<fosco_> Gkahn_, pon esa linea tal cual al final del archivo /etc/rc.local
<fosco_> guarda, cierra, reinicia y comprueba que se han cargado correctamente
<Gkahn_> fosco_ pruebo y comento. Gracias por tu ayuda! ñ_ñ
<Chardot> fosco_: hay alguna forma para "respaldar" los paquetes que tengo en esta instalación, para que si hago una instalación nueva los pueda recuperar ahí?
<Chardot> No me refiero a generar una iso con mi sistema actual, ya que me gustaría volver a instalar Maverick, pero recuperar muchos paquetes que tengo en Natty..
<Chardot> es posible eso?
<fosco_> si
<fosco_> usando dpkg puedes generar una lista de los paquetes instalados
<fosco_> y luego instalar directamente esa lista
<Chardot> hm...
<Chardot> ok, voy a buscar en google sobre eso..
<fosco_> mirate esto http://enavas.blogspot.com/2010/02/clonar-un-sistema-usando-dpkg-get.html
<Chardot> no te quiero tapar a preguntas..
<Chardot> a ver
<Chardot> fosco_: el problema que veo es que puede haber muchos paquetes que tras el upgrade, ahora sean para Natty pero no para Maverick
<Chardot> pero me refiero a mi entorno de desarrollo de Rails.. y esas cosas..
<fosco_> este sistema está pensado para 2 sistemas iguales
<Chardot> :S
<fosco_> si nunca limpiaste la caché de paquetes instalados tienes todo lo q has instalado manualmente en /var/cache/apt
<fosco_> quizá eso te sirva, pero siguen siendo paquetes de natty
<Chardot> hmm
<Gkahn_> fosco_: no me sirvio agregarlo a /etc/rc.local, me sigue diciendo que debo cargar los modulos
<fosco_> Gkahn_, comprueba q rc.local contiene las lineas que agregaste con cat /etc/rc.local
<fosco_> si están y no ha funcionado quizá es q rc.local no pueda ejecutar el bucle for
<fosco_> cambialo por modprobe module1
<fosco_> modprobe modulo2
<fosco_> ...
<Gkahn_> ok. fosco_
<Gkahn_> otra duda fosco_: ese archivo /etc/rc.local debiò haber contenido algo mas en su interior antes de haber agregado estos modulos de vbox o debió estar en blanco?
<fosco_> seguramente contenia algo
<fosco_> al menos unos comentarios
<Gkahn_> enmi caso no contenia nada, ni comentarios.....
<fosco_> es posible, hace tiempo que no lo uso
<Gkahn_> ok. reinicio y comento
<Gkahn_> fosco_: no hay caso, no me carga los modulos... existirá otra forma de hacerlo?
<fosco_> estás seguro de que lo estás poniendo buen?
<fosco_> haz un cat /etc/resolv.conf
<fosco_> y pega lo q salga en pastebin.com
<fosco_> perdon, cat /etc/rc.local
<Gkahn_> ok.
<sseiya> MM.. perdi el sonido derrepente en milaptop .. tengo una acer aspire 3000
<sseiya> con ubuntu 10.4 .. alguna recomendacion
<sseiya> ????
<fosco_> has probado a reiniciar?
<sseiya> sip  y no  funciona
<fosco_> revisa el control de volumen
<sseiya> pero estaba escuchando  un video y de pronto se corto el volumen y ya o da
<sseiya> ya no da
<Gkahn_> fosco_: todo lo que tiene es modprobe vboxdrv, modprobe vboxnetadp, modprobe vboxnetflt cada instruccion por linea
<Gkahn_> no te puedo pegar el contenido en pastebin porque no me queda saldo para navegar por internet...
<sseiya> ???? alguna recomendacion en mi caso?
<pipo65> buenas
<fosco_> sseiya, revisa el control de volumen
<pipo65> fosco_:
<pipo65> sabes la direccion de descarga de adobe
<fosco_> adobe.com/downloads
<fosco_> supongo
<pipo65> fosco_: que version de ubuntu estas usando
<fosco_> natty
<pipo65> es q necesito los repositorios de la 1010
<pipo65> natty es la 1011
<pipo65> ??
<fosco_> 11.04
<fosco_> los repos son los mismos
<pipo65> 11.04 es lts
<pipo65> es q tengo un amigo con problemas
<fosco_> eso da igual, los repos son los mismos
<pipo65> si pero necesito una copia limpia
<pipo65> del sources.list
<pipo65> para reponer la q tiene el al parecer se le mesclaron otros repositorios
<fosco_> usa el gui origenes del software
<pipo65> si pero tengo debian
<fosco_> ahi puedes elegir el repo q quieras y activar/desactivar los repos externos q puedas haber añadido
<pipo65> como explicarle a alguie que use algo si no tengo un modelo
<fosco_> entonces necesitas los repos de debian
<fosco_> no los de ubuntu
<pipo65> yo tengo debian
<pipo65> mi amigo esta muy lejos y tiene ubuntu
<pipo65> no es para mi
<fosco_> centro de software - editar - origenes delñ software
<pipo65> mas le tengo q pasar todo por telefono
<fosco_> alli podrá gestionar los repos
<pipo65> pero el no sabe usar nada
<fosco_> el ratón sabrá usarlo, no?
<Chardot> fosco_: muchísimas gracias por la ayuda y por el enlace sobre dpkg :)
<fosco_> de nada Chardot
<Chardot> ahora sin efectos 3D no se me reinicia gdm :P
<Chardot> Gracias!
<Chardot> byeeee
<pipo65> fosco_: en que menu esta origenes de software
<fosco_> centro de software - editar - origenes delñ software
<pipo65> eso en gnome debe estar en administracion no
<pipo65> yo no estoy usando gnome
<fosco_> si abre el menu principal lo verá
<pipo65> y no me acuerdo donde
<Lamusj> Buenas !!!!
<Lamusj> alguien sabe como es el cuento del karma en el launcpad cuando se ayuda en las preguntas? el que hace la pregunta cierra el tema?
<Dark4ngel> hlas
<tabunet_iptt> <tabunet_iptt> Hola buenas tardes a todo@s ;)
<Dark4ngel> me descargue los drivers actualizaciones de mi usb wireless para instalarlos, descomprimi el archivo y vienen 2 carpetas una con module
<Dark4ngel> y
<Dark4ngel> WPA_Supplicant-0.5.8
<Dark4ngel> al iniciar el makefile de la module me da error con wpa.. tengo k instalar primero la otra carpeta?
<tabunet_iptt> Dark4ngel no tengo ni idea a mi me detectó todo a la primera
<tabunet_iptt> Pero mira a ver si viene un readme por alguna carpeta explicando un poco algo
<Hertak> Hola no puedo poner arroba ya probe con las configuraciones del teclado y nada que puedo hacer? tampoco van los acentos
<fernandito> Hertak: depende la configuracion de tu teclado..
<fernandito> Hertak: puede ser altgr+q o altgr+2
<Hertak> yo siempre uso español hasta ayer lo tenia bien pero hoy desinstale cosas de kde y actualize otras y puf no puedo poner arroba ni acentos en ninguna configuracion
<Hertak> perdon por la falta de acentos
<Hertak> por ahi lei algo de XKB_RULES pero no entiendo y no dice mucho
<fernandito> Hertak: te funciona la "ñ"
<Hertak> si la ññññññ
<Hertak> es medio raro esto hasta ayer andaba joya, es mas lo primero que miro al configurar algo es el teclado y que coincida
<dylan66> prueba shift +2
<fernandito> aqui no aparesen tus ñ puede ser problema de tus locales, si reconfiguras tus locales y tu teclado dpkg-reconfigure locales y dpkg-reconfigure console-data puede te servir
<Hertak> me dice que console-data no esta instalado
<Hertak> """
<fernandito> Hertak: o que??? en que ubuntu estas????
<Hertak> natty
<Hertak> y me lo dice con un error de caracter, osea no me muestra el acento de la a lo hace con un simbolo raro.
<fernandito> Hertak: tus locales son utf????
<Hertak> sip utf-8
<Hertak> instalo console-data?
<fernandito> Hertak: si instala, tambien mandame tu salid de locale por pastebin
<Hertak> fernandito, estoy instalando el console-data que teclado elijo ahi?
<Hertak> ya vuelvo quizas tenga que reiniciar
<eliezer> hola muchachos,,antes no me salia la pantalla negra y simplemente arrancaba ubuntu,,,ahora me sale con 3 diferentes verciones genericas de linux,,como le hago para que solamente arranque y ya sin esa pantalla negra
<Hertak> esto se pone raro en la consola si puedo poner arroba
<Hertak> pero no en el resto
<eliezer> creo que es la pantalla del grub,,no la quiero en arranque
<Hertak> en esta pagina pasa lo mismo http://www.esdebian.org/foro/1470/no-puedo-escribir-arroba-x pero yo en ese archivo no tengo nada
<RamonMiranda> hola hola tengo un problema con f-spot, inicializa pero se cierra solo, lo he instalado desde el centro de software, alguna sugerencia?
<fernandito> Hertak: perdon sali un momento... estas corriendo gnome o kde???
<Hertak> gnome, instale kde para probar pero lo desinstale como pude ya que no me dejaba purge me tiraba error
<fernandito> Hertak: puede q tengas confiurado el teclado para gnome por error en sistema->preferencia->teclado
<fernandito> puedes verificar si solo ocurre con tu usuario creando otro, entra con ese y verifica si tienes el mismo problema
<Hertak> fernandito, estoy revisando ahora el mapa de caracteres y no tengo español solo latino es normal?
<Hertak> fernandito,  en el latino no tengo arroba ni acentos
<eliezer> hola:como le saco la pantalla del grub para que solo arranque normal
<fernandito> Hertak: eso si esta raro, mira si tu consola escribe en español puedes reiniciar tu gnome  al estado q estaba antes q configures cualquier cosa borrando los archivos de configuracion
<eliezer> y no la pantalla negra del grub
<eliezer> ya borre algunas imagenes genericas qeu tenia eran como 2 y me quede con la ultima
<fernandito> los archivos de configuracion estan ocultos en tu home, desde el nautilus puedes verlos haciendo ver archivos oculos cntl+h
<Hertak> pero si borro los archivos de configuracion pierdo programas y archivos mios?
<dzup> Hertak: setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll us,es       <--despues ctrl + alt para cambiar entre es y en keyboard layouts
<Hertak> dzup, eso es para el mapa de caracteres?
<dzup> Hertak: si, tambien lo puedes cargar asi: loadkeys es
<dzup> con sudo
<dzup> Hertak: sudo loadkeys us; sudo loadkeys es
<Hertak> ya lo hice y nada, tengo que reiniciar? estab mirando http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Acentos_y_car%C3%A1cteres_especiales me servira en el archivo dscripto no tengo esa opcion
<dzup> Hertak: tambien tienes setxkbmap es    ...ver man setxkbmap
<Yadira> hola amigos,,como le hago para que no aparesca grub al arrancar.Quisiera que solamente arrancara como antes normalmente
<fosco__> Yadira, puedes hacerlo manualmente pero te recomiendo el programa grub-customizer
<Hertak> no se que hacer he probado de todo
<Yadira> una vez me dieron un comando en terminal y funciono bien
<fosco__> http://www.muylinux.com/2010/11/22/grub-customizer-2-0-personaliza-tu-grub2/
<Yadira> pero no lo escribi,,cometi ese error
<Hertak> fernandito,  el resetear el gnome me borra todo o solo el gnome?
<fosco__> no borra nada
<fosco__> solo reinicia sus opciones
<fernandito> Hertak: solo la configuracion
<Hertak> y como lo hago?
<Yadira> no es sudo update-grub ese no hace nada
<dzup> Hertak: si no tienes pastebinit ejecuta: sudo apt-get install pastebinit   ...despues: locale|grep LANG=|pastebinit -   <--pega tu paste direccion aqui.
<fernandito> en el home borras las carpetas .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2.gnome2_private .local
<Hertak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/609609/
<Hertak> en consola si tengo arroba y acentos
<fernandito> Hertak: create otro usuario y ve si paso lo mismo
<dzup> Hertak: vete a el menu de teclados y escoje ese pero con DEAD keys
<fernandito> fernandito: si el otro usuario ta bien reinicia tu ganome
<Hertak> ok ya hice lo de las dead keys y nada
<antuan12> hola buen dia a todos
<dzup> Hertak: raro, logoff y login
<Hertak> tengo el root hecho eso no seria otro usuario?
<dzup> Hertak: no uses root en gnome/kde/etc   entra usuario normal
<Hertak> lo use al root por problemas con los permisos de las carpetas, ya vengo
<JRamirez696> es posible filtrar 2 tipos de imagenes? (jpg y png) con este comando? grep -i -o 'http://[^"]*\.jpg'
<cousteau> con grep? prueba con la opción -P (aunque creo que sin ella también se puede) y haz   grep -ioP 'http://[^"]*\.(jpg|png)'
<cousteau> o también   -e 'http://[^"]*\.jpg' -e 'http://[^"]*\.png'
<dzup> Hertak: antes: sudo chown -R TUUSUARIO /home/TUUSUARIO
<antuan12> hola alguien me puede decir por que no veo la pc que tiene ubuntu en la red windows y tampoco la de ubuntu, internet si tengo pero no puedo verla en la red
<dzup> Hertak: luego logoff/login
<cousteau> Hertak, con esto puedes saber qué carpetas de tu home no son tuyas (y deberían): find "$HOME" \! -user "$USER"
<dzup> cousteau: entonces se me ocurre: for i in $(find "$HOME" \! -user "$USER"); do sudo chown -R $USER $i;done    ??
<Hertak> hice el otro usuario y si tiene arroba y todo
<Hertak> asi que borro carpetas?
<fosco__> no es necesario borrar carpetas
<fosco__> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /
<fosco__> eso reinicia gnome
<dzup> Hertak: sudo chown -R $USER /path/a/carpeta
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<Hertak> gracias, no entiendo el sistema de los permisos, lo que pasa necesito un servidor web y algunas carpetas con ciertos permisos especiales
<cousteau> dzup, en principio con lo que has puesto valdría. Yo, si vas a hacer algo así, usaría algo como   find "$HOME" \! -user "$USER" -exec sudo chown -R "$USER:$USER" {} +
<dzup> cousteau: bien, me parece mejor asi.
<cousteau> pero si vas a hacer eso puede usar directamente lo de  sudo chown -R "$USER:$USER" "$HOME"
<dzup> mas facil heh
<cousteau> el find lo usaría sobre todo para mostrar los nombres por pantalla
<dzup> sudo find "$HOME" \! -user "$USER" -exec sudo chown -R "$USER:$USER" {} +   en ese caso.
<dzup> sin sudo find no entra a los niveles dentro
<VADER> holaa salaa
<Hertak> bueno reinicie y tengo arroba en algunos lugares como la barra de navegacion pero no en los cuadros de texto y y no tengo acentos
<dzup> Hertak: en tu teclado pulsa la tecla ` una vez y una vocal
<fernandito> Hertak: algo en la configuracion de tu usuario ta mal, mejor borra tus archivos no mas, amenos q alguien tenga una mejor opcion...
<JRamirez696> grep -E -i -o 'http://[^"]*\.'foo(jpg|png)''
<suddenmistake> que bonito nick tengo :p
 * Souchiro esta Ausente, Razon: ( no toy.... ) | Desde: ( Wednesday, May 18, 2011. 10:53:11 ) Xlack v2.1
<n-iCe> hi
<Enlil> hola, sabe alguien como puedo hacer para que locate me busque en un disco externo?
<Hertak> Pedon que me vinieron a buscar un cliente , mas tarde sigo a ver que onda
<luckatoni_> Buenas, cuando en el crontab, le indicas para que ejecute un script en otro directorio, ejecuta el script directamente, o lo exporta a otro directorio y despues lo ejecuta?
<wicope> Enlil: hola, comando: man locate  a lo mejor ..
<Enlil> ahí no lo encontré, pero esque también se me da fatal leer los man. aunque se un poco de inglés los man se me atragantan
<suddenmistake> luckatoni_ ejecuta lo que tiene el script
<Enlil> wicope, gracias por el interés. al final google me ha dado la solución
<Enlil> http://tips4linux.com/use-locate-across-external-devices-in-linux/
<luckatoni_> suddenmistake, es que si no pongo rutas absolutas, no me encuentra ficheros que estan al lado
<nah> por whallz (nah)
<suddenmistake> luckatoni_:  se podria ver su script en un pastebin?
<juanito> hola
<juanito> alguien sabe como cambiar la clave al root ?
<erAbuelo> passwd
<luckatoni_> suddenmistake, http://paste.ubuntu.com/609632/, pero si ejecuto el script directamente funciona, el problema es con el crontab, que al direcionar las salidas al fichero log, no lo hace
<fosco__> juanito, en ubuntu no se usa la cuenta root
<fosco__> no intentes cambiar su contraseña
<fosco__> simplemente aprende a usar bien el comando sudo
<juanito> antes yo la cambie pero no recuerdo que puse, era algo de sudo su pass
<fosco__> asignar una contraseña a root es mala idea
<fernandito> juanito: sudo su, entras y passwd
<juanito> es que cuando instale el 11.04 , apenas entre, me decia cual es la contraseñas para las llaves algo asi, y mi contraseña para ingresar no servia
<juanito> ok
<Nivek-> juanito,  sudo -u passwd ?
<fosco__> la de root tampoco es
<Nivek-> juanito,  sudo -u root passwd ?
<fosco__> y asignar una contraseña a root debilita la seguridad de ubuntu
<fernandito> fosco__: en q te basas para decir eso
<juanito> plop
<juanito> entonces porque me salia eso
<juanito> porque debilita ?
<fosco__> fernandito, eliminar la cuenta root fue una medida de seguridad
<fosco__> reactivarla por lo tanto va en contra de la seguridad
<fosco__> cuanto más lejos esté root del sistema más difícil es q rompa algo
<fernandito> fosco__: solo fue para aumentar la comodidad el no usar muchos usuarios...
<fernandito>  de que modo podria devilitar
<fosco__> fernandito, no es un tema de comodidad, es de seguridad
<mimecar> fernandito: si usas la cuenta de root y te olvidas de pasar a un usuario normal
<mimecar> puedes romper el sistema sin darte cuenta
<fosco__> pero bueno, usad lo q querais
<suddenmistake> luckatonidudo mucho que trabaje como usuario normal, meteselo al crontab de root
<luckatoni_> suddenmistake, ya esta como root
<fosco__> uno que se retira, suerte a todos
<luckatoni_> pero era curiosidad, metere rutas absulutas y ya esta
<juanito> como configuro mi teclado en el nuevo ubuntu 11.04
<fernandito> mimecar: es mas inseguro por q guardas tu historial de comandos en un cuenta sin privilegios usando sudo
<mimecar> y que consigues con un historial de comandos?
<mimecar> un usuario normal nada
<luckatoni_> suddenmistake, si editas el fichero /etc/crontab , y pones como user "root" ya esta no?
<suddenmistake> luckatoni_ y si >> /var/log/milog  en lugar
<mimecar> con sudo sabes que el comando se ejecutará con los máximos privilegios
<suddenmistake> luckatonino, es crontab -e   desde el root
<luckatoni_> ok suddenmistake , muchas gracias
<suddenmistake> no puedes editar directamente los crontabs con un editor, se debe usar crontab
<luckatoni_> suddenmistake, pues yo los edito,xd
<juanito> luckatoni, como configuro mi teclado ?
<suddenmistake> luckatoni_:  heh, asi no, usa man crontab
<luckatoni_> otra pregunta, alguien usa RadioTray?
<luckatoni_> juanito, que te pasa?
<juanito> luckatoni, quiero cambiar mi teclado de español a ingles con teclas muertas
<juanito> pero es diferente la interfaz en 11.04
<tabunet_iptt> Si yo uso radio tray
<luckatoni_> utilizas unity?
<juanito> si el predeterminado
<juanito> luckatoni,
<luckatoni_> tabunet_iptt, con unity no me funciona
<tabunet_iptt> Tengo que probarla
<luckatoni_> juanito, , si pones teclado en el buscador de arriba, y entrar en la configuracion para añadir, no te vale?
<luckatoni_> tabunet_iptt, me pasa eso http://paste.ubuntu.com/609637/
<tabunet_iptt> La verdad las en 11.04 no probé radio tray
<luckatoni_> yo con 10.10 me funcionaba perfecto
<juanito> luckatoni, gracias
<luckatoni_> pero ahora na de da, y lo mismo me pasa con otras distros
<tabunet_iptt> Tendré que mirar
<luckatoni_> juanito, te valio eso?
<juanito> si gracias
<luckatoni_> ok
<luckatoni_> gracias tabunet_iptt
<cousteau> luckatoni_, algo de usar root cuando no se debería, me parece... ¿estás ejecutando el programa como root?
<suddenmistake> luckatoni_ no uses root!   pero si quiere eso lo arregla asi: mkdir -p /root/.local/share/radiotray
<cousteau> (tampoco sé qué hace ese programa; a lo mejor necesita ser root, pero no creo
<mimecar> si un programa normal se tiene que ejecutar como root, sospecha algo malo
<suddenmistake> que p2p cliente aun funciona?
<xangua> mmm todos¿
<suddenmistake> casi no bajo p2p heh
<suddenmistake> pues ares ya no
<cousteau> o rly?
<suddenmistake> ni otros mas, por eso pregunto
<luckatoni_> cousteau, no necesita root, tienes razon,xd
<cousteau> pos ya lo estás quitando, que te vas a cargar algo...
<cousteau> suddenmistake, no va en wine, o no va en ningún PC?
<suddenmistake> cousteau: ni en wine ni en windows directamente, crep ares fue cerrado, pero igual quiero un p2p que trabaje en ubuntu
<mimecar> amule es un programa p2p
<mimecar> igual que bittorrent
<cousteau> "al igual que bittorrent"
<cousteau> (es que sonaba ambiguo)
<cousteau> bueno, transmission va, amule creo que también, nicotine también, firefox también...
<mimecar> cousteau: bittorrent es programay protocolo
<cousteau> mimecar, sip, pero no es lo que usa amule (bueno, a lo mejor también lo soporta, no sé)
<mimecar> los dos son P2P con diferentes redes
<luckatoni_> el capullo de radiotray, me dice que se esta escuchado, pero me engaña suciamente,xd
<cousteau> luckatoni_, qué es? un servidor de streaming de radio?
<mimecar> !lengua
<kubot> Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<luckatoni_> mimecar, lengua a quien?
<luckatoni_> cousteau, si, simple y muy bueno
<mimecar> no hace falta decir "el capullo de radiotray"
<cousteau> luckatoni_, ehm, ¿a mi, por decir "streaming"?
<luckatoni_> mimecar, con todos los repectos, pero  deja de exagerar tanto las cosas, no dije nada de otra mundo
<cousteau> luckatoni_, no, pero queda feo
<mimecar> aunque sea común usarlo en España, en otros paises es un insulto
<cousteau> (parecido a esribir con mayúsculas)
<cousteau> mimecar, técnicamente en España también
<arlosirc> porque me buenas. es mejor que me instale ubuntu 64 bits o 32 bits?  porque me da la sensación que muchas veces se ralentiza y por ejemplo ahora no me instala bien gnome3, y no sé si eso tiene algo que ver
<mimecar> arlosirc: no deberías instalar gnome 3
<cousteau> gnome3 no es beta?
<arlosirc> x?
<mimecar> !gnome3
<kubot> Gnome 3 no es soportado por Ubuntu actualmente. Un PPA para Natty existe en https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 pero estos paquetes son experimentales, inestables y pueden romper tu sistema - Usa « sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 » si necesitas removerlo.
<arlosirc> cousteau, no, que yo sepa es 100% perfect
<mimecar> de forma rápida, si quieres quedarte sin sistema, instala
<luckatoni_> ok ok, no empezar, que ni que lo dijera todos los dias y a todas horas
<cousteau> bueno, pues entonces es el soporte para ubuntu lo que está en desarrollo
<arlosirc> mimecar, y mi pregunta si mejor 32 o 64?
<mimecar> si tu micro admite 64 bits, mejor
<cousteau> luckatoni_, bueno, volviendo al streaming.. ¿tienes el puerto abierto?
<mimecar> cousteau: hasta que no entre en los repositorios no hay soporte
<cousteau> ♫ abre el puerto, beibi siéntate ceeerca... ♫
<luckatoni_> cousteau, creo que si, pero solo creo
<arlosirc> thanks por la info
<suddenmistake> http://chaps.homelinux.net/musica/  cousteau ;)
<arlosirc> unity ni caso no?
<arlosirc> es morralla o qué
<juanito> Introduzca la contraseña para desbloquear el depósito de claves «Predeterminado»
<juanito> Una aplicación quiere acceder al depósito de claves «Predeterminado», pero está bloqueado
<juanito> una pregunta porque me piden eso ah ?
<mimecar> arlosirc: lo usas si quieres
<mimecar> juanito: es lo que debe hacer
<juanito> pero que debo poner ?
<mimecar> la contraseña que le pusistes al depósito de claves
<arlosirc> mimecar, pero pinta malo no? poco configurable y poco intuitivo
<juanito> mimecar, cual es ?
<juanito> no le eh puesto nada
<mimecar> juanito: la que tu pusieras
<cousteau> juanito, creo que es tu misma contraseña
<mimecar> arlosirc: unity es un proyecto joven
<cousteau> arlosirc, he oído opiniones de gente que le gusta... pero en general a los que vienen de gnome clásico no parece gustales
<cousteau> *gustarles
<arlosirc> y a quién gusta
<mimecar> pruebas unity y si te gusta lo usas
<juanito> mimecar, no entra mi contraseña por eso te digo
<VADER> ayudaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<arlosirc> lo que no me gusta nada es que no tengas la lista de apps cómo dios manda tal cual
<VADER> alguien a instalado liberaciones de linus en unmacbook pro
<VADER> ??
<mimecar> VADER: eso está relacionado con ubuntu?
<VADER> con varias liberaciones
<mimecar> que entiendes por "Liberaciones"?
<VADER> e probado ubuntu fedora open suce e incluso devian
<VADER> solo tengo unproblema no logro acer funkar el airport..
<mimecar> VADER: ahora tienes puesto ubuntu?
<cousteau> VADER, un amigo mío instaló ubuntu en un macbook
<VADER> ke el airport funke con alñguna liveracion de linux la ke sea llamece ubuntu suse fedora etc
<VADER> no ahor aopen suce
<cousteau> se le calentaba con Lucid, pero con Maverick le iba bien
<mimecar> si ahora usas opensuse, pregunta en su canal
<VADER> okas valeriaa
<cousteau> VADER, el término que buscas es "distribución"
<juanito> cousteau, no es la misma contraseña
<mimecar> juanito: en el primer inicio del sistema te pide la clave del depósito
<cousteau> juanito, pues ni idea
<VADER> nolo ke busco es dejar funkando de manera ok el airport del mack con alguna distribucion de linux me da = cual
<cousteau> qué es el airport?
<mimecar> VADER: cuando tengas instalada una versión de ubuntu reciente avisa
<mimecar> si no usas ubuntu, pregunta en el canal de la distribución que uses
<VADER> liveracion distribucion da = el objetivo se entiendee
<VADER> no seamos tecnocratass y burocratas no e salgo ke caracterice a la gente como nosotross
<cousteau> VADER, no, si no usas la motosierra adecuada no se entiende lo que dices
<cousteau> s/motosierra/palabra/
<VADER> jaojaoajoajaojaoa
<VADER> en too caso se me olvida ke ac ano solo hay gente de chile si no de todo elmundoo
<VADER> mis disculpas por ello
<VADER> tiendo a ahablr conmuchos modismos de mi paiss
<suddenmistake> especialmente si trae instruccionesven espanol escritas por un chino que usa google translator :p
<cousteau> suddenmistake, insinúas que google translate y otros traductores automáticos no son perfectos?
<suddenmistake> no insinuo, son
<cousteau> suddenmistake, deja de quejarte que tú por lo menos nunca has visto un código fuente de un programa traducido automáticamente del inglés
<mimecar> dejar ya el offtopic
<cousteau> (era una experiencia)
<suddenmistake> que feo suena eso
<cousteau> suddenmistake, te dejo imaginarlo...
<suddenmistake> una vez hice un "lenguage" ..el while le puse mientras y asi :p
<cousteau> pues los traductores automáticos se te adelantaron...
<cousteau> anyway... VADER, qué es el airport?
<suddenmistake> pero era para el reporteador de sistema de inventarios que escribi :p
<cousteau> el wifi?
<suddenmistake> igual puedes escribir un programita y haces reportes custom :p
<luckatoni_> suddenmistake, cousteau , funciona perfectamente el pragrama, simplemente debe esta caida la cadena que escucho, por cierto, si os gusta escuchar la radio mientras trabajais, radiotray es perfecto,xd
<VADER> <cousteau> anyway... VADER, qué es el airport? - es el puerto inalambricooo  wiffii especificamente
<VADER> eso es el airportes unatecnologia de mac muy buenaa
<cousteau> luckatoni_, ah, entonces no es un _servidor_ de streaming, es sólo un receptor
<VADER> pero nologro acerla funkar con linux
<VADER> todolod meas me kedo ok
<VADER> menos akello
<cousteau> VADER, puf... yo hubiera preferido llamarlo directamente el wifi
<VADER> es ke no es unicamente un wiffi
<VADER> por ello lo llamo airport.
<mimecar> si quieres soporte en el canal tendrás que ponerte ubuntu
<VADER> peropake se entinedaa
<VADER> es mas ke wiffi
<VADER> si fuece asi ace rato ke ya estaria funcandoo ok
<cousteau> VADER, bueno... si tienes un ubuntu reciente, la solución es conectarlo a internet por cable y dejar que se actualice
<suddenmistake> que hace de mas?
<luckatoni_> cousteau, http://linuxlatinoamerica.blogspot.com/2011/05/escucha-tus-emisoras-favoritas-con.html , mira eso, con solo ver los dibujos ya sabras
<cousteau> luckatoni_, bueno, yo para música uso Exaile; creo que también tiene para radio
<VADER> <cousteau> VADER, bueno... si tienes un ubuntu reciente, la solución es conectarlo a internet por cable y dejar que se actualice - ya se isoo no funco se iso todoloke he foreado y lokeno hasta lo inventee y noo
<VADER> googlea airport de aplle.. y sabras kemas acee
<VADER> no toy pa dar detalles por aca
<cousteau> VADER, wifi y bluetooth?
<cousteau> wifi e infrarrojos?
<suddenmistake> eso ! se le corta, eso hace de mas :p
<cousteau> bah, eso también lo hace mi netbook, y costó mucho menos
<juanito> hola para instalar el flash como era ? xD
<cousteau> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<juanito> grax
<suddenmistake> juanito: http://demonic.cc/?p=60
<suddenmistake> por si es 64
<pablito> hola buenas necesito ayuda porfavor
<pablito> me sale este error
<pablito> cuando inserto un disco usb
<pablito> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<pablito> mount: only root can mount /dev/sdf1
<pablito> cabe destacar que habia montado bien antes pero despues que aplique
<pablito> chmod -rf 777
<mimecar> eso no afecta al montjae
<mimecar> en un sistema de archivos que no sea de linux no hace nada
<pablito> chmod -rf 777 /media/usb
<pablito> ?
<pablito> me dejo como root
<mimecar> pero no hace nada
<pablito> el usb
<pablito> y cual puede ser el error?
<mimecar> que mas has modificado?
<pablito> que ahora no quiere montarme
<pablito> nada mas
<mimecar> no usastes ayer ntfs-config?
<pablito> si
<pablito> pero no modifique
<pablito> eso
<mimecar> eso modifica el archivo fstab
<pablito> entonces ahy tengo el error
<pablito> en el fstab
<pablito> http://pastebin.com/SDEfmKaM
<pablito> que puede ser mimecar?
<mimecar> cual es tu disco duro?
<pablito> el primero
<pablito> el que no tiene nombre
<pablito> esta en al linea 7
<mimecar> ese no es el disco que no puedes montar
<pablito> elq eu no pueod montar es el hitachi
<pablito> osea
<pablito> los otros 3
<mimecar> línea
<pablito> el samsung
<pablito> hitachi
<pablito> linea 9
<pablito> 10
<pablito> y 11
<mimecar> son diferentes discos duros?
<pablito> si
<pablito> son tres diferentes
<pablito> externos
<mimecar> ¿como  has añadido esas líneas al fstab?
<pablito> no las añadi yo
<pablito> tiene que haber sido
<pablito> ayer
<pablito> con nts..
<pablito> ntfs-config
<mimecar> ntfs-config monta directamente las particiones
<mimecar> ¿que opciones has puesto en el programa?
<pablito> coloque solo
<pablito> la que dice activar unidades externas
<mimecar> y las otras opciones?
<mimecar> hay dos pantallas
<pablito> no me salio nada de dos pantallas
<mimecar> pulsando los botones del programa tmapoco?
<pablito> no nada
<pablito> solo me sale herramienta de configuracion
<pablito> tendria que borrar las lineas?
<pablito> del fstab
<pablito> para que montara nuevamente?
<pablito> deje con # la linea
<pablito> y me monto
<pablito> sin problema ahora
<rengo> holas buenos tardes y noches
<rengo> conocen soft para acer imagenes del hd en ext4?
<rengo> *hacer
<mimecar> clonezilla permite clonar discos duros
<fosco_> dd
<rengo> esta modo texto y en ingles
<rengo> menus son confusos
<mimecar> leete el manual del programa
<rengo> intente una vez costo no confie pesn e nohacer bien imagenes.
<rengo> hay uno españo0l?
<mimecar> com oquieras
<mimecar> como quieras
<rengo> mimecar:  y otro recomedas?
<rengo> se puede instalr en ubuntu modo livecd o no?
<mimecar> solo te recomiendo ese
<mimecar> naturalmente no se puede instalar en ubuntu
<rengo> clozilla podria hacer poco mas grande traducirlo español no?
<rengo> ok
<rengo> mimecar:  gracias
<lore_> hola
<lore_> necesito ayuda
<lore_> acabo de instalar ubuntu 11.04 desde cero pero me dice que mi equipo no tiene lo necesario para correr unity
<Soupermanito> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<lore_> ahora le instale los controladores para 3d de mi tarjeta nvidia
<lore_> con lo uqe se supone que podria correr la aceleracion grafica pero no se como hacerlo
<Tarrasquero> buenas!
<Soupermanito> lore_, http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2011/05/01/solucionar-problemas-con-las-tarjetas-nvidia-en-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<fosco_> lore_: que es exactamente lo que no sabes hacer?
<Soupermanito> !hola | Tarrasquero
<kubot> Tarrasquero: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Tarrasquero> gracias
<lore_> fosco_ no se como arrancar unity y la aceleracion grafica
<lore_> es que tuve problemas con la nueva version tuve instalar todo desde cero
<fosco_> si tienes 3D unity se activará solo
<lore_> ahora ya aparecen los controladores de 3d y los intale
<lore_> pues dice que esta instaladoo
<fosco_> vamos a comprobar q tienes 3D
<fosco_> abre un terminal y escribe glxinfo | grep -i render
<lore_> fosco_ ok
<lore_> fosco_ las dos opciones me dice "yes"
<fosco_> ok, y en render string que dice
<lore_> Gallium 0.4 on NV46
<fosco_> eso es el driver libre para las nvidia
<fosco_> que tiene un soporte 3D limitado
<lore_> aja?
<fosco_> no se si será suficiente para ejecutar unity
<lore_> y entonces que puedo hacer?
<fosco_> en el mismo terminal ejecuta unity --replace &
<lore_> ok
<fosco_> (y no cierres ese terminal)
<fosco_> si ves aparecer el menu de iconos de unity a la izquierda es q todo ha ido bien
<lore_> listo
<fosco_> si no lo ves podrás ver en la terminal cual es el error
<lore_> parece que no hay error
<lore_> veo la barrita
<fosco_> ok, pues todo correcto, cierra sesion y en el momento de poner tu nombre de usuario asegurate de poner tipo de sesion "Ubuntu" en el panel inferior
<fosco_> así se quedará para siempre
<lore_> ok gracias
<Guest51503> fosco_: unity core sin los drives de nvidia
<lore_> ahora vuelvo para avisarles si no tengo ningun proglema
<lore_> problema
<fosco_> ok, aqui estaré
<fosco_> Guest51503: si, eso parece
<Guest51503> fosco_: si corre de echo lo tengo instalados sin los drives de nvivia
<Guest51503> nvidia XD
<lore_> fosco_ en la pantalla de acceso ya estaba como "Ubuntu" no tuve que seleccionarlo pero no esta unity
<fosco_> la sesion "Ubuntu" es la q ejecuta unity
<lore_> pues no lo hizo
<lore_> con esa entre
<lore_> pero entra el escritorio normal de gnome
<fosco_> vaya, que raro
<fosco_> quizá alguien q use unity sepa ayudarte mejor
<fosco_> yo soy de gnome3
<lore_> ah ok
<lore_> alguien que use Unity podría ayudarme, entro con la opción ubuntu pero no esta Uniti esta el escritorio normal de gnome como hago para entrar con unity???
<fosco_> por el momento si quieres unity la manera mas rápida es pulsar alt+f2 y en el cuadro de dialogo pones unity --replace
<george2002_> lore_: corre este comando para ver si te falta algo sudo apt-get install unity-qt-default-settings
<lore_> george2002, ok voy
<lore_> dice que no se ha podido localizar ese paquete
<george2002_> que distro ocupas?
<lore_> ubuntu 11.04
<george2002_> es raro, esa viene ya con unity? yo tengo es 10.10 y la instale aparte
<lore_> si cuando actualice tuve ese problema
<lore_> entonces despues de mucho batallar instale de cero pensando que asi se resolveria y nada
<george2002_> con el comando q coloque arriba
<lore_> alguna sugerencia?
<george2002_> puedes colocar los repos para unity 2d
<lore_> como se hace eso¡
<lore_> ?
<george2002_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:unity-2d-team/unity-2d-daily
<lore_> que diferencia hay entre 2d y 3d?
<george2002_> luego sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> intentar no instalar muchos repositorios externos a ubuntu
<lore_> george2002, listo, y luego?
<lore_> que diferencia hay entre 2d y 3d?
<mimecar> los recursos que usa
<mimecar> y que el 2D usa QT
<lore_> ok gracias y ahora que puse lo necesario para el 2d como lo hago correr
<lore_> ?
<lore_> george2002, ?
<mimecar> cierra sesión y lo eliges en el login
<mimecar> después de poner el usuario
<lore_> mimecar, gracias
<lore_> mimecar, si entró el unity 2d
<mimecar> ok, ahora a usarlo
<lore_> pero ahora cuando entro con la sesion de "ubuntu
<lore_> igual entra con unity 2d
<lore_> lo raro es que cuando en la terminal pongo unity --replace &
<lore_> unity 3d corre sin problemas
<mimecar> habrá modificado algo de la configuración
<lore_> solo que al elegir la sesion ubuntu no esta por default unity
<arielsanflo> saludos mimecar
<lore_> pero acabo de instalar de cero
<lore_> no he modificado nada
<mimecar> lore_: que crees que hace la instalación de unity 2D?
<lore_> solo que en la sesion de ubuntu antes entraba con el escritorio normal de gnome y ahora con unity 2d
<lore_> mimecar. arrancar con 2d?
<mimecar> has instalado un repositorio externo a ubuntu
<mimecar> si por defecto se configura para que use unity 2D...
<lore_> y que me dices de antes que no estaba usando 2d ni lo tenia instalado estaba el mismo problema
<mimecar> si no tenías instalado la versión 2D, usabas unity normal
<mimecar> el "3D" no quiere decir que tenga 3D
<george2002_> volvi
<lore_> ese justamente fue mi problema desde el inicio que unity normal nuca aparecio
<lore_> entraba con el escritorio normal de gnome
<mimecar> eso te pasa por no tener aceleración 3D activada
<george2002_> lore_: para unity no tienes que tener a juro 3d
<lore_> lo raro es que si tengo los requisitos para que corra unity
<lore_> se ve mejor
<lore_> mucho mejor los efectos
<mimecar> que tengas los requisitos no quiere decir que esté activada la aceleración
<lore_> lo malo es uqe si tengo la tarjeta me da un poco de bronca no poder usarla
<lore_> ya instale los controladores 3d para mi tarjeta
<arielsanflo> ese unity no me parece
<lore_> pero unity nunca aparecio, segun la mayoria de blogs que lei despues de instalar la nueva version tendria que activiarlos y reiniciar y nunca aparecio
<mimecar> arielsanflo: necesitas aceleración 3D
<mimecar> lore_: no hay que activar nada, solo la aceleración 3D
<lore_> como lo hago
<lore_> ?
<lore_> antes estaba en el estaba en las preferencias de la aparencia
<george2002_> lore_: tienes instalado unity normal o 2d
<lore_> ahora 2d
<george2002_> y te sale en el login?
<lore_> si
<george2002_> bueno y cual el el rollo ahora?
<lore_> que con eso no estoy usando efectos graficos
<lore_> mi tarjeta de video no la estoy usando
<george2002_> lore_: si usas los efectos los usaras solo el las plaicaciones mas en unity no
<george2002_> aplicaciones
<george2002_> O_o
<mimecar> george2002_: unity tiene efectos 3d
<lore_> y es que me gustaria poder usarlos
<lore_> tengo lo necesario, cuando pongo en la terminal esto "unity --replace &" unity me corre con efectos y todo
<george2002_> mimecar: no, pero puedes correr compiz y hacer uso de los efectos en los proramas, pero en el panel lateral y el de arriba no
<mimecar> si no tienes activada la aceleración 3D, unity no carga
<lore_> mimecar, como la puedo activa
<lore_> como se activa en la nueva versioin?
<george2002_> mimecar: no, yo lo lo usa antes de instalar la video
<mimecar> george2002_: usarías el driver libre
<lore_> george2002, a mi me gustaria usar los efectos en la barra y en todo
<mimecar> lore_: glxinfo | grep direct
<george2002_> una nvidia 9600 O_o apenas instalado el sistem
<mimecar> tiene que decir "yes"
<lore_> dice yes
<mimecar> lore_: ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<lore_> si
<lore_> a ver a cuales te refieres? instale ubuntu 11.04 de cero
<mimecar> pero ubuntu tiene actualizaciones..
<lore_> y en el gestor de actualizaciones ya no hay nada por actualizar
<mimecar> al usar unity --replace te carga unity?
<lore_> si perfectamente con efectos y todo
<mimecar> entonces si que está funcionando bien
<lore_> si, es lo que creo, la una cuestion es uqe no me aparece unity cuando arranco
<mimecar> seleccionas "Ubuntu" en el login?
<mimecar> cuando tenías unity normal
<lore_> es que nunca tuve el unity normal
<lore_> instale desde cero y desde el inicio nunca entro
<mimecar> ....
<lore_> entraba el escribtorio normal de gnome
<mimecar> lo tienes instalado
<mimecar> y se ejecuta correctamente
<takeshi> !unity
<kubot> Unity es un shell para GNOME, pero no es GNOME Shell. Mira http://unity.ubuntu.com y http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ para más información (en inglés). Tienes una pregunta, ve a http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<lore_> cual?
<mimecar> unity
<lore_> si
<takeshi> PD: ese !unity lo lanze por que aun no se que es unity.
<mimecar> al seleccionar "Ubuntu" y tener la aceleración 3D puesta lo arranca
<lore_> pero en mi caso no
<lore_> despues de formatear la computadora e instalar ubuntu desde cero
<lore_> active los controladores
<lore_> y reinicie
<lore_> elegi "ubuntu" en la sesion
<lore_> pero entro el escritorio de gnome sin aceleracion
<lore_> ahora que isntale unity 2d y seleccion la sesion "ubuntu" ya no entra el escritorio de gnome sino unity 2d
<julian_> hola! no puedo configurar empathy con facebook!
<mimecar> no se las modificaciones que hará unity 2D al instalarse
<n-iCe> Algo raro pasa... :/
<lore_> mimecar, pero el problema estaba antes de instalar unity 2d
<lore_> por que arrancaba en la sesion de "ubuntu" con el escritorio de gnome en lugar de unity
<mimecar> lore_: ahora unity te lo carga y dices que funciona
<lore_> si pero sin aceleracion
<mimecar> lo hacía porque no tenías aceleración 3D
<mimecar> lore_: si tienes unity funcionando, tienes aceleración 3D
<n-iCe> Compré una wireless card AWUS036H la conecto y puedo navegar y demás, tengo 4MB de velocidad lo cual me hacía descargar archivos hasta 400kb/s ahora... con esta tarjeta wireless y teniendo 80% de señal, sólo descargo a 100kb/s alguna idea por favor?
<lore_> lo que tengo funcionando es unity 2d
<mimecar> n-iCe: el router es tuyo?
<n-iCe> mimecar: asi es
<mimecar> comprueba que no tengas vecinos conectados
<n-iCe> mimecar: lo hice, no hay nadie, sólo tengo mi ps3 conectado y mi laptop
<mimecar> la descarga depende del servidor web
<n-iCe> también lo he probado
<lore_> mimecar, voy a desinstlar unity 2d para no hacernos bolas
<n-iCe> En muchos servidores que usualmento descargo a esa velocidad
 * mimecar desconecta por hoy
<mimecar> buenas noches...
<julian_> hola! no puedo configurar empathy con facebook!
<jawee> julian_, que es la problema?
<arielsanflo> alguien sabe de un canal de lenguaje c
<julian_> quiero conectarme a travez de empathy al chat de facebook y no puedo
<george2002> julian_: que pasa?
<julian_> no me conecta
<george2002> usa el otro protocolo
<jawee> usa xmpp con estos instrucciones? http://www.facebook.com/sitetour/chat.php
<julian_> veamos, cualquier cosa aviso
<george2002> no tiene nada duro, en dominio coloca chat.facebook.com
<george2002> y tu id corto de facebook con la contraseña
<guampa> arielsanflo: preguntale a alis
<n-iCe> Compré una wireless card AWUS036H la conecto y puedo navegar y demás, tengo 4MB de velocidad lo cual me hacía descargar archivos hasta 400kb/s ahora... con esta tarjeta wireless y teniendo 80% de señal, sólo descargo a 100kb/s alguna idea por favor?
<Soupermanito> :P de cuantos db es tu antena? puede ser que haya mucho ruido en la señal, proba otra frecuencia, ademas 80%? si tu router tiene antena direccional proba enfocandola a tu  receptor
<braiam> n-iCe: el inalámbrico es por lo regular un método lento de transferencia de datos, si quieres velocidad tendrás que usar un cable o comprar otro router y tarjeta inalámbrica con mejor y más rápido éstadar
<braiam> consulta http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wi-Fi para más información
#ubuntu-es 2011-05-19
<m-pins> , sabeis de alguna buena aplicación para desarrollo web en ubuntu?
<rbndj8> buenas
<rbndj8> alguien me puede decir como instalar este sofware FutureDecks Pro v2.0.4 - BETA for Linux
<rbndj8> este es el link  http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/8137127/El-mejor-mezclador-para-DJ-ahora-para-Linux---Futuredecks.html
<abel> hola alguien me puede ayudar c.?  estoy usando la  computadora  normal y se escriben de la nada en el espacio de escribir esto
<abel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/609823/
<abel> y no se si se  infiltran en mi computador gracias
<rbndj8> buenas
<rbndj8>  alguien me puede decir como instalar este sofware FutureDecks Pro v2.0.4 - BETA for Linux
<rbndj8>  este es el link  http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/8137127/El-mejor-mezclador-para-DJ-ahora-para-Linux-
<tabunet_iptt> Hola buenas noches a tod@s
<debsan> hola rbndj8 estaba viendo ese post recien
<rbndj8> e leido mucho y no c como instalarlo
<debsan> rbndj8, Decompress it directly on Desktop and then just double-click on futuredecks to run it.
<debsan> rbndj8, leete esto
<debsan> http://www.xylio.com/site/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=9669&sid=aad0e9e6bdc9bff09afc79931fcea235
<keses> hola
<keses> el /home se me daño
<keses>  /dev/sda6   *        7911       12530    37110118+  83  Linux
<keses> eso es lo que me aparece en fdisk
<Soupermanito> ?
<keses> ?
<Soupermanito> no entiendo en que esta dañado
<keses> pues no lo monta cuando abro ubuntu
<Soupermanito> esta añadido a fstab?
<keses> ni desde otros sitema
<keses> imagino, antes funcionaba
<Soupermanito> pues mira en /etc/fstab si esta añadido
<keses> ok
<Soupermanito> sino ejecuta gigolo y fijate si podes montarlo
<keses> si
<keses> gigolo?
<Soupermanito> gigolo es un montador de discos que viene con ubuntu hace alt-F2 y escribi gigolo y ejecuta
<keses> si no estoy en ubuntu
<keses> no puedo entrar
<keses> pero no aparece
<keses> bueno ya o instalé
<Soupermanito> pues si esta en ext windows no lo verá
<keses> no linux
<Soupermanito> otros linux pueden verlo o no, depende de como este configurado el automount, a veces tenes que hacerlo manualmente
<keses> si ya intenté
<keses> no se puede
<Soupermanito> podes hacer una carpeta tipo /mnt/prueba , con sudo y luego >sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/prueba
<keses> no
<keses> no monta
<Soupermanito> podes abrir gparted y ver si te aparece alguna advertencia cuando seleccionar la particion
<keses> voy
<luckatoni> Hasta mañana
<Soupermanito> ;)
<keses> unable to detect file system
<keses> y da tres opciones
<keses> que puede ser debido
<keses> de hecho se me dañaron los dos sitemas perativos que tenía
<Soupermanito> ahi esta tu problema entonces
<Soupermanito> :(
<keses> y como lo arreglo?
<keses> es reiserfs
<Soupermanito> pues no se, es complicado eso, podes intentar arreglarlo, pero no te podria ayudar mucho porque de eso no se tanto, podes recuperar los archivos usando photorec y todo lo que encuentre te lo va a tirar a otra particion que vos elijas, pero mas alla de eso la verdad que no sé
<Soupermanito> seguro que se puede
<asnos_ausente> e leido algo de unity 2d y 3d como se cual tengo?
<keses> 3d seguramente
<keses> photonec ok
<Soupermanito> asnos_ausente, a menos que hayas instalado el 2D tenes el 3D
<asnos_ausente> pues no se me a habilitado hasta que e puesto los controladores de grafica
<Soupermanito> no deberia, los nesecita
<keses> en photorec me aparecen dos iguales
<keses> una extended y otra linux
<keses> pero es lo mismo
<keses>    X extended              7910   0  1 12529 254 63   74220300  6 L Linux                 7910   1  1 12529 254 63   74220237
<keses> de 6 en adelante es otra linea
<Soupermanito> no importa, photorec intentara igual si le dices que ahi habia una particion de linux, luego le dices donde queres que te recupere los archivos y empezara a intentar recuperar todo lo que encuentre y lo tirara donde le dijiste
<keses> pero no me da opción par ameterlo en otra particion
<keses> solo me da en /home de este sistema
<Analog> hola colegas
<keses> hola
<Analog> alguien puede echarme una mano con el kernel-rt para lucid?
<Soupermanito> keses, podes navegalo como links, con las flechas, ve a .. y eso te enviara hacia atras, luego navega hasta la carpeta que sea el disco que vos queres usar para recibir los datos del otro
<Analog> ando en búsqueda del 2.6.32, que corre el nuevo stack firewire para lucid, y no lo encuentro en ningún lado...
<keses> ok voy a ve
<Analog> =/
<keses> drwxr-xr-x     o    drwxrwxrwx ????
<keses> ah no
<keses> jeje ahora a esperar
<guampa> Analog: busca "kernel PPA" en google, hay un ppa con varios kernels
<Soupermanito> keses, si, esperar y esperar :P el otro dia me tomo 30 horas recuperar 160gb
<keses> ufff
<keses> me dice 30 min
<keses> son como 20 gb menos mal
<Soupermanito> igual era en un ntfs que habia sido sobre escrito XD
<keses> jeje
<keses> mm
<keses> adios
<juanito> alguien sabe
<n-iCe> qué
<geek_cl> ¬¬
<guampa> juanito: seguramente
<juanito> como borrar el historial de firefox?
<geek_cl> alt+f4
<juanito> ?
<guampa> ??
<dabor> juanito, miraste en el menu historial?
<juanito> eso lo que quiero hacer
<dabor> juanito, donde dice borrar historial reciente
<juanito> pero donde esta ?
<dabor> en el menu
<juanito> tengo el firefox de ubuntu 11.04
<juanito> ni siquiera hay menu
<juanito> me sale la opcion para poner la web, a la derecha  google y mas alla una casita
<dabor> juanito, en la barra superior de la pantalla
<dabor> juanito, fuera de la ventana de firefox
<juanito> a gracias
<juanito> ya lo vi
<juanito> soy nuevo con unity
<juanito> sorry
<juanito> todos pensaran que soy un noob :S unity de mierda
<dabor> juanito, y que tiene ser nuevo? no le veo nada malo
<guampa> eso, no hay nada de malo en no saber
<juanito> gracias por los animos , pero esa pregunta era tonta
<dabor> el tema es que cambian todo tan rápido que siempre somos nuevos jaja
<juanito> diganme saben algun programa de compiz para unity ? o hay compiz para unity ?
<juanito> jaja eso es verdad xD
<dabor> juanito, compiz está funcionando con unity, ejecuta ccsm
<guampa> unity usa compiz
<juanito> ya grax
<guampa> de hecho creo que unity es un plugin de compiz
<juanito> eh visto escritorios en 3d tambien se podra usar eso
<george2002> O_O hay un plugin de unity para compiz, para poder configurarlo
<NeoRanger> gente como hago para montar la carpeta /tmp sin la opcion noexec???
<kruckss> buenas una consulata dice un programa que tengo que tener de requisitos esto mezclador, dsp / pcm son paquetes que tengo que instalar ??
<weeifuh> kruckss, me parece que se refiere a permisos
<weeifuh> de seguro tu usuario tiene que pertenecer al grupo audio
<weeifuh> abre la aplicación "Usuarios y grupos" y edita tu usuario
<weeifuh> hay una pestaña de privilegios y ahí sale la opción de "Usar dispositivos de audio"
<weeifuh> "Usar dispositivos de sonido"
<weeifuh> eso
<kruckss> weeifuh: gracias pero ando instalando kradio y no suena  no tengo audio ya ndo revisando en la preferencias kradio y dice necesita esos paquetes talves si los intalod funciona no se por eso la pregunta
<weeifuh> mmh la k significa que usas kde?
<kruckss> weeifuh: si uso kde
<weeifuh> bueno, lo que te decía yo es para darle permisos a tu usuario
<weeifuh> debiera ser igual para kde que ara gnome
<weeifuh> despues de agregar tu usuario al grupo audio tienes que cerrar tu sesión y abrirla de nuevo
<kruckss> weeifuh: oks pruebo gracias
<weeifuh> a lo mejor kde tiene otra herramienta para manejar los usuarios
<kruckss> weeifuh: si eso ando viendo algo extrañito pero aqui dandole a kde
<weeifuh> pero por línea de comandos debiera ser algo como: useradd tu_usuario audio
<chepecarlos> no sabes donde esta la lista de lanzadores en unity?
<weeifuh> directorio, chepecarlos?
<chepecarlos> weeifuh, los iconos que la barra en unity?
<weeifuh> para editarlos?
<weeifuh> mmm
<braiam> chepecarlos: la maneramás facil  es abrir el programa, hacer clic derecho y agregar al lanzador
<weeifuh> en ~/.local/share/applications están todos los lanzadores
<braiam> manera más *
<chepecarlos> pero intento añadir
<weeifuh> braiam, correcto, parece ser lo más sencillo para agregar iconos nuevos
<chepecarlos> weeifuh,  peor todos los que esten es esa directorio se añadiran ?
<chepecarlos> automaticas
<weeifuh> ah nooo, ahi quedan los que tu editas
<braiam> la manera de quitarlos es hacer clic derecho al icono y quitar del lanzador
<linuxx4> hola mundo !!!
<braiam> chepecarlos: la manera que dijo weeifuh es un tanto complicada para usuarios nuevos
<linuxx4> a todos
<Soupermanito> !hola | linuxx4
<kubot> linuxx4: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<linuxx4> nesecito de su ayuda cuates
<Soupermanito> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<chepecarlos> linuxx4, pero la lista de los que estas añadidos donde esta
<linuxx4> tengo problemas al copilar ffmpeg
<Soupermanito> !ask | linuxx4
<kubot> linuxx4: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<braiam> chepecarlos: no hay lista, al menos no una facil de editar, el metodo que te dije es el más facil y seguro de hacerlo
<weeifuh> existe todavía "Menu principal"
<braiam> chepecarlos: estas hablando de el panel/barra que aparece a la izquierda, verdad?
<chepecarlos> si
<weeifuh> el ejecutable se llama "alacarte"
<braiam> weeifuh: el menu principal es cuando buscas en el dash
<weeifuh> con esa app se puede editar los lanzadores
<braiam> weeifuh: el se refiere a la barra a la derecha la cual no tiene nada que ver con "Menu Principal"
<braiam> s/derecha/izquierda
<weeifuh> ah sí entiendo
<chepecarlos> izquierda
<chepecarlos> el menu desplegable
<weeifuh> pero acabo de encontrar una manera para agregar íconos a la barra
<weeifuh> la idea es iniciar el dash (la cosa negra esa)
<weeifuh> teclear un poco hasta que aparezca la app
<weeifuh> y luego arrastrar el ícono hacia la barra
<weeifuh> fácil, no?
<nanovany> ayuda camaradas
<nanovany> desaparecio windows del grub de ubuntu 11.04 :S
<chepecarlos> weeifuh, peor no existe un archivo editable para poder pasar las configuracion de un ubuntu a otro
<weeifuh> lo desconozco chepecarlos
<braiam> !grub | nanovany
<chepecarlos> weeifuh, gracias
<kubot> nanovany: GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<weeifuh> pero debiera estar en gconf o en algun directorio oculto
<nanovany> kubot,m lo que pasa que instale windows y se borro el grub, con el livecd y las intrucciones de la pagina ke me passate lo hice, pero ahora ya se borro windows , recuepre el grub pero no esta windows ya  :S
<braiam> chepecarlos: mejor no toques si no sabes, hay varios tutos que dicen como crear lanzadores personalizados creando los archivos, si quieres eso busca el que te interese, pero no nos responsabilizamos ;)
<braiam> nanovany: haz paste de «fdisk -l» y pasanos el link
<nanovany> http://pastebin.com/skrJ4BEP
<nanovany> ahi esta braiam
<braiam> nanovany: ejecuta «sudo update-grub2»
<magu42> hola EduardoR
<EduardoR> hola magu42
<magu42> :-)
<EduardoR> definitivamente aqui hay bastante gente...
<n-iCe> :)
<n-iCe> Y queremos ser más
<n-iCe> Y la idea es ayudarnos entre todos
<EduardoR> voy a tener que agregar este canal
<braiam> EduardoR: ve al -ot y veras a las que no están aquí :)
<magu42> n-iCe⟿ EduardoR y yo somos de ubuntu-uy  probando
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ uhh  cierto, aqui es solo soporte   ,    #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<EduardoR> me puedo imaginar....
<L337__> obvio
<L337__> en realidad estoy aki solo para ayudar
<L337__> en lo q pueda... y tambien para aprender d uds
<L337__> d esto se trata el software libre
<Soupermanito> como todos L337__ :)
<L337__> see :)
<L337__> gente
<Soupermanito> la mitad del tiempo te toca responder cosas sobre cosas que nunca antes habias oido XD
<L337__> jasjajsaj
<L337__> pss see tienes razon
<L337__> gente q opinan de unity
<L337__> ?
<Soupermanito> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<weeifuh> !offtopic
<kubot> weeifuh: Lo acabo de decir, mira más arriba ...
<weeifuh> y da para guerra santa
<weeifuh> :D
<braiam> L337__: ve a donde dice kubot y podras charlar :)
<Jorge-Concep_> una consulta....con GSmart Control se puede reparar errores en disco? O solamente lo analiza...?
<braiam> Jorge-Concep_: ese programa solo sirve para consultar el estado de SMART, usa la "Utilidad de Discos" para reparar errores en discos no montados
<EduardoR> hola, tengo un problema con un modem 3G de HUAWEI , es la deteccion del hardware
<Jorge-Concep_> Ok. gracias braiam......ya pruebo hacerlo desde el Live cd
<EduardoR> en el visor de sucesos aparece un largo Call Trace:
<EduardoR> ya probé en 10.10 y 11.04 32 y 64 bits, en todos falla
<EduardoR> en Win funciona
<Soupermanito> EduardoR, es usb?
<EduardoR> en 10.10 encuentro modem-manager[1026]: segfault at 210 ip 00007fafdf070cb8 sp 00007fffa82c1430 error 4
<EduardoR> si es el E176
<Soupermanito> hace lsusb en una terminal y pega el resultado en un pastebin
<EduardoR> no da resultado, se queda colgado
<EduardoR> eso aqui en 11.04 /64
<Soupermanito> lsusb?
<EduardoR> pero aparece normal en otros
<Soupermanito> proba otro puerto
<EduardoR> si en cualquiera
<EduardoR> de los usb
<Soupermanito> si lo quitas lsusb funciona?
<EduardoR> tengo guardados logs de varias maquinas
<EduardoR> no anda tampoco ?¿?
<EduardoR> pero la maquina funciona normal, creo que es despues de ponerlo
<Soupermanito> D: tenes algun problema con tus puertos usb
<EduardoR> ahora no está y no responde queda el cursor parpadeando
<EduardoR> no, ninguno, los uso masivamente
<EduardoR> estoy poniendo un pendrive
<EduardoR> no lo reconoce, lo uso siempre
<EduardoR> es desde que pongo este modem
<EduardoR> pero los dispositivos que estaban de antes funcionan
<EduardoR> el mouse por ejemplo
<EduardoR> pero no es el problema, el problema es el modem, no'
<EduardoR> esto es problema de modesitch
<EduardoR> quise decir usb-modeswitch
<EduardoR> hay algun log o prueba que convenga hacer?
<Soupermanito> la verdad que no se EduardoR :(
<Soupermanito> lo siento
<EduardoR> ok
<EduardoR> voy a probar mañana
<EduardoR> aqui es muy tarde y me caigo de sueño
<EduardoR> lo mejor será reportar en lunkpad
<EduardoR> lunchpad
<braiam> EduardoR: launchpad? :)
<EduardoR> del paquete usb-modeswitch
<EduardoR> soy terrible con los nombres
<juanito> una pregunta se puede conectar a internet
<juanito> sin pagar a un proveedor de internet ?
<braiam> EduardoR: si lo vas a hacer así es conveniente que actives apport. tendras que modificar /etc/default/apport y poner "1" en enabled
<EduardoR> eso que hace?
<juanito> braiam,  como dices ?
<braiam> de esa forma tu bug no estará incompleto
<juanito> ?
<juanito> que bug que hablas ?
<braiam> juanito: <EduardoR> lo mejor será reportar en lunkpad (launchpad)
<EduardoR> voy a ver entonces
<EduardoR> je, si allí
<braiam> EduardoR: pero mañana ;)
<juanito> ok
<EduardoR> mejor
<EduardoR> enabled=1
<braiam> EduardoR: sí
<EduardoR> eso genera el reporte solo?
<braiam> EduardoR: cuando vuelvas a encender tu maquina estará habilitado :)
<braiam> EduardoR: normalmente, sí
<EduardoR> tomo nota cuando pongo el modem, o lo dejo conectado al arrancar?
<braiam> EduardoR: tambien te dirigira a LP para que digas (en ingles) los pasos para reproducir el bug
<EduardoR> me encanta reportar bugs en ingles
<braiam> EduardoR: toma nota de todo lo que hiciste para que se produjera el bug
<braiam> EduardoR: si quieres me pasas el bug ya reportado mañana y me asegurare de que este completo ;)
<EduardoR> este modelo lo tengo conocido y anda perfecto, pero este en particular hace todo mal
<EduardoR> pero si en windows anda, me quitó la posibilidad de que sea el aparato
<EduardoR> mañana hago eso
<EduardoR> en esta maquina es el peor caso, 1.04/64
<EduardoR> 11.04/64 bits
<braiam> EduardoR: un par de link que te podrían interesar http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1274400 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1481608
<EduardoR> si, syslog tambien tiene varios Call Trace:
<EduardoR> no, son del usb-modeswitch viejo
<EduardoR> estoy al día 1.1.7-1
<EduardoR> y falla igual en Lucid, Maverick y NAtty
<EduardoR> el aparatito puede estar mal
<EduardoR> bueno, no molesto mas, mañana reporto eso y veremos que me dicen. Esto puede dar con un problema nuevo, cesi seguro
<EduardoR> casi seguro
<EduardoR> gracias y saludos
<vicro> hola a todos
<vicro> alguien me puede ayudar con un trigger??
<BoF> que es vicro
<BoF> dale
<vicro> Hola BoF
<BoF> hola vicro
<vicro> bueno tengo un trigger, necesito validar que accion esta haciendo (insert, update, delete), para que realice acciones distintas de acuerdo a la sentencia
<vicro> hay algun parametro que me indique que accion esta haciendo
<BoF> por ejemplo ejecuta_insert ejecuta_update ejecuta_delete eso?
<vicro> claro, si ejecuto delete, hago algo, si es update hago algo diferente, todo en el mismo trigger
<BoF> dejame intentar
<vicro> en el fondo quiero validar algun parametro que me de esa entrada (si es update, insert, etc)
<BoF> hablas de mysql me imagino
<vicro> la verdad es que es para oracle, pero si tienes algo en mysql igual me simplicaria ya que buscaria la equivalencia o alguna referencia
<BoF> esperame dejame intentar en mysql
<vicro> ok
<vicro> lo intente con merge(como ETL) pero necesito validar mas restricciones :(
<BoF> IF condición THEN
<BoF> sentencias;
<BoF> ELSE
<BoF> sentencias;
<BoF> ELSEIF condicion THEN
<BoF> sentencias;
<vicro> If (Sentencia_Trigger) = 'UPDATE' then {
<vicro> sentencias update;
<BoF> si
<BoF> prueba
<vicro> Elseif sentencia_trigger = "Delete" then {
<BoF> es lo que se me ocurre por ahora
<vicro> si buena opcion, pero necesito el parametro que esta ejecutando el trigger
<vicro> sentencia_trigger
<vicro> como determino que esta ejecutando??
<vicro> es lo que busco?
<BoF> la sentencia sql?
<BoF> o necesitas saber que se esta ejecutando?
<vicro> que se esta ejecutando (si es update o insert o delete)
<BoF> pues crea una variable
<BoF> que devuelva un numero
<BoF> si la variable es 1
<BoF> insert
<vicro> si, pero como se valido eso, que variable en oracle o mysql o postgre me da esa propiedad
<vicro> ??
<BoF> vicro, DECLARE var_insert CHAR (1);
<BoF> vicro, y?
<vicro> NO
<vicro> no
<vicro> aun nada
<BoF> mmmm
<vicro> voy a tener que ocupar merge
<vicro> :(
<BoF> pero con merge te sale?
<vicro> si pero es mas engorroso la validacion
<BoF> mmm
<BoF> no se me ocurre
<BoF> otra solucion
<vicro> ingrese al canal #oracle pero no puedo enviar nada, sabes algo al respecto??
<BoF> estas registrado?
<vicro> mmm no
<vicro> como lo hago ??
<BoF>  /msg nickserv register tuclave tunick
<vicro> msg = valor fijo,  nickserv = canal ??
<BoF> e?
<BoF> registra tu apodo
<vicro> no me funciona
<vicro> mmm:(
<BoF> revisaste tu correo?
<BoF> perdon
<BoF> que errror
<BoF>  /msg nickserv register tuclave  tucorreo
<BoF> luego ve a tu correo
<WillNux> el registro no admite correos de hotmail msn live
<vicro> ok
<vicro> todo ok
<vicro> estaba mal mi correo :P
<BoF> :P
<SpArTaKo> Buenas noches desde mexico llevo tres cds grabados en gnomebaker y brasero de una sinple carpeta de fotos que debo entregar
<SpArTaKo> me dice que ya esta grabado
<SpArTaKo> y cuando lo trato de leer en win por que ahi lo leeran en la oficina a que va
<SpArTaKo> dice disco vacio
<SpArTaKo> lo meto a la maquina con ubuntu y dice datos de gnomebaker
<braiam> SpArTaKo: en brasero existe una opción luego de pulsar grabar, la cual aumenta la compatibilidad con los so win, deberas grabar de nuevo los archivos para seleccionar la opción
<SpArTaKo> sabras como se llama esa opcion ?
<SpArTaKo> por que le puse una opcion que decia que era mas tardada pero que eso evitaba posibles errores
<braiam> SpArTaKo: en la ayuda de brasero la encontraras
<braiam> se llama...
<braiam> SpArTaKo: luego de apretar el boton "grabar..." aparecerá "Opciones de un proyecto de datos", busca "Aumentar la compatibilidad con sistemas Windows"
<SpArTaKo> gracias
<SpArTaKo> estoy reintendolo aun tengo varios cds
<SpArTaKo> :p
<steeldan> buenos días
<steeldan> tengo un problema con ubuntu
<fosco_> buenas
<steeldan> y es que no arranca despues de instalar
<steeldan> he cambiado de tarjeta grafica y he formateado todo
<steeldan> he instalado windows
<steeldan> y he instalado ubuntu
<steeldan> pero al darle a arrancar ubuntu en el grub se me keda la pantalla en morado o a veces parpadeando y ahi se queda
<fosco_> steeldan, eso puede pasar cuando hay alguna incompatibilidad con el instalador grafico y tu targeta gráfica
<fosco_> puedes usar la iso alternate para instalar en modo texto
<fosco_> después una vez instalado si sigues teniendo problemas podemos arreglarlos más fácilmente
<steeldan> q es iso alternate?
<steeldan> el instalador si que me funciona
<fosco_> la iso es el archivo que te descargas para pasar a un CD y así poder instalar ubuntu
<steeldan> es despues de instalar cuando ya arranco ubuntu
<fosco_> existen muchas versiones diferentes de esa iso
<fosco_> la habitual es la desktop
<fosco_> la alternate hace una instalacion en modo texto
<fosco_> si ya tienes ubuntu instalado entonces podemos pasar directamente a arreglar el problema
<steeldan> instalado está
<fosco_> ok, al arrancar ves el menu del grub? (el que te deja elegir windows o ubuntu)
<steeldan> si
<steeldan> me salen las opciones de ubuntu y windows
<steeldan> con una pantalla morada
<fosco_> ok, en ese menu tienes una entrada q dice rescue mode o algo asi
<fosco_> ese modo te dejará entrar en el sistema en modo texto
<steeldan> hay una entrada q one ubuntu (modo recuperacion)
<steeldan> o algo asi
<fosco_> ese
<fosco_> una vez dentro podemos intentar identificar el problema y solucionarlo
<steeldan> ahi q entrare como en modo consola?
<fosco_> si
<steeldan> y como podré identificar el problema
<steeldan> es q no estoy delante de mi pc
<steeldan> pq estoy en el curro ahora :(
<fosco_> puedes entrar en ese modo y chatear desde otro ordenador? así será todo mucho más agil
<steeldan> lo probaré al mediodia
<fosco_> ok, pues al mediodia vuelves
<fosco_> hacerlo sin el ordenador delante es inutil
<steeldan> ok
<steeldan> pos nos vemos al medidodia
<steeldan> muxas gracias
<geckoclown> hola
<alumno> alguien sabe como poner el mismo pie de pagina en estilos diferentes de pagina en writer
<Ahimsa> Tengo instalado los elementary icons en mi Gnome
<Ahimsa> Quiero modificar el icono de Spotify por otro
<Ahimsa> Me lo descargo...
<Ahimsa> lo copio en /usr/share/icons/elementary/app/48x48/ y ahora?
<gilbert> Buen dia, casi una semana y sigo con el mismo problema en SAMBA
<gilbert> En espera de que alguien con experiencia en el tema me ayude.
<gilbert> Que conste que no es problema de NAS que tengo instalado porque desde windows 7 en esta misma maquina lo hago sin problema
<gilbert> Unable to mount location.. Vamos alguien que tenga experiencia en esto......
<guampa> gilbert: que te acontece?
<gilbert> guampa_ Hola tengo problemas con samba
<gilbert> No se si puedes ver lo que postee arriba
<guampa> si ya lo lei, que detalles podes proporcionar?
<gilbert> Bueno no soy muy ducho en Linux.
<guampa> ok
<guampa> voy a tratar de deducir un poco de lo que escribiste
<gilbert> Solo se decirte que antes cuando buscaba la network me salia el NAS que tengo y podia revisar todo sin problemas
<guampa> vos queres compartir carpetas desde linux a windows?
<guampa> o al reves?
<gilbert> No solo acceder al NAS que tengo y que antes podia pero ahora no
<gilbert> El NAS es como un server
<gilbert> Donde tengo todo centralizado
<gilbert> Fue despues de algun update
<guampa> NAS en realidad es iscsi o equivalentes, samba tecnicamente constituiria un "SAN"
<guampa> el servidor esta corriendo ubuntu?
<gilbert> Es una distro de linux se llama Open-e
<guampa> ah
<guampa> tal vez en ##linux entonces, este canal es para soporte de ubuntu nomas
<gilbert> Solo pasa con ubuntu todas las otras maqunas en mi red acceden sin problema
<guampa> el problema lo tenes en un cliente ubuntu, ok
<gilbert> Pense aqui porque solo me pasa con Ubuntu
<gilbert> Tengo windows en otras maquinas y funciona sin problemas
<gilbert> Si exacto
<guampa> luego de que te da el error, trata de identificar algun mensaje significativo en los logs de errores, como x ejemplo /var/log/messages , /var/log/syslog, /var/log/samba/*
<gilbert> eso lo busco por consola o como hago
<guampa> el programa gnome-system-log te puede ayudar si preferis GUI
<guampa> por consola podes examinar x ejemplo las ultimas 200 lineas de un archivo con el comando "tail"
<guampa> tail -n200
<gilbert> ok voy a revisar y ahorita regreso
<guampa> tail -n200 archivo.log
<guampa> ok
<gilbert> ok
<luckatoni> Antes del kernel 2.6 no habia el directorio sys , para cambio de dispositivos en caliente? solo quiero un si o no,xd
<zuhaitz> Hola, ¿Algún tio masculino y machote para conocernos y lo que surja?
<erAbuelo> no, aqui somos todo mujeres
<dzup> que clase de preguntaes esa?
<luckatoni> zuhaitz, te engañaste de red y canal creo
<SrUbuntu> Hola. Alguna herramienta de desempacar para GNU/Linux?
<erAbuelo> tar
<zuhaitz> Perdon, no iba aquí,
<guampa> SrUbuntu: que clase de herramienta? gui? o algun formato particular?
<SrUbuntu> mm
<SrUbuntu> si pueden ser las 2 mejor
<SrUbuntu> CLI & GUI
<guampa> x defecto tenes tar, gzip y bzip2 en consola
<SrUbuntu> mm pero
<SrUbuntu> digo desempacar ejecutables
<guampa> ahhh otra cosa entonces
<guampa> en que formato estan los ejecutables que queres desempacar?
<SrUbuntu> pues
<SrUbuntu> que yo sepa, los ejecutables no tienen extensión :l
<SrUbuntu> al menos en GNU/Linux
<guampa> hablo del formato, no de la extension
<guampa> packer para ELF buscas?
<SrUbuntu> mmm \:
<SrUbuntu> ELF?
<guampa> es un formato de ejecutable en linux
<SrUbuntu> sip
<SrUbuntu> pero si hay algún otro para los de windows también me gustaría tenerlo
<guampa> http://upx.sourceforge.net/
<guampa> http://psx-scene.com/forums/f19/best-elf-packer-latest-81585/
<SrUbuntu> coñe
<SrUbuntu> es verdad
<SrUbuntu> upx es multiplataforma XD no me acordaba
<SrUbuntu> gracias :]]
<guampa> x nadas !
 * SrUbuntu bb
<luckatoni> Cual es el atajo de Sector de aréas de trabajo para unity?gracias
<luckatoni> Selector*
<luckatoni> Super + S , gracias
<luckatoni> por favor, me podeis hacer un aclarado de para que sirve el directorio tftpboot?gracias
<Damuru> hola gente
<Damuru> tengo una pregunta sobre hardy heron
<fosco_> pregunta sin miedo, si alguien lo sabe te responderá
<Damuru> yo quiero actualizar los repositorios para instalar programas mas nuevos, como le hago?
<fosco_> !hardy
<kubot> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) es la octava serie de Ubuntu. Soporte para el escritorio termina el 12 de Mayo del 2011. Mira en !upgrade, !lts y !eol para más detalles.
<Damuru> es la que mas me gusta!!!
<fosco_> supuestamente hardy aun tiene soporte
<fosco_> y puedes usar sus repos
<Damuru> bueno por ejemplo
<fosco_> pero las versiones principales de los programas no varía
<Damuru> quise instalar skype y me pide libsound2 version 18
<Damuru> hardy tiene la 15
<Damuru> como le hago eso se puede actualizar?
<fosco_> por ejemplo si hardy salió con firefox 3.0.x siempre usará firefox 3.0.x, no pasará automaticamente a firefox4
<Damuru> si pero no se pueden agregar repositorios?
<luckatoni> fosco_, no sabia eso
<Damuru> para que cuando hayan actualizaciones
<Damuru> me la opcion de instalar?
<fosco_> Damuru, normalmente eso lo ofrecen desde repositorios PPA, pero como son repos personales (no oficiales) solo soportan lo que la gente tiene, que suele ser versiones más nuevas
<Damuru> :( asi que no puedo instalar skype por ejemplo?
<javila> Por si vale de algo Damuru ,yo pase de 10.10 a 11.04 y me mantiene skype.
<Damuru> me da lastima por que hardy vuela!!!!
<Damuru> y los otros no me hacen rendir la maquina aveces se me quedan como pensando
<Damuru> y hardy no hace nada de eso
<Damuru> aparte que sa garza y esos tonos marrones son hermosos y los de ahora son muy win vista no me gustan
<arp-> Holas
<javila> nas arp-
<arp-> m4v:
<arp-> andas porahi?
<m4v> arp-: sup?
<arp-_> m4v:  listo, eso lo solucione
<arp-_> muchas gracias
<arp-_> m4v:
<m4v> arp-_: dnd
<juanito> alguien sabe como sale mi usb por el virtual box? no lo reconoce
<Alan_> hola?
<cousteau> o/3
<cousteau> digo... o/
<Alan_> alguien me puede dar la mano con el xdebug?
<juanito> como ativo usb en el virtual ?
<zurdito> quien usa hp jornada handheld
<m4v> !clasico > arp-_
<kubot> arp-_: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<xblaster> gpredict saben utilizar
<fosco_> que cosas más raras que pedís :)
<xblaster> tal vez,
<xblaster> pero necesito, u otro programa q haga lo mismo
<fosco_> y que hace ese programa?
<xblaster> bueno te da coordenadas para fta
<fosco_> vaya, ni idea
<xblaster> te indica q satelite esta disponible en tu zona para captar señales libres
<Alan_> pregunta, alguien sabe porque despues de instalar el xdebug no me muestra los errores formateados, sino me los muestra todo pegado :S
<ElVillano> saludos a todos
<ElVillano> no logro conexión inalambrica en ubuntu 10.10
<BoF> ElVillano, que tarjeta es?
<BoF> broadcom?
<juanito> alguien sabe como activar mi usb desde el virtual box ?
<ElVillano> BoF, es una lenovo 3000 C200
<ElVillano> BoF, es una lenovo 3000 C200 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<fernandito> juanito: tienes q agregar tu usuario al grupo de virtualvox
<fernandito> *virtualbox
<juanito> fernandito, no te entiendo
<fernandito> juanito: para poder usar el virtual vox tu usuario tiene q pertenecer al grupo de usuarios de virtual vox... ahora como haces eso te vas a sistema->administracion->usuarios y grupos
<juanito> ok
<fernandito> y hay seleccionas tu usario y pones opciones avanzadas, privilegios de usuario, y pones usar virtual box hasi agregas tu usuario al grupo de usuarios y puedes usar la usb
<juanito> gracias fernandito voy a probarlo
<fernandito> juanito: tienes q cerrar y abrir tu seccion para q funcione...
<juanito> fernandito, no funciona
<juanito> fernandito, no funciona ah ok
<juanito> no se pudo
<fernandito> juanito: ahora tienes q montar tu usb en la maquina virtual
<juanito> ya lo
<juanito> meti a mi
<arp-> um
<juanito> notebook y nada
<arp-> alguien porobo glxgears en 11.04?
<fernandito> juanito: en el menu de arriba dispositivos hay muentas tu usb en la maquina virtual
<arp-> a pesar de tener los drivers nvidia instalados.. no parece funcionar bien el test
<arp-> los engranajes no giran
<juanito> ok
<juanito> fernandito, en el mismo virtual box ?
<fernandito> cuando corres tu sistema virtual , hay en la parte superior hay un menu q dise "dispositivos"
<cousteau> arp-, glxgears no creo que vaya muy bien con composición
<cousteau> o al menos con composición 3D
<cousteau> no sé cómo va, pero creo que puedes activar "Unity 2D"
<juanito> fernandito, configuracion ?
<arp-> en 10.10 lo usaba y funciona abien cousteau
<arp-> cousteau: , el tema es que voy a Controladores Adicionales y me ofrece 2
<fernandito> juanito: no, en el sistema virtual, cuando corres la maquina virtual
<arp-> entonces, instale el nvidia version 173
<arp-> reincie y luego voy de nuevo y me dice
<juanito> fernandito, si arriba dispositivos el Sand.. esta activado
<arp-> el controlador esta instalado y habilitado, pero no se esta usando actualmente
<cousteau> arp-, 173?? 260 como mínimo!
<arp-> cousteau: que onda?
<arp-> probe tambien con uno que se llama nvidia-current
<arp-> version 2xx, y me dicel o mismo luego
<cousteau> ese debería ser el bueno
<cousteau> ni después de reiniciar?
<arp-> controlador instalado y habilitado
<arp-> pero no se esta usando, si he reiniciado
<cousteau> pues ni idea
<fernandito> juanito: mmm puedes mandarme una captura...
<juanito> fernandito, espera
<arp-> cousteau: si instalo los originales de nvidia de la web
<arp-> que onda?
<cousteau> arp-, bueno, para empezar creo que es en modo texto
<arp-> si
<arp-> ya los he usado hace años
<cousteau> segundo, cada vez que se actualice el kernel o el xserver-xorg te tocará reinstalar
<arp-> es verdad
<arp-> :S
<jgratero> Wenas, tengo un pequeño gran problema
<jgratero> algo se esta comiendo el espacio del disco duro
<cousteau> !baobab
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'baobab'.
<cousteau> >:(
<jgratero> probe con sudo touch /forcefsck
<jgratero> para comprobar errores de disco
<Julious> !compiz
<kubot> Compiz Fusion es un manejador de ventanas 3D. Si usas KDE4 se recomienda usar los efectos de kwin en lugar de instalar compiz. Ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Compiz_Fusion
<jgratero> limpie con bleachbit
<jgratero> y nada
<juanito> fernandito, no se puede
<cousteau> jgratero, eso no hará nada... prueba yendo a Aplicaciones > Accesorios > Analizador de uso de disco
<cousteau> y ahí tienes un análisis detallado
<arp-> cousteau:
<arp-> vos tenes una nvidia?
<jgratero> lo instalo? Estoy en xubuntu
<cousteau> jgratero, debería estar instalado
<cousteau> arp-, sip, pero usa el driver 96.x
<arp-> por?
<fernandito> juanito: no se si me estas entendiendo... puedes mandarme un captura... tu maquina virtual es una windows o una linux
<jgratero> no, no viene por defecto en xubuntu
<jgratero> ya lo instalo y les digo
<fernandito> juanito: y tienes intalado los controladores adicionales del virtual box????
<arp-> cousteau: que es conposition o eso que me decias antes
<arp-> ?
<dzup> jgratero: du -h --max-depth 1 /| sort -n | tail
<cousteau> arp-, bueno, lo que usa compiz
<cousteau> ahora no sé qué se usa
<cousteau> antes, con `metacity --replace &` se arreglaba
<cousteau> dzup, y por qué hacer eso teniendo el analizador de uso de disco ahí tan mono?
<braiam> cousteau: ahora «unity --replace &» :)
<dzup> cousteau: paraque le de los sizes y paths
<arp-> no uso compiz
<dzup> cousteau: ordenaditos de mayor a menor
<cousteau> dzup, eso hace también baobab
<cousteau> y muestra un gráfico de anillo
<dzup> pero asi se ve mas apantallador
<dzup> :( ademas le faltaria su sudo du -h --max-depth 1 /| sort -n | tail   <--sudo :p
<Julious> !clementine
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'clementine'.
<dzup> este estaria mejor (creo) watch -n60 du /var/log/messages
<dzup> ...en tiempo real
<dzup> watch -n60 du /
<jgratero> dzup, esto es lo que me sale por el terminal
<jgratero> cpfa11@cpfa11-desktop:~$ sudo du -h --max-depth 1 /| sort -n | tail
<jgratero> [sudo] password for cpfa11:
<jgratero> du: no se puede acceder a «/proc/8334/task/8334/fd/3»: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<jgratero> du: no se puede acceder a «/proc/8334/task/8334/fdinfo/3»: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<jgratero> du: no se puede acceder a «/proc/8334/fd/3»: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<jgratero> du: no se puede acceder a «/proc/8334/fdinfo/3»: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<m4v> !paste jgratero
<kubot> jgratero: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<cousteau> jgratero, usa el maldito analizador de uso de disco
<cousteau> alt-f2 -> `baobab`
<dzup> heh
<jgratero> costeau, mis disculpas por lo del paste
<jgratero> primero
<jgratero> segundo, estaba corriendo el comando que me recomendo dzup
<jgratero> tercero, si no me quieres ayudar, solo dilo y ya
<cousteau> jgratero, yo te quiero ayudar, te sugiero usar el analizador de uso de disco, que hace eso mismo pero gráficamente
<cousteau> el comando de dzup puede dar esos problemillas... también vale, pero mete algo de ruido y es en línea de comandos
<jgratero> ya estoy en el, es el que uso en mi pc de ubuntu, aqui lo que me dice es que el disco esta casi colapsado
<cousteau> jgratero, dale a "Explorar sistema de archivos" (icono de un disco duro)
<cousteau> y espera un ratejo
<dzup> ps aux | sort -nk +4   no se si te sirviria ver los procesos ordenados por uso de memoria
<jgratero> hummm dejame ver
<jgratero> tambien habia pensado en eso, un temporal o algo asi
<cousteau> dzup, pero para qué quiere todo eso si ya tiene el baobab que lo hace?
<jgratero> estoy revisando este post
<jgratero> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1652909
<cousteau> con el baobab vas viendo qué carpeta tiene más tamaño, y qué contenido es el que más abulta
<jgratero> hummm
<cousteau> si es /var/cache/apt, a lo mejor limpiando se arregla
<jgratero> eso podria ser
<dzup> por eso digo que me ignoren :p
<cousteau> o en el baobab (el analizador de uso de disco) puedes darle a "Explorar carpeta personal" para ver tu home
<jgratero> ok, fijense
<jgratero> la carpeta que aparece como consumiendo casi todo el espacio
<jgratero> es la de log
<dzup> por eso sugeri: watch -n5 du /var/log
<dzup> para que vaya viedo que le genera tanto log :p
<dzup> segun mis experiencias vividas, porque yo nomas tengo 15g para mi linux, el primer carpeta a mirar es /var/log  existen programas que la saturan rapido ;)
<dzup> ...quizas me equivoque :(
<guampa> todo var
<guampa> /var/cache, /var/lib y /var/spool se pueen llenar facil tambien
<guampa> du -sh /var/*
<dzup> correcto
<jgratero> si pero lo que me extraña es el ritmo de la perdida de espacio
<jgratero> esta mañana pase de 5.99 gb a 3.42
<jgratero> en menos de 30 minutos
<dzup> watch -n5 du /var
<cousteau> /var/log?
<dzup> eso es mucho log
<cousteau> jgratero, bien, ahora puedes ir bajando niveles en el árbol de carpetas y ver qué pasa
<dzup> algun programa esta mandando mucho a /var/log ?
<cousteau> a mí sólo me ocupa 8 MB... ¿tu ordenador tiene más de 8 MB de disco duro?
<cousteau> supondremos que sí
<jgratero> es un viejo optiplex de dell
<jgratero> el modelo que tenemos en la oficina
<jgratero> tenemos con varias capacidades, pero el mio tiene 40 GB
<dzup> sudo du -h /var/log
<jgratero> es la carpeta de apt
<jgratero> dentro de cache
<luckatoni> por favor, para que sirve el directorio lost+found?
<jgratero> ya corro el comando dzup
<dzup> fijate si es cache y ahi estan los .deb   ...como sugerieron anterioirmente puedes borrarlos
<jgratero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/610209/
<jgratero> ese es el resultado de sudo du -h /var/log
<dzup> wow 14G	/var/log
<dzup> correlo ahora en esa carpeta
<dzup> son 14g ...por ahi esta el problema
<cousteau> luckatoni, es donde se ponen los archivos "perdidos" cuando se hace un fsck y no se sabe dónde estaban
<cousteau> no debería contener nada
<jgratero> de nuevo sudo du -h /var/log?
<cousteau> 14G	/var/log -> hmmm
<cousteau> ábrelo en el navegador de archivos, vista de detalle, ordenar por tamaño
<dzup> jsudo du -h /var/log/* | sort -n
<braiam> 14 ?!?!?! no tiene logrotate?
<cousteau> a saber qué hay ahí dentro
<luckatoni> cousteau, cuando estas copiando archivod, el sistema tiene una caída, entonces al iniciar de nuevo , el fsck se pone en accion y recupera los archivos y los pone en este directorio?
<dzup> como quieras hacerlo, como dice cousteau o asi: sudo du -h /var/log/* | sort -n
<mimecar> luckatoni: si el archivo no se ha terminado de copiar, o está corrupto o lo borra el sistema
<cousteau> o pega un   ls -lS /var/log
<luckatoni> ok, mimecar y cousteau  sois unos genios,xd
<braiam> cousteau: ^
<cousteau> braiam, sí?
<braiam> lo mismo :)
<juanito> fernandito, no se puede instalar
<juanito> fernandito, el virtual box de la web
<fernandito> mmmm que te dise
<juanito> fernandito, me dice
<juanito> Conflictos con el paquete instalado «virtualbox-ose\Uffffffff\Uffffffff@
<jgratero> ya pego el reporte
<cousteau> ls -lhS /var/log
<fernandito> juanito: primero desinstala el virtual box ose
<cousteau> (la "h" es para que muestre los tamaños en bonito; no es imprescindible)
<juanito> fernandito, seguro ? ok
<braiam> h = bonito, yo diría legible
<cousteau> fernandito, no se necesita el vbox normal y luego hay que instalarle el extension package?
<dzup> h = human
<juanito> fernandito, pero ya esta desinsstalado
<cousteau> braiam, para un ASCII Artist es lo mismo
<jgratero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/610215/
<fernandito> juanito: estas seguro q esta desinstalado
<braiam> syslog y kern.log
<cousteau> veis? ahí está el problema de hacer caso a dzup: ha ordenado los números alfabéticamente
<juanito> lo unico que esta instalado fernandito es un paquete que dice solucion de virtualizacion para x86 binarios basicos
<cousteau> bueno, no alfabéticamente, pero ignorando los K, M, G
<dzup> cousteau: si
<juanito> fernandito, tambien lo elimino ?
<fernandito> claro
<juanito> ok
<braiam> son syslog y kern.log!!!
<dzup> y dondeestan los 14g?
<jgratero> entre esos dos
<jgratero> es lo que veo
<jgratero> pero como pueden ocupar tanto?
<braiam> jgratero: reinicias o suspendes la maquina?
<jgratero> reinicio
<juanito> fernandito, gracias, estoy instalando
<mimecar> jgratero: ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<jgratero> nunca suspendo aqui en la oficina
<erAbuelo> revisaste los logs ?
<jgratero> xubuntu 11.04
<braiam> jgratero: tienes logrotate instalado?
<jgratero> recien actualice ayer
<fernandito> juanito: ok me cuentas...
<dzup> wow at 5,8G	/var/log/syslog 6,6G	/var/log/kern.log
<cousteau> esos archivos se pueden borrar sin mucho problema, no?
<jgratero> hummm dejame verificar
<braiam> dzup: creo que no tiene logrotate
<cousteau> (yo no lo haría sin estar seguro)
<cousteau> también 667M	/var/log/syslog.1
<erAbuelo> yo revisaria primero a ver que llena los archivos
<braiam> ese sí ^
<cousteau> pero en serio, con un ls -lhS /var/log sería más fácil de ver
<jgratero> vamos a correr eso a ver
<fernandito> cousteau: la verda hace tiempo q no uso el vbox de ose cundo lo testie hace ya arto tiempo tenia muchas limitaciones, no se en que estado estara actualmente
<dzup> erAbuelo: yo tambien
<juanito> erAbuelo, que edad tienes ?
<dzup> watch -n5 du /var/log/syslog  <-- ya despues de revizar las ultimas lineas de eso, y si no encuentras nada extrano fijate con ese comando
<erAbuelo> la suficiente
<braiam> tail es mas bonito!!!
<cousteau> fernandito, lo único que sé es que a partir de la 4.0 dejó de existir OSE/xVM; ahora es "el libre" y "el libre con el extension pack no libre (pero gratis)"
<jgratero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/610218/
<cousteau> dzup, qué hace watch? como tail -f?
<erAbuelo> no
<fernandito> cousteau: interesante le dare una checkeada gracias por el dato
<dzup> watch -nSEGUNDOS para refresh
<cousteau> ah
<braiam> dzup: tailf hace lo mismo en tiempo real
<mimecar> fernandito: has instalado algún programa externo a ubuntu?
<juanito> cousteau, osea lo que me dijo fernandito esta mal ?
<mimecar> drivers que no sean de los repositorios...
<dzup> pues indudablemente en linux tenemos el lujo de usar muchos comandos o combinaciones de ellos que hacen lo mismo :p braiam
<cousteau> juanito, ni idea, hace largo tiempo que no uso virtualbox
<jgratero> si, eso es lo bueno
<braiam> jgratero: ahora haz |sudo tail -n 30 /var/log/kern.log /var/log/syslog»
<jgratero> hay muchas opciones para todo
<braiam> a veces demasiadas!!!!
<juanito> fernandito, me dice que para usar el usb 2.0 instale un extanse pack ÑS
<juanito> :S
<braiam> juanito: pues a instalarlo :P
<fernandito> juanito: no te preocupes lo que digo funciona
<cousteau> lo curioso es que kern.log fue accedido a las 14:00, hace ya rato
<juanito> fernandito, ya, pero de donde lo descargo ?
<jgratero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/610220/
<fernandito> juanito: asi yo lo uso que exista otra solucion es otra cosa
<cousteau> (no sé en qué franja horaria estás, pero si ahora son :41, a menos que estés en un país con hora fraccionada, fue hace como poco 41 minutos)
<mimecar> juanito: el propio virtualbox te lo dice
<juanito> mimecar, solo me dice que lo instale
<erAbuelo> esto tiene toda la pinta de ser el culpable -> May 19 14:00:48 cpfa11-desktop kernel: [10086.658905] [drm:intel_prepare_page_flip] *ERROR* Prepared flip multiple times
<braiam> jgratero: tu log esta lleno de [drm:intel_prepare_page_flip] *ERROR* Prepared flip multiple times
<juanito> USB 2.0 está habilitado para esta máquina virtual. Sin embargo esto requiere que Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack esté instalado.
<juanito> Instale el Paquete de Extensiones desde el sitio de descargas de VirtualBox. Después de esto podrá rehabilitar USB 2.0. Por el momento será deshabilitado a menos que cancele los cambios de preferencias actuales.
<mimecar> te da un enlace en la misma pantalla
<juanito> eso dice
<cousteau> ahora a googlear lo de "Prepared flip multiple times"
<cousteau> ZOMG!! dónde está !google cuando lo necesitas??
<braiam> parece que es un error en el kernel...
<juanito> !google extension pack virtual box
<kubot> juanito: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<jgratero> aparece en un reporte de bug
<juanito> ?
<braiam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/765813
<jgratero> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/765813
<fernandito> juanito: ya me perdi, en que estas....
<juanito> fernandito, no me sale la usb
<dzup> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/765813 sugiere:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/765813/+attachment/2110008/+files/10-intel.conf
<mimecar> juanito: te tiene que salir
<juanito> fernandito, cuando le doy a habilitar controlador usb 2.0 EHCI , en configuracion del virtual box , me sale el anuncio que puse arriba
<mimecar> lo único es que usarás una conexión más lenta
<fernandito> juanito: entoses i8nstala el Extencion Pack
<juanito> Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack
<juanito> fernandito, donde esta ?
<fernandito> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/server-storage/virtualbox/downloads/index.html#extpack
<braiam> jgratero: aplica el https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/765813/+attachment/2110495/+files/.drirc en tu carpeta personal
<dzup> en xorg.conf*
<jgratero> ok
<dzup> y cruza los dedos.
<juanito> grax
<braiam> dzup: sugún comentario #8 eso deshabilita la acceleración por hw
<dzup> Add the file "10-intel.conf" to "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d". (disables the feature, and xorg will start proper.)
<jgratero> vamos a ver
<jgratero> esto lo edito via gedit... digo, mouspad?
<jgratero> o algo asi como sudo visudo, por ese tipo de editor de texto
<braiam> jgratero: no, descarga el archivo
<braiam> jgratero: «wget https://launchpadlibrarian.net/71021860/.drirc && sudo mv .drirc /etc/
<braiam> drirc
<braiam> jgratero: «wget https://launchpadlibrarian.net/71021860/.drirc && sudo mv .drirc /etc/drirc»
<braiam> así esta mejor :)
<cousteau> jgratero, visudo es para editar el archivo sudoers
<jgratero> mejor
<mimecar> cousteau: cuidado con tocar ese archivo
<cousteau> por eso... que no hace falta usarlo
<juanito> fernandito, por fin , gracias eh amigo te pasaste
<fernandito> juanito: ok no hay problema
<jgratero> listo
<dzup> jgratero: tambien paste las ultimas lineas de /var/log/kern.log
<jgratero> del contenido de .dirc?
<braiam> jgratero: tendrás que salir de sesión para reiniciar el X
<dzup> /var/log/kern.log
<Stoneangel> buenas noches
<braiam> Stoneangel: donde vives?!?!
<Stoneangel> en colombia braiam
<Stoneangel> pero este es el canal de españa no?
<Stoneangel> XD
<braiam> nop... Canal Oficial de *Soporte* de Ubuntu en Español
<dzup> este es un canal publico
<Stoneangel> alguien puede indicarme como configurar dos cuentas del mismo servidor en thunderbird
<jgratero> gracias por todo!
<mimecar> menú preferencias, cuentas
<jgratero> ahora les cuento como me fue
<jgratero> de vuelta al trabajo
<Stoneangel> hola mimecar, gusto de verte conectado
<Stoneangel> a ver me explico un poco mejor, tengo dos cuentas la una es stoneangel@co.bitefight.org y la otra es stoneangel@co.tanoth.com, creo la primera en thunderbird y trabaja perfecto, pero cuando creo la segunda me cambia los datos de la primera y me los pone iguales a los de la segunda que acabo de crear
<Stoneangel> ambas cuentas hacen uso del mismo servidor game.mx.gfsrv.net
<mimecar> Stoneangel: NUNCA PONGAS CUENTAS DE CORREO
<mimecar> vas a recibir más spam ahora solo por eso
<avernos> que es Xinerama?
<Stoneangel> bueno de momento soporto el spam con tal de poder configurar las cuentas
<Stoneangel> en los próximos días me habilitarán otras 4 cuentas y no quiero tener que estar entrando a 6 cuentas de manera individual cada hora
<mimecar> Stoneangel: los logs son públicos
<mimecar> en la configuración de la cuenta tienes que crear una nueva
<Stoneangel> eso hago, pero como te digo me cambia los datos de la primera y los pone igual a los de la segunda que estoy creando
<mimecar> Stoneangel: si creas una cuenta nueva es imposible
<mimecar> en los datos de smtp solo puedes tener un servidor y cuenta activado
<Stoneangel> el smtp es el mismo para las dos cuentas
<mimecar> el servidor si, pero el usuario no
<Stoneangel> game.mx.gfsrv.net
<Stoneangel> lo se, pero si cambio el usuario en una, automáticamente y de manera inexplicable lo cambia también en la otra
<Stoneangel> y ahi es donde estoy atascado
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<Stoneangel> 11.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<Stoneangel> última actualización hace como 2 minutos
<mimecar> pon los pasos que sigues para crear la cuenta
<Stoneangel> ok, archivo/nuevo/cuenta de correo
<mimecar> usa herramientas, configuración de cuentas
<Onicev> Hola
<Stoneangel> ok, empezaré de nuevo
<Onicev> Una duda a ver si me la podeis resolver: ¿Por que cuando minimizo una ventana en Ubuntu 11.04, luego no puedo maximizarla de nuevo?
<Onicev> Es como si desapareciera de la pantalla
<Stoneangel> listo, acciones de cuenta/nueva cuenta de correo
<Onicev> Si se trata de un archivo de sonido, queda minimizado el programa, el sonido sigue sonando pero no hay manera de poder maximizar esa ventana para poder quitar el sonido o modificarlo
<braiam> Onicev: estan en la barra a la izquierda
<Stoneangel> pongo nombre/correo/contraseña y continuar
<Onicev> No tengo ninguna barra a la izquierda
<Onicev> solo la de arriba y la de abajo
<mimecar> Onicev: ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<braiam> Onicev: usas Ubuntu Clasico?
<Onicev> La 11.04
<Onicev> si
<mimecar> no has instalado gnome 3 verdad?
<Onicev> el clasico
<Onicev> supongo que no
<Onicev> no lo se
<Onicev> he instalado lo que instala 11.04 por defecto pero arranco con ubuntu clasico
<mimecar> entonces no lo has instalado
<Onicev> me refiero con "no lo se" a lo de gnome 3
<cousteau> creo que si lo hubieses instalado lo sabrías
<Onicev> pues ni idea por que solo actualice de 10.10  a 11.04 y se instalo lo que se instalo por defecto con 11.04 manteniendo algunos programas y cosas que tenia en 10.10
<Stoneangel> listo mimecar, creada la primera cuenta, ahora voy por la segunda
<Onicev> De todas maneras, me gustaria saber si puedo "maximizar" de alguna manera el programa previamente minimizado
<mimecar> Onicev: pulsando en la barra de tareas pasas el programa a primer plano
<mimecar> con el botón derecho maximizas
<Onicev> Acabo de minimizar una ventana y con el boton derecho no me sucede nada
<Onicev> a no ser que lo haya hecho mal
<Onicev> simplemente ha desaparecido
<mimecar> si pulsas en la barra de tareas la ventana sale de nuevo
<Onicev> Supongo que por barra de tareas, os referis a la que hay en la parte superior de la pantalla, donde viene "Aplicaciones, Lugares, Sistema"
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> está abajo
<Onicev> jo
<mimecar> siempre que no lo hayas cambiado
<xblaster> hola mimecar
<Onicev> que yo sepa, ahí no he tocado nada
<Onicev> desde que instale
<Onicev> me aparece la papelera a la derecha
<Onicev> y justo al lado las cuatro pantallas disponibles
<mimecar> en ese panel está la barra de tareas
<Onicev> vale
<Onicev> he pulsado a la izquierda en el pequeño icono que hay y logro minimizar esta ventana del irc
<Onicev> y si pincho otra vez aparece de nuevo
<Stoneangel> listo mimecar, ya pude crear las dos cuentas, tuve que eliminar las que tenía y volver a crearlas desde el administrador de cuentas, porque desde la pantalla principal daba el error que comenté antes
<Onicev> pero no ocurre lo mismo con otras ventanas
<Stoneangel> gracias por todo
<Onicev> como puede ser  con la de la reproducion de musica
<mimecar> Onicev: te salen las aplicaciones minimizadas en la barra de tareas si o no
<Onicev> en la barra de tareas no sale nada de nada
<Onicev> en la de abajo
<Onicev> ni en la de arriba
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla de tu escritorio
<mimecar> si no te sale la has borrado
<Onicev> yo no he tocado nada
<Onicev> esto esta tal cual se actualizo
<mimecar> haz la captura
<mimecar> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema subí la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pegá el link en el canal.
<Onicev> un momento que encuentre como hacerlo
<mimecar> con la tecla de imprimir pantalla
<Stoneangel> con  la actualización de 10.04 ó 10.10 a 11.04 hay ciertos paneles que se desaparecen igual sucede con algunos panel-applets
<Stoneangel> yo tuve que reinstalar algunos y otros volverlos a agregar
<Stoneangel> la miniapliación de indicadores fue una que tuve que volver a agregar al panel porque al actualizar se desapareció
<Onicev> Ya tengo la captura.
<Onicev> ¿Como uso lo del pastebin?
<braiam> !paste | Onicev
<kubot> Onicev: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema subí la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pegá el link en el canal.
<mimecar> no puedes usar pastebin
<Onicev> Se lo que es el pastebin pero no como se usa. Es decir, no me acuerdo como se utiliza
<Onicev> estoy mirando
<Onicev> un momento
<mimecar> entra en la web de imagebin, carga la imagen y publicala
<Onicev> creo que es esto: http://imagebin.org/154091
<mimecar> no tienes la lista de tareas
<mimecar> botón derecho, añadir y lo buscas
<Onicev> ¿Viene como "lista de tareas"?
<mimecar> no creo que sea el nombre exacto
<braiam> Onicev: haces clic derecho a el panel y busca tareas o aplicaciones
<Onicev> estoy en ello
<joseluis1978> lista de ventanas
<braiam> gracias joseluis1978
<Onicev> Lo he logrado
<braiam> !yay | Onicev
<kubot> Onicev: ¡Me alegra que lo hayas conseguido! :)
<joseluis1978> hombre para algo q ya se hacer jejejeje
<Onicev> ya aparece lo que hay abierto... que no es poco
<Onicev> Joer, alguna vez tenia que ser
<Onicev> De todas maneras, muchas gracias por vuestra inestimable ayuda una vez mas
<braiam> Onicev: tambien pudiste haber usado «Alt + Tab» para cambiar de ventana ;)
<Onicev> Je
<juanito> saben porque no puedo usar mi teclado EEUU en paginas web, se activa solo el latinoamericano
<juanito> y en libre oficce si puedo usar el EEUU normal
<Onicev> Lo dicho. Muchas gracias de nuevo y hasta... la proxima duda
<jgratero> problema Cousteau, no puedo agregar las lineas al archivo /var/log/kern.log
<Onicev> saludos
<Onicev> Bye
<jgratero> me dice que no puede asignar los bytes correspondientes
<mimecar> juanito: en que idioma tienes ubuntu?
<juanito> mimecar, espanol
<juanito> ;;;;
<juanito> :::
<mimecar> entonces te pondrá el teclado en ese idioma
<juanito> uhm
<cousteau> jgratero, qué líneas?
<avernos> alguien tiene doble pantalla?
<avernos> configurado todo bajo driver de nvidia, como extension de monitor, es posible que se quede un monitor con un escritorio estatico, de tal manera que si cambio de escritorios un monitor no cambie?
<cousteau> avernos, ehm... me parece que en compiz había algo, pero... puf, ni idea
<cousteau> lo primero sería ver si se puede poner un escritorio en cada pantalla
<mosh_> buen dia una pregunta inusual, alguien sabe donde ver imagenes de la tiera de 12 horas atrasadas y que se haga zoom algo parecido al google earth
<mimecar> mosh_: usa xearth
<mimecar> pero no puedes usar zoom
<mosh_> ah ok
<mimecar> ni encontrarás nada que te permite verlas con un desfase
<avernos> creo que he visto algo al respecto...
<mosh_> es lo que necesito jajjaa, pero crei que no lo encontraria
<mosh_> estoy tratando de investigar cada cuando se actualiza el google earth
<mimecar> mosh_: cada zona del mapa tiene diferente actualización
<braiam> mosh_: depende de que sat toma las fotos y de que zona
<avernos> cousteau, creo que tengo pueste el segundo monitor con un escritorio distinto, pero nose comprobarlo
<avernos> no me deja cambiar de escritorios
<mosh_> ah ok, dejame investigo todo eso para saber es urgente localizar algo de un dia anteriro
<mimecar> avernos: gnome no permite usar fondos diferentes
<mimecar> mosh_: eso no lo podrás hacer
<mimecar> pueden pasr varios meses entre actualizaciones
<avernos> no es el fondo. quiero configurar dos monitores, para trabajar a modo que el secundario sea una extension, pero tambien un escritorio aparte, de tal manera que cuando cambie de escritorio, el monitor secundario no cambie y se quede estatico
<mimecar> avernos: son cosas opuestas
<mimecar> si extiendes el escritorio, no puede ser un escritorio independiente
<avernos> eso estaba pensando segun me leia a mi mismo xd
<avernos> entonces si lo pono como escritorio independiente, podria seguir arrastrando ventanas de una a otra?
<avernos> *de un monitor a otro
<mimecar> si compiz te permite hacer eso si
<avernos> trasteare un poco a ver que logro, gracias ^^
<mosh_> la ultima foto de mi zona fue hace tres años
<mosh_> jaaja
<mosh_> imposible obtener una imagen en tiempo real
<mimecar> mosh_: como quieres obtener una foto en tiempo real del satelite?
<mosh_> es crucial si pudiera
<mimecar> mosh_: si no estas en el ejercito olvidate
<mosh_> la unica manera es la NASA
<mosh_> si te entiendo
<mosh_> me tendre que esperas y en tres años te digo que fue lo q paso jeje
<mimecar> tres años o mas
<cousteau> mosh_, algunas ciudades tienen cámaras que se pueden ver en internet
<cousteau> al lado de mi casa hay una
<cousteau> en una especie de farola absurda, que en vez de iluminar graba
<mosh_> cousteau donde lo encuentro
<mimecar> mosh_: esas cámaras ven lo mismo que tu si pasas por la calla
<aguitel> alguna idea que esta pasando con planeta ubuntu en espanol?
<mimecar> calle
<mosh_> donde encuentro eso mi mecar
<braiam> !ot | mosh_ aguitel cousteau
<kubot> mosh_ aguitel cousteau: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<mosh_> oka sorry
<fernandito> mmmm haber gente me dan una mano, no me sale la ñ ni los acentos en esta aplicacion=emphaty, en lugar de esos caracteres me salen signos de interogacion (?)... algun consejo
<braiam> fernandito: creo que empathy tiene selección de teclado... trata dando clic derecho
<braiam> y busca tu distribución de teclado
<fernandito> mmm la opcion metodo de entrada, que me imagino sea hay, me aparese desabilitada...
<braiam> fernandito: usa IBus, sino funciona usa X
<fernandito> braiam: mmm eso es para configurar mi teclado, pero mi teclado esta bien configurado, solo en esta aplicacion me pasa eso....
<braiam> fernandito: eso es diciendole a la aplicación que teclado debe de usar ;)
<fosco_> fernandito: te pasa en todas las cuentas o en alguna en concreto?
<fernandito> braiam: ok vamos la entonses, estoy instalando el ibus te cuento como sale, bueno pero creo no va por hay por que los acentos y ñs que yo escribo si las veo bien las que me apresen como "?" son las q escriben ustedes
<braiam> fernandito: ok
<braiam> ñáéíóú fernandito
<fernandito> fosco_: me pasa en todas las ventanas del emphaty, pero como dije arriba solo los caracteres q leo, son los q aparese como "?", cuando yo las escribo salen bien
<braiam> fernandito: entonces estas usando iso en lugar de utf
<fernandito> braiam: no estoy usando utf, tu ves bien mis caracteres... esto es una enhe "ñ" y esta otra "Ñ"...
<braiam> fernandito: ve a cuentas, en la cuenta IRC, dale al boton que dice freenode
<braiam> fernandito: si
<braiam> fernandito: ahí dale a editar
<braiam> y en conjunto de caracteres selecciona utf-8
<fernandito> braiam: aja, hay aparese utf
<braiam> Unicode (UTF-8)
<fernandito> braiam: exactamente asi ya estava seleccionado
<fernandito> braiam: ya estaba eso seleccionado, pero haber mandame una ñ para ver...
<braiam> ñÑáéíóú la eñe y vocales con acento ;)
<cousteau> y la u con diéresis?
<fernandito> braiam: nada camarada, = solo veo signos "?"
<braiam> ü
<cousteau> braiam, aaahora sí
<braiam> cousteau: ahora sí que??
<cousteau> la ü
<cousteau> ahora ya está completo
<cousteau> bueno, faltan ¿ y ¡
<braiam> ¿¡
<braiam> ^ :)
<cousteau> perfecto! ya me puedo ir a cenar
<fernandito> braiam: mmm los acentos de cousteau si los veo los tuyos no, esto esta medio raro, mi maquina esta posesa :P
<cousteau> fernandito, en IRC se usan 2 codificaciones: latin-1 y UTF-8; yo creo que uso la UTF-8, pero el XChat soporta las 2
<cousteau> a lo mejor tu cliente no
<braiam> fernandito: mi xchat usa IRC (Latin/Unicode Hybrid)
<braiam> a ver ñÑáéíóú
<braiam> fernandito: ^^
<fernandito> cousteau: puede ser, gracias ya me pico la curiosidad voy a darle unas vueltas y intalare el xchat de paso
<braiam> yay! otro adepto a X-Chat
<braiam> X-Chat rulez
<fernandito> pero gustaba de tener todas mis cuentas en una sola aplicacion :(
<braiam> fernandito: no te preocupes que por más ? es entendible lo que escribo :)
<fernandito> braiam: jajaja claro, pero ese no es el fin, el fin es saber que cosa esta mal
<Braiam> fernandito: yo revisare los bugs de telepathy a ver si hay algo ;)
<fernandito> Braiam: en eso estoy y estoy buscando tu tipo de codificacion para emphaty
<manuel__> hola!! preguntita!!!! necesito utilizar un pc xt 286 como terminal tonta de un sistema por com1 "tty0" alguien sabe como ayudarme
<mimecar> manuel__: tendrás que hacer una instalación por CD o usando diskete
<unknown> hola, necesito saber si alguien me puede ayudar a configurar el MlDonkey??
<mimecar> pero un 286 tiene muy poca potencia
<manuel__> usando disketes
<manuel__> ya
<manuel__> pero solo lo quiero para utilizarlo como terminal
<manuel__> a ver
<guampa> manuel__: tenes el cable nulo?
<mimecar> manuel__: tendrás que buscar una distribución que admita disketes
<manuel__> supongo que estais hablando de instalar el sistema operativo en un hd
<mimecar> manuel__: su
<mimecar> si
<manuel__> la 286 no tiene hd ni cd ni usb
<mimecar> los 286 si que tenían disco duro
<manuel__> quiero un diskete de arranke
<manuel__> que corra un tty
<manuel__> ya se que tenia hd
<guampa> ttylinux manuel__
<manuel__> tiene ide
<manuel__> perdon guanma....
<guampa> y tinycore/microcore linux
<manuel__> tiene buena pinta eso que comentas
<manuel__> ttylinux???
<guampa> si es un micro linux
<manuel__> se puede arrankar con un diskete y ejecutar tty???
<manuel__> si se puede hacer es lo que necesito
<avernos> supongo que es muy probable
<guampa> mira, ahora que los veo aca en mi maquina midem 6mb mas o menos
<avernos> que diskete te refieres?
<guampa> no teva a servir
<guampa> pero estos si:
<guampa> http://www.northernjourney.com/opensource/linside/li008.html
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<guampa> http://www.toms.net/rb/
<guampa> y http://www.linuxlinks.com/Distributions/Floppy/
<mimecar> guampa: seguir en el canal de OT
<unknown> hola, necesito saber si alguien me puede ayudar a configurar el MlDonkey??
<guampa> ok mimecar
<mimecar> unknown: pregunta dudas concretas
<mimecar> o usa alguna de las guías que hay en la red de ese programa
<unknown> mimecar, No logro iniciar algún servidor. Quisera saber si alguien me puede ayudar con eso.
<mimecar> usa algún servidor del emule
<unknown> Pero es que no me reconoce nínguno.
<JaviSR> Muy buenas a todos
<mimecar> unknown: usa los que hay en la web del emule
<avernos> muy buenas javi
<unknown> ahora, otra pregunta: Puedo agregar addons al Xchat?
<JaviSR> alguien de los aquí presentes tiene conocimientos sobre Kerberos,Ldap y NFS? tengo un par de dudas
<manuel__> hola!!
<mimecar> unknown: los que esten escrios en perl / python si
<manuel__> estaba mirando el ttylinux
<manuel__> y el lubuntu
<manuel__> pero, como puedo hacer un diskete de arranke y ejecutar el tty???
<avernos> con un cdlive
<mimecar> manuel__: mira en la documentación de esa distribución
<mimecar> avernos: para un diskete no
<avernos> oh
<manuel__> que distribucion??
<mimecar> ttylinux
<manuel__> a ver me he bajado el iso de ttylinux y lo he montado
<manuel__> donde debo mirar esa documentacion
<manuel__> donde debo mirar esa documentacion????
<mimecar> manuel__: en la web de la distribución
<manuel__> ups
<manuel__> voy a ver
<manuel__> no veo nada el la web
<manuel__> el problema es que el hd del 286 se ha muerto y la bios no reconoce los discos ide que tengo, son de mas capacidad que la que soporta y buscar hardware tan antiguo es muy complicado
<manuel__> solo tengo fd 1.4
<mimecar> si te has descargado un live cd no podrás usar esa distribución
<JaviSR>  /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<manuel__> alguien por ahi que me pueda iluminar???
<avernos> quiza lo mejor sera por comprar un hd antiguo
<avernos> ebay?
<guampa> manuel__: ot, offtopic, unite a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<guampa> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
 * Souchiro esta Ausente, Razon: ( no toy.... ) | Desde: ( Thursday, May 19, 2011. 10:31:58 ) Xlack v2.1
<xblaster> ksha, holas
<ksha> =)
<xblaster> nos vemos mas tarde
<ksha> ok
<ksha> =)
<xblaster> oki ksha  nos vemos entrare mas tarde
<xblaster> bye con todos
<avernos> como puedo borrar la cache o temporal de aptget? creo que tengo un paquete roto y no puede repararlo, le he dado a complete removal, pero aun si me sigue dando errores
<avernos> xfonts-wqy_0.9.9-3.2_all.deb: subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2
<JaviSR> a ver, estoy montando un sistema de cuentas centralizadas con kerberos+ldap+nfs para mi proyecto integrado del ciclo de ASI
<JaviSR> llevo ya varios intentos y siempre me falla llegado a un punto, así que estoy tratando de localizar el por qué
<JaviSR> si tengo un maquina servidor que tiene instalado kerberos y otra cliente en la que puedo hacer un kinit usuario y todo sale bien, puedo estar seguro de que el servidor y el cliente están bien configurados verdad?
<guampa> que es lo que te falla JaviSR?
<dzup> esa pregunta no esta completa.
<JaviSR> pues he seguido el manual de http://www.danbishop.org/2011/01/31/ubuntu-10-10-sbs-small-business-server-setup-part-1-dhcp-and-dns/
<JaviSR> pero cuando llego al ultimo paso no me cargan las homes
<guampa> que mensaje de error identificas?
<JaviSR> al loguear verdad?
<dzup> hmm, interezante manual, voy a recrear todo eso en mi lab y te avizo ")
<guampa> si, en los logs
<guampa> en los logs del server nfs
<JaviSR> dzup tienes otro tb de la 11.04
<JaviSR> 1 seg que los estoy cargando
<Onicev> Hola de nuevo
<Onicev> Podeis recomendarme algun programa que me permita eliminar el video y mantener la banda sonora de los videos de youtube?
<Onicev> mantener la banda sonora en mp3
<Onicev> si es posible
<JaviSR> los log estan divididos en syslog y en auth.log
<fernandito> Onicev: existen extenciones en firefox que hacen eso
<fosco_> Onicev: mplayer -vo null archivo_descargado
<JaviSR> cual queréis ver
<guampa> ambos
<Onicev> Gracias a ambos. Voy a mirar aunque si mal no recuerdo, el mplayer me daba algun problema a la hora de instalarlo
<Braiam> Onicev: video2mp3.com?
<Braiam> Onicev: video2mp3.net :)
<avernos> alguien visto este tipo de error en gparted : error informing the kernel about modifications to partition /dev/sdd2 --device or resource  busy.
<fernandito> avernos: suena a que tu particion esta montada...
<JaviSR> pastebin ubuntu no fuciona
<JaviSR> pruebo otro
<Onicev> Es que los videos los tengo ya descargados y tener que buscarlos me supone una gran perdida de tiempo. Por lo que he visto en este rato, la mayoria de programas lo que hacen es convertir a mp3 lo que se va descargando.¿No podriais indicarme un programa para usar una vez descargados los videos?
<dzup> JaviSR: dejame ver ambos
<JaviSR> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610296/ este es el auth.log
<dzup> y el otro?
<avernos> comando para desmontar unidad? sudo mount  ?
<Onicev> algo tendra que haber
<dzup> avernos: umount
<avernos> ah
<avernos> xD
<fernandito> Onicev: el ffmpeg
<fosco_> Onicev: mplayer -vo null archivo_descargado
<avernos> estaba intentando unmount...
<Onicev> Hola Fosco. No entiendo demasiado bien lo que me quieres decir. Supongo que Mplayer es un programa pero no comprendo lo que sigue
<fosco_> no tiene ninguna complicacion
<fosco_> mplayer es un programa -vo null una opcion
<fosco_> archivo_descargado es el archivo que te hayas descargado
<Onicev> Para mi si, que no estoy demasiado familiarizado todavia con algunas cosas de linux
<Onicev> ¿Eso tengo que meterlo en la consola... ?
<fosco_> claro
<JaviSR> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610300/
<Onicev> A ver si me aclaro y te pongo en situacion. Los archivos los tengo colocados en la carpeta "Descargas". Abro la consola y pongo lo que tu me indicas con el nombre del archivo que hay en la carpeta "Descargas" ¿Es asi?
<fosco_> entra primero en la carpeta q contengas los archivos
<fosco_> luego pones lo q te puse
<Onicev> Cuando me dices entra primero en la carpeta, supongo que te refieres a que por medio de la consola vaya a la carpeta donde estan los archivos
<fosco_> si
<Onicev> Vale. Eso si qeu no se hacerlo por medio de la consola
<fzeta> avernos: Umount
<Onicev> es mas, cuando abro la consola no tengo ni idea de en que carpeta me encuentro
<fosco_> la carpeta descargas donde está?
<Onicev> espera qeu lo miro
<Onicev> teniendo en cuenta que cuando entro en el sistema al arrancar, lo hago como user1, la carpeta descargas se encuentra dentro de User1
<fosco_> ok
<avernos> gracias fernandito, era tan sencillo como eso
<fosco_> pues nada más abrir el terminal pon cd Descargas
<fosco_> y ya has entrado
<dzup> JaviSR: /etc/gdm/custom.conf   no existe ese archivo, eso veo.
<avernos> no se porque no desmontaba la unidad, pero he probado otro puerto usb y no problemo
<Onicev> ah
<avernos> la unica diferencia era la version de usb.. 1  y usb 2
<Onicev> voy a probar
<fosco_> cd carpeta para entrar en "carpeta"
<fosco_> cd .. para salir de la carpeta actual
<avernos> he instalado gnash y me gustaria cambiarlo por flash, como puedo desinstalar gnash y poner flash por defecto ?
<fosco_> ls para mostrar el contenido de la carpeta actual
<xangua> avernos: sería lo mejor, no puedes tener mas de dos plugins instalados al mismo tiempo
<fosco_> avernos: abre el centro de software
<fosco_> quita gnas y pon flash
<fosco_> gnash*
<avernos> ok :D
<JaviSR> dzup ese no es el fallo que me tiene loco
<Onicev> pues no va. Me dice que no existe la carpeta o directorio
<fosco_> Onicev: recuerda q las mayusculas cuentan
<Onicev> joer
<Onicev> vale
<avernos> mola el centro de software, por fin le veo su uso
<JaviSR> porque cuando arranco en modo consola tambien tampoco me cargan las home
<JaviSR> ni entrando con el usuario kerberos
<JaviSR> ni con le del sistema
<Onicev> Ya estoy en la carpeta. Me dice que hay un error sintactico
<fosco_> ponme aqui el comando EXACTO que escribes
<Onicev> mplayer -vo null sMyG-_GQkRY
<JaviSR> dzup voy a volver a intentarlo con una maquina que directamente no tiene ni gdm
<Onicev> He copiado y pegado
<avernos> Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".  ?
<fosco_> Onicev: ese comando no puede dar error de sintaxis
<Onicev> Failed to open LIRC support. You will not be able to use your remote control.
<Onicev> Esto es lo que me da ahora
<fosco_> eso es normal, dice q no tienes control remoto
<Onicev> que no tengo control eso es seguro
<Onicev> no lo pongo en duda
<Onicev> :))
<Onicev> Ya he dado con el problema. De momento
<Onicev> me faltaba ponerle la extension .flv
<Onicev> Ahora me esta reproduciendo el archivo
<Onicev> y esta creando uno nuevo. Cuando termine a ver si solo es el mp3 sin el video
<fosco_> no tendrás un mp3
<Onicev> ¿Entonces?
<fosco_> si quieres generar un mp3 el comando es otro
<Onicev> ¿Y este que me genera?
<Onicev> Ya lo vere cuando termine
<fosco_> nada, reproduce el audio
<Onicev> Pero si el audio ya lo puedo oir mientras veo el video
<guampa> JaviSR: perdon taba afk
<Onicev> Lo que quiero es quitar el video y el audio que salga en mp3 si es posible
<fosco_> si quieres generar un mp3 usa esto: ffmpeg -i NOMBRE-VIDEO -f mp3 NOMBRE-FICHERO-AUDIO.mp3
<guampa> ahi voy a ver el paste
<JaviSR> guampa me he cargado la maquita virtual completamente
<JaviSR> no te molestes ya en ese paste
<Onicev> voy a probar a ver que me cargo ahora
<guampa> ah ok
<JaviSR> voy a montar el cliente de nuevo en una que no tenga entorno gráfico y vuelvo a hacer un paste
<chilicuil> hey Dj_Dexter o/
<Onicev> Me devuelve este mensaje: Unable to find a suitable output format for 'mp3'
<aguitel> fosco_, planetubuntu.es esta caido ?
<fosco_> si aguitel
<aguitel> fosco_, sabes la razon?
<fosco_> ni idea
<fosco_> Onicev: te faltarán los codecs mp3
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Onicev> no. Me faltaba poner "-f"
<fosco_> ok
<Onicev> Creo que ahora ya lo he logrado
<Onicev> Muchas gracias fosco
<Onicev> Lo malo es que "la alegria dura poco en casa del pobre" que dice un viejo refran. A ver por donde se tuerce la cosa ahora. Muchas gracias de todas maneras.
<Onicev> Un saludo
<Alan_> Chicos, ayuda! XD He instalado el xdebug pero los errores me los muestra sin formato, todo pegado sin estilos T_T alguna idea de porque?
<Onicev> Bye
<Braiam> fosco_: eso le instalara flash, java...
<Braiam> mm... otra vez no me funcionan las tty's, alguien tiene alguna idea de porque no me han de funcionar?
<fernandito> Braiam: otra vez... alguna vez ya te paso...
<luckatoni> Buenas. alguien utiliza el SUID en los permisos?xd
<Braiam> desde que uso natty, ayer funcionó (ni idea de porque) y hoy volvió a fallar
<Braiam> luckatoni: para que los quieres?
<luckatoni> Braiam, para nada, pero estoy viendo para que sirve y no lo entiendo,xd
<Braiam> luckatoni: los SUID permiten que los programas se inicien con los permisos de sus dueños. El caso más común es «sudo» el cual se ejecuta como "root".
<luckatoni> Braiam, pero si le pones ese permiso a tu aplicacion, lo podrá usar todo dios, seria como un 777 no?
<guampa> ese permiso no tiene que ver con los otros bits
<alejandro> hola a todos me pueden dar una mano con la configuracion de una nat conshorewall
<guampa> si tenes un ejecutable 4700 x ejemplo no lo va a poder correr nadie x mas setuid que sea, aunque no tiene mucho sentido tampoco darle permisos setuid y solo al dueño
<Jorgee> buenas
<luckatoni> Gracias por intentar explicamelo, pero necesito un breve estudio, muchas gracias
<alejandro> alguien sabe como configurar una nat en shorewall necesito que un server en mi red local salga a travez de una ip publica sin modificar la ip local que tiene asisgnada
<Jorgee> me pueden ayudar con esto
<Jorgee> Can't locate LWP/Socket.pm in @INC
<Tarrasquero> Jorgee: ese 'error' te lo tira una vez iniciado el sistema?
<Jorgee> no qiero correr un script en perl
<Tarrasquero> ammm
<Jorgee> no sabes?
<Ahimsa> Alguien sabe como puedo modificar el icono por defecto de Spotify?
<Tarrasquero> Jorgee: los permisos bien verdad?
<Jorgee> si
<Jorgee> claro
<Jorgee> Can't locate LWP/Socket.pm in @INC
<Jorgee> Can't locate LWP/Socket.pm in @INC
<juaneldebla_> hola he tenido un problema y e tenido que recuperasr el grub
<juaneldebla_> lo que me pasa es que ahora no me aparece el windows solo el ubuntu
<juaneldebla_> alguien me podria ayudar?
<magu42> !grub2  juaneldebla_
<kubot> juaneldebla_: GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<Jorgee> me podrían ayudar a corregir este error y o encontrar el modulo
<Jorgee> Can't locate LWP/Socket.pm in @INC
<Tarrasquero> el modulo?
<juaneldebla_> estoy diciendo que ya e recuperado el grub, mi problema es que antes cuando se cargaba el grub me dejaba arrancar con ubuntu y con windows y ahora solo me aparece  ubuntu
<Jorgee> si supongo que es algun modulo de perl no?
<raulmanuel> buenas noches, necesito ayuda
<raulmanuel> alguien ha instalado los binarios de Sagemath?
<Tarrasquero> juaneldebla_: sudo apt-get install os-prober && sudo os-prober && update-grub2
<juaneldebla_> y si me voy a donde las particiones me sigue apareciendo la particion de windows y si la monto pues tengo todo lo que tenia metido en la particion de windows
<Jorgee> Can't locate LWP/Socket.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.1 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl . Modules) at chk.pl line 11.
<juaneldebla_> voy a probar eso
<juaneldebla_> ahora te cuento tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> juaneldebla_: el
<Tarrasquero> juaneldebla_:
<Tarrasquero> sudo update-grub
<Tarrasquero> al final
<Tarrasquero> que se me olvido poner
<juaneldebla_> ok
<Tarrasquero> Jorgee:
<Tarrasquero> para buscar el modulo... → modprobe -l | grep busqueda
<guampa> eso es pa modulos del kernel
<Tarrasquero> si
<guampa> los modulos de perl se instalan desde synaptic
<Tarrasquero> no se a que se refiere Jorgee
<Tarrasquero> ammm
<guampa> te fijaste si tenes instalado el modulo perl "socket" ?
<guampa> Jorgee
<Tarrasquero> en eso toy pegao
#ubuntu-es 2011-05-20
<Jorgee> hm
<Jorgee> [guampa] pero cual sería ese?
<guampa> en synaptic busca mod_perl y ordena los resultados
<guampa> o perl socket
<guampa> estoy con un apt-get update ahora sino te digo como se llama
<Eepcero> :)
<Eepcero> Alguien de por aquí utiliza gedit=
<Eepcero> saben si existen algun snippet o plug in para el cake php?
<Jorgee> ya instale todos
<Jorgee> y no sigue igual
<juaneldebla_> tarrasquero probe lo que me dijiste y nada
<Tarrasquero> juaneldebla_: si no te funcionó recupera el arranque del win2 con el dvd de instalacion propio
<Tarrasquero> tendras el arranque mal
<Tarrasquero> el so-prober es si o si
<Tarrasquero> el os-prober es si o si
<Tarrasquero> juaneldebla_: cunatos discos tienes?
<guampa> Jorgee: aca lo tengo en /usr/lib/perl/5.10/Socket.pm
<juaneldebla__> tarrasquero rpob
<juaneldebla__> tarrasquero probe lo que me dijiste y nada
<Tarrasquero> ya te he dicho...
<juaneldebla_> no se lo que pasa me dice que estoy conectado a internet pero al rato se me desconecta
<juaneldebla_> y me sigue saliendo como que estoy conectado
<sara> hola, necesito ayuda, estoy intentando desinstalar un paquete pero está roto y no se como hacer, dicho paquete se llama pidgin-ppa
<juaneldebla_> tarrasquero lo del grub sabes alguna solucion?
<guampa> sara: que mensaje de error estas obteniendo?
<sara> ahi te comento
<sara> E: pidgin-ppa: el subproceso instalado el script post-removal devolvió el código de salida de error 2
<juaneldebla_> tarrasquero ayudame con lo del grub
<sara> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610341/
<sara> aqui hay mas
<sara> en detalle
<guampa> brb
<juaneldebla_> tarrasquero ayudame con lo del grub
<juaneldebla_> alguien sabe como puedo recuperar la entrada del windows en el grub?
<tabunet_iptt> Hola buenas noches a tod@s!
<fernandito> juaneldebla_: que ubuntu tienes???
<juaneldebla_> la ultima version
<juaneldebla_> todo paso al actualizar
<juaneldebla_> no se que paso que tuve que recuperar el grub desde un live cd y todo bien pero lo que pasa que el windows no me sale
<fernandito> juaneldebla_: entras a una consola y pones  sudo update-grub... y pasame por pastebin tu salida
<juaneldebla_> ok
<guampa> sara: que comando estas usando para desinstalar?
<luckatoni> Ksysguard es una aplicacion grafica como las mismas funciones que top . viene por defecto con el sistema?
<sara> aptitude remove
<guampa> proba dpkg -P --force-all
<gustavo_> como se cual es el nombre de mi webcam en mi portátil ? Quiero hacer funcionar con skype a la webcam
<sara> oki
<asnos_ausente> En ocaciones tengo problemas con mi internet, uso wifi y en ocaciones se me cae y luego es muy dificil de que vuelva a conectar
<fernandito> gustavo_: deve ser /dev/video0
<juaneldebla_> fernandito no se que pasa que lo pego en el pastebin pero no me sale el link
<asnos_ausente> y tengo una buena señal 67 %
<gustavo_> fernandito,  si es esa, pero según varios comentarios al abrir la webcam desde skype no funciona y hay que alterar una linea de comandos, pero debo saber el fabricante de la webcam
<Braiam> asnos_ausente: ausente? bueno sería bueno que pasaras la salida de «lspci -k»
<Braiam> asnos_ausente: y la version que usas?
<asnos_ausente> la version de que?
<Braiam> de ubuntu ;)
<fernandito> gustavo_: mmm la verda nunca use webcan con el skipe pero si quieres saber informcion de tu webcan puedes usar el lsusb
<asnos_ausente> 11.04
<Braiam> asnos_ausente: y la salida del comando?
<Braiam> quién era el que tenia problemas para ver las ventanas en el panel inferior?
<fernandito> juaneldebla_:  con que comando recuperaste tu grub...
<Braiam> juaneldebla_: le diste a pegar?
<juaneldebla_> http://pastebin.ca/2065106
<juaneldebla_> ay esta
<asnos_ausente> un momento
<toplop> hola alguien sabe como subir paquetes a launchpad.net? o PPA
<juaneldebla_> fernandito ay lo veras que no me sale el windows
<sara> ya lo solucione gente
<Braiam> toplop: tienes que tener una clave gpg y una ssh
<sara> me faltaban las claves
<juaneldebla_> y sin embargo si edito la tabla de particiones si que esta
<sangre_tibia> «Braiam» esta es la salida http://pastebin.com/cbAf888z
<fernandito> juaneldebla_: cuando recuperaste tu grub usaste la opcion --recheck
<juaneldebla_> si
<Braiam> sangre_tibia: está qué?
<sangre_tibia> la salida a lspci -k
<toplop> Braiam tengo la gpg y shell tengo las dos
<sangre_tibia> cuando esta conectado funciona perfectamente, pero cuando se me cae en ocaciones se demora mucho en reconectar o directamente ni lo hace
<fernandito> juaneldebla_: tu salida de sudo fdisk -l
<Braiam> sangre_tibia: ok, eres asnos_ausente- bueno te diré las malas noticias, el modulo rtl8180 tiene una falta de implementación correcta
<toplop> Braiam mira estoy haciendo un paquete de Processing.org pra que sea facil la instalacion d eubuntu
<sangre_tibia> «Braiam» y eso que quiere decir
<juaneldebla_> http://pastebin.ca/2065110 ay esta
<Braiam> sangre_tibia: no hay solución definitiva, solo unos parches, como es corriendo «sudo iwconfig wlan# 11M fixed»
<guampa> toplop: no hay ya un paquete de processing?
<toplop> guampa nop
<sangre_tibia> entonces deberia de poner esos parches?
<Braiam> toplop: entonces solo tienes que ir a LP, hacer clic en tu usuario que está arriba a la derecha, ahí estará toda tu información
<fernandito> juaneldebla_: intenta reinstalando el grub desde hay ... en una consola sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda y despues sudo update-grub
<Braiam> sangre_tibia: el comando solo parchea (en otro modo alivia) el problema
<juaneldebla_> ok voy a probar
<Braiam> toplop: ahí deberá haber una opción para crear tu ppa
<sangre_tibia> «Braiam» tiene algun link sobre el tema, me gustaria leer algo al respecto
<toplop> Braiam ya lo hize
<toplop> :)
<Braiam> !yay | toplop
<kubot> toplop: ¡Me alegra que lo hayas conseguido! :)
<Braiam> sangre_tibia: existe un reporte del bug en LP, al cual te puedes suscribir y saber el estado de la resolución del problema
<sangre_tibia> nose que es lp
<juaneldebla_> http://pastebin.ca/2065111
<juaneldebla_> ay esta lo que me a salido
<fernandito> juaneldebla_: mmm parese q no resulto, lo aremos del modo divertido tons a mano :)
<juaneldebla_> ok como sea si me lo explicas?
<Braiam> sangre_tibia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/290325
<fernandito> juaneldebla_: tenemos que editar el archivo /etc/grub.d/40_custom y poner la entrada a mano
<juaneldebla_> ok explicame
<fernandito> juaneldebla_: un tq buscare la entrada q genera un windows...
<Braiam> sangre_tibia: al parecer ya hicieron un parche al kernel así que solo hay que esperar a que lo apliquen en ubuntu
<juaneldebla_> vale
<sangre_tibia> el wicd me da la opcion de 3 controladores distintos, intentare probar con otros a ver si el problema disminuye con alguno
<fernandito> juaneldebla_: es un winxp o cual???
<Braiam> sangre_tibia: es un problema con el modulo no con NM, si quieres un modulo alternativo ve a http://rtl-wifi.sf.net/
<juaneldebla_> win vista
<sangre_tibia> entonces mejor espero la solucion definitiva, mejor veo porque es que se me cae el internet
<sangre_tibia> Mucahas gracias por su ayuda
<fernandito> juaneldebla_: ya en el archivo  /etc/grub.d/40_custom pones  /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<fernandito> juaneldebla_: perdon pones http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610360/
<juaneldebla_> mira asi tengo ese archivo http://pastebin.ca/2065114
<fernandito> juaneldebla_:  aja ponle el contenido q te di...
<juaneldebla_> que ago lo borro todo y pongo lo que me dices
<juaneldebla_> o lo pongo debajo de lo que tengo
<fernandito> juaneldebla_: mmm vamos mal mejor nos creamos un archivo create el archivo /etc/grub.d/11_Windows
<fernandito> y hay ponemos loq te digo
<juaneldebla_> como creo el archvio?
<juaneldebla_> es que no estoy muy puesto en esto de ubuntu aun
<fernandito> juaneldebla_: ok sudo gedit /etc/grub.d/11_Windows
<xangua> !gksu | fernandito juaneldebla_
<kubot> fernandito juaneldebla_: En Gnome usa « gksudo <programa> » para obtener privilegios root en aplicaciones gráficas. Nunca uses "sudo", mira en http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo (inglés) para saber porqué.
<juaneldebla_> vale ya esta
<juaneldebla_> que ago reinicio o ay que acer algo mas
<fernandito> xangua: gracias por la dica... perdon por el chiste
<fernandito> juaneldebla_: aun no tienes q dar permiso de ejecucion al archivo eso con sudo chmod a+x /etc/grub.d/11_Windows
<juaneldebla_> ok
<sara> otra consula, me habia olvidado, yo utilizo skype, pero suelo tambien a la vez utilizar la terminar, pero no el emulador de la termina, la terminal en serio, cuando aprieto control alt f1 y paso a la consola dejo de escuchar skype, hay forma de resolverlo?
<fernandito> juaneldebla_: y despues aun tienes q hacer un update-grub
<juaneldebla_> http://pastebin.ca/2065117
<juaneldebla_> vale echale un vistazo aver
<juaneldebla_> como lo ves fernandito
<fernandito> juaneldebla_: mmmm quiero ver tu archivo /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<fernandito> juaneldebla_: pega el contenido en un pastebin
<fernandito> juaneldebla_: parese q tendrias instalado el grub 1... me parese raro, pasame el contenido del archivo q te dije
<juaneldebla_> fernandito no se que a pasao que se a reiniciao
<juaneldebla_> y ahora a estado cargando el grub un rato pero diferente y nada del win
<fernandito> mmmm con un live de que version recuperaste
<fernandito> juaneldebla_: por tus salidas parese que tendrias grub1 eso esta raro...
<juaneldebla_> http://pastebin.ca/2065126
<juaneldebla_> ay tienes el archivo que me pediste
<fernandito> juaneldebla_: ok como era logico no se esta generando ese archivo, tienes un problema raro parese q tendrias el grub1, de que version actualisaste.....
<juaneldebla_> de la 10.04
<juaneldebla_> ay alguna solucion?
<fernandito> juaneldebla_: se me ocurre que puedes desinstalar el grub purgando y despues instalarlo otra vez...
<juaneldebla_> ok dime los comandos
<fernandito> juaneldebla_: ok no se mismo si se podra hacer sin complicaciones dame un momento...
<Braiam> alguien recuerda como se llama el elemento en el panel que agrega la lista de ventanas?
<guampa> en gnome2 "selector de ventanas"
<fernandito> juaneldebla_: ok tenemos que desinstalar todo lo referente al grub porque al pareser tienes un grub medio hibrido
<guampa> no se en otros
<juaneldebla_> ok tu diras
<fernandito> juaneldebla_: vamos por el synaptic y todo lo que tenga grub al inicio ponemos marcar para desinstalar completamente... no se el comando para listar los programas instalados que tengan grub en el nombre :)
<juaneldebla_> ok voy a ello
<fernandito> oe gente un comando para listar todos los programas q tengo instalado que contengan el nombre grub en el nombre...
<juaneldebla_> fernandito lo e estao mirando y solo tengo uno
<juaneldebla_> me pone que si lo desinstalo los arc hivos de configuracion tambien
<fernandito> juaneldebla_: eso es el truco limpiar los archivos de configuracion
<juaneldebla_> le doy a borrar?
<fernandito> sip
<juaneldebla_> vale ya esta
<juaneldebla_> fernandito que acemos ahora?
<juaneldebla_> en el synaptic ay un paquete que se llama grub2
<fernandito> ahora lo volvemos a instalar
<fernandito> y vemos si reconose
<fernandito> juaneldebla_: si eso no funciona nos instalamos otro tipo de grub, pero ya me pique eso tiene q salir :)
<juaneldebla_> pero cual instalo?
<juaneldebla_> por que ay varios
<fernandito> juaneldebla_: mmm aptitude install grub
<juaneldebla_> ok
<fernandito> juaneldebla_: primero cierra el synaptic
<juaneldebla_> vale ya esta
<kzman> hola
<kzman> cual es la aplicacion para ejecutar enlaces apt?
<juaneldebla_> que acemos ahora?
<fernandito> juaneldebla_: ok ya instalo el grub????
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<juaneldebla_> si
<fernandito> haber pasame el archivo q te pedi antes
<fernandito> por pastebin
<juaneldebla_> http://pastebin.ca/2065136
<guampa> kzman: apturl ?
<kzman> guampa
<kzman> si
<fernandito> juaneldebla_: mmm no funciono, me late q borraste algo del win por eso no lo reconose... pero podemos seguir una mas para estar seguro
<kzman> ubuntu 11.04 me ofrece abrirlos con el centro de software
<guampa> ^^
<juaneldebla_> vale tu diras
<fernandito> juaneldebla_: ahora instalaremos el burg que en si es lo mismo q el grub pero tiene una mejor presentacion
<juaneldebla_> aptitude install burg?
<fernandito> juaneldebla_: tenemos q agregar los repos primero... un tq buscare que repo es...
<juaneldebla_> ok
<fernandito> juaneldebla_: ok primero agregamos el repo sudo add-apt-repository ppa:n-muench/burg
<afkael> Hola!!
<juaneldebla_> vale ya esta
<fernandito> juaneldebla_: luego hacemos un update e instalamos   sudo apt-get update  y despues sudo apt-get install burg burg-common burg-emu burg-pc burg-themes burg-themes-common
<afkael> alguien me explica cómo hacer una entrada en el menú k de una aplicación que corre con wine (sin instalación)??
<juaneldebla_> vale me pone algo
<juaneldebla_> http://pastebin.ca/2065147
<fernandito> solo aceptar
<juaneldebla_> ok
<juaneldebla_> http://pastebin.ca/2065148
<juaneldebla_> y ahora?
<fernandito> bueno ya tienes burg deveria reconerlo.... haber el archivo /boot/burg/burg.cfg
<juaneldebla_> esta vacio ese atchivo
<fernandito> mmm ya  sudo burg-install /dev/sda
<fernandito> y ahora  sudo update-burg y despues sudo burg-emu
<juaneldebla_> me sale todo de ubuntu
<juaneldebla_> nada de win
<fernandito> juaneldebla_: mmm al pareser en tu vista se modico algo y por eso no lo reconose como bootable
<juaneldebla_> entonces no ay arreglo?
<juaneldebla_> me jode por que si montas la particion del win se ve que esta ay todo
<fernandito> juaneldebla_: aun se me ocurre modificar manualmente el archivo para obligarlo a entrar, pero tengo que salir... puedes buscar en google agregar win manualmente a grub y bueno recuperar el aranque de el vista con el disco
<fernandito> juaneldebla_: para reparara lago q podria estar mal en tu windows y despues recuperar tu grub
<fernandito> juaneldebla_: estoy saliendo si al regreso sigues hay podemos seguir dandole vueltas... bueno suerte ya estoy saliendo perdon...
<juaneldebla_> vale si eso ya lo intentare
<c0dex-> juaneldebla_: que problema de grub tienes?
<juaneldebla_> si no ya nos veremos otro dia
<juaneldebla_> mi problema es que al actualizar la version de ubuntu no se que paso que no me dejaba cargar ni el win ni el ubuntu
<juaneldebla_> y entonces recupere el grub mediante el live-cd
<juaneldebla_> lo que pasa es que luego en el grub me aparece el ubuntu pero no el win
<juaneldebla_> y la paryicion del win esta ay por que si la monto veo todo lo que tenia en el win vista
<c0dex-> pudistes levantar el ubuntu
<juaneldebla_> Alguien me puede ayudar?
<c0dex-> pero no el win
<c0dex-> usas vista?
<juaneldebla_> si ahora mismo estoy en ubuntu
<juaneldebla_> si el vista
<c0dex-> el windows enque particion esta?
<c0dex-> intentare ayudarte
<juaneldebla_> /dev/sda2
<juaneldebla_> http://pastebin.ca/2065151
<juaneldebla_> echale un vistazo a las particiones
<c0dex-> ok
<juaneldebla_> se te ocurre algo de lo que pueda pasar?
<c0dex-> estoy leyendo el log arriba. para estar al tanto de lo que haz hecho
<juaneldebla_> aaaaa ok
<juanito> alguien sabe si se puede usar java en ubuntu ?
<ivedci89-desktop> donde veo los registros de esta sala de dias anteriores?
<guampa> !java
<kubot> Para instalar aplicaciones restringidas (Flash, Java, MP3 y demás codecs de audio y video) ver (en inglés): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<guampa> doh
<juanito> guampa, grax
<guampa> juanito: si se puede
<c0dex-> juaneldebla_: pegame el valor que te dice find /boot/grub/stage1
<juaneldebla_> ok
<juaneldebla_> /boot/grub/stage1
<juaneldebla_> me sale eso
<juaneldebla_> se te ocurre lo que puede estar pasando?
<guampa> y si purgas el burg e instalas el grub clasico?
<guampa> juaneldebla_:
<juaneldebla_> dime
<guampa> te acabo de decir
<guampa> y si purgas el burg e instalas el grub clasico?
<juaneldebla_> ya desistale el grub junto con los archivos de configuracion y lo volvi na instalar y nada
<guampa> lo que instalaste fue burg
<guampa> no grub
<guampa> beh era una sugerencia nomas ;)
<juaneldebla_> si pero eso fue despues
<juaneldebla_> antes ice lo que te estoy explicando
<juaneldebla_> lo de instalar el burg fue a ver si reconocia el bootable del puto win
<juaneldebla_> http://pastebin.ca/2065163
<juaneldebla_> echarle un vistazo a eso a ver si eso puede funcionar
<juaneldebla_> no lo entiendo mucho pero quien sabe
<juaneldebla_> codex alguna sugerencia?
<guampa> lo del pastebin no cambia nada
<guampa> no sirve
<Braiam> juaneldebla_: trata purgando todos los bootloaders que hallas instalado, y reinstala el grub2 según esta guía
<guampa> juaneldebla_: antes de recuperar el ubuntu con el livecd, podias entrar al windows?
<juaneldebla_> no
<Braiam> juaneldebla_: http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<Braiam> juaneldebla_: tienes un cd de win a mano?
<alff21> hola , buenos dias . yo tenia ubuntu 10 , me solicito actualizar a la version 11 , lo hice , pero ahora cuando intento abrir ubuntu , me aparece un cartel q dice ubuntu , y no hace nada mas , lo he dejado por varios minutos , pero no pasa nada
<juaneldebla_> no ese es elproblema
<alff21> presiono alt + f1 , y tampoco pasa nada
<Braiam> alff21: intenta entrando por el modo de recuperación
<alff21> q puede ser?? , a algien le paso algo similar ??
<juaneldebla_> que tengo la licencia pero microsoft solo deja descargar los discos de arranque si eres empresa
<alff21> en el modo recuperacion si entro , pero me da varias opciones q no entiendo cual debo elegir
<Braiam> juaneldebla_: es probable que el inicio de windows este dañado
<Braiam> alff21: elige reparar paquetes rotos primero, reinicia, si eso no funciona hablanos de nuevos :)
<alff21> si entro en modo recuperacion y toco ESC me deja entrar en una consola , pero q debere escribir para solucionar esto ??
<juaneldebla_> y se podria arreglar?
<Braiam> alff21: el modo de recuperación es para "recuperar" el sistema normal
<alff21> ok, gracias Braiam , lo voy a hacer y luego te cuento como me fue ,
<alff21> ya vuelvo
<Braiam> juaneldebla_: si el problema es con el bootloader de win7/vista si
<juaneldebla_> y como lo soluciono?
<juaneldebla_> por que me tiene un poco loco esto ya
<Braiam> juaneldebla_: en win7/vista debe de haber una opción de reparar windows, ahi selecciona reparar inicio de windows
<juaneldebla_> si pero eso con el disco de arranque verdad?
<Braiam> juaneldebla_: sí
<juaneldebla_> ok, y sabes donde lo podria conseguir descargarlo?
<Jorgee> [guampa]
<Jorgee> ] #Ubuntu-es <guampa> Jorgee: aca lo tengo en /usr/lib/perl/5.10/Socket.pm
<guampa> si
<Jorgee> jm pero si es el lwp socket
<Jorgee> ?
<Braiam> juaneldebla_: un dvd de win... se supone que tu pc debía venir con uno de esos ;)
<juaneldebla_> a ver si me puedes mandar el link
<juaneldebla_> no por que me venia preinstalado
<juaneldebla_> tengo win vista home premium 32bits
<guampa> Jorgee: ah, dejame ver
<guampa> Jorgee: fijate en synaptic todos los que comienzan x liblwp
<alff21> Braiam  he ingresado en el modo de recuperacion , hice lo de reparar paquetes , pero no se soluciono
<guampa> esos son los componentes de la libreria perl "lwp" (que contiene funciones para web)
<guampa> en alguno de esos tiene que estar
<Guest41978> disculpa tengo problemas de conexion
<Guest41978> me podrías repetir lo que idjiste
<Guest41978> soy jorgee
<Braiam> alff21: ok, te presento algún error?
<juaneldebla_> braiam tienes la direccion donde lo pueda conseguir?
<Braiam> juaneldebla_: vista? ... no se...
<alff21> me decia q no habia podido descargar algunos paquetes , q los reemplazaria por algunos mas antiguos
<Guest41978> [guampa]
<Braiam> juaneldebla_: uno del 7 tambien podría servir
<Braiam> alff21: lo hiciste conectada a internet?
<juaneldebla_> mandame el link aver
<Braiam> juaneldebla_: no puedo
<Braiam> !warez
<kubot> Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en #Ubuntu-es. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo, música o auditorias de redes wifi (aka robar la wifi del vecino).
<guampa> Guest41978: ?
<alff21> si
<juaneldebla_> ok
<Guest41978> guampa soy christian que si me podrías decir donde instalar ese Socket.pm que tu tienes?
<Guest41978> digo jorgee
<guampa> Guest41978/Jorgee/christian: talvez liblwp-protocol-http-socketunix-perl
<guampa> el que yo tengo no es de ese paquete
<Braiam> alff21: entonces ve a la ultima opción y busca drop to root shell with networking, que en español seria shell del root con conexión
<Guest41978> liblwp-protocol-http-socketunix-perl is already the newest version.
<guampa> sino libsocket6-perl?
<alff21> eso me permitiria entrar en una consola verdad ??
<Guest41978> libsocket6-perl is already the newest version.
<Guest41978> por aca me encontré esto http://search.cpan.org/~rse/lcwa-1.0.0/lib/lwp/lib/LWP/Socket.pm
<Guest41978> pero no sabría como instalarlo
<guampa> Jorgee: si, podes instalar via cpan, pero te aconsejo que primero intentes ubicar como hacerlo via synaptic
<guampa> tiene que estar en algun paquete eso seguro
<Jorgee> es que ya instale todos los packetes posibles en synaptic
<Braiam> alff21: si, con conexión de red, ahí deberas ejecutar «apt-get update && dpkg --configure -a && apt-get -f install»
<Braiam> Jorgee: buscaste en cpan?
<Jorgee> cpan?
<Jorgee> que es eso?
<Braiam> Jorgee: cpan es el synaptic de perl
<alff21> ok, ahora lo pruebo , gracias
<Braiam> por decirlo simple
<Jorgee> donde se encuentra ese cpan?
<guampa> cpan es un repositorio de codigo perl, con su propio manejador de paquetes, que se accede con el comando "cpan"
<Jorgee> ok ya ví
<Braiam> Jorgee: viene por defecto en ubuntu, solo ejecuta «sudo cpan»
<Braiam> Jorgee: tambien esta «cpanp» el cual es más completo
<guampa> sino apt-get install liblwp*
<Jorgee> de aquí no saben ustedes como instalo cosas?
<Jorgee> Fetched 73.6 MB in 28s (2,580 kB/s)
<guampa> espera que creo que encontre cual es
<Braiam> O.o
<Jorgee> guampa cual?
<guampa> grrrrrrrr
<Jorgee> despues de haber instalado todos esos lib
<Jorgee> Can't locate LWP/Socket.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.1 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.
<Jorgee> jeje
<guampa> http://bit.ly/iABgh1
<Braiam> Jorgee: pregunta: cual es software que quieres correr?
<Jorgee> es un script en perl
<Jorgee> que necesita de ese lib
<Jorgee> digo ese modulo
<Braiam> Jorgee: podrías decir cual para buscar las dependecias...
<Jorgee> http://pastebin.com/RFBhNYsZ
<guampa> por lo que veo en http://packages.ubuntu.com no parece estar la LWP
<guampa> por ahi esta en otra forma
<guampa> ahi si cpan a full
<Jorgee> entonces
<Jorgee> bueno me da igual si ay que instalar todo el cpan
<Jorgee> de igual manera se baja rapido
<Jorgee> pero cual es el comando?
<Braiam> Jorgee: instala el paquete LWP::Socket en cpan y asunto resuelto
<Braiam> s/paquete/modulo
<Braiam> entras en cpan
<guampa> cpan -i LWP::Socket
<guampa> cpan -i LWP::UserAgent
<guampa> etc
<guampa> man cpan
<Braiam> guampa: yo se lo iba a decir de modo mas bonito
<guampa> la primera vez que lo corras va a cachear la base de datos
<Braiam> :(
<Braiam> cpan...
<guampa> ah deciselo de modo bonito jajaja
<Braiam> i LWP::Socket
<Braiam> listo
<Braiam> !yay | Jorgee guampa Braiam
<kubot> Jorgee guampa Braiam: ¡Me alegra que lo hayas conseguido! :)
<Jorgee> veamos
<Braiam> no deveria tardar mucho la descarga ;) depende de tu maquina, la instalación
<Jorgee> bien bien
<Jorgee> jaja ahora con esto LOL
<Jorgee> Can't locate Parallel/ForkManager.pm
<Braiam> !yay | Jorgee
<kubot> Jorgee: ¡Me alegra que lo hayas conseguido! :)
<guampa> bien
<Jorgee> me imagino ques de mismo perl
<Jorgee> instalaré ese
<guampa> eso quiere decir que tenes que seguir cpaneando lo que te falta
<Jorgee> sí
<Braiam> Jorgee: dale a install a todo los modulos que aparecen en el scrip
<jkarlos> hola, tengo un problema, el panel de unity deja de ocultarse automaticamente
 * Braiam agrego una palabra a su diccionario: cpaneando --- gracias guampa 
<guampa> :D
<Jorgee> omg
<Jorgee> Muchisimas gracias !
<Jorgee> no se que hubiera hecho sin sus conocimientos
<guampa> andó ?
<Jorgee> sí perfectamente
<guampa> *aplausos*
<Braiam> ahora si puedo hacer esto...
<Braiam> !yay | Jorgee guampa Braiam
<kubot> Jorgee guampa Braiam: ¡Me alegra que lo hayas conseguido! :)
<Braiam> :D
<Jorgee> muchas gracias !
<guampa> x nada amigo
<Jorgee> saludos desde mexico y de nuevo gracias que esten bien
<guampa> salu2
<Jorgee> Gracias: guampa Braiam =) gracias !
<guampa> bueno Jorgee consiguio hacer andar su misterioso script en perl y Braiam incorporo un nuevo verbo tecnico, esto avanza
<Braiam> guampa: en la lista de caracteres no encuentro una "S" suave
<Braiam> que parece más una linea ondulada que otra cosa
 * guampa trata de ver que es mas dificil, si aprender haskell o entender lo que acaba de opner Braiam
<socratesxd> ubuntu esta lento
<socratesxd> y es por el Xorg
<socratesxd> pueden ayudarme?
<socratesxd> ayudaaa!!
<socratesxd> hasta escribiendo es lento
<socratesxd> e incluso estoy usando xfce
<socratesxd> y es lentisimo
<socratesxd> no es posible
<socratesxd> tengo 512mb en ram
<socratesxd> deberia ser suficiente
<tkw-one> simplemente monte una version de ubuntu mas liviana como puede ser la hardy...
<kruckss> buenas una duda se podra hacer una router wifi con linux  un router de lan ya la tengo y funciona de 10, se podra hacer uno pero para wifi ?
<guampa> la gran mayoria de los routers wifi corre linux
<kruckss> o bueno seguire gogliando gracias guampa
<dzup> kruckss: google "nocat auth"
<dzup> kruckss: http://nocat.net/
<kruckss> dzup: thanks :D
<novalettres> hola chicos, tengo un problema al ver archivos en una particion ntfs
<novalettres> nautilus me dice que tiene 79gb ocupados al igual que gparted
<novalettres> pero cuando la intento ver, no existe carpeta o archivo dentro
<novalettres> supuestamente es la particion que tiene la instalacion de xp
<novalettres> pero no muestra nada
<novalettres> alguien???
<novalettres> va, al final sabia que era perdida de tiempo
<novalettres> kubot: tu que me dices___
<kubot> novalettres: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<novalettres> kubot> pero eres el unico que responde
<novalettres> kubot: pero eres el unico que responde
<dzup> y si le das *clic* a la particion?
<novalettres> si, montarla la monta
<novalettres> si le hago propiedades a la particion me dice que tengo
<novalettres> ocupada
<dzup> y cual es tu problema?
<novalettres> pero no muestra nada, ni habilitando archivos ocultos
<novalettres> que no puedo ver los archivos de ahi
<dzup> abre terminal: ls /media
<dzup> te aparece?
<novalettres> las dos particiones del disco
<novalettres> la otra particion si puedo acceder
<dzup> si te aparece:ls -al /media/Paticion
<novalettres> reading directory /media/Lolo: Input/output error total 0
<novalettres> la particion se llama Lolo
<dzup> sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<dzup> gksudo ntfs-config
<novalettres> oka instalo
<novalettres> es que estoy desde un live cd para verlo, porque no es mia la pc
<novalettres> es de un amigo
<novalettres> ahi esta actualizando repos
<novalettres> en un segundo termina
<dzup> si no aparece nada: sudo mount -a
<novalettres> si, es que le puse a actualizar a los repos, que active contrib y non-free
<novalettres> el programa se encuentra ahi parece
<dzup> *Universe
<novalettres> para que es el mount -a???
<novalettres> es que vengo de Debian, pero uso ubuntu para arreglar pcs
<novalettres> y me acostumbre al main contrib
<novalettres> jeje
<dzup> pues no las mezcle ...ubuntu para ubuntu y debian para debian
<dzup> a menos que le gusten las emoicones fuertes, ubuntu y debian no son del todo iguales
<novalettres> okey
<novalettres> perdon, la costumbre lo lleva a uno a situaciones peligrosas
<novalettres> ahi esta, con ntfs-config
<dzup> nada que varias aspirinas no soluciones ...o al menos lo duerman
<novalettres> le hice lo que decias
<novalettres> pero sigo con lo mismo
<novalettres> jejej
<dzup> paste sudo fdisk -l
<dzup> paste *el sudo fdisk -l
<novalettres> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610433/
<novalettres> no hay problema dzup, yo entiendo, he estado ayudando aca hace como un año
<dzup> es/dev/sdg1 ?
<novalettres> hasta que me pase a debian
<novalettres> no, ese es el pendrive-live
<novalettres> con unebotin
<dzup> /dev/sda1?
<novalettres> si
<novalettres> sda2 es la extendida
<novalettres> y sda5 es la otra particion
<novalettres> la que monta bien
<Braiam> novalettres: por que no formateas la partición? o hay datos importantes ahí?
<novalettres> es que es la pc de un amigo, quiero ver que datos tiene para despues formatear
<novalettres> si solo es el sistema operativo, lo hago de una
<Soupermanito> novalettres, usa photorec
<novalettres> pero a veces guardan en Escritorio o en Mis documentos
<novalettres> es que no es que esten borrados Soupermanito
<Soupermanito> oh solo queres montar la particion?
<novalettres> estan escondidos
<Soupermanito> a linux no le importa eso
<novalettres> como si fueran ocultos
<novalettres> y control+h no los muestra
<Soupermanito> a menos que tengan un . adelante los trata como perfectamente visibles
<Braiam> novalettres: find /media/particion | grep *.doc* *.xls* *.pp* *.pdf
<novalettres> es que estan ocultos de windows, de linux, es mas ni siquiera botea
<Braiam> entonces dd?
<novalettres> Braiam: no dio nada el comando, que no tiene carpetas
<novalettres> dd?
<novalettres> buscando algun .exe tampoco
<Braiam> Copia un archivo, convirtiendo y dando formato de acuerdo con los operandos.
<novalettres> no entendi
<novalettres> vos decis que copie la particion a otro lado?
<Soupermanito> novalettres, cuando abris gparted, que te dice de la particion? que esta llena? o que esta vacia?
<Braiam> sipo
<novalettres> algo como lo que dice forat   http://www.forat.info/2007/11/05/como-clonar-discos-duros-desde-linux/
<novalettres> que tiene archivos
<Braiam> novalettres: si
<novalettres> Braiam: puede ser, pero primero quiero ver que tiene
<novalettres> Soupermanito: si tiene archivos, 79gb y pico
<novalettres> con flag: boot
<Soupermanito> novalettres, XD si solo queres ver que tiene, usa photorec, te vas a ahorrar tiempo
<novalettres> por lo que me da a entender que de ahi boteaba
<dzup> sudo blkid|grep ntfs|awk '{print $(3)}'   , nota el numero UUID='numero' y ejecuta: ls -l /dev/disk/numero/
<dzup>   
<dzup> ver si te muestra algo
<novalettres> cannot access /dev/disk/E89CEACA9CEA927C/: No such file or directory
<dzup> en las 2
<novalettres> lo mismo para las 2
<novalettres> ho pera
<novalettres> lo copie mal
<Braiam> novalettres: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<novalettres> asi seria?
<novalettres> ls -l /dev/sda/E89CEACA9CEA927C/
<novalettres> o en vez de sda tiene que ser la particion sda1
<dzup> que dice?
<Braiam> novalettres: mira más arriba
<Braiam> dzup: tienes ubuntu a la mano?
<Braiam> dzup: ve a /dev/disk y preciona dos veces tab :)
<Braiam> braiam@hpa1104x:~$ ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ 2AD81468D8143513 990651f4-a086-4092-aef8-3bd432c44057  F66E431C6E42D551 40c30ff2-ee0f-43ec-a202-973125188fea  AA64B45A64B42AC9 641868561868296E EAF409E6F409B63B
<novalettres> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610437/
<novalettres> con el rellenado de Tab, no larga nada
<Braiam> novalettres: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/E89CEACA9CEA927C/
<novalettres> tengo que rellenar DISK y BY-UUID con mi disco e uuid
<novalettres> eso lo hice
<Braiam> novalettres: nop.. está listo asi com esta
<novalettres> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/E89CEACA9CEA927C/ ls: cannot access /dev/disk/by-uuid/E89CEACA9CEA927C/: Not a directory
<Braiam> braiam@hpa1104x:~$ ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/F66E431C6E42D551
<Braiam>  rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2011-05-19 18:52 /dev/disk/by-uuid/F66E431C6E42D551 -> ../../sdb2
<Braiam> novalettres: quitale el / al final
<novalettres> jejej
<Braiam> Not a directory :)
<novalettres> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/E89CEACA9CEA927C lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2011-05-20 04:40 /dev/disk/by-uuid/E89CEACA9CEA927C -> ../../sda1
<Braiam> novalettres: y el otro?
<novalettres> veo
<novalettres> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2011-05-20 04:40 /dev/disk/by-uuid/F2DCDE2EDCDDED3B -> ../../sda5
<novalettres> es casi lo mismo
<Braiam> novalettres: desmonta y monta la unidad
<dzup> en /media
<dzup> despues de montarlas con un click o con sudo mount -a
<dzup> ls /media   ahi deben de estar
<novalettres> me dice que debo ser root para montar
<novalettres> me manda un error desde nautilus
<Braiam> novalettres: D:
<dzup> gksudo nautilus
<novalettres> estan las dos carpetas
<novalettres> pero no tienen nada
<novalettres> ninguna
<dzup> abre un nautilus con gksudo nautilus
<dzup> trata de montarlas con click y navega para ver si hay algo
<novalettres> ahi esta abierto, pero no aparecen para montar ninguna unidad
<novalettres> solo el / del pendrive
<novalettres> en /media estan las dos carpetas
<novalettres> pero ninguna tiene nada dentro
<novalettres> ahi busco como montar por terminal
<Braiam> sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /home/user/mnt -o ro
<Braiam> novalettres: ^^
<dzup> deveria de montarlas y mirarlas sin necesidad de sudo normalmente, al menos aqui si va.
<Braiam> novalettres: recuerda cambiar el punto de montaje ;)
<Lamusj> Buenas noches! tengo un problemita con mi navegador chromiun :/
<novalettres> ahi lo hice con las dos particiones
<Lamusj> me sale este error cuando lo abro | Your profile can not be used because it is from a newer version of Chromium.
<Lamusj> Some features may be unavailable. Please specify a different profile directory or use a newer version of Chromium.
<Lamusj> alguien me puede colaborar con eso?
<Braiam> Lamusj: tienes marcadores o complementos importantes?
<novalettres> Lamusj: que version tienes? parece que dice que necesitas hacer un upgrade
<Braiam> novalettres: parece más bien que el .chrome/ esta mal
<novalettres> hice el tema del los dos discos, los monté, pero sigo sin ver la primer particion, y sigo viendo la 2 como al principio
<novalettres> y si borra esa carpeta para que se cree de nuevo?
<dzup> Lamusj:  mv $HOME/.config/google-chrome/Default  $HOME/.config/google-chrome/Default -bk
<Braiam> novalettres: desmonta y cambia el "ro" al final del comando que te mande por "efs_raw"
<novalettres> oka
<novalettres> sigue igual,
<novalettres> no hay problema que demonte mediante gparted no?
<Braiam> mmm... lo que te voy a dar es extremadamente peligroso
<novalettres> no importa
<novalettres> tire tire
<Braiam> novalettres: luego de la "-o" usa "force remove_hiberfile show_sys_files"
<Braiam> novalettres: recuerda quitar efs_raw
<novalettres> sip, pero porque es peligroso?
<avernos_> algun codec pack en ubuntu ? para video y audio
<avernos_> .mkv no me funciona :S
<Braiam> force, remove_hiberfile y sys_files
<Braiam> avernos_: instalaste ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<novalettres> no monto nada
<avernos_> nop, pero ahora mismo lo instalo :D grax
<Braiam> novalettres: dame la linea que ejecutaste
<novalettres> sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /home/ubuntu/lolo -o force remove_hiberfile show_sys_files
<Braiam> mmm... le faltaba dos comas
<novalettres> la carpeta /home/ubuntu/lolo la cree para eso
<Braiam> sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /home/ubuntu/lolo -o force,remove_hiberfile,show_sys_files
<novalettres> y con los comandos de recien los monto
<Braiam> mmm... le faltaba dos comas <-- por eso fue
<Braiam> novalettres: algo?
<novalettres> ha, si ahi lo vi
<novalettres> al comando
<novalettres> pero hice lo mismo con las dos particiones
<novalettres> para ver si el comando andaba
<novalettres> con la particion mala
<novalettres> sigue con lo mismo
<novalettres> no muestra ningun archivo, pero con la buena me mostro algunos adicionales
<dzup> offtopic, les sirve algun canal de justin.tv o soy solo yo?
<Braiam> esos son $*
<novalettres> volume, logfile, badclus
<novalettres> se
<novalettres> pero en la otra particion, nada
<novalettres> ni siquiera esos archivos
<Braiam> novalettres: desmontala y con gparted trata de reducirla un poquito a ver que tal
<novalettres> oka
<novalettres> no deja hacer nada, con la otra particion si deja mover y redimensionar, en la primera esta como bloqueado
<novalettres> donde puedo subir una imagen para compartir
<novalettres> porque vi las propiedades desde gparted
<novalettres> pero no puedo copiar lo que dice
<Braiam> novalettres: entonces hazle un «ntfsfix /dev/sda1»
<novalettres> ha no espera, ahi pego
<Braiam> novalettres: imagebin
<novalettres> filesystem chek failed! totally 135 clusters  acounting mismatches
<novalettres> cluster acounting failed at (numero
<novalettres> )
<novalettres> missing cluster in $bitmap
<Braiam> novalettres: no lo pegues, solo dime si corrigio algo?
<novalettres> dice que si proceso
<Braiam> novalettres: o si te recomienda corre algo para corregir
<novalettres> nada
<Braiam> novalettres: corrigio los errores?
<novalettres> NTFS partition /dev/sda1 was processed successfully.
<Braiam> novalettres: no creo el $bitmap?
<novalettres> la version de ntfs y el procesando del principio
<Braiam> novalettres: corrigio algun error de los que encontro?
<novalettres> dijo que procesó satisfactoriamente
<novalettres> pero monte como me dijiste a lo ultimo para ver si dejaba algo
<novalettres> y no
<novalettres> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610448/
<Braiam> novalettres: instala scrounge-ntfs
<novalettres> listo
<Braiam> novalettres: desmonta el disco y corre el programa sobre /dev/sda1
<novalettres> va mostrando algunos archivos
<novalettres> 11 archivos, pagefile incluido
<Braiam> novalettres: eso es lo que hace, recuperar archivos de discos ntfs
<novalettres> ha
<novalettres> pero ya termino
<Braiam> novalettres: olvida los no importantes... algo de interes?
<novalettres> solo recupero 11 archivos
<novalettres> monto y te digo
<novalettres> monte, pero nada, sigo sin tener ningun archivo en la particion
<Braiam> novalettres: reparo la partición, simplemente recupero los archivos que estaban ahi y los guardo en otra parte
<novalettres> haaa
<Braiam> novalettres: no* reparo la partición, simplemente recupero los archivos que estaban ahi y los guardo en otra parte
<novalettres> ahi busco en donde los guardo
<novalettres> en el home
<novalettres> jeje
<Braiam> haz ls en la terminal donde lo corriste
<novalettres> si en el home
<novalettres> si monto la otra particion
<Braiam> puedes guardar los archivos ahí
<novalettres> pregunto: puedo hacer cd hasta llegar ahi
<novalettres> y luego ejecutar el comando para que me pase los archivos ahi?
<Braiam> novalettres: sí
<Braiam> novalettres: o mv origen destino
<novalettres> jejej
<novalettres> me encanta la terminalllll diosss
<Braiam> o en nautilus
<Braiam> novalettres: pero no me digas que guardaras pagefile.sys
<novalettres> gracias Braiam; no ni a palos lo guardo
<novalettres> es que me dijo que tenia poco espacio en disco
<novalettres> estoy desde un live-usb
<novalettres> es que esta maquina le encontre casi 70mb en virus, estaban todos juntitos en la raiz de la segunda particion
<Braiam> novalettres: y por si aca comprueba el estado de SMART en el disco, no vaya a pasar de nuevo ;)
<novalettres> sep, es que la maquina es de un amigo
<Braiam> novalettres: espero que hagas eso para instalar linux ;)
<novalettres> con razon no tenia apuro en que la arreglara
<novalettres> yo tambien espero
<novalettres> yo sigo evangelizando desde mi lugarcito
<novalettres> esta bueno y esta malo
<novalettres> bueno porque se van contentos
<novalettres> malo por el negocio que no vuelven
<novalettres> jejejejej
<novalettres> me pregunto que porque las maquinas mas jodidas son las que no cobramos?
<Braiam> si pero dejemosló ahí que es ot ;)
<novalettres> sip, sino se enoja m 4 v
<novalettres> seeeee, esta recuperando todo, soso un capo Braiam
<novalettres> pasan los archivitos como locos
<Braiam> !yay | Braiam
<kubot> Braiam: ¡Me alegra que lo hayas conseguido! :)
<Braiam> !yay | novalettres
<kubot> novalettres: ¡Me alegra que lo hayas conseguido! :)
<Braiam> novalettres: borra los archivos de tu memoría
<novalettres> gracias por toda la ayuda, esto lo posteo, porque esta muy groso
<novalettres> si tienes pagina, blog, twitter o lo que sea, asi si quieres, te adjunto al post
<novalettres> sino no importa, solo enlazo para que te encuentren por aca
<Braiam> novalettres: no hay problema
<novalettres> es la forma de recompensarte por tu sapiencia
<Braiam> nah... no fue nada
<novalettres> que humildad, gracias nuevamente
<Braiam> novalettres: ya que los demás se pondrán celosos ;)
<liljoker09> Buenas caballeros algun noble podria guiarme en cuanto a poder optener una wep pero me salta este error no entiendo bien de que se trata dejo un paste bien http://paste.ubuntu.com/610451/
<novalettres> liljoker09: wlan0 es tu wifi?
<novalettres> parece que es eth1
<liljoker09> novalettres, hola si mi wlan0 es mi wifi
<novalettres> haz un ifconfig y dime que pone
<novalettres> solo las interfaces, no todo
<liljoker09> novalettres, segun mi compi de mi cuadra que la eth1 es cableada
<liljoker09> novalettres, ok ahora te digo
<novalettres> estas siguiendo alguna guia? pasame cual
<liljoker09> novalettres, este es el paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/610454/ esta es la guia http://www.atareao.es/ubuntu/conociendo-ubuntu/como-crackear-una-red-wifi-cifrada-con-wep-en-ubuntu/
<novalettres> haceme un paste de lshw asi comparo
<liljoker09> novalettres, ok
<novalettres> y si puedes, luego haz un: sudo airmon-ng start eth1
<novalettres> para ver si anda o no
<liljoker09> novalettres, el paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/610455/ ahora ago el airmon-ng
<liljoker09> novalettres, el paste de airmon-ng http://paste.ubuntu.com/610458/
<novalettres> joya, ahora si te digo
<novalettres> eth1 es tu red inalambrica
<liljoker09> novalettres, fijate que me salta ahi un comentario de 4 procesos kizas tengo ke matarlos para poder trabajar digo yo no se
<liljoker09> novalettres, haa pense que era wlan0
<novalettres> y eth0 es tu red por cable
<liljoker09> ahora es eth1
<novalettres> ahora el tema es encontrar el modo monitor
<novalettres> porque con el ultimo comando que te pase, tendria que haber puesto el modo monitor por algun lado
<novalettres> dice que esta en modo monitor (esencial para este trabajo)
<novalettres> pero no te dice cual es
<novalettres> ahi tienes el problema
<novalettres> esperame un segundo
<liljoker09> aja tu sabras casi estoy adentrandome en esto de linux y no entiendo mucho al asunto
<novalettres> y veo en mi net a ver como lo puedes saber
<novalettres> todos empezamos asi liljoker09
<liljoker09> novalettres, ok gracias nova
<novalettres> liljoker09: estas?
<liljoker09> novalettres, si
<novalettres> pon en una consola
<novalettres> ifconfig -a
<novalettres> te van a aparecer varias interfaces
<novalettres> eth1, eth0, lo, ppp0
<novalettres> y otra mas que es la del modo monitor
<liljoker09> novalettres, ok te dejo el paste para estar seguros http://paste.ubuntu.com/610465/
<novalettres> ete qui el problema, tu tarjeta no soporta el modo monitor
<liljoker09> novalettres, hoo ke mal por mi tarjeta
<novalettres> puede ser por dos vias, o problemas de driver
<novalettres> o porque definitivamente tu  tarjeta no lo soporta de una
<novalettres> que driver has puesto?
<fzeta> Buenos días figuras...
<novalettres> hola fzeta
<liljoker09> novalettres, ps segun este video si lograron inyectar a ver te paso el video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p348ZjV6P5s
<novalettres> si ya se
<fzeta> Hola novalettres
<novalettres> pero el tema es que tu tarjeta no esta soportada
<liljoker09> novalettres, ps estuve tratando de guiarme ahi
<novalettres> no vas a poder hacerlo
<novalettres> sip
<liljoker09> novalettres, ok entiendo
<novalettres> prueba con otra pc
<novalettres> y un live-cd de ubuntu
<novalettres> le cargas el programa
<novalettres> y listo
<liljoker09> novalettres, solo cuento con mi laptop mini hp 2140 que tiene wifi ya que la de mi escritorio no tiene wifi
<novalettres> algun amigo?
<liljoker09> novalettres, ps voy a hablar con algun amigo a ver que encuentro
<novalettres> sip, pero antes de cada compu nueva, hace un ifconfig para ver la tarjeta de red que tiene
<novalettres> sino en el icono de red tambien te dice
<liljoker09> novalettres, ok vere eso por lo pronto buscare algo al respecto sobre los driver
<novalettres> mira, ve a Sistema/administracion
<liljoker09> novalettres, que intente solucionarlo de un tuto pero al parecer no me funsiono el driver
<liljoker09> aja
<novalettres> y ahi esta el programa que te ayudara en el tema driver
<novalettres> no se como dice, porque yo lo tengo en ingles
<novalettres> el mio dice "hardware drivers"
<novalettres> (muy descriptivo jejej)
<liljoker09> controladores adicionales
<novalettres> eso
<liljoker09> sip asi es
<novalettres> metete y ve que te va a dar uno
<novalettres> por suerte broadcom esta mas soportado ahora en linux
<liljoker09> ps fijate que ahi tengo instalado el que tengo
<liljoker09> segun aki dice que tengo el driver instalado inalambrico Broadcom STA
<liljoker09> que segun el tuto de un tio que soluciono sus driver de wifi que instalara ese pero no surte efecto creo
<liljoker09> novalettres, este fue el tuto que segui para solucionar problemas del driver http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/9059727/Solucion-definitiva-Broadcom-BCM-43XX-Ubuntu-10_10--BCM4311.html
<liljoker09> novalettres, pero creo que no me funsiono del todo
<novalettres> si ha funcionado, pero hay que cambiar de tarjeta
<novalettres> para hacer eso
<novalettres> ahi veo y te digo
<liljoker09> cambiar la tarjeta de mi laptop
<liljoker09> el punto es que capital para comprarme otra tarjeta no tengo jejeje
<novalettres> lo que dice el post, es que al flaco no le andaba NADA de wifi
<novalettres> solo instalo el driver para tener wifi
<novalettres> no para hacer auditoria, que es lo que vos queres
<novalettres> o sea, no sirve tu placa para lo tuyo
<novalettres> a pedir prestada alguna lap para hacerlo numas
<liljoker09> novalettres, haa
<liljoker09> novalettres, mira ahi otro driver en mis controladores y si pruevo instalando el otro driver y quitando el que tengo para hacer la auditoria
<liljoker09> novalettres, cheka la imagen http://www.imagengratis.org/images/pantallazocon.png
<novalettres> proba, pero no creo que tengas diferencias, pero aun asi hacelo
<liljoker09> novalettres, ok una ultima pregunta
<novalettres> que para esto es linux, para probar cosas diferentes siempre
<liljoker09> has usado backtrack
<novalettres> nop
<novalettres> ni tampoco wifislax
<liljoker09> hoo  ok
<liljoker09> novalettres, muchas gracias amigo por tu tiempo y conocimiento vere a kien asalto esta semana para conseguirme una tarjeta desente para hacer dichas auditorias
<liljoker09> novalettres, nos vemos en otra ocacion amigo chau
<novalettres> jej
<novalettres> bueno, suerte, y cualquier cosa pregunta
<novalettres> para eso estamos
<liljoker09> ok gracias chau
<liljoker09> novalettres, estas compi
<novalettres> sip
<novalettres> aqui toy liljoker09
<liljoker09> novalettres, fijate que si me funsiono hasta este paso ke llevo del tutorial http://www.atareao.es/ubuntu/conociendo-ubuntu/como-crackear-una-red-wifi-cifrada-con-wep-en-ubuntu/ ya estoy escaneando las redes y ya escogi una digamoslo por asi decirlo victima
<liljoker09> voy por el paso 7
<novalettres> bien
<liljoker09> funsiono el otro driver jejeje
<novalettres> cambiaste el driver?
<liljoker09> exacto lo cambie
<novalettres> eso!!
<novalettres> bien ahi, yo me quedo con la pagina a ver si puedo hacerlo con mi debiancico
<liljoker09> ahora tengo que terminar espera te llame para pedirte una ayuda si me hace falta
<liljoker09> ok perfecto
<liljoker09> novalettres, guiame en el paso 9
<novalettres> ahi
<liljoker09> tengo duda sobre si el nombre de la red va en mayusculas o minusculas
<liljoker09> y la direccion mac le coloco los dos puntos entre los digitos
<novalettres> va con las mayusculas y minusculas en donde van
<novalettres> no se cambia nada
<novalettres> si
<liljoker09> ok
<novalettres> con los dos puntos van
<fosco_> !pirata
<kubot> Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en #Ubuntu-es. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo, música o auditorias de redes wifi (aka robar la wifi del vecino).
<liljoker09> ok thanks
<jonafunes> hola instale el ubuntu nuevo y tengo problemas con el mouse
<jonafunes> aveces no puedo hacer click sobre los botones
<jonafunes> hola alguien me puede ayudar?
<Crashbit> !ask | jonafunes
<kubot> jonafunes: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<jonafunes> tengo ubuntu 11.04 instalado y tengo problemas con el mouse cuando hago click en algunos botones no funciona
<Crashbit> jonafunes: y cuales son estos botones ?
<jonafunes> en general los de aceptar o cancelar  en cualquier aplicacion  boton save o lo que sea
<Crashbit> jonafunes: que tipo de mouse usas ?
<jonafunes> por ejemplo si estoy parado bien ensima del boton no funciona pero si me alejo hacia los costados  una de las esquinas o los bordes si funciona en algunas aplicaciones
<Crashbit> jonafunes: lo siento, no puedo ayudarte, no se a que se debe este comportamiento
<jonafunes> el mouse comun que me trajo la pc es una hp
<jonafunes> bueno crashbit no te preocupes ya encontraré la solucion.
<edu> Buen día!
<edu> Resolviendo –directory-prefix=... falló: Nombre o servicio desconocido.
<edu> wget: imposible resolver la dirección del anfitrión «–directory-prefix=»
<edu> A alguien le suena este error?
<fosco_> has puesto guin largo
<fosco_> y son dos guines cortos
<fosco_> --directory-rpefix
<fosco_> --directory-prefix
<fosco_> guión*
<edu> dos guione,s pruebo.
<fosco_> que mal escribo a estas horas de la mañana...
<edu> Yo igual.
<edu> Estoy siguiendo esta guía:  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/drag-and-drop-imageshack-uploader-for-ubuntus-unity-launcher/
<fosco_> es un fallo de wordpress
<fosco_> substituye -- por –
<edu> Qué tecla es guión largo?
<fosco_> ummm pues no lo se, la verdad, debe ser un caracter extendido
<edu> Qué desastre, no la encuentro.
<fosco_> pero tu no debes escribirla
<fosco_> debes poner --
<edu> Resolviendo –directory--prefix=... falló: Nombre o servicio desconocido.
<edu> wget: imposible resolver la dirección del anfitrión «–directory--prefix=»
<fosco_> no hombre
<fosco_> la que va doble es la primera
<edu> Cómo fosco?
<fosco_> --directory-prefix
<edu> antes de directory?
<edu> Pruebo.
<edu> Algo se resolvió, el siguiente eror:
<edu> Resolviendo –default-page=imgupload... falló: Nombre o servicio desconocido.
<edu> wget: imposible resolver la dirección del anfitrión «–default-page=imgupload»
<fosco_> lo mismo
<fosco_> -page
<edu> antes de default?
<fosco_> --default-page
<edu> ok
<edu> Perfecto, ahora no da errores.
<fosco_> linux no usa el guión largo para nada, siempre que veas uno en alguna guía en realidad han querido poner --
<edu> Pero no funciona el lanzador.
<edu> Recordaré ese aviso.
<edu> Debería salir una ventana emergente de Zenity al arrastr una imagen al lanzador, pero no emerge ná de ná.
<fosco_> de eso ya ni idea, no uso unity
<edu> No te gusta?
<fosco_> asegurate de seguir la guia al pie de la letra
<fosco_> no, no me gusta
<edu> La guía es sencilla, no parece haber lugar a errores.
<edu> Salvo ese de los guiones
<edu> gnome-system-monitor me consume más CPU de la esperada.
<edu> y npviewer.bin también.
<fosco_> el viewer es normal
<fosco_> flash es un devorador de recursos
<Tarrasquero> edu: tu sistema es de 64 o 32?
<Tarrasquero> buenos dias
<edu> 64bits Tarrasquero.
<edu> Buenas.
<edu> Firefox me consume RAM a mansalva.
<edu> Unas veinte pestañas abiertas y el consumo de RAM al 50 %
<Tarrasquero> a mi 8.80
<edu> Qué versión?
<fosco_> 20 pestañas! yo cuando veo 5 ya empiezo a quitar las q me sobran
<fosco_> :)
<edu> Jodé, pues yo así no puedo andar.
<edu> 20 pestañas son pocas.
<fosco_> yo no podría con 20
<Tarrasquero> 4.0.1 iceweasel
<fosco_> no tengo ni ojos ni clics suficientes para ellas ;)
<edu> Pero siempre hay sitios que deseas mantener abiertos para volver a consultarlos en caso de necesidad.
<fosco_> pues no la verdad
<fosco_> si quiero volver a entrar lo vuelvo a abrir
<fosco_> eso es como dejar todas las luces de la casa encendidas por si en algun momento se me ocurre ir alli :)
<edu> Eso es muy incómodo, yo reincio el firefox reabriendo la última sesión.
<edu> Y igual en la última sesión he cerrado con 30 0 40 pestñas.
<fosco_> veo que tenemos una manera de navegar muy diferente :)
<edu> Así que a partir de ahí a usar la poca RAM que resta.
<edu> Menos mal que tengo 4 gigas.
<edu> Y se me están quedando pequeñas.
<edu> Y si virtualizo sistemas ya ni te cuento..........
<Tarrasquero> no se cuantas tengo...mas de veinte y 16.78
<edu> En 64 bits, Tarrasquero?
<fosco_> Tarrasquero: no vale abrir google en todas ;)
<edu> Jajajaja
<Tarrasquero> son diferentes macho
<edu> Abre algo con Flash, verás qué risa.
<Tarrasquero> blog y demas parafernalia
<Tarrasquero> ahora se quedó en 18.50
<edu> Firefox 4.0.1
<Tarrasquero> edu: me parece mejor iceweasel
<Tarrasquero> yo les noté mucha diferencia
<edu> Tienes el enlace o lo busco?
<edu> Lo cierto es que comprobando en el monitor lo que más RAM consume es "compiz".
<fosco_> iceweasel es el nombre que le pone debian a firefox
<edu> Ah no, perdón es Firefox, lo tenía escondido.
<Tarrasquero> fosco_: creo que te equivocas
<Tarrasquero> son proyectos paralelos pero diferentes
<fosco_> psé
<fosco_> le cambian el nombre por tema de licencias y ya está
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<edu> gnome-system-monitor es el monitor de recursos del sistema, verdad?
<Tarrasquero> pues si
<fosco_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerUsers <- nueva comunidad para usuarios avanzados de Ubuntu
<edu> Yo soy poweruser?
<edu> Me parece que no..jeje.
<edu> Eso será para powerangers.
<edu> Pues como iba diciendo, le noto lento a este ubuntu 11.04 y ya no sé si es por el Unity o por el nuevo firefox.
<edu> Pero me iba mucho más fuído la 10.10.
<fosco_> yo cerraría pestañas... ;)
<edu> Jajajaja, ants andaba bien con las mismas pestañas.
<edu> Me costaría menos cambiar de sistema que de hábitos de navegación.
<noseasasi> Hasta otra buena gente...
<avernos> como se quita el modo away ?
<aker> hola a todos
<aker> tengo un problema con mi wifi
<aker> y empezó desde que actualicé de 10.10 a 11.04
<aker> me detecta la redes
<aker> pero no se conecta a ellas
<LuxRDR> amigos buen dia
<LuxRDR> tengo un disco que tiene ubuntu 10.10 pero entro a /home y me sale Access-YOur-Private-data.desktop
<LuxRDR> y necesito sacar toda la informacion de ese disco
<LuxRDR> porque se me daño la tarjeta madre y tengo informacion importante
<LuxRDR> como puedo recuperar esa información?
<LuxRDR> es posible hacer eso?
<Tarrasquero> LuxRDR: si puedes ponerlo como esclavo es sencillo
<Tarrasquero> pero en otro linux
<LuxRDR> Tarrasquero, lo tengo como esclavo
<LuxRDR> y estoy en otro linux en el lugar de trabajo
<LuxRDR> entro a la carpeta /home
<Tarrasquero> seguro'
<Tarrasquero> seguro?
<LuxRDR> sip
<Tarrasquero> revisaste los jumpers?
<LuxRDR> bueno son discos sata
<Tarrasquero> amm
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Tarrasquero> pues es raro
<LuxRDR> sip
<LuxRDR> root@franklin-P4M900-M7-FE:/media/5f1760d3-eee4-4f32-a155-e3fb6236206f/home/franklin# ls
<LuxRDR> Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop  README.txt
<LuxRDR> eso es lo que me sale cuando por terminal intento acceder
<Tarrasquero> LuxRDR: como root?
<LuxRDR> como root entre
<LuxRDR> hay sale
<LuxRDR> lo mas bravo es que alli esta mi tesis de grado y todo
<LuxRDR> jeje
<Tarrasquero> LuxRDR: cave lo posivilidad que se alla dañado tambien
<LuxRDR> el disco siempre me ha salido asi
<Tarrasquero> no es nada raro
<avernos> An unhandlable error occured
<LuxRDR> desde que le habia montado linux
<avernos> lol
<LuxRDR> jeje
<avernos> There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon,
<avernos> esto porque puede ser?
<Tarrasquero> LuxRDR: edita el fstab
<LuxRDR> pero como ayer se me daño la tarjeta
<Tarrasquero> del OS anfitrion
<LuxRDR> dije ahora como saco la informacion
<Tarrasquero> LuxRDR: edita el fstab
<Tarrasquero> del OS anfitrion
<LuxRDR> osea de este sistema operativo?
<Tarrasquero> para que lo monte auto como user normal
<LuxRDR> ok
<LuxRDR> voy a buscar como hacer eso
<Tarrasquero> pera y te digo
<Tarrasquero> cual sistema de ficheros?
<Tarrasquero> ext4?
<LuxRDR> creo que es ext3
<LuxRDR> no recuerdo eso lo monte en diciembre
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Tarrasquero> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fstab
<Tarrasquero> hay explica como hacerlo
<Tarrasquero> modificalo a tus necesidades
<LuxRDR> http://pastebin.com/B9RvL9UQ
<LuxRDR> mire como esta el fstab del disco que quiero recuperar
<Tarrasquero> LuxRDR: pero ese es el del sistema que usas ahora
<Tarrasquero> el sda es del sistema
<LuxRDR> ok
<LuxRDR> voy a ver el fstab de este equipo
<LuxRDR> ese es el del disco
<Tarrasquero> a
<Tarrasquero> pero eso no te vale
<LuxRDR> sip
<LuxRDR> jeje
<Tarrasquero> el sistema anfitrion le da otro nombre
<Tarrasquero> en vez de sda le dará sdb
<LuxRDR> http://pastebin.com/eKjfgrLg
<Tarrasquero> LuxRDR: haz fdisk -l
<Tarrasquero> sudo
<LuxRDR> ok
<LuxRDR> http://pastebin.com/enVuHBhr
<LuxRDR> es lo que me da
<Tarrasquero> LuxRDR: en cual particion tienes lo info?
<Tarrasquero> supongo sdb6
<Tarrasquero> pues bien...
<Tarrasquero> haz sudo nano /etc/fstab
<LuxRDR> listo
<LuxRDR> ahora? :(
<Tarrasquero> /dev/sdb6 /mnt ext3 quiet,defaults,locale=en_US.utf8,umask=0 0 0
<Tarrasquero> coloca al final esa linea
<Tarrasquero> guardas y sales
<Tarrasquero> sabes guardar en nano?
<Tarrasquero> LuxRDR: ya estaba montada?
<LuxRDR> si
<Tarrasquero> desmontala
<LuxRDR> es control O
<Tarrasquero> si
<LuxRDR> 
<Tarrasquero> umount /dev/sdb6
<Tarrasquero> ctrl  X   salir
<LuxRDR> ya la desmonte
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Tarrasquero> ahora
<Tarrasquero> mount -a
<Tarrasquero> sudo
<LuxRDR> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb6,
<LuxRDR>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<LuxRDR>        En algunos casos se encuentra información en syslog, pruebe
<LuxRDR>    dmesg | tail   o algo parecido
<LuxRDR> root@franklin-P4M900-M7-FE:~# nano /etc/fstab
<LuxRDR> root@franklin-P4M900-M7-FE:~# umount /dev/sdb6
<LuxRDR> root@franklin-P4M900-M7-FE:~# mount -a
<LuxRDR> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb6,
<LuxRDR>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<LuxRDR>        En algunos casos se encuentra información en syslog, pruebe
<Tarrasquero> LuxRDR: esta silenciado
<Tarrasquero> haz
<Tarrasquero> dmesg | tail
<Tarrasquero> y pegalo en pastebin
<Tarrasquero> el disco 'puede' estar dañado
<Tarrasquero> yo tengo que salir en breve
<LuxRDR> ok
<LuxRDR> voy a hace rl oque me dijistes
<LuxRDR> gracias
<Tarrasquero> ok
<LuxRDR> [ 1847.679323] EXT3-fs (sdb6): error: unrecognized mount option "locale=en_US.utf8" or missing value
<LuxRDR> [ 1938.736394] EXT3-fs (sdb6): error: unrecognized mount option "locale=en_US.utf8" or missing value
<Tarrasquero> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Tarrasquero> eso dice que no es el tipo de sistema de ficheros
<LuxRDR> ok
<Tarrasquero> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fstab
<Tarrasquero> quedate con la wiki, tengo que salir
<xblaster> hola a todos
<joseefrainpb> hola a todos
<luckatoni> Buenas
<Sapote> hola gente!
<dylan66> hola sapote
<Sapote> hola dylan66
<dylan66> estoy probando el entorno kde cn kubuntu
<xblaster> como ejecuto el tutorial es vim?
<aguitel_> man vim
<braiam> (X-Chat) 2.8.8 - ( Script ) GatoScript 1.3, script en python para X-Chat (http://gatoloko.homelinux.org)
<GatoLoko> braiam gracias por la publicidad, pero no creo que los demas la aprecien
<fosco_> ;)
<morfeo> Tengo un problema con xampp, no me dice permiso denegado
<braiam> GatoLoko: lo siento... le dí a algo en tu plugin... ahora no veo cuando en los canales escriben algo... :(
<GatoLoko> habras agregado un filtro antispam demasiado generico
<braiam> GatoLoko: tendré que ver si active eso
<SrUbuntu> Hola. QUé permisos tiene .bashrc?
<avernos> interesante, donde puedo ver de que va este plugin? gatoscript
<braiam> (X-Chat) 2.8.8 - ( Script ) GatoScript 1.3, script en python para X-Chat (http://gatoloko.homelinux.org)
<GatoLoko> SrUbuntu concretamente en http://gatoloko.homelinux.org/proyectos/gatoscript
<GatoLoko> braiam yo en tu lugar no abusaria de eso, agradezco la publicidad pero pueden echarte por spam
<SrUbuntu> GatoLoko: -.-
<braiam> GatoLoko: otra vez le di a informacion :(
<GatoLoko> quiza deberia mover la opcion de informacion a la parte baja del menu
<braiam> GatoLoko: hay manera de recargar el script sin reiniciar xchat?
<braiam> he comentado ciertos modulos
<GatoLoko> en el menu ventana de xchat, complementos y guiones
<braiam> GatoLoko: ok, listo
<braiam> GatoLoko: por cierto cambia rhymbox de el predeterminado ya que los que usan natty pueden verse frustrados de que no le funcione el /media
<GatoLoko> braiam el script no es especifico para ubuntu, a menos que tenga fallos que yo desconozco deberia funcionar en cualquier distribucion, y personalmente prefiero rhythmbox
<GatoLoko> pero es configurable
<GatoLoko> aunque el menu de configuracion no funciona bien (fallo conocido), siempre se puede editar la configuracion con un editor de textos
<braiam> GatoLoko: por eso lo digo, yo leí el script antes de copiarlo y mira lo que me paso
<avernos> como puedo hacer que ssh reconecte cuando se caiga la conexion?
<GatoLoko> while [ 1 ]; do ssh user@host.domain; done
<avernos> oh,
<avernos> eso es script?
<GatoLoko> si
<SrUbuntu> GatoLoko: me lo has quitado de la punta de google
<avernos> la verdad que podria hacerlo en python.. aunque nose si sabria... deberia mirar un poco scripting
<avernos> vale, gracias por la idea
<avernos> :D
<avernos> o bueno, eso es todo? asi de simple? lo meto en un archivo .sh ?
<SrUbuntu> avernos: no hace falta
<SrUbuntu> lo pones en la consolita y pic enter
<avernos> :O
<avernos> vale
<GatoLoko> avernos con paramiko no deberia ser dificil conectar a ssh mediante python
<avernos> genial
<braiam> avernos: .sh? conque le hagas +x a cualquier archivo con esa linea
<GatoLoko> i A python-paramiko                 - Hace conexiones ssh v2 con Python
<avernos> seria interesante intentarlo en python, podria hacer unas cuantas cosillas mas
<avernos> grax :D
<avernos> de momento probare ese script :D lo pongo en el autoarranque y me puedo olvidar de tener que hacer el ssh :D
<GatoLoko> tambien podrias usar python-libssh2, pero ese no lo he probado
<SrUbuntu> avernos,
<braiam> avernos: no lo hagas en /etc/init.*, ya que ssh te iniciara como root
<avernos> la verdad que no he salido de programacion basica, y bueno, asusta un poquillo entrar con librerias complicadas con protocolos de comunicacion xD pero intentar es gratis!
<avernos> ok, grax braiam^^ eso esoerp
<avernos> espero*
<SrUbuntu> avernos: /etc/crontab :l
<braiam> NM tiene canal en freenode?
<SrUbuntu> braiam: NM?
<braiam> Network Manager :P
<GatoLoko> network-manager?
<braiam> encuentro el de wicd pero el de NM no
<GatoLoko> es probable que no tenga un canal especifico
<braiam> buscare en la web entonces
<morfeo> Mi usuario no es root?
<Soupermanito> braiam, que buscas?
<Soupermanito> morfeo, no
<Soupermanito> morfeo, eso es muy peligroso
<morfeo> Soupermanito: y no lo puedo agregar al grupo?
<morfeo> es que estoy programando en php y cuando abro los archivos me dice que es solo de lectura
<Soupermanito> :/ supongo que si, pero no seria bueno
<morfeo> lo abro con sudo?
<morfeo> solo asi podre Soupermanito ?
<Soupermanito> abri el editor con gksudo
<morfeo> porque lo habilite ahi
<braiam> Soupermanito: el canal de NM
<Soupermanito> NM?
<morfeo> en grupo root pero igual me sale
<braiam> si tienen, se llama #nm
<Soupermanito> XD bastante obvio creo
<Lamusj> Buenas! tengo un problemita con mi navegador chromiun :/
<Soupermanito> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Lamusj> me sale este error cuando lo abro | Your profile can not be used because it is from a newer version of Chromium
<morfeo> ok lo abrire con dpkgsudo
<Lamusj> Some features may be unavailable. Please specify a different profile directory or use a newer version of Chromium.
<Lamusj> alguien me puede colaborar con eso?
<Soupermanito> actualiza tu chromium
<morfeo> No es que ya es una old version?
<sancochito> saludos
<Lamusj> como lo actualizo?
<Soupermanito> mmm fijate si no hay una version mas actual en synaptic
<Lamusj> Soupermanito, ok!
<sancochito> ¿alguien ha conseguido echar a andar el dnie en ubuntu 11.04?
<braiam> Lamusj: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Soupermanito> braiam, eso actualizaria absolutamente todo
<braiam> Soupermanito: se han liberado actualizaciones recientes, y además es aconsejable tener todo al día :)
<mimecar> Lamusj: has copiado el perfil de algún sitio?
<mimecar> no es posible que tengas uno más reciente que la versión instalada
<sancochito> ¿alguien ha conseguido echar a andar el dnie en ubuntu 11.04?
<Soupermanito> braiam, si, pues, a mi no me gusta actualizar todo
<braiam> Soupermanito: entonces te quedas vulnerable?
<Lamusj> mimecar, noo, lo que paso es que tenia la version de para desarrolladores, la borre y la instale por ppa!
<Lamusj> cuando lo abri me salio ese error :s
<mimecar> Lamusj: entonces es normal que te salga ese error
<mimecar> o vuelves a la versión de desarrollo o tendrás que crear un perfil nuevo
<Soupermanito> Lamusj, entonces no podemos ayudarte, depende de la ppa que usaste
<sancochito> ¿alguien ha conseguido echar a andar el dnie en ubuntu 11.04?
<avernos> como se mapea un disco duro de otro ordenador fuera de la red?
<Lamusj> Soupermanito, lo estoy instalando por synaptic a ver que pasa!
<Soupermanito> O_o fuera de la red?
<mimecar> sancochito: en dos minutos no ha entrado nadie nuevo, no hace falta preguntar todo el rato
<braiam> avernos: mapear = compartir = samba
<mimecar> Lamusj: si cambiaron el formato del perfil en la versión de desarrollo, no te servirá actualizar
<avernos> samba? de ubuntu a ubuntu?
<mimecar> hasta que no llegues a la misma versión que hicieron el cambio
<braiam> avernos: samba usa el protocolo SMB para compartir archivos, el cual no es exclusivo de win :)
<Lamusj> mimecar, Osea que me tocaria esperar a que lleguen a la misma version de desarrollo? seguiria teniendo el mismo error?
<mimecar> si
<avernos> ok :D gracias
<Soupermanito> de ultima Lamusj podes mover tu profile a otra carpeta y probar dejando que chromium haga uno nuevo
<braiam> Lamusj: o borrar el perfil que esta defectuoso y comenzar de 0 :)
<Soupermanito> oh mejor desinstala chromium y usa un navegador bueno!
<Lamusj> Souchiro, braiam al borrar el perfil me afectaria otros programas o el mismo ubuntu?
<mimecar> Lamusj: solo a tus datos de chromium
<braiam> Lamusj: ^^
<Lamusj> Como borro el perfil?
<Soupermanito> Lamusj, solo a chromium. no se donde guarda su profile, seguro que en algo como /home/tuusuario/.chromium/
<Soupermanito> movelo de ahi, o cambiale el nombre, y ejecuta chromium de nuevo
<Lamusj> Soupermanito, no tengo ninguna carpeta llamada en /home/usuario/.chromiun
<braiam> Lamusj: .chrome?
<Soupermanito> la buscaste visualmente?
<Soupermanito> porque si tiene un . es invisible
<Lamusj> ctrl+H
<mimecar> Lamusj: tendrás que buscar donde lo guarda chromium
<mimecar> no creo que lo tengas en el raiz del home
<Souchiro> <Lamusj> Souchiro, braiam al borrar el perfil me afectaria otros programas o el mismo ubuntu?<------------------ ?????
<Soupermanito> Souchiro, de nuevo, se referia a mii
<Souchiro> ...
<Soupermanito> :P compartimos 3 letras, la gente usa auto completar, no se fija que sale
<Lamusj> mimecar, braiam Soupermanito listo! Borre el perfil en /home/usuario/.config/chromiun  :)
<braiam> Lamusj: y funcionó?
<Lamusj> braiam, siii!
<braiam> !yay | Lamusj
<kubot> Lamusj: ¡Me alegra que lo hayas conseguido! :)
<Soupermanito> :D
<Lamusj> me borro la configuracion que tenia, pero funcioni xD
<mimecar> Lamusj: a costa de perder tus datos
<Lamusj> muchas gracias!
<braiam> nah mimecar, solo los marcadores, historial, cache, cookies, plugins... nada de importancia
<Soupermanito> XD
<mimecar> braiam: depende
<mimecar> si tienes más de 300 marcadores si que tiene importancia
<Lamusj> mimecar, Naaah, los vuelvo a sincronizar y como si no hubiera pasado nada :)
<braiam> mimecar: ^^
<Soupermanito> :) yo todas las semanas hago un backup de mis marcadores en un bonito json XD
<mimecar> Soupermanito: y del resto de datos?
<Soupermanito> que datos? passwords i eso?
<mimecar> documentos, descargas, imágenes...
<Soupermanito> o los addons? tengo mis add-ons favoritos en una carpeta de marcadores
<Soupermanito> todo eso esta en un disco aparte que solo uso para datos, las fotos y etc las grabo en dvd's regularmente, no tengo videos que no pueda volver a conseguir por la internet, pero si me interezan los grabo tambien, mas alla de eso, uso google docs para guardar mis archivos de la facultad etc
<mimecar> tener los datos copiados en un disco externo es importante
 * Souchiro esta Ausente, Razon: ( fui al banco..... ) | Desde: ( Friday, May 20, 2011. 10:18:22 ) Xlack v2.1
<mario__> hola a todos, no puedo mandar a imprimir desde maq. windows a mi ubuntu, en las maq. win, y cuando me voy a ubuntu y checho en propiedades de la impresora y me dice que esta inactivo, pero puedo imprimir en el ubuntu, como le hago para que se active y pueda imprimir desde cualquier maquina
<braiam> mario__: configuraste a samba para que use cups?
<nycko> ksha: here :P
<Soupermanito> mario__, desde otra maquina en la red? o desde una maquina virtual?
<mario__> pues lo hize, pero alo mejor esta mal, es que cuando instalo las impresoras en las maq windows imprimen al momento, pero al otro dia resulta que ya no imprimen, alguna idea o un tutorial?
<mario__> desde otra maquina en red
<Soupermanito> mario__, has leido http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/CUPS_servidor_de_impresi%C3%B3n
<mario__> voy a leerlo, muchas gracias
<Soupermanito> mario__, http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&q=configurar+servidor+de+impresion+en+ubuntu
<Soupermanito> :P
<messssi> buenas a todos
<messssi> fosco_,
<messssi> GatoLoko,
<messssi> estais por favor
<fosco_> si
<messssi> es que no me entra tio
<messssi> Tcl interface loaded
<messssi> * Buscando irc.irc-hispano.org
<messssi> * Equipo desconocido. ¿Quizá se ha equivocado?
<messssi>  Ciclando al siguiente servidor en hispano...
<messssi> * Desconectado ().
<messssi> * Buscando irc.irc-hispano.org
<fosco_> no pegues en el canal
<fosco_> hay problemas de conexion en el hispano
<messssi> fosco_,  entonces tu por cual has entrado
<braiam> messssi: irc-hispano no tiene porblemas desde mi optica
<messssi> braiam,  pos hay no me deja
<braiam> messssi: usa thebe.irc-hispano.org
<Bohr> hola
<Soupermanito> !hola | Bohr
<kubot> Bohr: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<fosco_> hola
<Bohr> estaba limpiando mi armario de trastos viejos
<Bohr> y me he encontrado con un router inalámbrico
<Soupermanito> XD
<Bohr> jeje
<Bohr> y me preguntaba si podía darle alguna utilidad
<Bohr> ¿se os ocurre alguna?
<Soupermanito> :P usalo para abrir un access point publico!
<fosco_> pisapapeles
<Bohr> jajajaja fosco_
<Bohr> me parece mejor idea la de soupermanito
<GatoLoko> segun el router que sea lo puedes usar como miniservidor
<Soupermanito> :D asi le compartis internet a quien quiera/nesecite conectarse con su celulares epcetera
<Bohr> esa idea me parece buena
<Soupermanito> :)
<Bohr> aunque dudo que por aquí haya alguien que pueda conectarse a mi red :-p
<Soupermanito> :P bueno pero la opcion estará
<Bohr> sí, puede ser interesante para cacharrear un rato
<Bohr> porque todavía no me aclaro mucho sobre cómo xccxsddjk!!!#
<Bohr> porque todavía no me aclaro mucho sobre cómo xccxsddjk!!!# funcionan las redes
<Bohr> supongo que así aprendería :-)
<fernandito> hoy gentita toy tentando configurar un servidor oslr en ubuntu alguien que tenga experiencia en eso... puede darme una mano...
<braiam> Bohr: dd-rwt?
<Bohr> braima, perdona mi ignorancia, pero no sé lo qué es dd-rwt
<luckatoni> Buenas, si me pone que Gstreamer encontro un error general de flujo, que podria ser?
<braiam> Bohr: disculpa es dd-wrt :)
<Bohr> da igual, tampoco sé lo qué es, jajajaj
<braiam> alguien aparte de mi, no puede poner el dichoso relog de natty en formato 12-h
<GatoLoko> Bohr es una distribucion linux para routers y otros aparatos
<Bohr> vale
<braiam> reloj*
<braiam> Bohr: www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Espanol
<GatoLoko> Bohr si el router tiene usb o se le puede hacer algun apaño para conectarle un disco o una tarjeta SD, puedes usar el router para dejarlo descargando cosas y apagar el pc, o como mini servidor
<Bohr> miniservidor de qué?
<braiam> mi router viene con wget de fabrica :P
<braiam> Bohr: de descargas?
<Bohr> ahá
<GatoLoko> Bohr eso depende de ti, con openwrt puedes incluso instalarle amule o torrent al router
<messssi> GatoLoko,  buenas nen
<Bohr> ah, claro
<Bohr> si se le puede conectar una memoria usb
<Lamusj> braiam, para ponerlo en 12h debes ponerlo con segundos, de resto funciona!
<braiam> Lamusj: pero no quiero ver los segundos de mi vida pasar :(
<GatoLoko> Bohr por eso te decia que depende del router que sea, algunos aunque no llevan usb/tarjeta de serie, se pueden modificar
<Lamusj> braiam, jajaaja es la unica forma para que te deje poner 12h  a mi me toco ponerlo asi! :/
<braiam> Lamusj: en #ubuntu me dijeron que tenia que salir y entrar de sesión, a ver si funciona
 * braiam volverá
<Lamusj> voy a probar a ver
<Bohr> una pregunta
<Bohr> he conectado a la corriente eléctrica el router
<Soupermanito> che, todo esto va en offtopic
<Soupermanito> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Bohr> ¿cómo puedo conectarme ahora al router?
<Soupermanito> Bohr, entra en offtopic y hablamos
<Soupermanito> :)
<Bohr> ah, perdón
<Bohr> voy para allá
<avernos> apt get me dice: Segmentation fault
<avernos> eso no es bueno, no/
<avernos> ?
<avernos> despues de decirle sudo apt-get install gcc-avr avr-libc
<mario__> exit
<Soupermanito> avernos, sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/*.bin
<Soupermanito> despues hace sudo apt-get update
<avernos> :D
<Soupermanito> funciono?
<avernos> duplicate value for `Package' field
<avernos> no
<avernos> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Soupermanito> mmm
<mimecar> Soupermanito: nunca usese el comando em de esa forma
<Soupermanito> agregaste algun ppa? o alguna fuente de aplicaciones?
<avernos> no
<mimecar> puedes borrar todo el disco si cometes un error
<avernos> necesita los repos de maverik, pero creo que ya estan
<wcs> alo gentes
<Soupermanito> mimecar nesecita borrar el archivo apt.conf que esta dentro de /etc/apt/ que pertenece a root
<mimecar> NUNCA se usa rm de forma recursiva
<Soupermanito> como lo va a borrar si no puede usar sudo
<Soupermanito> a ok, ok
<mimecar> un espacio entre / y var
<wcs> cual es el problema?
<mimecar> y borras todo el disco
<Soupermanito> mimecar, ok, tenes razon
<mimecar> imagina que hay un espacio y el otro usuario copia y pega
<mimecar> adios sistema
<mimecar> para esos casos es mejor usar mc
<Soupermanito> avernos, move el archivo /etc/apt/apt.conf a otro lado e intenta de nuevo, como mimecar dice usa mc
<Soupermanito> supongo que si mimecar no se enoja, con superpoderes
<mimecar> Soupermanito: no es lo mismo borrar un archivo que lo que hace el comando que has puesto
<avernos> xD
<Ocsi> buenas tardes
<Soupermanito> si, ya lo se, gosh, ya pedi disculpas hombre
<Ocsi> tengo una pregunta
<Soupermanito> !ask | Ocsi
<kubot> Ocsi: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Soupermanito> :D
<Ocsi> tengo que actualizar ubuntu, es necesario copiar los archivos creados en algo externo?
<mimecar> si
<Soupermanito> seh
<mimecar> tienes que hacer un backup de tus datos antes de actualizar
<Ocsi> ok gracias
<avernos> vale, voy a seguir con el asunto, gracias a los dos
<avernos> mimecar, una vez cometi el error,  escribiendo a mano, y movil todo el /
<Soupermanito> Ocsi, lo mejor que podes hacer es particionar el disco para tener una particion /home en tu proxina reinstalacion
<avernos> aunque repare las cosas, se quedo todo muy inestable...
<avernos> en fin...
<mimecar> avernos: cuando tengas que borrar carpetas, usa mc
<avernos> jeje
<avernos> afk
<mimecar> es más seguro
<avernos> ok
<Soupermanito> asi no tenes que copiar/mover cosas Ocsi y podes instalar mas tranquilo
<Ocsi> ok, llevare a un tecnico el ordenador y que me lo hagan
<mimecar> Soupermanito: aunque tengas home separado, hay que tener un backup en un disco externo
<Soupermanito> :/
<mimecar> tu ordenador puede morir en cualquier momento
<mimecar> si no haces un backup, tus datos no son importantes
 * Soupermanito opina que son opiniones
<mimecar> Soupermanito: un pico de tensión y se pueden dañar la fuente de alimentación, la placa base o los discos duros
<Tarrasquero> mimecar: existen petacas de corriente para moderarlas
<Soupermanito> XD pues claro mimecar pero tambien podria incendiarse tu casa y derretirte todos los dvds, o podria caer un meteorito y destruir el mundo, o mañana podria ser el fin del mundo
<Tarrasquero> no vale caras
<mimecar> Tarrasquero: si, pero te pasa eso y te puedes quedar sin disco duro
<Tarrasquero> si
<Tarrasquero> Soupermanito: no dramatizes...
<Soupermanito> pues, una medida de seguridad, para proteger tus datos, es tener un /home separado, eso es lo que digo
<geckoclown> buenas tardes
<mimecar> si pierdes el disco, pierdes todos los datos
<mimecar> teniendo home separada no proteges nada
<Soupermanito> no es necesario andar backupeando absolutamente todo si tenes un /home separado, si tenes datos importantes los resguardas por otras formas,
<Tarrasquero> Soupermanito: esta mañana estube intentando ayudar a alguien que tenia el disco dañado con una tesis de doctorado dentro
<Tarrasquero> :)
<capitancar> buenas como hago para quitar el anuncio ese qaue me sale cada ves que apago el computador de que en 60 segundos se apagara es que no quiero que me salga cada ves que lo quiero appagar
<mimecar> capitancar: dandole al botón de apagar
<mimecar> te va a salir siempre, pulsa el botón de apagar y se quita
<capitancar> si pero se que ahy un codigo que
<Soupermanito> si, pasa, eso es lo que digo, si tenes datosimportantes que proteger hace backups, en pendrives cds dvds tu correo etc etc, pero para todo lo demas un /home separado ayuda
<mimecar> para que quieres apagar desde consola?
<jmanuel_cool> capitancar, apaga el protector, con eso no te saldrá mas el mensaje
<capitancar> hace que ese cartel no salga mas solo le doy apagar i listo se apaga no pregunta
<jmanuel_cool> igual si la desconectas la toma electrica
<mimecar> jmanuel_cool: el mensaje lo pone gnome
<mimecar> Soupermanito: ayuda siempre que no le pase nada al disco
<capitancar> es que no recuerdo el codigo pero se que lo hay porque cada ves que actualizo me toca hacerlo nuevamente
<jmanuel_cool> capitancar, shutdown -h now
<mimecar> capitancar: código?
<capitancar> ok gracias voy  a probar
<mimecar> no le veo mucho sentido a cerrar el sistema con comando
<azther> hola a todos, he instalado el compat-wireless en un kernel 2.6.39 y me ha producido el siguiente kernel panic al conectarme a una red wifi con wpa http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/610724/
<mimecar> azther: ese kernel acaba de salir
<mimecar> no deberías instalarlo
<azther> donde podria reportarlo?
<geckoclown> azther: porque usas compat-wireless?
<mimecar> azther: en ubuntu no, no es un kernel oficial
<azther> pero en kernel.org ya esta anunciado como current stable
<geckoclown> azther: pasate a gentoo xD
<mimecar> azther: pero no está incluido en ubuntu
<azther> entonses donde lo puedo reportar?
<mimecar> no lo se
<azther> mmm vere algo en kernel.org
<mimecar> ¿que tiene esa versión de kernel que tanto te interesa?
<braiam> mmm... indicator-datetime-preference no abre por un timeout en el DBUS, alguien tiene una idea de lo que podría ser
<azther> nada mas la queria probar, en el 2.6.38 tambien ocurre, pero nunca me dieron solucion
<azther> lo que hare sera reinstalar el 2.6.39 pero sin el compat
<capitancar> gconftool-2 -s '/apps/indicator-session/suppress_logout_restart_shutdown' --type bool true
<azther> es la solucion que aplique con 2.6.38
<geckoclown> azther: que tarjeta wifi usas ?
<mimecar> lo mejor sería usar el kernel que viene con ubuntu
<capitancar> ese es lo que tienen que poner para que nbo le salga mas ese conteo regresibo cada ves que quieran apagar el cp
<azther> uso una b43 de broadcom
<braiam> azther: la rtl8085?
<braiam> Ohh... no me confundí
<azther> que se supone ya es compatible desde el kernel 2.6.37
<mimecar> azther: estas usando que no viene con ubuntu
<mimecar> el error puede ser cualquier cosa, código, librerías instaladas...
<azther> pero tambien lo probe con el 2.6.38 que viene con natty y me sale lo mismo
<mimecar> ¿con el live cd te funciona?
<azther> mm se puede instalar los compat-wireless en live-cd?
<mimecar> al reiniciar los perderás
<azther> el error solo ocurre al instalarlo, si no instalo los compat si me puedo conectar a cualquier wifi sin ningun problema
<mimecar> entonces para que lo instalas?
<braiam> Lamusj: te funcionó lo de cerrar y volver a abrir sesión?
<azther> pero preciso de los compat para conectarme a un dispositivo bluetooth
<mimecar> el sistema reconoce los BT al conectarlos, no necesitas drivers
<braiam> !pong | Lamusj
<kubot> Lamusj: ..ping?
<azther> la portatil que tengo me vino con un dispositivo bluetooth integrado
<Soupermanito> que bueno
<azther> al instalar linux, me di cuenta que detectaba los dispositivos, pero con muy baja señal por mas cerca que estuviera
<mimecar> compat-wireless es para las tarjetas wifi, no para BT
<azther> solucion a esto: compat-wireless
<braiam> azther: compact-wireless?
<azther> de todos modos, si el proposito es modificar un driver de bluetooth no veo por que el problema del wifi
<mimecar> lo que estas instalando es para tarjetas wifi
<mimecar> si que puede afectar
<azther> lo que hare sera recompilar el kernel, sin instalar el parche de los compat
<braiam> azther: compact?
<mimecar> entonces obtendrás el kernel que tienes ahora
<azther> y gastarme $400 pesos en un dispositivo bluetooth ya que el que viene integrado no funciona con linux
<azther> y la comunidad en lugar de ayudar, lo que hace es cuestionar
<mimecar> si que funciona
<mimecar> tienes menos señal
<braiam> azther: cual es el dispositivo?
<mimecar> azther: entonces haz lo que creas mejor, sigue con el kernel 2.6.39
<azther> el problema no solo es con el kernel
<braiam> Lamusj: te funcionó lo de cerrar y volver a abrir sesión?
<azther> lo intente con el que venia por defecto en natty
<azther> y si que tiene defectos
<Lamusj> braiam, jajaja sii, a ti?
<Lamusj> braiam, mentiras, noo :/ acabo de ver y nada!
<braiam> a mí no me quería abrir el cuadro de preferencias
<Lamusj> a mi tampoco, pero reinicie y abrio
<braiam> es que el proceso se queda como zombi en bg, y no te deja abrír
<braiam> tuve que matarlo
<Lamusj> Siii! eso hice yo! le cambie tambien los segundos y sigue en 24h
 * braiam le mata de un kill a indicator-datetime-preference
<Lamusj> solo con los segundos se pued ver en 12h
<braiam> Lamusj: reporte un bug, apuntate...
<Lamusj> yo creo que ya lo han reportado! yo estuve intentando desde que instale el 11.04
<Lamusj> braiam, y como que nada :/
<braiam> Lamusj: no, ahí personas que le funcionan, pero tienen el LC en ingles :/
<geckoclown> ta lueg
<joseluis1978> buenas noches. quiero decir que ya he dado el 1º paso para dejar windows y centrarme mas en ubuntu. ahora mismo tengo la 10.04 lts (ya que es la que mas me aconsejaron para un "novato") con gnome 2.3 tengo dos preguntas
<joseluis1978> la primera es q si instalo unity o gnome 3 perdere todo lo q tengo...
<mimecar> no puedes instalar ninguno de los dos
<mimecar> y tampoco debes hacerlo
<joseluis1978> ok. todo aclarado
<joseluis1978> jejeje
<joseluis1978> por que?
<mimecar> unity está a partir de la 11.04
<mimecar> y gnome 3 es inestable
<joseluis1978> ok si, eso he leido pero lo del gnome 3 no lo sabia...
<joseluis1978> entonces, mejor esperar a q sea mas estable... para uno como yo, q seguro q en 3 dias lo estropeo
<BoF> naaa joseluis1978
<joseluis1978> gracias mimecar  por tu tiempo
<mimecar> mientras no ejecutas comandos que requieren permisos especiales, imposible
<joseluis1978> es q esta version q tengo ahora me va genial
<mimecar> joseluis1978: olvidate de la consola de momento
<joseluis1978> casi todo lo instale por synaptic...
<BoF> mimecar, no metas susto
<mimecar> es lo que debes hacer
<mimecar> BoF: si empiezas, la consola no se tiene que usar
<mimecar> más adelante aprenderá a usarla, pero tiene que conocer como trabaja linux
<joseluis1978> si... gracias por preocuparte... antes de hacer nada miro en san google
<joseluis1978> jejeje
<joseluis1978> una ultima cosa... actualizariais mozilla a la version 4???
<mimecar> si está en los repositorios de ubuntu si
<joseluis1978> y si, dejo la q tengo 3.6... tendre algun problema?
<mimecar> ninguno
<joseluis1978> es q la 4 la tengo en windows y no me hice tovia a el
<joseluis1978> ok
<joseluis1978> gracias mimecar por tu tiempo. espero no aburrirte mas con mis preguntas tontas
<mimecar> no te preocupes
<joseluis1978> ok gracias. asi da gusto entrar en esta sala
<Soupermanito> :) de nada joseluis1978 :D mimecar puede ser un poco quisquilloso a veces, pero es que se preocupa por la seguridad de la gente
<joseluis1978> jeje
<mimecar> Souchiro: menos mal que nunca poneis comandos peligrosos para el ordenador ....
<kurama10> esos jijos
<braiam> mimecar: Souchiro que tiene que ver???
<Soupermanito> si pobre Souchiro siempre lo resaltan cuando me quieren hablar a mi
<k-milogars> buenas como creo un cibercontrol
<Soupermanito> O_o
<Soupermanito> vamos a necesitar mas info que eso
<Soupermanito> por cibercontrol te referis al programa para windows que administra maquinas para un cibercafe?
<k-milogars> www.cbm.com.ar/
<k-milogars> en ubuntu
<k-milogars> k necesito
<mimecar> k-milogars: que infomación has buscado?
<k-milogars> muchas pero no he podido
<k-milogars> instale el wine
<k-milogars> en el servidor
<mimecar> para que quieres wine?
<k-milogars> ya los equipos estan compartiendo archivos
<k-milogars> pues con el wine me toca instalar el programa servidor
<Soupermanito> k-milogars, la verdad es que lo que preguntas es bastante complicado, primero que tipo de clientes va a usar el ciber? van a ser maquinas con windows? que windows? que tipo de control queres?
<mimecar> usa en el servidor windows y no tendrás problemas
<k-milogars> todas con ubuntu
<mimecar> me he perdido
<Soupermanito> la verdad que no se que nesecitas, capas que esto te ayude: http://brainmonochrome.blogspot.com/2008/08/cibercontrol-de-lucio-perri-funcionando.html
<mimecar> todas las máquinas con ubuntu e instalas un programa en el servidor de windows?
<Soupermanito> pues entonces te tocara usar un programa nativo de linux no uno de windows? para que queres algo que corra en wine si todas tienen ubun?
<k-milogars> es k en la pagina de cibercontrol dice
<k-milogars> que hay que instalar el wine
<takeshi> me parece que el busca algo parecido a el ciber control, pero para ubuntu
<mimecar> k-milogars: para usarlo en máquinas de ubuntu?
<k-milogars> si
<k-milogars> solo ubuntu
<SrUbuntu> Hola
<mimecar> k-milogars: los programas que has encontrado, en que fallan
<k-milogars> ya hice http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/6176263/Ciber-Control-cafe-Internet-en-Ubuntu-Linux.html
<k-milogars> pero solo para los clientes
<Soupermanito> !hi | SrUbuntu
<kubot> SrUbuntu: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<k-milogars> no funciona
<SrUbuntu> cómo conservo con CP los permisos de un archivo? con cp --preserve, OK, pero yo no sé qué permisos tiene cada archivo... hay aluna manera fácil o me lo tendría que currar con sed awk etc.?
<mimecar> SrUbuntu: en que sistema de archivos vas a hacer la copia
<SrUbuntu> ext4
<SrUbuntu> mimecar,
<mimecar> ¿que permisos quieres mantener?
<SrUbuntu> los que tenga el archivo
<SrUbuntu> ejemplo
<SrUbuntu> yo le puse chmod +x a un archivo, o chmod 755, quiero conservarlos
<mimecar> en la copia no te los mantiene?
<takeshi> deberia mantenertelos
<takeshi> quizas y cambia el owner del archivo si lo mueves sobre el $HOME
<takeshi> pero pro regla general creo que deberia mantenerte el detalle de los permisos (algo como drwxrwxrwx)
<SrUbuntu> ok gracias
 * SrUbuntu bb ;-)
<Soupermanito> k-milogars, mira tal ves esto te ahorre problemas http://tecnicoslinux.com.ar/archives/6
<Ojos_Miel> sud0, nico estas?
<Ojos_Miel> CiMaRRoN, gelous
<CiMaRRoN> Ojos_Miel: buenas ..
<CiMaRRoN> Ojos_Miel: pregunte :P
 * Ojos_Miel saluda Hola sala
<Ojos_Miel> si peor no habla nadie
<Soupermanito> !hi | Ojos_Miel
<kubot> Ojos_Miel: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Soupermanito> :D
<Ojos_Miel> Soupermanito, kubot besos :)) gracias
<Soupermanito> yo acepto los besos, pero kubot es un robot
<Soupermanito> !cookie
<kubot> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Ojos_Miel> chicos tengo una consulta, estoy usando ubuntu 1010 y en una de las actualizaciones me dejo de funcionar el skype y ya no pude arreglarlo
<Ojos_Miel> ahhhhhhhhh Soupermanito jaja bueno entonces los besos de kubot para vos :)
<Soupermanito> :D gracias... mmm si ejecutas skype desde una terminal que te dice?
<Soupermanito> copia lo que diga en un pastebin
<Ojos_Miel> a ver
<Ojos_Miel> Soupermanito, dame un seg que soy nueva en esto y voy lenta :)
<Soupermanito> k-milogars, http://cyborg.sourceforge.net/index.html.es
<Soupermanito> :D no te preocupes Ojos_Miel tu tranquila, es la mejor forma de solucionar problemas
<Ojos_Miel> Soupermanito, en el terminal le pongo skype y lo unico que me pone es "abortado" (es que intenta abrir y se cierra)
<Soupermanito> Ojos_Miel, :) estoy averiguando
<Ojos_Miel> Soupermanito, si no hay apuro, gracias
<k-milogars> gracias
<Soupermanito> Ojos_Miel, que version de skype estas usando?
<Soupermanito> hace skype --version en una terminal
<Ojos_Miel> dale
<Ojos_Miel> 2.2.0.25 Soupermanito
<Soupermanito> :)
<Soupermanito> Ojos_Miel, prueba esto, dentro de tu /home/tuusuario/.Skype
<Soupermanito> crea una carpeta llamada Logs
<Ojos_Miel> ok
<braiam> estoy reparando los locales, para que se muestren correctamente el am/pm en el reloj, pero necesito saber los codigos de los paises que lo usen de esa forma
<Soupermanito> :) y funciona?
<jose> buenas tardes
<braiam> por favor hagan /query braiam
<Soupermanito> ah, creo que no hay "paises" que lo usen de esa forma, es una cosa que simplemente se elije?
<Soupermanito> !hola | jose
<kubot> jose: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Ojos_Miel> Soupermanito, vale demore pero salio carpeta creada
<jose> gracias kubot
<Soupermanito> Ojos_Miel, la proxima solo has >mkdir /home/tuusuario/Directorio/Nuevodirectorio
<Soupermanito> y te lo creara XD
<jose> necesito ayuda en wine 1.3, alguien aca que conozca sobre el paquete.
<Soupermanito> !ask | jose
<kubot> jose: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<jose> ok no consigo me salga audio en un cliente de mensajeria para yahoo en wine 1.3
<Ojos_Miel> Soupermanito, valee ni idea ..!!
<mimecar> está soportado ese cliente jose?
<Ojos_Miel> jaja
<jose> no lo creo, ya revise la lista y no aparece
<Ojos_Miel> Soupermanito, y ahora que hago?
<Soupermanito> ejecuta skype Ojos_Miel
<mimecar> jose si no está soportado, no es seguro que funcione
<Soupermanito> jose, no está en la lista de appdb?
<Ojos_Miel> me hace lo mismo abre y cierra Soupermanito
<jose> osea si entra a las salas pero no me da audio.
<Soupermanito> mmm, desconecta tu camara web Ojos_Miel y proba de nuevo
<Ojos_Miel> vale, dejame buscar donde esta que es integrada
<Soupermanito> Ojos_Miel, ouch XD
<Ojos_Miel> jaja uso portatil :)
<Soupermanito> Ojos_Miel, funcionaba antes?
<SrUbuntu> Hello. ¿Cómo puedo convertir de texto a PDF? Aplicación por consola plz
<Ojos_Miel> sii Soupermanito funcionaba
<mimecar> SrUbuntu: ¿has buscado en google o preguntas directamente?
<SrUbuntu> he buscado
<SrUbuntu> pero sólo sale de pdf a texto
<mimecar> busca como pasar de rtf a pdf
<SrUbuntu> rtf?
<mimecar> si que hay de texto a pdf, busca mejor
<jose> mimecar: igual me pasa en pidgin pero esta vez es que puedo chatear con los con contactos pero en las salas cuando escribo no me leen, es un problema de protocolos pero no se donde cambiarlos.
<SrUbuntu> mimecar: no me podrías decir el name, ya que lo sabes? por favor...
<mimecar> jose si han modificado el protocolo del chat poco puedes hacer
<braiam> por que no usas una impresora virtual a pdf?
<SrUbuntu> braiam: cómo dices?
<Tarrasquero> SrUbuntu: imprimir texto a pdf
<braiam> SrUbuntu: ubuntu viene por default con una impresora a pdf
<SrUbuntu> mmm pero yo busco hacerlo por consola para mi script ;l
<braiam> entonces solo cambiare el es-DO ya que en ningún otro país usan el formato de 12 horas
<braiam> ¿?
<SrUbuntu> Tarrasquero: ¿?
<Tarrasquero> SrUbuntu: gedit archibo.txt
<Tarrasquero> le das a imprimir y la impresora → a pdf
<SrUbuntu> Tarrasquero: y para qué quieres que lo abra?
<jose> mimercar: pero pidgin es una version mejorada de gyache y en si me leen pero es para kde y yo uso ubuntu 10.10, se puede emular kde aca?
<Tarrasquero> si quieres instalo escritorio remoto y te lo hago.. ¬¬_S
<mimecar> jose versión mejorada de gyache?
<mimecar> desde cuando
<jose> eso lei
<mimecar> no tienes que emular nada, ejecutas directamente la aplicación
<SrUbuntu> lol mola no tenía ni idea xD
<SrUbuntu> gracias a todos, nadie sabe una por consola? :l
<jose> ok intentare.
<Tarrasquero> cat no vale
<mimecar> SrUbuntu: o buscar en google
<Tarrasquero> usa nano
<mimecar> genera una salida html y conviertela a pdf
<SrUbuntu> mimecar: estoy buscando lo que me dijiste y no encuentro nada
<mimecar> pon la cadena que usas para buscar en google
<SrUbuntu> ok
<waiked> nasss
<Nivek-> las tengas
<SrUbuntu> pasar de .txt a .html y luego a .pdf gracias
<SrUbuntu> adiós(:
<Soupermanito> Ojos_Miel, prueba instalando la version de la pagina oficial de skype http://www.skype.com/intl/es/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<SrUbuntu> ya encontré los programas para eso :) buenas noches
<Ojos_Miel> ahi voy!
<Souchiro> o.o
<Soupermanito> :( no se que mas recomendarte, parece un problema muy comun, la gente suele arreglarlo con nuevas instalaciones, o instalando versiones mas viejas
<Soupermanito> .-. Souchiro
<Souchiro> eu ia vi que me invocan a cada rato
<Soupermanito> indeed, indeed
<Soupermanito> te queremos mucho amigo Souchiro
<Souchiro> weno sigo away, tengo mucho trabajo
<Soupermanito> siga nomas
 * Souchiro se fue
<Ojos_Miel> Soupermanito,  sigue igual...
<Soupermanito> :(
<Ojos_Miel> en la carpeta logs hay un .trace
<Soupermanito> podes ponerlo en el foro de skype
<waiked> alguien sabe, como se hace para cambiar de gráfica con vga-switcheroo
<waiked> ?????
<Soupermanito> pero la verdad que no se, es un error muy comun que la gente tiene, podes intentar revertir tu version de skype a una anterior, tal ves eso ayude, podes borrar los datos que estan dentro de /home/tuusuario/.Skype y ver si skype regenera los archivos, tal ves eso ayude, otra cosa ya la verdad que no se lo siento
<Ojos_Miel> los logs están como en binario no se.... ilegibles
<Soupermanito> si, encriptados
<Ojos_Miel> y como voy a una version anterior?
<mimecar> los logs encriptados?
<mimecar> lo normal es que te genere un archivo con es estado de la memoria del programa
<Soupermanito> mimecar, skype encripta sus logs
<mimecar> si los encripta, como lo descifran los programadores?
<mimecar> o solo lo pueden arreglar los programadores de la empresa
<Soupermanito> solo los de la empresa
<braiam> Skype RIP
<braiam> yo mejor usaría ekiga!!!
<mimecar> ekiga es un proyecto que está muy parado
<braiam> pues entonces gnome-connect!!!
<mimecar> ese programa está para otros sistemas operativos?
<braiam> ni idea ¿?
<braiam> nadie más... voy a hacer el push entonces para lo del reloj en formato 12h o am/pm
<george2002> braiam: ?
<Soupermanito> Ojos_Miel, puedes renombrar el archivo /home/tuusuario/.Skype/shared.xml a alguna otra cosa e intentar de nuevo?
<pableras_> hola
<Soupermanito> !hi | pableras_
<kubot> pableras_: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<pableras_> ;P
<Ojos_Miel> Soupermanito,  ok ahora lo miro
<Ojos_Miel> gracias por todo :)
<Soupermanito> :D
<braiam> george2002: es sobre el formato de la hora... en mi país se usa el formato am/pm
 * Souchiro ha vuelto ( Ausente 5 hours 45 mins 6 secs )
<fino> buenas, tengo un problema con respecto al login de session en ubuntu natty
<braiam> fino: que tipo de problema?
<fino> cuando hago el login en gnome, o ubuntu me dice que no puede.
<braiam> fino: solo así, "no puede"?
<fino> no recuerdo el mensaje pero creo que es imposible no se encuentra session, u algo asi, disculpa que no lo recuerde.
<fosco_> fino: pulsa Ctrl+Alt+F1 para salir a modo texto, pon ahi el nombre de usuario y contraseña
<fosco_> si entras el problema es del entorno grafico
<fosco_> si no entras es q pones mal usuario/clave
<fino> no es culpa de contraseña ahora esoty usando lxde pero gnome y unity no me los permite.
<rbndj8> buenas
<fosco_> fino: en ese caso debe ser cosa de la configuración de gnome/unity
<fosco_> puedes restaurar la configuracion de unity con unity --replace
<rbndj8> me pueden decir si sepuede regresar de ubuntu 11.4.10.10
<rbndj8> la 11.4 me esta dando muchos problemas
<fosco_> y la de gnome con gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /
<fino> dale muchas gracias voy a revisar esa solucion.
<fosco_> rbndj8: no hay un proceso de "downgrade", la mejor solucion es reinstalar
<rbndj8> ok
<fino> ya lo realice en pronto les comento como me fue, desde ya muchisimas gracias por su atencion. :)
#ubuntu-es 2011-05-21
<jocdz> buenas noches, estoy leyendo este material http://bit.ly/9uUBGK para saber sobre crear paquetes .deb pero leo que es muy para hacer en debian, yo estoy en ubuntu, da igual o es mejor buscar algo mas desde ubuntu?
<braiam> jocdz: la regla es la misma, solo que hay paquetes que tienen parches que son exclusivos de debian, otros de ubuntu ...
<braiam> cualquier guia para crear paquetes debs es valida
<jocdz> uhmm ahok gracias braiam ;)
<l1950ff> hola...esto es una simple prueba...perdón
<billo> hola
<MaRk-I> jocdz:  http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Gu%C3%ADa_de_empaquetamiento/Completa
<billo> tengo un problema no puedo ver las redes wifi en mi laptop
<billo> me pueden ayudar tambien acabo de instalar la 10.4
<MaRk-I> billo: ya hiciste todos los updates?
<_asnos> mi Ubuntu ya no arranca ;_;
<_asnos> se queda en la pantallita morada
<billo> mark soy nuevo en esto
<_asnos> lo ultimo que e echo es poner a actualizar pero se a caido el internet y no termino
<MaRk-I> billo: conecta la pc con cable ethernet y has updates
<billo> yo estoy conectado con en cable
<MaRk-I> billo: abre una terminal y escribe:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade     mira si hay actualizaciones
<billo> si hay algunas
<Cibort> Hola
<Cibort> No puedo compilar las imagenes en Latex, con ningun programa
<Cibort> Alguien tiene alguna idea de que pueda ser?
<billo> mark ya instale las actualizaciones
<MaRk-I> billo: que tipo de tarjeta wireless tienes?
<billo> no c
<billo> es una laptop
<MaRk-I> billo: en terminal escribe:  lspci  grep| -i network
<MaRk-I> o:  lspci |grep -i wireless
<MaRk-I> agh... el primer comando esta mal es:  lspci |grep -i network
<billo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/610873/
<MaRk-I> billo: el primero lo puse mal
<billo> Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<MaRk-I> !broadcom
<kubot> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<MaRk-I> billo: tienes que leer ese link para instalar broadcom
<MaRk-I> billo: ojo son 2 drivers STA y b43, ahi dice que necesitas b43
<MaRk-I> para tu modelo
<MaRk-I> billo: mira en System > Administration > Hardware/Additional Drivers
<MaRk-I> jo
<asnos_ausente> bien el s.o si arranca pero se queda la pantalla en negro, pero al presionar alt+f1 puedo loguearme
<asnos_ausente> ahora como intento arrancar el modo grafico?
<billo> mark gracias
<billo> a una pregunta mas
<MaRk-I> asnos_ausente: deberias de checar dmesg o el log de X para ver si hay problemas
<MaRk-I> billo: de nada
<billo> se puede configurar un moden usb de claro
<MaRk-I> billo: son los fabulosos 3G modems?
<asnos_ausente> «MaRk-I» ahora qu recuerdo tambien e intalado el ndiswrapper y al correr el dmesg me dice algo que no a podido cargar sobre eso
<billo> sip
<MaRk-I> asnos_ausente:  no hay drivers para tu tarjeta inalambrica?
<asnos_ausente> si
<MaRk-I> asnos_ausente: entonces para que el ndiswrapper?
<asnos_ausente> pero queria probar a ver que tal funcionaba
<asnos_ausente> se me cortaba el internet
<asnos_ausente> y me era imposible reconectar
<MaRk-I> billo: ve al centro de software y busca "usbmode-switch"   y "usbmode-switch-data" si no estan instalados, instalalos
<MaRk-I> asnos_ausente: seguro que ndis es lo que esta dando problemas?
<asnos_ausente> pues eso y una actualizacion fallida a sido lo unico que e echo
<billo> y luego ya lo puedo usar
<MaRk-I> actualizacion fallida.... hmmm
<asnos_ausente> se corto el internet a la mitad de esta
<MaRk-I> billo: instala esos dos paquetes, connectas el modem y ve a network manager... mobile
<MaRk-I> asnos_ausente: pues reinicia los updates
<asnos_ausente> bien como lo hago?
<MaRk-I> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  ?
<billo> ok
<asnos_ausente> «MaRk-I» me a echo algo pero al final me a dado varios que no se a podido hacer tales cosas
<asnos_ausente> al parecer requiere internet
<asnos_ausente> alguna forma de conectarme desde consola?
<MaRk-I> asnos_ausente: y solo tienes acceso wireless?
<MaRk-I> conectala directa
<asnos_ausente> me es imposible, tendria que mover la pc
<MaRk-I> asnos_ausente:  pues hmm el problema va a estar con ndiswrapper y no sabria decirte como iniciarlo en consola
<asnos_ausente> :D
<asnos_ausente> y si lo desistalamos?
<MaRk-I> seria lo mejor
<asnos_ausente> bien y como lo hago
<MaRk-I> lol
<MaRk-I> asnos_ausente: lo que no se es.... si lo desinstalas si te va a iniciar network manager con los drivers
<MaRk-I> sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper?
<asnos_ausente> bien probemos
<MaRk-I> tienes que reiniciar tambien
<asnos_ausente> listo
<asnos_ausente> a funcionado
<asnos_ausente> a inciado
<billo> mark no me aparecen en el gestor de paquetes
<asnos_ausente> «MaRk-I» muchas gracias
<MaRk-I> asnos_ausente: de nada
<MaRk-I> billo: que version tienes?
<billo> 10.4
<MaRk-I> billo: en terminal: lsb_release -a
<rbndj8> hola
<billo> mark http://paste.ubuntu.com/610883/
<MaRk-I> billo: y no estan esos paquetes?
<billo> nop
<MaRk-I> billo: sudo apt-get install usbmode-switch usbmode-switch-data
<asnos_ausente> xD que me e e quedado sin internet, no hay alguna forma de reinstalar la tarjeta pci wireless?
<MaRk-I> asnos_ausente: que chipset tienes?
<asnos_ausente> 8185
<MaRk-I> intel, broadcom, atheros....
<asnos_ausente> realteck
<billo> mark  http://paste.ubuntu.com/610884/
<MaRk-I> billo: tienes los repos "universe" activados?
<billo> no c
<billo> como los activo
<Soupermanito> billo gksudo software-properties-gtk
 * Cibort a
<Crashbit> Tengo un video dentro de un contenedor mp4, pero el VLC no lo reproduce y el ffmpeg me dice que no lo reconoce, para pderlo convertir a otro formato
<billo> ok y luego k ago
<Crashbit> el mediainfo me dice stream identifir:0, así que no se con que codec está
<Crashbit> alguien sabe alguna solución ?
<Crashbit> *identifier
<MaRk-I> billo: ve a: systema > administracion > origenes de software
<billo> ya estoy
<billo> pero k activo
<MaRk-I> billo: solo fijate que los que dicen "univers" esten activados
<MaRk-I> "universe"**
<billo> si estan activados
<MaRk-I> Crashbit: yo no
<MaRk-I> billo: pues entonces deberian de aparecer en synaptic
<Crashbit> MaRk-I: thx :-)
<MaRk-I> billo: abre synaptic
<billo> ya
<MaRk-I> billo: has una busqueda de usbmode
<billo> ok ya lo encontre lo k pasa es k aparesen con espacio
<MaRk-I> instala usbmode switch y el que dice data tambien
<billo> ok ya entonces con eso ya me puede funcionar
<MaRk-I> quizas...
<billo> ok
<k-milogars> como crear un menu en shell
<hkm> wenas
<hkm> alguien aqui a usado armintage?
<CdK1> hi *
<CdK1> alguna alternativa para dvd decrypter
<k-milogars> algun programador
<weeifuh> o_O
<forces> ahora todos buscan programadores
<braiam> ¬.¬
<k-milogars> :D
<Dj_Dexter> Hola :D
<n-iCe> hi
<Soupermanito> !hi Dj_Dexter
<kubot> Dj_Dexter: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<n-iCe> Cómo saber el mejor canal para el router
<Soupermanito> que?
<Dj_Dexter> :O me respondio un bot = kubut :D
<Soupermanito> :P yo lo llame Dj_Dexter
<Dj_Dexter> :D
<Dj_Dexter> ok Soupermanito
<Dj_Dexter> :D
<CdK1> alguno sabe como quitar la proteccion a un dvd?
<jahdyestroh> saludos
<ax2to> alguien sabe porque cuando instalo el xdebug no me anda, y sigue saliendo el código sin formato?
<ivedci89-desktop> alguien conoce un juego en 3D en primera persona, para ubuntu en español?
<dzup> vete a getdeb
<dzup> el website, lo encuentras en san google
<forces> ivedci89-desktop, el mejor para mi, openarena
<forces> urban terror quiero decir
<forces> openarena es otro, =.=, pero es bueno también
<ivedci89-desktop> bueno! gracias!
<IR3252> Hola
<IR3252> alguien?
<wicope> hola
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<AzoteLogiko> saludos, humanos
<Onicev> Hola
<AzoteLogiko> hola
<Onicev> Deseo realizar una simple grabacion de un archivo .iso en un CD de 700Mb y el sistema no me deja. Siempre me da error y me expulsa el CD. Dicho CD lo he cambiado por otro hasta en cuatro ocasiones por si pudiera tener algo dañado. El programa utilizado es Brasero
<mimecar> que error te da
<Onicev> Hola mimecar. Simplemente me lo expulsa despues de hacer una simulacion
<mimecar> si hace la simulación aún puedes usar esos discos
<Onicev> En teoria si
<Onicev> Voy a volver a intentarlo y te pongo lo que me dice al final
<Onicev> De todas maneras nunca habia grabado un CD o DVD con Linux desde que lo estoy utilizando
<mimecar> ¿no le estarás poniendo que solo simule?
<Onicev> No. De hecho termina la simulacion, me dice que todo esta correcto y que prosiga con la grabacion
<Onicev> Ahora esta con el 40% de simulacion
<Onicev> 90
<Onicev> Ahora ha terminado la simulacion. me dice que comience la grabacion
<Onicev> la comienzo
<Onicev> y me expulsa el CD
 * wicope grabo con k3b
<Onicev> "Error durante la grabacion" Media: Closed or not recordable
<mimecar> te está diciendo que ese CD ya está usado
<Onicev> Pero si lo acabo de sacar de la caja
<Onicev> y de desempaquetar
<Onicev> ¿como va a  estar usado?
<mimecar> usa k3b
<Onicev> ¿y los 4 anteriores tambien?
<mimecar> yo te digo lo que indica el error
<Onicev> Si no lo discuto
<Onicev> K3b no se muy bien como va
<mimecar> igual
<Onicev> A ver. Con Brasero sigo el asistente
<Onicev> En k3b no veo ningun asistente
<mimecar> para que quieres un asistente?
<mimecar> cd de datos, pones los archivos, quemar
<Onicev> si que hay tres botones abajo: Pero no veo quemar iso
<mimecar> en los menús tienes la opción
<Onicev> He arrastrado la iso en el cuadro correspondiente
<mimecar> no
<Onicev> de momento parece que la va a grabar
<mimecar> no puedes quemar una iso de esa forma
<Onicev> Pues ya ha comenzado
<mimecar> ....
<mimecar> si no detecta la iso, vas a tener un bonito archivo .iso en el cd
<Onicev> Es lo que me temia
<Onicev> En Nero si se como se hace. Pero aqui es la primera vez que tengo que quemar una iso
<mimecar> Onicev: funciona igual que en nero
<Onicev> Pues dime, si no te importa, en que lugar de la barra de herramientas tengo que hacer el cambio pertinente
<mimecar> mira en los menús de k3b
<mimecar> no tengo k3b instalado
<Onicev> Voy a ver
<Onicev> Aunqeu tengo que esperar a que me compruebe la grabacion que acaba de realizar
<Onicev> ¿Y brasero que problema tiene? ¿Por que me expulsa el CD?
<mimecar> ni idea
<wicope> Menú Herramientas-grabar imagen... en K3b
<Onicev> Gracias wicope
<Onicev> Bueno, estoy comprobando el CD que acaba de quemar
<Onicev> y no es la iso
<Onicev> es el contenido de la iso para ejecutar al arrancar
<Onicev> Menos mal que parece que el programa es algo mas listo que yo
<Onicev> Pero me cargo el Brasero
<Onicev> ya que me expulsa los Cds sin mas
<Onicev> Muchas gracias por la ayuda. Voy a ver si funciona
<Onicev> Un saludo
<Onicev> Bye
<demetan> hola, mi tecladfo es blokeado
<demetan> pero tengo accesso a la consola
<mimecar> como que está bloqueado?
<demetan> hay una linea de comando para desblockear la vayna ?
<demetan> al in inicio de gnome, antes de entrar el password
<mimecar> el teclado no se puede bloquear
<mimecar> en la pantalla de login selecciona el usuario y pon el password
<demetan> no se puede nada
<demetan> como frizzaoo
<mimecar> si el teclado no te funciona tampoco podrás usar una consola
<demetan> pero tengo accesso a la consola, y funciona el teclado
<mimecar> al encender el ordenador te pasa lo mismo?
<demetan> si, entrando en la interfaze grafica nada, a entrar en la consola, funciona el teclado
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<demetan> la ultima 11.04
<mimecar> no has instalado gnome 3 verdad?
<demetan> no se
<demetan> si tienes algo en lineade comand para identificarlo
<mimecar> !gnome3
<kubot> Gnome 3 no es soportado por Ubuntu actualmente. Un PPA para Natty existe en https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 pero estos paquetes son experimentales, inestables y pueden romper tu sistema - Usa « sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 » si necesitas removerlo.
<demetan> gnome -v ?
<mimecar> has añadido ese ppa ?
<demetan> no
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> cuando empezó el fallo con el login gráfico?
<demetan> ayer
<demetan> antes estaba bien\
<mimecar> que hicistes o instalastes ayer?
<demetan> estaba instalando network utils creao
<mimecar> ¿ese programa es de los repositorios de ubuntu?
<demetan> si
<mimecar> que mas programas has puesto
<mimecar> si no te deja escribir en el login gráfico has hecho alguna modificación de algún tipo en el sistema
<mimecar> salgo un rato
<demetan> ok gracias
<dannyLopez> como se llama la consola de gnome?
<Yrui> buenos días
<Yrui> disculpen, tengo una duda:
<Yrui> soy completamente nuevo intentando probar Linux; un amigo me recomendó "Wubi" para instalar Ubuntu
<Yrui> descargué el ISO y luego ejecuté Wubi, instaló y me pidió reiniciar
<Yrui> pero cuando elijo Ubuntu en la lista, me aparece el logo y se queda así, sin importar cuánto espere
<Yrui> alguien sabe cómo solucionar eso?
<Yrui> o será que mi PC es incompatible?, es un I5 760, con una tarjeta de video ATI HD5450, 4 GB de RAM y un TB de disco duro
<Yrui> aló?
<Guest14324> Buenas
<Yrui> bueno, me tocará quedarme con Windows por los momentos
<Yrui> gracias de todas maneras
<Yrui> buen día
<Jeferx> Yrui, cual es tu problema?
<Guest14324> que paso yuri
<Guest14324> ?
<jmanuel_cool> saludos ¿alguna señal del fin del mundo por otras latitudes? hasta el momento nada por Venezuela XDD
<Jeferx> buen día, alguien por favor podría ayudarme? Estoy intentando instalar GimpShop, cuando ejecuto el ./configure al final me da un error con el GLIB, aquí les dejo el log >> http://pastebin.com/62PGUXBn >> podrá alguien ayudarme con esto? Gracias de antemano!
<mimecar-away> Jeferx: tienes todas las dependencias necesarias para compilar?
<Jeferx> mimecar, ni idea! :/ (es primera vez que intento instalar aplicaciones .tar.bz2)
<mimecar> en la web del programa o en el propio paquete te dicen lo que necesitas
<mimecar> no tienes ninguna aplicación, solo el código fuente
<Jeferx> listo mimecar, he encontrado un archivo llamado INSTALL donde me indica lo que debo instalar previamente! Gracias...
<xblaster> hola a todos
<waiked> nass
<waiked> nass
<jmanuel_cool> waiked, de nasss nada ¿no estas enterado?
<jmanuel_cool> ¡hoy se acaba el mundo!
<waiked> a si ??
<waiked> xDD
<waiked> anda, y yo sin saber hacer funcionar las 2 gráficas de mi notebook
<Tarrasquero> waiked: desactiva la intel :)
<waiked> como ???
<Tarrasquero> si,
<waiked> me detecta las 2
<Tarrasquero> tienes dos sera una intel de bajo rendimiento
<waiked> instalo los drivers privativos de ati y me siguen apareciendo los mesa
<Tarrasquero> y la otra nvidia
<waiked> una ati
<Tarrasquero> amm ati
<Tarrasquero> pues eso
<Tarrasquero> waiked: haz lspci | grep VGA
<waiked> yo quiero poder intercambiar entre una y otra
<Tarrasquero> lo tines crudo
<waiked> puedo pegar aqui ???
<Tarrasquero> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<waiked> !paste
<kubot> waiked: Lo acabo de decir, mira más arriba ...
<Tarrasquero> http://paste.ubuntu.com   ← ebtra
<Tarrasquero> http://paste.ubuntu.com   ← entra
<waiked> http://paste.ubuntu.com/611057/
<waiked> se hace asi ????
<Tarrasquero> lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/00:02.0/{print $$1}'` | grep driver
<Tarrasquero> mete ese y pegalo tambien
<waiked> ok, voy
<Tarrasquero> perdon
<Tarrasquero> quita un $
<waiked> mmmmm
<Tarrasquero> que?
<Tarrasquero> seria asi
<Tarrasquero> lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/VGA/{print }'` | grep driver
<Tarrasquero> joder
<Tarrasquero> este alias
<Tarrasquero> asi no es tampoco
<waiked> yo le he quitado un $
<Tarrasquero> y...
<Tarrasquero> que te jala?
<waiked> queda asi -- > http://paste.ubuntu.com/611059/
<Tarrasquero> waiked: ok
<Tarrasquero> waiked: eso desactiba la intel
<Tarrasquero> quieres hacerlo?
<Tarrasquero> es reversible
<waiked> ok
<waiked> porque cuando pongo un video con el vlc se me queda colgado el pc
<Tarrasquero> ahhh
<waiked> y he de reiniciar
<Tarrasquero> tendrias que salir de las X
<Tarrasquero> y
<waiked> y me da que es la gráfica
<Tarrasquero> ejecutar
<waiked> que esta usando la intel
<Comida> Hola, tengo una duda al intentar usar bien SSH
<Tarrasquero> rmmod i915
<Tarrasquero> waiked: tendrias que parar gdm
<Comida> scp -P 55556 /home/server/memola.txt ubuntu@127.0.0.1:/home/giga
<Comida> ssh: connect to host 127.0.0.1 port 55556: Connection timed out
<Comida> lost connection
<Comida> shit
<Comida> xd
<waiked> así pongo rmmod i915  y cierro sesión ??
<mimecar> Comida: que sentido tiene hacer una copia segura a tu propia máquina?
<Tarrasquero> waiked: cierra 1º
<Tarrasquero> gdm kill
<Tarrasquero> y rmmod i915
<waiked> ok
<waiked> crees que luego me dejara instalar el driver privativo de la ati ???
<Tarrasquero> ahh
<Tarrasquero> pero no lo tienes?
<waiked> porque yo lo instalo y me sigue con el mesa
<waiked> lo he desinstalado
<Tarrasquero> instalalo
<Tarrasquero> antes
<waiked> al instalarlo no me genera xorg.conf
<waiked> ok
<Tarrasquero> waiked: estas versiones van bien sin el xorg
<Comida> http://pastebin.com/2ZmqkqM0
<Comida> eso es
<waiked> ok
<Comida> mimecar: si está todo correcto, y estoy conectado a la máquina remota, por qué no me deja scpear?
<waiked> instalo primero el driver y luego pongo los comandos que me dices
<Tarrasquero> si
<waiked> ok, lo hago y te cuento
<waiked> thank's
<Tarrasquero> suerte...
<mimecar> 127.0.0.1 no es una máquina remota
<Tarrasquero> :)
<Comida> mimecar: ahora he puesto datos...
<Comida> que no son localhost
<mimecar> puedes hacer un ping a esa máquina?
<Comida> si
<Comida> espera
<Comida> xd
<mimecar> ....
<Comida> no puedo
<Comida> :S
<mimecar> tendrás que arreglar eso primero
<mimecar> si la máquina está en otra red, tendrás que abrir puertos en el router de la otra red
<Comida> pero el router permite
<Comida> sorry
<Comida> pero el firewall permite conexión a través de SSH
<Comida> qué tiene que ver con ping?
<mimecar> si no puedes hacer ping, no tienes conexión con esa máquina
<mimecar> si conexión con la máquina no tienes scp
<Comida> pero
<Comida> si estoy en esa máquian remota conectada por SSH y hasta he creado archivos
<waiked> Tarrasquero: me he estado informando y he visto que hay un script, si digo bien, que se llama vga switcheroo que sirve para estas cosas
<Tarrasquero> como quieras
<waiked> pero que no consigo hacer funcionar
<Comida> digo, estoy conectado y no puedo usar scp, por qué no puedo?
<Tarrasquero> waiked: miraste los permisos?
<mimecar> scp usa el mismo puerto que ssh?
<Comida> sí
<Comida> hasta lo había abierto en mi máquina también
<waiked> Tarrasquero: creo que ya viene por defecto en el kernel
<Tarrasquero> como?
<Tarrasquero> y como se llama?
<waiked> vgaswitcheroo
<Comida> mimecar: no se puede hacer nada..?
<mimecar> comrprueba si usan el mismo puerto
<Tarrasquero> me suena a cuento chino
<Comida> mimecar: es el mismo puerto
<mimecar> pones el usuario y password al acceder a la máquina remota?
<mimecar> también puedes copiar archivos de forma remota con nautilus
<Comida> mimecar: sí
<Comida> voy a probarlo
<waiked> Tarrasquero, http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com/2010/02/howto-install-vgaswitcheroo-for-linux.html
<waiked> yo lo he visto de aquí
<Tarrasquero> eso es un tuto
<Tarrasquero> no es un script
<Tarrasquero> y mucho menos esta en el kernel
<waiked> yo quería el saber usarlo para usar la una o la otra en función de la necesidad del momento
<razieliyo> buenas
<waiked> Tarrasquero: soy novato ...
<Tarrasquero> ammm ok
<waiked> jijij
<waiked> y con muchas ganas de aprender, aso si
<waiked> ;)
<waiked> Tarrasquero: me da esto y me he quedado sin aceleración gráfica http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/611070/
<Tarrasquero> waiked: cuando dije gdm kill  era para que pararas el proceso
<Tarrasquero> te envia a la tty y desde alli hacias lo demas
<Tarrasquero> plogeo previo
<Tarrasquero> logeo previo
<waiked> yo he instalado el driver he salido de sesión y luego lo he echo
<Tarrasquero> saliendo solo no vale
<waiked> reinicio ??
<dannyLopez> donde esta el hald?
<Tarrasquero> waiked: no sirbe
<Tarrasquero> bueno
<waiked> entonces ??
<Tarrasquero> hazlo en modo rescate el inicio
<Tarrasquero> reinicia
<Tarrasquero> y cuando escojas
<Tarrasquero> el kernel, dale al modo rescate
<avernos> se puede instalar chrome en ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Crashbit> avernos: yo uso chromium
<Tarrasquero> yo diria que si
<avernos> chromiun es la cosa mas inestable que he probado nunca xD
<avernos> me dura cosa de segundos abierto
<Crashbit> avernos: chromiun no tiene nada de inestable
<waiked> aha, reinicio entro en modo rescate y luego aplico los comandos
<Crashbit> chromium, esto será porque usarás una versión en desarrollo
<Tarrasquero> http://www.google.com/chrome/eula.html?hl=es
<Tarrasquero> si waiked
<Crashbit> avernos: hay versiones estables de chormium que no petan ni por asomo
<avernos> :S como puedo comprobar si uso una inestable?
<avernos> uso la del centro de software
<Tarrasquero> avernos: si estas en 10.10 estas en estable
<avernos> 11.0.696.65 (84435) Ubuntu 10.10
<waiked> ok, lo intento, así
<dannyLopez> donde esta el hald?
<Crashbit> avernos: es mas, chrome, no es mas que chromium con unos retoques
<dannyLopez> hal*
<Crashbit> así que si chromium dices que te va fatal, chrome tambien te irá fatal
<dannyLopez> Crashbit: la diferencia es el flash
<avernos> eso pensaba
<one> Hola! Alguien me ayuda con el navegado Chrome? deade hace dias no aparece el traductor flotante y no se como ponerlo de nuevo
<avernos> pero por eso queria probarlo... pero si me dices que te va bien... sera que me falla algo
<Crashbit> avernos: aunque si te va fatal, no creo que sea culpa de chromium, porque yo uso inestables y para que falle, le tengo que hacer muchas porcadas
<one> tengo los ppa instalados y creo que pasa desde que se actualizo
<Crashbit> dannyLopez: ahí está
<dannyLopez> es que quiero relanzar el hal pero no esta en la ruta  /etc/rc.d/hal start
<Tarrasquero> dannyLopez: no es hald?
<dannyLopez> Tarrasquero: para el i A hal - Capa de abstracción del hardware
<Tarrasquero> si
<Tarrasquero> se ejecuta como daemon
<Crashbit> dannyLopez: el hal ya no se usa
<Crashbit> mm
<dannyLopez> a ya, es que ando desde awesome y pues he tenido problemas con el sinaptycs
<Crashbit> dannyLopez: ... hablas de arch o de ubuntu ?
<Comida> mimecar: eps
<Tarrasquero> /usr/sbin/hald
<dannyLopez> de ubuntu
<Crashbit> dannyLopez: la ruta que pusiste es de distribuciones como arch, tipo bsd
<Crashbit> dannyLopez: en la actualidad en estas no se usa hal, se usa gamin
<dannyLopez> Crashbit: si esa la vi en un foro de arch por eso pregunte xD
<Comida> mimecar: le acabo de decir que me ponga más MB en la máquina virtual, que me va lento, qué hace el comando 'sudo init 0'? tirar todos los servicios??
<Crashbit> dannyLopez: si es una debian based, están en /etc/init.d
<dannyLopez> a ya ok ok
<Crashbit> dannyLopez: aunque si es ubuntu, ya tampoco se usa el etc/init.d, que podría funcionar, se usa service()
<Crashbit> sudo service hal restart
<one> Hola! Alguien me ayuda con el navegado Chrome? deade hace dias no aparece el traductor flotante y no se como ponerlo de nuevo
<dannyLopez> Crashbit: no tengo sudo xd
<dannyLopez> one: por que no eliminas la configuración y así queda como recien instalado
<Tarrasquero> one: eso es una livianidad
<Crashbit> dannyLopez: mala opción ... sudo aporta muchas mas seguridad que el antiguo root
<Tarrasquero> que fisno
<Crashbit> dannyLopez: fíjate que incluso los sistemas UNIX, tan cobservadores como son, lo han incorporado
<one> y como la elimino?
<erAbuelo> ubuntu sin sudo ?
<dannyLopez> erAbuelo: elimine kde y genome solo me quede con awesome
<Crashbit> cosas raras se ven
<erAbuelo> y que tiene que ver sudo con gnome y kde ?
<Crashbit> dannyLopez: ya, pero esto no significa quitar sudo
<Comida> mimecar: no me deja hacerlo tampoco por nautilus
<dannyLopez> Crashbit: se eliminaron casi todas las dependencias x(
<Crashbit> Comida: que intentas hacer ?
<Crashbit> dannyLopez: jaja, cosas de aptitude
<Comida> un scp que no deja :D
<Crashbit> dannyLopez: la próxima vez instala una ubuntu server y luego la personalizas ...
<erAbuelo> aun asi, sudo no se quita con gnome ni con kde
<Crashbit> Comida: scp -p 22 usurio@maquina:/firectorio/donde/tengas/permiso
<erAbuelo> ademas en ese caso, como haces ahora para instalar, sin sudo no tienes acceso administrativo
<Crashbit> Comida: scp -p 22 fichero_a_copiar usurio@maquina:/firectorio/donde/tengas/permiso
<dannyLopez> erAbuelo: no se pero me quede hasta sin la sudoers
<dannyLopez> con su
<waiked> nass
<Crashbit> erAbuelo: quizas es dependencias de ubuntu-base o ubuntu-desktop y se desinstaló
<erAbuelo> para usar "su" necesitas tener clave al root
<erAbuelo> Crashbit: no, no lo es
<Crashbit> tienen un lio montado con algunos paquetes virtuales que no veas
<Comida> Crashbit: eso hago, pero no me deja, ahora te envío el error
<Crashbit> Comida: si dice que no tienes permiso, pues es que el _usuario_ _remoto_ , *no* tiene permisos en donde intentas copiar
<Crashbit> con lo bien que funcionaba el su -C "comando"
<Crashbit> xD
<Crashbit> mm, -c o -C, no recuerdo
<erAbuelo> -c
<Crashbit> esto!
<Crashbit> xD
<erAbuelo> ;)
<dannyLopez> a mi no me funciona el su -c
<erAbuelo> no entiendo nada
<jmanuel_cool> dannyLopez, erAbuelo en ubuntu no esta activo "su" si no sudo
<erAbuelo> jmanuel_cool: me lo dices o me lo cuentas ?
<dannyLopez> (?)
<Comida> jmanuel_cool: su está activo...
<jmanuel_cool> Comida, ¿lo apostarías?
<Comida> sí
<Comida> su -c 'echo hola'
<Comida> ponlo
<jmanuel_cool> en todo caso sería "sudo su"
<Comida> pues a mí me pide pass...
<Comida> ergo funca
<erAbuelo> jmanuel_cool: tio le el man
<jmanuel_cool> Comida, hace 2 años tuve la dicha de dejar de usar ubuntu
<Crashbit> hay señor!
<erAbuelo> sudo su es una tonteria
<Comida> ok manuel
<Comida> erAbuelo: XD
<Crashbit> Comida: su no funciona, porque requiere password de root, no de sudo, así que no rula
<jmanuel_cool> deje a la hija y me fui con la madre
<Crashbit> sudo su, es una locura, para esto existe el sudo -s o sudo -i
<Comida> Crashbit: y si le das la pass de root funciona
<Comida> .........
<Crashbit> dannyLopez: así que no podrás ser administrador
<Crashbit> Comida: en ubuntu no existe pass de root
<Crashbit> Comida: NO EXISTE, la password de root está desactivada
<Comida> sudo passwd root
<Comida> y le pones pass-.-
<Crashbit> si claro ... xD
<jmanuel_cool> Crashbit, sera una locura, pero si existe el sudo su en ubuntu
<Comida> xDD
<dannyLopez> Crashbit: pero yo active la clave de su
<erAbuelo> pero eso no es el funcionamiento normal de ubuntu
 * dannyLopez no recuerda como o quien le dijo como hacerlo
<erAbuelo> la clave de su ?
<erAbuelo> xDDDDD
<Crashbit> jmanuel_cool: lo se, lo se ... pero es cargar procesos y mas procesos sin sentido como root
<Crashbit> jmanuel_cool: es mucho mejor y mas aconsejable usar sudo -s o sudo -i
<Crashbit> que realmente tienen este proposito
<Crashbit> el sudo su, te carga una shell, dentro de otra shell de root
<Crashbit> y digamos que no es algo nada limpio, ni seguro
<jmanuel_cool> en cambio sudo -i es como si loguearas directamente en cosola de root
<dannyLopez> erAbuelo: o de que estan hablando xD
<Crashbit> dannyLopez: no podrás ser administrador mientas estes en init3 o init5
<Crashbit> dannyLopez: solo lo podrás ser si estas en init1
<dannyLopez> aaa claro
<Crashbit> jmanuel_cool: sí, mucho mas limpio
<dannyLopez> #Sarcasmo (xD)
<Crashbit> dannyLopez: arrancar en modo single
<Crashbit> dannyLopez: es decir, sin entrar en modo multiusuario
<dannyLopez> ¬¬_J
 * dannyLopez olvido instalar cowsay xD
<Crashbit> dannyLopez: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel
<Crashbit> dannyLopez: seguro que se explican mejor que yo :-)
<erAbuelo> ya no se usan no ?
<Crashbit> erAbuelo: en ubuntu, te refieres ?
<erAbuelo> si
<Crashbit> erAbuelo: creo que no, pero vamos, supongo que podrás entrar en modo single-user de algún modo
<erAbuelo> ya, me refiero a que ahora lo gestionan de otra forma
<Crashbit> sí, upstart
<Crashbit> pero vamos, que los runlevels como concepto si existen
<erAbuelo> si, eso si
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<mios> Hola desde mi gentoo
<dannyLopez> tengo un txt dentro de /etc/X11/ que se llama rgb.txt alguna idea de que se trata?
<mios> dannyLopez utiliza un cat  rgb.txt
<dannyLopez> ok
<mimecar> dannyLopez: no modifiques archivos del sistema
<dannyLopez> mimecar: no lo voy a modificar, solo es curiosidad saber de que es
<mimecar> un archivo del servidor gráfico
 * antonio_35 is away: Deje su mensaje después de oir la señal. Gracias-
<dannyLopez> mios: http://pastebin.com/RHxRb1KG
<dannyLopez> ok mimecar
<sancochito> saludos
<sancochito> ¿cómo hago para cambiar el tamaño de la swap? me ha metido 8 gb y es un desperdicio total :S
<mimecar> tendrás que redimensionar la partición
<mimecar> sancochito: cuanta ram tienes?
<sancochito> 4gb
<sancochito> la idea es dejarla en 2gb
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> dejala en 4 GB como mínimo
<sancochito> tengo instalado ubuntu 11.04 ¿puedo hacer el cambio con un livecd de otra versión?
<mimecar> redimensionar la partición si
<mimecar> pero dejala en 4 GB
<sancochito> ok, es que me da mosca andar ahí no vaya a ser que me cargue la instalación
<mimecar> dejalo como está
<sancochito> ¿con 8gb, no es una burrada eso?
<mimecar> tienes que dejar 4 si o si
<sancochito> ok gracias
<luckatoni> dannyLopez, es como una configuracion  de  intendidad entre los colores rojo verde y azul, para el servidor gráfico
<dannyLopez> ok gracias
<dannyLopez> lo que se me hace raro es que venga en un .txt
<luckatoni> dannyLopez, no se, sera parametros que usa abitualmente y por eso los guarda, pero busca el model de color RGB en wiki, y lo entenderas
<braiam> es aconsejable desactivar mi tarjeta integrada via blacklist?
<mimecar> no
<braiam> estoy ahora mismo usandola desde la tty, y para el grafico tengo que usar la pci, no ahí algún modo de cambiar este comportamiento?
<braiam> de manera segura
<darkwiki> buenas, e intentado usar ndiswrapper haber que tal pero no logre hacerlo andar luego de que lo quito no me a vuelto el internet :C
<mimecar> darkwiki: ubuntu no detecta tu tarjeta wifi?
<darkwiki> «mimecar» si que la detectava pero no me hiba muy bien
<darkwiki> cortes al azar sin razón y luego no me vuelve a conectar
<mimecar> ndiswrapper solo se tiene que usar cuando el sistema no reconoce la tarjeta gráfica
<darkwiki> hay alguna forma de recuperar aunque de recuperar?
<mimecar> no he usado ese programa
<darkwiki> ya lo e quitado
<darkwiki> alguna forma de volver a scanear el hardware o algo?
<mimecar> cuando reinicias el sistema lo busca
<ducuchu> hola
<ducuchu> :)
<ducuchu> esa herramienta Lernid es solo para ubuntu?!
<mimecar> lernid?
<ducuchu> o se puede instalar en otro S.O.?!
<ducuchu> mimecar no sabes q es Lernid?
<mimecar> no
<ducuchu> :O!
<ducuchu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lernid
<ducuchu> mimecar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lernid
<mimecar> solo es un cliente de irc para las charlas
<darkwiki> «mimecar» me a pasado lo mismo pero con una 8185 http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/139534
<ducuchu> mimecar: no es solo un cliente IRC
<ducuchu> tambien muestra presentaciones..
<mimecar> si cumples las dependencias, la podrás instalar en otras distribuciones
<ducuchu> mimecar: pero.. a lo q voy, es q si yo quisiera hacer un curso
<ducuchu> lo tendria q hacer desde ubuntu.
<ducuchu> no se, si me explico..
<mimecar> me parece que solo está adaptado para las conferencias de ubuntu
<ducuchu> mimecar: mi pregunta es, si se puede adaptar a otras conferencias...
<mimecar> sin analizar el código y montar un servidor con lo que necesita no creo
<ducuchu> mimecar: mmm ya..
<luckatoni_> javier :http://paste.opensuse.org/10937150
<luckatoni_> Me engañe. pero para el canal de suse
<dannyLopez68> desinstale kde y genome solo me quede con awesome pero me quede sin X
 * antonio_35 is back (gone 00:46:15)
<mimecar> dannyLopez68: y la duda es...?
<dannyLopez68> como levanto las x
<mimecar> tienes instalado el servidor xorg?
<dannyLopez68> no se desintale gnome y kde para quedarme solo con awesome
<mimecar> intenta con startx
<dannyLopez68> dice "/etc/X11/X no such file or directory"
<dannyLopez68> un amigo del #FB me dijo algo acerca del less /var/(norecuerdo)/Xorg.log o algo así
<mimecar> comprueba que tienes instalado xorg
<dannyLopez68> como lo hago?
<mimecar> para que has desinstalado gnome?
<dannyLopez68> por que se quemo una ram y solo quede con 512 por eso solo quiero manejar las ventanas con awesome
<mimecar> puedes tener gnome y usar awesome
<dannyLopez68> si lección aprendida
<dannyLopez68> a ya me acorde less /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<dannyLopez68> a ya me acorde less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dannyLopez68> mimecar: como vero si tengo instalado el Xorg?
<mimecar> tienes el comando startx ?
<dannyLopez68> dice "/etc/X11/X no such file or directory"
<braiam> mimecar: funcionó
<dannyLopez68> mimecar: ?
<mimecar> tienes startx si o no
<dannyLopez68> por eso te digo lo que me manda la salida de startx
<dannyLopez68> dice "/etc/X11/X no such file or directory"
<mimecar> te faltará algún archivo
<mimecar> reinstala los programas que tiene ubuntu de serie
<mimecar> y usa awesome en el login
<dannyLopez68> ok que reinstalo?
<mimecar> gnome-desktop
<braiam> dannyLopez68: talvéz solo con x11-common
<dannyLopez68> sudo aptitude install x11-common?
<braiam> sería más bien «sudo apt-get --reinstall install x11-common gnome-core»
<dannyLopez68> reinstall ok
<braiam> sería más bien «sudo apt-get --reinstall install x11-common gnome-desktop»*
<braiam> dannyLopez68: el último ^
<dannyLopez68> ¬¬ este aptitude tiene poderes de super vaca ¬¬
<weeifuh> xD
<dannyLopez68> braiam: listo ahora reinicio o le doy startx?
<braiam> también «aptitude reinstall»
<braiam> dannyLopez68: no, solo startx
<dannyLopez68> ok
<RYDeN> alguien sabe por que el ppa de chromium actualiza tooooooooooodos los santos días? digo, tantos cambios le hacen? encima como q en el uso ni los notas
<dannyLopez68> mismo error
<dannyLopez68> "/etc/X11/X no such file or directory"
<dannyLopez68> xinit no such file or dorectory
<Lamusj> braiam, ^^
<xangua> RYDeN: usa la versión estable de los repositorios
<Lamusj> braiam, como te fue con el reloj? xD
<braiam> /etc/X11/X: symbolic link to `/usr/bin/Xorg'
<dannyLopez68> errno 2 unable to conect to x server
<RYDeN> pasa q en los repositorios van x la version 11
<xangua> RYDeN: por qué crees que el ppa se llama daily build......
<RYDeN> en el ppd daily van x el 13
<RYDeN> pero ese 13 no es la estable o si?
<RYDeN> se inglés xangua
<RYDeN> pero m refiero cuanto van a tunearlo x dia?
<braiam> instala xserver-xorg-core:
<braiam> braiam@hpa1104x:~$ dpkg -S /usr/bin/Xorg
<braiam> xserver-xorg-core: /usr/bin/Xorg
<RYDeN> tan significativos son esos ccambios?
<braiam> dannyLopez68: instala xserver-xorg-core
<xangua> pues entonces no actualices diario y ya
<RYDeN> no me respondes lo que pregunte xangua
<braiam> RYDeN: lee el changelog... ahí esta la respuesta
<braiam> dannyLopez68: funcionó?
<dannyLopez68> braiam: me quede sin pila xD
<braiam> D:
<RYDeN> gracias briam!
<dannyLopez68> de todas formas no arranco
<Jeferx> Buenas tardes! Alguien podría ayudarme a deshabilitar alguna aplicacion qeu se activo (desconozco cual) que no me permite utilizar el teclado númerico, cuando intento escribir algún número se mueve el cursor del mouse :/ Gracias!!
<braiam> dannyLopez68: instalaste xserver-xorg-core?
<braiam> Jeferx: que versión de ubuntu usas?
<Jeferx> braiam, 10.04 brother!
<xangua> Jeferx: en las preferencias del teclado, desactiva controlar el raton con el teclado numerico
<dannyLopez68> braiam: si ya instale el xserver-xorg-core pero nada
<Jeferx> Listo xangua! Muchas gracias!! Algún motivo para el que se haya activado esa opción? Nunca había entrado!
<xangua> Jeferx: aaah fantasas, gremlins¿¿ :S
<braiam> Crlt + Alt + Bloq Num?
<braiam> Jeferx: ^^
<Onicev> Hola.
<braiam> dannyLopez68: «sudo ln /usr/bin/Xorg /etc/X11/X»
<braiam> eso debería solucionar el problema...
<Onicev> Estoy trasteando un poco con esto de Unity, y no logro encontrar "Administrador de Opciones de CompizConfig" ¿Alguien sabe donde se encuentra?
<braiam> !ccsm | Onicev
<kubot> Onicev: Para habilitar la personalización avanzada de los efectos de escritorio en Ubuntu: instala "compizconfig-settings-manager" ó "simple-ccsm". Si instalas el último, una nueva opción aparecerá en tu configuración de apariencia - Mira también !compiz - Ayuda en #compiz
<Jeferx> braiam, no xD
<Lamusj> debes instalarlo Onicev !
<Jeferx> He solucionado, gracias!! braiam xangua o/
<braiam> Jeferx: era algo así, no exactamente ese brb
<dannyLopez68> braiam: "simbolic link invalid argument"
<Onicev> Perdonad mi ignorancia en el Terminal (supongo que para instalarlo tendre que usar el Terminal) ¿QUe orden tengo que poner?
<Lamusj> Onicev, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager asi!
<Onicev> Voy a ello
<mimecar> Onicev: usas ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Onicev> Si
<mimecar> unity?
<braiam> dannyLopez68: !paste la salida de «ls /etc/X11»
<darkwiki> como es el comando para borrar algo?
<fosco_> darkwiki: rm
<dannyLopez68> braiam: si me dices como hacer paste desde la terminal
<braiam> Lamusj: no me preguntes por el reloj...
<Onicev> Unity no exactamente. Utilizo la version estandar de gnome de manera habitual. Lo de unity es por que tenia ahora algo de tiempo y me dio por mirar
<mimecar> no puedes usar unity y ccsm
<mimecar> solo usar simple-ccsm
<Onicev> No tengo ni  idea
<braiam> ls /etc/X11 > archivo
<Onicev> Ya he instalado "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager"
<dannyLopez68> pero como te paso el paste
<Lamusj> braiam, jajaja yo ando corriendo con xcfe a ver como va! soy gnomero 100% pero pues probar a ver!
<xangua> mimecar:  porque no se puede¿
<mimecar> da problemas con unity
<Lamusj> Onicev, en el menu debe estar la opcion para que puedas entrar!
<Lamusj> y empiezas a configurar!
<braiam> dannyLopez68: instala pastebinit
<Onicev> Eso estoy buscando
<dannyLopez68> braiam: listo ya ahora?
<Onicev> Pero no lo encuentro
<braiam> el link....
<Onicev> ¿Hay que activarlo de alguna manera especial?
<Onicev> Lo unico que me interesa de lo del COmpiz es solo el aspecto gelatinoso de las ventanas. Todo lo demas me da igual
<braiam> Onicev: teclea compiz en el dash
<darkwiki> bien e logrado volver a echar a andar la wifi
<dannyLopez68> estoy en la tty ya instale pastebini como paso la salida aya y te paso el link?
<Onicev> Vale. Ya he dado con ello. Gracias braiam
<braiam> dannyLopez68: pastebinit -i archivo
<darkwiki> «braiam» me recuerda como se aplicaba ese pach para la 8185
<braiam> darkwiki: no es un "patch" más bien es un "workaround", sudo iwconfig wlan# rate 11M fixed
<braiam> darkwiki: donde "#" es el numero de la tarjeta
<Onicev> Leñe. No se que he tocado que me han desaparecido dos botones de estos gordos de la izquierda de la pantalla. Uno es el que me da todos los programas. El otro no se lo que hacia por que nunca lo he probado. ¿Como recupero al menos el primero?
<darkwiki> «braiam» donde veo ese numero?
<mimecar> Onicev: estas usando unity?
<Onicev> Si
<mimecar> no no puedes usar ccsm
<Onicev> No se que es ccsm
<mimecar> !ccsm
<kubot> Para habilitar la personalización avanzada de los efectos de escritorio en Ubuntu: instala "compizconfig-settings-manager" ó "simple-ccsm". Si instalas el último, una nueva opción aparecerá en tu configuración de apariencia - Mira también !compiz - Ayuda en #compiz
<braiam> darkwiki: «iwconfig» te lista todas las tarjetas inalambricas
<darkwiki> ok
<xangua> mimecar: no entiendo como es incompatible el uno con el otro si ahi van también los plugins para la barra de unity no¿¿
<mimecar> xangua: unity es un proyecto que no está acabado y tiene fallos
<xangua> barra, dock, lanzador
<mimecar> solo puedes usar simple-ccsm
<braiam> no se tú, pero a mi simple-ccsm no es compatible con mi compiz
<dannyLopez68> braiam: http://pastebin/cxThRjv4
<mimecar> braiam: si usas ccsm con unity tendrás problemas
<Onicev> A ver, no os peleeis. He instalado  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager, y el resto de lo qeu estais comentando no se a que os estais refiriendo
<Lamusj> mimecar, lo mejor es que le de Alt+F2 y unity --reset-icons y sale de eso, no? :)
<mimecar> Onicev: si usas ese programa tendrás problemas con unity
<mimecar> y ahora estas usando unity
<mimecar> Lamusj: no siempre
<braiam> dannyLopez68: pero ahí esta X...
<Onicev> Lo unico que ha pasado es que me han desaparecido dos iconos de la tira gorda de la izquierda. Los dos ultimos. El resto en apariencia esta como al principio
<braiam> dannyLopez68: hazle ls -l /etc/X11/X
<Onicev> Y de los dos iconos, uno era el que abria la "ventana" de programas.
<dannyLopez68> braiam: sin sudo?
<mauricio_> briam, yo cuando tenia ubuntu con unity, para poner en cubo y otras cosas, me dio error la primera vez y compiz se fue a la m..... pero luego de activarlos uno por uno todos los plugins que iba a usar no tuve problemas
<Onicev> Aparecian los mas usados, los instalados y los recomendados.
<braiam> dannyLopez68: es solo para saber si es un enlace simbolico o no
<Onicev> De las tres opciones solo me interesa la de los programas instalados para poder abrirlos
<braiam> dannyLopez68: braiam@hpa1104x:~$ ls -l /etc/X11/X lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 2011-05-12 17:18 /etc/X11/X -> /usr/bin/Xorg
<braiam> dannyLopez68: debe salir así
<dannyLopez68> -rwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1333468 feb 19 09:43 /etc/X11/X
<darkwiki> «braiam» eso lo tengo que realizar cada vez que inicia el sistema cierto?
<braiam> darkwiki: probablemente...
<braiam> dannyLopez68: borra ese archivo...
<dannyLopez68> cual? el X
<mimecar> renombralo
<braiam> dannyLopez68: «sudo ln /usr/bin/Xorg /etc/X11/X»
<braiam> dannyLopez68: o muevelo
<Onicev> ¿Donde puedo encontrar el "listado" de programas que tengo instalado en el equipo?
<dannyLopez68> ya
<braiam> dannyLopez68: startx !!!
<dannyLopez68> no lo mismo de hace rato
<NipSarm> holas
<Onicev> Bueno. Ya veo. No puedo.
<NipSarm> hay alguna diferencia entre el plugin de adobe y el free?
<mimecar> si
<dannyLopez68> simbolic link invalid argument
<fosco_> NipSarm: muchas
<Onicev> Otra cosa. Quiero recuperar un fondo de escritorio que no encuentro y tampoco recuerdo de donde lo obtuve (de internet seguro) pero  no se como. Ese fondo lo tengo en el portatil. ¿Como lo busco y lo traspaso al equipo de sobremesa?
 * dannyLopez68 se rasca el menton
<braiam> dannyLopez68: «sudo ln -l /usr/bin/Xorg /etc/X11/X»
 * braiam imita a dannyLopez68 
<NipSarm> bien, entre ellas se encuentra el rendimiento?? porque sospecho que el plugin free hace que se cuelgue mi netbook
<mimecar> dannyLopez68: ya has reinstalado los paquetes que venían con ubuntu?
<NipSarm> =/ deberia cambiar al de adobe?
<mimecar> NipSarm: si
<braiam> dannyLopez68: -l no -s
 * wicope no sabe que es menton
<dannyLopez68> listo con s si funciono
<dannyLopez68> mimecar: si
<mimecar> entonces al reiniciar el equipo te arrancará de forma gráfic
<braiam> por si no es suficiente dannyLopez68 startx !!!
<mimecar> siempre que lo que has modificado no afecte
<cousteau> NipSarm, el de adobe es menos peor
<dannyLopez68> mismo
<dannyLopez68> simbolic link invalid argument
<braiam> dannyLopez68: eso te lo tirá startx o ln?
<dannyLopez68> stastx
<dannyLopez68> startx*
<NipSarm> cousteau , ah xD  entonces debe ser el plugin que da el error
<NipSarm> tambien puede ser la temperatura? porque esta net se calienta a full..
<braiam> dannyLopez68: usaste ctrl + alt + f7?
<dannyLopez68> no me manda para ningun lado
<cousteau> NipSarm, bueno, la verdad es que es mejor en cuanto a compatibilidad; de rendimiento ni idea la verdad...
<braiam> dannyLopez68: lo haces con sudo?
<dannyLopez68> si
<NipSarm> otra cosa, el kernel tamien influirá? :s  pasa que algunas veces al iniciar se queda el cursor parpadeando y la pantalla negra
<braiam> dannyLopez68: intenta con xinit...
<mimecar> NipSarm: kernel, drivers de la tarjeta gráfica..
<dannyLopez68> xinit solo eso?
<cousteau> NipSarm, y efectos, a lo mejor efectos + flash = plonk
<braiam> dannyLopez68: con sudo ¬.¬
<Onicev> Mimecar. No uso el Compiz para nada (al menos a sabiendas). Solo me interesa el aspecto gelatinoso de las ventanas. El resto del programa  no me sirve para nada. Y en cuanto a Unity, sinceramente aun no le he encontrado "la gracia" o su utilidad real
<dannyLopez68> X cannot read /etc/X11/X
<Onicev> Salvo por la presentacion "diferente" con respecto a gnome tradicional
<dannyLopez68> simbolic link invalid argument
 * dannyLopez68 se aleja de la silla se coje el cuello y le da 3 vueltas a la cabeza
<braiam> dannyLopez68: cuando haces ls -l /etc/X11/X... te sale así lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 2011-05-12 17:18 /etc/X11/X -> /usr/bin/Xorg
<dannyLopez68> si
<mimecar> Onicev: ese efecto lo da compiz
<NipSarm> no creo que sea por los efectos =/ tengo lo mínimo
<NipSarm> hace unos 3 dias que se cuelga a diario..  paso justo despues de que configuré la hibernacion
<NipSarm> será por eso?  :s
<Onicev> Ya se que lo da Compiz
<Onicev> Es lo unico que me interesa de Compiz
<braiam> dannyLopez68: «sudo apt-get --purge remove xorg-common» y lo instalas de nuevo...
<Onicev> Al instalar lo que me indicasteis antes, tan solo han desaparecido sin mas dos iconos de la tira de la izquierda. Y creo qeu no he tocado nada
<Onicev> El qeu me interesaba es el de "Mas aplicaciones". El otro no tengo ni idea de para que servia
<dannyLopez68> no se instalara actualizara o bla bla ningú paquete
<Onicev> Por eso tampoco lo voy a echar en falta
<Onicev> Otra cosa. ¿DOnde se almacenan o colocan los archivos de imagen para fondo de pantalla
<Onicev> ?
<di3gopa> Hola a todos :), alguno sabe si puedo reparticionar una particion ntfs con gparted? cuando abro gparted e intento hacer resize no me deja realmente cambiar el tamaño de la particion
<di3gopa> Onicev, colocalos en cualquier lugar, pero abre apariencia y te vas a los fondos de pantalla y allí hay un boton para buscar
<di3gopa> en tus carpets
<wicope> Onicev: hola, en /usr/share/backgrounds ?
<mimecar> di3gopa: tienes que desmontarla antes
<Onicev> Estoy en la ventana "Preferencias de la apariencia" en la pestaña "Fondo"
<mimecar> haz un backup antes
<Onicev> Y el fondo que tengo actualmente no aparece por ningun sitio
<di3gopa> mimecar, ya la tengo desmontada :) ( y con backup :P)
<Onicev> dentro de ese lugar
<braiam> dannyLopez68: «sudo apt-get --purge remove xinit x11-common» y lo instalas de nuevo...
<Onicev> Y tampoco la encuentro en donde me has dicho wicope
<fosco_> Onicev: si lo estas usando ahora para que quieres que aparezca? :-?
<Onicev> Lo estoy usando en el portatil, no en el sobremesa
<luckatoni__> Cuando montas en un directorio una particion NTFS, y te dice que ya esta abierta en modo explusivo, significa que las NTFS no puedes tenerla montadas en dos directorios a la vez?
<Onicev> en el sobremesa tengo el fondo por defecto que carga ubuntu
<dannyLopez68> braiam: me desintala 400 paquetes
<fosco_> Onicev: pues quizá no lo tengas, o lo hayas puesto desde otra localizacion, que mes da? es solo un fondo, hay miles
<braiam> dannyLopez68: perfecto!!!
<Onicev> uno morado con colores desteñidos
<mimecar> dannyLopez68: quita los cambios que has hecho con ln
<Onicev> Ya. pero ese me gusta
<mimecar> y si tienes instalado lo que viene con ubuntu, reinicia
<di3gopa> Onicev, no te sale asi? http://imagebin.org/154379
<Onicev> es sencillo, y no incordia a la hora de visualizar los iconos que puedo tener sobre el escritorio
<Onicev> Mas o menos si. Pero el que quiero colocar es el otro.
<dannyLopez68> mimecar: como deshago lo de ln?
<mimecar> no he seguido todo lo que has hecho
<braiam> dannyLopez68: unlink /etc/X11/X
<dannyLopez68> solo un enlace entre /usr/bin/Xorg y /etc/X11/X
<braiam> dannyLopez68: y que tal si usa gdm?
<dannyLopez68> instalar el gdm
<dannyLopez68> seria una soloción?
<mimecar> si has reinstalado los paquetes de gnome ya lo tienes instalado
<braiam> dannyLopez68: al menos te instalaría todo lo que usa gnome...
<antonio_35> holaaaaaa
<Comida> o/
<Onicev_> Me podeis dar el enlace del Pastebin? Os pongo una captura del escritorio.
<mimecar> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema subí la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pegá el link en el canal.
<wicope> Onicev_: lee el xml a lo mejor ves la ruta, /home/tu_usuario/.gnome2/backgrounds.xml
<Onicev_> Me ha salido la ventana de Captura pero espero qeu se vea mas o menos la foto del fondo: http://imagebin.org/154380
<Onicev_> No tiene nada de especial. Pero a mi me vale
<dannyLopez68> como escucho música desde las tty?
<cousteau> mplayer?
<Onicev_> No esta en el xml. Solo trae al menos el mio, lo que se instala por defecto.
<Onicev_> Una duda. Si colocas un fondo de pantalla, al tratarse de un archivo de imagen, deberia quedar almacenado en algun sitio
 * cousteau ha probado a cambiar a tty1 con el exaile en marcha y la música ha seguido sonando sin interrupciones, ni siquiera un clic. Alsa FTW
<Onicev_> He mirado en un par de lugares que me habeis indicado pero no aparece
<Onicev_> Y en las carpetas de usuario tampoco esta
<cousteau> Onicev_, estará en alguna de las ocultas
<fosco_> Onicev: el archivo no se almacena en ningun sitio
<fosco_> solo su ruta
<dannyLopez68> cousteau: como es que se llama el daemon del mplayer?
<fosco_> puedes consultarla abriendo gcond-editor
<fosco_> gconf-editor*
<fosco_> en la ruta /desktop/gnome/background
<cousteau> dannyLopez68, no tiene daemon o no lo conozco; si quieres usar un daempn prueba mpd
<Onicev_> Aunque bien pensado... soy subnormal. Joer. Si hago una captura de pantalla y lo llevo al otro equipo, el resultado sera el mismo... digo yo
<cousteau> Onicev_, ~/Firefox_wallpaper.jpg
<dannyLopez68> a eso es que andaba algo kun fu de programas
<cousteau> o png o lo que sea
<braiam> dannyLopez68: mpc y mpd..
<dannyLopez68> ya instale el mplayer
<dannyLopez68> ahora como reprodusco la música?
<fosco_> mplayer *.mp3
<cousteau> Onicev_, supongo que dependerá de cómo establezcas el fondo
<braiam> o ncmpcpp. un cliente ncurses
<cousteau> si es con el firefox, está en ~/Firefox_wallpaper.jpg
<cousteau> braiam, cliente de mpd?
<braiam> cousteau: sip
<cousteau> ahm
<Onicev_> Pues puede que tengas razon cousteau
<Onicev_> si en ubuntu no esta, seguro que es una foto del navegador
<dannyLopez68> fosco_: y para cambiar la canción?
<Onicev_> que tampoco me la complico demasiado
<Onicev_> voy a ver
<cousteau> dannyLopez68, ctrl-C para cancelar
<cousteau> pero para un demonio de música mejor el MPD
<fosco_> dannyLopez68: no recuerdo todos los atajos de teclado de todos los programas
<fosco_> man mplayer y leelo tú mismo
<Onicev_> Nada. Lo dejo. Acabo antes buscando otro parecido
<braiam> cousteau: ncmpcpp y mpd
<Onicev_> De todas maneras muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda con lo de Unity, y mis disculpas por las molestias
<braiam> dannyLopez68: ncmpcpp y mpd
<cousteau> Onicev_, ah, quieres poner lo de las flores rojas de fondo?
<Onicev_> si
<Onicev_> Y lo que no encuentro es de donde saque esa foto o donde la tengo almacenada dentro de las opciones o ideas que me habeis dado
<Onicev_> pero no importa
<Onicev_> Me buscare otra parecida y arreglado
<braiam> Onicev_: lsof | grep jpg :)
<Onicev_> o le planto un fondo negro y a correr
<fosco_> ya te dije donde verlo
<fosco_> pero en general hablo para las paredes, ya estoy acostumbrado
<dannyLopez68> cin enter nada más xD
<Onicev_> Eso... lo copio en el Terminal, supongo
<cousteau> /usr/share/backgrounds/Serenity_Enchanted_by_sirpecangum.jpg
<cousteau> Onicev_, /usr/share/backgrounds/Serenity_Enchanted_by_sirpecangum.jpg
<Onicev_> Muchas gracias cousteau. Lo que pasa es que en esa localizacion no se encuentra el archivo. Supongo que se cargaba por defecto con ubuntu 10.10, y en la version 11.04 lo han eliminado
<Onicev_> pero con el nombre que me has dado del archivo ya lo he encontrado en internet
<cousteau> yay
<cousteau> de todas formas... ¿dónde está dzup y su script de cambiar el fondo?
<Onicev_> Muchas gracias a todos por vuestro tiempo, paciencia y sabiduria.
<Onicev_> Un saludo
<Onicev_> Bye
<gustavo> esto funciona en ubuntu ? http://bit.ly/iUTkhj
<cousteau> gustavo, supongo
<cousteau> yo tuve un adaptador bluetooth e iba sin problemas
<cousteau> aunque me parece que había una página de compatibilidad de hardware en algún lado
<cousteau> a ver si kubot sabe...
<one> hola, desistale e instale chrome pero cada vez que lo abro ahora me dice que no ha podido cargar mi perfil porque antes tenia una version mas moderna....si lo desistale completamente desde gestor de paquetes...como se supone que sabe eso? que carpeta debo borrar para que no siga sucediendo?
<cousteau> !hardware
<kubot> Hardware soportado por Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - Si deseas ayudar a soportar mas hardware en Ubuntu, ve (en inglés): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<cousteau> one, porque la configuración personal no se guarda con la instalación sino en tu carpeta personal
<mimecar> one: tendrás que borrar el perfil
<cousteau> probablemente sea la carpeta ~/.chrome o algo así
<one> pero entre en mi carpeta y le di a mostrar archivos ocultos, no vi ninguna carpeta de chrome
<mimecar> no puedes pasar de un perfil más reciente a una antigua
<Tarrasquero> .google → rm
<mimecar> la carpeta no está ahí
<cousteau> abre tu carpeta personal, pulsa Ctrl-H para ver archivos ocultos, y busca .chrome
<Tarrasquero> cousteau: no esta, esta google
<cousteau> pues será google, yo qué sé...
<Tarrasquero> yo si lo uso
<braiam> .config
<braiam> ??
<one> no esta , no lo veo ni mostrando ocultos
<Tarrasquero> braiam: esta en lo cierto
<braiam> .config/chrome !!!
<Tarrasquero> .config/google-chrome
<one> ams, la chromium que esta dentro de congif?
<one> ok gracias!!
<mimecar> one: puede ser
<mimecar> es mejor que sigas en la versión de desarrollo
<one> borrando la carpeta y reistalando ha funcionado
<one> gracias
<mimecar> no hacía falta reinstalar
<dannyLopez68> !np
<kubot> The Nepali Ubuntu Local Community is in #ubuntu-np - Also see: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.np
<dannyLopez68> ups
<Ninja_Style> !rc
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'rc'.
<Eepcero> Hola
<Eepcero> alguien por aqui usa el unity?:P
<mimecar> !ask Eepcero
<kubot> Eepcero: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Eepcero> bueno
<Eepcero> quiero mover el panel lanzador de unity2d abajo
<Eepcero> saben si es posible mediante gconf2
<Eepcero> editor
<mimecar> unity2d usa qt
<mimecar> no creo que te lo permita
<Eepcero> um
<fzeta> Iee! Nas tardes pájaros
<mimecar> gconf y qt no están relacionados
<Eepcero> jaja
<Eepcero> verdad
<cousteau> qt? no es gnome?
<Eepcero> qt es el
<mimecar> cousteau: no
<Eepcero> toolkit con el que hacen kde
<Eepcero> gtk
<Eepcero> es gnome
<cousteau> yo creía que unity era basado en gnome...
<mimecar> unity si
<Eepcero> unity si
<mimecar> unity 2D no
<Eepcero> unity2d no
<mimecar> copion
<Eepcero> xD
<Eepcero> pues
<Eepcero> extrañare gnome 2 entonces
<Eepcero> :S
<Carlitos__> estimados  amigos holas
<Eepcero> ola
<mimecar> Eepcero: ubuntu no tiene gnome 3
<Carlitos__> me  encuentro  en un problema, mi cpu  esta  prendida  pero no  encuentro modo grafico, solo aparece  pantalla negra
<Carlitos__> alguna  ayuda?
<Eepcero> Si pero proximamente seguro q nos lo cambian :P
<Eepcero> por el unity si o si
<mimecar> Carlitos__: sin más información...
<mimecar> Eepcero: hasta la 11.10 nada
<Eepcero> Carlitos__, y si
<Eepcero> ejecutas el
<Carlitos__> solo se que  nade  se
<Eepcero> gdm como root?
<Eepcero> sudo su gdm
<Eepcero> logeate
<mimecar> Eepcero: no hay que hacer eso
<Carlitos__> bash: gdm: no se encontró la orden
<Eepcero> entonces:P?
<Carlitos__> creo  que  no uso gdm
<mimecar> Carlitos__: tienes que dar más información
<Carlitos__> mimecar:  enendi mi cpu y solo me  sale  negra  , entre por  ssh normal
<Carlitos__> encendi*
<Carlitos__> pantalla  negra*
<mimecar> que hicistes antes del fallo?
<Carlitos__> mimecar: ayer  creo  que  se fue  la  luz
<mimecar> igual has perdido datos
<Carlitos__> si confirmado ayer  se corto la  luz
<Carlitos__> mimecar:  entre por ssh y   veo que todos  mis  documentos  estan  bien
<mimecar> eso no quiere decir que los archivos del sisteme esten bien
<Carlitos__> mimecar: donde  es  paraver sucesos ?
<mimecar> no se si los tienes en /var/log
<Carlitos__> veo
<Carlitos__> tail -n 30 /var/log/messages
<Carlitos__> que  significa  esto ?May 21 13:20:58 current kernel: [12005.057339] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: unplugged VGA-2
<Carlitos__> ah verdad  movi  el cable
<Carlitos__> pensando  era  eso
<cousteau> y con Ctrl-Alt-F1 se ve algo? a lo mejor sólo se ha fastidiado lo gráfico pero no lo texto
<Carlitos__> lo   veo
<Carlitos__> no nada aparece  pantalla negra
<Carlitos__> pero que podra  ser?
<mimecar> prueba con el live cd
<mimecar> puede ser que la tarjeta gráfica haya muerto
<Carlitos__> mimecar: si   eso  supuse  tambien
<Carlitos__> mi   tarjeta  de 1gb :S
<cousteau> Carlitos__, omg :'( pobrecita
<cousteau> (si al menos hubiese sido de 64 MB como la mía...)
<mimecar> tendrás que comprar un sai
<cousteau> mimecar, no creo que el problema haya sido que se fuera la luz; más bien un pico de tensión
<mimecar> en el arranque del ordenador te aparece la información básica?
<cousteau> o lo que sea que causó que se fuera la luz
<cousteau> a lo mejor fue tu ordenador el que causó el apagón
<mimecar> si funciona con el live cd el fallo es otro
<cousteau> el fallo puede ser de sofguar o de jarguar; con el libcedé se sabe
<Carlitos__> mimecar:
<Carlitos__> le pongo un live  cd ?
<Carlitos__> pero ni la  bios  sale
<cousteau> Carlitos__, sí, prueba a ver
<mimecar> 99 % de que te has quedado sin tarjeta o monitor
<cousteau> ah... entonces a ver si va a ser eso
<mimecar> si no puedes entrar en la bios, es fallo físico
<Carlitos__> prueba  con  el monitor
<cossier> Carlitos__, el momitor es lcd ??
<Carlitos__> en  el monitor  sale el logo :S
<cousteau> sip, prueba poniendo otro monitor o poniendo el monitor en otro lado
<Carlitos__> el logo  de la  marca
<Carlitos__> analogo o digital
<Carlitos__> :S
<cousteau> de la marca del monitor?
<Carlitos__> samsung
<cousteau> (todavía podría ser el cable)
<Carlitos__> o cambio
<mimecar> Carlitos__: saca el menú del monitor
<cossier> si sale el logo no creo que sea el monitor, comprueba el brillo y contraste
<carnau> ¿Alguien tiene experiencia creando imagenes con UCK, para resolverme un par de dudas?
<Carlitos__> ok
<Carlitos__> mimecar:  cambie  de  monitor
<Carlitos__> y   si me  acepta
<mimecar> entonces has tenido suerte
<mimecar> y solo ha muerto el monitor
<Carlitos__> logre  entrar  en modo consola
<Carlitos__> el monitor  me  parece  bien
<Carlitos__> lo que  me  parece que  se  arruino  el modo grafico
<Carlitos__> alguna  ayuda  para  eso
<mimecar> prueba con el live cd y mira si funciona
<Carlitos__> es queeeeeeee
<Carlitos__> no  quiero apagarlo
<cossier> Carlitos__, algunos monitores no aceptan segun que resoluciones y se ponen con pantalla negra y/o standy
<cossier> standby *
<Carlitos__> cossier: como lo puedo hacer ahora?
<cousteau> Carlitos__, va a ser ese el problema, que se ha desconfigurado la tarjeta...
<cousteau> Carlitos__, espera, estás viendo un TTY desde tu monitor, a través de tu tarjeta?
<Carlitos__> cousteau: como lo  reconfiguro?
<cossier> cousteau, es alli que queria ir !!
<Carlitos__> cousteau: si asi   es
<cousteau> Carlitos__, yo es que lo primero que haría sería probar reiniciando
<cousteau> y puede que reinstalando los drivers se arregle
<Carlitos__> cousteau:  lo  reinio ok
<cousteau> o a lo mejor no hace falta ni eso
<cousteau> vamos, ya se ve que al menos funciona
<cousteau> y la TTY va, así que puedes hacer casi cualquier cosa
<cousteau> menos ver vídeos
<cousteau> en una calidad aceptable
<cousteau> (bueno, a lo mejor con framebuffer...)
<Carlitos__> reboot
<erAbuelo> que drastico xD
<cousteau> erAbuelo, es que para temas de vídeo es difícil sin reiniciar
<Carlitos__> cousteau:  me  sale igual :S
<cousteau> si fuese un servidor, todavía...
<cousteau> Carlitos__, pues puede ser que se haya puesto en una resolución que tu monitor no acepta
<cousteau> pero el TTY sí que lo ves, no?
<Carlitos__> claro
<cousteau> entonces la tarjeta de vídeo funciona
<erAbuelo> cousteau: solo si necesitas cargar un modulo diferente
<erAbuelo> Carlitos__: porque no reinicias las X ?
<cousteau> a lo mejor si pulsas Ctrl-Alt-menos un par de veces se pone en una resolución correcta
<erAbuelo> eso con xrand, esas convinaciones creo que ya no funcionan
<Carlitos__> nada  con  control alt menos
<Carlitos__> erAbuelo:  como reinicio X ?
<erAbuelo> Carlitos__: estas en local o remoto ?
<Carlitos__> remoto
<erAbuelo> con ssh ?
<Carlitos__> si
<Carlitos__> voy a  copiar  mi   /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<erAbuelo> no
<erAbuelo> Carlitos__: atiende
<erAbuelo> mueve el xorg.conf que tengas en el equipo que no va
<erAbuelo> y luego: sudo service gdm restart
<Carlitos__>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No existe el fichero
<Carlitos__> :S
<Carlitos__> me  lo  borroooooooooooooo
<Carlitos__> que  desgracia :D
<erAbuelo> xD
<mimecar> si usas el driver libre, para que lo quieres el xorg.conf?
<braiam> Carlitos__: el xorg.conf se autogenera cada vez que inicia el equipo
<Carlitos__> mimecar:  entiendo
<Carlitos__> yo pensé
<Carlitos__> que  comando  uso ?   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ?
<erAbuelo> Carlitos__: sudo service gdm restart
<Carlitos__> no  tengo  ese  servicio
<erAbuelo> no usas gnome ?
<Carlitos__> gdm: unrecognized service
<Carlitos__> si uso gnome
<erAbuelo> Carlitos__: sudo service gdm stop
<erAbuelo> que dice?
<Carlitos__> gdm: unrecognized service
<erAbuelo> que version de ubuntu tienes ?
<Carlitos__> Debian Squeeze
<Tarrasquero> :)
<Carlitos__> :D
<erAbuelo> como entras a las X ?
<aguitel> Carlitos__, pon en linea de comando como root:aptitude install gdm3
<mimecar> aguitel: NO
<erAbuelo> no
<mimecar> no hay que poner gnome 3
<aguitel> en debian squeeze usas gdm3 che
<erAbuelo> o no
<aguitel> viene por defecto
<Carlitos__> asi  e s
<Carlitos__> tengo gdm3
<mimecar> aguitel: seguro ?
<erAbuelo> pues lo de antes
<aguitel> yo lo uso
<erAbuelo> service gdm3 restart
<mimecar> debian no va a meter en la versión estable un software reciente
<Carlitos__> Stopping GNOME Display Manager: gdm3. Starting GNOME Display Manager: gdm3.
<aguitel> Carlitos__, de cualquier manera para saber si todo esta bien debes hacer un logout
<aguitel> y te tiene que aparecer la pantalla del login
<Carlitos__> aguitel: en forma remota? o desde la mima  maquina?
<aguitel> Carlitos__, nunca lo use en forma remota pero deberia funcionar ,so
<aguitel> usa la misma pc
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<ferubu> hola todos ubuntu ya trae activado el firewall por defecto modo consola
<mimecar> por defecto no
<ferubu> o sea que el firestar lo remgo que activar
<Carlitos__> aguitel:  cambie  de  cable
<Carlitos__> todo ok
<Carlitos__> mimecar:  gracias por  la ayuda
<Carlitos__> gracias a  todos
<mimecar> Carlitos__: deberías tener un sai en el ordenador
<mimecar> ferubu: si
<Carlitos__> mimecar:  un  sai ?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> protege el ordenador de picos de tensión y cortes de luz
<ferubu> gracias mimecar
<Carlitos__> ah  entiendo
<Carlitos__> si pues
<cossier> Carlitos__, y baterias !!
<cossier> Carlitos__, pa tener tiempo de cerrar o lo que sea
<Carlitos__> estoy en  eso
<Carlitos__> hay algun script que  haga  eso ?
<Carlitos__> cossier:  ver la  energia
<Carlitos__> :D
<mimecar> Carlitos__: ninguno
<mimecar> el sai lo tienes que comprar
<cossier> Carlitos__, depende de si el sai lleva drivers para linux cosa que dudo !!!
<cossier> yo tengo uno con salida usb y Serial pero no lo uso
<ferubu>  tengo una ATI 9250  necesito bajar drivers por que baje el ati y no va me dijeron que ubuntu 11.04 ya te toma la tergeta no hace falta nada mmas
<Carlitos__> oh  entiendo
<Carlitos__> eso lo hare a futuro
<cossier> ferubu, solo puedes usar los legacy
<Carlitos__> http://www.servitux.org/view.php/page/sai
<cossier> ferubu, vienen en los repos y es el driver radeon
<ferubu> disculpa que son los legacy
<cossier> ferubu, para targetas antiguas
<cossier> tarjetas *
<ferubu> estoy usando el escritorio ubuntu clasic sin efectos mi ati es de 128 megas todo normal entonces ubuntu full necesita una ejemplo nvidia 8400 gs de 256 ??
<mimecar> ferubu: no
<mimecar> con 64 MB ya tienes efectos
<ferubu> pero en full no aparece la nueva barra de la izquierda en 11.04
<cossier> ferubu, si tienes una nvidia puedes probar ¿?
<mimecar> que entiendes por full?
<ferubu> si pobre en otra maquina y aparecio la barra nueva
<cossier> yo tenia un ATI 9200 y al final la quite, me daba todo tipo de fallos visuales
<ferubu> cuando infreso al sistema ubuntu si lo dejo asi con la ati 9250 me deriva al ubuntu clasic
<braiam> ferubu: yo uso una ati x1300 con 256, por si te interesa (y funciona el unity 3d)
<ferubu> por eso entonces necesita el unity 256megas
<mimecar> con 64 MB unity te debería ir
<ferubu> pero no
<mimecar> unity no necesita 256 MB
<mimecar> tendrás mal instalados los drivers de tu tarjeta
<ferubu> algo me falta gracias sigo asi
<delarge> wtf el nuevo ubuntu 11.04
<delarge> donde carajo esta la administracion
<fzeta> xD delarge
<fzeta> Qué buscas...
<delarge> no me gusto para nada
<delarge> la administracion
<delarge> donde estaba las opciones de la pantalla
<delarge> el teclado
<delarge> etc
<fzeta> Pues entonces usa ubuntu clásico
<delarge> y esto no es ubuntu clasico ?
<fzeta> delarge: en la parte superior izquierda pincha ahí y teclea teclado
<delarge> quiero la pantalla
<delarge> cambiar la r esolucion
<delarge> y escribo pantalla, y sale pantalla de acesso y capturar pantalla
<rbndj8> buenas
<fzeta> delarge: salvapantalla
<fzeta> Escribe eso
<rbndj8> me pueden decir si se puede configuara un moden usb
<rbndj8> osea un 3g
<avernos> es normal que transmission no termine nunca de descargar? cuando esta en 99% retrocede a 98% ?
<rbndj8> tengo uno de claro dominicana
<delarge> es como google ahora ubuntu, hay que tener las key words
<fernandito> rbndj8: eso es facil solo necesias el apn
<delarge> fzeta: ahi no esta la resolucion :/
<rbndj8> dime como lo cofiguro
<fzeta> rbndj8: pincha en el icono de la red y escoge editar conexiones y listo
<fzeta> Sigue los pasos rbndj8
<fernandito> rbndj8: puedes pedirlo a tu proveedor... y es solo seguir el asistente...
<delarge> ahi lo encontré
<fzeta> rbndj8: pero claro, tienes qué tener enchufado el módem xD
<delarge> habia que escribir 'resolution'
<delarge> está exotico el nuevo ubuntu
<rbndj8> ya lo tengo conectado a la pc
<fzeta> rbndj8: pues eso, lo qué te eh dicho
<rbndj8> ya tengo todo pero no me hace nada
<rbndj8> http://www.esato.com/archive/t.php/t-141909,s-100,1.html
<rbndj8> no sepuede configurar de otra manera
<fzeta> rbndj8: qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<rbndj8> 10.4
<fzeta> Ok, pera....
<fzeta> rbndj8: mira http://blogdefzeta.blogspot.com/2010/09/experiencias-de-un-novato.html aquí están los paquetes qué necesitas instala y luego sigue los pasos
<rbndj8> fzeta ya ise todo lo k dice la guia pero no hacenada
<fzeta> Haz descargado e instalado rbndj8
<fzeta> Pues ahora haz lo qué te dije al principio
<rbndj8> sip
<fzeta> Quita el módem y enchúfalo de nuevo
<fzeta> Espera ..... Reconocimiento.......
<fzeta> Pincha en el icono de le red
<fzeta> Editar conexiones
<fzeta> Te saldrá una ventana, en la parte inferior saldrá el nombre de tú módem
<fzeta> Sí no sale desenchufa y vuelve a enchufar y espera a qué te lo reconozca
<fzeta> Y luego configura tal cómo te dije al principio
<fzeta> rbndj8: sí haz instalado los paquetes correctos (según tu arquitectura) no debe de haber problema alguno
<rbndj8> sip
<rbndj8> hasta lo busque en en gestor de paquetes aver si estaban instalado
<erAbuelo> re
<fzeta> ESe  debianjoker xD, pájaro;)
<erAbuelo> :)
<jahdyestroh> los invito a mi canal #sektorlinux
<mimecar> jahdyestroh: no uses el canal de soporte para publicidad
<jahdyestroh> lo siento
<carnau> ¿Se pueden tener 2 ubuntus instalados en el mismo disco duro, que compartan la home, verdad?
<fosco_> carnau: si
<carnau> tengo faena entonces :-)
<mimecar> carnau: pero te puede dar problemas
<mimecar> si usas el mismo usuario
<carnau> vale, pondré alguno diferente. En teoría deberían tener el mismo uid...
<mimecar> solo tendrás uno en cada sistema
<carnau> 2 no?
<mimecar> uno
<carnau> o quizá hago un usermod del que tengo, y luego copio los datos
<carnau> si tengo una home con 2 usuarios, por que sólo voy a tener 1?
<mimecar> para el sistema solo existira uno
<carnau> ok
<carnau> gracias
<dzup> ...y el mundo sigue ...
<alejandro> hola me pueden ayudar con un problema con fluxbuntu?
<fosco_> !ask alejandro
<kubot> alejandro: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<mimecar> fluxbuntu existe?
<alejandro> lo que pasa es que lo instale  y todo perfecto pero al reiniciar si arranca pero solo la consola
<alejandro> no tiene interfaz grafica
<fosco_> que va, es un mito, como el Yeti o el monstruo del lago Ness
<fosco_> ;)
<alejandro> como la puedo instalar o con que comando la inicio?
<fosco_> alejandro: startx
<alejandro> muchas gracias
<alejandro> mm me dice comand not found
<alejandro> debe de ser con sudo su??
<fosco_> no
<alejandro> antes de startx
<fosco_> si te dice not found o bien lo escribiste mal o bien no tienes instalado el entorno grafico
<alejandro> y como lo puedo instalar?
<fosco_> si tienes conexion a internet sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<alejandro> y si no tengo
<fosco_> si no tienes instalate ubuntu y acabas antes
<alejandro> no creo es una pcx vieja con 40mb de ram
<alejandro> jeje
<alejandro> por eso escogi fluxbuntu
<fosco_> con 4omb de ram no creo que funcione el entorno grafico
<fosco_> 40mb*
<alejandro> si 40
<alejandro> mb
<fosco_> no te esfuerces en instalar el entorno grafico
<fosco_> no funcionará
<fosco_> y si llegase a funcionar no podrías abrir ninguna aplicacion en él
<alejandro> jaja si si se puede
<alejandro> e visto funcionar pcs mas biejas con puppy
<fosco_> no es un tema de edad
<fosco_> es un tema de ram
<mimecar> mientras no ejecutes firefox tendrás memoria
<alejandro> lo que pasa es que fluxbuntu no trae firefox
<alejandro> esta optimizado para este tipo de pcs
<mimecar> alejandro: con 40 MB de ram olvidate de ejecutar firefox
<mimecar> epiphany como mucho
<linux-genesis> problema con ubuntu lucid
<linux-genesis> cuando dejo inactivo como 5 minutos sin trabajar con el sistema
<linux-genesis> automaticamente cuando me doy cuenta cierra sesion
<linux-genesis> y todos mis trabajo se pierden
<linux-genesis> al entrar a session nuevamente empiezo de cero
<linux-genesis> que sera
<fosco_> linux-genesis: mira en las opciones de energia
<fosco_> desactiva la hibernacion por inactividad
<linux-genesis> pues la verdad si estamos a 40 grados
<linux-genesis> pero mmm
<linux-genesis> eso no me pasaba antes
<linux-genesis> y tambien me sucedio anoche
<mimecar> fosco_: no tiene sentido que cierre la sesión por inactividad
<mimecar> si no lo has modificado directamente
<mimecar> linux-genesis: se cierra sesión o se apaga el equipo
<linux-genesis> nadmas se sierra sesion
<mimecar> ¿tienes todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<linux-genesis> y ya estuve buscando con san google
<linux-genesis> pero no e encontrado aun nada
<linux-genesis> si
<mimecar> que instalastes antes del fallo
<linux-genesis> pero por si acaso le voy a dar un sudo apt-get upgrade
<linux-genesis> mmm desinstale compiz
<linux-genesis> es que tenia otra tarjeta madre mayor, pero se me echo a perder, tenia una pchips A15G con 2GB ram ddr3
<mimecar> ¿para que quitas compiz?
<linux-genesis> y cuando le puse una pchips con 750 ddr1 en ram ya el compiz me dio problemas, igual el chip de video
<linux-genesis> asi que las elimine
<linux-genesis> inclusive el xorg.conf lo reinstale, con el comando que trae ubuntu para creartelo
<linux-genesis> pero si note que cuando desinstale el compiz ya me paso eso
<mimecar> instala de nuevo compiz
<linux-genesis> tengo instalado tambien un escritorio fluxbox, y de la misma manera, cuando estoy inactivo en un rato, se cierra la sesion
<mimecar> no he usado ese entorno
<linux-genesis> es raro
<linux-genesis> pues tal vez tengas razon, lo instalare nuevamente
<linux-genesis> instalare compiz y al rato les cuento
<linux-genesis> salgo un rato a checar unas cosas
<linux-genesis> muy bueno fluxbox, te lo recomiendo, es super ligero y configurable
<linux-genesis> saludos mimecar
<mimecar> castigado por escribir muy rápido
<ferubu> tengo una ATI 9250 con los controladores del ubuntu 11.04 esta bien o tengo que bajar otros gracias
<ferubu> hola
<ferubu>  pregunta ????
<mimecar> solo puedes usar los drivers que ya vienen en el sistema
<cousteau> ferubu, pues si va bien es que está bien
<ferubu> unity cuanto necesita para funcionar con la ati 9250 me manda a ubuntu clasic
<mimecar> con 128 MB funciona seguro
<mimecar> con 64 es posible
<mimecar> en una máquina virtual con 64 MB de memoria funciona
<mimecar> en una real debe ser igual
<mimecar> ferubu: tienes activado compiz?
<cousteau> hablamos de RAM, no?
<cousteau> digo, de GPU, no de RAM
<mimecar> ram de la tarjeta gráfica
<dfcarlos> Oigan
<dfcarlos> hay una manera
<dfcarlos> de instalar otra distro
<dfcarlos> desde ubuntu
<dfcarlos> pero sin CD ni USB?
<dfcarlos> NI diskette
<mimecar> solo en una máquina virtual
<dfcarlos> Y que es el UNetbootin ?
<mimecar> un programa para pasar isos de linux a usb
<dfcarlos> Estuve investigando
<dfcarlos> y pues... y creo que servia
<dfcarlos> para montar el iso en el disco duro
<dfcarlos> y al reiniciar se instalaba
<omikron4> pero no te vale para todos los isos... mandriva tiene su propio instalador que se llama mandriva-seed.sh
<dfcarlos> Mmmm
<dfcarlos> Intente Instalar una Distro que se llama Music
<dfcarlos> Musix
<dfcarlos> Al final me salia un error que era algo asi "No VESA Framebuffer Available"
<omikron4> open suse otro que ahora no me acuerdo como se llama.. y wifiway te tienes que meter en despues de copiar todo al pendrive y ejecutar el bootinst.sh
<dfcarlos> Mmmmm
<mimecar> dfcarlos: lo mejor es que uses un usb
<dfcarlos> Pues si... creo que es lo mas factible...
<dfcarlos> Pero el que tengo es de 1gb
<mimecar> y?
<mimecar> con eso sobra
<dfcarlos> el iso que tengo es de 1.8gb
<mimecar> instala el cd y luego pones los programas
<dfcarlos> Mmmm
<dfcarlos> Aver... voy a intentar..
<dfcarlos> Si no funciona, pues saldre a la calle y me comprare un DVD en blanco y listo
<cousteau> dfcarlos, todos (o casi todos) los programas de musix los tienes en los repositorios de ubuntu
<dfcarlos> Si?
<dfcarlos> mmmm
<cousteau> no están instalados pero los puedes ir instalando
<dfcarlos> Pero entonces
<dfcarlos> que es ese error que me sale cuando inicio con el Unetbootin
<dfcarlos> dice al final " No VESA frambuffer available "
<mimecar> dfcarlos: esa distribución está en el listado de unetbootin?
<dfcarlos> Mmm Nop
<mimecar> estas pasando un CD de esa distribución al USB o el dvd?
<dfcarlos> Descargue el iso de internet
<dfcarlos> Ahora estoy pensando en que hacer
<mimecar> ... que es lo que estas poniendo en unetbootin
#ubuntu-es 2011-05-22
<dfcarlos> me da 3 opciones
<dfcarlos> O bien puedo seleccionar
<dfcarlos> una distro que hay en una lista
<dfcarlos> o bien puedo cargar un Iso
<dfcarlos> o bien otra opcion donde dice " Personalizado " en la que creo que dice " nucleo, y otras cosas "
<mimecar> la iso que se carga es de la distribución que seleccionas antes
<mimecar> estas pasando la iso de un cd o la que tienes de 1.8 GB?
<alan_> Quisiera ayuda para solucionar este problema: (soy novato. Tengo Ubuntu 10.10) Al ver peliculas online en la pagina cuevana, parapadean los subtitulos y eventualmente queda fijo en la imagen el simbolo d eplay
<alan_>  Tengo Ubutnu 10.10, y el siguiente problema: Al ver videos en la pagina cuevana el simbolo de play queda fijo y los subtitulos parpadean
<mimecar> ¿te pasa en otras páginas que tengan vídeo flash?
<alan_> hola, amigo. gracias por responder. solo en cuevana.
<mimecar> puede ser el reproductor de vídeo que tenga esa web el que falle
<mimecar> si te funciona bien en otras webs
<alan_> Voy a probar otras paginas online, a ver que pasa...pero andaba todo bien...hasta que dejo de andar.
<alan_> y por lo que averigué ne la web, no somos muchos los qu etenemos este problema.
<dfcarlos> Oigan una pregunta
<dfcarlos> A veces cuando inicio ubuntu
<dfcarlos> bueno... me pasa casi siempre
<dfcarlos> no e medido el tiempo
<dfcarlos> pero... ocurre entre 10 a 7 minutos desde el inicio de sesion
<dfcarlos> Ocurre que estoy trabajando normal
<dfcarlos> y se me cierra la sesion
<dfcarlos> todas las veces ocurre cuando estoy escribiendo en el Msn o cuando escribo algo en el face
<dfcarlos> pero necesariamente ocurre cuando tecleo
<dfcarlos> Cuando se me cierra me lleva como a una especie de consola...
<dfcarlos> la que aparece cuando inicia ubuntu
<dfcarlos> y tengo que presionar alt gr + impr + k  para volver a iniciar sesion
<dfcarlos> despues de hacer eso, ya no me ocurre mas
<mimecar> crea un usuariio nuevo en el sistema y mira si pasa
<mimecar> dfcarlos: msn? que cliente usas
<dfcarlos> Empathy
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y prueba
<dfcarlos> ok
<dfcarlos> Perono creo que ocurra
<dfcarlos> una vez que me ocurre
<dfcarlos> e inicio sesion
<dfcarlos> ya no vuelve a pasar
<dfcarlos> hasta que la apague...
<dfcarlos> aver intentare
<mimecar> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<mimecar> no hace falta escribir tanto para explicar el problema
<dfcarlos> Ok, Disculpa
<dfcarlos> Pero antes de probar, porque siempre cuando inicio ubuntu, al iniciar se supone que deberia aparecer una pantalla negra con lo que esta haciendo el sistema para poder iniciar, pero me ocurre a mi que sale una pantalla blanca con caracteres totalmente ilegibles...
<asnos> buenas, no me gusta como trabaja la funcion deposito de claves
<asnos> no quiero que me pida contraseña para eso
<sancochito> buenas
<sancochito> ¿qué pasa con las isos de ubuntu? he echado a perder 3 cds, no funcionan
<sancochito> me las he bajado de la página de ubuntu y por p2p y nada
<sancochito> cuadraditos y a la mierda
<m4v> verificaste el checksum? y no uses ese lenguaje en el canal
<sancochito> ¿eso como se verifica?
<sancochito> pero no sé, me la he bajado ya tres veces de sitios diferentes y todas con el mismo resultado
<sancochito> antes de empezar la instalación se llena la pantalla de cuadraditos y se cuelga
<jmanuel_cool> sancochito, disculpa la pregunta, pero ¿sabes grabar una iso a un cd? es decir, la mayoría comete el error de descomprimirlo y luego pasar el contenido al cd
<sancochito> son isos sin comprimir
<sancochito> y las grabo desde brasero
<sancochito> a velocidad lenta
<m4v> sancochito: "md5sum imagen.iso" y ver si el número coincide con el número publicado en la página
<asnos> puedo hacer que se ejecute esto "sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 11M fixed" al arrancar ubuntu¿
<luckatoni> asnos, si, /etc/rc.local te valdria creo
<sancochito> pues no hay referencia al md5sum ese ni en la web de ubuntu
<m4v> asnos: con un script en /etc/network/if-up.d no se bien como, pero creo que hay unos ejemplos ahí
<m4v> luckatoni: no, con rc.local no. Como ubuntu usa upstart, seguramente para cuando se ejecute lo que haya en rc.local la red no está levantada todavía
<asnos> voy a revizar, al reto comento
<luckatoni> m4v, bueno, sabrás más que yo. pero rc.local. no lo ejecuta al acabar init de arrancar todos los servicios?
<m4v> sancochito: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/MD5SUMS
<sancochito> pues es correcto
<m4v> luckatoni: no, los servicios se levantan basado en eventos, no hay un "orden" de ejecución, por lo tanto no podés decir cuando se levantaron todos los servicios.
<luckatoni> m4v, ok, entiendo, gracias
<sancochito> ¿puede tener algo que ver que tengo la memoria a 1666 MHZ?
<m4v> sancochito: no se, diría que el live cd es incompatible con el hardware de tu pc, probaste con el cd del alternate install?
<sancochito> no, pero instalando algunas cosas en windows me daba problemas con la memoria a esa frecuencia voy a probar a 133Mhz a ver que tal
<sancochito> gracias de todas maneras, por lo menos sé que no es problema de la imagen.
<m4v> sancochito: también puedes verificar la suma en el cd grabado "cat /dev/scd0 | md5sum" pero si da una suma diferente no es seguro que sea porque está mal copiado el cd, capaz la lectora no leé bien o en vez de cat hay que usar dd con la cantidad exacta de bloques
<m4v> asd
<NeoRanger> Ayuda, me quedé sin conexion wifi en la notebook que tengo
<NeoRanger> la conexion anda  bien porque ahora estoy conectado en mi netbook
<NeoRanger> hay algún comando como para resetear la conexion o algo as
<NeoRanger> ??
<asnos> «m4v» cual es el comando para mover algo
<m4v> asnos: mv
<asnos> ok
<NeoRanger> ah ok, gracias por no ayudarme
<m4v> !paciencia NeoRanger
<kubot> NeoRanger: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, ver !coc
<NeoRanger> m4v: en vez de poner eso porque no me ayudas a resolver mi problema??
<guampa> NeoRanger: x ahi nadie sabe como ayudarte, calmate
<m4v> porque no sé como ayudarte
<linux-genesis> hola
<asnos> «m4v» bien lo e logrado a quedado funcionando el script como queria, muchad gracias
<linux-genesis> aun sigo con el problema que se me cierra la sesion automaticamente, cuando la pc hiberna
<jahdyestroh> visita #sektorlinux
<jahdyestroh> bof
<x-kap3> /join #sektorlinux
<omar> hola a todos!!!!
<omar> hace algunos días atrás vine acá por una consulta y fueron muy amables
<omar> logré solucionar el tema de mi pantallazo negro en mi pc
<Stoneangel> hola mundo
<Stoneangel> XD
<Stoneangel> alguien sabe con que aplicación o panel-applet puedo ver solo los iconos de las aplicaciones en uso en mi barra de tareas en ubuntu, usaba talika pero no funciona en mi ubuntu 11.04
<mundo> Stoneangel, Hola
<Stoneangel> hola omar
<mundo> solo quería saludarte como mundo, para que te no te sintieras solo
<Stoneangel> jajaja
<Stoneangel> gracias
<omar> jejeje
<omar> acabo de actualizar de 10.04 a 10.10
<Stoneangel> primera vez que entro al canal y no está mimecar, sabe bastante y es muy amable :P
<omar> y mi gnome-do perdió el docky
<omar> mimecar y varios más son secos por acá
<Stoneangel> yo no uso docks, simplemente uso un segundo panel
<omar> Stoneangel, yo utilizo solo un panel en el parte superior
<omar> me acostumbré a darle espacio al docky de gnome-do
<Stoneangel> yo uso el panel normal arriba y creo un segundo panel a la izquierda para los accesos de los programas que uso con mas frecuencia
<omar> Stoneangel, eso es como un seudo Unity, jajajajaja
<omar> no tengo ganas de cambiar a 11.04
<Stoneangel> unity no me gusta para nada, lo desistalé completamente y uso gnome 2.x
<omar> probaste gnome 3
<Stoneangel> en mi opinión los dos errores mas grandes de ubuntu 11.04 fueron incluir unity y emesene 2 por defecto
<Stoneangel> la verdad no he probado gnome 3, pero creo que lo haré en los próximos días
<omar> cambiaron emphaty? por emesene
<dfcarlos> Hay una opcion mucho mejor a Emphaty?
<Stoneangel> no, me refiero a que la versión a instalar desde sinaptyc de emesene es la 2 que está apenas en pruebas, yo diría que es un beta, en vez de emesene 1.6 que está mas maduro
<dfcarlos> mmmm
<dfcarlos> Pero llendonos a otros lados, hay una opcion mejor a usar emphaty?
<Stoneangel> no sabría decirte, no lo uso
<Stoneangel> para manejar mis correos uso thunderbird
<omar> yo utilizo emphaty solo porque está ahí, jajaja
<omar> Stoneangel, yo utilizo Evolution, debido a que primera vez que tengo un note, lo configuré a mi real gana y resultó fantástico
<Stoneangel> creo que evolution es el cliente por defecto en 11.04
<dfcarlos> Hay algun programa que se parezca al cliente de windows?
<dfcarlos> en donde pueda ver los emoticones y todo es?
<Stoneangel> cliente de que? de correo
<jahdyestroh> yo utilizo thunderbird
<dfcarlos> Con el emphaty tengo problemas al compartir archivos o cuando recibo
<Stoneangel> al igual que jahdyestroh yo uso thunderbird y no tengo problema alguno
<omar> dfcarlos,  A mi me pasaba algo similar, en la versión 10.10 dejó de ocurrir
<jahdyestroh> sii thunderbird es un cliente de coeero
<jahdyestroh> correo
<jahdyestroh> keria decir ke es un buen cliente de correo
<dfcarlos> ( Tengo la version 11.04 de ubuntu...
<dfcarlos> aun me ocurre :/
<dfcarlos> probare el thunderbird
<jahdyestroh> te lo recomiendo
<jahdyestroh> no tendras problemas
<omar> yo creo que algunos quieren utilizar algo igual a MSN, la verdad es que no he encontrado nada igual en el mundo Linux
<omar> Viva Linux!!!!!
<Stoneangel> como cliente de mensajería instantánea uso emesene 1.6 y no tengo problemas tampoco
<jahdyestroh> yo utilizo amsn
<Stoneangel> y ninguno de mis contactos nota la diferencia con el wlm2011
<jahdyestroh> y me va muy bien
<Stoneangel> el amsn es muy bueno, lo unico que no me gusta es que no es capaz de recuperar los apodos de mis contactos, tengo que ponerlos manualmente
<Souchiro> nos leemos
<dfcarlos> el amsn... no me gusta por la estetica
<dfcarlos> bueno me corre masomenos pero se me colgaba
<guampa> el pidgin esta muy bueno
<Stoneangel> los problemas de cuelgues en amsn generalmente son por estar detrás de un firewall
<guampa> con muchos plugins
<Xago> hola muchachos....estaba buscando herramientas de seguridad basada en ubuntu....me encontré con información acerca de nUbuntu...pero aparentemente está descontinuado
<Xago> quien sabe algo más acerca de este tema?
<omar> pidgin lo utilicé muuuucho, pero al actualizar lo dejé de lado, creo que revisaré eso
<dfcarlos> Una vez que descargo el thunderbird?
<dfcarlos> como lo instalo?
<dfcarlos> el synaptics me malacostumbro
<jahdyestroh> simplemente puedes desccomprimirlo
<Lamusj> Soupermanito, buenas!
<Stoneangel> en sinaptyc está thunderbird
<omar> amigos, os dejo, me llama el deber conyugal
<Stoneangel> suerte omar
<jahdyestroh> ahi en la carpeta busca thunderbir
<omar> gracias, la necesito, mi esposa es exigente, jejeje
<omar> un abrazo a todos
<Soupermanito> hey Lamusj :)
<jahdyestroh> le das click y listo
<dfcarlos> yaap
<Stoneangel> dfcarlos si quieres darle mas funcionalidad a thunderbird te recomiendo que instales los complementos global  menu integration y gnome integration
<Lamusj> Soupermanito, ando probando el xcfe! y me esta gustando! es muy ligero, pero no hay forma de cambiar la barra de arriba para la de abajo?? y la de abajo para arriba?
<Stoneangel> si se puede Lamusj, desde la configuración delsistema
<Stoneangel> yo usaba xfce hace un par de años y así lo hacía
<Soupermanito> Lamusj, claro que si
<Lamusj> Soupermanito, como lo hago? Stoneangel
<Soupermanito> pues menu contextual del panel, propiedades, eliges donde quieres que este
<NipSarm> holas, alguien me puede decir el comando para reiniciar samba??
<jahdyestroh> sudo /etc/ini.d/restart samba
<NipSarm> yo pruebo asi :   sudo service smbd restart --> restart: Unknown instance:
<NipSarm> con el comando que me das me responde: sudo: /etc/ini.d/restart: command not found
<Stoneangel> $ sudo restart smbd
<Stoneangel> ese es el que aparece en el wiki de samba
<NipSarm> :s  igual me da:   restart: Unknown instance:
<Stoneangel> funciona en 10.04 y posteriores
<Stoneangel> verificaste que lo tengas en ejecución?
<NipSarm> cuando veo el status  aparece como stop/waiting
<Stoneangel> sudo /etc/ini.d/samba restart
<Stoneangel> ese lo usaba en xubuntu hace un par de años
<NipSarm> tampoco amigo.. /etc/ini.d/samba: command not found T_T
<Stoneangel> :/
<NipSarm> será que debo reiniciar la maquina??
<Stoneangel> puede ser o prueba los comandos sin el sudo
<Stoneangel> puede que los tengas en ejecución como usuario y no como root
<jahdyestroh> pueba hacerlo con sudo -s
<dfcarlos> que es Samba?
<Stoneangel> es el servidor para compartir archivos con windows
<jahdyestroh> y con linux tambien
<NipSarm> nada stone, responde igual, no encuentra el archivo, no reconoce la instancia
<dfcarlos> osea... en otras palabras
<NipSarm> al menos ya puedo ver mi carpeta desde windows
<NipSarm> con samba puedes compartir carpetas, pasar archivos o compartir la impresora carlos (Y)
<dfcarlos> ahh yaa
<dfcarlos> ya entendi
<Xago> hola muchachos....estaba buscando herramientas de seguridad basada en ubuntu....me encontré con información acerca de nUbuntu...pero aparentemente está descontinuado
<Xago> hola muchachos....estaba buscando herramientas de seguridad basada en ubuntu....me encontré con información acerca de nUbuntu...pero aparentemente está descontinuado
<Xago> quien sabe algo más acerca de este tema?
<Soupermanito> no entiendo a que te referis con "herramientas de seguridad" ni a que te referis con "esta descontinuado"
<NipSarm> alguien sabe como configurar un servidor ftp para red local? :s
<Soupermanito> pues ejecuta el servidor y referenciate a el por la ip interna que les da el router
<Xago> Soupermanito, similar a BackTrack
<Stoneangel> reinicio y regreso
<NipSarm> eso hago soup pero no hay caso :S no conecta al servidor
<Xago> NipSarm, Instala Filezilla server
<Xago> después filezilla client u otro para acceder a bajar o subir files
<NipSarm>  el cliente en las otras maquinas supongo :D
<NipSarm> pense que no encontraban el server porque debia configurar algo en ubuntu o en el router =/
<Soupermanito> NipSarm, buenos si tenes bloqueado el puerto que usa el servidor, pues no aceptara conexiones
<NipSarm> ahh :S  no he bloqueado nada, despues de reiniciar probaré
<ramrebol> que programa me recomiendan para hacer un dvd (para ver en mi repoductor de mi tv)?  estoy usando "devede" pero es lentisimo
<NipSarm> algo más, Soup has usado el mencoder con el codec FAAD ?
<ramrebol> disculpa,NipSarm : como es eso??
<ramrebol> solo he usado devede
<NipSarm> jejej  le decia a souper.. :D
<ramrebol> NipSarm: es que como mencionaste mencoder, pense que estabas hablandome :P
<NipSarm> jajaj pero estamos en las mismas, tambien quiero videos para ver en la tele
<NipSarm> mi repro de dvd reconoce el xvid , quemo los dvd como datos y los veo :D
<NipSarm> o  los paso a un usb y lo conecto al repro :D para eso uso el mencoder
<jahdyestroh> de ke hablan
<jahdyestroh> digo para participar en la coneversacion
<jahdyestroh> algun programa para descargas p2p
<jahdyestroh> lime wire aun funciona la otra vez lo habian cerrado
<braiam> jahdyestroh: aMule... y ahí otro que nace de limewire... pero no lo recuerdo
<jahdyestroh> y ke tal es el frostwire
<jahdyestroh> alguien lo ha provado
<braiam> ese mismo, frostwire
<ramrebol> jahdyestroh: frostwire. Supongo aun funciona (hace mucho que no lo uso)
<jahdyestroh> ke tal es ese
<jahdyestroh> no permiten descargar limewire
<braiam> alguien recuerda el comando para limpiar la cache de linux?
<m4v> que cache?
<braiam> la memoria cache...
<m4v> si te referís al de la memoria, eso lo maneja el kernel.
<m4v> el cache se libera en cuanto un proceso solicite más memoria, mejor dejar que el kernel haga su trabajo.
<m4v> solicita*
<braiam> mm...
<m4v> desconozco igual si hay un comando para eso
<braiam> mm.. drop_caches
<m4v> o más fácil, pensar que la memoria "libre" es la memoria libre más los memoria usada en el cache y buffers
<m4v> sería el "free" del segundo renglón del comando free
<braiam> no cuando tu swap esta al 90% y la fisica al 85
<braiam> y miras top y no encuentras el porque...
<m4v> tenés 512mb de ram, no?
<braiam> sip
<m4v> podés ajustarle el swappiness para que no use tanto el swap, pero con 512 creo que es normal que te use bastante swap
<jahdyestroh> alguien sabe como recuperar los permisos como root
<m4v> jahdyestroh: Ubuntu no tiene la cuenta root activada, usa sudo si necesitas privilegios
<m4v> !sudo jahdyestroh
<kubot> jahdyestroh: sudo es un comando para ejecutar programas de consola con privilegios de superusuario (root). Ver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo (inglés)
<avernos> estoy haciendo un disco de arranque pero me dice que el checksum no coincide todo el rato, porque puede ser?
<Soupermanito> porque el checksum no coincide probablemente
<Soupermanito> con que estas haciendo el disco?
<jahdyestroh> se ke esta comunidad es de ubuntu pero alguien ha tenido fedora antes
<jahdyestroh> necesito ayuda porfa
<xangua>  /join #fedora
<xangua> o fedora-es
<jmanuel_cool> avernos, muy posiblemente porque la descarga halla salido mal
<avernos> jmanuel_cool, tambien he hecho el checksum de la descarga, y varias descargas distintas hasta lograr un checksum valido...
<avernos> no he hecho chechsums hasta ahora, no pense que seria tan complicado
<avernos> al final, tras varios intentos, ha terminado el disco de arranque...
<avernos> menos mal, porque no se que tiene mi instalacion de ubuntu que es muy inestable
<avernos> quiza descargue alguna beta o algo.. ni idea
<jmanuel_cool> avernos, no, ubuntu es asi
<braiam> como es eso jmanuel_cool de que ubuntu es inestable?
<avernos> xD
<xangua> si quieres tener lo último siempre habrá algún riesgo
<avernos> no
<avernos> las otras versiones de ubuntu que he usado me han funcionado practicamente perfectas
<xangua> o te esperas un tiempo a que arreglen las fallas que tienen, o usas lts como yo :)
<avernos> pensaba que tenia una lts, yo tambien prefiero las lts
<avernos> debi de descargar otra por error
<avernos> oye
<avernos> lo de ubuntu unity es gnome 3? o son cosas distintas?
<Javier> Buenas
<jahdyestroh> aka nadie habla man
<jahdyestroh> se supone ke es un chat
<Javier> Si fueran tan amables de Ayudarme. Queria saber como arrancar desde un USB, porque deseo instalar
<Javier> edebian
<Javier> no e digo linux mint
<Javier> jahdyestroh
<Javier> me podes ayudar?
<jahdyestroh> tienes ya el sistema en el usb
<jahdyestroh> o no
<Javier> si
<jahdyestroh> ahora debes configurar tu bios
<Javier> aja
<jahdyestroh> para ke arranke del usb
<Javier> pero eso intento pero no, siempre me arranca de un solo con ubuntu
<Javier> y si pruebo con otra opcion me sale "Boot error"
<Javier> continuá
<jahdyestroh> ese eub lo tiens por ejemplo de un mp4 o algo asi
<Javier> como asi?
<jahdyestroh> si es un pendrive
<Javier> si es un usb es un pendrive no?
<jahdyestroh> o lo instalaste en un mp4
<Javier> a no, si es una memoria usb
<Javier> de hecho
<Javier> el ubuntu q uso lo instale desde esa usb
<Javier> continuá
<jmanuel_cool> me voy a dormir decepcionado porque el mundo no se terminó
<dzup> date un balazo
<braiam> glup...
<fzeta> Buenos días por la mañanita.....
<fosco_> buenas
<Onicev> Hola.
<Onicev> ¿Alguien me podria indicar como se obtiene el simbolo de la Ñ, la rallita "ondulada" que hay encima de la "N", para usar en la linea de comandos de la Terminal?
<fosco_> Onicev: altgr+4
<Onicev> gracias fosco
<Onicev> Un saludo
<Onicev> Bye
<baltuna> buenas, teniendo Ubuntu con una particion para /home y otra para / es posible reducir la de /home y instalar windoes ahí sin formatear nada?
<mimecar> puedes reducir home, pero al instalar windows perderás el arranque de ubuntu
<mimecar> tienes que hacer un backup de tus datos antes de redimensionar
<baltuna> ok mimecar, es que me sonaba que anteriromente ya lo había echo así pero no recuerdo como
<baltuna> es fácil meterle luego el grub de nuevo?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> haz un backup antes de modificar las particiones
<baltuna> ok, pero en principio no debería de haber problema, no?
<mimecar> en principio no, pero puedes tenerlos
<baltuna> sisi, siempre viene bien hacer backup pero bueno quiero decir que no debería de ser muymuy complicado
<mimecar> no es complicado
<mimecar> pero si le pasa algo a la partición, perderás todo lo que tenga la partición
<baltuna> y supongo que es mucho pedir que me eches una mano no? o sabes de algun tutorial con TODOS los pasos a seguir?
<mimecar> haz primero el backup, después usa el live cd para redimensionar
<baltuna> la anterior vez creo que lo hice con algun programa de particionamiento, sería lo mismo hacerlo desde el livecd?
<mimecar> si, usando gparted
<baltuna> que es mas recomendable? o igual igual?
<mimecar> es lo único que puedes usar
<katzerisko> hola
<baltuna> que quieres decir que tengo que usar el gparted desde el livecd? (igual me he perdido, jeje)
<mimecar> si, no puedes usarlo desde el sistema instalado
<baltuna> ok
<katzerisko> alguna buena persona que me eche una mano, por favor...
<Crashbit> !ask | katzerisko
<kubot> katzerisko: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<mimecar> katzerisko: ¿ya has hecho el backup?
<katzerisko> como hago para montar una particion encriptada
<katzerisko> no
<mimecar> haz el backup de tu home en un disco externo
<baltuna> bueno mimecar, estoy con el backup y luego a comer. A ver si te pillo luego y me echas una mano. Gracias de todos modos por todo! Adioss
<katzerisko> y luego?
<katzerisko> pues si no puedo acceder a la particion tu diras como la voy a copiar a un disco externo
<katzerisko> no se como hacer lo que me dices
<mimecar> los datos los copias desde el ubuntu instalado
<katzerisko> no me deja acceder a esa particion
<mimecar> ?
<mimecar> si tienes un sistema instalado, usalo para copiar los datos
<katzerisko> voy a propiedades permisos y dice q no los pued determinar
<katzerisko> (some contents unreadable)
<mimecar> para que vas ahí ?
<katzerisko> esta encriptada la particion te digo
<katzerisko> es propiedad del usuario que lo creoo
<katzerisko> no mia
<katzerisko> el problema es que la instalacion en la que lo hice se ha estropeado y no puedo hacer el recovery
<mimecar> ¿cuantos usuarios tiene tu máquina?
<katzerisko> a ver... primero hice una instalacion con 2 particiones,, una para sistema otra para home
<katzerisko> ambas encriptaddas
<katzerisko> esta instalacion se ha fastidiado y es irrecuperable
<katzerisko> ahora desde otra nueva instalacion, en otra pparticion, intento recuperar datos de la part home dela inst antigua
<katzerisko> no se si me explico bien...
<mimecar> tu problema está mutando demasiado rápido para mi gusto
<mimecar> no se como se montan particiones encriptadas desde consola
<mimecar> debes tener el password que usastes para encriptarlo
<katzerisko> eso no es problema
<katzerisko> el problema es el howto de montar la particion dichosa
<katzerisko> que yo tampoco se hacerlo
<katzerisko> y me estoy volviendo loca buscando la info
<mimecar> cuando he encriptado cosas, solo lo he hecho con archivos, no con particiones
<satonio> hola
<katzerisko> hola
<satonio> tengo una clave de ssh que uso mucho almacenada en el gnome-keyring pero no me acuerdo de la contraseña. me identifica solo pero eso no quita el hecho de que no me acuerdo de la contraseña
<satonio> hay alguna forma de recuperarla/cambiarla?
<katzerisko> a mi al terminar con la nueva instalacion, como puse el home en otra particion, la encripto
<katzerisko> y me dio opcion de ver una clave larguisima
<mimecar> satonio: si no te acuerdas de la contraseña no la puedes recuperar
<mimecar> katzerisko: apuntastes esa clave?
<katzerisko> no, pero tengo la clave del user
<katzerisko> es decir el password de la cuenta de ambos user de aquella instalacion
<mimecar> ok
<satonio> katzerisko, que te ha pasado?
<satonio> ok
<satonio> vale
<satonio> katzerisko, yo tuve un problema con eso, y cambie la pass con passwd
<satonio> en la misma instalacion
<satonio> al volver a entrar no podia acceder a la carpeta home
<satonio> lo que hice fue volver a cambiar la pass con passwd y poner la vieja y volvio a funcionar
<katzerisko> no es un problema de contraseñas
<satonio> luego la cambie desde gnome y todo fue bien
<mimecar> satonio: tiene la partición encriptada
<satonio> mimecar, yo tambien la tenia
<katzerisko> ...
<satonio> hablo de una particion encriptada
<satonio> del home
<satonio> bueno realmente era eso de encryptfs que iba automatico al iniciar
<satonio> que se configura en la instalacion
<katzerisko> http://pintoland.blogspot.com/2010/12/ver-particiones-necriptadas-con-un-cd.html
<katzerisko> a lo mejor esto sirve
<katzerisko> nada que no...
<satonio> btw ya me acorde de la contraseña de la clave de ssh
<afkael> Hola gente!!!
<afkael> quisiera saber dónde se instala jdownloader en ubuntu
<CiMaRRoN> afkael: para mi eso no depende del so
<afkael> ya que quiero instalar el addon para saltear los capchas y no se dónde va..
<CiMaRRoN> SO
<CiMaRRoN> perfectamente lo podes instalar en home
<afkael> bueno.. pero en archivos de programa no lo voy a encontrar..
<afkael> es que instaló desde repoitorios
<CiMaRRoN> afkael: si ya lo tenes intalado en otro SO lo podes ejecutar igual
<afkael> me refiero a que lo instalé en ubuntu, pero no se dónde se instala, dónde se descarga..
<CiMaRRoN> lo instalaste o lo descargaste .. ?
<afkael> lo instalé asi: sudo apt-get install jdownloader
<CiMaRRoN> afkael: y ejecutalo desde una terminal
<afkael> ya lo he ejecutado varias veces.. sólo necesito encontrar la carpeta para poner un addon en ella
<afkael> ahhh.. ya la encontré..
<afkael> está oculta en home... .jdownloader
<afkael> que zonzo!!!
<afkael> Gracias igual por la ayuda CiMaRRoN
<CiMaRRoN> De nada .. afkael
<CiMaRRoN> no te fue de mucha ayuda .. :P
<waiked> nass
<avernos> alguien puede ayudarme a reparar apt-get?
<avernos> me dice que tengo paquetes rotos, corruptos y no me termina de instalar una aplicacion
<avernos> la cosa se repite una y otra vez
<PolloCool> avernos probaste con apt-get install "aplicacion" --fix-missing
<avernos> no pero lo voy a intentar
<avernos> creo que el problema lo han causado las dependencias
<avernos> estoy intentando instalar eclipse
<avernos> y son muchisimas dependencias
<PolloCool> para eclipse lo unico que necesits previo es jdk
<PolloCool> puede ser sun o openjdk
<avernos> http://pastebin.com/MA4j2sgC
<avernos> sudo apt-get install -f ?
<avernos> o mejor lo que me has dicho tu ?
<avernos> Need to get 0 B/48.9 MB of archives.
<avernos> supongo que mejor borrar la cache para que los descargue de nuevo ? no se como se hace...
<SrUbuntu> Hola
<SrUbuntu> He puesto en /etc/ssh/sshd_config   AllowUsers ubuntu@83.67.35.210    y ahora me conecto desde mi máquina a ese servidor al que le he configurado SSH pero al ingesar mi password me dice: Permission denied, please try again.
<SrUbuntu> por quée?
<SrUbuntu> :S
<dfcarlos> disculpen porque en las canciones que escucho
<dfcarlos> siempre a trasfondo
<dfcarlos> la tarjeta de audio hace ruido
<dfcarlos> al momento de conectar mi guitarra por la linea del mic
<dfcarlos> hace mucho ruido
<dfcarlos> hay algo para evitar esto? o es por otras razones externas?
<Arlette> Buenas
<Arlette> ¿Hay alguien aquí?
<dabor> Arlette: 63 personas
<mimecar> de momento si
<Daemonproxy> hola
<Arlette> O sea pero si estan disponibles ps!
<Daemonproxy> tengo un problema y no se a que puede ser debido
<Arlette> Buenos días desde Vzla :D
<Arlette> ¿Sera qué me pueden ayudar?
<mimecar> si no preguntas no
<Daemonproxy> se trata de que me sale por la cara
<Daemonproxy> una ventana
<Daemonproxy> en ubuntu karmic
<Daemonproxy> diciendome
<Daemonproxy> que no tengo suficiente espacio
<Daemonproxy> cuando en verdad si que tengo
<Arlette> Ok, ok.. Tengo un problema, cuando encendí mi pc, el panel desapareció.
<Daemonproxy> borre una particion de NTFS
<mimecar> cuanto espacio tienes en cada partición
<Daemonproxy> y tengo solo instalado ubuntu y windows
<Daemonproxy> al reiniciar en el booteador
<Daemonproxy> le intento dar a windows y me da error
<Daemonproxy> asi q no se q es lo que ocurre
<Daemonproxy> en el inicio me refiero GRUB
<Daemonproxy> en la de ntfs eran 77 gib
<mimecar> que relación tiene grub con el espacio?
<Daemonproxy> pues no lo se
<Daemonproxy> solo se
<Daemonproxy> que no puedo acceder al sistema operativo windows
<Daemonproxy> me da error
<mimecar> eso es una cosa diferente a la ventana de que no tienes espacio
<Daemonproxy> pues entonces son dos problemas
<satonio> Daemonproxy, dices que te has cargado una particion ntfs, no seria esa la de windows?
<dabor> Arlette: prueba abriendo una terminal y ahi ejecutas: killall gnome-panel
<Arlette> No me deja abrir terminales
<Arlette> Ni hacer lanzadores
<Daemonproxy> satonio, pues es posible (me daria igual,pq no utilizo windows),pero lo que mas me inquieta es que
<satonio> Arlette, control + alt + f1
<Daemonproxy> me diga que no tengo espacio suficiente en ubuntu cuando tengo de sobra
<dabor> Arlette: /usr/bin/gnome-terminal
<satonio> Daemonproxy, si te has cargado una particion, ese espacio esta sin utilizar
<mimecar> Daemonproxy: que tengas espacio no quiere decir que lo estes usando
<mimecar> ¿has asignado ese espacio a una partición para ubuntu?
<satonio> no esta asignado a nada
<Daemonproxy> y cuando ayer lo revise y doblaba en numero lo que tenia libre comparado con lo ocupado
<satonio> y por tanto no puede ser utilizado sin tocar otra vez la tabla de particiones
<Daemonproxy> no la he asignado a ubuntu ni nada
<satonio> Daemonproxy, el espacio "libre" de borrar una particion no se puede usar asi sin mas
<Daemonproxy> pero eso corresponderia a windows
<satonio> es espacio "sin utilizar" mas que libre
<satonio> y que?
<Daemonproxy> y hablamos que me dice en ubuntu
<satonio> no se puede utilizar si no se lo asignas a algo
<Daemonproxy> q no tengo espacio
<mimecar> Daemonproxy: si no la has asignado no tienes ese espacio
<Daemonproxy> cuando si lo tengo en realidad
<satonio> Daemonproxy, si no has asignado ese espacio es como si no lo tuvieras
<mimecar> Daemonproxy: NO lo tienes
<satonio> no se puede utilizar
<mimecar> si no está asignado no tienes espacio libre
<Daemonproxy> vale
<Daemonproxy> aver
<Daemonproxy> ese espacio estaba siendo utilizado antes
<satonio> y que?
<Daemonproxy> junto con el espacio para ubuntu
<satonio> ahora ya no
<satonio> te lo has cargado
<Daemonproxy> si lo elimino
<Daemonproxy> no cambia nada en ubuntu
<mimecar> Daemonproxy: no cambiará
<Daemonproxy> pq me da que no tengo espacio en ubuntu?
<satonio> PORQUE NO LO TIENES
<satonio> bueno yo no me meto mas porque me estas encendiendo Daemonproxy
<Daemonproxy> bueno satonio,perdon
<Daemonproxy> no estare dandome cuenta de algo
<Daemonproxy> sera culpa mia
<mimecar> Daemonproxy: la partición que has borrado está borrada
<Daemonproxy> ese esta claro
<mimecar> ese espacio no se asigna a nada
<Daemonproxy> si
<Daemonproxy> asi es mimecar
<Daemonproxy> entonces sera por eso tal y como decia satonio
<Daemonproxy> que en eso esta el problema
<Daemonproxy> no
<mimecar> te lo estamos diciendo todo el rato
<Daemonproxy> ?
<Daemonproxy> vale vale
<Daemonproxy> ya digo que perdon
<Daemonproxy> aver entonces deberia asignarle a ubuntu esa parte
<Daemonproxy> no?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> aunque si no se lo añades a la partición que no tiene espacio te quedarás igual
<Daemonproxy> vale
<braiam> Daemonproxy: tienes que extender la partición usando gparted (u otro) más un live cd...
<mimecar> antes de tocar particiones haz un backup de tus datos
<Daemonproxy> aver dime como lo tengo que hacer despues para saber como,donde me tengo que meter y todo eso
<satonio> si tienes otro disco libre de igual o mas tamaño y quieres tener un backup al 100% de todo puedes usar dd
<mimecar> Daemonproxy: abre gparted y haz una captura de pantalla
<mimecar> satonio: dd puede ser peligroso de usar
<satonio> lo se
<braiam> Daemonproxy: haz lo que mimecar y satonio te dijeron antes de tocar nada... copia todos los archivos importantes a otro lado...
<satonio> como te equivoques de parametros adios
<Daemonproxy> ok
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla de gpated
<braiam> !imgbin | Daemonproxy
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'imgbin'.
<braiam> :/
<mimecar> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<avernos> http://pastebin.com/QB0CZ8UJ  estoy atascado con mi apt-get
<avernos> no sale de hay
<Daemonproxy> aver comento un poco lo que viene descrito en gparted
<mimecar> Daemonproxy: comentas no
<mimecar> pon la captura
<satonio> que significa -f ?
<satonio> fix hmm
<braiam> satonio: forzar...
<satonio> nop
<satonio> significa fix broken
<braiam> avernos: los paquetes que descargaste estan corruptos..
<braiam> avernos: o peor, tu disco duro esta corrupto
<braiam> avernos: «sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/openjdk-6-jdk_6b22-1.10.1-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/eclipse-platform-data_3.5.2-8ubuntu3_all.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/libequinox-osgi-java_3.5.2-8ubuntu3_all.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/libicu4j-java_4.0.1.1-1_all.deb»
<braiam> avernos: haz eso y descarga de nuevo
<avernos> braiam, gracias,  como puedo hacer un test del disco duro ? se que tiene algunos sectores rotos, pero como es un disco grande 500G supongo que es normal, no es un disco muy viejo...
<Daemonproxy> ya lo he hecho
<Daemonproxy> he subido la imagen
<Daemonproxy> os doy el link
<satonio> pon enlace o algo no?
<braiam> avernos: inicias en modo recuperación y ahí le das a correr prueba en el disco o correr fsck
<Daemonproxy> http://imagebin.org/154496
<avernos> braiam, solucionado.. gracias, es probable que sea el disco, ultimamente estoy teniendo problemillas raros
<avernos> ok :D
<mimecar> Daemonproxy: no tienes separado /hoe
<mimecar>  /home
<braiam> avernos: haz un bk de lo importante :)
<mimecar> no lo tienes muy bien para ganar espacio
<avernos> hehe, grax ni lo habia pensado!
<mimecar> podrás mover la partición /home a la carpeta de windows
<mimecar> al espacio
<braiam> mimecar: que creé una partición copie su /home ahí y luego que se ponga a experimentar :)
<satonio> justo lo que yo decia
<satonio> Daemonproxy, justo lo que yo decia
<satonio> tendras que redimensionar /dev/sda2 y /dev/sda5 para que ocupen el espacio sin asginar
<mimecar> Daemonproxy: puedes probar a redimensionar todo el disco duro, pero te tardará varias horas
<satonio> pero antes haz backup
<satonio> y exacto eso tardara varias horas
<mimecar> no, no puedes
<mimecar> partición extendida
<satonio> asegurate de que no vaya a haber algun corte electrico etc
<satonio> mimecar, si se puede yo lo hice hace un mes
<mimecar> no puedes redimensionar, solo mover la partición /home
<mimecar> satonio: modificar al mismo tiempo partición extendida y la partición que lo contiene?
<satonio> YO LO HICE HACE UN PUTO MES
<mimecar> !lengua
<kubot> Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<satonio> no recuerdo 100% los detalles
<satonio> pero yo lo hice
<xangua> con esa lengua no sacas nada aquí
<satonio> tenia una particion de windows que me estaba quedando sin espacio para ubuntu
<satonio> reduje bastante la de windows
<satonio> y en el espacio libre desde un livecd redimensione la extendida
<satonio> y ahora solo tengo libre 1mb entre ambas
<satonio> es posible hasta que tenga algun screenshot
<Ninja_Style> hola amigos ninja!, estoy probando compiz como WM-standalone, hay alguna forma de usar un thema de iconos petsonalizado?
<mimecar> Daemonproxy: primero haz un backup de los datos que no quieras perder
<mimecar> Ninja_Style: WM-standalone?
<Ninja_Style> solo uso compiz, no con kde o gnome
<mimecar> los temas de iconos los podrás cambiar con las herramientas de kde o gnome
<Ninja_Style> pero si ya usa un thema de iconos por defecto , bien se podrá cambiar por otro digo yo, no?
<mimecar> que aplicación usa un tema de iconos
<arlaor> buenas
<Ninja_Style> awn,pcmanfm, etc.
<mimecar> awn usa sus propios iconos, pcfman lo configura el panel de control de xfce..
<satonio> nah no encuentro el pantallazo pero vamos
<arlaor> alguien puede ayudarme?, mi red interna permite transferir archivos como maximo a una velocidad de 1.2mb, que debo modificarle para que la velocidad aumente?
<satonio> se puede hacer
<mimecar> arlaor: como te conectas ?
<arlaor> con un router linksys y con cables e inalambrica a este
<satonio> me dio bastantes problemas porque estaba poniendo que ocupase todo el espacio libre, y tuve al final que dejar 1mb sin asginar
<Daemonproxy> veras mimecar hay algo que no entindo,el backup lo hice ayer,meti antes todos los archivos en un disco duro externo antes y en la particion de38.31 gib solo tenia ocupado el 16 gb lo demas libre no entiendo que ha cambiado,y por que ahora me sale que lo tengo todo lleno,si no he cambiado nada,porfavor entiende mi ignorancia,no te cabrees
<satonio> entre la extendida y el comienzo de la ext3
<Ninja_Style> mimecar, interesante, voy a ver si puedo cambiarlos por ahi
<mimecar> Daemonproxy: resume ese parrafo en menos líneas
<mimecar> no me cabreo, pero si te dicen una cosa lee lo que te ponen
<Daemonproxy> pues como me dio el aviso, de poco espacio
<Daemonproxy> lo guarde todo en un disco duro externo
<Daemonproxy> mire el espacio que ya tenia
<Daemonproxy> y vi que deje libre bastante espacio
<Daemonproxy> solo ocupando un 16gb
<Soupermanito> Daemonproxy, que paso?
<satonio> Daemonproxy, con du . --max-depth=1 -h puedes ver cuanto espacio ocupado tiene una carpeta y sus subcarpetas y buscar donde esta esa gran diferencia
<satonio> porque son muchos gb para que se hayan perdido
<mimecar> Daemonproxy: ¿seguro que lo has copia al disco externo?
<mimecar> perder tanto espacio no es normal
<Soupermanito> hola mimecar como esta?
<satonio> y sino abre el "encargado de limpieza"
<arlaor> mimecar: el router maneja se supone 300mb de inalambrica, y soporta tecnologia B/G/N igual que el portatil y la tarjeta del pc de mesa que siempre transfiero archivos es 10/100/1000
<Daemonproxy> y ahora me dice que tengo ocupado 35 ,3,la mayoria esta en la carpeta .local
<Daemonproxy> con 23,2 gb
<Daemonproxy> si estoy seguro todos los archivos los meti en el disco duro externo
<mimecar> arlaor: que soporte no quiere decir que lo esté usando
<Daemonproxy> es por eso que no entiendo nada
<satonio> Daemonproxy, pues entra en .local a ver donde esta exactamente
<arlaor> claro mimecar y quiero usarlo
<Daemonproxy> entrando en .local
<Daemonproxy> share
<mimecar> comprueba a que velocidad está conectado el wifi
<Daemonproxy> gvfs-metadata 23,2 gib
<arlaor> rate 78mbps mimecar
<arlaor> mimecar: wireless
<mimecar> en el mejor de los pasos podrás copia a 7.8 MB
<arlaor> pues me gustaria pasar de 1 a 7.8 mimecar
<arlaor> ahora subio a 104 mbos mimecar
<mimecar> eso es el máximo que puedes llegar
<mimecar> incluye transmisión / recepción, conexión a internet..
<arlaor> pero todo el tiempo transfiere a maximo 1.1 y de ahy hacia abajo mimecar
<mimecar> los dicos también tienen que poder escribir / leer datos a esa velocidad
<mimecar> discos
<arlaor> 7200rpm
<mimecar> puedes tenerlo fragmentado y no llegar a ese valor
<arlaor> que puertos debo revisar en el router para ver si estan bien establecidos? mimecar
<mimecar> entra en la configuración del router
<arlaor> listo alguna pestaña en especial? mimecar
<mimecar> cada router es diferente
<erAbuelo> los puertos no influyen en la velocidad de transferencia
<satonio> si estas conectado por cable si
<arlaor> el pc de mesa esta conectado por cable y el portatil por inalambrica
<arlaor> mi conexion a internet es de apenas 1 mbps t pareciera como si la red interna tomara este valor para transferiri archivos
<mosh_> una duda ya hice purge a virtual box pero al momento de hacer un update me marca un error de virtual box como puedo quitarlo http://pastebin.com/vatFmj0Z
<Daemonproxy> la carpeta gvfs-metadata que esta dentro de /home/.local/share
<Daemonproxy> que es
<Daemonproxy> para que es
<Daemonproxy> ¿?
<arlaor> mimecar: ?
<Daemonproxy> pues hay es donde me marca que se lleva todo el espacio
<mosh_> se supone que ya lo removi por completo pero me sigue saliendo el error de virtual box y deseo eliminarlo alguna idea???
<mimecar> arlaor: si tomara ese valor no pasarías de 100 KB
<arlaor> lo se por eso digo parece mimecar
<xangua> !gpg | mosh_
<kubot> mosh_: Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<mosh_> la llave la encuentro en el sitio oficial de virtual vdd?
<satonio> Daemonproxy, diria que son metadatos sobre lo que copiaste al hacer backup
<satonio> pero no estoy 100% seguro
<satonio> no creo que haya ningun problema si lo borras
<satonio> ahora bien, no estoy 100% seguro
<braiam> mosh_: fijate que solo tienes que cambiar "número de la llave faltante", y sí, esta en la pagina de Virtualbbox
<mosh_> muchas graciias
<Daemonproxy> vaya tela amigos
<Daemonproxy> borro los documentos de la carpeta gvfs-metadata
<Daemonproxy> y atencion
<Daemonproxy> ahora tengo
<Daemonproxy> 12,2 gib ocupado,25,5gib libres(de un total de 37,7)
<Daemonproxy> esto es raro de verdad
<Daemonproxy> xD
<Anarki> ¿cuantos somos atacando?
<satonio> si tenias 23 gb ocupados ahi....
<Daemonproxy> pues eso debe ser
<Daemonproxy> ya te digo
<mimecar> Daemonproxy: ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<Daemonproxy> es un poco incomprensible
<Daemonproxy> karmic
<satonio> Daemonproxy, yo me aseguraria de que en el disco duro estan los archivos que copiaste
<Anarki> ¿cuantos somos atacando?
<satonio> btw karmic no es un poco viejo?
<Anarki> es una bestia el karmic
<xangua> ya no tiene soporte creo
<Anarki> el mejor que hubo
<mimecar> no tiene
<braiam> mmm... hay están trash, varios logs...
<Anarki> ¿cuantos somos atacando?
<satonio> Anarki, de que hablas?
<Anarki> del LOIC
<Anarki> uuuu
<Anarki> perdon
<Anarki> me equivoqué de sala
<Anarki> jajaja
<Anarki> disculpen
<mimecar> Anarki: si atacais máquinas o webs os metereis en problemas
<arlaor> mimecar: no solucion
<Anarki> gracias por el consejo
<arlaor> muchas gracias señores agradezco su colaboracion
<arlaor> suerte
<mosh_> kubot: fijate que saque la frima de la web oficial i no me anda me sigue marcando el mismo erroor despues de haber ingresado la llave
<kubot> mosh_: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<mosh_> no pense esos solo te pedia ayuda
<mosh_> por que me pasaste un comando de la firma
<braiam> mosh_: es una maquina a la que le estas hablando...
<mosh_> jajajaaj
<mosh_> ia no se ni con quien hablo hermano
<mosh_> bueno braiam lo que pasa es que la maquina me paso un comando para bajar una firma de virtual box por que me marca este error http://pastebin.com/rG5kXYQL pero no puedo solucionarlo
<mimecar> mosh_: en la web de virtualbox t edirá como importar la clave
<mosh_> si segui esos mismo pasos i esta el mismo problema
<sopmacolbap> mosh_: puedes comprobar si la firma esta disponible para apt con 'sudo apt-key list | grep 98AB5139'
<mosh_> gracias sopmacolbap
<Ninja_Style> mimecar, solucionado, utilizaban como thema por defecto '/usr/share/icons/gnome/' un pequeño bypass al index.theme y solucionado
<mimecar> Ninja_Style: lo puedes configurar en el panel de control de gnome
<Ninja_Style> entonces  deberia cargar el panel de control de gnome cada vez que inicie session?
<mimecar> si modificas a mano el archivo no, pero si quieres cambiarlo de forma sencilla seguramente
<Ninja_Style> claro, la idea es levantar una session sin gnome de por medio, pero con ete parche me conformo :)
<Stoneangel> buenas, alguien sabe como cambiar el icono de thunderbird que aparece en el area de notificación en ubuntu 11.04?
<mosh_> mimecar: no puedo aun solucionar el problema del ubuntu alguna otra idea que me puedas ayudar
<mimecar> que error te da al seguir la documentación de virtualbox?
<mosh_> osea lo isntalo como dice la documentacion ingreso la llave
<mosh_> i al momento de hacer update me marca el mismo error
<mosh_> http://pastebin.com/teiCD9cy
<mimecar> ¿has importado la clave en ubuntu?
<mosh_> es lo que no puedo hacer
<mimecar> hasta que no lo importes te saldrá el error
<mimecar> por el enlace a la documentación
<mosh_> como lo importo????
<mosh_> eso es lo que no se
<aguitel> algun programa para quemar cd o dvd que este tambien en una version para windows
<mimecar> aguitel: no se si encontrarás algún programa en java que te haga eso
<aguitel> mimecar, porque java
<juaneldebla_> alguien sabe como puedo recuperar la entrada del vista en el grub?
<mimecar> que esté programado en C y acceda a bajo nivel no es sencillo de hacer multiplataforma
<Soupermanito> !grub | juaneldebla_
<kubot> juaneldebla_: GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<juaneldebla_> si ya recupere el grub lo que pasa es que ahora no tengo la entrada del vista
<juaneldebla_> es lo mismo pero al reves :)
<Soupermanito> juaneldebla_, has grub-update
<Soupermanito> sudo grub-update
<juaneldebla_> ay ba http://pastebin.ca/2067071
<Soupermanito> ah perdon
<Soupermanito> es update-grub
<juaneldebla_> ya ya
<juaneldebla_> no ay manera que aparezca
<juaneldebla_> alguien sabe como puedo recuperar la entrada del vista en el grub?
<Soupermanito> juaneldebla_, ejecuta update-grub
<Soupermanito> y te lo agregara
<juaneldebla_> ya lo he hecho y nada
<Soupermanito> como sabes?
<juaneldebla_> pues por que fue lo primero que probe
<Onicev> Hola
<aguitel> mimecar, este programa anda en win32 ,pero no se donde carajo esta el instalador:http://sourceforge.net/projects/cdrdao/
<Onicev> Alguien podria asesorarme sobre algun programa para poder ver la tele en ubuntu 11.04 por medio de una capturadora de tv?
<mimecar> cdrdao me parece que es de consola
<aguitel> juaneldebla_, instala primero os-prober grub2
<Onicev> ¿He estado mirando por internet y hay algunos comentarios acerca de TvTime. ¿Que tal funciona?
<juaneldebla_> ok voy aprobar
<Onicev> ¿Y para capturar imagen de TV?
<dabor> aguitel: install cdrdao
<juaneldebla_> aguitel al instalar ese paquete me pone esto http://pastebin.ca/2067079
<juaneldebla_> le doy a aceptar o no?
<aguitel> juaneldebla_, si
<aguitel> juaneldebla_debes actualizar el grub legacy a grub2
<lg__> hola amigos
<Onicev> hola lg__
<lg__> tengo una consulta
<braiam> !ask | lg__
<kubot> lg__: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<lg__> tengo el entorno xubuntu y quiero configurar el compiz, algun consejo para que funcione bien con las transparencias de ventana
<aguitel> lg__, consejos da el sicologo ,aca encontraras soluciones a preguntas concretas
<lg__> jajaja bueno entonces ahi esta la pregunta concreta: al hacer que el compiz sea el que gestione las ventanas pierdo el control de la opacidad de las ventanas
<aguitel> lg__, el manager de compiz es ccsm y supongo que abra que regularlo desde ahi
<Onicev> ¿Con que programa Que no sea tvtime se puede ver la TV?
<aguitel> lg__, aca hay algo:http://www.infobarrel.com/How_To_Install_Compiz_On_Xubuntu,_The_Easy_Way
<aguitel> lg__, san google
<Onicev> El sistema me reconoce la capturadora. ¿Hay que ajustar algo para que el programa tvtime no salga siempre con "nieve" tras escanear los canales?
<dylan66> no esta conectada
<dylan66> perdon le erre de ventana
<mimecar> Onicev: tienes que sintonizar los canales
<avernos> como puedo desactivar el apagado del monitor? lo he desactivado de opciones de energia, pero no ha cambiado nada
<Onicev> ya lo he hecho. Esto ha barrido 140 canales. Solo aparecen 5 llenos de nieve de unos veintitantos que se pueden sintonizar
<Onicev> realmente
<juaneldebla_> aguitel en el ultimo pastebin que mande donde te dije que si aceptaba se me queda colgao o no mse que pasa
<Onicev> Y el ajuste fino no me ha servido de nada
<Onicev> Con el sonido no me he metido aun
<juaneldebla_> aguitel alguna sugerencia?
<mimecar> Onicev: si te han salido más de 20 canales no está mal
<Onicev> NO. No ha salido ni uno. Ha barrido 140. Se ven... o mas bien no se ven 6 canales (llenos de nieve). Y el cable me proporciona alrededor de 25 o 30 canales.
<Onicev> Vamos, que no se ha sintonizado nada
<mimecar> Onicev: estas en España?
<Onicev> Si
<Onicev> De momento
<mimecar> esa tarjeta no te va a funcionar
<Onicev> ¡¡¡Y eso???!!!
<mimecar> tienes un receptor de tdt conectado?
<Onicev> No
<mimecar> pues ya has acabado
<mimecar> todas las emisiones son en digital
<Onicev> Pero la tarjeta es una tarjeta Hybrida
<mimecar> no puedes tener niene en una tarjet adigital
<Onicev> Y la señal me la suministra el cable
<mimecar> nieve
<Onicev> No voy por antena
<Onicev> La tele tradicional que tengo no es TDT, y se ve bien y con un monton de canales gracias al cable
<Onicev> Y la tarjeta con Win coge todavia mas canales que la tele normal
<Onicev> Como de costumbre, supongo que el problema se debera a algo que no se configurar en Ubuntu por torpeza con este sistema por mi parte
<mimecar> o que el fabricante no te da los drivers...
<Onicev> Hombre, para ubuntu tengo claro que no me va a dar los drivers
<Onicev> Para win funciona de maravilla
<Onicev> Estoy mirando en el centro de control como estan catalogadas las capturadoras de tv
<Onicev> pero no lo encuentro
<Onicev> tan solo encuentro su referencia en la configuracion del sonido
<juaneldebla_> como actualizo grub legeacy a grub2?
<mimecar> no puedes actualizarlo
<mimecar> tienes que instalar grub2
<juaneldebla_> es que ahora cuando ago update-grub me sale esto
<braiam> juaneldebla_: instala grub-pc y reinicia...
<juaneldebla_> http://pastebin.ca/2067091
<Onicev> El fabricante de la capturadora solo soporta win
<Onicev> con drivers
<juaneldebla_> ahora me sale adding windows
<juaneldebla_> pero al reiniciar no me aparece el boot del vista
<braiam> juaneldebla_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Upgrading%20to%20GRUB%202
<juaneldebla_> braiam ya lo tengo instalado
<braiam> hiciste "Chainload into GRUB2"?
<braiam> juaneldebla_: al inicio^
<juaneldebla_> no se
<braiam> juaneldebla_: es decir que cuando encendiste tu maquina seleccionaste "Chainload into GRUB2"?
<braiam> juaneldebla_: reinicia y selecciona "Chainload into GRUB2"
<juaneldebla_> no me sale esa opcion
<juaneldebla_> me sale directamanente el grub
<juaneldebla_> http://pastebin.ca/2067091
<juaneldebla_> eso me sale
<braiam> juaneldebla_: mira el punto 4 en el link que te mande
<braiam> cuando inicias juaneldebla_ no te sale algo así?
<juaneldebla_> http://pastebin.ca/2067094
<juaneldebla_> mira la salida del comando de in stalar grub-pc
<juaneldebla_> me dice que esta en su version mas recientes
<braiam> juaneldebla_: ok, ahora reinicia y en el grub selecciona "Chainload into GRUB2"
<juaneldebla_> ok voy a probar
<juaneldebla_> lo que me pasa es que no me arranca el grub si no el burg
<juaneldebla_> voy a probar de desinstalarlo y arrancar desde el grub
<braiam> juaneldebla_: eso te hiba a decir
<mimecar> juaneldebla_: que versión de ubuntu usas?
<braiam> notese: hiba con "h" :P
<juaneldebla_> la 11.04
<Onicev> Ya lo he notado, ya. Eso es un sacrilegio.
<mimecar> juaneldebla_: seguro?
<mimecar> tendrías que  estar usando grub2
<juaneldebla_> si
<juaneldebla_> lsb_release -a
<juaneldebla_> No LSB modules are available.
<juaneldebla_> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<juaneldebla_> Description:	Ubuntu 11.04
<juaneldebla_> Release:	11.04
<juaneldebla_> Codename:	natty
<mimecar> dentro de un minuto podrás hablar
<braiam> juaneldebla_: «apt-cache policy grub-pc grub» y pegalo en pastebin
<juaneldebla_> http://pastebin.ca/2067101
<juaneldebla_> lo siento se me escapo
<braiam> juaneldebla_: no tienes grub1 instalado...
<juaneldebla_> entonces que ago
<juaneldebla_> ahora mismo estaba desinstalando el burg
<braiam> a de ser problemas con el burg
<juaneldebla_> y lo que pasa es que me dice que no lo tengo instalado+
<mimecar> si usas burg no estas usando gub
<mimecar> juaneldebla_: si dices que te carga burg...
<juaneldebla_> ya por eso es muy raro
<braiam> juaneldebla_: purga burg por completo y reconfigura grub-pc
<mimecar> braiam: grub-pc no es de grub 1?
<braiam> nope mimecar
<braiam> grub2 es un paquete vacio que depende de grub-pc
<braiam> grub-pc:  Instalados: 1.99~rc1-13ubuntu3
<juaneldebla_> http://pastebin.ca/2067104
<juaneldebla_> mira eso
<braiam> juaneldebla_: tienes otro apt corriendo... «ps ax | grep apt»
<juaneldebla_> http://pastebin.ca/2067105
<juaneldebla_> si estoy actualizando unos paquetes
<braiam> ok, cuando termina cierra todos los apt y ejecuta «sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc»
<braiam> juaneldebla_: desinstalaste burg?
<juaneldebla_> si
<gustavo> tengo un problema con la capturadora de tv encore enltv-fm no tiejne sonido pero la imágen la veo sin problema alguno
<juaneldebla_> http://pastebin.ca/2067109
<juaneldebla_> braiam se esta actualizando grub-pc
<Onicev> ¿Como puedo visualizar un pdf de los que se leen desde internet?
<braiam> juaneldebla_: tienes dos discos duros?
<juaneldebla_> no
<juaneldebla_> lo que tengo son dos particiones la de ubuntu y la del vista
<braiam> juaneldebla_: entonces selecciona el unico que hay..
<Onicev> Ya veo que no se puede.
<Onicev> Bueno. Os dejo por hoy. Ya preguntare en otro momento
<Onicev> Un saludo a todos
<Onicev> Bye
<juaneldebla_> http://pastebin.ca/2067112
<juaneldebla_> lo instalo en los dos?
<braiam> juaneldebla_: no.. intalalo en /dev/sda
<braiam> instalaló
<juaneldebla_> http://pastebin.ca/2067113
<juaneldebla_> creo que la e liado
<braiam> ejecuta el comando de nuevo y selecciona /dev/sda!!!
<ax2to> consulta, todavía es valido usar "sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts" ?
<juaneldebla_> ok
<braiam> ax2to: si solo quieres las fuentes de win, sí
<dabor> ax2to: te dá algun error?
<ax2to> si las quiero porque el netbeands se ve algo feo, y he corrido el comando y se esta demorando bastante...
<ax2to> esta tratando de bajar font's pero parece que no puede
<juaneldebla_> braiam soy un poco torpe cuando me da la opcion de /dev/sda le doy a intro pero me carga la otra
<juaneldebla_> ya sabes donde te pone al esterisco
<braiam> juaneldebla_: usa la barra espaciadora
<ax2to> me sale esto... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/611562/
<juaneldebla_> http://pastebin.ca/2067116
<juaneldebla_> me sale eso
<juaneldebla_> bamos bien:)
<juaneldebla_> braiam dime algo
<braiam> juaneldebla_: espera...
<juaneldebla_> ok
<braiam> juaneldebla_: no entiendo por que te aparece lo de la linea 12, además la linea 1 avisa de un problema con un software que podría causar problemas
<juaneldebla_> pues yo si es verdad que no entiendo mnada
<braiam> ax2to: parece que el mirror que estas usando se ha caido trata de nuevo más tarde
<juaneldebla_> no sabrias darle alguna solucion?
<braiam> juaneldebla_: ejecuta «blkid -c /dev/null» y dame la salida
<juaneldebla_> no me sale nada
<braiam> juaneldebla_: perdón era sin -c /dev/null
<juaneldebla_> igual nada
<ax2to> gracias braiam, intentare despues.
<braiam> «blkid» juaneldebla_
<juaneldebla_> /dev/sda1: UUID="18626F80626F620C" TYPE="ntfs"
<juaneldebla_> si lo pongo solo me sale eso
<braiam> pega esto http://pastebin.ca/2067125 en "/etc/grub.d/40_Custom"
<juaneldebla_> vale ya esta
<braiam> juaneldebla_: luego corre «sudo update-grub» y reinicia
<juaneldebla_> ok
<juaneldebla_> braiam eres un fenomeno
<juaneldebla_> al reiniciar me aparecio el grub2 con la entrada del vista y lo ejecute y funcionando perfecto
<juaneldebla_> muchas gracias
<braiam> no hay de que
<juaneldebla_> bueno hasta pronto
<yesenia> madrid
<joseluis1978> buenas noches... me acaba de bajar una pelicula y cuando quiero reproducirla en vls desde ubuntu 10.04 me sale este error: error.use windows media player. q codec me falta
<debsan> joseluis1978, que tipo de archivo es?
<Gus81> buenas, instale Debian 6 "Testing" en virtualvox, ahora quiero instalar gnome, loggeado como root tipeo apt-get install gnome pero no se instala, alguien podria ayudarme?
<joseluis1978> debsan,  es un avi
<joseluis1978> pero es el unico que no puedo ver ya q tengo otras cuentas en avi y si se me ven y se oyen perfectamente
<mimecar> Gus81: usa synaptic
<Gus81> mimecar, jaja, no tengo entorno grafico
<debsan> mimecar, no tiene gnome
<Gus81> istale en modo consola
<Gus81> sin entorno
<mimecar> busca el metapaquete de gnome
<debsan> joseluis1978, fijate abrirlo con mplayer
<joseluis1978> voy instalarlo ya q lo quite al instalar vlc
<debsan> Gus81, fijate gnome-desktop
<joseluis1978> un seg
<Gus81> me dice que no encuentra algunos paquetes
<debsan> joseluis1978, mplayer siempre tenelo instalado por las dudas
<mimecar> Gus81: testing puede tener paquetes rotos
<Gus81> no, o sea, el tipo encuentra todo, salvo algunos paquetes entonces no se instala, me dice que pruebe con apt-get update (no funciona tampoco) o con --fix-missing que no se como se usa
<debsan> Gus81, no podés instalar ningún paquete?
<mimecar> Gus81: pregunta en el canal de debian
<debsan> ahh perdon leí mal
<Gus81> mimecar, ok, voy para alla...
<mimecar> recuerda que testing puede tener paquetes rotos
<Gus81> debsan, todo bien
<Gus81> mimecar, hay 4 versiones de debian por lo q entiendo, stable (para servidores), testing (para escritorio, según lei es mas estable que ubuntu), unestable (para usuarios avanzados) y experimental (para desarrolladores)
<Gus81> en la version testing no debería haber ningun problema
<joseluis1978> ostia, donde me instala el mplayer????? no lo veo por ningun lado
<mimecar> Gus81: las iso de testing tienen paquetes rotos
<mimecar> eso de que es más estable que ubuntu...
<Gus81> tendria que editar sources.list con los repositorios oficiales de debian, el tema que no tengo entorno grafico, editarlo con el vi es un dolor de cabeza
<mimecar> sid no es que sea para usuarios avanzados, es para gente que quiere cosas nuevas que pueden tener fallos
<debsan> mimecar, también lo usa gente que hace desarrollo en debian
<debsan> Gus81, usa nano para editar el sources.list, es mas facil
<mimecar> debsan: el funcionamiento entre todas las ramas de debian es el mismo
<mimecar> solo cambia lo estable que son los paquetes
<debsan> y las versiones de los paquetes
<joseluis1978> como lo instalo? probe con synaptic y con terminal y nada no me sale
<pablofb> jose luis: mplayer a secas no tiene lanzador gui. Instala gnome-mplayer
<mimecar> !medubuntu
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'medubuntu'.
<mimecar> !medibuntu
<kubot> medibuntu es un repositorio que no puede incluirse con Ubuntu por razones legales | Sitio: http://www.medibuntu.org | Para agregar el repositorio ver en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<mimecar> joseluis1978: añade ese repositorio
<debsan> Gus81, proba con el paquete gnome-desktop-enviroment
<fzeta> res;)
<joseluis1978> no me sale
<braiam> como se conoce el inicio y el fin en sectores de una partición?
<braiam> ok, ya lo ví en gparted
<dabor> braiam:  sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Gus81> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<braiam> dabor: eso muestra los cilindros no los sectores como hace gparted...
<ngc3363> hola a todos..
<ngc3363> se lee??
<BoF> si
<ngc3363> ok, gracias...
<aguitel> dabor, tengo un problema existencial en una pc de un amigo. corro el live cd de ubuntu y en la unica pagina que puedo navegar es google.com ,no puedo hacer nada mas ,tampoco actualizar  ni instalar nada
<mkv> aguitel: por favor pregunta al canal, el soporte no es personalizado.
<mkv> aguitel: solamente google.com anda? te estarán filtrando la conexión
<Crashbit> aguitel: ping www.google.com
<Crashbit> aguitel: asegurate de que realmente es internet donde conectas, que no sea file:// o algo parecido
<aguitel> Crashbit, el tema es que ahora no estoy en esa pc ,pero si hace ping a google
<aguitel> en win anda de 10
<Crashbit> pues están filtrando
<mkv> aguitel: y ping a otra parte?
<aguitel> tambien va sin problema
<mkv> aguitel: si no estas en esa pc es medio dificil saber que puede ser
<mkv> mhh
<aguitel> es que al no poder chatear desde esa pc me es dificil el tema
<aguitel> probe con 2 versiones diferentes de ubuntu y nada
<aguitel> ademas particione el disco de esa pc ,lo instale y tampoco nada
<mkv> podés hacer ping, pero no podés navegar...
<aguitel> exacto
<Crashbit> aguitel: ipv4 o ipv6 ?
<mkv> es en una red?
<JaviSR> buenas noches a todos
<aguitel> ipv4
<aguitel> ipv6 esta desabilitado
<mkv> aguitel: la pc sale directo a internet o hay un router o proxy en el medio?
<aguitel> sale directo a cable modem
<Crashbit> aguitel: que DNS usas ?
<aguitel> no hay proxy
<aguitel> esta en dhcp automatico
<Crashbit> y quien te asigna las DNS
<Crashbit> ok, así el router
<aguitel> en win tambien esta automatico
<aguitel> no hay router
<Crashbit> No le veomucho sentido ...
<mkv> aguitel: es medio raro la verdad
<aguitel> nunca vi esto
<mkv> aguitel: que proveedor de internet usa?
<aguitel> y el tema es que win va de mil maravillas
<aguitel> fibertel
<Crashbit> aguitel: y probaste a hacer la conexión manualmente, sin gestor
<aguitel> como seria
<mkv> aguitel: no se me ocurre nada, la proxima vez que estes en la pc, fijate de hacer un "ifconfig" para ver que config de red tiene
<mkv> aguitel: un cat /etc/resolv.conf para ver que DNS está usando, y "sudo iptables -L" para ver si tiene alguna regla metida en el iptables
<aguitel> yo no meti nada en iptables
<mkv> supongo que no debe tener nada el iptables si es una instalación nueva. Pero nose estoy viendo posibilidades
<aguitel> exacto es nueva
<mkv> entonces el ifconfig y dns, y compará si el windows a ver si ubuntu está usando el mismo ip, netmask, gateway y dns
<mkv> y compará con el windows*
<dzup> aguitel: iptables -X; iptables -t nat -F; iptables -t nat -X; iptables -t  mangle -F; iptables -t mangle -X; iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT; iptables -P  FORWARD ACCEPT;iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT
<dzup> enrealidad las ul6imas 3 solo
<aguitel> dzup, estas ?iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT; iptables -P  FORWARD ACCEPT;iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT
<dzup> si
<aguitel> dzup, pero mira que yo no configure nada en iptables
<dzup> pastebin iptables -L
<mkv> igual el iptables se blanquea cuando reinicias Ubuntu, a no ser que haya puesto un script o el ufw pero aguitel lo tendría que saber
<dabor> aguitel: tambien prueba ping www.debian.org y ping 200.17.202.197 tienen que funcionar los 2
<aguitel> dzup, es que como no tengo señal no puedo hacer pastebin en esa pc
<mkv> aguitel: papel y lápiz :P
<dzup> sudo apt-get install pastebinit;sudo iptables -L|pastebinit
<dzup> http://pastebin.com/BJFZ4TqK   estas son las mias
<aguitel> dzup, no tengo internet en buntu en esa pc
<dzup> y va a todo ...menos los torrents websites que fueron baneados aqui en mx :( segun ayer mire
<mkv> aguitel: fijate la salida del ifconfig y comparala con la salida del ipconfig en windows, seguramente si son distintos ahí está el problema
<aguitel> puede ser la placa de red?
<dzup> pues miralas desde esa
<dzup> no, es iptables
<dzup> que te cuesta poner: sudo iptables -L   ?
<mkv> dzup: creo que el iptables no tiene nada que ver, es una instalación limpia sin natear
<aguitel> dzup, ok
<dzup> y ver si tienes alguna ruta
<aguitel> alguna vez escucharon que una puta placa de red pueda dar problemas en linux y no en windows ?
<aguitel> es lo unico que se me ocurre
<dzup> y que miraste en iptables?
<aguitel> no estoy ahora con esa pc
<dzup> pues olvidate de seguir preguntando, no se te puede ayudar en el aire
<dabor> aguitel: no creo que sea la placa
<aguitel> y si
<dzup> regresa cuando estes en esa pc cercas, mientras no llenes de humo el canal.
<aguitel> pregunta:suponiendo que booteo con un live cd de otra distro y ocurre lo mismo ,sacarian alguna conclusion?
<dzup> ve compra un lapizero, agarrate una hoja, bootea y anota los datos relevantes expuestos.
<dzup> y ejecuta los iptables que le dije bajo sudo
<dzup> hagase un ping y si no pues regrese
<dzup> puede ser que su ethernet driver no este instalado, pero antes investigue que traes y lo anotas, aunque es muy poco probable que su ethernet no se reconocio
<dzup> pues dice que navega a google nomas
<aguitel> http://diegos.wordpress.com/2009/10/30/ubuntu-9-10-solucion-de-los-problemas-mas-comunes-despues-de-la-instalacion/
<dzup> estamos en 2011 <--
<dzup> no es que sea grosero, lo que pasa es que para poder solucionar ocupamos saber mas del problema :)
<Tarrasquero> se vé interesante la conversación...:)
<dabor> configurar la red eth0 no cambia, es igual desde hace años, por suerte
<Rikisan> Hola!
<Tarrasquero> o/
<Tarrasquero> aguitel: que te ocurre?
<dzup> aguitel: y si regresas con estasalida apuntada mejor :) echo $(/sbin/ifconfig | sed -e 's/ .*//')
<Rikisan> alguien usa ubuntu 11.04? como restauro la barra de unity?
<Rikisan> a su configuración inicial
<dzup> Rikisan: unity --reset    ?
<Rikisan> dzup: lo probare! gracias
<Rikisan> dzup: no veo ningún cambio, quiero restaurar las aplicaciones por defecto
<dzup> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1; unity --reset
<dzup> Rikisan: si prefieres mv `/.gconf `/.gconf-bk
<dzup> perdon es ~ en lugarde `
<dzup> Rikisan: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps esto regresa al normal hasta atraz
<Rikisan> dzup: ok, voy a ver
<Rikisan> dzup: ahora perdi unity xD
<nUcU> nas o/
<nUcU> alguien me podria ayudar, reinstale win2 7 y meti un live cd y al querer recuperar el grum me sale esto: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub
<nUcU> segui esto → http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/122596
<braiam> Rikisan: unity --replace
<Rikisan> braiam: gracias, pero es tarde, opte por ctrl-alt-retroceso xD
#ubuntu-es 2012-05-14
<curiousx> hola, ¿que tal? ¿como andan? ¿bien? =P
<curiousx> *sonidos degrillos* -.-
<init> !ot curiousx
<kubot> curiousx: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<curiousx> esto se parece cada vez mas a la milicia
<curiousx> ya no se puede ni saludar
<curiousx> liderado por el alto comandante en jefe m4v
<curiousx> seh no les tengo miedo a ninguno baneenme si quieren
<curiousx> no pierdo nada apastan muchos de ustedes
<curiousx> se hablar/escribir muy bien, y me la paso muy bien en #ubuntu
<saranpio> hola curiousx
<curiousx> hola saranpio
<init> curiousx: era para que vayamos a charlar al ot nomas, que si nos ponemos a hablar aca nos rajan. pero si te pones asi deja nomas
<curiousx> y aca me quedo hasta que el comandante en jefe me banee
<ignacio> hola
<xpplus> algien save algun programa de programacion basica?
<Ripper_Head> Buenas noches
<xpplus> hola
<Sliderule> hola
<Ripper_Head> Bueno menos mal que ya me puedo conevtar desde el movil
<Ripper_Head> Que haceis por estos lares
<ignacio> holaa
<ignacio> necesito aun mano
<ignacio> descarge un juego llamado eternal lands
<ignacio> para linux
<ignacio> me descarge un zip
<ignacio> nose ocmo instalarlo
<GridCube> ignacio, es un juego para linux?
<ignacio> si
<GridCube> descomprimilo y tiene que tener un archivo README
<ignacio> ok
<ignacio> ninguno
<ignacio> no hay ningun readme o algo por el estilo
<GridCube> tiene algun ejecutable?
<GridCube> algo como eternallands.sh?
<GridCube> tiene algun archivo que diga configure?
<ignacio> no , niguno de esos
<GridCube> que archivos tiene
<GridCube> pasa un pastebin del ls de ese directorio
<ignacio> tiene .ini , .lst , .txt , .xml y unos que dicen eternal lands.x86.linux.bin
<GridCube> ah
<ignacio> y carpetas
<GridCube> ahi esta
<GridCube> ejecuta ese
<GridCube> el .bin
<ignacio> el bin?
<ignacio> ok
<ignacio> doble click?
<GridCube> nuse
<GridCube> yo lo lanzaria desde una terminal
<ignacio> como
<GridCube> en una terminal vas con cd /camino/al/ejecutable
<GridCube> y luego ./eternal lands.x86.linux.bin
<ignacio> ok ya vi en intrnet
<ignacio> ya me voy gracias adiooos
<GridCube> ok
<ignacio> volvi
<ignacio> igual no mde deja instalarlo
<ignacio> le di la ruta y todo
<ignacio> aqui la pregunta es como se instala un archivo .bin
<ignacio> algien me ayuda?
<ignacio> algien porfavor :(
<danker> un momento ignacio
<ignacio> ok
<ignacio> listo
<ignacio> ya lo solucione
<ignacio> gracias
<ignacio> adiooos
<mane> hola necesito ayuda con el lanzador,ya que lo cerré no sé como
<danker> como fue eso mane
<danker> mane: el lanzador es unity no?
<mane> soy nueva con Linux y estaba explorando y cerré : Unity2D o algo así, crei que era otra cosa
<mane> ahora nose como abrirlo nuevamente
<danker> que ubuntu el 11.10?
<mane> 12.04 LTS
<danker> instalate una aplicacion que se llama MyUnity
<danker> desde ahi puedes gestionar casi todo en tu desktop
<danker> es bastante orientada graficamente
<mane> muy bien y como la descargo?
<danker> ejecuta terminal
<danker> y pon sudo apt-get install myunity
<mane> disculpa...pero como ejecuto un terminal
<mane> ?
<danker> ctrl+alt+T
<danker> ya salio?
<mane> lo estoy haciendo
<danker> ok
<mane> dice esperando cabeceras 0%
<danker> en ese programa podras activar el uso de desaparacion inteligente, transparencia, y otras muchas cosas mas
<danker> de unity
<danker> ya te logeaste como root no?
<danker> es decir
<danker> sudo su
<mwallacesd> ash
<danker> y te pedira la clave de superusuario
<danker> entonces pones sudo apt-get install myunity
<mane> si ya me pidio clave
<mane> va en 8%
<mane> 30%
<itxshell> buenas noches por error active alguna opcion en la cual todo en el escritorio sale escrito al revez XD alguien sabe como solucionarlo?
<danker> bueno pos esperar
<mane> ok te aviso
<danker> itxshell: al revez como
<itxshell> XD en modo de espejo
<itxshell> todo esta virado flip
<danker> el reloj de la derecha a la izquierda y asi con lo demas
<danker> o solo las letras
<itxshell> las letras se leen al revez los botones me es muy dificil leer y ver las opciones
<itxshell> las letras todo
<itxshell> mueves el mouse y va al lado contrario
<itxshell> tenia abierto en ese momento configuracion del escritorio y estaba el compiz tambien abierto
<danker> eso me recuerda que habia la manera con opciones de teclas que la pantalla se viraba
<itxshell> el ubuntu 12.04  con unity y no me manejo muy bien en el aun
<danker> o pos puede ser algun efecto
<danker> desinstala compiz a ver que hace
<itxshell> si es dificil ya que se me activo por error
<danker> y si sale bien todo, reinstala otra vez compiz
<itxshell> ahora estoy en el otro ecritorio  me toco salir de ese entorno
<danker> sudo apt-get remove compiz
<itxshell> y funcionara aun en el otro ?
<itxshell> por que en este no me da problema
<danker> el que la desinstalacion?
<itxshell> no puedo hacer nada no me funciona nada alla
<danker> si te funsiona
<itxshell> todo al revez no logro moverme ni abrir programas
<danker> no hace falta amigop
<itxshell> amiga*
<itxshell> :)
<danker> mira entras y le das ctrl+alt+F1
<danker> o disculpa amiga
<itxshell> ok mire al entrar a ubuntu te sale gnome normal y Gnome 2d
<mane> bien parece que termino, no noto ningun cambio en el escritorio
<itxshell> yo estaba en el normal
<itxshell> ahora entre al 2d
<danker> bueno entras en modo consola nada de grafico y ahi pones sudo apt-get remove compiz
<danker> despues reinicias la maquina a ver si ya s esoluciono todo y entonces instalas compiz otra vez
<itxshell> ok pero los cambios seran efectivos en todo el sistema?
<danker> anja
<itxshell> por que este 2D no tiene ningun problema
<danker> recuerda que instalas en el sistema y los usas en todos los escritorios si les das permisos claro esta
<danker> no nada
<itxshell> ok gracias
<danker> prueba desinstalando y si se arregla todo instala otra vez
<danker> me dices que fue
<itxshell> XD bueno es una opcion facil
<itxshell> gracias voy a probar
<mane> danker: se me habia olvidado mencionarte que en la sesion invitado esta barra lateral o lanzador si esta y funciona bien
<danker> mane: pero es que tienes que abrir el programa myunity y leer y configurar y demas
<danker> la sesion invitado es otro escritorio amigo, es como dices otra sesison
<danker> lo que haras es ver que desconfiguraste y para ello veremos si con myunity lo solucionas
<mane> donde lo abro?...disculpa de nuevo
<danker> en la misma consola escribe myunity
<danker> y te habrira en modo grafico
<danker> dime si fue
<mane> en que consola?
<danker> en la terminal
<mane> ok ahora si
<mane> esta todo desactivado asi es que voy a dejar valores x defecto
<danker> perfecto
<danker> pon por defecto a todo a ver que pasa
<mane> en launcher dash y panel no puedo realizar cambio dice: no disponible
<danker> un segundi
<mane> ademas en la consola de la terminal me aparece una advertencia: setToolBox not yet implemented
<mane> sera algo?
<danker> a ver prueba esto
<danker> cierra myunity
<mane> ok
<danker> y vamos a tratar de instalar unity 5.2 a ver si se recupera de un todo, que deberia ser asi
<danker> agrega esta repo asi como lo pongo aca
<danker> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:unity-team/ppa
<mane> esto va en un terminal
<mane> ?
<danker> si
<mane> ok
<danker> y despues das esto otro
<danker> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<danker> esto lo que hace es agregar la repo unity y despues le daras actualizar y por ultimo upgradear
<mane> ok
<danker> itxshell: que paso con eso ya estas?
<itxshell> no aun no estoy guardando los paquetes
<itxshell> tengo que salir de aca para poder hacerlo
<mane> danker: esperando cabeceras, te aviso
<danker> itxshell: o!!, disculpas
<itxshell> ok
<danker> mane: perfecto a ver si asi actualiza y despues del reinicio ya todo sale
<mane> listo
<danker> mane: ahora debe haber pasado directo al upgrade no?
<mane> nose
<mane> no ha cambiado nada ni aparecido nada
<danker> ya no ves que corre nada de nada
<mane> no
<danker> es decir en la terminal ya termino
<mane> si y dice:0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<danker> pues dale esto   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<danker> a ver si dice lo mismo
<mane> si lo mismo
<danker> mane: entra en pribado
<mane> como es eso?
<itxshell> reinicio
<danker> itxshell: si
<itxshell> danker,  ahora ya no me da la opcion de entrar al otro entorno grafico
<itxshell> desaparecio de las opciones :(
<danker> itxshell: ok
<itxshell> pues es un problema no me da opcion de entrar a el
<danker> itxshell: ahora entra normal
<itxshell> no se resolvio nada
<itxshell> sol odesaparecio todo mi entorno :(
<danker> ya estas dentro no?
<itxshell> ok dentro ya estaba le explique que al momento de entrar te da una opcion de ubuntu y otra de ubuntu 2D
<danker> itxshell: te estoy hablando por un probado
<itxshell> luego de darle sudo apt-get remove compiz
<danker> itxshell: privado
<itxshell> muchas gracias danker
<danker> itxshell: no, de nada
<danker> itxshell: estaba haciendo lo miso con mane
<danker> itxshell: y ya soluciono todo
<danker> itxshell: pero no pudimos pasar el ultimo paso
<itxshell> que bien
<danker> itxshell: y ya hasta se fue jejejejjejeje
<itxshell> jajajaja
<itxshell> seguro anda reiniciando
<danker> itxshell: ya reincio y todo estaba bien
<itxshell> XD
<danker> itxshell; ahora a ver pelis
<danker> itxshell: bueno cuidese entonces y yo a descanzar que aca es tarde ya.
<danker> itxshell: un placer conocerla
<danker> itxshell: chaussss
<itxshell> chauu
<itxshell> que descanse
<danker> itxshell: ah!! se me olvidaba
<danker> itxshell: aca le mando una gui que busque para despues
<itxshell> diga
<danker> itxshell: sudo apt-get install unity-2d
<danker> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<danker> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop-2d
<danker> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<danker> sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<danker> sudo apt-get install emerald
<xangua> ¿¿
<itxshell> ok
<xangua> si vas a pegar o usar varias líneas usa pastebin danker, el paste de ubuntu o cualquier otra página que prefieras
 * xoan buenas
<xubuntu789> Socorro! mi pc no acepta el grub¿?
<xubuntu789> 3 linux y un sudo grub despues nada; alguien puede ayudarme?
<xubuntu789> por favor ayuda
<xoan> xubuntu789: puedes explicarte un poco mejor?
<xubuntu789> si, gracias. he intentado instalar el xubuntu 11 y 12 varias veces. Lo instala sin problema, pero al reiniciar no detecta el grub
<xubuntu789> disk boot fail
<xubuntu789> he intentado recomponer grub con sudo grub....
<xubuntu789> pero lo mismo
<xubuntu789> 2500xp barton sobre ga-7n400
<xubuntu789> casi 400mb de ram
<xubuntu789> y los live-cd van perfecto
<xubuntu789> ga-7n400pro2
<lana> alguien sabe como transformar un pdf en ods o odt
<xoan> xubuntu789: durante la instalación, en el apartado del gestor de arranque, te aparece o te pide que le indique sdónde instalarlo?
<xubuntu789> si
<xoan> y dónde le indicas?
<xubuntu789> perdon, pregunta donde instalr el linux, y si instalar en grub pero no donde
<xoan> y dónde le indicas al instalador que instale linux?
<xoan> es decir, tienes algún sistema más en ese disco?
<xubuntu789> use 2 discos duros, uno con windows, y de cargó el arranque de este
<xubuntu789> tb probé en uno vacio y lo mismo
<xubuntu789> no creo que sea problema de instalación, ya que probé muchas veces y con un amigo que ya lo tiene instalado
<xoan> y cuando reinicias qué es exactamente lo que ocurre? te llega a aparecer el menú de grub? te muestra algún error con algún código numérico o mensaje detallado?
<xubuntu789> disk boot failure, insert system disk and press enter
<xoan> eso no suena a grub...
<xoan> más bien parece un error en el cargador de arranque de windows
<xubuntu789> como si no existiera
<xoan> tienes los dos discos conectados a la placa? con cuál arranca?
<xubuntu789> no, ahora tiene solo el de los 2 s.o.
<xoan> tienes que tener en cuenta que para que cargue grub, lo más sencillo es instalarlo en el mbr del disco que se inicia cuando arranca el equipo
<xoan> xubuntu789: pues ese que tiene los dos sistema tiene un error en el arranque
<xubuntu789> si, esta claro
<xubuntu789> pero con el otro lo mismo
<xoan> puedes recuperarlo con el mismo disco de instalación de ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<xubuntu789> no funciona
<xubuntu789> reeeinstale 4 veces el linux 11.04
<xoan> xubuntu789: si en el otro disco no hay windows instalado, no te puede mostrar ese error, a menos que antes tuviera windows, y hayas realizado mal la instalación de ubuntu y de grub específicamente
<xubuntu789> no pone lo mismo pero...tampoco lo carga
<xoan> xubuntu789: quizá el disco de instalación no está correctamente grabado, o la imagen que descargaste no se descargó correctamente; para eso están las sumas md5
<xoan> xubuntu789: consulta el enlace que te acabo de poner
<xubuntu789> tambien probe con 2 linux mas
<xubuntu789> comprobe los discos despues de grabar
<xubuntu789> en el que no hay windows pone lo mismo
<xubuntu789> hard disk error
<xubuntu789> boot from cd:
<xubuntu789> dosk boot failure,insert.....
<xoan> eso es que antes había un windows instalado; y durante la instalación de ubuntu, grub no se instaló correctamente
<xubuntu789> predona que dude, estava formateado
<xubuntu789> y en la isntalacion marque todo el disco duro
<xoan> ya, pero te repito que ese mensaje de error es un mensaje de error del cargador de arranque de windows
<xoan> sólo tienes que buscarlo en google para comprobarlo
<xubuntu789> es curioso porque pone lo mismo sin discos conectados
<xubuntu789> hablo en serio
<xubuntu789> es de bios
<xoan> pues a lo mejor es un problema de la bios
<xubuntu789> incompatible con linux?
<xoan> sabes que los discos cuando se conectan, normalmente si son ide, o sata, tienes unos switch para colocarlos en modo esclavo o modo maestro
<xoan> dependiendo si dependen de otro disco o van directamente conectados a la placa base
<xubuntu789> todo ok
<xubuntu789> eso esta comprobado
<xoan> con un solo disco, en modo maestro, conectado al ide1, debería iniciar en el mbr y cargar lo que haya ahí, o directamente iniciar la partición marcada como arranque
<xubuntu789> antes de instalr linux en el hd con windows este funcionaba perfectamente
<xoan> quizá los tengas mal configurados
<xubuntu789> por lo q esta perfectamente configurado
<xubuntu789> con el otro cambio el pin y el conectos ide 133
<xoan> y si sólo enchufas el disco con windows y ubuntu, e inicias con el live cd de la instalación y sigues los pasos para reinstalar grub?
<xubuntu789> hecho 4 veces con 12.04
<xoan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<xubuntu789> y 5 o 6 con 11.04
<xubuntu789> llevo 3 dias instalando una y otra vez todos los linux que pasan por mis man0s
<xoan> y seguro que indicas correctamente los datos de las particiones?
<xubuntu789> probe con otro más y con el musix
<xubuntu789> si, me ayuda un colega que no es la primera vez
<xubuntu789> y no lo entiende
<xubuntu789> tampoco
<xoan> pues ni idea entonces
<xubuntu789> de hecho el me dejó su linux
<xubuntu789> por lo que la instalción está ok!
<xoan> normalmente desde el live cd, con fdisk ves las particiones del disco, y si sólo hay uno, y es /dev/sda, con: $ sudo grub-install /dev/sda se debería resolver o mostrarte algún mensaje de error
<xoan> si eso no lo resuelve, y no muestra ningún mensaje de error, quizá tengas algo en la bios mal configurado, como el orden de los discos de arranque
<xoan> si lo cambiaste para iniciar desde el CD, y tu bios no soporta detección automática, tendrás que entrar de nuevo y cambiarlo para que inicie desde el disco duro
<xubuntu789> la config de hd estan perfecta
<xubuntu789> de eso no tengo duda
<xoan> en la bios?
<xubuntu789> y de arranque, suena prepotente, pero esta revisadisima
<xoan> si andas enchufando y desenchufando discos, tienes que revisarlo cada vez que inicias
<xubuntu789> de hecho en arranque no tengo cd, lo carga porque la bios es su ultimo intento
<xoan> te lo digo porque si probaste a instalar n-mil distribuciones, y el mensaje siempre es el mismo, no puede ser problema de eso
<xoan> tendrá que ser obligatoriamente algo relacionado con tu bios o tus discos
<xubuntu789> incomaptivilidad?
<xoan> no creo
<xoan> muy antiquísimo o muy modernísimo tiene que se tu equipo...
<xubuntu789> me imagino pero no puede ser por primario o por orden de carga de discos
<xoan> lo ideal sería que lo descartases comprobándolo
<xubuntu789> el ide raid esta desactivado así como las sata de placa
<xoan> vamos, que desde la bios forzases a iniciar desde ese disco y vieses lo que hay
<xoan> lo que está claro, o creo, es que ni siquiera llega a iniciarlo
<xubuntu789> cada vez q arranco compruebo.
<xoan> pero bueno, tampoco controlo demasiado de temas de hardware para poder decirte más...
<xubuntu789> gracias, xoan, en serio, soy tecnico en sistemas, me ayudó un poco un ingeniero informático q usa linux, el arranque esta bien configurado
<xubuntu789> si a alguien se le ocurre algo q pudiera ser, si la dual bios, o el dual ram, o el chipset, o el....
<xoan> nada, lo siento; si el tema es que es raro que el mensaje sea siempre el mismo, y que no sea un mensaje de grub (son errores numéricos: Error 15, por ejemplo)
<xubuntu789> nunca lo llega a cargar o entender
<xubuntu789> y por placa en onternet y procesador tp encontré parecidos con mi caso
<xubuntu789> y lo peor es q el live cd va ok
<xubuntu789> es el grub el problema
<xubuntu789> no se si flasear la bios
<xubuntu789> de todas formas, muchas gracias xoan
<xoan> si tienes disquetera puedes probar a cargarlo desde ahí, antes de flashear la bios...
<xubuntu789> como?
<init> usb
<xubuntu789> desde donde?
<xubuntu789> grabar un grub en un usb?
<xubuntu789> o cd?
<xubuntu789> el mismo hd que no caraga el grub en otro pc si
<xubuntu789> mi placa no reconoce el grub!!
<xubuntu789> ahora estoyu seguro
<roberto> hola, tengo un problema con un launcher, el comando en el terminal es correcto...
<roberto> hola, tengo un problema con un launcher, el comando en el terminal es correcto...
<Ripper_Head> List
<zznock> ¿Alguno de vosotros habéis probado el cliente qwibber?
<israel__> zznock:si
<zznock> ¿Qué te ha parecido? me da la impresión de ser completo pero muy lento
<israel__> me parece bien aunque si hay que tener paciencia
<SadlyMistaken> Hola, buenas a todos. necesito ayuda con Xsane, por favor.
<Deckon> SadlyMistaken, da mas informacion
<SadlyMistaken> pues... es que con SImple Scan, me escanea bien, pero con Xsane me pone que las dimensiones son 0*2252
<SadlyMistaken> y claro.... no hay ningún lugar para cambiarlo
<SadlyMistaken> y cuando escanea, escanea precisamente eso... un cuadrado que no se ve por que mide 0 por 2252 pixels
<SadlyMistaken> Deckon me puedes ayudar con esto por favor?
<Deckon> SadlyMistaken, no, lo siento nunca e usado scaners pero si alguien en el canal lo sabe ya te contestara
<SadlyMistaken> ok... gracias
<Javier-Ram>  /msg NickServ identify passport
<icaro440> hola, por si a alguno le interesa y quiere volver a tener un escritorio como dios manda...
<icaro440> aqui estan los repositorios de mate
<icaro440> para ubuntu
<icaro440> http://mate-desktop.org/install/
<icaro440> va de perlas
<Deckon> bueno, eso hasta que todo sea gtk3...
<icaro440> segun dicen los chicos de mate
<icaro440> no habra problema con eso
<icaro440> #mate
<riveryk> que puedo hacer si en el live cd de ubuntu 12.04 al instalar el controlador adicional de la targeta de red me pide reiniciar???
<riveryk> al ser live cd no tendria ningun efecto  o si?
<Deckon> no
<riveryk> entonces que puedo hacer?
<riveryk> entonces como podria hacer?
<Deckon> rincondeluz, podrias hacer tu propia imagen de sistema con el modulo del wifi ya incluido
<Deckon> perdon riveryk  ,tab fail
<riveryk> Deckon: a que te refieres?
<Deckon> pues a eso, a crear tu propio cdlive de ubuntu pero con ese modulo incorporado
<Deckon> me parece que ubuntu tiene una utileria para eso
<riveryk> mira la cosa es la siguiente tengo un acer el cual tengo de cero solo para ubuntu y al usar el live cd no me reconoce red ni nada... le intalo el complemento adicional de broadcom y al intalarlo me pide reiniciar pero ps al ser live cd no pasaria nada... necesito la conexion para la descarga a la descarga de programas en la instalacion
<aguitel> riveryk, no reinicies ,haz logout y login
<riveryk> aguitel, no nada aun no se que pueda ser
<aguitel> riveryk, hace un tiempo a mi me paso lo mismo y hice lo que te dije ,la otra cosa que puedes hacer es tirar un cable ethernet desde el router a la pc e instalar ubuntu
<riveryk> si ps eso puedo hacerlo desde el internet de mi celular
<riveryk> pero ps no se si cuando lo instale quede sirviendo la red inalambrica
<Deckon> riveryk, :|
<Deckon> instala, ya cuando tengas instalado el sistema podras activar el modulo
<Deckon> pense que querias un livecd de ubuntu con ese modulo
<aguitel> yo pense lo mismo
<riveryk> Deckon, lo que quiero es instalar ubuntu en mi maquina, tengo el live cd pero al correrlo no me detecta las redes ni nada... le activo el complemento adicional de la broadcom y aun asi no me detecta nada que puedo hacer?
<Deckon> riveryk, instalalo asi sin red
<Deckon> ya instalado podras abilitar el controlador
<riveryk> ya lo hice pero igual no me funciono activandolo luegode la instalacion :S
<Deckon> necestas una coneccion ethernet para bajar el modulo o compilarlo manualmente
<riveryk> me dice que el dispositivo no esta listo por que le falta el firmware
<Deckon> pues eso tienes que instalar el firmware
<riveryk> no se como hacerlo me pueden ayudar ??
<Deckon> riveryk, ve si esto te sirve http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/8547064/Problemas-con-ubuntuEquot_firmware-de-red-inalambricaEquot_.html
<riveryk> gracias ya lo habia visto pero mi livecd no tiene esas carpetas
<xacobe_cimadevil> alguien me ayuda con javascript?
<xacobe_cimadevil> esto no me funciona bien :S http://paste.ubuntu.com/987395/
<Deckon> riveryk, tienes conexion ethernet?
<riveryk> puedo tener conexion desde mi celular
<Deckon> riveryk, a pues desde tus repos busca el firmware
<bako> JOIN #slgt-chat
 * Goku hands bako a /
<bako> Goku,  GRACIAS JEJE
<Goku> lol
<ShadowByte> buenas una pregunta
<Dimitruss> he manes estoy instalando el office con wine , es mecesario tener el play onlinux que beneficios me da
<Deckon> Dimitruss, pes dicen que office corre mejor en playonlinux
<Deckon> si ya estas usando wine no es necesario tener playonlinux
<Dimitruss> dicen que para la configuracion y esas notas
<Dimitruss> para aprovechar mejor el rendimiento
<Dimitruss> voy ha probar instalarlo solo con wine y luego vere con play onlinux gracias man
<riveryk> otra pregunta.... al hacer apt-get update al final me sale ...W: Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/akirad/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<riveryk> como soluciono ese porblema?
<Deckon> ese es por que no conecta a ese mirror
<riveryk> instale ubuntu 12.04 y le instale gnome classic pero me quedo mal como lo puedo desinstalar para volverlo a instalar?
<Dimitruss> no necesitas desintalar lo solo sal del usuario y seleccionas el unity o gnome el que quieras
<Nolbu_Legion> riveryk proba con una consola, pone gdmsetup
<Nolbu_Legion> desbloquea y en el combo elegis unity o otro
<Dimitruss> comprado manes , wine con playonlinux mucho mejor ahora me funciona el point y el excel y parece tambien mas rapido
<lopez> una pregunta por que al querer jugar en ren al wormux la pc cliente al ingresar dice socket malo
<maverick_> wenas
<maverick_> alguien sabe si se puede eliminar librerias-dev?? y que los programas sigan funcionando? en teoria solo se necesitan para compilar, correcto?
<maverick_> si borro todas pasara algo?
<maxi_> Hola a todos, nesecito ayuda con algo que no puedo solucionar
<cousteau> empieza por la descripción del problema
<maxi_> Problemas con la actualizacion, me aparece esto: No se pudieron descargar todos los índices de los repositorios
<maxi_> El repositorio quizá no esté disponible o no se pudo contactar con él por problemas en la red. Si hay disponible una versión más antigua del índice que falló, se usará esa versión. En caso contrario el repositorio se ignorará. Compruebe su conexión de red y que la dirección del repositorio esté escrita correctamente en las preferencias. Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/cheleb/bllender-svn/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<maxi_>   404  Not Found
<maxi_> Algunos archivos de índice no se han podido descargar, se han ignorado,
<cousteau> traducción: "El PPA de Blender que has añadido ha dejado de dar soporte a Ubuntu Lucid.  Si quieres el último Blender bájatelo de la página o busca otro PPA"
<cousteau> ah, no, de hecho la errata creo que es que es "blender-svn" y no "bllender-svn"
<maxi_> ¿ Como e el comando para descargar el ppa ?
<cousteau> ¿cómo añadiste ese repositorio?
<maxi_> Dede el gestor de actualizaciones y aparecio esto
<cousteau> bueno, de todas formas...  el comando viene en https://launchpad.net/~cheleb/+archive/blender-svn
<maxi_> Ok, gracia, ahora entro a ese link y fijo si lo soluciono
<cousteau> maxi_, cómo añadiste ese ppa, de todas formas?
<maxi_> Ok, ahora por google de esta forma: como instalar blender ppa en ubuntu y cn el que mesalgabien mando el link por aca
<cousteau> bájate blender de la página y ya está...
<cousteau> no hace falta instalarlo ni nada, sólo descomprimirlo y doble-clic el ejecutable para abrirlo
<cousteau> si quieres te puedes poner un lanzador en el menú o el escritorio
<cousteau> (además el SVN no creo que fuese muy bien)
<Guest22499> hola buenas tardes quien me puede ayudar ..!! quisiera saber como Cambiar el propietario de la carpeta "red5" en ubuntu
<cousteau> sudo chown usuario red5
<cousteau> (cambia "usuario" por el usuario que quieras)
<Guest22499> yo coloco este comando sudo chown -R nobody\: /opt/red5
<Guest22499> y me dice que no es valido o que el archivo o directorio no existen y ya he verificado varias veces la ruta y es la correcta
<cousteau> no sé si hace falta el \ delante del :
<cousteau> existe el usuario "nobody"?
<Guest22499> donde puede ver la lista de usuarios ?
<Guest22499> porque nobody  creo que es nadie
<cousteau> hm, nobody parece que está admitido...  sea lo que sea
<Guest22499> ni idea eso es para que nadie sea el propietario
<cousteau> pues si el directorio existe...  no sé qué puede pasar
<cousteau> ls -ld /opt/red5
<Guest22499> pero en el terminal meto ese comando y de aparece lo que dije antes
<cousteau> a ver qué dice
<cousteau> qué sale si pones   ls -ld /opt/red5
<Guest22499> igual me dice que no existe el archivo o directorio
<cousteau> eso es que no has comprobado lo suficiente que la ruta es correcta
<Guest22499> si ya verifique y la ruta es corecta
<cousteau> pues si ls -ld /opt/red5 dice que no existe es que la ruta no es correcta
<cousteau> como no sea que se llama Red5 o RED5 o ReD5 o...
<cousteau> o que no esté en /opt
<Guest22499> si la ruta es openmeetings/opt/red5
<Guest22499> igual a como la escribi
<maxi_> http://www.ubuntips.com.ar/2011/12/15/blender-2-61-instalacion-sencilla-mediante-ppa/ entre aca paa ver si lo podia solucionar, pero no pude, ahora entro a la pagina de blender, gracias
<sisa_> fantatic
<sisa_> hola, necesito ayuda para crear un servidor, kiero conectar un tv al ordenata por cable red pero al parecer solo me permito por un servidor....
<cousteau> servidor de qué?
<cousteau> supongo que de streaming...
<cousteau> bueno, se puede hacer con varios programas, entre otros con VLC
<sisa_> cousteau: como hacer un servidor con vlc?
<maca> con el reproductor media vlc?
<sisa_> supongo que se referia a ese...
<sisa_> hola, necesito ayuda para crear un servidor, kiero conectar un tv al ordenata por cable red pero al parecer solo me permito por un servidor....
<Deckon> vnc?
<maca> uff, lo siento sisa. No tengo tanto conocimiento con servidores,,,sólo desktop
<sisa_> Deckon: que hay con vnc?
<Deckon> nu sep
<Deckon> que es vlc?
<maca> para mi entender, es el reproductor media, vlc
<Deckon> +1
<maca> ese icono que tiene un cono de tráfico
<Deckon> por eso preguntaba si no hacia referencia a vnc?
<sisa_> no, creo que hubo una tecla equivocada nlc... vnc
<sisa_> es que me he instalado u12.04 y tengo varios problemas que solucionar...
<sisa_> entre ellos, la tarjeta grafica.   alguientiene el mismo problema con: VGA SiS 771/671
<sisa_> lo ha solucionado?
<maca> echa un vistazo aquí (no tengo esa tarjeta gráfica, pero por ayudarte...), a ver si te vale: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1364097
<sisa_> maca: ok
<sisa_> maca: no va, esa es una para u.10.10, no me va para u12, al parecer no hay nada aun....
<maca> pero lo has hecho?
<maca> hiciste los comandos que ponía?
<cousteau> yo lo que decía es que con VLC se puede hacer streaming...  pero vale cualquier programa que pueda hacer streaming
<cousteau> ...se ha ido :(
<maca> es que a veces, aunque sea para 10, puede funcionar perfectamente en el 12
<jabs> join #cakephp-es
<jmanuel_cool> bueno, los privaré de mi agradable presencia hasta mañana
<sefac> nick jabs
<dei> qmas
<dei> necesito ayuda mi gente
<Goku> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<dei> quien me ayuda con un problema de un ban??
<Goku> ban? eh?
<dei> si 3g
<Goku> explicate
<Goku> no entiendo
<dei> es huawei
<dei> lo conecto y me aparece como memoria.
<dei> no lo recnoce como dispositivo de moden
<israel__> es una usb telcel?
<Goku> ah.. modem.. di el modelo y eso, pero igual yo nunca configure ninguno.
<dei> digite
<dei> digitel
<dei> E353 de HUAWEI
<israel__> dei: http://effiejayx.wordpress.com/2009/03/31/conectandote-con-digitel-bam-3g-con-ubuntu-linux/
<dei> en realidad se colca asi... HUAWEI E353
<dei> jeje...
<sambalespetri> buenas. desde que instalé 12.04 no puedo hacer que el modem de banda ancha móvil se active automáticamente al inicio.
<israel__> sambalespetri: que modem es?
<Xago> cómo era para revisar la capacidad de memoria de un equipo?
<carnau> ¿Qué tipo de memoria?
<Xago> no la mia ...jeje
<Xago> la usada y la disponible
<dei> mi  pana soy el del BAN3g
<carnau> Hay varios tipos de memoria en un ordenador, tienes la RAM, los discos duros, etc
<dei> no me ha servido el tutorial de la pagina que me mandaste
<carnau> Xago, puedes mirar en la utilidad de discos
<Xago> comandos :P
<carnau> Xago, man du
<dei> alguien me ayuda con lo del moden?? (BAN3G)
<sambalespetri> xago: top
<Xago> sambalespetri, excelente...eso era lo que necesitaba, gracias
<sambalespetri> x nada
<dei> alguien sabe porque el moden no me lo recoonoce ubuntu?? solo lo acepta como memoria
<dei> alguien sabe porque el moden no me lo recoonoce ubuntu?? solo lo acepta como memoria
<sambalespetri> dei: investiga por un paquete llamdo "usb-modeswitch"
<esmirlin> se puede eliminar nautilus y sobrevivir sólo con marlin¿?
<sambalespetri> si mal no recuerdo: marlin no tiene panel adicional. yo sin eso no vivo
<esmirlin> a ver para mí marlin tiene todo lo que necesito
<esmirlin> pero si hago un sudo apt-get purge nautilus todo el escritorio de gnome también se desinstala :S
<cousteau> esmirlin, creo que gnome depende de nautilus para el fondo de escritorio.  Pero ahora con Unity no tengo ni idea.
<esmirlin> utilizo gnome shell de todas formas :S
<cousteau> sé que en XFCE se puede quitar el que viene (Thunar) y poner otro por defecto
<esmirlin> estoy enamorado de elementary! xDD y marlin es simplemente genial
<dei> alguien sabe porque el moden no me lo recoonoce ubuntu?? solo lo acepta como memoria
<dei> natty
<cousteau> dei, a lo mejor con un ubuntu más moderno
<nas> actualiza, si
<locum> buenasssssssssss
<locum> al fin!
<locum> cousteau, como va tanto tiempo?
<cousteau> pues no pasa en balde
<locum> dimelo a mi, cambie el portatil y acabo de instalar ubuntu
<locum> esto en vez de ir a mejor va a peor :(
<locum> no reconoce la duracion de la bateria, la conectividad lentisima, la camara como no sin funcionar bien
<locum> nadie para ayuda?
<locum> cousteau,  tienes 5 min?
<init> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<init> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<init> :P
<locum> ubuntu 12.04 no reconoce duracion de bateria
<locum> conectividad muy mala
<locum> touchpad multi touch no reconocido
<locum> nvidia 540m no reconocida
<init> instala el programa 'acpi' (  sudo apt-get install acpi  ) y luego ejecutalo en el terminal
<locum> ahh si y donde se fue la opcion de iniciar on gnome
<init> que te sale?
<locum> dame 1 min y te digo
<locum> init, Battery 0: Charging, 38%, charging at zero rate - will never fully charge.
<locum> tiene gracia
<init> ahora a buscar ese error… realmente nunca me paso :P
<locum> uf, el portatil es nuevo tiene 15 dias
<init> el tuyo al menos te arranca bien, el mio ni eso!! jaja
<locum> ubuntu va a peor la verdad
<locum> con lo bien q iba la 9 o la 10
<locum> metieron unity y fue todo barranca abajo
<init> yo luego de la 9 me cambie y sigamos en el ot
<init> !ot locum
<kubot> locum: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
#ubuntu-es 2012-05-15
<esmirlin> se pueden cambiar los botones de las ventanas maximizadas para que sean como los del tema que usemos en lugar de los de ambiance?
<Ripper_Head> No hay casi nada de movimiento
<Ripper_Head> Naa mas bien
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<joaquin> tengo una pregunta como puedo instalar pecl en ubuntu 12.04
<itxshell> buenas noches
<Transhumanist> ciao
<coleix> como elimino alguna de las variaciones del español de spellcheck? Tengo como 22 y se me hace más difícil cambiar entre el español y el ingles rápido
<danker> itxshell: hola, buenas noches, al final que resolvio usted
<coleix> como borro las variaciones del español que no necesito del spellcheck?
<itxshell> buenas noches danker
<itxshell> aun no pero mañanba lo hare
<itxshell> mañana*
<danker> ok, pues suerte itxshell
<locum> como instalo google app engine en ubuntu 12.04?
<Piazy> Hello
<locum> hola
<Piazy> locum do you speak english?
<locum> sure
<Piazy> :D
<Piazy> where are you from?
<Transhumanist> http://terse-words.blogspot.com.au/2012/05/install-google-app-engine-on-ubuntu.html
<Transhumanist> https://www.google.com.au/search?ix=aca&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=google+app+engine+ubuntu#hl=en&sclient=psy-ab&q=google+app+engine+ubuntu+12.04&oq=google+app+engine+ubuntu+12.04&aq=f&aqi=q-w1&aql=&gs_l=serp.3..33i21.7371.9379.0.9513.6.6.0.0.0.0.283.1216.2-5.5.0...0.0.hHwHqENLytg&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=33c54117c0a1d19a&biw=1920&bih=955&ix=aca
<cyberplop> como hago para publicar/registrar un bug de firebug de firefox 12 ????????????
<cyberplop> alo?
<SadlyMistaken> muy wenas a todos. Estoy usando imagemagick desde terminal para convertir mis archivos png en jpg, el caso es que como son muchas renombra todos los archivos.. pero en vez de comenzar en 1, comienza en 0... y no se como cambiar esa opción, alguien sabe?
 * xoan buenas
<mikel> Buenas
<mikel> alguien tendría un par de minutos para una duda sobre la rresolución LUBUNTU?
<xoan> !ask mikel
<kubot> mikel: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Carlen> hola
<Cabetux> clear
<Cabetux> jajajaja sorry
<Cabetux> buenos dias!
<Cabetux> consulta:
<Cabetux> estoy con la instalacion de ubuntu 11.10 desde una imagen de CD, al querer actualizar a la 12.04 con el gestor de actualizaciones, no me aparece la version 12.04 como disponible
<Cabetux> :(
<Cabetux> alguna idea de que puede ser?
<xoan> Cabetux: pero tienes ubuntu 11.10 instalado en el equipo?
<Cabetux> si xoan
<xoan> y si ejecutas el gestor de actualizaciones no te aparece la versión 12.04?
<Cabetux> no
<xoan> no necesitas ningún CD para actualizar, aunque puedes usarlo
<Cabetux> tengo 10 mb de ancho de banda de internet
<Cabetux> quisiera actualizarlo directamente desde inet
<Cabetux> no entiendo porque no me aparece la nueva version
<xoan> vale, entonces no entiendo lo de "estoy con la instalacion de ubuntu 11.10 desde una imagen de CD"
<Cabetux> instale ubuntu 11.10 en mi disco duro
<Cabetux> se que hay dos versiones de 11.10
<Cabetux> la version de CD y la version de DVD
<Cabetux> no es asi?
<xoan> son la misma
<Cabetux> bueno... pense que la de DVD instalaba mas paquetes
<Cabetux> tengo instalada en el disco la version 11.10, ya realice el update de paquetes
<Cabetux> no tengo ningun paquete que actualizar
<xoan> para actualizar, simplemente ejecutando el gestor de actualizaciones, y recargando la información de los repositorios, te debería mostrar la versión 12.04: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<xoan> ahí tienes las instrucciones
<Cabetux> abro el gestor de actualizaciones y no me figura "esta disponible una nueva version"
<xoan> Cabetux: mira a ver qué tienes en "Configuración" del gestor de actualizaciones
<xoan> hay una pestaña donde indicas el tipo de versiones a las que actualizar
<Cabetux> ya verifique la configuracion
<Cabetux> hay una opcion que dice: notificarme una nueva version de ubuntu
<xoan> Cabetux: $ lsb_release -a
<Cabetux> y te da a elegir...
<xoan> eso qué te devuelve?
<Cabetux> y le puse: para cualquier version
<Cabetux> lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 11.10
<Cabetux> Release:	11.10 Codename:	oneiric
<xoan> pues prueba desde una terminal: $ gksu update-manager (puedes añadir el modificador "-d", sin comillas, y ahí sí que te debería salir)
<xoan> si sólo ejecutando: $ gksu update-manager no te muestra nada, prueba con: $ gksu update-manager -d
<Cabetux> Falló en GConf: El demonio de D-Bus no está en ejecución
<Cabetux> .estoy en eso xoan
<xoan> Cabetux: reinicia tu sesión, o el equipo si te sigue dando ese erro
<xoan> *error
<xoan> a no ser que hayas tocado algo en la configuración del sistema referente a dbus, claro
<xoan> en cuyo caso tendrías que saber qué fue y arreglarlo
<Cabetux> no toque nada
<Cabetux> la instale hace media hora
<xoan> pues reinicia, y ejecuta de nuevo: $ gksu update-manager -d
<xoan> supongo que habrás iniciado la sesión como tu usuario, no? nada de root ni cosas así
<xoan> y lo estarás ejecutando desde una ventana de terminal en tu escritorio
<Cabetux> si sr
<Cabetux> xoan, soy un usuario avanzado de linux
<Cabetux> soy nuevo en ubuntu
<xoan> pues prueba a reiniciar, porque que dbus no se esté ejecutando sí que es raro
<xoan> Cabetux: pues si eres avanzado en linux, ubuntu es linux
<ELETRONICO_HW> buenos dias
<xoan> venga, a ver si tienes suerte, me tengo que ir
<ELETRONICO_HW> me pueden ayudar? tengo un router dlink dir 300
<Cabetux> xoan, no es lo mismo cada version
<Cabetux> cada distribucion
<Cabetux> a eso me refiero
<Cabetux> bue...
<ELETRONICO_HW> y no entiendo pq no puedo ver el hostname en el router dlink dir 300
<ELETRONICO_HW> hola por favor me pueden ayudar
<lelamal_> !ask | ELETRONICO_HW
<kubot> ELETRONICO_HW: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Cabetux> buenos dias
<Cabetux> continuo sin poder actualizar de la version 11.10 a la version 12.04 LTS
<Cabetux> el gestor de actualizaciones no me muestra que hay una nueva version disponible
<Cabetux> que puede estar pasando?
<carnau> tienes la última versión de todo=
<carnau> Cabetux, ^
<Cabetux> carnau:
<Cabetux> si
<Cabetux> esta AL DIA
<carnau> usas apt o aptitude?
<Cabetux> el gestor de descargas grafico
<carnau> Cabetux, ves al terminal y pon "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<carnau> a ver que dice
<Cabetux> y el gestor de actualizaciones entonces anda mal...
<Cabetux> dame un segundo carnau
<Cabetux> yo soy usuario avanzado de linux, pero no de ubuntu, es la primera vez que la utilizo, conozco apt-get porque use debian mucho tiempo... pero segun lo que vi en todos lados, el gestor grafico de actualizaciones deberia mostrarmelo, es lo que todos me dicen y recomiendan por ahi... pero no aparece
<carnau> Cabetux, debería, ¿modificaste tus sources?
<Cabetux> no
<Cabetux>  no toque el sources.list
<Cabetux> esta tal cual vino "de fabrica"
<carnau> que devuelve un apt-get update?
<carnau> Cabetux, si el gestor de actualizaciones no te muestra la nueva versión, habrá que mirar por qué
<carnau> al fin y al cabo es un frontend de apt
<Cabetux> update? nada...
<Cabetux> el update me actualiza todo y dice: Hecho
<Cabetux> me actualiza los repos
<Cabetux> sin problema
<Cabetux> y el upgrade me dice que no hay nada que actualizar
<Cabetux> lo mismo el dist-upgrade
<carnau> cat /etc/issue
<carnau> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<carnau> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<carnau> Cabetux, pon esos comandos y pégalos en un pastebin
<Cabetux> carnau: http://pastebin.com/Q2t2KJVe
<Cabetux> esta todo OK
<carnau> este es el que viene por defecto : https://gist.github.com/1379433
<carnau> obiamente está pensado para gran bretaña
<carnau> Cabetux, haz una cosa dale alt + F2 y en el comando pon "update-manager -d"
<Cabetux> ya lo hice carnau
<Cabetux> no aparece
<Deckon> los mirrors quedan obsoletos?...si es asi puede que Cabetux tenga unos mirrors obsoletos y por eso no le aparece el update
<carnau> pero no hace tanto tiempo de Oneric, si quedan obsoletos serán los de la antigua LTS
<carnau> los de hace 3 años o así
<Deckon> mas que quedar obsoletos seria quedar desactualizados
<carnau> no creo que sea eso, porque habrá mucha gente en Oneric que quiere pasar a la nueva, no tiene sentido no poder actualizar
<carnau> bueno, tengo que salir, si no está luego ya lo miraremos...
<xacobe_cimadevil> oneric es la 11.10?
<carnau> si
<Deckon> Cabetux, otra cosa que podrias hacer me parece es bajarte el ubuntu al que quieres actualizar y actualizar desde el cd
<Cabetux> el repo que estoy usando tiene las versiones precise y quantal que son posteriores
<Cabetux> asi que no puede ser que haya quedado obsoleto
<Cabetux> Deckon, no me parece la mejor solucion
<Deckon> pues nop no la es
<locum> buenas
<Deckon> o/
<locum> tengo un problema grafico al reiniciar despues de instalar bumblebee
<locum> grafica nvidia gt630m e intel hd3000
<Deckon> detalles
<init> !detalles locum
<kubot> locum: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<locum> Deckon, al iniciar es como si la resolucion se desfasara aparecen millones de punteros y no se puede ver nada
<locum> tube q iniciar x en baja resolucion para poder ver algo
<locum> alguna idea?
<Deckon> locum, revisaste la wiki del proyecto?
<locum> nop, no se ni donde esta
<Deckon> usa el poder de google
<locum> instale bumblebee x el tema q la nvidia estaba activada permananente y me dejaba la bateria en 1 hr de duracion
<cousteau> !hybrid locum
<kubot> locum: hybrid es https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<locum> estoy en ello
<locum> cousteau, estoy mirando eso pero parece q es solo para ati
<cousteau> mencionaban algo de bumblbee
<Deckon> locum, revisa la wiki del proyecto
<cousteau> locum, tú qué tienes?
<locum> cousteau, un i5 con intel hd3000 embebido y una gforce gt 630m de 1gb dedicada
<cousteau> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<cousteau> igual puedes conseguir ayuda (en inglés) en #bumblebee
<locum> ok echo un vistazo x ahi entonces
<locum> gracias
<sisa_> hola, ayuda con conectar sony bravia con ubuntu para acceder al contenido multimedia de mi PC
<israel> sisa_: que es lo que necesitas
<sisa_> alguna idea? que hay con DLNA? como lo busco en psynaptic?
<sisa_> acceder desde la tele al contenido multimedia del pc
<israel> a pues puedes instalar el mediatomb y con ese puedes ver el contenido de tu pc
<israel> sudo apt-get install mediatomb
<sisa_> es decir, que el tv detecte el contenido multimedia del pc por la conexion de red ethernet
<sisa_> israel: vale....
<israel> en tu pc ese comando claro
<sisa_> ya
<israel> se maneja mediante web para compartir la multimedia
<sisa_> ya lo encontre en psynaptic.. lo estoy instalando....
<sisa_> pero tengo que desactivar cortafuego?
<israel> no, solo que tambien tienes que tener una aplicacion compatible con upnp en tu televisor
<sisa_> ya ta instalado mediatomb pero me da error de conexion en la tv, lo detecta pero hay error..
<israel> que es lo que te marca?
<sisa_> me da los datos de conexion puerto, ip etc. pero indica que hay error... voy a probar ....
<israel> sisa_: sudo /etc/init.d/mediatomb start
<israel> e intentas nuevamente
<sisa_> me da error : 1
<sisa_> no se pueden reconocer los servidores compruebe las conexiones
<sisa_> creo que es el cortafuego...
<israel> probablemente
<israel> UDP: 3478, 3479
<israel> TCP: 80, 443, 5223
<sisa_> israel:  para que son esos datos?
<israel> son los puertos que utiliza mediatomb, revisa que tengan acceso desde tu firewall
<hguzman> Buenos dias
<israel> hola
<ShadowByte> hola alguien me podria ayudar?
<israel> !ask | ShadowByte
<kubot> ShadowByte: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<hguzman> soy nuevo en todo este tema de ubuntu y necesito ayuda con la tarjeta wiffi bcm4313
<ShadowByte> quiero instalar ubuntu sobre windows pero solo sobre la particion C:/ las otras no quiero que me las toque
<Deckon> que necesitas hguzman ?
<ShadowByte> en la particion C le puse sistema de ficheros ext4 transaccional
<ShadowByte> fomatear la particion y punto de montaje /boot
<ShadowByte> pero cuando le pongo instalar ahora me dice
<cousteau> ShadowByte, formateaste la partición C:?
<cousteau> /boot?
<ShadowByte> no se definio nun sistema de ficheros raiz por favor corrija esto en el menu de particionado
<ShadowByte> no entiendo :/
<Deckon> ShadowByte, lee sobre los tipos de particiones de linux
<cousteau> por qué le pones /boot a esa partición?
<ShadowByte> le pongo /home en vez de boot?
<cousteau> no, le pones /
<hguzman> lo que pasa es que cuando ejecuto iwconfig me aparece la tarjeta en eth1 y no en wlan0
<ShadowByte> ok
<cousteau> y además, ¿seguro que quieres formatear C?
<israel> ShadowByte: para instalar linux necesitas tener varias particiones, una que es raiz /, otra para swap y una para home
<hguzman> y quiero probra el programa airmon-ng y no me sale un error
<ELETRONICO_HW> alo me pueden ayudar con un router??
<cousteau> ShadowByte, ante la duda, mejor deja que sea el CD el que tome las decisiones, no hagas el particionado manual a menos que sepas lo que haces
<hguzman> creo que aunque estoy navegando bien, de hecho lo hago ahora.. mi tarjeta no esta correctamente instalada
<ShadowByte> israel tengo 150 gb libres como haria para particionar 3 veces esos 150 gb qe me sobran?
<israel> !ask | ELETRONICO_HW
<kubot> ELETRONICO_HW: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<ShadowByte> israel es qe en las otras 2 particiones tengo el backup
<Deckon> hguzman, si estas navegando es por que esta bien instalada
<cousteau> ShadowByte, yo no usaría lo de particionar del instalador, usaría el editor de particiones antes de instalar
<ShadowByte> si estoy ahi
<cousteau> editor de particiones?
<ShadowByte> en el editor pero no se como  seguir
<israel> ShadowByte: con fdisk puedes hacerlo
<israel> pero tienes que saber usarlo :P
<ELETRONICO_HW> mi problema : en mi router no aparece en la lista de Pcs ( hostname) el servidor linux, solo de Pcs windows de la red
<cousteau> israel, con el editor de particiones también y es más fácil, así que no le líes
<ShadowByte> :D
<israel> jaja bueno es que no uso GUI mala costumbre mia
<hguzman> cuando le doy sudo airmon-ng start eth1
<ShadowByte> osea que ahora necesito partir esos 150gb en 2
<hguzman> me sale que el chipset Unknown
<israel> en 3
<cousteau> ShadowByte, a ver, estás en una ventana que pone "GParted" o "Editor de particiones"?
<ShadowByte> no es que el 3ro sera el que  tiene windows
<ShadowByte> se lo instalo arriba
<ShadowByte> cousteau dice Tipo de instalacion
<ShadowByte> cousteau y tiene colores en las particiones
<cousteau> ShadowByte, estás en el instalador.  Yo si quieres hacer particiones a mano usaría mejor el editor de particiones.
<Deckon> ShadowByte, pasanos una captura de tu gparted y dinos donde quieres instalar el windows
<hguzman> no me permite colocar mi tarjeta a modo monitor
<ShadowByte> cousteau como llego hasta ahi?
<israel> hguzman: es compatible tu tarjeta con el programa?
<ShadowByte> hguzman queres robar wirelles XD
<israel> hguzman: que comando utilizas
<cousteau> ShadowByte, para la instalación
<cousteau> ya la continuarás luego
<ShadowByte> cousteau ok
<hguzman> Pues quiero aprender pues me gusta el tema de seguridad en redes
<cousteau> y busca un programa que se llama "gparted" o "Editor de particiones"
<hguzman> pero basicamente lo que quiero es hacer un prueba
<ELETRONICO_HW> alooo?
<cousteau> como no sé dónde está, prueba pulsando Alt-F2, escribe "gparted" y pulsa enter
<cousteau> ahí tienes más libertad para crear particiones y se ve mejor
<hguzman> de hecho buscando en internet encontre algunos articulos y pude cambiar el driver pero la señal se puso muy baja
<israel> hguzman: hay formas mas faciles de hacerlo si no eres bueno con la cosola, usa wepcrack
<cousteau> y dejad ya de piratear wifis!  estamos instalando un ubuntu
<hguzman> pues aunque apenas estoy trabajando ubuntu me gustaria trabajar con la consola
<cousteau> pausa, me voy a merendar
<hguzman> pues la idea no es robar internet.. pues yo tengo ... la idea es aprender como funciona
<ShadowByte> che me dice que no tengo privilegios de root
<ShadowByte> le mando un sudo gparted?
<cousteau> ShadowByte, ah sí, o gksudo gparted
<israel> hguzman: entonces para eso esta wikipedia
<hguzman> jajajaja.. en esa estoy
<cousteau> la contraseña creo que el livecd no te la pide
<ShadowByte> cousteau pera que encuentre la consola jejej
<hguzman> pero bueno... gracias por tu aporte y voy a mirar en google un poco mas
<Deckon> hguzman, ve en la documentacion oficial de la utileria
<ShadowByte>  le pongo console y no sale
<ShadowByte> :/
<Deckon> ShadowByte, terminal
<ShadowByte> listo
<ShadowByte> acostumbrado al bt5 jeje
<hguzman> Deckon, israel : gracias por su ayuda
<ShadowByte> listo
<ShadowByte> estoy en el gparted
<Deckon> pasa un captura y dinos donde quieres instalar linux
<israel> ShadowByte: a pues ahora haz lo que tengas que hacer :P
<ShadowByte> en el primero
<ShadowByte> que dice /dev/sda1
<ShadowByte> ntfs 49.27gb
<ShadowByte> en ese quiero
<ShadowByte> que esta winbug ahi
<ShadowByte> quiero instalarle de ahi
<ShadowByte> esavendria a ser una de las 3 partciones que necesito
<ShadowByte> las otras dos las sacare de los 125 que tengo libre
<Deckon> ok, pues si ya estas consiente de lo que quieres pues borra la particio donde qieres poner linux y crea las  tres particiones que quieres
<ShadowByte> una preguntita
<ShadowByte> les doy el mismo espacio a las 3
<ShadowByte> ?
<ShadowByte> o una tiene prioridad sobre otra?
<Deckon> que 3 particiones quieres crear?
<ShadowByte> ya la borre
<ShadowByte> me dijeron que necesito 3 particiones para instalar ubuntu
<Deckon> ,/home, /swap y /root?
<ShadowByte> yes you say
<ShadowByte> XD
<ShadowByte> a eso me referia
<Deckon> es una lap?
<ShadowByte> no esa es una pc
<Deckon> ok, cuanto tienes en ram?
<ShadowByte> 1 ddr2
<itxshell> :( que no eran dos particiones es mas se puede hasta en una sola la instalacion de Linux
<Deckon> si se puede
<itxshell> y entonces por que 3?
<Deckon> si la aprticion se define como /root toddo queda en esa particion
<ShadowByte> aaaah
<ShadowByte> mira
<Deckon> no se, el dijo que queria las 3 particiones
<itxshell> es desaprovechar
<ShadowByte> me quedaron dos unallocated
<ShadowByte> dos ntfs que esas son intocables
<itxshell> mejor que tenga 4 sistemas o 3 sistemas
<ShadowByte> y un extended y 2 ext2
<itxshell> 0.o
<itxshell> comenteme por que ext2?
<ShadowByte> dice
<ShadowByte> new partition #1 ext 50gb
<ShadowByte> la borro?
<Deckon> ShadowByte, es la primera vez que usas linux?
<ShadowByte> Deckon no
<ShadowByte> Deckon nunca instale asi
<Deckon> entonces como lo hiciste?
<ShadowByte> Deckon con la net voy y instalo todo de one en este caso no puedo hacer eso porque hay 2 particiones ntfs que no puedo borrar
<itxshell> tienes mas sistemas operativos en ese pc ? ShadowByte
<ShadowByte> en este momento no
<ShadowByte> porque como me dijeron borre windows
<sisa_> hola, estoy con un bravia, he instalado mediatomb pero me dice que el servidor no es compatible.... el servidor no lo adminte, hay alguna otra aplicacion uqe pueda prbar?
<ShadowByte> le di a delete
<Deckon> ShadowByte, ok, en esa particion que borraste crea una ext4
<itxshell> las nfts son de datos?
<ShadowByte> okay
<ShadowByte> si son respaldos
<ShadowByte> por eso es el problema sino lo haria de una
<ShadowByte> y chau
<ShadowByte> pero esto es nuevo para mi
<ShadowByte> formatear de esta forma
<itxshell> eso no es problema
<ShadowByte> listo ya esta en ext4
<itxshell> siplemente necesitas dos particiones ext 4   el home
<Deckon> ok, eso lo hiciste desde gparted no?
<ShadowByte> Si
<ShadowByte> :D
<itxshell> y la swap que la deberias hacer logica no primaria
<Deckon> bien, ya diste a plicar?
<itxshell> deja intacto lo demas
<ShadowByte> no
<ShadowByte> los otros 200gb quedaran inutiles?
<itxshell> usa el mismo cd de ubuntu para hacer todo
<ShadowByte> que dice extended y unallocated?
<ShadowByte> 300gb son
<itxshell> ok el espacio que tienes disponible usalo como convenga cuanto tienes y como lo quieres dejar?
<ShadowByte> pendrive
<ShadowByte> live usb es
<Deckon> ShadowByte, por eso, no se como esta tu disco por eso te pido que nos pases una captura de gparted
<ShadowByte> ok
<ShadowByte> wait a moment
<ShadowByte> que le saco con la camra y lo paso a la net
<Deckon> ya con apoyo visual podras explicarnos y haremos algo de forma segura y ordenada
<itxshell> definitivamente  hay que ver como tienes eso
<cousteau> perdón, estaba away
<cousteau> ShadowByte, no puedes sacar una captura de pantalla mejor?
<cousteau> la guardas en /tmp (que supongo que estará montada en RAM) y la pegas en imagebin
<ShadowByte> si ya se de eso
<ShadowByte> tampoco soy nuevo en todo
<ShadowByte> XD
<cousteau> a ver, que me he ido un momento y me he perdido...
<itxshell> que version de ubuntu va instalar ShadowByte
<ShadowByte> antes que me valla le dire a que me dedico
<ShadowByte> XD
<ShadowByte> 12.04
<itxshell> http://paraisolinux.com/como-instalar-ubuntu-12-04/  ShadowByte
<itxshell> mas grafico que eso imposible mirelo por favor
<ivedci89> auxilio desaparecieron mis notas tomboy
<cousteau> redimensiona la partición de donde quieras sacar espacio, formatea el hueco como partición extendida, dentro de la partición extendida crea 3: 2/3 ext4 para /home (ponle de etiqueta "home"), 1/3 ext4 para / (ponle de etiqueta "root") y un par de gigas para swap
<cousteau> así a la hora de instalar las tendrás fáciles de localizar.  Simplemente selecciona que use la "home" como /home, la "root" como / y la "swap" como swap
<Deckon> giparde gigas para swap?...un desperdicio....me parece mas sencillo para el que cree una sola particion /root y de hecho me parece es lo que busca
<Deckon> *par de gigas
<Deckon> con /root y una particion swap de 1 giga me parece que tiene suficiente
<itxshell> si ami me parece bien con una sola
<ShadowByte> http://imagebin.org/212476
<ShadowByte> ahi tienen
<itxshell> pero depende de la capacidad de el pc
<itxshell> si es muy bajo en requrimientos la swap ayuda
<ShadowByte> es esto nomas lo otro no creo que me de problemas
<Deckon> si esta bien, ahora que quieres hacer? quieres separar /hoome de /root o tenerlo todo junto?
<ShadowByte> eeeeeeh
<ShadowByte> como sea
<ShadowByte> XD
<itxshell> XD
<ShadowByte> porque recien me dijeron que tenia que hacer 3 particiones
<ShadowByte> jeje
<ShadowByte> si se puede de una
<Deckon> ShadowByte, no es necesario
<ShadowByte> meter todo en una
<ShadowByte> mejor
<ShadowByte> jeje
<Deckon> pero generalmente se hace para una mejor administracion
<Deckon> ok
<ShadowByte> pero como lo tienen utds?
<Deckon> crea una particion de 1 giga para swap
<ShadowByte> ok
<Deckon> eso en la particion que creaste para linux
<ShadowByte> ok
<ShadowByte> le pongo swap con los 50 gb
<itxshell> pero que eleime las particiones que no le dio uso
<itxshell> ShadowByte,  no vio el enlace que le di?
<itxshell> o se burla de nosotros?
<ShadowByte> ¬¬
<ShadowByte> eso va depsues que tenga todo hecho
<ShadowByte> no puedo hacer de una porque me va a borrar los ntfs
<ShadowByte> ¬¬
<Deckon> ShadowByte, no, una particion swap de 1giga y el resto que sea ext4
<ShadowByte> ok
<cousteau> Deckon, con /root solo el sistema no va
<ShadowByte> me dice
<Deckon> como no?
<cousteau> necesita tener /
<itxshell> yo me quedo qap  XD
<ShadowByte> new size le meti 1500mib
<cousteau> /root es la carpeta personal de root
<ShadowByte>  create as logical partition
<Deckon> cousteau, si a la prticion root me refiero
<ShadowByte> fole system linux-swap
<Deckon> "/"
<ShadowByte> label?
<Deckon> si
<cousteau> ShadowByte, lo estás metiendo todo en una partición extendida, no?
<ShadowByte> que pongo en label
<Deckon> nada
<ShadowByte> no en unallocated
<itxshell> http://paraisolinux.com/instalar-ubuntu-10-04-paso-a-paso/
<cousteau> yo pondría algo en los labels para tenerlo más fácil a la hora de instalar
<ShadowByte> era en la ext4 que tenia que ponerle
<ELETRONICO_HW> hola alguien me puede ayudar?
<cousteau> para saber cuál va a ser para home y cuál para / (aunque se puede ver por los tamaños)
<ShadowByte> osea que no lo hago en unallocated
<Deckon> ShadowByte, mira, en la particion ext4 que tienes esa redimensionala dejando 1 giga libre
<ShadowByte> lo hago en la que dice new partition #1
<ShadowByte> okay
<Deckon> ese giga libre lo combiertes en swap
<lelamal_> !ask | ELETRONICO_HW
<ShadowByte> ok ok
<kubot> ELETRONICO_HW: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Deckon> ShadowByte, cuando ya lo tengas listo pasa un captura pero desde tu computadora, tomas la captura con la tecla ImpPant
<ELETRONICO_HW> lelamal_: lo qu pasa q tengo problema q mi router no visualiza el hostname de mi pc linux ubuntu
<ShadowByte> cual delas 3 es primary partition  logical partition o extended partition?
<Deckon> la primera es primaria, la segunda es extendida, y las que estan en extendida son logicas
<Deckon> ha te refieres a la prticion que estas haciendo?
<ShadowByte> pero digo la swap cual de esas 3 opciones es?
<Deckon> hasla primaria
<cousteau> mejor lógica, no?
<cousteau> que vaya dentro de la extendida, como las otras dos
<ShadowByte> :/
<Deckon> como quieras ShadowByte, es lo mismo tecnicamente
<ShadowByte> a ok
<cousteau> un windows preinstalado a día de hoy ya gasta 3 particiones primarias sólo para el windows, el recovery y el no sé qué más, así que sólo queda 1, que será la extendida
<ShadowByte> logical ya les muestro como quedo
<Deckon> te explico, solo puedes tener 4 particiones en tu sistema(primarias) para poder tener mas particiones tienes que hacer una de esas extendida para poder hacer mas particiones(logicas)
<ShadowByte> mejor meto todo linux en una no?
<ShadowByte> XD
<cousteau> por eso decía yo de meterlo todo en la lógica
<Deckon> por eso era lo que te decia, solo redimensiona la particion ext4
<ShadowByte> a oko le meto 300
<ShadowByte> qe use todo
<Deckon> cousteau, lo que pasa es que tiene una particion de carenta y tantos primaria, luego tiene una extendida con las ntfs logicas y otras sin formato
<Deckon> *cuarenta
<ShadowByte> ahora la pregunta del millon
<Deckon> por eso para que no se complique que haga 1 primra ext4 y otra primaria swap
<ShadowByte> como hago para juntar las sin formato con la ext4 y la extended?
<Deckon> si necesita mas ya tiene la logica sin formato para tomar
<Deckon> ShadowByte, eso no se puede,
<ShadowByte> ok
<Deckon> lo que puedes hacer es eliminar la sin formato y crearte otra particion de almasenamiento
<ShadowByte> eso mismo queria hacer
<ShadowByte> nos estamos entendiendo
<ShadowByte> jejeje
<ShadowByte> le doy click derecho a las unallocated y la opcion delete me aparece desactivada
<ShadowByte> solo me dice new e information
<ShadowByte> :/
<Deckon> si ponle new
<Deckon> le das el formato que quieras y la redimensionas para ocupar todo el espacio sin formato
<ShadowByte> se las estoy pasando a extended
<ShadowByte> esta mal?
<ShadowByte> le agrego a extended y se consumen las de unallocated
<ShadowByte> esta bien eso?
<Deckon> no entendi bien la verdad..pasa captura como va quedando
<ShadowByte> ok
<locum> alguien a usado google app engine?
<ShadowByte> http://imagebin.org/212477
<ShadowByte> esa es http://imagebin.org/212477
<Deckon> ShadowByte, ves las 2 particioes unallocated?, bueno elimalas o dales algun formato, esas particiones tienen que ser logicas
<ShadowByte> eliminarlas no puedo porque me da solo 2 opciones me dice new e info
<ShadowByte> como te decia se las estaba pasando a extended sta mal?
<ShadowByte> *esta
<Deckon> la verdad no entiendo a que te refieres con pasarlas a extendida
<ShadowByte> ok voy a esa particion
<ShadowByte> l segunda de la imagen
<ShadowByte> http://imagebin.org/212477
<ShadowByte> y le doy a resize
<ShadowByte> y le agrego capacidad
<ShadowByte> al agregarle se le elimina a unallocated
<ShadowByte> eso esta mal?
<Deckon> quieres decir que redimensionas la particion extendida?
<ShadowByte> si
<Deckon> ok, si lo puedes hacer pero con que fin?
<ShadowByte> digo que meto la memoria sin formato en esa particion
<Deckon> eso no se puede
<ShadowByte> o tengo que hacer otra ext4 y darle el espacio de la unallocated
<ShadowByte> ?
<Deckon> oO
<Deckon> hiciste pure mi cerebro compa
<ShadowByte> X'D
<ShadowByte> ya casi ya casi
<ShadowByte> Haber vamos a hacerla clarita
<ShadowByte> esa particion extended de cuanto espacio me la recomendas que sea?
<Deckon> compa mira me parece que tienes broncas de concepto, la particion extendida es solo una particion donde puedes meter muchas particiones logicas
<ShadowByte> aaah
<ShadowByte> ok le doy formato a las unallocated
<Deckon> si
<ShadowByte> de que tipo de file system ext4?
<Deckon> no se compa, si quieres es que no se para que las bayas a ocupar
<Deckon> *vayas
<Deckon> si la quieres como almacenamiento y algun dia te da por meter windows podrias hacerlas ntfs
<ShadowByte> si es para eso
<ShadowByte> pero no lo de meter windows
<ShadowByte> meter fotos,peliculas, programas como virtual box
<Deckon> dale el formato que tu quieras, ext4 o ntfs
<ShadowByte> ok
<ShadowByte> listo
<ShadowByte> la segunda me deja elegir solo primary partition
<ShadowByte> la 2da sin formato
<Deckon> oO
<ShadowByte> http://imagebin.org/212477
<ShadowByte> la ultima le do a new y me deja crear solo una primary partition
<Deckon> eso no deberia ocurrir
<Deckon> deberia dejarte crear particion logicas
<ShadowByte> no te olvides que tengo 4 logicas color celeste
<ShadowByte> y una colr azul
<ShadowByte> le tomo una foto si quieres
<mimecar> ShadowByte: si tienes 4 lógicas no podrás crear nada más
<mimecar> no es lo mismo tener 4 particiones lógicas
<arp-> que lio de particiones tenes ahi
<mimecar> que varias particiones dentro de una lógica
<ShadowByte> mimecar si creo que la /dev/sda2 extended 97.66gb no deberia estar en celeste
<arp-> ShadowByte:  ya tenes algun OS instalado?
<ShadowByte> tenia
<ShadowByte> pero lo borre hace un rato
<arp-> vas a instalar todo de 0 ?
<ShadowByte> es que si o si no debo borrar 2 particiones que tengo con data
<ShadowByte> ahora te paso una foto
<arp-> ah
<Deckon> ShadowByte, mejor ahorita enfocate en instalar ubuntu y ya luego ves lo de las otras particiones
<ShadowByte> miren
<ShadowByte> http://imagebin.org/212481
<arp-> si la habia visto
<ShadowByte> la 3ra y 4ta ntfs es un backup
<ShadowByte> no puedo borrarlas
<arp-> ah
<arp-> ok
<arp-> son temporales
<ShadowByte> 2da y 3ra digo
<arp-> o pensas dejarlas?
<ShadowByte> no
<arp-> ah
<ShadowByte> son temporales porque no tengo una bahia o un pendrive tan grande
<ShadowByte> XD
<ShadowByte> despues las paso a home
<ShadowByte> y despues las borro
<ShadowByte> y se las meto a home
<arp-> ok
<ShadowByte> o a ubuntu
<ShadowByte> como sea
<arp-> y las demas
<arp-> podes borrarlas?
<ShadowByte> sis
<arp-> empeza haciendo una Swap
<ShadowByte> todo menos el backuo
<arp-> al principio entonces
<ShadowByte> backup
<arp-> para que luego al borrar las NFTS.. puedas re acomodar la del FS
<arp-> sin que moleste otra en el medio
<ShadowByte> ok asi que borro todo
<ShadowByte> me quedaron solo las 2 del backup
<ShadowByte> y la extended
<arp-> claro
<arp-> deja las NTFS nomas
<arp-> luego crea una Swap al principio
<ShadowByte> listo
<arp-> cuanta RAM tenes?
<ShadowByte> 1
<ShadowByte> ddr2
<arp-> hace una Swap de 2.3Gb
<ShadowByte> 667mhz
<arp-> um
<Deckon> un desperdicio tanta swap
<arp-> que es un Pentium 3?
<ShadowByte> XD
<arp-> vas a usar Ubuntu?
<Deckon> con 1 giga la sobra
<ShadowByte> amd athlon 2.7ghz
<arp-> ah
<arp-> ok ok
<arp-> como dijo 667mhz
<ShadowByte>  he
<arp-> ok
<ShadowByte> o me equivoque
<ShadowByte> pera son cul le sigue a 667?
<ShadowByte> 1333 creo que es
<ShadowByte> bueno ta ya era
<ShadowByte> free space preceding (MIB)=1
<ShadowByte> New Size(MIB)=2500
<ShadowByte> Free space que le pongo ahi 0?
<ShadowByte> esa es la swap
<arp-> espacio libre al principio 0
<ShadowByte> ok me quedo asi
<ShadowByte> create as primary partition
<arp-> sep
<ShadowByte> file system ntfs
<arp-> ntfs?
<ShadowByte> ok ahora hago una para home
<arp-> por que ntfs?
<ShadowByte> ok le pongo ext4?
<arp-> no
<ShadowByte> cual
<arp-> de cuanto es esa?
<ShadowByte> es la swap de 2
<arp-> y si es swap
<arp-> el tipo de FS es Swap / Area de Intercambio
<ShadowByte> a ok
<arp-> no NTFS, ni ext4
<ShadowByte> en label le pongo swap
<arp-> nah
<arp-> no hace falta
<arp-> ponele si quers..
<ShadowByte> ok
<ShadowByte> listo ahora
<ShadowByte> otra para root?
<arp-> crea otra
<arp-> swap te quedo en sda1
<ShadowByte> dice new partition #1
<ShadowByte> nomas
<arp-> definiste el tipo de FS?
<Deckon> ShadowByte,no, si ya tiienes la swap ya aplica los cambios e inica el instalador
<ShadowByte> quedo en linux-swap
<arp-> ok
<arp-> bueno create la otra
<arp-> para el FS
<ShadowByte> mmm
<ShadowByte> de cuanto¡?
<arp-> y de cuanto es tu disco?
<Deckon> ShadowByte, ya deberias tener una ext4 y otra swap
<arp-> :S
<ShadowByte> 350
<arp-> Deckon: lindo lio de particiones tiene
<Deckon> la ext4 es para / y la swap pues swap
<ShadowByte> 50 esta en el backup
<Deckon> arp-, si, lo se
<arp-> um
<arp-> y tiene una ext4 ya?
<ShadowByte> ese / de cuanto debe ser
<ShadowByte> ?
<ShadowByte> no es el que voy a hacer
<ShadowByte> porque lo borre cuando dijeron que deje solo el backup
<Deckon> :|
<ShadowByte> X'D
<Deckon> ShadowByte, que paso con la particion ext4 que ya tenias?
<ShadowByte> lo borre porque me dijeron que solo deje el backup
<arp-> yo debo irme., salu2
<ShadowByte> las 2 particiones del backup
<Deckon> :|
<ShadowByte> que tiene que ir primero el ext4 y despues el swap?
<ShadowByte> en ese orden?
<Deckon> no creo pero no estoy seguro
<ShadowByte> ok lo intento
<ShadowByte> cuanto espacio le doy 4gb?
<ShadowByte> ahi es donde va instalado ubunt no?
<Deckon> mira swap con 1 giga te basta, para / le dejas el resto de esa particion
<ShadowByte> ok
<ShadowByte> bueno me quedo algo asi
<ShadowByte> un ext4
<ShadowByte> de 26gb
<ShadowByte> un linux swap de 2
<ShadowByte> dos ntfs que es el backup de 50 entre los 2
<ShadowByte> y un ultimo ntfs que es el de home
<ShadowByte> estoy listo?
<Deckon> no
<Deckon> el ext4 es tu / hay ira tu home
<ShadowByte> si
<Deckon> ademas no puedes usar una particion ntfs
<ShadowByte> recien me dijeron que ntfs es para almacenamiento
<ShadowByte> peliculas,fotos,
<Deckon> ntfs es el sistema de archivos de windows
<ShadowByte> ok
<ShadowByte> le meto ext4 tambien entonces?
<ShadowByte> ok ok ya entendi
<Deckon> si solo lo vas a usar de almasenamiento dejalo como ntfs pero eso no sera tu /home
<Deckon> tu /home ya esta en /
<ShadowByte> me guie por esta maldita imagen
<ShadowByte> http://paraisolinux.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/linux-partition-installation.png
<Deckon> asi podrias poner tu sistema, pero en este caso no sera asi, solo usaras / y /swap
<ShadowByte> ok
<ShadowByte> me quedo algo asi
<ShadowByte>  http://imagebin.org/212486
<Deckon> perfecto
<ShadowByte> XD
<Deckon> ShadowByte, ahora redimensiona la particion extendida para que que consuma la segunda unallocated
<Deckon> ya te entedi alfin eso, es que en las otras capturas no salia bien y parecia que las 2 unallocated estaba dentro de la extendida
<Deckon> pero no 1 esta dentro y la otra esta afuera
<ShadowByte> como hago?
<Deckon> seleccion la partcion extendida y le das a redimensionar
<ShadowByte> a claro como decia
<ShadowByte> XD
<ShadowByte> por eso te preguntaba si estaba mal
<Deckon> si , es que como no alcanzaba a ver todas las particiones bien no entendia
<ShadowByte> mira ahora la extended quedo de 183
<ShadowByte> y abajo quedo una sin formato de 123
<Deckon> captura
<ShadowByte> http://imagebin.org/212488
<Deckon> todo esto no lo pudimos ahorrar compa si pasaras las capturas del escritorio que puedes sacar con la tecla ImpPant
<Deckon> si, ahora si ya progresamos
<ShadowByte> :P
<Deckon> ahora si ya aplica los cambios
<ShadowByte> que laburo que  fue mas de una hora
<ShadowByte> dos por decirlo
<ShadowByte> jejeje
<ShadowByte> bueno ahora si a instalar no?
<Deckon> una vez se aplique todo inicias el instalador y cuando estes en particionado das a manual y ya solo indicas que la particion ext4 sea / y la swap swap, las demas ni las peles
<ShadowByte> jajajaja
<mimecar> no separas /home?
<ShadowByte> creo que va todo en una
<ShadowByte> XD
<mimecar> es una mala idea
<mimecar> pero es tu equipo
<ShadowByte> por?
<mimecar> si formateas perderás todos tus datos
<mimecar> o si le pasa algo a la partición adios a los datos
<ShadowByte> XD
<tkw-one_darkness> y quien formatea para conservar datos?
<ShadowByte> si como hacia con windows
<ShadowByte> tenia 3 particiones
<Deckon> ShadowByte, es lo que te explicaba hace algunos metros de log mas arriba
<ShadowByte> pero no os preocupeis puedo volver atras
<ShadowByte> X'D
<mimecar> dentro de dos minutos podrás hablar ShadowByte
<tkw-one_darkness> en mi opinion en vez de crear una particion para home, es mejor crear una particion ext3 o ext4 para los datos entonce asi si cambias de version o distro de linux solo la instalas por defecto y siempre tendras los datos disponibles para cualquier distro....
<Deckon> para que ext3?
<mimecar> tkw-one_darkness: los datos del usuario están en /home
<Deckon> +1
<tkw-one_darkness> para los datos en general .. no solo para datos de usuario y programas....
<ShadowByte> :B
<ShadowByte> volvi
<ShadowByte> me baneo temporalmente el bot
<ShadowByte> mira elegi la swap
<ShadowByte> y dice utilizar como
<ShadowByte> area de intercambio?
<tkw-one_darkness> mimecar: en /home hay muchas cosas aparte de los datos .... por eso mi solucion es mas practica.
<mimecar> home es para los datos del usuario, no es para instalar programas ahí
<Deckon> +1
<mimecar> tkw-one_darkness: entonces con tu forma que haces, sincronizar todos los datos con una partición externa?
<tkw-one_darkness> yo redirecciono los programas para que graben archivos en la particion de datos.
<mimecar> tienes redireccionado todo tu home?
<Deckon> con salvar los archivos ocultos se obtiene el mismo resultado no?
<tkw-one_darkness> en dicha particion creo una estructura de carpetas a mi conveniencia... ... y como dije eso facilita que pueda quitar una distro y montar otra facilmente
<tkw-one_darkness> y los datos siempre disponibles para cualquier distro.
<Deckon> interea
<mimecar> tkw-one_darkness: no veo ventajas, es lo mismo que tener home en una partición aparte
<Deckon> *interesante pero eso solo le sirve a los distrohopers
<mimecar> puedes compartir la home entre diferentes distros aunque no es buena idea
<ShadowByte> bueno que hago al final
<ShadowByte> ?
<tkw-one_darkness> mimecar: parece lo mismo pero no es lo mismo.... porque si tienes varias distros en tu equipo veras que cada una graba en el home datos o ficheros que modifican el comportamiento de las otra distos...
<mimecar> ya
<ShadowByte> ya
<mimecar> ShadowByte: separa home
<mimecar> tkw-one_darkness: si tienes varias distribuciones también tienes que tener un disco grande
<Deckon> tkw-one_darkness, seria mejor instalar los / y tener solo una particion comun para datos y te evitas los links
<ShadowByte> osea que ese sin formato que me quedo
<ShadowByte> le hago un home con ntfs?
<mimecar> ShadowByte: ?, separa tu home
<mimecar> con EXT4
<mimecar> ntfs no se usa para las particiones de linux
<ShadowByte> ok
<Deckon> me voy ya no creo soportar otra hora de armado de particiones
<ShadowByte> ok
<ShadowByte> ahora quedo ext4
<ShadowByte> azulcito
<ShadowByte> http://imagebin.org/212488
<mimecar> si usas ntfs para cosas de linux no puedes usar el sistema de permisos
<ShadowByte> igual a ese pero nada mas que el ultimo quedo en ex4
<ShadowByte> ok
<ShadowByte> ahora instalo?
<mimecar> si has definido las particiones ya si
<ShadowByte> no
<ShadowByte> me falta eso
<ShadowByte> bueno ahora estoy en el tipo de instalacion
<ShadowByte> el primer ext4 que vendria a ser / o root
<ShadowByte> utilizar como sistemas de ficheros ext4 transaccional le puse
<ShadowByte> le tilde donde dice formatear la particion
<ShadowByte> y punto de montaje le puse /
<mimecar> sólo puede ser /
<ShadowByte> ok
<ShadowByte> en el swap
<ShadowByte> utilizar como
<ShadowByte> area de intercambio no?
<mimecar> si
<ShadowByte> y el ultimo ext4
<ShadowByte> le pongo usar como ext4
<ShadowByte> formatear la particion?
<ShadowByte> y punto de montaje /home
<ShadowByte> ?
<mimecar> que más necesitas?
<ShadowByte> digo si esta bien eso
<mimecar> si
<ShadowByte> le tildo en formatear la particion
<ShadowByte> listo
<ShadowByte> esta instalando
<ShadowByte> :D
<ShadowByte> Bueno parece que eso es todo
<ShadowByte> Muchisimas gracias a vos a israel a cousteau a Deckon
<ShadowByte> y si me olvido de algun otro
<ShadowByte> Muchisimas gracias a vos a israel a cousteau a Deckon
<ShadowByte> Y bueno soy medio choto porque como les decia nunca habia tocado el tema de los backups
<ShadowByte> siempre lo instalaba y ya
<mimecar> acostumbrate a hacer backups semanales
<ShadowByte> Hoy aprendi muchas cosas gracias a utds
<mimecar> en un disco externo
<cousteau> de nada :)
<ShadowByte> que pasa falla dicha version?
<mimecar> en windows tienes que hacer lo mismo
<mimecar> una subida de tensión y tu disco duro pasa a mejor vida
<ShadowByte> a ok
<ShadowByte> pense que era un problema de la distro
<ShadowByte> pero si la data valiosa la subo a la nube
<ShadowByte> o tengo un pendrive
<mimecar> mientras lo actualices cada poco tiempo..
<Harpagornis> Buenas a todos
<ShadowByte> Genial ahora si mis ultimos agradecimientos y ya me despido
<ShadowByte> quedo
<ShadowByte> por si llego a tener algun problema o duda pasare por este canal
<ShadowByte> muchas gracias!!!
<ShadowByte> unapc mas con ubuntu en el mundo
<ShadowByte> :D
<CaBeTuX> hola gente!
<CaBeTuX> no hay caso, no puedo actualizar de 11.10 a 12.04
<CaBeTuX> a alguien se le ocurre porque puede llegar a ser?
<CaBeTuX> en el download manager no me muestra la opcion de nueva distribucion disponible
<cousteau> CaBeTuX, ni idea
<cousteau> como no sea que desactivaste la opción...
<CaBeTuX> y como la voy a desactivar ¿?
<cousteau> prueba   update-manager -d
<CaBeTuX> ya probe cousteau, VARIAS veces
<cousteau> con -d?
<CaBeTuX> si sr
<CaBeTuX> con sudo, sin sudo
<CaBeTuX> por consola, sin consola
<cousteau> a lo mejor están haciendo cosas raras los repositorios...  me he metido en http://packages.ubuntu.com pero no va bien
<EagleScreen> cual es la aplicacionq ue deberia usar para grabar vídeo por la webcam?
<mimecar> cheese
<buenaventura> sí, cheese es simple y funcional
<EagleScreen> and what happened with.. camorama?
<EagleScreen> perdon, ya no esta camorama?
<buenaventura> el canal es en español
<init> usa ffmpeg, es genial (?
<EagleScreen> init: ffmpeg desde linea de comandos?
<init> era una broma lo mio, y si
<EagleScreen> init: pero eso se puede hacer?
<rbndj8> buenas
<buenaventura> también puedes usar mplayer... pero esto se vuelve medio ot
<init> si… y lo de buenaventura, ademas, no es muy intuitivo que digamos jaja
<rbndj8> tengo un problemita para  poder ver la memori de mi blackberry tengo k abrir windows con virtual vox y luego apagarlo para poder verla en ubuntu
<EagleScreen> conocen agun manual o guia para hacer eso con ffmpeg?
<Deckon> EagleScreen, el man de ffmpeg?
<buenaventura> rbndj8: no es cosa de cómo configures la conexión usb en el blackberry
<buenaventura> ?
<rbndj8> nop
<mimecar> si la configuras como memoria USB es directo
<rbndj8> por k desde que la pongo en windows la ve rapido
<mimecar> en windows el fabricante da drivers
<buenaventura> has mirado la salida de dmesg?
<buenaventura> cuando conectas el dispositivo, claro
<rbndj8> osea hace varios dias k empeso a pasar eso
<rbndj8> antes no pasaba
<rbndj8> nop
<buenaventura> ok, empecemos dando todos los detalles entonces
<rbndj8> como lo ago
<rbndj8> ok
<buenaventura> hubo alguna actualización, luego de que dejara de funcionar? has instalado algo?
<buenaventura> rbndj8: conectas el dispositivo, te vas a una terminal y escribes 'dmesg', y miras las últimas líneas
<buenaventura> pega la salida en un pastebin si quieres
<rbndj8> ok
<buenaventura> vengo en un ratito
<rbndj8> buenaventura http://paste.ubuntu.com/989577/
<buenaventura> lo que dice san google es que puede deberse a errores en el filesystem
<buenaventura> es fat32?
<rbndj8> entonces
<EagleScreen> no les pasa que con Cheese el video se graba con un rendimiento muy malo?
<EagleScreen> la imagen se queda congelada y solo se actualiza cada 5 segundos mas o menos
<init> eso en mi pc era un bug del driver de la camara
<init> fijate que es buscando tu modelo en inet
<init> :P
<buenaventura> entonces, mira si el sistema reconoce las particiones del blackberry
<buenaventura> ls /dev/sdb*
<buenaventura> luego, chequea el formato de esas particiones
<buenaventura> es decir, averigua*
<buenaventura> e intenta montarlas manualmente
<rbndj8> y como
<buenaventura> cómo qué?
<rbndj8> las monto manual mente
<buenaventura> como superusuario, mount /dev/particion /mnt/puntodemontaje
<rbndj8> entonces como ago para hacer el super usuario
<init> poniendo "sudo" antes del comando
<rbndj8> ok
<morfeo> Saludos amigos alguno de ustedes sabe como activar la red inhalambrica de un del vostro en el 12.4?
<Deckon> que tarjeta de red?
<buenaventura> pues será como en cualquier otra máquina, salvo que tengas un problema particular que no estés explicando
<morfeo> como saberlo?, tengo varios dias sin usar ubuntu por eso no recuerdo :/
<Deckon> lspci
<morfeo> Pues crei que faltaba el driver privativo y dice que esta instalado pero no logro ver las redes inhalabricas a mi alrededor
<buenaventura> /sbin/iwconfig
<buenaventura> /sbin/ifconfig
<buenaventura> a ver si al menos reconoce la interfaz
<buenaventura> y como dice Deckon, lspci|grep Net, para saber el chipset
<morfeo> buenaventura, eth1 y lo
<buenaventura> eth1 como interfaz inalámbrica? o dice "no wireless extension"?
<morfeo> deavid, me salen varias
<buenaventura> iwconfig o ifconfig me estás diciendo?
<buenaventura> mira primero iwconfig
<morfeo> buenaventura, no dice nada de wireless
<morfeo> /sbin/ifconfir
<buenaventura> haz /sbin/iwconfig
<morfeo> en iwconfig salen tres pero todas dicen no wireless extencion
<buenaventura> ok, entonces haz /usr/sbin/lspci|grep Net
<morfeo> No existe el archivo o directorio
<mimecar> normal, faltan espacios
<buenaventura> no necesitas espacios
<morfeo> ???
<buenaventura> para una tubería
<buenaventura> lo más probable es que tenga lspci en otro path
<buenaventura> o no lo tenga
<buenaventura> haz sudo lspci|grep Net
<morfeo> 5:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<morfeo> 08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<morfeo> 08:01.0 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)
<morfeo>  esto me salio con tu comando Deckon
<buenaventura> en efecto, en ubuntu está en /usr/bin/lspci
<buenaventura> no sbin
<morfeo> 05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<morfeo> Eso me salio buenaventura
<buenaventura> ok, googleemos
<morfeo> ???
<buenaventura> BCM4311 linux
<buenaventura> en google
<buenaventura> deberíamos encontrar algo de utilidad
<morfeo> Lo siento brother pero es que me siento medio en la luna en mi trabajo me han forzado a usar windows y cuando logro convencer a mi jefe d eusar ubuntu me topo con esto y ya estoy oxidado :/
<buenaventura> el problema con broadcom son los drivers: no hay soporte para todo, o andan más o menos
<buenaventura> es ubuntu 12.04?
<morfeo> si
<buenaventura> si no me equivoco, deberías usar o bien el driver b43, o bien wl
<buenaventura> prueba si con un 'sudo modprobe wl' levanta la interfaz
<morfeo> no me devolvio nada la terminal
<buenaventura> o mejor, haz lsmod|grep "b43\|wl"
<buenaventura> si no devolvió nada, es un buen signo
<buenaventura> haz un /sbin/iwconfig nuevamente
<buenaventura> y mira a ver si hay algo nuevo
<morfeo> dice lo mismo
<morfeo> sin wireless
<buenaventura> ok, y el lsmod?
<morfeo> wl                   2646601  0
<morfeo> lib80211               14040  1 wl
<morfeo> segun leo en el link que me diste tendria que desinstalar el driver actual e instalar otro desde consola
<buenaventura> por las dudas, prueba "sudo modprobe mac80211" y "sudo modprobe cfg80211", y vuelve a consultar iwconfig
<buenaventura> ok, primero tratemos de ver qué pasa sin instalar/desinstalar nada
<morfeo> sin comillas
<morfeo> ok
<buenaventura> sí, sin comillas
<itxshell> buen dia
<morfeo> lo mismo, sin wireless extensions
<atotclic> buenas
<buenaventura> ok, entonces nos falta algo
<morfeo> Buen dia
<buenaventura> has dicho que en Controladores privativos" no te figura nada relacionado con el wireless?
<atotclic> morfeo: problemas con el wifi
<morfeo> aja
<morfeo> atotclic, si
<morfeo> buenaventura, si, y dice que esta instalado pero no me funka
<atotclic> has mirado que tengas el controlador
<atotclic> es nuevo?
<atotclic> que wifi es?
<morfeo> en controladores propietarios si, ahi dice que esta activado y todo
<morfeo>  Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<buenaventura> tienes instalado broadcom-sta?
<morfeo> buenaventura, ???
<buenaventura> sudo dpkg --get-selections|grep broadcom
<morfeo> no devolvio nada
<buenaventura> broadcom-sta es uno de los drivers con los que debería funcionar ese chip
<morfeo> En controladores adicionales dice que es Broadcom STA
<buenaventura> l que yo haría ahora, es probar la solución del link que te pasé
<buenaventura> lo*
<buenaventura> si no funciona, seguir viendo
<morfeo> ok
<morfeo> probare, ya me conectare para comentar como me fue
<buenaventura> morfeo: sabes que el chipset es BCM4311, esa info te basta para buscar soluciones en internet
<buenaventura> seguramente encuentres documentadas varias soluciones
<morfeo> ok buenaventura probare y te comento
<buenaventura> yo me tengo que ir para la universidad
<buenaventura> éxitos
<morfeo> graias man
<atotclic> morfeo: has probado instalando sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<morfeo> Eso estoy intentando ahorita
<morfeo> acabo de desinstalar el controlador para hacer esa prueba
<morfeo> reinicio y te comento atotclic
<morfeo> atotclic, funciono!!!
<atotclic> morfeo: ok
<morfeo> buenaventura, ya resolvi gracias!
<lrpcuba> hola a todos , tengo un problema con mi iphone 4 mi ordenador no lo detecta , he tratado de instalar el libdevice y me da errror , alguna idea ed como puedo ver mi iphone desde ubuntu Lucid ?
<lrpcuba> de los presentes , alguien me puede dar una idea de lo que esta sucediendo ?
<newbiedemon1> hola gente qtal
<newbiedemon1> alguen por el canal?
<lrpcuba> newbiedemon1:  aqui , embarcado
<lrpcuba> newbiedemon1:  somos dos nadmas
<newbiedemon1> qtal tio?
<Goku> hay 56 usuarios. que solo hablen dos es otra cosa
<lrpcuba> newbiedemon1:  aqui halandome los pelos con un iphone que me regalaron de 4rta generacion y no lo puedo usar en mi ordenador con ubuntu , estoy pensado que regresar a mi antiguo winxp
<newbiedemon1> ya
<newbiedemon1> ajajajj
<WuilliaM_vE> Hola mi gente, om oesta
<WuilliaM_vE> Tengo una duda
<WuilliaM_vE> he comprado una tarjeta de sonido 03:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01) y unas cornetas logitec 5.1
<WuilliaM_vE> necesito saber còmo hacer que funcionen todos los canales, solo me suenan 3 cornetas y el bajo
<WuilliaM_vE> no puedo hacer sonar las 2 cornetas (REAR)
<dylan66> alsamixer
<lrpcuba> entonces ???
<lrpcuba> alguien me puede ayudar como puedo ver mi telefono iphone4 desde mi ordenador ??
<newbiedemon1> alguien sabe si hay algun canal sobre blacktrack
<newbiedemon1> por que solo hay un usuario yo
<dylan66> no te reconoce el telefono?
<newbiedemon1> has mirado en san google
<lrpcuba> no me lo reconoce
<lrpcuba> dylan66:  no me lo reconoce , sin embargo los mensajes dice que ve un dispositivo usb , pero ya hasta ahi la clase no hace mas nada , con el iphone3 que tenia si lo detectaba sin problemas , pero con el 4 no hace nada
<newbiedemon1> alguien que enga la distro blacktrack
<newbiedemon1> me voy tios ya estaremos
 * lrpcuba yo me marcho tambien , 
<reddli> buenas a todos
<reddli> necesito una ayuda
<woxs> buenas
<woxs> ubuntu no me deja cambiar de idioma. Tanto el programa "soporte de idioma", como en cuentas de usuario se cuelgan al intentar cambiar el idioma (y al reiniciar, sigo con el mismo)
<lopulus> hola:  de pronto dejo de funcionarme el comando alt+tab. Cuando lo presionaba aparecian miniaturas que mostraban las ventanas abiertas. ahora despues de renegar un poco solo consegui que apareciera eso mismo pero solo de una misma aplicacio.
<reddli> tengo un problema
<reddli> tengo que crear una red inalambrica
<reddli> ya tengo u n access point
<reddli> pero no comparte archivos
<woxs> lopulus: de que aplicacion?
<woxs> reddli: entre que equipos quieres compartir archivos?
<lopulus> por ejemplo firefox.... pero ahora ya ni eso
<lopulus> woxs
<reddli> windows
<reddli> windows y linux
<woxs> lopulus: utilizas unity?
<lopulus> si 2d
<woxs> reddli: des de que ordenador quieres compartir los ficheros?
<reddli> de un ubuntu a windows
<reddli> ya tengo el access point
<woxs> y has instalado samba en el ubuntu?
<reddli> sip
<woxs> lopulus: has provado con el compiz config settings manger?
<woxs> reddli: , si en un nautilus vas a smb://localhost
<woxs> que te sale?
<reddli> woxs no estoy en linux
<lopulus> si, con el administrador de ventanas. el tema es que si pongo en 3d, se pone mi pantalla en negro
<reddli> ya esta configurado
<reddli> por que con mi internet si comparte
<woxs> mm vale
<woxs> pues que no sea un tema de firewall..
<woxs> lopulus: y no puede ser un tema de drivers? que targeta gráfica usas?
<reddli> sera un firewall
<lopulus> nvidia.... integrada creo yo
<woxs> reddli: si haces ping, las IP se "ven" entre ellas?
<reddli> si
<woxs> lopulus: a mi con una nvidia integrada (en un portatil), me funciona por defecto. que version usuas?
<reddli> solo tengo que crear una red
<reddli> que comparta
<reddli> el ping responde
<woxs> raro..
<lopulus> como hago para saber cual es mi tarjeta?
<carnau> lspci | grep vga
<carnau> creo, de memoria
<lopulus> nada
<lopulus> carnau
<cousteau> lspci | grep -i vga
<carnau> case sensitive?
<cousteau> por defecto sí
<cousteau> (o con poner grep VGA bastaría)
<lopulus> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a] (rev a2)
<carnau> ok, gracias!
<lopulus> eso me aparece
<lopulus> me esperan... tengo que hacerle de comer a mi hija...
<lopulus> woxs la version s12.04, la ultima, actualizada
<woxs> mmm
<woxs> pues no sé
<lopulus> me parce que me dejo de funcionar en un momento en el que se me apago la compu
<lopulus> se corto la luz
<sisa_> ayuda con mediatomb lo he configurado tal como indica esta web pero la tv no lo detecta, parece que es el firewall....
<sisa_> http://www.atareao.es/ubuntu/conociendo-ubuntu/utilizar-tu-ubuntu-como-servidor-multimedia/
<|o_o|> hola
<|o_o|> algún cliente p2p que funcione bien como lo hace ARES?
#ubuntu-es 2012-05-16
<ellocofray> Uhh, hacía mil años que no entraba a irc
<ellocofray> Hola!
<GridCube> !hola | ELETRONICO_HW
<kubot> ELETRONICO_HW: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<GridCube> no ese no
<GridCube> ellocofray, :P
<ellocofray> jeje
<ellocofray> hola GridCube
<GridCube> :)
<ellocofray> Una consulta. estoy teniendo problemas con emphaty, en 12.04
<GridCube> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<ellocofray> Bien, en algunos casos intento conectar con Emphaty y obtengo "Hubo un error al intentar conectar con el Gestor de cuentas Telelepathy. El error fue:
<ellocofray> Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken."
<ellocofray> Alguien tiene problemas similares con empathy???
<cousteau> ellocofray, si no consigues arreglarlo prueba con pidgin
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<boottella> hola amigos quisiera hacer una consulta sobre mi controlador gràfico, alguien podrìa darme una mano?
<danker> boottella: haga la pregunta sino nadie respondera
<boottella> me aparece en la opcion de monitores la reseña "la rotaciòn no esta soportada" como lo puedo solucionar?
<aguitel> que queres rotar
<boottella> quiero poder cambiar de monitor a tv pero me aparece un cartel sobre el controlador
<danker> boottella: kubuntu o ubuntu?
<boottella> ubuntu 10.10
<danker> boottella: conexion normal de laptop o PC mesa?
<boottella> pc
<danker> boottella: ya esta conectada la TV
<danker> boottella: si usas unity debes tener en la preferencias del monitos una opcion que dice detectar monitores...
<boottella> si lo esta, y tambien puedo rotarla pero previo a esto me salta un cartel de error...
<danker> boottella: bueno digo si usas unity porque es lo que tengo delante de mi aca ahora mismo, aunque debe ser igual en ubuntu
<danker> boottella: amigo no entiendo aun eso de rotar
<boottella> danker: la cosa es así:
<danker> boottella: debajo de rotar el monitor, que es darle bueltas a tu minitor esta la opcion de detectar monitores
<boottella> el monitor esta detectado y lo tengo en la entrada de super video pero antes de cambiarlo desde las opciones de nvidia, me aparece un cartel de error...
<danker> me dices que esta detectado y no hay nada que te diga que monitor usar, en este caso tienes que seleccionar TV o nombre que salga
<danker> a parte del monitor convensional que ya tienes
<danker> ahi es dodne te da el error a la hora de cambiar de uno a otro?
<boottella> "parece que tu controlador grafico no admite las extenciones necesarias para usar esta herramienta ¿decea usar en su lugar la herramienta del fabricante de su controlador grafico?"
<boottella> me pone eso .... despues cambio de monitor si lo deceo.... ese no es el problema en sí, es que no puedo guardar los cambios , y cada vez que lo hago me vuelve a aparecer el error... me seguis?
<boottella> danker: estas por aí?
<danker> boottella: me dices que estan instalados los controladores nvidea nativos de ubuntu
<danker> boottella: si, si aca estoy, pensando, porque uso unity y no recuerdo tanto como salia en 10.10 ubuntu
<boottella> danker: si los instale desde "controladores adicionales"
<danker> boottella: entonces esos son los provativos, nativos te digo cuando son los que por defecto instala ubuntu
<boottella> no lo puedo hacer por que antes de instalar ubuntu no puedo poner mi placa de video
<boottella> sino que la tengo que poner luego de la instalacion
<boottella> antes no la reconoce...
<danker> boottella: ooo!!!! ya entinendo.. busca driver a ver que te aparece, eso debe ser algo asi, es un programa de ubuntu driver adicionales a ver si te dice que estan ya instalado y que no hay nada que buscar
<boottella> danker: donde lo busco?
<danker> bueno eso debe estar en systema y el icono es una tarjeta hardware
<danker> en ingles aca se llama Aditional Drivers
<danker> y lo que hace es buscar algun driver que este desinstaldo (privativos) y ta la opcion de activarlos
<boottella> danker: asi es como instale los drivers privativos...
<danker> ok
<danker> lee esto a ver si te ayuda en algo
<danker> http://thecodecentral.com/2011/03/01/switch-to-external-monitor-connected-via-hdmivga-port-in-ubuntu
<danker> y comentas como fue
<boottella> danker: me fijo y te digo... gracias
<danker> ok
<danker> espero
<boottella> danker: estas ?
<danker> si
<danker> diga
<boottella> Danker: ya entiendo... una vez instalado el driver de nvidia... tengo que buscar las opciones de monitor directamente ahí
<danker> asi mismo
<danker> pero ya funsiono?
<boottella> danker: el post que me sugeriste es para un problema peor que el mio... jejeje
<danker> si
<danker> lo se
<danker> pero al final podria ayudarle, al final so sabia..
<danker> ya tiene todo bien?
<boottella> danker: si tenes unos minutos me gustaria hacerte otra consulta
<danker> diga
<boottella> se puede modificar la disposision de las particiones sin reinstalar?
<danker> depende de que sea disposision
<boottella> danker: tamaños, me parece que eso lo hice mal...
<danker> boottella: explicate
<danker> boottella: mientras estas en ubuntu las particones activas estan montadas, asi que para trabajarlas te recomendaria hacerlo desde un liveCD de ubuntu
<boottella> danker: configure las particiones para ubuntu de forma manual para no perder archivos importantes y lo hice sin saber basicamente
<boottella> creo que la particion del sistema quedo pequeña
<danker> como estan distribuidas
<boottella> danker: 25 g ext4
<boottella> 31 g fat para almacenamiento
<boottella> 50g area de intercambio
<boottella> y 54 g ext4
<danker> boottella: area de intercambio le llamas a la swap
<danker> boottella:?
<boottella> creo que si
<danker> boottella: pero cuanto de ram fisicamente tienes
<boottella> 640 de ram
<danker> 640 MB?
<danker> boottella: bueno claro no van a ser GB
<danker> boottella: jejejje
<boottella> estaría bueno
<boottella> jjj
<boottella>  si era swap
<danker> boottella: pues eso es por gusto amigo, la swap debe ser, digo debe ser, el doble de la RAM fisica, pero en su lugar yo la crearia solo de 3 o 4 GB
<danker> boottella: ahora mismo no es que debe bajarla a eso, solo que veo que desperdicia GB en swap innecesariamente, solo eso veo
<boottella> danker: para que sirve esta, tiene una utilidad importante?
<danker> boottella: pos claro y mas en su caso
<boottella> danker: no comprendo , por que?
<danker> boottella: la unidad swap juega un papel importante y mas si tiene baja memoria RAM fisica
<danker> boottella: le explico
<danker> boottella: cuando usted esta trabajando en la PC la maquina necesita RAM porque ahi es donde se procesa todo, es decir la cosa es
<danker> boottella: ejecuta un programa y este se aloja en la RAM y ahi interacciona con el micro procesador ejecutando acciones y eso
<danker> boottella: el disco duro es solo para tener documentos y salvar estos
<danker> boottella: en esencia claro esta
<boottella> danker: si.... y el swap suma como ram?
<danker> boottella: ahora bien, cuando usted apaga la compu todo esa RAM fisica de su maquina se queda basia y por ende ya no hay prgramas ahi, por eso existe la opcion salvar si noperderia todo su trabajo con solo un desconecte
<danker> boottella: efectivamente la swap es como la ram, pero en una particion y la usa linux para no crear problemas de lentitud
<danker> boottella: es algo genial
<danker> boottella: tambien cuando la maquina hiberna o esta en modo suspendida ahi va esa informacion
<danker> boottella: hay otro tipo de swap que es en ficheros en el disco duro, pero esa no me gusta, me gusta mas esta solo en una particion
<boottella> danker: suena interesante... en definitiva para mi pc esta bien 50g ?
<boottella> danker: o sigue siendo demaciado?
<danker> boottella: le digo que no esta masl, pero esta gastando GB en bano, porque eso nunca sera utilizado
<danker> boottella: normalmente son dos o tres GB y eso programas grande, de diseño y eso
<boottella> danker: entonces vuelvo a mi pregunta de base: puedo modificarlo sin reinstalar ubuntu ?
<danker> boottella: si
<danker> boottella: pero  on cuidado
<boottella> danker: esa respuesta me da felicidad, jejeje
<danker> boottella: porque puedes perder el boot loader por ejemplo
<boottella> danker: y me podrias instruir en el asunto ?
<danker> boottella: primero debes saber en que orden estan las particiones,
<danker> boottella: algo asi como el arbol de particiones que tienes
<boottella> danker: eso lo puedo ver en la "unidad de discos"
<danker> boottella: para saber eso busca alguna utilidad que tengas instalada de particiones GParted creo que se llama
<danker> boottella: si algo que te muestre como las tienes distribuidas
<tkw-one_darkness> mi humilde opinion es que debe modificar las particiones desde un livecd/livedvd y que al modificar el tamaño del swap pues tendra que añadir ese espacio sobrante a alguna particion existente o crearse una nueva.... .. de cualquier manera es una labor de horas.
<danker> para saber en que orden estan
<boottella> danker: lo que me muestra es el nombre de las particiones y el tamaño de cada una...
<danker> primero debes leer aca y sabras algo de lo que hemos comentado antes de hacer algo.. http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Particionar_el_disco_duro
<boottella> danker: ok
<danker> estare aca
<tkw-one_darkness> jajaja con una orden de consola y  gparted o como se llame el comando de particionado ya sabra como van las particiones...  asi:
<tkw-one_darkness> $ sudo fdisk -l
<danker> tkw-one_darkness: eso esta muy bien, pero antes debe entender eso que le comentas
<danker> tkw-one_darkness: y elimina el margen de error
<danker> tkw-one_darkness: porque ya el tener una particion de 50GB de swap quiere decir que antes nadie le explico como va el sistema de particionado
<danker> tkw-one_darkness: el asunto es ese
<tkw-one_darkness> luego hace una copia del MBR por si las moscas ;  $ dd if = /dev/sda of=mbrCopia count=1 bs=512
<tkw-one_darkness> ahora si a jugar con el particionador de discos...
<danker> tkw-one_darkness: claro que debe ser desde un liveCD, no creo que pueda hacerlo desde ubuntu con la particon montada y esta no se dejara desmontar
<tkw-one_darkness> me gusta la expliacion del swap ... no sabia cual era su verdadera utilidad .. pues siempre le ponen Area de intecambio temporal ... eso no dice nada.
<boottella> danker: leido, interesantisimo , ahora entiendo un monton de cosas....
<danker> tkw-one_darkness: pues la swap es muy pero muy util en linux
<danker> boottella: perfecto, aca tambien tienes a tkw-one_darkness que ha dado explicacion a tu duda
<boottella> danker: si algo leí, gracias tkw-one_darkness
<danker> boottella: recuerda que lo primero es un liveCD
<boottella> danker: tengo uno..
<danker> boottella: entonces le metes mano, deja la swap en 4GB y despues asignas ese espacio a la particion donde tengas los datos y eso
<danker> boottella: ahora una recomendacion para otro dia
<danker> boottella: yo uso de esta forma, SWAP (XGB), una primaria que es sistema /root y otra para datos y demas, que es /home
<danker> porque?
<danker> porque si algun dia necesito instalr otra distro ya esta todo salvado, la informacion digo
<danker> solo debo decirle a la nueva instalcion que use la de siempre la de sistema, y esa la puedes formatear
<danker> entonces le digo que use de home la que ya tengo y no le doy formatear como es logico
<danker> y ahi siempre estaran mis datos
<boottella> danker:ok, entiendo, es muy diferente a lo que yo hice...jjj
<danker> en fin, cada quien como desee hace, pero esta via, nunca me ha complicado la vida
<danker> si lo se
<danker> por eos le doy un modesto consejo para la proxima
<danker> que ahora mismo esta bien y no perderia ninguna dato si tiene cuidado y deja una particion para sistema /
<danker> y otra le dice que ahi ponga home
<danker> nnuca a esta ultima darle la opcion formatear OJO con eso
<danker> formatear solo las de sistema
<boottella> danker: además hice también una segunda particion ext4 de 54g sin sentido...
<danker> anja
<danker> pero eso se salva asignandole esos gigas a otra y ya esta
<boottella> danker: la la particion de linux la monte en /boot... eso esta mal?
<tkw-one_darkness> voy a dar mi hummild opinion respecto a donde poner los datos: ... pues lo mejor y mas simple es crear una particion solo para los datos, porque asi podrias instalar diferentes distros y simpre tendrias los datos disponibles ..... OJO:  una particion solo para datos, en esta crear una arbol de carpteas segun te convenga y listo.... poner /home a parte no es buena idea porque tendrias que crear varias partiocnes para los diferentes /home de c
<tkw-one_darkness> ada distro ....  y logico solo se necesita una particion swap en el disco aunque tengas varias distros porque cada distro la identificara automaticamente.
<boottella> gracias a todos por la data, siento que estoy enloquesiendo.....jejeje
<boottella> danker: puedo modificar el punto de montaje ?
<danker> todo lo que uieras
<GridCube> boottella, vos podes tener un monton de puntos de montaje distintos, pero el bootloader que uses tiene que saberlo
<danker> pero como bien dice GridCube el bootloader debe saber eso
<boottella> gridcube , danker : necesito de su ayuda, creo que solo voy a hacer cualquier cosa....
<GridCube> boottella, que es lo que queres hacer en menos de 140 caracteres?
<boottella> GridCube:  primero asegurarme en donde esta instalado el sistema x que empiezo a dudarlo
<GridCube> boottella, estas usando el instalador normal de ubuntu o el alternate?
<boottella> GridCube: no estoy usando instalador.. ya esta instalado
<GridCube> ah
<GridCube> tons hace un df
<boottella> en terminal?
<GridCube> sep
<GridCube> el que diga: "montado en /" es tu raiz
<boottella> ok hecho...
<GridCube> :P a mi me gusta usar df -H
<GridCube> :3
<boottella> ok, tiene 1 g
<boottella> y se llama dev/sda6
<boottella> ahi esta ubuntu?
<GridCube> oh, eso es muy poco...
<GridCube> pues si dice que es /
<GridCube> !pastebin boottella
<kubot> boottella: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<danker> tkw-one_darkness: no es necesario eso que dices de crear cada home para cada distro, sencillamente direfente nombre de usuario arreglaria la confucion entre sistema
<GridCube> copia el resultado de df en pastebin boottella
<boottella> GridCube: ok
<danker> tkw-one_darkness: dentro de home solo van usuarios, ahi es donde pones para cada distro un usuario diferente y listo, dentro de estos se alojarian datos por defect
<danker> tkw-one_darkness: asi lo tengo yo
<GridCube> danker, tk... no esta aqui-.-
<danker> GridCube: ooo fue que llegue ahora y no me fije
<boottella> gridCube: http://paste.ubuntu.com/990050/
<GridCube> danker, no se fue presisamente, pero si
<danker> GridCube: solo comento para que no se lie boottella si lee todo
<GridCube> che boottella pega en un pastebin el resultado de df -H
<GridCube> con H mayuscula
<GridCube> :) es mas facil de leer
<boottella> GridCube: ahí va...
<boottella> GridCube: esta aqui  http://paste.ubuntu.com/990054/
<GridCube> bien... wow
<GridCube> tenes 24gigas dedicados a /boot
<GridCube> eso es un poquito demasiado
<boottella> si entiendo...
<boottella> lo modifico?
<GridCube> y cuando digo un poquito me refiero a condenadamente mucho
<GridCube> 1gb para /boot sobra
<boottella> GridCube: como lo bajamos ?
<GridCube> boottella, podes editar la particion con gparted
<GridCube> y luego ejecutar un sudo update-grub
<boottella> GridCube: el tema es que esa utilidad no la tengo en ubuntu... hablo de gparted
<GridCube> para que grub sepa como es el UUID de la nueva particion
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install gparted
<boottella> ok
<boottella> GridCube: instalando esta..
<GridCube> bien
<GridCube> ahora vos queres usar una particion dedicada a /home?
<GridCube> o queres tener multiples sistemas instalados
<GridCube> ?
<boottella> GridCube: solo Ubuntu
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> entonces
<GridCube> ahora cuando instales gparted
<GridCube> vas a ver visualmente como estan las particiones
<GridCube> y vas a darte una idea mejor de lo que pasa en tus discos
<GridCube> trata de comparar lo que te dice gparted con lo que te dice df
<boottella> esta instalado supuestamente , pero donde se aloja, digo en que parte del menu porque no lo encuentro...?
<GridCube> boottella, va a estar por alli
<GridCube> si usas ubuntu buscandolo en eldasher deberia hacerlo aparecer enseguida
<GridCube> en xubuntu esta bajo sistema
<GridCube> en lubuntu creo que tambien
<GridCube> en kubuntu no se
<boottella> lo encontre
<GridCube> boottella, cuando editas una particion como /boot es MUY importante que le avises a grub
<GridCube> asi que haces un sudo update-grub
<GridCube> pero eso podria no funcionar porque tu fstab va a estar nombrando a /dev/sda2 por su UUID, y no por su /dev/path
<boottella> GridCube: estoy tratando de desifrar el gparted....
<GridCube> podes hacer dos cosas
<GridCube> editar /etc/fstab para que busque /dev/sda2, o cambiar el UUID
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> boottella, gparted es bien visual
<boottella> GridCube: voy medio lento...jejj como hago primero para achicar el /boot..?
<GridCube> :) selecciona la particion y desmontala
<GridCube> luego vas a editar particion
<GridCube> y la encojes,
<boottella> GridCube: de cuanto era el tamaño optimo ?
<GridCube> ponele 2gb
<GridCube> va a sobrar
<boottella> GridCube: hecho...
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> bien
<GridCube> ahora apreta alt-f2
<GridCube> y escribi:
<boottella> tengo que volver a montarla?
<GridCube> gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> has lo que te pido
<boottella> GridCube: esta escrito , ponto Ejecutar?
<GridCube> sep
<GridCube> busca una linea que haga referencia a /boot
<boottella> como esta:  /dev/sda2       /boot           ext4    defaults        0       2
<boottella> ?
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> esta perfecto
<GridCube> pense que te iba a tirar un UUID
<boottella> seguimos...?
<GridCube> si
<boottella> cierro el fstab  ?
<GridCube> ahora hace en una terminal >sudo mount /dev/sda2
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> cerra tranquilo
<GridCube> boottella, volve a ejecutar df -H
<boottella> ooohhh..... me pone..: mount: sólo el usuario root puede montar /dev/sda2 en /boot
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> sudo mount
<GridCube> con sudo
<boottella> bien , ahora si...
<boottella> ahora el df -H...
<GridCube> ahora
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> si
<boottella> hecho
<GridCube> que onda es mas chico verdad
<boottella> GridCube: no.... ups
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> nunca ejecutaste los cambios en gparted?
<boottella> creo que lo hice...
<boottella> me aparece asi: /dev/sda2               25G   221M    24G   1% /boot
<GridCube> pues entonces no lo hizo
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> boottella, me disculparas pero tengo que irme :(
<boottella> en el gparted esta bien supuestamente...
<GridCube> alguien mas te seguira ayudando
<GridCube> che init
<GridCube> che
<boottella> GridCube: muchas gracias...
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> Bueno
<GridCube> me voy suerte
<GridCube> boottella, lee un poco los manuales mira
<GridCube> !gparted
<kubot> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<GridCube> oh esta en ingle
<GridCube> !particiones
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'particiones'.
<GridCube> jolines
<GridCube> bueno
<GridCube> me tengo que ir suerte
<boottella> alguien me podria seguir con la guia ?
<yuyu> hola como estas, tengo una pregunta, cuando trato de montar una imagen asi sudo mount -o loop /home/yuliany/programas/ISE_10_1.iso /mnt/montar_cosas/  ; me sale mount: warning: /mnt/montar_cosas/ seems to be mounted read-only. y no puede instalar el programa, es algo como de permisos, alguien me puede ayudar :)
<deejay> disculpen, soy nuevo en el uso de ftp y me gustaria saber que es mejor, si hostear un ftp en ubuntu o contratar un servicio de hosting ?
<chilicuil> ohh, nooo!; el virus Cogi.to en ubuntu-es! @_@ http://ergoproxy.wikia.com/wiki/Cogito_Virus
<jorge_> Alguien despierto?
<praziau> Hello
<newbiedemon1> holaaa
<newbiedemon1> alguien en casaaa
<praziau> How are you
<newbiedemon1> un amigo
<newbiedemon1> i esto es en español
<praziau> english?
<newbiedemon1> malos tiempos para lirica
<newbiedemon1> parece q nadie esta por ablar.
<newbiedemon1> me voy
 * xoan buenas
<newbiedemon1> buenas
<newbiedemon1> alguno tiene istalado la distro de blacktrack
<newbiedemon1> ?
<newbiedemon1> hay alguien por hay?
<boottella> hola alguien me puede ayudar, tube un problema al redimencionar una particion gon gparted?
<boottella> ay alguien por ahí???
<boottella> hola....?
<boottella> alguien me puede ayudar con gparted ?
<codekK> Buenas a todos
<codekK> Tengo problemas tras actualizar de Ubuntu 10.04 LTS a 12.04 LTS
<codekK> :(
<fzeta> boottella: comenta que realmente te ha pasado con gpated, sino lo haces cómo quieres que alguien te pueda echar un cable...
<fzeta> codekK: eso va pa'ti también :D
<codekK> ya
<codekK> pero esque no seguí explicando
<boottella> fzeta: redimencione una particion fat de almacenamiento de datos y ahora no la puedo montar
<codekK> porque estoy probando una cosa a ver si me funcionam
<codekK> sry xd
<codekK> reinicio y veo si funciona
<codekK> si no, vuelvo
<boottella> fzeta : me seguis ?
<boottella> fzeta: redimencione una particion fat de almacenamiento de datos y ahora no la puedo montar
<fzeta> boottella: yo te leo. pero yo para particiones soy más malo que malo. Ten paciencia, que ya habrá alguien qu pilote el tema.
<fzeta> que*
<boottella> ok gracias
<codekK> he vuelto :( eso es que no lo solucioné xDD
<codekK> Bueno mi problema es el siguiente, tras actualizar de Ubuntu 10.04 LTS a 12.04 LTS, no puedo entrar a gnome-classic con efectos, tampoco al gnome-shell se queda la pantalla con el fondo de pantalla aparecen barra superior e inferior pero en cuanto hago click desaparecen. Al rato de esperar me dice que distintos progarmas se han cerrado inesperadamente (gnome, gedit, ...) y en gnome-classic sin efectos funciona, pero va muyyy lento :S
<codekK> reinstale gnome y nada :S
<codekK> Además en el botón de apagar (esquina superior derecha por defecto) me sale la rueda de herramientas como cuando tienes actualizaciones de kernel pendientes y debes reiniciar, reinicio y ahí sigue :S
<codekK> nadie? :S :(
<codekK> voy a reiniciar otra vez
<codekK> nada no solucioné nada, alguien leio mi error y puede ayudarme?
<codekK> ¿Alguien me puede ayudar? Tengo errores continuos tras actualizar de Ubuntu 10.04 a 12.04, no me inicia el escritorio gnome-classic con efectos, sin efectos me va lento, hay aplicaciones que no se abren y se cierran inesperadamente otras...
<newbiedemon> hola jente q tal
<Goku> que mal escribes -_-
<newbiedemon> alguno q conozca la distro de blacktrack?
<newbiedemon> goku que es por mi?
<Goku> si. y esto es ubuntu, no backtrack. #backtrack-es
<newbiedemon> no hay nadie amigo
<newbiedemon> hahora si gracias
<newbiedemon> perdon si te ofendido
<Goku> lol. no
<newbiedemon> son goku
<newbiedemon> dragoi bolaren indarra ajajajajajaj
<Goku> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<newbiedemon> perdonar que hos corrija blacktrack es una distro de kernel ubuntu 10.04
<newbiedemon> osea me puede interesar estar en este canal
<xoan> newbiedemon: vale, yo la conozco; qué le pasa?
<newbiedemon> menos mal xoan
<newbiedemon> que no puedo istalar db_driver
<newbiedemon> metasploit
<xoan> macho, como sólo proprciones esa información, vas apañao
<newbiedemon> nada que no hay manera de que pueda istalar el db_driver de metasploit.
<newbiedemon> he mirado los tutos y no he buscado nada
<newbiedemon> solo como istalar la base de datos
<newbiedemon> da igual ya estoy en el canal de blacktrack
<newbiedemon> ok
<newbiedemon> de todas maneras gracias xoan
<carnau> debe haber mucha gente en #blacktrack-es
<xoan> xD
<GridCube> boottella, :)
<GridCube> como va?
<Guest27020> Hola, estoy usando ubuntu 10.04 y actualice el sistema, ahora cuando intento hacer sudo apt-get autoremove me pone para desinstalar muchos paquetes importantes, como ubuntu-desktop y aplicaciones como gimp
<Guest27020> no existe solucion?
<newbied3m0n> no exite solucion  a que?
<newbied3m0n> no existe solucion a que?
<Guest27020> Hola, estoy usando ubuntu 10.04 y actualice el sistema, ahora cuando intento hacer sudo apt-get autoremove me pone para desinstalar muchos paquetes importantes, como ubuntu-desktop y aplicaciones como gimp
<newbied3m0n> apt-get upgrade
<Guest27020> no, hice eso y pasaba lo mismo
<GridCube> Guest27020, usa dist-upgrade
<Guest27020> sin sudo apt-get delante_
<Guest27020> ?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> con eso
<Guest27020> graces
<GridCube> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Guest27020> gracias
<newbied3m0n> mas quitado de la boca
<newbied3m0n> apt-get dist-upgrade
<esmirlin> hola chicos, cómo puedo iniciar "aplicaciones al inicio" desde la terminal¿?
<GridCube> esmirlin, ?
<esmirlin> a ver, ubuntu no tiene una aplicación para "aplicaciones al inicio"?
<carnau> esmirlin, gnome-session-properties
<esmirlin> gracias!
<israel_> buen dia a todos
<boottella> hola ... me podría ayudar alguien con Gparted ???
<boottella> este es el problema que tengo, quien me podría dar una mano?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/990838/
<Deckon> explica que tiene que ver gparted con el intento fallido de montar una particion?
<boottella> Deckon: es que redimencione la particion , es decir la agrande, y ahora no la puedo montar....era fat
<Deckon> bueno si no la puedes montar es por que lo estas haciendo mal segun lo que yo veo
<Deckon> mkdir /punto/de/montaje, mount /particion/a/montar /punto/de/montaje
<boottella> deckon: soy muy novato en esto, cual sería el punto/de/montaje ?
<Deckon> tu lo creas
<Deckon> mkdir = crear un directorio
<boottella> Deckon: si la particion ya existia antes , no tendría ya que haber un punto de montaje ?
<Deckon> lo creaste?..esta añadido en fstab?
<boottella> ahi te digo...
<Deckon> boottella, que formato tiene la particion que quieres montar?
<boottella> Dackon : es fat 32, el fstab era con alt+f1?
<Deckon> oO
<Deckon> el fstab es un archivo de configuracion para definir el montaje de las particiones
<boottella> Deckon: como lo abro ? es con alt+F1...?
<Deckon> que ocurre con alt+F1?
<boottella> te pregunto como hacer el fstab ?
<Deckon> ok vayamos por partes...primero crea un punto de montaje
<boottella> Deckon... ok.. me guiarías ?
<Deckon> intentaria
<Deckon> mkdir /media/fat
<boottella> Deckon: voy haciendo...
<Deckon> con eso estas creando un punto de montaje(una carpeta en /media) para montar la particion fat
<boottella> Deckon:_ me puso esto: no se puede crear el directorio «/media/fat»: Permiso denegado
<Deckon> sudo mkdir /media/fat
<boottella> Deckon: creo que ya esta no?  "mkdir: no se puede crear el directorio «/media/fat»: El fichero ya existe "
<Deckon> si ya se creo, ahora solo haces mount /particion/a/montar /media/fat
<Deckon> boottella, creo que me faltaron parametros....seria algo asi: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/algo /media/fat
<Deckon> cambia "algo" por tu particion
<boottella> deckon sería así?   mount /dev/sda /media/fat
<Deckon> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda /media/fat
<GridCube> boottella,
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> comoestas
<GridCube> pasa un pastebin de tu fstab, de un df, de un sudo fdisl -l
<boottella> GridCube aca luchando con esto todabia, me esta ayudando Deckon...
<Deckon> boottella, segun los pastes que pasaste tu querias montar sda3 no?
<boottella> Deckon: si , exacto
<GridCube> pero no añadiste sda3 a fstab
<boottella> Gridc
<Deckon> boottella, entonces seria sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda3 /media/fat
<boottella> todabía creo que no
<boottella> Deckon : voy con eso ...
<Deckon> GridCube, no todabia no, quiero ver si puede montar, si lo monta añadirlo a fstab no tendra problemas
<boottella> Deckon : hecho... ahora puedo ver de alguna manera si se creo...???
<GridCube> mhhm
<GridCube> buen punto
<GridCube> boottella, con df
<GridCube> deberia decirte /dev/sda3 numeros numeros numeros /media/fat
<boottella> http://paste.ubuntu.com/990877/  amigos ahi va mi paste ... creo que esta bien
<GridCube> :) si esta bien
<Deckon> \o/
<boottella> Tengo ahora que hacer algo más ?
<Deckon> ahora a añadirlo a fstab
<GridCube> :D si
<GridCube> cambiar fstab
<boottella> ok
<GridCube> boottella, te acordas ayer
<boottella> si algo me acuerdo ....
<GridCube> que queria saber si en fstab estaba usando /dev/sda2 para /boot en fstab?
<GridCube> lo mismo pasa con /dev/sda3
<GridCube> :) esta usando una UUID para montarlo, pero la UUID cambio
<GridCube> tenes que decirle que monte /dev/sda3 en /media/fat
<boottella> GridCube... si me acuerdo pero no estoy seguro del como...jjj
<GridCube> onda asi /dev/sda3      /media/fat           auto   auto        0       0
<GridCube> boottella, abri con gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<GridCube> y añadi esa linea
<GridCube> al final de todo
<boottella> ok
<GridCube> y apreta un enter extra asi tenes un salto de linea
<GridCube> oh perdon Deckon :P vos lo estabas ayudando te dejo
<Deckon> GridCube, no hay problema, sigue tu...me requieren en otro canal :P
<morfeo> Seniores como hago para quitar unity?
<boottella> GridCube: espera te paso un paste a ver si lo hice bien
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> ok
<morfeo> Deckon, buenaventura o/
<Deckon> morfeo, apt-get remove all_really_all
<GridCube> morfeo, instala otro desktop, tipo sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<morfeo> Es en serio?
<GridCube> y luego has un sudo apt-get purge unity
<boottella> http://paste.ubuntu.com/990884/ , esta bien??
<GridCube> :D boottella
<GridCube> si
<boottella> GridCube, pongo Archivo/ Guardar  ?
<GridCube> le apretaste un enter extra?
<boottella> no, que sería en este caso Extra ?
<Deckon> morfeo, no se como quitar unity pero si no lo quieres usar puedes instalar otro entorno
<morfeo_> recomendaciones?
<Deckon> que buscas?
<GridCube> boottella, que apretes una ves la tecla enter al final del ultimo cero
<GridCube> para crear una linea nueva, que no tenga nada escrito
<morfeo_> Deckon, Algo liviano
<boottella> GridCube , ok , ahora si quedo la barra abajo solita, ahora si guardo?
<Deckon> morfeo, liviano como un window manager o como un escritorio liviano?
<GridCube> si
<boottella> GridCube me tengo que ir a trabajar... te agradezco mucho ,
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> boottella, ya deberia estar
<morfeo_> mmm nose cual sea la diferencia :/, es que el clasico ubuntu con genome dos que tres me era mas liviano que unity
<boottella> Deckon tambien gracias a vos!
<morfeo_> Pero si hay otro mas liviano
<Deckon> :)
<Deckon> morfeo_, pues si buscas algo completo tienes xfce y lxde
<Deckon> lxde es mas ligero
<morfeo_> ok voy a instalarlo entonces
<Deckon> luego mas ligero estan los window manager pero requieren trabajo para hacerlos usables
<morfeo_> mmm, pero con lo poco que he aprendido mejor por algo mas facil de usar pero igual liviano
<GridCube> morfeo_, xubuntu
<GridCube> :D
<morfeo_> mmm, haber pros y contras?
<morfeo_> ustedes son los que saben asi que me han dejado en que pensar XD
<Deckon> xfce no es muy ligero, es tan ligero como gnome2 tal vez
<Deckon> lxde es mas lijero pero no es tan configurable
<Deckon> *ligero
<israel_> morfeo_: yo te puedo asegurar que eso es una realidad, ahorita con unity necesitas una maquina con mas potencia para tener una buena experiencia
<morfeo_> Deckon, entonces xubuntu?, israel_ vaya que si hermano :/
<Deckon> morfeo_, yo te diria que puebes ambos y que te quedes con el que mas te guste y/o acomode
<GridCube> :P
<Deckon> si estas en ubuntu instala xfce y lxde y pruba y ya luego te instalas xubuntu o lubuntu
 * GridCube evangeliza por xubuntu
<morfeo_> ok, comenzare con xubuntu por lo de configurable y luexo xfce :)
<israel_> solo espero que no caigan en el problema que tiene windows, de que quieren que se vea bonito pero que necesites una maquina muy grande para poder usarlo de manera agradable
<GridCube> morfeo_, Xubuntu, es XFCE ubuntu
<Deckon> israel_, ese es el probema de las distros user friendly y asi son...pesadas
<Deckon> no puedes obtener interfazes amigables sin añadir peso
<israel_> Deckon: si lo se, es por eso que mejor me quedo con gnome que para mi gusto es ligero y funcional por que si es necesario ya que a veces la terminal no es suficiente para el entretenimiento :P
<Deckon> a mi me parece que lo que mas le quita rendimient oa unity es el blur del dash, quitandolo la verdad es que se gana mas rendimiento o al menos ese es mi caso
<israel_> pues probablemente ese sea el caso, no te puedo asegurar ya que no me he puesto a indagar en ese asunto
<boottella> Hola amigos, soy yo de nuevo.... sigo con la modificación de mis particiones, están por ahí ?
<boottella> hola, mi particion swap tiene  47 gb, es conveniente reducirlo ???
<mimecar> eso es mucho espacio para swap
<boottella> mimecar, me podrias asesorar para reducirlo con Gparted?
<mimecar> abre gparted y redimensiona
<boottella> mimecar , en cuanto me conviene dejarlo, mi ram es de 640m ?
<boottella> mimecar: 2 gb estaría bien ?
<mimecar> 1,2 GB
<mimecar> o 1,4
<boottella> mimecar, lo que teno medio dudoso son los pasos posteriores , para que el sistema reconozca la particion modificada...
<mimecar> no hay pasos posteriores
<boottella> mimecar, en primer lugar , selecciono en gparted la particion dicha, pero no me aparece la opcion "desmontar", por que sera?
<mimecar> porque está montada
<mimecar> y el sistema la está usando
<mimecar> reinicia con un live cd
<boottella> mimecar.... ahhhh ok , inicio desde el cd y vuelvo, vas a estar por aca ?
<mimecar> un rato si
<boottella> mimecar , una duda... que pasa si mi live cd de ubuntu 10.10 no tiene el Gparted ??
<mimecar> lo lleva
<carnau> instálalo
<mimecar> no estas usando ubuntu 10.10 verdad?
<boottella> mimecar... efectivamente..por?
<mimecar> estas usando una versión SIN soporte
<mimecar> tendrás que actualizar a una versión más reciente
<boottella> mimecar: creo que mi cpu no esta apto para la version 11...ese es el problema: pemtium III de 700 + 640 de ram ?? y 128 de video gforce
<mimecar> usa otro escritorio como xfce o lxde
<mimecar> usar la 10.10 no es nada aconsejable, no tienes actualizaciones de seguridad
<boottella> mimecar : como puedo cambiar a esos escritorios.... tengo que reisntalar todo ?
<mimecar> lo puedes instalar de forma normal
<mimecar> pero actualiza antes
<boottella> mimecar : perdon antes que nada por la ignorancia , pero uso ubuntu hace un mes .... a ver si entiendo:
<boottella> actualizo , asi como esta , a la version 11 y luego cambio el escritorio ?
<mimecar> si
<boottella> ok,, antes de seguir con las particiones , entonces , me pongo a actualizar , despues vuelvo para consultar sobre el cambio de escritorio...
<kuato> Hola amigos!
<kuato> Necesito una pequeña ayuda con la instalación correcta de drivers para la placa ATI Radeon 5770 HD  en ubuntu 12.04 , el sistema me muestra drivers privativos disponibles pero al querer instalarlos me aparece el mensaje de error sobre /var/log/jockey.log
<kuato> ¿Alguna recomendación?
<kuato-AR> {-_-}
<lrpcuba> amigos saben como puedo habilitar mi desktop que monte automaticamente los dispositivos usb ??
<lrpcuba> estoy usando gnome y ubuntu 10.4 Lucid
<xangua> ya lo hace lrpcuba y si no es así, algo moviste en las preferencias de nautilus, checalas
<xangua> al menos ahí creo que estaban las preferencias para dispositivos montados, un par de  semanas y ya no me acuerdo de gnome2 :P
<lrpcuba> xangua:  el tema es que ya revise el nautils y todo esta bien , pero cuando pongo una memoria no me muestra nada
<lrpcuba> los logs me muestra nadamas (new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10)
<lrpcuba> me hace lo mismo con mi iphone que con un disco duro externo que con una memmoria usb  :(
<rdario> lrpcuba revisa como esta tu archivo /etc/fstab
<praziau> Hello
<praziau> anyone in spain here?
<lrpcuba> rdario:  ahora te digo
<mimecar> praziau: todo el mundo
<rdario> praziau, hola
<praziau> Hola
<praziau> anyone speaks english and from spain?
<lrpcuba> rdario  (proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0)
<lrpcuba> rdario el resto es las particiones del disco duro
<mimecar> praziau: este es un canal de soporte de ubuntu
<init> !ot praziau
<kubot> praziau: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<rdario> lrpcuba, si parece que esta bien
<lrpcuba> rdario:  que puede ser eso???
<rdario> lrpcuba, cuando insertar una USB que te devuelve el lsusb ??
<lrpcuba> rdario: ahora te digo
<lrpcuba> rdario: Bus 001 Device 015: ID 04a9:269d Canon, Inc.
<lrpcuba> rdario: esa es la impresora
<lrpcuba> rdario: Bus 001 Device 014: ID 0471:0844 Philips SA2111/02 1GB Flash Audio Player  este es el mp3
<lrpcuba> rdario: Bus 001 Device 010: ID 05ac:1297 Apple, Inc. (y este es mi iphone 4)
<lrpcuba> rdario:  sin embargo el nautils ni se entera
<lrpcuba> rdario: alguna idea de que me falta instalar para que me los monte automaticamente ???
<mimecar> si el disco no tiene errores lo debería montar
<lrpcuba> mimecar:  deberia pero no me lo monta ,
<rdario> lrpcuba, es que depende de tu dispositivo, por ejemplo el Iphone no lo monta automaticamente porque el telefono debe de estar en modo de almacenamiento masivo
<mimecar> has comprobado que no tenga errores?
<lrpcuba> mimecar:  imaginate es mi disco de musica y el iphone no me lo monta ,
<rdario> lrpcuba, que devuelve dmesg ??
<lrpcuba> los logs me muestra nadamas (new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10)
<lrpcuba> rdario: deja ver
<lrpcuba> rdario:  new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 16(configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice)
<lrpcuba> rdario: eso me lo muestra cuando quite y puse denuevo mi dispositivo usb
<rdario> lrpcuba, ok, y si lo puedes montar manualmente??
<lrpcuba> rdario:  como lo hago?
<rdario> lrpcuba, mount -t vfat /dev/dispositivo /media
<lrpcuba> rdario:  creo que se hace mount /dev/sd?  /media/disositivo  pero el origen no se como detectarlo porque en los logs nananina
<lrpcuba> rdario:  los logs me dice nadamas que monto un dispositivo usb , pero el origen creo que no me lo muestra :(
<lrpcuba> rdario:  sera ehci_hcd ???
<rdario> lrpcuba, prueba poniendo mount -t vfat /dev/sd y aqui presionas el tabulador y debe de completarte o debe de mostrar los dispositivos con sd
<lrpcuba> rdario:  no me los muestra
<lrpcuba> rdario: solo me muestra los dispositivos del disco duro , los externos no :(
<rdario> lrpcuba, haber dejame ver como nombra a un iphone, por aqui tienen uno
<lrpcuba> rdario: ok espero
<jmanuel_cool> lrpcuba, fdisk -l && mount -l |  grep media
<lrpcuba> jmanuel_cool:  deja probar
<lrpcuba> jmanuel_cool:  /dev/sda1 on /media/Sistema type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions) [Sistema]  (Aun Nada De los  externos)
<jmanuel_cool> lrpcuba, fdisk -l
<lrpcuba> jmanuel_cool:  me muestra nadamas los discos fisicos , no los externos
<lrpcuba> sda1 y sda2
<jmanuel_cool> lrpcuba, dmesg | tail
<lrpcuba> jmanuel_cool:   voy ...
<lrpcuba> jmanuel_cool: [ 5463.417037] usb 1-7: USB disconnect, address 14 usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 16
<lrpcuba> jmanuel_cool: usb 1-8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<lrpcuba> jmanuel_cool:  nada socio , nada ed nada
<lrpcuba> es como si se hubiera perdido completamente el sistema operativo de los dispositivos externos usb
<init> modprobe usbcore? :P
<lrpcuba> init:  ahora te digo
<lrpcuba> usbcore y eso existe ???
<lrpcuba> init usbcore????
<init> no se, calculo que deberia cargarlo solo
<lrpcuba> init bueno aqui no lo detecta ni se entera y en el repo no esta tampoco
<init> es un modulo del kernel, pero repito, se deberia cargar solo
<lrpcuba> umm modconf?
<lrpcuba> init: demonios, parece que eso no existe en ubuntu
<init> ?
<lrpcuba> init:  modconf es una utilidad que se usa en otras distros para modificar los modulos del kernel , e parece que en ubuntu tiene otro nombre
<mimecar> lrpcuba: qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<lrpcuba> mimecar:  la 10.4
<mimecar> es un poco antigua
<mimecar> con el live cd te pasa el mismo fallo?
<lrpcuba> mimecar:  imaginate , aqui en cuba para actualizar a una distro me costo dios y ayuda ,
<lrpcuba> mimecar:  yo upgradie de la 9 a la 10.4
<mimecar> no tienes ningún live cd?
<lrpcuba> mimecar:  ahh porque tengo en mi disco duro el repo completo, porque si no me tengo que cortar las venas
<lrpcuba> mimecar:  si tengo la 9 en live cd,
<mimecar> deberías usar un live cd de la misma versión que tienes
<mimecar> y descartar que es un error de hardware / configuración
<lrpcuba> mimecar:  sip  el problem es que todo me estaba funconando bien hasta que se me ocurrio desinstanar el k3b porque no quemaba discos y trate de instalar el iphone que tengo aqui
<mimecar> reinstala el metapaquete de ubuntu
<mimecar> si te faltan cosas puedes estar bastante tiempo
<lrpcuba> mimecar:   reinstalar el megapaquete de ubuntu ? como hago eso ??
<Gosset_Inofensiu> holaps
<lrpcuba> holas Gosset_Inofensiu
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Gosset_Inofensiu> estando en gnome-classic, es normal que no reciba actualizaciones?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> de seguridad etc.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en 1 mes he recibido poquisimas
<lrpcuba> mimecar:   el no me deconfigura mi desktop ? o sea no pierdo nada de lo que esta en mi home verdad?
<mimecar> lrpcuba: no deberías
<mimecar> Gosset_Inofensiu: depende
<lrpcuba> desde consola lo hago verdad no desde el synaptic
<mimecar> lrpcuba: desde consola
<lrpcuba> mimecar:  voy deja hacer ctr+f1
<mimecar> lrpcuba: ?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> por lo que a gnome-panel se refiere, los bugs tardan mucho en solucionarlos :( glups
<lrpcuba> mimecar:  ctrl+alt+f1 para hacer todo desde consola puramente
<mimecar> lrpcuba: usa una consola normal
<lrpcuba> mimecar:  no se fastidia esto ??
<lrpcuba> mimecar:  ya lo hizo
<lrpcuba> mimecar:  lo que hizo fue instalar 2 paquetes
<mimecar> Gosset_Inofensiu: gnome 2 tendrá actualizaciones de seguridad pero no nuevas versiones
<lrpcuba> mimecar:  el ubuntu-one y el  rythmbox
<mimecar> sòlo esos?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> estoy en gnome 3 mimecar
<Gosset_Inofensiu> gnome 3 fallback = gnome-classic
<lrpcuba> mimecar:  si solo esos
<mimecar> gnome-panel es un paquete de gnome 3 ?
<lrpcuba> mimecar: python-ubuntuone
<mimecar> Gosset_Inofensiu: fallback es un modo reducido, no es gnome clásico
<lrpcuba> mimecar:  y el ubuntu-desktop   ya
<lrpcuba> mimecar:  solo esos tres paquetes deberia instalarme otro :/ ?
<mimecar> ok
<Gosset_Inofensiu> mimecar, a ver, yo puedo arrancar en gnome shell, ubuntu, ubuntu 2d, gnome classic, y gnome classic sin efectos
<lrpcuba> mimecar:  voy a reiniciar el ordenador a ver que sucede ...
<mimecar> Gosset_Inofensiu: gnome-panel es de gnome 2 o de gnome 3
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es un paquete de gnome3
<Gosset_Inofensiu> segun tengo entendido
<praziau> Hello Gosset_Inofensiu
<Gosset_Inofensiu> yo me baje e instale el gnome-shell, y luego hice apt-get install gnome-panel
<Gosset_Inofensiu> y luego pude arrancar con gnome-classic
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tú qué DE usas mimecar
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola praziau
<mimecar> gnome-shell
<praziau> Where are you guys from
<Gosset_Inofensiu> uf, yo es que gnome-shell no me acostumbro :(
<Gosset_Inofensiu> from a latin country praziau
<Gosset_Inofensiu> zD
<mimecar> praziau: use #ubuntu-es-cafe, this is a support channel for ubuntu
<omikron4> Gosset_Inofensiu: pues el gnome-panel es el gnome classic
<Gosset_Inofensiu> exacto
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pues tiene muchos bugs
<Gosset_Inofensiu> estoy bastante desesperado
<lrpcuba> mimecar: ya regrese
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pensando en instalar XFCE
<praziau> sorry
<lrpcuba> mimecar:  y para mi sorpresa ya puedo ver mi disco duro!!! y mi memoria externa!!!  :D
<mimecar> ok
<lrpcuba> mimecar:  bueno ademas de lo que me indicaron aqui , reinstale el hal y todo lo relacionado con udev y gnome-device-manager
<lrpcuba> mimecar:  ya puedo ver en casa hoy la 5nta temporada de Smallville jajajaja
<init> udev: te reinstalaron
<Goku> lorez
<Goku> XDDDD
<lrpcuba> mimecar:  ahora dejare de tarea montar mi iphone
 * lrpcuba pero eso lo dejare para la semana que viene 
<paolita> hola a todos, tengo un problemita con ubuntu tweak tool, lo instale pero no abre, alguna idea?
<debsan> abrilo desde la terminal
<paolita> a ver intento
<newbied3m0n> alguno controla la distro backtrack ya que en el canal de este no hay movimiento
<debsan> !ot newbied3m0n
<kubot> newbied3m0n: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<newbied3m0n> pero si la distro de bactrack es de ubuntu ajajajaj
<mimecar> newbied3m0n: no es ubuntu
<newbied3m0n> es ubuntu 10.04
<mimecar> no, es una modificación de ubuntu
<atotclic> newbied3m0n: en la distro backtrack si hay movimiento y vcreo qe te lo estan dejando bien claro
<newbied3m0n> kernel 3.2.0
<atotclic> backtrack no es ubuntu
<newbied3m0n> esterate bien
<mimecar> newbied3m0n: si quieres soporte de backtrack usa sus canales o el canal de offtopic
<atotclic> newbied3m0n: creo que en backtrack te han contesado
<newbied3m0n> ok
<atotclic> mimecar: ovejas descarriadas
<atotclic> jajjaja
<paolita> mira el error que tengo http://pastebin.com/4rbEMh64
<mimecar> paolita: has instalado gnome-shell?
<paolita> mimecar si claro, de hecho estaba personalizando las extensiones y plop ya no abrió mas el tweak tool
<mimecar> instala la extensión que dice el error
<Deckon> dice que falta el gnome-shell-extension-user o como se llame en ubuntu
<paolita> estoy tratando de ubicar esa extensión pero ni idea donde esta o como instalarla
<atotclic> apt-cache search gnome-shell-extension
<atotclic> o    aptitude search gnome-shell-extension
<Damuru> Hoola gente tengo un problema con un joystick standar de 8 botones el sistema no me lo reconoce,
<Damuru> intente varias opciones de configuracion pero ninguna me funciono
<Gosset_Inofensiu> saludos
<paolita> weee solucionado
<Damuru> alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<lrpcuba> Damuru: que te sucede ???
<lrpcuba> Damuru: ahh ya vi ya vi, nunca he manicheado un juguete de ese tipo , demasiada tecnologia para mi :(
<Damuru> pues no me lo reconoce
<GridCube> Damuru, que problema tenes?
<Damuru> puse arriba
<Damuru> mi sistema ubuntu 12.04 no detecta el joystick
<GridCube> aham
<GridCube> ya veo
<GridCube> bueno no
<GridCube> porque acabo de llegar
<GridCube> pero ya entiendo
<GridCube> es un usb?
<Damuru> si es un usb
<Damuru> mas chino que jackie chan :P
<GridCube> en una terminal ejecuta: lsusb
<Damuru> ok esto es lo que me sale http://paste.ubuntu.com/991378/
<Damuru> GridCube ya te pegue el resultado
<GridCube> Damuru, e de suponer que Bus 002 Device 009: ID 04f3:0217 Elan Microelectronics Corp. es tu joystick
<Damuru> supongo que que supones bien
<GridCube> Damuru, tenes algunos datos mas sobre el modelo?
<Damuru> no nada mas
<GridCube> el paquete no dice nada?
<GridCube> una marca? una etiqueta
<GridCube> trae un cd con drivers?
<Damuru> nop
<Damuru> nop
<GridCube> lo encotraste tirado en la calle?
<Damuru> jaja casi
<GridCube> desenchufa el joystic y pasame el lsusb sin el
<GridCube> a ver que cambia de uno al otro
<Damuru> pues no cambio nada!!!
<Damuru> sale lo mismo :(
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> tons no lo reconoce
<Damuru> asi es
<GridCube> probaste otros puertos?
<Damuru> voy a probar a ver
<Damuru> pues nop
<Damuru> cambie a otros puertos y nada
<GridCube> bueno pues eso
<GridCube> no lo reconoce
<Damuru> y como le hago?
<carnau>  Damuru , desconecta el usb y pon en consola "udevadm monitor", luego lo conectas a ver que dice
<Damuru> ya lo hice esta demorando un pokito
<Jakeukalane> buenas noches/tardes/días
<Jakeukalane> tengo un problema con una fuente que usa kolourpaint que no hay manera de eliminarla o instalar nuevas
<Jakeukalane> abro la fuente ttf y le doy a instalar y se copia en /home/usuario/.fonts
<Jakeukalane> incluso hago  sudo fc-cache -f -v
<Jakeukalane> pero kolourpaint sigue sin reconocerla
<Jakeukalane> alguien sabe como hacer que la reconozca?
<Damuru> carnau: que tintiniando sin nada el cursor pero no aparece nada
 * xoan buenas
<Jakeukalane> hola
<Jakeukalane> tengo un problema con una fuente
<Jakeukalane> no logro desinstalarla/borrarla
<Jakeukalane> de los programas que la utilizan
<Jakeukalane> y además no consigo que se instale/los programas la reconozcan la versión de la fuente que quiero utilizar
<Jakeukalane> !alquien?
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'alquien?'.
<Jakeukalane> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<esmirlin> chicos sabéis si es verdad que gnome prepara su propia distro¿?
<init> !ot esmirlin
<kubot> esmirlin: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<aguitel> donde habeis leido eso?
<Jakeukalane> hola, tengo un problema con una fuente: no logro desinstalarla/borrarla/hacer que los programas que la utilizan no la utilicen más. además no consigo instalar/hacer que los programas reconozcan otra fuente que quiero usar
<Guest80135> hola a todos, me gustaría saber si puedo descargar por consola un montón de archivos adjuntos (.jpg) en una url
<Guest80135> la url es de una plataforma con contraseña de la universidad
<Guest80135> para no tener q ir clicando y descargando uno a uno
<cousteau> Guest80135, mira con wget
<cousteau> aunque la contraseña dificultará las cosas
<cousteau> a lo mejor con el propio firefox se puede
<GridCube> Guest80135, usa algunos addons para firefox
<cousteau> me suena algo de un plugin que te permitía crear una selección rectangular y bajarte todo lo que pille
<GridCube> con firefusk y downloadthemall
<Guest80135> como??
<Guest80135> q es downloadthemall?
<GridCube> Guest80135, un addon de firefox
<cousteau> "downthemall"
<cousteau> y también había algo como "flashgot", pero no sé muy bien qué era
<GridCube> si ese
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> con downthemall y firefusk podes hacer lo que queres
<GridCube> vas a la imagen que queres fuskear
<GridCube> le pones boton derecho y vas a firefusk > Manual
<GridCube> le pones tipo http://www.universidad.com/path/to/image/Imagen[0000-1000].jpg
<Guest80135> el caso es que son enlaces a .jpg, es una url llena de url que redirigen a .jpg y no creo q esa add vaya a funcionar con los links
<cousteau> ...para eso usas wget...
<GridCube> entonces va a abrir una nueva ventana con toooodas las imagenes llamadas imagen0000 al imagen1000.jpg
<GridCube> y luego alli haces un downthemall
<Guest80135> pero es q es una plataforma universitaria y lleva clave, por eso no se si con wget puedo sacar algo
<GridCube> Guest80135, claro que se puede
<Guest80135> aunque pueda entrar perfectamente desde el navegador
<GridCube> Guest80135, pues has como quieras
<GridCube> yo ya te dije
<Guest80135> el caso es q son un monton de archivos para ir abriendo cada imagen y dar a guardar como
<Guest80135> venga vale la instalo y prubo
<Guest80135> pruebo
<cousteau> creo que era "Snaplinks" el que decía yo
<Guest80135> jo q buena ya ves si va
<Guest80135> gracias
<GridCube> Guest80135, firefusk+downthemall?
#ubuntu-es 2012-05-17
<Germanaz0> hola a todos
<Germanaz0> tengo un pequeño problema con el nuevo ubuntu 12.04
<Germanaz0> a cada rato me dice que hubo un error en el sistema, y que lo reporte
<GridCube> que error es?
<Germanaz0> http://pastebin.com/8SCrp8iC
<Germanaz0> este GridCube
<Germanaz0> pero bien no se
<Germanaz0> porque siempre colapsa todo
<cryss> Hola, estoy intentado ocupar ubuntu en mi trabajo
<cryss> pero resulta que tienen una Wifi muy rara
<cryss> y pues no logro tener internet en ub8untu
<cryss> en windowd la unica manera de entrar a internet es poer las DNS de Google 8.8.8.8 pero no logro cambiarlas en linux
<GridCube> !dns
<kubot> To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<GridCube> Germanaz0, que pasa si lanzas usc desde una terminal?
<Germanaz0> usc ??'
<GridCube> ubuntu software center
<Germanaz0> se cae
<GridCube> si pero que error tira en una terminal
<Germanaz0> como se lanza desde el terminal ?
<GridCube> abris una terminal y escribis: software-center
<GridCube> y ejecutas
<Germanaz0> http://pastebin.com/P5NUJjCE
<cryss> esa guia dice que instale algo
<GridCube> Germanaz0, ok mira
<cryss> solo necesito cambiar las DNS, no creo que sea tan complicado
<GridCube> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1333230
<GridCube> Germanaz0, la solucion parace estar en la respuesta 3
<Germanaz0> hmm a ver
<xangua> cryss: así la cambié yo http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/setup-static-dns-servers-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<Germanaz0> raro
<Germanaz0> parece haberse solucionado
<GridCube> cryss, edita /etc/resolv.conf
<xangua> cryss: el único detalle es que en vez de usar sudo usa gksu (si usas gedit)
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> lo que dice xangua
<GridCube> hace lo que dice xangua
<cryss> xangua: voy a leer uns egundo
<xangua> GridCube: /etc/resikv.conf ya no se puede modificar, lo intenté
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> lo note
<GridCube> en la advertencia
 * Germanaz0 restarting pc
<Cryss> Ya logre configurar bien los DNS en ubuntu, pero mi mouse, al mover la rueda se desplaza demaciado, alguna idea?
<boottella> hola, tengo un grave problema con ubuntu luego de la actualizacion.... no funciona nada!
<boottella> ayuda por favor...
<boottella> hay alguien por ahí ??
<Cryss> no
<boottella> donde estan todos... jejeje?
<boottella> ok..gracias igual
<GridCube> boottella, O_o
<GridCube> otra ves?
<GridCube> boottella, reinstala todo
<GridCube> de cero
<boottella> GridCibe... me estoy convirtiendo en una pesadilla
<boottella> GridCube... estaba bastante encaminado hasta que hoy por la tarde , despues de hacer una consulta me recomendaron actualizar ubuntu
<boottella> a una version atendida... y chan
<boottella> no arranca más , estoy con el live...
<boottella> me seguis ??
<Cryss> Alguna idea de como regular
<Cryss> al rueda del mouse me desplaza miucho
<itxshell_> comprar otro ?
<Cryss> :(
<Cryss> no
<boottella> GridCube una última pregunta , puede ser ?
<xoan> Cryss: en las propiedades del ratón
<Cryss> no, no ahy esa opcion
<Cryss> lo que intento configurar es que al mover la rueda baje 3 o 5 lineas
<Cryss> en este caso baja demaciadas
<boottella> alguien me puede decir que ubuntu me conviene instalar en mi pentium III de 700, con 640 de ram y disco de 120 gb ??
<xangua> boottella: lubuntu es el sabor de ubuntu que menos recursos usa
<Cryss> xoan: http://tecnoloxiaxa.blogspot.com/2008/04/habilitar-la-rueda-del-ratn-en-ubuntu.html esto es lo que quiero hacer pero en ubuntu 12.04 no existe ese archivo
<boottella> xagua , me interesa que no sea una distro media desatendida.. me entendes?
<itxshell_> botella sabe demasiado no se por que pregunta esas cosas ?
<itxshell_> use Xubuntu entonces boottella
<xangua> media desatendida, o sea¿
<xoan> Cryss: eso es para activarla en caso de que no esté activada; no para controlar el desplazamiento
<boottella> itxshell, gracias por el aporte.... lo que quiero decir es que no tenga poco desarrollo en cuanto a controladores y esas cosa...
<Cryss> xoan: Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"
<Cryss> esa opxion es la que dice cuanto desplaza
<xangua> lubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu, kubuntu, todos usan el mismo kernel si a eso te refieres boottella
<Cryss> opcion**
<boottella> para poder darle un uso domestico normal .... soy totalmente nuevo en ubuntu
<xoan> Cryss: no tengo gnome aquí delante, pero me suena que en la pestaña de Accesibilidad de las propiedades del ratón había algo relacionado
<xangua> tienen los mismos programas, son Ubuntu
<xoan> Cryss: eso indica los botones que activan la rueda: 4 hacia atrás y 5 hacia adelante (o al revés)
<Cryss> xoan: no hay oestala -accesibilidad de la propiedades del raton
<xoan> 1: click izquierdo; 2: click derecho; 3: click central (o 1 + 2); 4: desplazamiento de la rueda hacia adelante; 5: desplazamiento hacia atrás
<boottella> xoan, me estaba ya encariñando con ubuntu... estaba usando la version 10.10 y me funcionaba bien pero lo arruine tocando sin saber...
<xoan> boottella: ein?
<xoan> Cryss: pues debería estar...
<itxshell_> botella manejas terminoligia que no parece ser dificil para ti seras nuevo en ubuntu mas no en linux ?
<boottella> Xoan, que estaba  usando ubuntu 10.10 pero me aconsejaron actualizar y no funciona mas... eso paso .. pero antes funcionaba bien
<Cryss> no la tengo, este ubuntu 12.04 no me esta gustando para nada
<boottella> itxshell, disculpas si mi forma de expresarme te resulta desagradable, no tengo ninguna intecion en que asi sea
<itxshell_> boottella,  lee lo que escribi no estes a la defensiva
<itxshell_> XD
<itxshell_> manejas la terminologia y conoces sobre linux haz preguntas mas inteligentes por favor
<boottella> itxshell , ya lo leí.. es que verdaderamente se poco y nada sobre linux.. instale xubuntu hace unos dos meses , despues me recomendaron ubuntu...
<boottella> itxshell: entonces lo instale, pero hoy pedi ayuda para redimencionar las particiones y hice macana por que no funciona más...
<boottella> itxshell, estoy queriendo saber si hay alguna version de ubuntu que pueda usar ya que la 10.10 no tiene actualizaciones de seguridad, me explico bien?
<xoan> boottella: la última versión siempre es la recomendable, así que instala la 12.04
<boottella> xoan: esa idea realmente me gusta, pero la podré correr con mi pc, si es asi ya la descargo ?
<guampa> en un P3 con 640Mb de ram pudiste correr ubuntu 10.10 ???
<guampa> boottella: ^
<boottella> guampa: si no tube problemas... digamos , no es que volaba ... pero andaba para lo que yo la uso
<xoan> boottella: instala xubuntu, como tenías antes, pero la última versión
<guampa> ah, xubuntu era
<xoan> y para evitarte problemas, piensa bien antes de particionar
<xoan> tocar esas cosas suele tener consecuencias desastrosas si no se hace correctamente
<GridCube> boottella, instala lubuntu o xubuntu, en sus ultimas versiones, es lo mismo que instalar ubuntu normal pero con un escritorio mas liviano
<GridCube> tienen el mismo soporte
<GridCube> los mismos programas
<GridCube> todo
<GridCube> pero como usan otro escritorio son mas livianos
<boottella> ok... resigno por ahora el ubuntu.. hasta tener unos pesos para cambiar la pc...jjjj
<GridCube> usan el mismo kernel tambien, es todo lo mismo que usar la ultima version de ubuntu, pero con otro escritorio en ves de unity
<guampa> lo unico que resignas es el escritorio unity
<guampa> todo lo demas es exactamente igual
<GridCube> eso
 * GridCube y resignar lo que se dice resignar no creo que nadie resigne unity osease
<boottella> Bueno muchas gracias amigos, me pongo a trabajar..... un abrazo!
<GridCube> :)
<guampa> o/
<Czar> Hola, necesito ayuda con el driver grafico!!!
<Czar> alguien me puede ayudar con la installacion de un driver grafico????
<Czar> ubuntu 11.10  Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960  Sony Vaio VGN NR220E
<chepecarlos> como cambio el nombre a un paquete en apt
<codekK> buenas a todos
<codekK> como puedo conseguir la barra de gnome-panel en negra?? como viene opr defecto en otras distribuciones??
<codekK> ¿hola?
<codekK> ¿Por qué mi botón de encender/apagar sale como si fuera un engranaje? Al igual que cuando hay que reiniciar tras una actualización, con la diferencia de que reinicie 50 veces y nada :S
<carnau> codekK, siempre sale con un engranaje
<codekK> ah si?
<carnau> dependerá del tema que tengas asignado
<codekK> esque para emepzar
<codekK> quiero el tema por defecto de gnome 3
<codekK> el que es las barras en negro
<carnau> la única diferencia es que sale rojo si has de reiniciar
<codekK> pero me sale como gnome 2
<codekK> en gris todo
<carnau> hablo de unity
<codekK> en cambio cuando probe alguna otra distribución sale diferente con gnome 3 :S
<carnau> debería ser así: http://www.gnome.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/gnome-3.4-940x400.png
<codekK> carnau, lo sé
<codekK> y no lo es
<codekK> :S
<codekK> es al estilo viejo :S
<mansanken> Buenas gente como va
<mansanken> Hay alguien para poder hacer una consulta?
<fmonroy> Puede ser que en Ubuntu 12.10 exista una derivada con Gnome shell oficialmente.
<fmonroy> http://usemoslinux.blogspot.com/2012/05/ubuntu-1210-tendra-una-version-con.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+UsemosLinux+%28Usemos+Linux%29
<spidenman> hola
<spidenman> la actualización que me ha salido hoy es enorme
<spidenman> eso es normal?
<spidenman> hola?
<spidenman> viva Windows!
<praziau> lol
<spidenman> hay un humano !!
<spidenman> bueno, parece que ahora me pide reiniciar
<spidenman> menuda actualización ha hecho, lo menos media hora ahí dale que te pego
<spidenman> cruzaré los dedos a ver si no da problema al reiniciar...
<spidenman> nos vemos
<spidenman> deseadme suerte!
<ikuthekiller> hola a todos
<spidenman> óle! ha reiniciado y todo
<ikuthekiller> ya esta solucionado el tema del driver de las targetas graficas nvidia?
<spidenman> y eso que esta vez no se actualizó el kernel
<spidenman> qué tema era ese?
<spidenman> yo tengo dos equipos con nvidia y no me dan problemas
<ikuthekiller> las graficas nvidia anteriores a 8800 tenian un bug en su driver
<spidenman> ah pues no sé
<ikuthekiller> el 295.40 daba problemas
<spidenman> no me acuerdo de la mia
<spidenman> lo miraré
<ikuthekiller> nvidia corrigio su problema sacando la version del driver 295.49
<spidenman> el equipo que uso ahora mismo es GeForce GT 220/PCIe/SSE2/3DNOW!
<ikuthekiller> pero que yo sepa ubuntu aun no lo ha añadido a sus repositorios
<spidenman> a ver que mire que yo tengo puesto el repositorio de nvidia...
<ikuthekiller> gracias ;)
<spidenman> 295.49 tengo puesto
<ikuthekiller> entonces no tendras problemas
<spidenman> nunca he tenido de hecho xD
<spidenman> pues nada ponte el repositorio de nvidia directamente que está totalmente actualizado
<ikuthekiller> yo ahora tambien tengo el 295.49, pero noto que ha bajado sustancialmente el rendimiento respecto al 295.33
<ikuthekiller> sobretodo en minecraft
<spidenman> ah pues voy a probar mi wow a ver como tira...
<ikuthekiller> no se si alguien más lo habra notado o solo es cosa mia
<spidenman> hasta ahora.
<ikuthekiller> hasta ahora
<mauricio_> hola
<mauricio_> init, m4v  como andan?
<mauricio_> a ver si alguien sabe que puede estar pasando mal aca. cada vez que instalo algo a travez de apt-get me devuelve este error
<israel_> http://diadeinternet.mx/
<mauricio_> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<mauricio_> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<mauricio_>  winbind
<mauricio_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<israel_> hoy es dia del internet!!!! http://diadeinternet.mx/
<mauricio_> alguien me puede ayudar con este error ???
<mauricio_> * Has entrado en #Ubuntu-es
<mauricio_> * El topic para #Ubuntu-es es Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-cafe - ¿Pegar Texto? http://paste.ubuntu.com - Descargar Ubuntu 12.04 LTS: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ - Versiones soportadas: 8.04 LTS (servidor), 10.04 LTS, 11.04, 11.10 y 12.04 LTS
<mauricio_> * Topic para #Ubuntu-es definido por m4v!~znc@unaffiliated/m4v en Sat May  5 22:05:20 2012
<mauricio_> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-es] Bienvenidos al canal oficial de soporte Ubuntu en español  - Por favor respete el CoC https://wiki.ubuntu.com/esCodeOfConduct - Este canal se archiva públicamente en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com - Usar este canal implica la aceptación de los términos en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/es
<mauricio_> * #ubuntu-es :http://www.ubuntu.com/
<mauricio_> <mauricio_> hola
<mauricio_> <mauricio_> init, m4v  como andan?
<mauricio_> * ivedci89-pc (~caedci69@190.48.13.134) ha entrado en #Ubuntu-es
<mauricio_> <mauricio_> a ver si alguien sabe que puede estar pasando mal aca. cada vez que instalo algo a travez de apt-get me devuelve este error
<mauricio_> <israel_> http://diadeinternet.mx/
<mauricio_> <mauricio_> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<mauricio_> <mauricio_> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<mauricio_> <mauricio_>  winbind
<mauricio_> <mauricio_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<mauricio_> me leen ?
<Deckon> no, que paso con el bot?
<mauricio_> pegue algo en pastebin, me le pueden echar un vistazo ??? es un error al instalar cosas con dpkg
<mauricio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/992506/
<mauricio_> gracias
<israel_> mauricio_:tienes instalado windbind?
<mauricio_> no se. creo que no. no se ni lo que es
<israel_> :S
<mauricio_> jeje
<israel_> haber intenta sudo apt-get autoclean
<mauricio_> israel_, winbind trabaja con samba para loguearse a un servidor de Active Directory, o por lo menos eso es lo que entendi
<israel_> si es parte de, pero que es lo que estas instalando?
<usuario__> olaaaa
<usuario__> xd
<israel_> que onda
<usuario__> k ai gente
<usuario__> hola israel_
<Deckon> mauricio_, intenta levantar winbind
<usuario__> hola Deckon
<Deckon> hola
<usuario__> k significa eso de intenta levantar winbind
<Deckon> parece que winbind es un demonio y fallo cuando el sistema intento levantarlo(activarlo)
<usuario__> am
<usuario__> gracias por la informacion
<usuario__> eske como me aburro
<usuario__> xd
<usuario__> jajajajaja
<Deckon> si quieres hacer platica lo puedes hacer en el cafe
<Deckon> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<mauricio_> Deckon, no, da error
<Deckon> que error
<Deckon> ??
<usuario__> ok adios
<zcom> hola, donde estan los log's del Xchat siendo usuario Root
<Deckon> :S usas xchat como root?
<zcom> en liveCD si
<zcom> si fuera usuario estarian en /home/usuario y buscaria por alli, pero siendo root no se donde estan
<init> /root
<zcom> voy a ver
<init> zcom: los archivos siguen el mismo orden que un usuario normal, pero su ~ no es /home/user sino /root :D
<init> si estaban en /home/user/.xchat2/logs estaran en /root/.xchat2/logs
<zcom> gracias
<armando__> ola
<armando__> xdd
<Mirii> ola
<armando_> olaa
<armando_> qqwe pasa
<Mirii> puajajajajaja
<Mirii> xDDD
<armando_> xd esta uapooo
<Mirii> jajaj pues siii
<Mirii> olle
<armando_> qe esto lo ve la genet
<Mirii> se lo puedo  deci a la marii pooo fiiii!!!!
<armando_> gente
<Mirii> y yata
<armando_> no tia
<armando_> tia esqe si no nove lo qe se liaa
<armando_> :(
<armando_> pero diceselo
<armando_> xdd
<Mirii> a la mary y taaa balrr
<armando_> ok
<armando_> diceselo al al ale
<Mirii> :D
<Mirii> ok
<armando_> pero mira siqieres en un canal ingles
<Mirii> eingg...??
<armando_> paa qe no lo se pan de qe ballas te metes en el canal ubuntu
<armando_> al ale
<Mirii> aaaa okk no me enteraoo de naa
<Mirii> xD
<Mirii> tu
<Mirii> hablaar en xino yp
<Mirii> yo no entener tu idioma
<guampa> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Mirii> puajajajjajajajajjaja+
<Mirii> xDDDD
<mimecar_> Mirii: si no os comportais
<mimecar_> tendrés que dejar el canal
<armando_> miri ente pal canal ubuntu
<armando_> ii dile esto a alw
<armando_> ale
<Mirii> aaaaaa okk Xdd
<Mirii> er k?
<armando_> ente pal canal ubuntu
<guampa> armando_, Mirii: continuen en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Mirii> peroo k kieres kk le digaa al aleee
<Mirii> xD
<Mirii> olss
<carnau> ¿Cómo puedo probar que un mouse inalámbrico funciona bien? Hasta hace unos días funcionaba bien, el mouse se enciende, el conector bluetooth lo reconoce...
<armando_> miri
<carnau> A veces, cuando justo lo conecto funciona un par de segundos y luego nada...
<guampa> carnau: te fijaste en los logs si hay algun mensaje?
<carnau> guampa, ahora vi que en el del kernel pone: usb 5-1: device not accepting address 17, error -71
<carnau> ya lo reportaré pues
<guampa> carnau: el mensaje se repite? podes determinar si tiene que ver con el adaptador bluetooth?
<carnau> guampa, seguro que es eso
<guampa> fijate la hora, proba si coincide la hora del mensaje con el mal funcionamiento, y el bus/device id
<carnau> si si, es eso seguro
<carnau> lo reportaré en launchpad a ver si hay suerte
<guampa> ok, busque ese mensaje en google y hay quien lo arreglo cambiando el driver usb
<carnau> que rollo, en 11.10 iba...
<xacobecimadevila> yo no actualice xD
<Ryb0tr1l> h0l4s c0l3g4s busc0 4lgun h4ct1v1st4
<Ryb0tr1l> p4r4 un4 4cc10n d1r3ct4 4 un4 p4g1n4 w3b
<mimecar> Ryb0tr1l: escribe normal
<quiiskoper_eSSp> monigotee
<Ryb0tr1l> mimecar d3f1n3 n0rm4l?
<mimecar> este es un canal para soporte de ubuntu
<morfeo> Hola amigos como instalo  mysql-workbench-gpl : Depende: libmysqlclient16 (>= 5.1.21-1) pero no es instalable
<morfeo> Hola amigos como instalo  mysql-workbench-gpl : Depende: libmysqlclient16 (>= 5.1.21-1) pero no es instalable
<mimecar> morfeo: estas instalando un paquete externo a los repositorios?
<morfeo> mmm creo, es que quiero instalar workbentch y me da ese error, mejor lo desinstalo?
<morfeo> mimecar, ?
<m4v> morfeo: ese paquete no está en los repositorios, de donde lo estas sacando?
<Ryb0tr1l> uhmm
<Ryb0tr1l> m4v qu3 0nd4?
<Ryb0tr1l> :P
<morfeo> m4v, el workbentch de su pagina oficial, pero el paquete libmysqlclient16 creo que no esta instalado y nose de donde sacarlo pero si ustedes me recomiendan quitar todo eso de mi ubuntu lo desinstalo
<m4v> morfeo: ubuntu tiene mysql-workbench en los repos, no es lo mismo?
<morfeo> nose, no lo encontre, el 12.04?
<m4v> si
<morfeo> pero lo busque y no lo encontre man :/
<morfeo> desinstalo lo que tengo?
<m4v> lo que hayas instalado que no sea de los repositorios? sí.
<morfeo> ok
<morfeo> Hay alguna forma de desinstalar todo lo que no este en los repositorios de una sola vez?
<m4v> no se me ocurre, depende si lo instalaste usando otro repositorio o con paquetes .deb separados
<guampa> morfeo: creo que synaptic tiene una vista de los paquetes instalados localmente (desde .deb) o de otros repos
<Ryb0tr1l> ehi m4v me ayudas con mi ubuntu?
<Ryb0tr1l> :D
<cl0n4z3p4n> alguien me ayuyda con mi ubuntu?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> saludos, alguien tiene el keepassx o keepass2 en ubuntu?
<mimecar> Gosset_Inofensiu: descargalo de su web
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es que los symbolic links curiosamente no funcionan
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es algo muy curioso
<Gosset_Inofensiu> si modifico el symbolic link, no se modifica el fichero al que apunta
<carnau> eso es que no apunta ahí, ¿no?
<carnau> quizá es un sl dentro de un sl, y el fichero está donde no crees que está
<morfeo> m4v, guampa si, instale los .dev
<m4v> morfeo: desinstala los deb entonces, desde el apt-get o synaptic
<Gosset_Inofensiu> carnau, le hago un make link, apunta ahi xD
<morfeo> m4v, estoy en eso...
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en fin, tiene que ser un bug
<morfeo> ok y como instalo workbentch?
<m4v> « sudo apt-get install mysql-workbench »
<morfeo> gracias m4v lo probare
<xacobe> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<fmonroy> Puedes registrarte en Os Hackers para dar a conocer tu ubicación y distro que utilizas
<fmonroy> http://oshackers.org/
<guampa> !spam
<kubot> En #Ubuntu-es no queremos spam o propaganda de ningún tipo, sea de canales IRC, o temas relacionados con Linux. Es molesto y de mala educación.
<esmirlin> algo que nunca he entendido, qué versión tengo que utilizar¿? 32 o 64bits?
<esmirlin> tengo un i5 de asus con 4 de ram y una nvidia hybrid
<esmirlin> me podéis ayudar¿?
<Deckon> usa la de 32
<Deckon> tu proce soporta 64 pero no te merece la pena
<Deckon> solo si tubieras mas de 4 te valdria la pena
<esmirlin> Deckon: bueno si lo soporta, por qué no usarlo¿? es que no entiendo muy bien la diferencia :S
<Deckon> esmirlin: en rendimiento no encontraras diferencia, bueno la de 64 usa mas ram
<esmirlin> y mejora en algo¿?
<Deckon> esmirlin: no, te repito en rendimiento(que sea mas rapido) no vas a notar diferencia, el principal motivo de usar 64bits es por que uno tiene mas de 4 gigas de ram
<Deckon> las distro de 32 bits no soportan mas de 4gigas en ram a menos que uses un kernel bigmem
<Deckon> ademas de que todavia o no ahi o no esta bien soportado algunos programas
<jose__> hola
<Deckon> o/
<jose__> les puedo hacer una consulta?
<Deckon> jose tu pregunta, si alguien sabe ya respondera
<esmirlin> Deckon: otra pregunta, cómo puedo configurar desde las opciones de compiz para que el click derecho en el título de la ventana minimize la misma¿?
<esmirlin> no encuentro la opción
<Deckon> esmirlin:  eso ni idea
<jose__> alguien sabe como tener dos gateways en la misma interfaz para routear puertos diferentes desde diferentes modems (dos conecciones a internet)
<Biblioclasta> Perdon. No entinedo que quieres hacer. Con route puedes unir una interace con una dirección
<guampa> jose__: los gateways no son por puerto
<guampa> podes forzar a que conexiones de/hacia tal puerto salgan por tal gateway pero no con ruteo sino con iptables/mangle
<guampa> opcionalmente podes tambien sumar una tabla de rutas dedicada a conexiones que marques desde mangle, pero no con ruteo "clasico"
<jose__> no quise decir eso
<jose__> tengo dos conexiones a internet, un servidor, dos dominios en cada conexion a internet, quiero entrar desde ambos dominios al mismo puerto
<guampa> ah, bueno igual esto corresponde seguirlo en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<sebastian> hola amigos aca estoy otra vez, instale xubuntu, pero otra vez particione mal , no aprendo más..jjj, me dan una mano para arreglarlo?
<guampa> unite a ese canal por favor
<sebastian> la particion logica me quedó pequeña, y no puedo actualizar mi version de xubuntu
<jose__> guampa a mi me decis?
<guampa> si jose__
<jose__> bueno gracias,
<Biblioclasta> sebastian, como tienes las particiones?
<sebastian> Biblioclasta: 2.1gb libres, 54 gb fat, 4.5 gb extendido dividido en: 1.5 gb area de intercambio y  3 gb reicer, y por último 99 gb libre
<sebastian> eso es todo
<sebastian> en un disco de 160 gb y solo xubuntu instalado... todo mal no ??
<sebastian> Biblioteca: se entiende?
<Biblioclasta> no se si mal, por lo menos me parece raro
<sebastian> biblioteca, lo que necesito es redimencionar para actualizar la version de xubuntu  por que no me alcanza el espacio
<sebastian> esta version no tiene isntalado el gparted...
<Biblioclasta> no tenes un live cd por ahí?
<sebastian> si tengo el de la instalación
<Biblioclasta> y no podes arrancar con ese, poner probar sin instalar, y usar gparted para redimensionar las particiones?
<sebastian> si , podría pero , pregunta: si instale el xubuntu de ese cd y no me instalo el gparted, puede estar igual en el live?
<Biblioclasta> sip, igual podes descargarlo temporalmente y usarlo desde el live
<sebastian> y no puedo instalarlo en xubuntu desde terminal ?
<Biblioclasta> si, podes, lo que no podes es redimensionar una unidada que estás usando
<sebastian> haaa.... ahora entiendo jejeje, perdón
<Biblioclasta> vuelvo más tarde
<Biblioclasta> suerte!
<sebastian> ok, muchas gracias
<sebastian> alguien me seguiría guiando con este tema ?
<sebastian> bueno , arranco desde el live y vuelvo a ver si tengo mas suerte... gracias
#ubuntu-es 2012-05-18
<Guest23173> ho
<Guest23173> hola , me podrian ayudar a instalar gparted en xubuntu??
<Guest23173> perdon la pregunta esta de más, estoy con el livecd y el programa ya esta instalado..
<Guest23173> alguien que me de una mano con las particiones por favor...
<Biblioclasta> que problema tienes?
<Guest23173> biblioclasta, me hablas a mi ?
<Biblioclasta> si
<Guest23173> ya entre con el live como me dijistes, abrí el gparted, ahora quiero redimencionar el extended
<Biblioclasta> muy bien
<Guest23173> pero tiene llaves y no se como desmontarlo
<Guest23173> biblioclasta: me seguis ?
<Biblioclasta> perdon, me distraen por aquí
<Biblioclasta> las llaves indican que el disco está en uso
<Biblioclasta> primero trata de hacer click con el boton derecho
<Biblioclasta> y selecciona unmount
<Biblioclasta> a ver si te lo permite
<Guest23173> no , igual esta en español, es lo mismo que desmontar no?
<Biblioclasta> si
<Guest23173> yo entre con el live , por que pasará esto?
<Biblioclasta> mmm
<Guest23173> el reiserfs esta permitido... el linux-swap no...
<Biblioclasta> ahh
<Biblioclasta> bueno en swap tienes que hacer swapoff
<Biblioclasta> no se como sera en español
<Guest23173> que sería tecnicamente ?
<Biblioclasta> desmontar la unidad de swap
<Biblioclasta> de hecho es la única opcion que te tiene que permitir gparted
<Biblioclasta> si la unidad de swap esta montada
<Biblioclasta> boton derecho swapoff
<Guest23173> biblioclasta , la opcion q aparece es "desactivar intercambio"
<Biblioclasta> esa!
<Guest23173> ok, hecho
<Biblioclasta> ahora tiene que haberte sacado
<Biblioclasta> la llave de la unidad
<Biblioclasta> con eso
<Guest23173> esta en eso..
<Guest23173> biblioclasta: Desactivando área de intercambio /dev/sda
<Guest23173> no hay mas llaves !!!
<Biblioclasta> perfecton ahora pudes cambiar el tamaño
<Biblioclasta> a lo que quieras
<Guest23173> ok , en cuanto me conviene dejar el extended , para a su ves agrandar el reiserfs?
<Guest23173> que esta ahí dentro , no?
<Biblioclasta> y depende
<Biblioclasta> va a ir home adentro tambien?
<Guest23173> mira , ahora el problema que me condujo a tus consejos , era que no podía actualizar la version de xubuntu por que solo restaban 256 mb en la particion...
<Biblioclasta> vas a compartir el disco con otros sistemas operativos?
<Biblioclasta> si
<Guest23173> no , mi idea es usar solo linux
<Biblioclasta> ok
<Guest23173> tambien estan ahí los 1.40 gb de swap.. eso no esta mal , verdad?
<Biblioclasta> y como piensas montar las unidades?
<Guest23173> me mataste con la pregunta...
<Biblioclasta> el swap depende de la memoria que uses
<Biblioclasta> memoria ram
<Guest23173> tengo 640 de ram
<Guest23173> por eso xubuntu y no ubuntu, que me encanta...
<Biblioclasta> entonces esta perfecto con eso
<Guest23173> ok
<Biblioclasta> lubuntu usa menos memoria todavía
<Biblioclasta> y por que reiser?
<Biblioclasta> en un sistema de archivos muy inestable
<Guest23173> uhh... no sabía!!!!
<Guest23173> pense que era necesesario para la raiz...
<Biblioclasta> no
<Biblioclasta> en general se usa cuando necesitas desesperadamente velocidad
<Biblioclasta> y no te importa que alguan vez pueda fallar
<Guest23173> en realidad no se si linux está instalado alli..
<Biblioclasta> tu carpeta personal esta en la misma partición que el sistema?
<Guest23173> sf es la orde que muestra estos detalles en terminal ?
<Biblioclasta> en realidad para ver esos detalles si no los recuerdas, tendrías que montar la unidad
<Biblioclasta> pero no importa
<Biblioclasta> por que no usas esos 99gb libres?
<Guest23173> ok, como tendría que seguir...
<Biblioclasta> lo más sencillo, sería borrar la swap, y dar todo el espacio libre a tu unidad linux
<Biblioclasta> excepto por 1.5gb para una nueva swap al final del disco
<Guest23173> no perjudica en nada que linux este en Raiser
<Biblioclasta> tienes archivos que quieres conservar en ese raiser?
<Guest23173> creo que no , solo el linux
<Biblioclasta> ok entonces borralo y elige un tipo
<Biblioclasta> mas convencional
<Biblioclasta> como ext3 o ext4
<ps-ax> Hola!
<ps-ax> joder, muchisimo tiempo sin pasar por acá.
<Biblioclasta> me voy a cenar con mi novia o me mata. :S
<Biblioclasta> Nos vemos
<ps-ax> una consulta Ubuntu 12.04 trae Gnome3 pro defecto?
<xangua> ps-ax: gnome 3.4 para ser precisos, o más bien precise :P
<ps-ax> hmm
<ps-ax> joder llevo como 1 año sin tocar un linux..
<ps-ax> proyectos como compiz aun estan vigentes?
<xangua> ubuntu es la único distro que lo usa con Unity
<ps-ax> Unity
<ps-ax> ¿que es eso?
<ps-ax> !google Unity Ubuntu
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<xangua> http://unity.ubuntu.com/
<ps-ax> gracias :P
<ps-ax> oh venga, unity se ve bueno :P
<Guest23173> hola amigos , estoy redimencionando las particiones alguien me puede ayudar ???
<JoseC> guampa,
<JoseC> Guest23173,
<JoseC> Dime
<Guest23173> necesito saber en que paricion tengo instalado el linux, me podrían indicar como?
<JoseC> usas gparted?
<Guest23173> JoseC con el estoy en este momento
<JoseC> pues hay dos maneras
<JoseC> fijate que en punto de montaje diga /
<JoseC> o en opciones salga boot
<JoseC> sistema de archivos debe decir ext3, ext4 o algo parecido
<Guest23173> JoseC, me parece que ninguno ....
<JoseC> estas en live cd?
<Guest23173> si
<JoseC> cuantas particiones tienes?
<Guest23173> ahora me figuran 3 asignadas y 3 espacios sin asignar
<JoseC> bueno un opcion es darle click derecho a las asignadas y darle en montar
<JoseC> luego te fijas
<JoseC> entrando normal por carpetas
<JoseC> en cual esta instalado
<Guest23173> ok, igualmene tengo acceso a las carpetas desde live ...
<JoseC> si pero son de live CD no de el sistema instalado
<JoseC> es distinto
<Guest23173> en este momento gparted esta ampliando una de las particiones
<Guest23173> si , verdad...
<JoseC> mm
<JoseC> entonces no las puedes montar
<Guest23173> josec te cuento igual que yo asigne como / la particion dev/sda5, con formato Reiserfs
<JoseC> entonces ahi es donde esta instalado linux
<Guest23173> esa es la particion que estoy ampliando , y te cuento por que:
<Guest23173> mi problema surgió cuando quise actualizar xubuntu a su última version
<Guest23173> me salto un error diciendo que no alcanzaba el espacio, solo restaban 256 mb
<Guest23173> me seguis?
<JoseC> si
<Guest23173> el compañero Biblioclasta me sugirio borrar el Reiserfs para elegir otro formato
<Guest23173> JoseC: pero, de esa manera estaría eliminando xubuntu no?
<JoseC> claro
<JoseC> tendrias que instalar de nuevo
<Guest23173> y me traera problemas dejar el formto actual..., que opinas?
<JoseC> Pues la verdad nunca lo he usado
<JoseC> Es algo poco comun usar ese formato
<JoseC> porque lo hiciste?
<Guest23173> por que no sabía que era inestable...
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<Guest23173> me enteré ahora, en mi ignorancia asocié Reiser con raiz , y ahi instale... jejej
<JoseC> jeje
<JoseC> no leiste ningun tuto?
<JoseC> Normalmente se usa ext4
<JoseC> o ext3
<Guest23173> si , despues...lo hice
<Guest23173> ahora lo dejo así, o no...?
<JoseC> mm.. ps yo cambiaria
<Guest23173> uhhh,  y reistalo todo?
<JoseC> pues seria adecuado
<Guest23173> si no queda otra lo hago...
<JoseC> e instalar el /home en otra particion
<Guest23173> me podrías decir como armar las particiones... estoy obligado a hacerlo de forma manual
<Guest23173> por que tengo 25 g de informacion
<JoseC> pero las tienes en otra particion?
<Guest23173> en una particion fat32 de 50.24 g
<JoseC> a ok
<JoseC> y tienes windows o no?
<Guest23173> no,,, ni quier...jjj
<JoseC> ok
<JoseC> entonces
<Guest23173> me interesa linux , aunque todabia estoy re perdido
<JoseC> tienes otro pc? xD
<Guest23173> no
<JoseC> ok entonces mira
<Guest23173> como para que?
<Guest23173> si
<JoseC> mmm
<JoseC> dale instalar
<JoseC> de una vez
<JoseC> y vamos hablando
<Guest23173> bueno , primero tengo que grabar el live que lo tengo en iso , pero me parece que no se puede desde el live, no?
<Guest23173> es decir , tengo el iso del xubuntu 12, sin grabar.. y ahora estoy usando el live del xubuntu 8
<JoseC> comoasi
<JoseC> a que te refieres
<JoseC> aaa
<JoseC> ya
<JoseC> entonces
<JoseC> ponlo
<JoseC> y booteas con ese otro
<JoseC> y el iso lo puedes meter a la particion fat
<JoseC> la de los datos
<Guest23173> si , pero para hacerlo tengo que reiniciar , no?
<Guest23173> o sea , no puedo grabar un cd desde este live en que estoy ahora ?
<JoseC> aa
<JoseC> no lo creo
<Guest23173> bueno , manos a las sobras, voy a hacer eso y vuelvo...
<JoseC> ok
<Guest23173> ultima pregunta , no tengo que hacer nada mas despues de ampliar una particion no?
<JoseC> pues si ya amplio
<JoseC> si ya termino no
<JoseC> no la puedes cancelar
<JoseC> porque se estropea
<Guest23173> y si , ya se amplio, finalizo!
<JoseC> normal
<JoseC> cierra gparted
<JoseC> y reinicias
<Guest23173> perfecto...
<Guest23173> acabo de crear una particion swap nueva (por que tube que eliminar la anterior para ampliar reiser), lo tengo que montar antes de reiniciar??
<JoseC> mm no
<JoseC> ella se monta
<Guest23173> le puse , "activar area de intercambio", esta bien?
<JoseC> si
<Guest23173> listo nos vemos en un rato
<JoseC> vale
<selina2> hola
<JoseC> hola
<selina2> aca usando linux fedora
<dylan66> #fedora-es
<lalo> hola
<lalo> alguien me puede ayudar
<Biblioclasta> lalo, si podemos...
<xangua> !pregunta | lalo
<kubot> lalo: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<lalo> OK bueno, no tengo sonido en mi computadora
<lalo> y como me cambie a xubuntu apenas hoy no se muy bien como funciona
<Biblioclasta> mmm, revisa primero si esta en mute el sonido
<lalo> ya revise y no
<Biblioclasta> lalo: que version de xubuntu usas?
<lalo> 12.04
<Biblioclasta> sabes si detecta la placa?
<Biblioclasta> puedes hacer aplay -l en la terminal?
<lalo> aplay nada mas  o aplay -l
<Biblioclasta> has puesto l de lalo o 1?
<Biblioclasta> es l y tiene que listar los dispositivos
<lalo> a ok
<Biblioclasta> o decir que no se encuentra ninguna tarjeta de sonido
<lalo> *** Lista de PLAYBACK dispositivos hardware ****
<lalo> tarjeta 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], dispositivo 0: ALC861 Analog [ALC861 Analog]
<lalo>   Subdispositivos: 1/1
<lalo>   Subdispositivo #0: subdevice #0
<lalo> eso me sale
<lalo> osea que si reconoce la targeta de sonido
<Biblioclasta> sip
<Biblioclasta> eso quiere decir que esta en mute en algun lugar
<lalo> oye una pregunta esque esta en mono y nose si eso afecta amm y no lo puedo cambiar
<Biblioclasta> la verdad que nunca lo he usado en mono
<lalo> bueno esque esta en mono pero no se supone que tenga que estar asi porque tengo dos bocinas
<Biblioclasta> ahh
<lalo> amm pero sigamos con tus consejos, que crees que este en mute
<Biblioclasta> mmm
<Biblioclasta> podrias correr alsamixer
<Biblioclasta> y ver como esta
<lalo> mira esque esto del alsamixer me lo han dicho antes y encontraron que algo no tenia que estar asi pero bueno hay una paginita para subir fotos no
<lalo> te la sabes para que puedas ver lo que me muestra el alsamixer
<Biblioclasta> la verdad que no.
<Biblioclasta> espera que googleo
<Biblioclasta> tinypic podría ser
<lalo> anda mira subu la foto y te doy el link
<Biblioclasta> ok
<lalo> *** Lista de PLAYBACK dispositivos hardware ****
<lalo> tarjeta 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], dispositivo 0: ALC861 Analog [ALC861 Analog]
<lalo>   Subdispositivos: 1/1
<lalo>   Subdispositivo #0: subdevice #0
<lalo> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2jdq7hy&s=6
<lalo> este es el link : http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2jdq7hy&s=6
<Biblioclasta> ok
<Biblioclasta> si esta todo en mute
<lalo> amm como lo cambio
<lalo> ???
<Biblioclasta> con las flechas de direccion de teclado
<Biblioclasta> sube hasta que llegue al volumen que quieras
<Biblioclasta> subes con arriba
<Biblioclasta> bajas con abajo
<Biblioclasta> derecha e izquierda para cambiar de canal
<Biblioclasta> en alsamixer
<Biblioclasta> no se si se entendio algo
<lalo> si pues
<lalo> amm en que opcion mater headphone speaker pcm beep auto-mute m
<Biblioclasta> master todo el sonido que salga
<Biblioclasta> headphone es si tienes algo enchufado a la placa
<Biblioclasta> speaker para los parlantes integrados
<lalo> jejejeje lo malo que no sube
<lalo> no sube
<Biblioclasta> :S
<lalo> jejeje si  u.u
<Biblioclasta> si presionas f6 que aparece?
<lalo> tarjeta de sonido esta en la opcion predeterminado y tiene la de HDA ATI SB  o la opcion intruduzca el nombre del dispositivo
<Biblioclasta> esta bien
<Biblioclasta> presiona 0 por las dudas
<lalo> como endonde presiono 0
<Biblioclasta> presiona f6
<Biblioclasta> aparece el menu
<Biblioclasta> y presionas 0
<Biblioclasta> luego f3
<Biblioclasta> y te fijas si sube o se pone verde la barra cuando subes con la flecha
<lalo> en el master no sigue igual sijn subir
<Biblioclasta> cuando presionas f3 a la derecha
<Biblioclasta> de la pantalla
<Biblioclasta> dice eneabled en amarillo?
<Biblioclasta> enabled
<lalo> espera pero presiono el f3 en el alsamixer no??
<Biblioclasta> si
<lalo> no me aparece nada
<Biblioclasta> ok
<lalo> T.T rayos :S
<Biblioclasta> has hecho una instalación de 0 o es un upgrade?
<lalo> de 0
<Biblioclasta> has probado revisar las opciones de pulse-audio?
<lalo> no como las reviso
<Biblioclasta> no recuerdo como se llama el paquete, espera que reviso
<lalo> ok
<Biblioclasta> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<Biblioclasta> eso instalara el control de audio de pulse
<lalo> E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo «/var/lib/dpkg/lock» - open (13: Permiso denegado)
<lalo> E: No se encontró un archivo de réplica «/var/lib/dpkg/»
<lalo> eso me dice u.u
<Biblioclasta> tienes el synaptic, el gestor de upgrades abierto?
<Biblioclasta> o algo instalando?
<lalo> no nada
<Biblioclasta> recodaste poner sudo antes del comando
<Biblioclasta> ?
<lalo> XD jajajaja que tonto soy :P bueno ya pero me dice 0 se actualisarán o para eliminar
<lalo> pavucontrol esta en su versión mas reciente
<Biblioclasta> ok
<Biblioclasta> ahora eso quiere decir que tienes el mixer de pulse audio en algún lugar
<Biblioclasta> no estoy familiarizado con la estructura del menu de xubuntu :(
<dylan66> no es pnmixer?
<Biblioclasta> creo que no
<lalo> ammm dime mas o menos donde busco y que debo de buscar
<dylan66> el mix que utiliza xfc4
<dylan66> en tu panel
<Biblioclasta> yo lo tengo en el menu de multimedia
<Biblioclasta> pulse audio mixer se llama
<Biblioclasta> aqui
<Biblioclasta> control de volumen de audio pulse?
<lalo> sip
<lalo> ya me mando a una ventanita
<Biblioclasta> ok una de las pestañas dice dispositivos de salida
<Biblioclasta> si?
<lalo> listo
<lalo> esta en altavoces
<lalo> y a todo
<Biblioclasta> se escucha algo?
<lalo> no nada
<Biblioclasta> ok presiona mute
<Biblioclasta> que es icono
<Biblioclasta> con forma de parlante
<Biblioclasta> junto al candado
<lalo> si ya
<Biblioclasta> nada de sonido?
<lalo> no nada
<Biblioclasta> presiona otra vez
<Biblioclasta> presiona el boton verde
<lalo> nada u.u
<Biblioclasta> :/
<lalo> oye mira encontre algo en el editor de configuración me meto a xfce4-mixer
<dylan66> puede poner alsamixer e una consola
<dylan66> y elejir la tarjeta de sonido
<dylan66> y verificar que todos los volumnes esten bien
<lalo> dylan66 lo que pasa que el master no sube
<dylan66> se sube con la flecha
<lalo> a si y mira dice volume-step-size y en valor esta en 5 lo puedo subir pro no se que significa y no guarde nada
<lalo> si ya se lo que pasa es que no sube,,,
<lalo> simplemente no sube el master ya vi como tiene que estar , pero nose cual es el defecto que tiene que no sube el master
<dylan66> alsamixer -D hw:0
<dylan66> chequea que automut este disabled
<lalo> en disabled no se supone debe estar en enabled
<dylan66> no
<lalo> aun asi aunque lo ponga en disabled no sube
<lalo> u.u bueno me doy jejeje mañana intentare por ultima vez buscar solución
<lalo> si no regreso al XP jajajajaja
<dylan66> ok
<lalo> bueno gracias
<lalo> Biblioclasta gracias
<lalo> dylan66 gracias
<Biblioclasta> prueba una cosa más
<dylan66> de nada
<lalo> ok dime
<Biblioclasta> podría ser un problema de permisos
<lalo> Bibliocasta
<lalo> amm ok
<lalo> y como reviso los permisos
<Biblioclasta> no se que estas usando para pasar sonidos
<Biblioclasta> gmusicbrowser?
<lalo> anda
<lalo> si ese
<Biblioclasta> inteta sudo gmusicbroser
<Biblioclasta> es decir de la consola
<Biblioclasta> y precedido por sudo
<Biblioclasta> o mejor aún
<Biblioclasta> antes de eso intenta sudo alsamixer
<dylan66> en internet tampoco le andda?
<dylan66> por que podrian ser falta de codec
<lalo> y el en alsamixer que ago
<Biblioclasta> sudo alsamixer
<lalo> si ya
<Biblioclasta> y fijate si sube la barra cuando presionas subir con el teclado
<lalo> la de master no
<lalo> solo la de PCM y Beep
<Biblioclasta> :/
<Biblioclasta> no hay na columna
<Biblioclasta> no hay otra columna
<lalo> como otra columna
<Biblioclasta> entre master y pcm??
<lalo> a ii
<lalo> a si
<Biblioclasta> esa sube?
<Biblioclasta> como se llama?
<lalo> headphone  y tambien esta la de speaker
<inspira> O,O
<Biblioclasta> suben?
<lalo> tremendo lio que me esta causando xubuntu
<lalo> no no suben
<Biblioclasta> veo
<lalo> las unicas que suben y bajan son PCM y Beep
<Biblioclasta> ok
<lalo> mmmm... bueno encerio muchas gracias Biblioclasta  pero esto esta complicado
<lalo> mejor me quedo con el XP nimodo
<Biblioclasta> ok, lamento no haber sido de ayuda
<lalo> jejeje si fuiste de ayuda
<lalo> minimo me di cuenta que es porque el master nosube
<chilicuil> el master no sube?, mmm, eres parte del grupo de audio?
<chilicuil> lalo: $ sudo alsamixer
<chilicuil> y a ver, si de esa forma sube
<lalo> jejeje el master del alsamixer no sube
<lalo> XD
<lalo> bueno bibliocasta  gracias de nuevo y adios
<Biblioclasta> ok
<Biblioclasta> queda una cosa más por intentar :/
<lalo> que?
<Biblioclasta> sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Biblioclasta> y agrega esta linea al final
<Biblioclasta> options snd-hda-intel model=hp
<lalo> ya
<lalo> ahora que mas ago
<Biblioclasta> reiniciar
<lalo> espera pero guardo no
<Biblioclasta> si
<Biblioclasta> si eso falla se puede bajar el driver y compilarlo en tu maquina
<Biblioclasta> si eso tambien falla se me acabaron las opciones
<lalo> jejejejeje
<chilicuil> no creo que quiera compilar alsa
<chilicuil> y si no tiene una laptop hp, bueno, podria probar conlos otros modelos que acepta el modulo snd-hda-intel
<Biblioclasta> en realidad es bastante sensillo
<lalo> no es hp es toshiba
<lalo> oye bueno es tarde y tengo clases mañana nimodo
<Biblioclasta> ok
<lalo> me tendre que ir
<lalo> adios
<lalo> gracias
<Biblioclasta> adios
<ubunter0> Hola, alguien conoce phpsysinfo?
<chilicuil> nop
<ubunter0> Es que lo tenia corriendo en Ubuntu Server 11.10 y al actualizarlo al 12.04 dejo de funcionar
<ubunter0> Sirve para ver las estadisticas de hardware de un servidor por ejemplo
<chilicuil> ubunter0: has visto si apache esta corriendo?
<ubunter0> chilicuil, si Apache esta corriendo
<chilicuil> ubunter0: phpsysinfo vienen con un script service?, o es un virtual host?, has visto si el servicio regresa algun error?, ves algo en los logs de apache?
<ubunter0> al tratar de accesarlo me da error 403
<ubunter0> chilicuil, por lo que veo está escrito en php, pero lo raro es que funciona hasta el phpmyadmin en mi servidor
<ubunter0> ahh, tiene un enlace simbolico en /var/www
<chilicuil> ubunter0: si te da error 403, lo mas probable es que la carpeta donde estan los scripts de phpsysinfo no pueden ser leidos por el proceso de apache
<chilicuil> ubunter0: te recomendaria que si no has modificado su conf, una solucion rapida, seria desinstalarlo completmanet ey volverlo a instalar
<ubunter0> chilicuil, si, esa opcion ya la probe
<ubunter0> chilicuil, y lo raro es que al actualizarse el apache al principio se perdio tambien el enlace sisbolico
<ubunter0> por eso tuve que desinstalarlo y reinstalarlo
<chilicuil> ubunter0: lo dicho, intenta accesar a la carpeta donde esta phpsyinfo y ve si los permisos son correctos
<chilicuil> $ dpkg -L phpsyinfo #te muestra la lista de archivos
<ubunter0> ok
<ubunter0> chilicuil, la mayoria de los archivos estan en: /usr/share/phpsysinfo
<ubunter0> y el enlace simbolico de /var/www tiene 777 de permisos
<chilicuil> ubunter0: vale, si los permisos estan bien, entonces puede ser otro error, ya viste /var/log/apache/ ?
<ubunter0> chilicuil, los voy a ver ahora
<chilicuil> ubunter0: vale
<ubunter0> chilicuil, exactamente
<ubunter0> dice: Symbolic link not allowed or link target not accessible: /var/www/tunnel/phpsysinfo
<ubunter0> y tambien Symbolic link not allowed or link target not accessible: /var/www/phpsysinfo
<ubunter0> es decir, probe el enlace simbolico desde diferente lugares
<Biblioclasta> hola! llegue tarde. cual es el problema?
<chilicuil> ubunter0: esos mensajes estan en el log?
<ubunter0> chilicuil, si
<chilicuil> Biblioclasta: ubunter0 tiene un error 403 en apache, con el script phpsysinfo (instalable desde Ubuntu)
<chilicuil> ubunter0: mmm, eso me suena a que los soflinks estan rotos
<chilicuil> ubunter0: has probado hacer $ ls -lah /var/www/tunnel/phpsysinfo /var/www/phpsysinfo ?
<chilicuil> si salen en rojo, estan rotos y hay que volver a hacerlos
<ubunter0> chilicuil, voy a probar a ver que pasa
<ubunter0> chilicuil, exactamente salen en rojo
<ubunter0> que me recomiendas?
<chilicuil> ubunter0: que los vuelvas a hacer, hacia la ubicacion donde esta phpsysinfo
<chilicuil> cuando hiciste $ dpkg -L phpsysinfo, aparece la verdadera ubicacion
<chilicuil> los softlinks se hacen con $ ln -s
<ubunter0> chilicuil, ok, voy a intentarlo
<ubunter0> pero primero debo borrar el que se encuentra en /var/www, verdad?
<chilicuil> ubunter0: sip
<chilicuil> ubunter0: pero no vayas a borrar otra cosa, solo los links rotos
<ubunter0> chilicuil, ok
<chilicuil> para volverlos a crear con esos nombres, esta vez hacia las hubicaciones correctas
<ubunter0> chilicuil, si voy a intentar crear de nuevo el enlace simbolico
<chilicuil> ubunter0: los enlaces se hacen asi: $ sudo ln -s /direccion/completa/directorio/phpsysinfo /var/www/phpsysinfo <---- o el lugar desde donde apuntara
<ubunter0> chilicuil, gracias, se me habia olvidado
<ubunter0> chilicuil, al parece los desarrolladores de phpsysinfo, cambiaron dramaticamente el script este, jeje
<ubunter0> no encuentro el archivo que se supone sirva de enlace simbolico
<ubunter0> lo más cercano que encontre fue /usr/share/phpsysinfo/js/phpSysInfo
<ubunter0> y dentro tiene un archivo phpSysInfo.js
<chilicuil> ubunter0: mmm prueba haciendo que /var/www/phpsysinfo apunte a /usr/share/phpsysinfo
<ubunter0> ok
<chilicuil> esos son archivos puntuales, lo que se ejecuta es index.php, o algo por estilo
<ubunter0> chilicuil, gracias!!!. Esa es la solución
<ubunter0> ya funciona phpsysinfo
<ubunter0> jeje
<chilicuil> wop n_n
<ubunter0> este es mi sitio web con sus estadisticas http://mywebsite.redirectme.net/phpsysinfo
<ubunter0> jeje
<chilicuil> que bonito =)
 * chilicuil anota la url
<ubunter0> Hoy aprendi un montón, gracias
<chilicuil> es una maquina virtual?
<chilicuil> o_O?
<ubunter0> no, una maquina viejita, jeje
<chilicuil> wow
<chilicuil> super viejita
<ubunter0> Apenas 266 MHz, y corriendo un servidor
<ubunter0> jaja
<chilicuil> joder, y ubuntu, hell yeah1
<ubunter0> si
<chilicuil> =P
<esmirlin> alguien sabe cómo configurar desde las opciones de compiz para que el click derecho en la barra de título de la ventana la minimice?
<liher> hola
<liher> alguien sabe como abrir la particion / como root en modo grafico?
<debsan> liher, no sé si entendí que querés hacer
<liher> hola debsan
<debsan> hi
<liher> quiero mover un archivo desde mi carpeta personal a /usr/share/icons pero me sale un mensaje que dice que necesito permiso de oort para hacerlo
<debsan> sudo cp archivo /usr/share/icons
<debsan> liher, o gksudo nautilus más facil
<liher> muchas gracias debsan
<aguitel> estoy en xubuntu 12.04 y frecuentemente en firefox los titulos de las pestanas me aparecen mas resaltados que otras ,alguien sabe de eso?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> que tal xubuntu 12.04
<Gosset_Inofensiu> usas thunar o nautilus?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es que estoy pensando en pasarme a xubuntu visto que en gnome classic no arreglan los bugs
<init> !ot Gosset_Inofensiu
<aguitel> funciona bien ,tenes que probarlo
<kubot> Gosset_Inofensiu: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Gosset_Inofensiu> lo probare
<Cryss> Hola, alguien sabe como cambiar la cantidad de desplazamiento de la rueda del mouse?
<Cryss> esque me baja casi toda una pagina, al mover un poco la rueda
<Deckon> que no hay una seccion para eso en el panel de control?
<israel_> hay una pero no viene la opcion creo
<Cryss> en el pnael de control esta opciones del mouse
<Cryss> pero no tiene la opcion de regular la rueda de mouse
<Cryss> entonces que puedo hacer?
<willfrand> Hey, que tal, quisiera pedirles opiniones sobre ubuntu 12.04, y sobre todo, preguntarles que problemas han tenido...
<willfrand> Hey, que tal, quisiera pedirles opiniones sobre ubuntu 12.04, y sobre todo, preguntarles que problemas han tenido...
<Biblioclasta> Cryss, puedes cambiar la velocidad globalmente pero usualmente no es necesario
<Biblioclasta> Cryss, usualmente es un problema con algunos mouse usb
<Biblioclasta> ot! | willfrand
<Deckon> willfrand, seria mejor que te bajaras u12 y lo testearas por tu cuenta
<Deckon> el unico problema que e tenido a sido la perdida del control del brillo pero eso es cosa del kernel y configuraciones raras de mi maquina
<willfrand> Deckon
<willfrand> eso hice
<willfrand> por eso les pregunto
<willfrand> lo ensaye en mi antigua maquina
<willfrand> laptop acer aspire 4720
<willfrand> ahora acabo de comprar una nueva, ahi, pa'l gasto
<willfrand> acer aspire one, es linda
<willfrand> pero no he podido instalarlo
<willfrand> no hace sino sacarme problemas de disco duro
<Deckon> detalles
<willfrand> en mi vieja maquina
<willfrand> no instalaba todo bien
<willfrand> creé otro usuario
<willfrand> donde al parecer todo estaba bien
<willfrand> y no, que lio
<willfrand> reinstalé, pero nada
<mimecar> willfrand: error en la máquina nueva
<willfrand> con knoppix pude volver a medio organizarme
<mimecar> lo que pasara en la antigua no sirve d emucho
<willfrand> pero
<willfrand> al parecer perdi mis datos
<willfrand> mimecar, como asi que error de la maquina nueva
<mimecar> dices que has comprado una máquina nueva
<mimecar> y que no has podido instalarlo
<Deckon> willfrand, centrate en una maquina y en un problema y detallalo
<willfrand> le estaba instalando ubuntu, y a la hora de la particion, o de conectarme para la instaalacion de paquetes, se bloquea
<willfrand> bueno
<willfrand> entre primero pidiendoles opinion
<mimecar> ¿la ISO está bien descargada?
<willfrand> en la antgua maquina, me encantó una cosa, es que on se recalentaba tanto, eso fue genial, porque seguramente incluia la actualización de la bios
<israel_> willfrand: no se si sea eso pero puedes intentar cambiar la forma en que se usa el disco duro en el bios para poder instalarlo, no estaria de mas intentarlo
<mimecar> willfrand: cuando te centres en una cosa avisa
<willfrand> la iso, si, hice un test, ademas, unebootin no habria dejado instalarla en la usb si estuviera mala
<Deckon> ja
<mimecar> cómo has hecho el test?
<mimecar> unetbootin me parece que no comprueba nada
<willfrand> bueno
<Deckon> fue chiste mimecar...
<willfrand> ahora m vy   a centrar en mi maquina nueva
<willfrand> estoy tratado de instalarlo
<willfrand> se bloquea cuando crea las aprticiones
<willfrand> entonces entré desde el live al gparted, para cambiarlas
<willfrand> pasa lo mismo
<mimecar> cómo has comprobado que la ISO está bien descargada?
<Cryss> Biblioclasta: es un mouse usb
<Cryss> como lo puedo solucionar?
<willfrand> ayer lei un test en internet, pero ahora no lo recuerdo
<Deckon> Cryss, reinicia tu maquina con el mouse conectado y ve si el problema continua...
<israel_> puedes hacer una comprobacion md5 para ver si se descargo completa la iso
<Biblioclasta> Cryss, desenchufa el mouse y vuelvelo a enchufar
<Cryss> wow
<willfrand> entonces, quisiera hacer un formateo forzado de todo el disco duro, y asi eliminar los posibles errores, que presiento que deben ser por una mala alineacion de una de ellas, o por ua particion logica que se me fue ahi
<Cryss> que tonto soy con esos se soluciono Biblioclasta
<Cryss> muchas gracias !!
<Biblioclasta> Cryss, un placer
<mimecar> willfrand: comprueba que la ISO esté bien
<willfrand> mimecar, ahora solo tengo la iso instalada en mi pendrive
<willfrand> la puedo comprobar ahi?
<mimecar> no se si ubuntu 12 tiene la opción de comprobar la iso en el arranque
<willfrand> no
<willfrand> no creo
<willfrand> no veo nada al arranque
<willfrand> solo chequeo de disco
<willfrand> test de memoria
<mimecar> willfrand: dentro d eun minuto podrás hablar
<willfrand> ya?
<mimecar> si
<willfrand> ok
<willfrand> alguien puede darme una pag dodne este ubuntu 12.04 fiable?
<mimecar> www.ubuntu.com
<willfrand> además, alguien puede decirme como hacer un "formateo forzado" de mi dsco duro?
<Deckon> a que te refieres con un "formateo forzado"?
<init> bajo nivel?
<init> dd ?
<willfrand> es que en la maquina nueva, desde anoche, que le iba a instalar ubuntu, normalmente no uso windows, entonces lo iba a desinstalar, baje iso ubuntu, comence desde live, estaba haciendo la particion, etc... pero se me acabó la bateria, y desde esta mañana, trato de formatear y hacer la particion de nuevo, pero se bloquea
<mimecar> no esta mal dar esos detalles al principio
<willfrand> y he ahi mi lio... no se como hacer para arrancarlo, si trato de entrar a la red, se bloquea, si comienzo a jugar con las particiones, se bloquea ¡¡ Y lo necesito para estudiar y trabajar!!
<mimecar> el disco de puede haber dañado
<willfrand> pero ya hce xchequeo de disco y me dice que esta bien
<willfrand> ahora no tengo ni linux, ni windows, ni nada
<mimecar> cómo los has hecho?
<willfrand> vaya lio en el que me meti...
<mimecar> willfrand: no se instala un sistema operativo con poca batería
<willfrand> desde el live de ubuntu
<willfrand> lo se mimecar... de lo que no estuve pendiente fue e que el toma estaba suelto, por eso estaba con bateriia y no me habia fijado
<willfrand> fue un accidente
<mimecar> te pasa lo mismo con gparted?
<willfrand> si
<willfrand> y con el disk utility
<ubuntunewr> Hi, there
<ubuntunewr> i`m today`s newcomer at ubuntu
<mimecar> ubuntunewr: este canal es en español
<ubuntunewr> a si
<ubuntunewr> lo siento
<ubuntunewr> bueno, como decia soy el nuevo en ubuntu, hace unas horas lo estoy utilizando y voy probando parte por parte
<ubuntunewr> solo que algunas cosas estan en ingles
<ubuntunewr> y bueno se pega la tonteria
<ubuntunewr> mimecar, gracias por la aclaracion a tiempo e inmediata
<mimecar> ayuda leer el topic del canal
<ubuntunewr> vaya vaya
<ubuntunewr> bien el asunto es el siguiente
<ubuntunewr> al iniciar la instalacion de ubuntu no me permitió escoger la particion que deseaba, pues automaticamente escogió la más pequeña cuando yo buscaba la mas grande.  ¿Como puedo cambiarlo?
<mimecar> configurando tu el particionado en la instalación
<ubuntunewr> si, accedí al menu de particionado y alli estaba con 57Gb y 99.7Gb; entonces formatee nuevamente la de 99Gb para que me la reconociera, pero al dar continuar con la instalcion se regresaba a la particion de 57Gb...
<mimecar> el sistema se instalará donde pongas la partición /
<ubuntunewr> Bien por ello.  Ya comprendo entonces.
<ubuntunewr> Muchas gracias mimecar.
<utilities> buenas tardes a todos
<Gosset_Inofensiu> houston, tengo un problema, cada vez que reinicio el sistema tengo que hacer ALT+F1 y loguearme desde linea de comandos y ejecutar sudo lightdm
<Gosset_Inofensiu> alguna idea para solucionar esto?
<mimecar> has usado sudo con aplicaciones gráficas?
<utilities> tengo un pequeño lio con un ubuntu 11.40 creo que esa es la version, primero que todo quiero saber donde esta el crontab o el archivo donde se mete toda la informacion de programacion de tareas y adicionalmente que me digan si hay archivos diferentes para cada usuario y como buscaria el de mi usuario.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> mimecar, ?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> utilities tienes que instalarte el crontab creo desde el centro de software
<carnau> Gosset_Inofensiu, antes de hacer el sudo, puedes hacer "who -r" a ver que sale?
<utilities> Gosset_Inofensiu
<Gosset_Inofensiu> carnau, me sale:          nivll exec 2 2012-05-18 17:38
<utilities> Gosset_Inofensiu me gustaria poder ubicar el propio archivo del cron gracias.
<carnau> utilities: crontab -e -u nombre_de_usuario
<carnau> Gosset_Inofensiu, seguro que no estás arrancando en modo rescate?
<carnau> o algo parecido? Deberías estar en el 5.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> a ver, he hecho varios cambios en lightdm y gdm en las ultimas horas para tener el sistema en lengua catalana
<Gosset_Inofensiu> luego estoy en gnome classic
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es que me salia el idioma chino entre los idiomas, y jamas instale el chino yo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> desde luego el lightdm el unico defecto que tiene es que no tiene language-selector
<carnau> si el idioma se instala desde el menú, que yo lo tengo en catalán
<carnau> ahhhhh
<carnau> eso es otra cosa
<Gosset_Inofensiu> podemos hablar en privado?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es que es algo muy concreto del catalan-valenciano
<utilities> carnau pongo eso en una terminal? cierto!
<carnau> si
<carnau> utilities, si, ese será el crontab para el usuario que le pases con la opción -u
<utilities> carnau bueno ahora intento a ver, pregunta dentro de eso. hay varios crontab para cada usuario?
<carnau> si, uno para cada usuario
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero no hay una GUI para crontab?
<utilities> pregunto de nuevo, tenia como 327 actualizaciones porque ese ubuntu no se reiniciaba hace ya mas de 4 meses, ya lo reinicie y me parece que me borro algo que le agrege pues uso luckybackup y el me da un pantallazo del crontab, entonce es posible que me borrara algo del crontab?
<carnau> podría ser. Los paquetes no suelen borrar nada, supongo que en caso de que tuviera que modificarlo, lo movería a un fichero contrab.save
<mimecar> utilities: qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<utilities> segunda pregunta: el ubuntu andaba muy muy lentoooo le puse las 327 actualizaciones, el navegaba sin problemas, lo reinicie, y ahora no navega!!!!!!!!, pero por la red si funciona y sigue pasando archivos y se deja ver desde los windows, ahora no estoy frente al ubuntu asi que necesito ir ya con algo para arreglarlo.
<utilities> cuando le doy click en la parte superior a la red aparece en gris la tarjeta de red, da el nombre de la tarjeta pero las tiene en gris y aparece la opcion "activar red" con un chulito pero la activo y desactivo y no navega entonces que le hago?
<utilities> mil gracias por sus respuestas
<Zentaur> hola a todo el mundo
<Zentaur> alguien me puede echar una mano con samba?
<Zentaur> creo que he metido la pata al eliminar samba y borrar /etc/samba
<Zentaur> he reinsalado pero no hay etc/samba
<Zentaur> esto me pasa por no hacer copia de smb.conf
<Zentaur> sabeis como puedo reinstalar bien?
<utilities> mimecar es un ubuntu server creo que la 11.40 o la 11.10 no estoy seguro es que no estoy ahora en esa oficina donde esta el ubuntu pero si necesito que vuelva a navegar y fue despues de reiniciar que actualizo todo y que de sin internet, porque red si tiene pasa archivos sin problemas
<mimecar> si tienes una ubuntu server funcionando no te puedes permitir no poner las actualizaciones
<utilities> mimecar el ve a los windows y los windows lo ven a el (es que el jefe de alla no me paga por eso el solo quiere pagar lo minimo)
<guampa> Zentaur: sudo sh -c "apt-get purge samba ; apt-get install samba"
<Zentaur> voy a probar guampa
<mimecar> utilities: ubuntu server pone las actualizaciones de forma automática si lo pones
<sebastian_> hola, como puedo ver justin tv, desde xubuntu ?
<guampa> sebastian_: eso usa flash, con que tengas flash instalado ya tiene que andar
<utilities> te entiendo ahora despues lo configuro pero lo que me preocupa ahora es como poder hacer que navegue, como dije la red va bien pero el no navega en internet!.
<sebastian_> guampa, eso lo puedo confirmar ?
<mimecar> utilities: haz un ping a google
<guampa> sebastian_: que version de xubuntu?
<sebastian_> Guampa, la ultima, lo instale ayer
<sebastian_> perdon , no la ultima, sino la más reciente ... jejeje
<utilities> mimecar ok lo intentare, el firefox no navega y tampoco se puede usar el ubuntu one le tengo teamviewer y tampoco funciona entonces si hace ping!!! que hago y si no hace ping que hago? gracais
<mimecar> comprueba si funciona el ping
<guampa> sebastian_: en un terminal corre "dpkg -l | grep flash" y pasa lo que devuelva por pastebin, por favor
<sebastian_> me fijo...
<utilities> mimecar ahora no estoy en la oficina, por eso si funciona el ping!! porque no navega el firefox!! ademas como te dije me aparece en gris las tarjetas de red en el icono ese que esta en la barra superior en el escritorio del ubuntu
<sebastian_> guampa, no tengo la barra vertical en el teclado..
<mimecar> si funciona el ping al exterior tiene que funcionar el navegador
<guampa> sebastian_: copia y pega el caracter desde este chat en todo caso
<utilities> mimecar te entiendo lo que me dices, entonces si no funciona el ping que le hago? te vuelvo a decir que el firefox no navega ni el ubuntu one sirve ni el teamviewer y la tarjeta de red se muestra en gris sin poder seleccionarse como antes.
<mimecar> no hace falta que escribes tanto parrafo
<mimecar> si estas con un ubuntu server no tendrías que tener entorno gráfico
<mimecar> si lo tienes, para que pones ubuntu server?
<sebastian_> guampa, me puso esto: ii  flashplugin-installer                  11.2.202.235ubuntu0.12.04.1             Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<guampa> ok
<sebastian_> eso quiere decir que...?
<guampa> sebastian_: http://blogdaprima.com/2012/install-adobe-flash-plugin-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise-pangolin/
<guampa> segui las instrucciones de ese link, son para reinstalar el plugin de flash
<utilities> mimecar es que te entiendo lo del ping pero eso es solo una prueba eso no soluciona el problema, ayudame con la solucion donde le miro que paso!!, porque no navega? eso es lo que necesito resolver te agradezco.
<guampa> sebastian_: el recuadro con los comandos que comienzan con "sudo"
<mimecar> utilities: si no funciona revisa la configuración de dhcp de la red
<Zentaur> guampa: no me crea /etc/samba y al fnal de la instalacion me dice"start: job failed to start"
<sebastian_> guampa, ok , lo reinstalo entonces...
<mimecar> con la información que das poco se puede hacer
<utilities> mimecar te da alguna idea que las tarjetas de red no esten activas?
<carnau> mimecar, un servidor con dhcp, buena idea :D
<mimecar> si no tuvieras red, samba no te iría
<guampa> Zentaur: proba corriendo el mismo comando con el paquete samba-common
<carnau> utilities, ¿tienes algún conocimiento de redes?
<Zentaur> ok
<utilities> mimecar es que lamentablemente no estoy en la oficina, pero pues ya sabes que no navega, ya sabes que la tarjeta de red no aparece para activar, te pregunto en ubuntu puedo borrar los drivers de la tarjeta de red y decirle al ubuntu que los vuelva a poner?
<mimecar> utilities: no puedes borrar los drivers
<carnau> Zentaur, hay una opción del apt-get que es para forzar que vuelva a poner los ficheros de configuración, leete el man
<utilities> carnau me difiendo en redes comentame que otra idea
<carnau> utilities, Si sabes como está montada la red, y tu ordenador no sale a internet, "route -n"
<utilities> mimecar otra cosaaaaaaa cuando le digo informacion de conexiones me arroja un error que no se puede mostrar en ese momento ahora me acorde de eso.
<utilities> carnau si se como esta montada ese comando en la terminal cierto.
<saranpio> hola a todos buena tardes
<utilities> la ip del server es 192.168.1.250 se los dns primarios secundarios, le puedo hacer ping desde los windows, el puede ver los windows y pasar archivos pero despues de la actualizacion dejo de funcionar el internet
<utilities> en la parte del icono superior le dice añadir conexiones en la pestaña wired connection le puse la ip el gateway, la mascara los dns pero ni con eso navego.
<sebastian_> guampa, lo estoy haciendo como dice ahí , pero me salto este error en terminal:
<sebastian_> No se conoce la opción de línea de órdenes «l» [de -flashplugin].
<guampa> sebastian_: has cometido algun error copiando y pegando desde la pagina al terminal
<sebastian_> guampa , estoy tipeandoló, un renglon a la vez, esta bien o va todo junto?
<guampa> sebastian_: no te aconsejo que hagas eso, mejor es que copies las lineas de la pagina y pegues el texto en el terminal
<sebastian_> guampa,, estaba tipeando mal... disculp
<guampa> usando el menu de contexto, click derecho del mouse
<sebastian_> guampa, igual no va... me puso esto:
<sebastian_> No pueden eliminarse los paquetes virtuales como «adobe-flashplugin»
<sebastian_> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete adobe-flash-properties-gtk
<guampa> no importa ese error, vos segui esos comandos hasta el ultimo y despues proba de nuevo
<sebastian_> ok
<carnau> utilities, lo que tienes que comprobar son tus rutas. Haz pruebas!
<utilities> mimecar carnau yo se que esto es ubuntu pero por ejemplo yo en windows voy borro el driver de la tarjeta de red vuelvo y lo instalo, uso el comando ipconfig para renovar la ip, miro los servicios del windows los paro los reinicio, les pregunto que podria hacer similar con comandos y cosas para ver donde esta el daño!! gracias.
<mimecar> utilities: sin que estes delante del ordenador
<mimecar> vas a dedicar mucho más tiempo
<utilities> mimecar te entiendo pero si tienes algo para mirar pues ya puedo adelantar algo como mirar en algun archivo del ubuntu. no se si me entiendes.
<utilities> carnau que quieres decir con rutas?
<carnau> utilities, si es que no tiene mucho misterio. Llegas, pones "ipconfig". Si tiene ip, ok siguiente. Mira tus rutas. Dices que sabes cómo está la red. ¿Llegas al gw?¿no? Siguiente, llegas a un servidor exterior... es que no hay mucho, creo que es más saber un par de herramientas que otra cosa.
<utilities> carnau ok hare pruebas y les aviso ahora mas tarde.
<guampa> perdon, pero si la maquina conecta a otras via samba es que una ip tiene
<utilities> si las windows la ven le hago ping a 192.168.1.250 y responde, el ubuntu ve los windows y le pasa archivos sin problemas pero internet nada nadita es mas desde el firefox pude entrar al router sin problemas pero internet nop y los windows si tienen internet normal
<guampa> como esta configurada la maquina, localmente o con dhcp?
<guampa> utilities: hace click derecho en el icono de redes, pone editar las conexiones
<utilities> fija, ip 192.168.1.250 mascara 255.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.1.1 dns 200.75.51.132 y segundo 133
<guampa> ok
<utilities> guampa ya hice eso y no da le digo guardar y no pasa nada
<guampa> tiraste ping a alguno de tus server DNS?
<utilities> guampa en ese mismo icono le digo que me diga la informacion de las conexiones y sale un error que dice que no se pueden mostrar
<guampa> no no
<utilities> guampa hoy intento lo del ping a los dns es que alla no me pagan si no por solucionar lo minimo
<guampa> "editar las conexiones", no "informacion sobre las conexiones"
<mimecar> utilities: ya has dicho varias veces que te pagan lo mínimo
<guampa> eso no tiene nada que ver con el problema que estas queriendo resolver
<mimecar> cuando estes delante del servidor, conectate al IRC
<utilities> guampa en editar.... ya cree una y borre la anterior y nada
<mimecar> ahora solo estas haciendo suposiciones
<guampa> ah
<guampa> para
<guampa> no estas con el server adelante tuyo?
<mimecar> guampa: no
<guampa> ni por ssh?
<utilities> nop estoy en otra parte
<utilities> ahora intento ir para resolver eso y les aviso.
<guampa> utilities: continua tu consulta cuando tengas el server adelante, y la proxima avisa, porque haces perder el tiempo a la gente
<utilities> guampa yo avise
<guampa> ok, falta mia por no leerlo
<guampa> continua tu consulta entonces cuando tengas el server enfrente tuyo, no se puede sino
<utilities> yo entiendo que esto no es windows lo tengo claro pero por ejemplo cuando uno consulta algo de esto en windows le dan a uno como 4 cosas por hacer que pueden solucionar algo, ahora por ejemplo recuerdo algo sobre un archivo en el cual edite algo de las ips creo que era el samba.conf o algo sobre la red pero no recuerdo la verdad en fin cuando este alla me conecto de nuevo. gracias
<sebastian_> guampa, veo que estas un poco ocupado ... pero la cosa sigue igual lo podemos ver?
<guampa> lograste correr todos esos comandos? algun otro error?
<elmurci> Hola amigos, acabo de comprar un aparatito llamado tv stick que viene con drivers y sofware para ver tv cable pero para windows, alguien me podria decir que aplicacion puedo usar para ver tv en una ventana aki en ubuntu 12.04
<shol> hola amigos, off topic: para cuando se espera la version final de linux mint maya?
<mimecar> !ot shol
<kubot> shol: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<sebastian_> guampa, no , me tirio un error al final, come es la direccion donde se pegan los textos largos? asi te muestro...
<guampa> pregunta en ese canal shol
<guampa> sebastian_: fijate el topic del canal
<guampa> o
<guampa> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<sebastian_> guampa, aca esta el error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/994501/
<carnau> utilities, con acritud. No le eches la culpa al sistema cuando el problema viene de quien no tiene suficientes conocimientos técnicos. Tu mismo estás haciendo una montaña de un problema sencillo. No te enfades, sólo es una opinión personal.
<carnau> utilities, si te pones delante de tu servidor, te ayudaré en lo que pueda para que funcione.
<carnau> me voy un rato, bye!
<guampa> ok sebastian_, intenta con este comando
<guampa> sudo apt-add-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<guampa> copialo y pegalo desde aca
<sebastian_> guampa, todo eso juntu ?
<guampa> si, la linea tal cual
<xangua> sebastian_: o simplemente sudo apt-get install flashplugin installer
<sebastian_> ahi fue... terminado
<xangua> flashplugin-installer
<guampa> ahora: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<sebastian_> guampa: esta leyendo lista de paquetes...
<sebastian_> xangua, gracias por el aporte
<sebastian_> guampa: hecho
<guampa> ahora tiene que continuar instalando
<sebastian_> termino
<sebastian_> guampa, me puso: flashplugin-installer ya está en su versión más reciente.
<sebastian_> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados
<guampa> que raro, en el link anterior con esos comandos estaba uno que tenia que eliminar ese paquete
<sebastian_> y no lo hizo parece, no?
<mimecar> sebastian_: seguro que no te funcionan los vídeos de youtube?
<guampa> no. eliminalo y dale que intente instalar de nuevo: sudo sh -c "apt-get purge flashplugin-installer ; apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<sebastian_> guampa, youtube, poar ej.. no funciona ... tira la pantalla negra y nada
<sebastian_> guampa , para que aca me puedo estar mandando la macana...
<sebastian_> me pregunta si deseo continuar y yo pongo S, esta bien?
<sebastian_> 1 para eliminar
<guampa> S esta bien
<sebastian_> ahí fué entonces, en eso esta
<sebastian_> esta desempaquetando..
<sebastian_> guampa_: parece que ya esta
<guampa> aver fijate si anda
<sebastian_> me fijo....
<sebastian_> guampa, me esta frustrando esta situacion... no pasa nada che.
<sebastian_> guampa_: se esta haciendo complicado no?
<guampa> :/
<guampa> con eso tendria que andar, algun otro problema hay
<guampa> que navegador usas?
<sebastian_> mozilla firefox
<sebastian_> tendre que reiniciar secion?
<guampa> mse, no tendria que tener nada que ver igual
<guampa> proba con chromium sino
<guampa> por ahi es un problema que tiene es FF, pero la verdad que estoy tocando de oido ya
<sebastian_> voy a probar, pero te digo... antes de actualizar xubuntu, andaba a la perfección
<guampa> y pasa a veces
<netrider> hola a todos, tengo un problema con warzone2100, lo corro y de una me cierra sesión, alguna idea?
<Biblioclasta> en ubuntu normal?
<Biblioclasta> 12.04?
<netrider> sip 12.04
<netrider> ayer lo instale y funciono bien, hoy me cierra sesión
<Biblioclasta> yo probaria con unity 2d para los juegos
<netrider> voy a intentar
<Biblioclasta> cuando cualquier programa trata de cambiar la definicion de la pantalla compiz de estrella
<Biblioclasta> el problema es compiz
<netrider> mmm ok
<Biblioclasta> unity 2d no usa compiz
<netrider> paso de shell a unity a ver si funciona bien
<sebastian_> Biblioclasta_: estas por aí??
<sebastian_> no puedo correr videos flash ni con mozilla ni con chromium, me pueden ayudar??
<Biblioclasta> como va?
<Biblioclasta> a ver, que aparece en la pantalla de los flash?
<sebastian_> missing plug-in
<Biblioclasta> bien
<Biblioclasta> usas 32 o 64 bits?
<sebastian_> 32
<Biblioclasta> bien
<Biblioclasta> tienes synaptic instalado?
<sebastian_> si esta
<Biblioclasta> ok abre synaptic y revisa por favor los repositorios que tienes activados
<sebastian_> bueno ahí se abrió...
<Biblioclasta> opciones/repositorios
<Biblioclasta> tengo mi instalación en inglés, así que los nombres que te doy son aproximados
<Biblioclasta> :S
<sebastian_> me aparecio una ventana de "orígenes de software"
<Biblioclasta> perfecto
<Biblioclasta> segunda pestaña
<Biblioclasta> otro software o algo así
<sebastian_> si
<Biblioclasta> me dices que repositorios estan tildados por favor
<sebastian_> Biblioclasta hay 4 activados , son:
<sebastian_> independiente
<sebastian_> socios de canonical
<sebastian_> socios de canonical (código fuente)
<sebastian_> y independiente (código fuente)
<sebastian_> eso es todo...
<Biblioclasta> ok
<Biblioclasta> un segundo
<Biblioclasta> ya has instalado los extras restringidos?
<sebastian_> controladore adicionales ?
<Biblioclasta> nop
<Biblioclasta> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sebastian_> no se, algo me dijeron que instale, pero me parece que no era eso, sino flash...
<sebastian_> pero no se soluciono
<Biblioclasta> ok tratemos con los restringidos entonces
<Biblioclasta> por las dudas
<sebastian_> ok
<Biblioclasta> primero
<sebastian_> como sería ?
<Biblioclasta> sudo apt-get update
<Biblioclasta> eso actualiza la lista de software en tu máquina
<Biblioclasta> va a demorar
<sebastian_> en eso esta
<Biblioclasta> luego sería bueno que revises que no haya ningún paquet viejo
<Biblioclasta> sudo apt-get upgrade
<sebastian_> mmm.. me suena que esto ya lo hice antes.. igual vamos a ver
<Biblioclasta> bien
<Biblioclasta> luego instala el paquete que de extras restringidos
<sebastian_> puedo cerrar synaptic ?
<Biblioclasta> tienes que cerrar synaptic o no funciona nada :S
<Biblioclasta> ne olvide de eso!
<Biblioclasta> que mal
<Biblioclasta> bueno otra vez
<sebastian_> ok , igual el primer paso lo hizo... el segundo no jjj
<Biblioclasta> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Biblioclasta> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sebastian_> en eso esta...
<Biblioclasta> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Biblioclasta> estas en xubuntu?
<sebastian_> termino el upgrade
<sebastian_> termino el upgrade'
<Biblioclasta> bien
<Biblioclasta> xubuntu?
<Biblioclasta> o ubuntu?
<sebastian_> sigo con el install?,si xubuntu 12
<Biblioclasta> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<sebastian_> Se utilizarán 2.836 kB de espacio de disco adicional después de esta operación.
<sebastian_> ¿Desea continuar [S/n]?
<Biblioclasta> sip
<sebastian_> ok
<Biblioclasta> enter
<sebastian_> esta marchando
<sebastian_> Biblioclasta: "la pantalla se puso azul"
<Biblioclasta> eso es nuevo
<sebastian_> TrueType core fonts for the Web EULA
<sebastian_> TrueType core fonts for the Web EULA
<Biblioclasta> ahh
<Biblioclasta> un eula
<Biblioclasta> tenes que aceptar los terminos y condiciones
<sebastian_> si
<sebastian_> ok
<sebastian_> como hago no hay cursor...?
<Biblioclasta> tab
<Biblioclasta> para moverte
<sebastian_> listo marchando de nuevo...
<Biblioclasta> una vez que termine
<Biblioclasta> cierra todos los navegadores
<Biblioclasta> los abres de nuevo, cruzas los dedos y prueba con youtube...
<sebastian_> Biblioclasta:  todabía sigue, se ve que tarda un rato largo.. después te cuento
<Biblioclasta> ok
<Biblioclasta> suerte
<sebastian_> Biblioclasta: :(
<sebastian_> missing plug-in
<Biblioclasta> no te da la opsión de instalarlo?
<sebastian_> nop
<Biblioclasta> sudo apt-get install gnash
<sebastian_> pruebo con eso ?
<Biblioclasta> sip
<Biblioclasta> es un visor de flash libre
<sebastian_> ahi va...
<sebastian_> y que se cuenta de el ?
<Biblioclasta> no hay que cerrarlo
<Biblioclasta> y abrir otra vez
<Biblioclasta> no, hay que cerrar y volver a abrir el navegador
<sebastian_> ahi termino la instalacion, el navegador esta cerrado ahora...
<sebastian_> no me digas que lo tenia que instalar con el navegador abierto...?
<Biblioclasta> no
<sebastian_> ahhh
<sebastian_> bueno ahora lo abro para probar ?
<Biblioclasta> creo que te puede faltar un repositorio
<Biblioclasta> si, intenta
<Biblioclasta> pero creo que te falta un repositorio
<sebastian_> te digo..
<sebastian_> Biblioclastsa, si, algo esta faltando...
<Biblioclasta> un segundo
<carnau> Biblioclasta, ¿no consigues instalar flash?
<carnau> ah no, era sebastian_
<carnau> sebastian_, ¿Tienes firefox?
<Biblioclasta> carnu: sip, creo que le falta el repositorio multiverse
<carnau> ahhhhh
<sebastian_> Carnau, desinstale el firefox
<sebastian_> tengo el chromium
<carnau> puedes usar el plugin que hay: http://webgapps.org/add-ons/flash-aid/
<Biblioclasta> sebastian_, volvamos a synaptic
<sebastian_> ok
<Biblioclasta> alli en la primera pestaña dime si tienes marcado
<tecno> hola gente buenas tardes
<tecno> una pregunta
<Biblioclasta> o tildado el uso de software propietario
<Biblioclasta> en la primera pestaña
<tecno> como hago para q flash no consuma tantos recursos en linux?
<carnau> tecno, pagando a Adobe, que es quién lo produce
<Biblioclasta> tecno, que version de ubuntu usas?
<sebastian_> Biblioclasta:  primer pestaña que sería "archivo" ?
<tecno> 12.04
<tecno> em todos los ubuntu siempre consume mucho
<tecno> abro una web con flash  el cpu anda en 55%
<Biblioclasta> sebastian_, perdon en repositorio
<Biblioclasta> opciones/repositorios
<sebastian_> ok, me fijo
<Biblioclasta> un core 55%?
<Biblioclasta> o todos los cores?
<sebastian_> Bilblioclasta: estan tildadas cuatro opciones:
<Biblioclasta> bien
<sebastian_> cancnical main
<sebastian_> universe
<sebastian_> restricted
<sebastian_> y multiverse
<Biblioclasta> estaban marcados ya o los marcaste ahora?
<sebastian_> estaban.
<Biblioclasta> entonces tienes multiverse, muy extraño que no funcione
<Biblioclasta> cierra
<Biblioclasta> la ventana de repositorio
<sebastian_> listo, cerrada
<Biblioclasta> presiona el boton de recargar, o refrescar en synaptic
<Biblioclasta> primer boton con la flecha redonda en celeste
<sebastian_> hecho, descargando informacion de paquetes
<Biblioclasta> cuando termine
<Biblioclasta> pon marcar todas las actualizaciones
<sebastian_> ok
<tecno> bibliocasta todos lso cores a 55%
<tecno> con el flash
<tecno> en windows apenas y me sube a 20% cuando abro flasha qui 55%
<Biblioclasta> tecno: es raro, entonces no esta tomando la aceleración de video
<xangua> es el comportamiento normal de flash en linux
<tecno> y como hago para q toem la aceleracion de video el flash?
<xangua> agradece que no use el 100% tecno
<tecno> como hago para q me coja la tarjeta de video y no el cpu
<xangua> la aceleración por hardware está marcada por defecto tecno, ya lo hace
<tecno> mmmm cuando sera q sale flash del mercado y ponen html5
<tecno> es q abro uan web de flash y adios cpu me lo cosnuem todo
<Biblioclasta> 55% en uno de los cores es normal
<Biblioclasta> en todos no
<tecno> 55% en todos los cores
<Biblioclasta> tuve problemas con los drivers de ati y flas me mataba la placa, en envidia volaba
<tecno> yo tengo nvidia
<Biblioclasta> tienes instalado los drivers propietarios de nvidia?
<tecno> sep
<Biblioclasta> entonces no se
<tecno> ustedes conocen eso q se llama xats?
<sebastian_>  biblioclasta: termino y puse marcar todas las actualizaciones
<Biblioclasta> el boton aplicar sigue grisado?
<sebastian_> si
<Biblioclasta> entonces no hay nada que actualizar
<sebastian_> no hay ningun paquete seleccionado..
<Biblioclasta> en el cuadro de quick search
<Biblioclasta> pon flash
<Biblioclasta> y dime si ves adove-flashplugin
<Biblioclasta> marcado como instalado
<sebastian_> ok , me fijo
<Biblioclasta> y libquvi0
<sebastian_> mira, hay dos uno esta y otro no
<sebastian_> flashplugin-installer esta activado
<Biblioclasta> cual no esta activado?
<sebastian_> flashplugin-downloader esta desactivado
<Biblioclasta> marca ese
<sebastian_> get-flash-videos esta desactivado tambien...
<xangua> (13:48:11) ubottu: flashplugin-downloader (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package).
<xangua> Biblioclasta: le estás diciendo cosas al azar¿
<sebastian_> uhhh... y ahora q hago ? jjjj
<xangua> ya has probado con lo que te dijo carnau sebastian_ ¿ (13:28:25) carnau: puedes usar el plugin que hay: http://webgapps.org/add-ons/flash-aid/
<sebastian_> no
<sebastian_> lo pruebo ?
<xangua> flashaid es un complemento para firefox que desinstala plugins conflictivos e instala el apropiado para tu arquitectura
<xangua> plugins conflictivos como el que Biblioclasta te dijo que instalaras (13:20:06) Biblioclasta: sudo apt-get install gnash
<xangua> no tengo nada contra gnash pero no puedes tener dos o más plugins, así ninguno funcionará
<Biblioclasta> xangua, no es confitivo gnash
<sebastian_> o sea que esta mal haberlo instalado y tendría que sacarlo ??
<mimecar> Biblioclasta: gnash y flash si lo son
<Biblioclasta> uso gnash y flash y se llevan de maravilla
<sebastian_> estoy mareandome un poco...
<Biblioclasta> si, puedes desinstalar gnash
<sebastian_> Xagua , no tengo firefox sino chromium
<sebastian_> biblioclasta: lo desinstalo o no ?
<Biblioclasta> gnash es te permite ver archivos flash, es open source pero el rendimiento es mucho peor al de flash
<sebastian_> parece que hay diversos puntos de vista sobre el tema
<Biblioclasta> y de todas formas no te lo esta tomando
<sebastian_> Biblioclasta, claro , eso te iva a decir, hasta ahora no la pegamos en el blanco , como quien dice...
<Biblioclasta> si, queda descargar el flash de la pagina de flash
<sebastian_> desactivo gnash desde synaptic ?
<Biblioclasta> en este momento gnash no hace nada, sacalo
<sebastian_> ok
<sebastian_> y flashplugin-downloader, no lo activo , no?
<Biblioclasta> es un paquete transicional, no tendria que tener ningun efecto
<sebastian_> bueno ,entonces vemos el de la pagina de flash ?
<Biblioclasta> sip
<sebastian_> tenes la url ?
<Biblioclasta> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/completion/?installer=Flash_Player_11_for_Ubuntu_%28apt%29
<sebastian_> como haces para saber todo esto che?
<Biblioclasta> basta con ser viejo
<mimecar> sebastian_: abriendo la página de flash y siguiendo los pasos
<sebastian_> Biblioclasta: me salto un cartel de solicitud de protocolo externo
<Biblioclasta> si, el apt lo tiene que abrir algún manejador de repositorios
<sebastian_> mimecar, por experimentar sin saber yo más que aprender.. me mande cada macanas !!!
<mimecar> no serás el primero ni el último que no le funciona algo que está aprendiendo
<sebastian_> entonces, ejecutar aplicacion?
<Biblioclasta> no se que maneja los repositorios en xubuntu
<Biblioclasta> alguien sabe?
<Biblioclasta> ubuntu software center no creo que este en xubuntu
<xangua> lo mismo que ubuntu Biblioclasta, usan los mismos repositorios
<sebastian_> biblioclasta: aca me pone :
<sebastian_> si aceptas esta solicitud , se lanzará el siguiente aplicación:
<Biblioclasta> que aplicacion?
<sebastian_> xdg-open apt:adobe-flashplugin?channel=distro-partner
<sebastian_> estaba escribiendo todo eso , je
<Biblioclasta> parece que esta bien
<Biblioclasta> acepta
<sebastian_> ok
<sebastian_> biblioclasta: era el centro de software nomás...
<Biblioclasta> buenisimo
<sebastian_> se abrió  solito
<Biblioclasta> entonces ahora te tiene que sugerir instalarlo
<sebastian_> ahí le puse activar recomendaciones
<Biblioclasta> presiona instalar
<Biblioclasta> cierra synaptic y cualqueir programa que bloquee la instalacion
<willfrand> que talhey
<willfrand> que mas
<willfrand> que hacen
<guampa> por aqui, dar soporte a problemas con ubuntu
<willfrand> genial, yo estoy reintentando instalar buntu 12.04
<sebastian_> biblioclasta: esta instalando
<guampa> y cual es tu problema?
<willfrand> revsndo detalle por detalle
<guampa> ah ok ok
<willfrand> me paso algo muy curioso
<willfrand> revisando la integridad de mi iso de ubuntu 212.04 con md5sum, tuve un error en una cifra, y por eso pensaba que ya estaba descargado correctamente
<willfrand> pero no era asi
<Biblioclasta> sebastian_, esperemos que esta vez funcione,
<willfrand> detalles
<willfrand> pero creo que es tremendamente dificil que esa cifra sea similar
<Biblioclasta> muy improbable al menos
<Artemis3> willfrand, si abres el torrent encima del iso puedes reparar la imagen rapidamente
<willfrand> que hace sebastian?
<willfrand> si se puede saber?
<Biblioclasta> instalar flash
<sebastian_> si... cruzo los dedos hasta del pie..
<sebastian_> Biblioclasta: instalado!
<Biblioclasta> ok
<Biblioclasta> redoble de tambores
<sebastian_> hay que nervios..
<willfrand> Gracias Artemis3, ya lo he reparado
<willfrand> sebastian_, instalas los plugines de flash?
<Biblioclasta> sip
<willfrand> mmmm, ya se te hará habitual
<willfrand> jejeje
<sebastian_> me muero man...missig y la reput...!!
<willfrand> en ubuntu 12.04?
<sebastian_> xubuntu 12
<willfrand> mmmmmmmmmmm AAAAaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh Instalando ubuntu 12.04, se bloquea cuando se esta conectando a internet... La iso está correctamente descargada... Alguien sabe como solucionar esto? Maquina Acer Aspire One con dual core c60 (amd64)
<Biblioclasta> chrorme viene con su propio plugin de flash instalado
<Biblioclasta> es por eso que tiene un rendimiento ligeramente mejor a chromiun
<sebastian_> y no se , pero en mozilla tampoco , pasa lo mismo,...
<Biblioclasta> chromiun y mozilla usan el externo
<sebastian_> si , pero no quiere saber nada con los videos che... y si lo reinstalo
<Biblioclasta> si quieres instalar chrome en lugar de chromiun ...
<sebastian_> y se puede instalar chrome aca ?
<Biblioclasta> si
<buncol> bajalo de la pagina de google sebastian_
<sebastian_> bueno probemos nomas...
<sebastian_> ok
<buncol> es un .deb
<sebastian_> bucol, y lo habre tambien el centro de software ?
<Biblioclasta> creeria que si
<willfrand> sebastian_, sie s un .deb, claro que lo abre el centro de software
<sebastian_> paren.... ARRANCO.... reinicie mozilla y anda... no lo puedo ceer...
<sebastian_> buento tanta alegria... jejeje
<Biblioclasta> jajaja
<Biblioclasta> buenisimo
<sebastian_> gracias biblioclasta!!
<Biblioclasta> yo ya había tirado la toalla
<Biblioclasta> jajaja
<sebastian_> sos lo mas!
<Biblioclasta> la verdad que no, pero gracias por el aguante
<Biblioclasta> willfrand, se te blockeo ahora?
<Biblioclasta> willfrand, se te bloqueo ahora?
<sebastian_> Bueno muchas gracias amigos , me voy a disfrutar un rato de youtube antes de irme a estudiar, un abrazo!!
<Biblioclasta> suerte, abrazo
<willfrand> Biblioclasta, si, sem me bloqueó, en plena instalación, cuando trataba de conectarm a internet
<willfrand> reinicié la instalación, quise saltarme la parte de conectarme a internet, pero justo ahi se me bloquea de nuevo, despues de que pregunta por los requisitos
<Biblioclasta> ok, estas instalando la version mini o una version completa?
<Biblioclasta> en la version mini no se puede seguir sin internet, en las otras podes desconectarlo de internet y actualizar despues
<willfrand> la version copleta
<willfrand> Biblioclasta, una cosa curiosa, cuando trato de conectarme desde la usb live, tambien se bloquea
<Biblioclasta> te estas conectando por wifi o por cable?
<willfrand> Biblioclasta, por wifi
<Biblioclasta> todavía hay problemas serios chips algunos chips de wifi
<Biblioclasta> y si intentas desconectar la wi-fi hasta después de la instalación?
<willfrand> pues
<willfrand> dejame intentarlo
<willfrand> ya lo apague
<willfrand> ya lo ando instalando
<willfrand> estoy en la parte donde selecciono la particion donde voy a instalar Biblioclasta
<willfrand> Biblioclasta, que sistema de fichoeros es mejor, Ext2? o ext4 transicional
<mimecar> ext4
<willfrand> ok mimecar, rgacias
<ubuntu_> hola
<ubuntu_> no puedo arrancar el disco duro en mi ordenador, creo que tiene que ver con el hecho de que hay 1MB en mi disco duro que segun el Gparted tiene -unallocated- como file system
<ubuntu_> por lo que he estado buscando creo que tiene que ver con eso
<ubuntu_> pero sin embargo no puedo formatear ese mega
<mimecar> qué has modificado en el sistema antes del fallo?
<ubuntu_> creo que eso es lo que impide que el grub arranque
<ubuntu_> mimecar: es un poco largo de explicar
<ubuntu_> pero basicamente he instalado el ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<ubuntu_> lo raro es que me funciona en otra torre que he probado
<ubuntu_> pero no en mi torre
<mimecar> entonces el sistema está bien
<mimecar> y tu torre tiene algún problema
<ubuntu_> pero ahora estoy en mi torre
<ubuntu_> con USB Live
<willfrand> mimecar,
<willfrand> mimecar, estas ahi?
<mimecar> si
<willfrand> mimecar, es importante tener una particion logica?
<mimecar> el disco duro tiene un máximo de 4 particiones primarias
<mimecar> si las tienes, no podrás crear más particiones
<mimecar> tendrías que cambiar una primaria por una lógica
<willfrand> pa que
<ubuntu_> cuando inicio el ordenador me sale el promp de grub>
<mimecar> linux ya necesita 3 particiones para trabajar
<mimecar> ubuntu_: ok,
<mimecar> grub no sabe donde está el sistema instalado
<celord> hola a todos alguien ha podido hacer que su trafico selectivamente se vaya por un gw u otro usando iproute2 ?
<mimecar> tendrás que actualizar el ID del disco duro
<guampa> celord: en base a que criterio?
<ubuntu_> ok mimecar voy a ver en google a ver como es eso de actualizar la ID del disco duro
<mimecar> ubuntu_: tendras que revisar el UID de las particiones
<celord> guampa, en base a destino, ej: youtube via wlan0 , resto de trafico via eth0
<mimecar> me parece que el problema está por ahí
<ubuntu_> que es el uid_
<Gosset_Inofensiu> alguien está en ubuntu 10.04? privado please
<ubuntu_> ?
<guampa> celord: tendrias que investigar iptables, la tabla mangle-prerouting especificamente. y la "routing policy database"
<mimecar> ubuntu_: el identificador de cada partición
<ubuntu_> ah ok
<ubuntu_> yo lo que me parece raro es que haya un mega en el principio de las particiones de gparted que este libre
<ubuntu_> y no peuda formatear ni hacer nada
<mimecar> te molesta ese espacio?
<ubuntu_> no pero me da la sensacion que tiene algo que ver
<ubuntu_> y por eso grub no carga
<mimecar> grub si que te carga en la otra torre
<celord> guampa, algo como esto, aun no lo he leido a fondo creo que es lo que me aconsejas ? http://linux-ip.net/html/adv-multi-internet.html
<ubuntu_> ya pero cosas mas raras se han visto en ese kaotico mundo senior mimecar
<mimecar> también puede ser una conjunción planetaria...
<mimecar> puestos a hacer supuestos
<ubuntu_> xD
<Gosset_Inofensiu> yo os recomiendo formatear el disco duro con tablas GPT
<Gosset_Inofensiu> y alinear bien los sectores
<mimecar> Gosset_Inofensiu: para?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> con GPT puedes tener tantas particiones primarias como quieras
<Gosset_Inofensiu> por poner un ej
<mimecar> 3 primarias y una lógica
<mimecar> no necesitas más
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bueno en mi caso lo hice para alinear bien los sectores
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pq mi disco duro es algo especial
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero entiendo que no todo el mundo tiene las mismas necesidades
<guampa> celord: si buscas iptables+ wan load balancing podes encontrar mucha info. ese link tiene informacion si
<willfrand> hoola
<willfrand> mimecar, estas ahi?
<willfrand> Biblioclasta, , estas por ahi?
<Biblioclasta> sip
<Biblioclasta> por aquí esto willfrand
<willfrand> Biblioclasta, recuerdas qe te decia que andaba instalando ubuntu 12.04?
<willfrand> y que se bloqueaba?
<willfrand> ya lo instale
<Biblioclasta> perfecto
<Biblioclasta> y wi-fi?
<willfrand> pero se me bloquea
<Biblioclasta> si
<willfrand> estoy tratandod e que conecte
<willfrand> pero al parecer no lo coje
<willfrand> auqnue deberia
<willfrand> dame un min
<Biblioclasta> ok
<willfrand> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<willfrand> ya encendi el wifi
<willfrand> voy a reiniciar a ver si coje las redes
<Biblioclasta> bien
<willfrand> Biblioclasta, se me bloquea al conectarse
<Biblioclasta> willfrand, mmm entonces es un problema de drivers seguramente
<Biblioclasta> tienes los drivers de windows?
<willfrand> si
<willfrand> los cd's del portatil
<willfrand> eso es lo que tengo
<Biblioclasta> se pueden importar los driver se windows con ndiswrapper
<ps-ax> alguien sabe como configurar el cubo de compiz en ubuntu 12.04?
<ps-ax> tengo activado compiz, y el plguin del cubo, pero no me muestra un cubo, si no mas bien como una pared la que puedo girar
<Biblioclasta> no se si es la primera opcion a probar,
<Biblioclasta> ps_ax: desde las opciones generales tienes que ponerle más caras (escritorios) para que sea un cubo
<xangua> ps-ax: el plugin del cubo es incompatible con unity
<ps-ax> oh
<ps-ax> entonces tendria que usar gnome clasico?
<ps-ax> quiero decir. al modo antiguo
<ps-ax> joder, un año sin linux y ya me perdi, como avanzaron tanto :/
<Biblioclasta> ps-ax: gnome3 no usa compiz
<ps-ax> OK entonces sacare compiz. es inutil :P
<ps-ax> Gracias.
<ps-ax> como sea, que juegos 3d son buenos en Linux?
<ps-ax> openarena y algun otro?
<carnau> no hay ningún escritorio que use compiz ya? lol
<carnau> ps-ax, nexuiz
<Biblioclasta> unity
<Biblioclasta> unity usa compiz
<carnau> pero no el cubo?
<ps-ax> al parecer no
<Biblioclasta> se puede poner el cubo
<Biblioclasta> se estrella seguido compiz
<Biblioclasta> pero es usable
<willfrand> ps-ax, de que tipo, estrategia? accion?
<willfrand> Hay uno llamado, creo que Sauerbraten
<willfrand> muy bueno
<willfrand> mmm
<willfrand> de estrategia me gusta
<willfrand> Glest
<willfrand> hay varios
<willfrand> o simplemente instala los de windows con Playonlinux
<ps-ax> nah
<ps-ax> soy medio purista en eso, aparte tegno windows para jugar en windows
<willfrand> bueno
<willfrand> viejo
<Biblioclasta> ps-ax, si ya tienes instalado el cubo, tienes que cambiar el tamaño del escritorio horizontal a 4
<Biblioclasta> si quieres usar compiz sin unity, se pude hacer instalando cairo-desktop, y cuando igresas seleccionas el tipo de escritorio cairo.
<willfrand> hay muchos joegos en linux
<willfrand> yo tambien spy purista, no tengo windows
<Biblioclasta> ultimo juego fue portal con wine
<tecno> Yo juego modern warfare 3
<ps-ax> Lo logre
<ps-ax> me funciona el cubo, con todo :P
<Biblioclasta> buenisimo
<ps-ax> ahora tengo que ver que estable anda. si se me crashea mucho, mejor lo quito :
<ps-ax> ahora, otra consulta, cual es el mejor cliente de mensajeria instantanea que soporte msn y facebook chat?
<Biblioclasta> hace mucho que no uso msn, la verdad que no se
<Biblioclasta> pidgin y empathy tienen buena fama
<ps-ax> oh ahoira recuerdo, la ultima vez que use ubuntu creo que traia empathy pro defecto
<ps-ax> lo checare, gracias
<utilities> hola buenas noches tengo un ubuntu server que no reiniciaba desde hace meses ahora lo reinicie y el internet se daño, la red perfecta el ve los windows y los windows lo ven a el pero ya no navega estoy frente lal ubuntu ayuda graacias
<Biblioclasta> utilities, ping  google.com
<Biblioclasta> que muestra?
<utilities> me responde unknown host google.com
<Biblioclasta> hay un problema con los dns
<utilities> como soluciono conozco de windows pero ubuntu muy poco
<utilities> realice un ping a los dns y si responde pero el firefox no navega, el ubuntu one no funciona y el teamviewer tampoco conecta
<utilities> aclaro los windows estan navegando sin problemas ahora mismo
<Biblioclasta> navega a esta direccion: 74.125.227.129
<utilities> entro google
<GridCube> utilities, cambia tu dns
<Biblioclasta> es un problema de dns
<utilities> y donde cambio eso?
<Biblioclasta> tienes una iterfaz gráfica?
<utilities> sip grafica
<Biblioclasta> unity?
<GridCube> utilities, http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/setup-static-dns-servers-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<GridCube> ahi te explica
<utilities> si esa cosa del unity
<utilities> GridCube esta en ingles ni idea que dice ahi
<GridCube> utilities, es re grafico todo
<GridCube> tiene un monton de imagenes
<GridCube> miralo un poco y usa un poquitito tu cerebro :P
<Biblioclasta> utilities, esquina superior derecha reconoces el icono de red?
<utilities> GridCube ok
<utilities> Biblioclasta que es como algo parecido a undiamangte de baseball?
<Biblioclasta> no he visto nunca un diamante de basebal :S
<utilities> como la forma de un diamante
<utilities> como un triangulo
<Biblioclasta> un singno de wi-fi o flechas que suben y bajan
<utilities> esta entre una carta y la bocina del sonido?
<Biblioclasta> posiblemente
<Biblioclasta> aprieta alli y seleciona la ultima opcion
<Biblioclasta> editar conexiones, o algo así
<utilities> yaç
<Biblioclasta> la red que es usas es cableada? wi-fi?
<Biblioclasta> o de que tipo?
<Biblioclasta> selecciona en la pestaña el tipo de red que usas
<utilities> cablñeada
<Biblioclasta> selecciona la pestaña de cableada, usualmente la primera pestaña
<utilities> GridCube hice lo tuyo y guarde el archivo y no funciono
<utilities> Biblioclasta si ahi voy
<xangua> (17:07:36) utilities: GridCube hice lo tuyo y guarde el archivo y no funciono - reiniciaste la conexión¿
<utilities> xangua como reinicio la conexion?
<xangua> desconectate, vuelve a conectarte
<utilities> xangua desconecte el cable y lo volvi a conectar y nop
<utilities> le dije a la conexion que se desactuivara aparecio que no tenia conexion volvi a activar y no navega
<xangua> utilities: ya checaste la información de tu conexión¿ yo hice exactamente lo mismo que indica el enlace que te pasó GridCube (usando opendns 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220) http://imgur.com/FhJ6U
 * GridCube uso el link que ayer paso xangua porque sabia que ese funcionaba pero nunca lo uso el mismo porque no tiene problemas con su dns
<utilities> cuando le digo informacion de conexion me dice: ha ocurrido un error al mostrar informacion de conexion
<utilities> no se encontro ninguna conexion activa valida
<GridCube> utilities, ve a la configuracion de firefox
<GridCube> y fijate si no esta configurado de forma especial
<GridCube> en >avanzado >red >configuracion
<Biblioclasta> GridCube, tampoco funciona teanviewer ni ping
<Biblioclasta> no es un problema de firefox
<GridCube> yo entendia que si le andaba
<Biblioclasta> no, le pase un ip y si le andaba, pero no resuelve dominios
<Biblioclasta> por lo que lo más probable es que sea un problema de dns
<carnau> echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" >> /etc/resolv.conf
<Biblioclasta> no lo va a dejar
<GridCube> resolv.conf ya no se usa mas
<carnau> bueno, la redirección
<Biblioclasta> porque deberia hacer sudo su para que funcione
<GridCube> se reescribe solo
<carnau> bueno, la cama me llama, bye!
<Biblioclasta> utilities, todavia estas por alli?
<Biblioclasta> Señores, hasta mañana!
<GridCube> aguitel, lol aguitel
<GridCube> dejame buscar
<aguitel> esta grub-customizer pero en ppa
<aguitel> queria algo estable
<utilities> llegue
<utilities> que oena
<utilities> que pena ya estoy aca d nuevo
<GridCube> aguitel, la verdad todo eso lo hago a mano :/
<GridCube> es mas facil
<utilities> que hago entonces?
<dylan66> startupmanager
<aguitel> GridCube, quiero cambiar el orden de boteo
<utilities> antes de reiniciar el ubuntu funcionaba lento pero navegaba ahora funciona la red pero no navega
<GridCube> aguitel, es facil
<utilities> GridCube el problema es grave?
<GridCube> aguitel, usas >sudo set-grub-default
<GridCube> para poner primero al que queres que vaya primero y listo
<GridCube> lo que hace set-grub-default es editar /etc/default/grub
<GridCube> utilities, :(
<GridCube> no lo se, no soy muy ducho en lo de networking
<GridCube> podes hacer pings a urls?
<utilities> GridCubeel xchat tampoco me funciona
<GridCube> tipo ping www.google.com?
<utilities> GridCube a urls no nada a google dice que no pero le hago ping a los dns y si responde
<aguitel> GridCube, me dice command not found
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> no tenes ping?
<israel_> aguitel: cual es tu problema amigo?
<aguitel> israel_, buscaba algo similar a startupmanager pero que funcione en 12.04
<utilities> GridCube si tengo ping pero no lo hace a www.google.com ni google.com
<utilities> no navega el firefox el gestor de actualizaciones no funciona
<GridCube> pero dice command not found?
<aguitel> sudo: set-grub-default: command not found
<utilities> el ping si funciona pero para el router
<GridCube> aguitel, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1979539 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1664134
<utilities> wl ping me funciona para los dns y para las otras maquinas de windows
<GridCube> mmm utilities volviste a editar tus dns a lo viejo? o sigue estando editado para usar el dns de google?
<aguitel> GridCube, ok gracias
<utilities> GridCube tengo editado para los dns de mi isp
<GridCube> utilities, cuando haces un ifconfig, estas recibiendo una ip de tu router?
<GridCube> tu router tiene algun tipo de firewall?
<GridCube> te esta dejando pasar a la ip de la maquina que estas usando?
<utilities> el router no tiene firewall activado
<GridCube> pues deberia, es lo normal
<GridCube> si pones las ips en firefox si te deja llegar?
<GridCube> a google?
<GridCube> por ejemplo?
<GridCube> si es asi de enserio algo esta mal en tu dns
<utilities> GridCube el router no lo toque y antes me funcionaba navegaba reinicie y ahora ya no
<utilities> si pongo las ips si
<GridCube> utilities, podemos hacer una pequeña prueba?
<utilities> si
<utilities> cual
<GridCube> crea un usuario nuevo, uno de pruebas, y logea con ese usuario y fijate si andan las internets
<utilities> como hago eso?
<GridCube> quien usa unity aca?
<GridCube> yo no
<GridCube> alguien le explica como crear un usuario nuevo por favor
<utilities> ya estoy creandola
<israel_> GridCube: estas usando 12.04?
<GridCube> xubuntu
<GridCube> siempre uso xubuntu
<utilities> GridCube cree la cuenta pero me pide contraseña y yo no le puse nada al crearla pero no me deja entrar
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> ponele una contraseña
<utilities> por finnnnnnnnnnn le quite eso del unity a esto ya esta gnome clasic
<israel_> sobre unity la verdad no me gusta ni poquito :P
<israel_> aun esta en pañales
<utilities> ya esta entrando a una cuenta que llame testing tengo ubuntu 11.10 server
<utilities> no entroooooo le puse la clave que es y me muestra una pantalla donde esta el anterior usuario el nuevo que cree dice sesion invitado otros pero no deja poner claves ni entra a ninguno
<utilities> ayudaaaaaaaaaaaa por favor
<israel_> .
<utilities> quien me ayuda por favor
<GridCube> utilities, che
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> que onda con tu computaroda
<GridCube> utilities, apreta ctrl-alt-f1
<GridCube> vas a ir a una tty, ahi intenta logearte con tu usuario normal
<utilities> ok
<utilities> ya entre por ahi
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> ahora intenta un ping
<utilities> dice unknown hostç
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> bueno
<GridCube> escribi rm .Xdefaults
<israel_> utilities: tienes un dns en tu casa o usas el del router o cual usas?
<utilities> uso el dns del isp aqui mismo los windows navegan bien este ubuntu nbavegaba bien lo reinicie y ahora no
<utilities> pero la red entre windows y ubuntu funciuona bien
<israel_> estas usando dhcp en tu router para que te asigne una ip supongo?
<GridCube> utilities, cuando hayas borrado .Xdefaults apreta alt-f7 e intenta logearte de nuevo
<utilities> GridCube me dijo no se puede borrar eso no existe el arhcivo o directorio
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> que cosas
<GridCube> utilities, hace ls .X*
<utilities> israel los dns estan configurados en el router como fijos y el ubuntu le puse una direccion ip fija y los dns fijos tambien asi funciono bien 6 meses
<israel_> utilities:pon cat /etc/resolv.conf y me dices que salie
<GridCube> israel_, espera un momento
<israel_> luego ifconfig
<utilities> GridCube me dice ls: no se puede acceder a .X* dice que no existe nada
<GridCube> utilities, escribi whoami
<GridCube> y decime que sale
<utilities> testing eso dijo
<GridCube> mhhm
<GridCube> pone
<GridCube> exit
<GridCube> y loguea con tu usuario general
<GridCube> el normal
<utilities> ya
<GridCube> ahora hace un ls .X*
<GridCube> con la X mayuscula
<utilities> dice xauthorityç
<GridCube> esta bien
<GridCube> borra ese
<GridCube> rm .Xauthority
<GridCube> como esta escrito, con el punto y la mayuscula
<utilities> ya
<GridCube> y ahora apreta alt-f7
<GridCube> e intenta logearte normal
<utilities> volvi a listar y ya no aoparece
<GridCube> esta bien lo borraste recien
<GridCube> se regenera cuando te logueas graficamente
<utilities> ya estoy en el grafica
<GridCube> intenta logear
<utilities> como asi logera?
<utilities> logear?
<GridCube> ...
<GridCube> elegi tu usuario
<GridCube> y pone tu contraseña
<GridCube> y logeate
<utilities> es que cuando le di alt f7 de una aparecio en mi usuario
<utilities> tendria que deslogear para logear
<GridCube> O_o graficamente?
<utilities> me tengo que ir no alcance a hacer mas igual muchas gracias a todos
<GridCube> no entiendo nada entonces
<utilities> ya esta en graficos de nuevo
<utilities> el martes regreso a esto otra vez
<utilities> adios
<israel_> hola, tengo que buscar en todos los archivos php una palabra en todos los archivos del equipo, alguna idea?
<israel_> hey nadie???
<israel_> hola, tengo que buscar en todos los archivos php una palabra en todos los archivos del equipo, alguna idea?
<GridCube> israel_, find
<israel_> con eso busco los archivos, pero despues?? necesito buscar dentro de cada uno de los archivos una palabra
<GridCube> find -exec grep "palabra";
<israel_> falta un parámetro para «-exec»
<GridCube> find -exec grep "palabra"\;
<GridCube> find -name *.php -exec grep "palabra" \;
<GridCube> find -name "*.php" -exec grep "palabra" \;
<israel_> mm esta haciendo algo pero no encuentra nada =S
<israel_> !es
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal donde se habla en Español exclusivamente. Ver http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat para otros canales.
#ubuntu-es 2012-05-19
<GridCube> xubuntu788, :D
<GridCube> hola
<GridCube> tu cpu esta muy bien para xubuntu :)
<xubuntu788> que bueno :D
<xubuntu788> tenia pc os jeje
<xubuntu788> pero quiero probar xubuntu
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> bienvenido
<GridCube> :)
<xubuntu788> ahora se está instlando
<xubuntu788> instalando
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> que genial
<GridCube> ojala todo te funcione de maravillas
<GridCube> sipor alguna razon tenes algun problema entra en este canal y pregunta tranquilo
<GridCube> siempre hay alguien que te va a ayudar y si no solo espera y alguien vendra
<xubuntu788> si, queria probar el canal, lo vi en la pantalla de instalación
<xubuntu788> gracias
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> tambien esta #xubuntu-es
<GridCube> si queres pregunta alla tambien, pero casi nunca hay nadie...
<xubuntu788> :(
<GridCube> tal ves porque siempre le digo a la gente que venga aca...
<xubuntu788> jaja
<xubuntu788> claro
<GridCube> pero es que cuando la gente entra casi siempre es por un problema y no es para idlear asi que no da decirles que vayan a #xubuntu-es donde no hay nadie
<xubuntu788> falatn 20 min por los paqeuetes de idioma :\
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> si eso pasa
<GridCube> podes darle al botoncito de saltar, creo que asi se llamaba, e instalarlos despues
<GridCube> pero yo lo dejo y ya :P
<xubuntu788> por ahora todo bien :D
<GridCube> :)
<xubuntu788> ubuntu es pesada para esta pc :(
<GridCube> si con unity si
<xubuntu788> se
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<jimlestat> buenas
<jimlestat> quisiera hacer una imagen de mi SO soy nuevo en esto porfa ayuda
<jimlestat> todos muertos aki ?
<l10> Disculpen, una pregunta: Puedo instalar servicios solo a usuarios especificos y no a todos los usuarios del equipo como normalmente se hace al instalar algun deb o cosas asi?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola buenas
<Gosset_Inofensiu> alguien me puede ayudar, tengo un problema grave que llevo arrastrando desde ayer, he tenido que reconfigurar todo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> e instalar los drivers de amd
<Gosset_Inofensiu> sólo puedo hacer reboot con permisos sudo desde terminal
<Gosset_Inofensiu> si hago reboot normalmente, me vuelve a la pantalla de lightdm
<Gosset_Inofensiu> a parte, se me desconfiguró todo del home
<Gosset_Inofensiu> parece ser que mi usuario no tiene permisos suficientes
<Gosset_Inofensiu> nadie me ayuda?
<Guest10392> Hola!!
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola houston, tengo un problemon: solo puedo hacer reboot y varios comandos normales haciendo sudo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no encuentro la solución
<Gosset_Inofensiu> por ej. , cuando booteo, tengo que hacer cada vez ALT F1 hace sudo lightdm para entrar en xorg
<Gosset_Inofensiu> algo me cargué pero no sé qué
<Gosset_Inofensiu> alguna sugerencia por favor
<init> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<init> Gosset_Inofensiu: que tocaste para que todo se "rompa" asi?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> aqui esta mi sudoers http://pastebin.com/0qfZqY8X
<Gosset_Inofensiu> estuve toqueteando el locale para dejarlo en catalán
<init> mmm, solo eso?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> algo mas que no recuerdo
<init> Gosset_Inofensiu: que archivos tocaste? /etc/locale.gen ? o alguno mas?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> lightdm
<Gosset_Inofensiu> joder ahora me reclaman
<Gosset_Inofensiu> 1 seg
<init> ok
<init> cuando vuelvas: que archivo de lightdm tocaste? que comandos ejecutaste? sabias lo que hacian?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no demasiado no
<Gosset_Inofensiu> queria poner language selector a lightdm
<Gosset_Inofensiu> luego alguien me recomendo de tocar un archivo que no recuerdo
<mimecar> Gosset_Inofensiu: busca el archivo en los logs
<Gosset_Inofensiu> el problema vino al modificar algo que modificó el [fglrx]
<Gosset_Inofensiu> http://pastebin.com/2D6479Xx
<Gosset_Inofensiu> mejor este: http://pastebin.com/rVapX09p
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tenia problemas tb con un DVD
<Gosset_Inofensiu> trataba de montarlo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> manualmente
<Gosset_Inofensiu> antes era suficiente poniendote en el sudoers
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero en 12.04 hago adduser miusuario sudoers pero no existe tal grupo
<init> al grupo "sudo"
<Gosset_Inofensiu> si
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ya estoy en el
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ahora he añadido mi usuario en el fichero sudoers
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es que el grupo admin ya no existe
<mimecar> Gosset_Inofensiu: ayer no tenías ubuntu 10.04?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero es curioso, mi usuario esta dentro de grupo sudo, y en el fichero sudoers está la linea %sudo	ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no, tengo 12.04
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tenia
<Gosset_Inofensiu> si escribo reboot en terminal, me dice que no tengo permisos
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es muy raro
<mimecar> usa las herramientas de gnome
<init> reboot necesita root desde siempre
<init> que tenga alias o permisos cambiados es otra cosa!
<Gosset_Inofensiu> y poweroff?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> y lightdm?
<init> si y si
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ok
<init> lightdm deberia iniciarse solo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pues no lo hace
<Gosset_Inofensiu> creo que inicio en nivel 2
<init> y no se como se maneja el init de ubuntu ahora asi que no puedo ayudarte...
<Gosset_Inofensiu> y deberia iniciar en nivel 5
<mimecar> Gosset_Inofensiu: busca el archivo que has modificado
<init> Gosset_Inofensiu: mmm, no era que solo tocaste locales y algo de lightdm?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> /etc/inittab
<Gosset_Inofensiu> creo que modifique ese tb
<Gosset_Inofensiu> carnau me lo recomendo
<mimecar> busca el log de la conversación
<mimecar> y pon el enlace aquí
<init> sabias que tocabas?
<init> lo de mimecar
<Gosset_Inofensiu> mai 18 18:27:29 <carnau>	Edita /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf i canvia "env DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL=2" per "env DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL=5". Desprès fes un reboot
<init> !logs Gosset_Inofensiu
<kubot> Gosset_Inofensiu: Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<init> ese log
<Gosset_Inofensiu> era en un privado
<Gosset_Inofensiu> me dijo de cambiar el default runlevel de 2 a 5
<mimecar> si deshaces el cambio sigue igual?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> nno pq me lo recomendo para solucionar el problema que tengo justo ahora
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> si haces un cambio y te hace un problema
<mimecar> deja los archivos como estaban antes
<Gosset_Inofensiu> donde encuentro el log ... de ayer por la tarde..
<mimecar> en el enlace que te ha puesto init
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bueno creo que fue al el problema creo que fue al intentar montar/desmontar el sr0
<Gosset_Inofensiu> a partir de ahi veo el primer warning de la grafica
<mimecar> al montar un DVD no te puede afectar a lightdm
<Gosset_Inofensiu> http://pastebin.com/WX9vn1NF
<Gosset_Inofensiu> intento ir paso a paso
<Gosset_Inofensiu> mira aqui: http://pastebin.com/WX2hRA9E
<Gosset_Inofensiu> operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm/lightdm-guest-session-wrapper" pid=1023
<init> !logs Gosset_Inofensiu
<kubot> Gosset_Inofensiu: Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<init> tienes que buscar el log en esa pagina y darnos el link DE ESA PAGINA
<mimecar> Gosset_Inofensiu: cada vez aparecen más archivos modificados
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero el log del canal?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> por qué?
<init> si
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> para ver toda la conversación
<Gosset_Inofensiu> si lo hice en privado
<Gosset_Inofensiu> y en catlana
<mimecar> pues pon las instrucciones en pastebin
<Gosset_Inofensiu> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/18/%23ubuntu-es.html    <<-- buscad gosset
<Gosset_Inofensiu> y carnau
<mimecar> pon la línea en la que empieza
<Gosset_Inofensiu> a las 15:47
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ayer me salia nivel 2 y ahora nivel 5
<Gosset_Inofensiu> y todo sigue igual
<Gosset_Inofensiu> he tenido que reinstalar los drivers privativos de amd
<mimecar> hay algo más que hayas tocado?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> y se me ha desconfigurado todas las propiedades del home del escritorio
<mimecar> aparte de todo eso
<Gosset_Inofensiu> creo que tendre que reinstalar el ubuntu
<Gosset_Inofensiu> toque varios arhivos de los locale
<Gosset_Inofensiu> borre el chino
<Gosset_Inofensiu> por ej
<Gosset_Inofensiu> que no se por que se instala solo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> estoy en gnome classic
<init> estas en gnome3 fallback
<mimecar> no se como puedes arreglar el sistema con tantos cambios
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no, en gnome classic con efectos
<init> debe ser la 939423953429539638456346 vez que te lo dicen ademas
<init> Gosset_Inofensiu: gnome2?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no no
<Gosset_Inofensiu> gnome3 fallback = gnome classic sin efectos
<mimecar> Gosset_Inofensiu: sólo has instalado gnome-panel
<Gosset_Inofensiu> gnome panel = gnome classic
<mimecar> gnome clásico no está en gnome 3
<Gosset_Inofensiu> instale hace tiempo el gnome panel si
<mimecar> por instalar un paquete no pasas a usar gnome clásico
<Gosset_Inofensiu> estoy logueado en gnome classic
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en gnome panel
<Gosset_Inofensiu> llamalo como quieras
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero no en gnome fallback
<init> Gosset_Inofensiu: sabes que diferencia hay entre tu definicion de gnome-clasic y gnome-fallback?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> y ahora cuando reinicio me sale un GRUB extraño que pone Debian
<init> que uno tiene compiz y el otro no, pero siguen siendo lo mismo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> si lo sabia
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pues bien, ahora me sale el grub de debian
<mimecar> Gosset_Inofensiu: o tu sistema está poseido o tocas muchas cosas
<init> gnome3 no tiene clasic por mas que lo quieras, o tendras gnome3 fallback
<Gosset_Inofensiu> a ver, instale gnome3, y luego gnome panel
<init> mimecar: eso poseido de tantas cosas que toco
<init> :P
<init> esta*
<Gosset_Inofensiu> podeis reiros pero me ha jodido todo el sistema
<Gosset_Inofensiu> solo podre salvar las particiones de datos y el home
<init> desde los repositorios?
<init> oficiales.. o unos externos?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> de los repos
<Gosset_Inofensiu> oficiales
<Gosset_Inofensiu> claro
<init> entonces no fue eso, fue que tocaste archivos de mas
<init> para cambiar el idioma tocaste demasiado ...
<Gosset_Inofensiu> sisi desde luego toque algo que no debi
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en eso estamos de acuerdo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pues seguramente
<init> pero si ni te acuerdas cuales fueron ...
<Gosset_Inofensiu> elimine manuelmente locales
<init> la forma rapida de volver a atras es fijarse y poner backups que seguramente tendrias de los ficheros que editaste
<mimecar> Gosset_Inofensiu: cuanto disco duro tienes?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tb el unity-greeter
<Gosset_Inofensiu> toqué los greeters
<Gosset_Inofensiu> 2 TB
<mimecar> con ese espacio para que borras los locales?
<mimecar> te aconsejo que reinstalas el metapaquete ubuntu-desktop
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ya lo hice
<Gosset_Inofensiu> lo probe todo pero nada
<Gosset_Inofensiu> persiste
<Gosset_Inofensiu> gracias por ayuda igualmente
<init> hace una soft-reinstall
<init> reconfigura todos los paquetes :P
<aguitel> en xubuntu las fuentes de las pestanas de firefox estan con sombras y cuando arrastro el mouse se ponen normales ,alguien sabe de eso?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> algo tan concreto mejor pregunta en #xubuntu
<Gosset_Inofensiu> o #mozilla incluso
<aguitel> nadie en espanol en #xubuntu
<ivancv> Hola
<ivancv> ¿Hay algún programador online?
<mimecar>  ivancv la duda tiene relación con ubuntu?
<ivancv> ¡Por supuesto!
<mimecar> entonces pregunta directamente
<ivancv> Me gustaría saber como colaborar
<arp-> en?
<ivancv> en ubuntu!
<arp-> en el desarrollo?
<ivancv> Si
<arp-> o en el canal de soporte?
<ivancv> Me gustaría hablar con un developer
<arp-> ok
<ivancv> ¿Eres developer?
<arp-> Los developer dudo que entren aqui, pero podrias mirar el foro oficial de ubuntu, en su web
<selina2> hola
<sat23pr> saludos
<lycan> Hola
<lycan> alguien que utilice lubuntu por aca?
<init> !ask lycan
<kubot> lycan: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Guest87697> hola! tengo este problema con el gestor de actualizaciones: cada vez que pongo a bajar me tira el siguiente texto " se tienen que bajar paquetes no confiables" y no descarga. Tengo ubuntu 11.10
<lycan> de cuanto tiene que ser el area de intercambio (swap) para instalar lubuntu en un netbook tiene 1gb de ram
<Juannoodt> hola! tengo este problema con el gestor de actualizaciones: cada vez que pongo a bajar me tira el siguiente texto " se tienen que bajar paquetes no confiables" y no descarga. Tengo ubuntu 11.10. Alguien sabe que puede llegar a ser? Gracias!
<init> !repetir Juannoodt
<kubot> Juannoodt: No repitas tu pregunta muy seguido, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá. Puedes buscar en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org mientras esperas.
<Deckon> Juannoodt, usas repos externos?
<Juannoodt> no, solo lo que me ofrece el gestor de actualizaciones para actualizar
<Deckon> lycan, ponle 1gb, si quieres usar suspender y demas ponle 2
<lycan> 3gb seria demasiado verdad Deckon?
<Deckon> lycan, si, yo diria que si
<init> realmente nunca usaras mucha swap
<init> 1gb ya es suficiente para correr bastantes cosas, y con 2 gb ya es mucho si no es para hibernar ...
<Deckon> segun tengo entendido para usar el invernar y eso se tiene que poner el doble de la ram...
<init> Deckon: se guarda lo que esta en ram al swap
<init> si esta consumiendo solo 400 mb con 1gb le alcanza, pero lo mas seguro es poner 2... :P
<sat23pr> Hola, alguien que me pueda ayudar con mi laptop, cualquier linux que instalo me trabaja super lento
<Deckon> que caracteristicas tiene tu lap?
<sat23pr> ADM 2.2GHz, 8GB RAM, 320GB SATA
<sat23pr> DELL Inspiron M5010, ATI Video Card
<Deckon> amd que?
<ivancv> No tiene que ir superlento, es un equipo potente
<ivancv> ¿Qué distros has probado?
<sat23pr> Athlon, P320, 2.1, 512X2, 2C, C3
<sat23pr> 64 bit
<sat23pr> e probado, Ubuntu 12.04, Kubuntu 12.04, Lubuntu 12.04, Fedora, y el que estoy utilizando
<sat23pr> es Xubuntu 12.04 LTS, pero la laptop toma casi 10 minutos en subir
<mimecar> sat23pr: qué entiendes por lento?
<sat23pr> para luego poner el login
<mimecar> mira si tu ordenador tiene problemas de incompatibilidad
<sat23pr> y se tarda casi 5 mas luego de poner el password
<Deckon> sat23pr, pasanos un dmesg
<sat23pr> que mal, soy nuevo en linux y no voy a poder ni tratarlo
<Deckon> pasalo por pastebin o algun servicio asi
<mimecar> sat23pr: has mirado si tu equipo tiene alguna incompatibilidad?
<sat23pr> disculpa mi falta de conocimiento, pero que es un dmesg?
<sat23pr> me e pasado 3 dias leyendo y no encuentro mucho sobre mi laptop
<sat23pr> sin contar que cada instalacion me tomo casi 1:30 minutos
<Deckon> tanto?
<sat23pr> si, pense que era algo malo en mi disco y le instale windows 7 nuevamente y solo me tomo 15 min en estar completamente funcional
<mimecar> sat23pr: en el arranque del sistema pulsa F2
<sat23pr> y windows 8 consumer preview en 9
<mimecar> y mira si aparece algún error
<mimecar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/37895/dell-inspiron-m5010-gets-slow-after-upgrade
<mimecar> parece que tu equipo tiene problemas con el ACPI
<sat23pr> creo que lei algo en ese link, pero no se como puedo poner acpi=off
<Deckon> edita tu grub y en la linea del sistema añades acpi=off
<Zentaur> hola
<Deckon> o/
<Zentaur> estoy a punto de instalar ubuntu 12.04
<sat23pr> Saludos, me puedes explicar como editar el grub?
<Zentaur> pero tengo un par de dudas de como hacerlo
<Zentaur> tengo dos discos en raid 1
<israel_> Zentaur: nooooooooooo
<israel_> jajaj
<Zentaur> ??
<israel_> quedate con el 10.04
<Deckon> sat23pr, http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=GRUB
<israel_> o quita unity
<Zentaur> hasta ahora nunca he tenido roblemas con ubuntu en ese aspecto
<israel_> :P
<Zentaur> cual es el problema israel_ ?
<israel_> bueno, a lo que me ha tocado a mi es que se pierde la barra lateral, se hace lento, cosas asi
<israel_> yo mejor regrese al 10.04
<Zentaur> ?? pero hay algun problema con el raid?
<Deckon> israel_, prueba crea otro usuario, si el problema continua puede que tu instalacion estuviera defectuosa, comprobaste la suma?
<israel_> si lo hice, y todo normal
<Deckon> yo no puedo decir que me anda lento pero le mejore la velocidad quitando el blur del dash y los efectos, podrias probar eso
<Zentaur> como decia voy a instalar la 12.04 en dos discos en raid1
<israel_> si tambien lo probe y si mejoro como mencionas, pero pues se supone que eso es parte de lo "bonito" y pues quitarlo...
<israel_> aunque pues quedas con el kernel 3
<Zentaur> he llegado al particionador de la instalacion de ubutu pero me lio
<Zentaur> me salen los discos como dsglosados, no como uno
<Deckon> sat23pr, ya encontraste?
<sat23pr> estoy leyendo, pero no entiendo mucho. Y lo que estoy buscando es para cambiar el ACPI no lo veo
<sat23pr> tengo que usar un terminal windows, para hacer los cambios verdad
<Deckon> sat23pr, no, hay no te dice eso, yo ya te dije como lo que queria que vieras en ese link era el como modificar el grub
<Deckon> tienes que modicficar el grub, y en la linea de tu sistema añades acpi=off
<sat23pr> sudo update-grub2 ?
<Deckon> no, eso solo actualizara tu grub
<sat23pr> ok, estoy leyendo ahora la parte de modificaciones en el menu de arranque
<Zentaur> podría ayudarme alguien con la instalacion raid1?
<sat23pr> $ sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.backup ? este es para hacer backup antes de los cambios
<israel_> Zentaur: por hw o sfw?
<Deckon> sat23pr, este es el archivo a modificar /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Deckon> sat23pr, para modificarlo lo abres con gksu gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<sat23pr> ok ya lo encontre
<sat23pr> y lo abri con un editor de texto
<Deckon> bien, ahora pasame el contenido del archivo por favor, usa pastebin o algo asi
<Zentaur> hw
<Deckon> sat23pr, no, por pastebin
<sat23pr> que es pastebin??
<Deckon> http://pastebin.com/
<mimecar> !paste sat23pr
<kubot> sat23pr: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<sat23pr> ok
<israel_> Zentaur: es servidor con controladora raid o es desde el bios?
<Zentaur> no lo se
<Zentaur> lo configure despues del arranqu de la bios
<israel_> en que equipo? modelo?
<sat23pr> http://pastebin.com/YaH4n3qs
<israel_> sat23pr: que vas a hacer en el grub?
<Deckon> sat23pr, busca esta linea  linux   /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-24-generic root=UUID=cb9ff247-0eca-4ce9-97d6-042775495e8f ro   quiet
<sat23pr> la tengo
<Deckon> fijate que sea la primer linea
<sat23pr> es la que esta debajo de esta
<sat23pr> search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root cb9ff247-0eca-4ce9-97d6-042775495e8f
<Deckon> nop te pasate
<Deckon> ve mas arriba
<Deckon> es la linea 117 en el paste
<sat23pr> ok, porque tengo una igual en la 106
<sat23pr> estoy en la 117
<Deckon> sat23pr, tienes razon, la de la linea 106 es la correcta
<sat23pr> ok
<Deckon> sat23pr, tu linea deveria quedar: linux   /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-24-generic root=UUID=cb9ff247-0eca-4ce9-97d6-042775495e8f ro acpi=off
<sat23pr> ok elimino el quiet splash $vt_handoff
<sat23pr> y lo cambio por acpi=off
<Deckon> no
<sat23pr> ok
<Deckon> solo pon acpi=off despues del "ro"
<sat23pr> ok
<sat23pr> /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-24-generic root=UUID=cb9ff247-0eca-4ce9-97d6-042775495e8f ro acpi=off  quiet splash $vt_handoff
<Deckon> perfecto
<sat23pr> el doble espacio luego del acpi=off esta bien?
<sat23pr> oh elimino uno?
<Deckon> elimina uno
<sat23pr> listo
<Deckon> bueno pues reinicia para probar
<sat23pr> ok vuelvo en unos minutos, muchas gracias
<Deckon> suerte
<sat23pr> Saludos Deckon no pude grabar los cambios en el grub
<sat23pr> aun no e reiniciado
<Deckon> abriste con gksu el gedit?
<sat23pr> abri con leafpad
<sat23pr> fui directamente al archivo y le di dos click
<Deckon> lo tienes que abrir con gksu leafpad /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Deckon> /boot/grub/grub.cfg al ser un archivo de sistema lo tienes que abrir con permisos de super usuario
<sat23pr> ok
<sat23pr> con el terminal window
<sat23pr> ahora me pidio el password
<Deckon> si, esta bien
<sat23pr> vuelvo luego gracias denuevo
<sat23pr> mil gracias funciona mucho mas rapido que antes
<Deckon> que bueno, me estaba poniendo nervioso con tu tardanza XD
<sat23pr> te pregunto Deckon este me funcionaria para cualquier distro de ubuntu?
<sat23pr> fue que la apague 3 veces para estar seguro jajaja
<Deckon> si, pero ahora cda vez que actualices un kernel tendras que hacer esto
<sat23pr> aveces me sale un mensaje raro en el boot sobre que no pudo montar algo
<sat23pr> que si quiero darle a la S para continuar o esperar
<Deckon> oO
<sat23pr> pero a la 3 no me salio nada
<sat23pr> y subio muy bien
<Deckon> OK
<sat23pr> en cuanto a softwares cual de los linux tiene mas opciones?
<sat23pr> aunque estoy que no me atrevo a cambiar este pq es el que mejor me ha funcionado
<Deckon> sat23pr, kubuntu, lubuntu, loqueseauntu son ubuntu solo que con otro entorno
<sat23pr> encuentro un poco dificil la instalacion de algunos programas aqui
<sat23pr> pude instalar google chrome, pero no e podido instalar los flash players, ni vmWare player
<sat23pr> estoy demaciado acostumbrado a los archivos .exe
<Deckon> sat23pr, abre tu tienda de software y ahi buscalos
<sat23pr> el flash me aparece como que esta instalado pero cuando utilizo cualquiera de los dos browsers me dice que tengo que instalarlos
<Deckon> sat23pr, buscalo en la tienda de softare como flashplugin o algo asi
<sat23pr> ok
<sat23pr> creo que voy a tratar con ubuntu, el cambio seria en la misma linea?
<Deckon> sat23pr, si
<sat23pr> muchas gracias los veo luego , pq esto si que se tarda en instalar :)
<Deckon> cuidate
<TibuArg> #cepa
<sebastian> hola , amigos tengo una consulta para hacerles :
<sebastian> no puedo ver los videos inscrustados x-mplayer en chrome, uso xubuntu 12, que puedo hacer ??
<mimecar> para que usas mplayer dentro de chrome?
<sebastian> mimecar , quiero ver algunas paginas que pasan canales online de paraguay...
<mimecar> no emiten usando flash?
<sebastian> mirá , estoy justo tratando , desde ayer de ver uno que se llama , telefuturo, y no ...
<cousteau> usa firefox
<sebastian> cousteau, me pasa lo mismo en firefox, me faltaran plug-in , o complementos ?
<cousteau> hmm, y dices que necesitas x-mplayer o algo así?
<mimecar> en que formato es la emisión?
<sebastian> mimecar, cuando le doy boton derecho sobre el cartel me pone: application/x-mplayer2
<mimecar> pon el enlace
<mimecar> acabaremos antes
<sebastian> http://www.telefuturo.com.py/envivo
<cousteau> no sé, yo el que tengo es el gecko-mediaplayer
<mimecar> esa página está usando windows media player
<sebastian> cousteau, eso es una aplicacion ?
<cousteau> es un plugin
<mimecar> si abres vlc y le pones la ruta del vídeo podrás vero
<sebastian> mimecar, no lo probé , ya lo hago y te cuento...
<sebastian> mimecar : pantalla en negro.. nada por ahora
<mimecar> ya has sacado la dirección del vídeo?
<sebastian> mimecar: hice esto:
<sebastian> medio-abrir volcado de red- pegue: http://www.telefuturo.com.py/envivo
<mimecar> esa no es la ruta del vídeo
<sebastian> ahhh, tengo que copiar la ruta sobre el cuadro de video , no?
<mimecar> si
<sebastian> con boton derecho, no me aparece la opcion copiar url
<mimecar> mira el código fuente de la página
<sebastian> a ver...
<sebastian> apareca una lista larga, que tendria que buscar?
<cousteau> http://201.217.48.65:8080/
<mimecar> si por lista entiendes el código de la página si
<sebastian> mmm
<mimecar> o usas la ruta que da cousteau
<cousteau> que por cierto no carga...
<sebastian> uhhh
<sebastian> gente , me llaman a comer, en un rato vuelvo y los busco... gracias por la atención!
<mimecar> si que abre
<mimecar> cousteau: vlc abre el flujo
<cousteau> raro...  no respondía a pings
<mimecar> hay que poner el http:// o no funciona con la ip solo
<cousteau> con gnome-mplayer lo veo, pero va un poco lento
<sebastian> mientras como voy leyendo un poco, parece medio dificil n0?
<mimecar> sebastian: dificil abrir vlc y poner la dirección de cousteau?
<cousteau> lo que no entiendo es que en la pág tampoco se ve el vídeo, el plugin mplayer no va
<sebastian> mimecar, disculpa, me parecio leer que el dijo q no habría, ahora lo pruebo, no me retes...
<cousteau> sebastian, no me abre en firefox, pero en gnome-mplayer sí :/
<sebastian> cousteau, muchas gracias , funciono.... pero : "programacion esclusiva para territorio paraguayo"   :(
<mimecar> sebastian: he abierto el vídeo
<mimecar> y te aseguro que no estoy en esa zona
<sebastian> mimecar: estas diciendo que la pagina tiene algo personal con migo?? jejeje
<mimecar> ahora no deben estar emitiendo
<mimecar> no es un aviso que te sale en el navegador
<mimecar> es lo que están emitiendo ahora
<sebastian> puede , ser... raro el carte, no ?
<cousteau> sebastian, pues a mí me iba y no estoy en territorio paraguayo
<mimecar> el cartel lo han puesto ahora
<sebastian> ahh, ok, entone
<sebastian> perdon, entonces espero a ver si en algun momento del día puedo verlo...
<sebastian> custeau... vos lo seguis pudiendo ver ?
<cousteau> ...nope, acabo de ver que no
<sebastian> bueno aesperar
<sebastian> cousteau, una ultima pregunta, como hicistes para ver la http del video?
<cousteau> mirando el código fuente
<cousteau> buscando <embed
<cousteau> (creo recordar)
<sebastian> ok  <embed en tonces... ?
<mimecar> sebastian: buscas la dirección del vídeo en esa etiqueta
<sebastian> mimecar, por que el rojo ??
<mimecar> que rojo?
<sebastian> costeau: sería así entonces_ <embed width="640" height="505" autostart="1" showdisplay="0" showstatusbar="0" showcontrols="1" name="MediaPlayer" src="http://201.217.48.65:8080/" type="application/x-mplayer2"><br />
<sebastian> y alli dentro esta lo bueno...?
<sebastian> mimecar, a veces cuando escribes la fuente aparece en rojo , como de alerta...
<mimecar> eso es una función de tu cliente de irc
<cousteau> sebastian, sí, donde pone src=...
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> muchas gracias a ambos!! un abrazo
<cousteau> sebastian, lo rojo es cuando alguien dice tu nombre
<cousteau> ej:   <sebastian> cousteau, una ultima pregunta, ...   salía en rojo
<cousteau> pero   <sebastian> costeau: sería así entonces_ ...   no salía en rojo
<sebastian> coustear: gracias pol la instrucción... hasta pronto
<shawe> buenas
<shawe> alguien me sabria decir si hay alguna forma de detectar cuando se conecta/desconecta un raton usb?
<diego> buenas
<shawe> buenas
<diego> como ingreso a un canal determina
<shawe> con: /j #canal
<shawe> escribes eso como si lo fueras a decir aqui, y ya esta
<shawe> todo lo que empieza por / se consideran comandos
<diego> ah bien
<diego> gracias
<wilfredor> buenas
<shawe> buenas
<wilfredor> shawe: eres un experto?
<shawe> depende lo que necesites
<shawe> tu pregunta, yo he dejado la mia, a la espera de que alguien diga algo :P
<wilfredor> shawe: compilar un nuevo driver
<shawe> normalmente: ./configure; make; sudo make install
<shawe> pero seguramente tendrás algun paquete como dependencia
<wilfredor> shawe: es mas complicado que eso
<shawe> cuenta a ver
<wilfredor> shawe: tengo una tarjeta usb de television, pero me lo reconoce como un mouse XD
<shawe> jajajajja
<shawe> si tienes el driver, no deberia haber mucho problema en compilarlo
<shawe> wilfredor_ te caiste?
<wilfredor_> si
<shawe> te dije que si tienes el driver, no deberia haber mucho problema en compilarlo
<wilfredor_> me escribiste algo?
<wilfredor_> shawe: ese es el problema, no lo encuentro
<shawe> escribe en una terminal: lsusb
<wilfredor_> shawe: creo que usa un chip similar a otras tarjetas
<shawe> y lo que te devuelva, pegalo en pastebin y me das el link
<shawe> porque sino te banneara por flooding
<wilfredor_> shawe: aqui esta para adelantar un poco http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/145629
<wilfredor_> shawe: si me caigo mucho es mi conexion
<shawe> oki
<wilfredor_> shawe: cual seria el siguiente paso?
<shawe> a mi me regalaron una sintonizadora doble, y la tuve que devolver
<shawe> tenia muy buena pinta, pero no podia usarla
<wilfredor_> shawe: entiendo
<shawe> se que es una problemon este tema
<wilfredor_> shawe: no aceptan devoluciones y es un excelente hardware
<shawe> cuando esta soportado, es ideal, enchufas y va
<shawe> pero cuando no, es una odisea a veces
<wilfredor_> creo que si esta soportado
<wilfredor_> es decir, hay un driver por ahi, existen otras tarjetas con el mismo chip
<shawe> es una Genius TVGO-A03?
<wilfredor_> si
<shawe> IPTV?
<wilfredor_> A03X
<wilfredor_> no se si es IPTV
<shawe> estoy mirando a ver si encuentro algo, pero parece que no
<wilfredor_> :( busca mejor
<wilfredor_> shawe: la solucion es instalar windows en una particion, sin embargo, no quiero hacer eso
<shawe> eso para mi no es solucion, y asumo que para ti tampoco
<shawe> pero yo sinceramente, si tengo que comprar algo que se que voy a usar, desde que vi estos problemas, antes de comprar me aseguro que me funcione para no tirar el dinero
<shawe> y tengo claro que no compraré algo que no me funcione en linux
<shawe> ya sea porque esta soportado gracias a la comunidad, o porque el fabricante da soporte de forma oficial
<wilfredor_> shawe: no es facil lo que comentas, especialmente cuando te la regalan, en la unica tienda de computacion que hay por aqui solo existe esa marca
<wilfredor_> shawe: vivo en un pais del tercer mundo
<shawe> si te creo
<shawe> no siempre es facil
<wilfredor_> shawe: anoche encontre el driver
<wilfredor_> shawe: pero para compilar
<shawe> si lo tienes
<shawe> te ayudo a compilarlo
<shawe> wilfredor_, es tv analogica y no digital?
<wilfredor_> shawe: es similar a http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Genius_TVGo_DVB-T03
<wilfredor_> shawe: analogica
<shawe> aqui ya no emiten nada en analogico
<shawe> puede que sea esta http://img2.mlstatic.com/s_MLV_v_O_f_37338598_7629.jpg ?
<wilfredor_> shawe: si, es exactamente esa
<shawe> si te fijas en el link que me has pasado
<shawe> sale la misma tarjeta, con 2 chipsets diferentes para la decodificacionn
<shawe> af9015 y rtl2832
<wilfredor_> shawe: si, me fije
<shawe> que sean parecidas por fuera, no significa que por dentro sean remotamente semejantes
<shawe> si no te importa abrirla por la mitad
<wilfredor_> shawe: si, lo entiendo perfectamente
<shawe> puedes mirar que chipset usa
<wilfredor_> ok, dame unos minutos
<shawe> iep
<shawe> creo que he encontrado algo
<shawe> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Genius_TVGo_DVB-T02PRO
<wilfredor_> ok ya la abri
<shawe> a esta sintonizadora, le pasa exactamente lo mismo que a la tuya
<wilfredor_> shawe: fijate dice EM2862
<Ignacio> Hola!
<shawe> en tu chipset?
<wilfredor_> en uno de los chips pero tiene 3
<shawe> Ignacio, bunas
<wilfredor_> Ignacio: buenas
<Ignacio> Gracias :9
<Ignacio> Como estan?
<shawe> intentando ayudar a wilfredor_
<Ignacio> shawe:  Que problema tiene?
<wilfredor_> shawe: si, en uno de esos chips dice EMPIA EM2862 P6LK9-011 200944-02AC
<shawe> una sintonizadora de TV que se reconoce como un mouse
<Ignacio> o.O
<wilfredor_> shawe: le voy a tomar unas fotos mejor, ok?
<shawe> subelas al hilo de ubuntu-es
<shawe> por si llegase alguien que sepa mas del tema
<shawe> por lo que veo, KYE Systems es Genius
<wilfredor_> shawe: vengo en un rato
<wilfredor_> shawe: voy a tomarle fotos
<shawe> ok
<shawe> pero no sale nada ni con esa numeracion del chipset
<shawe> info relacionada http://home.eeti.com.tw/web20/pdfs/2008/EM28xx.pdf
<shawe> wilfredor_, http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Em28xx_devices esto si deberia ser de mediana ayuda
<shawe> en teoria el EM28XX, EM2860 podrían servirte, a pesar de que se identifique mal
<shawe> ahi te explica como contactarlos y con que datos, para intentar darle soporte
<aprendiendo> o/
<aprendiendo> tengo una pequeña duda, para instalar wicd desde un ,deb que dependencias tengo que satisfacer?
<mimecar> aprendiendo: no está en los repositorios?
<aprendiendo> teniendo en cuenta, que no me puedo conectar desde la terminal, por que no tengo un manejador de red, y cuando hago iwconfig key xxxxxx me manda un error
<aprendiendo> mimecar: en estos momentos estoy en una maquina windows
<shawe> aprendiendo, estoy intentando mirartelo
<shawe> que no recuerdo como se miraban las dependencias
<mimecar> el gestor de redes de gnome no te permite hacer la conexión?
<aprendiendo> no mimecar
<shawe> mimecar, asumo que no si quiere hacerlo asi
<shawe> mimecar, sabes como se miran las dependencias?
<aprendiendo> no me funcionan los demonios
<mimecar> shawe: con las dudas no puedes presuponer nada
<aprendiendo> shawe: con show
<mimecar> aprendiendo: si entras en la web de ubuntu package
<shawe> gracias
<mimecar> puedes ver las dependencias del paquete
<shawe> Depends: wicd-daemon (= 1.7.2.3-1), wicd-gtk (= 1.7.2.3-1) | wicd-curses (= 1.7.2.3-1) | wicd-cli (= 1.7.2.3-1) | wicd-client
<aprendiendo> mimecar: y todos esos paquetes .deb tengo que descargarlos para satisfacer las dependencias?
<shawe> aprendiendo, si
<mimecar> esos paquetes pueden estar en el sistema (algunos)
<shawe> eso es para wicd
<mimecar> y al mismo tiempo depender de terceros paquetes
<shawe> si quieres wicd-gtk, las dependencias son estas otras
<shawe> Depends: python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python-gtk2, python-glade2, wicd-daemon (= 1.7.2.3-1)
<shawe> eso en mi caso, con 12.04
<aprendiendo> como hago para poderme conectar en mi maquina
<aprendiendo> :(
<mimecar> conecta un cable de red y actualiza
 * aprendiendo se va a una esquina a llorar
<shawe> bajate todos los deb de esos paquetes
<shawe> xDDD
<aprendiendo> mimecar: no tengo UTP a la mano
<shawe> aprendiendo, bajate los debs necesarios
<shawe> los guardas en algun lado, y los pasas a ubuntu
<mimecar> shawe: si no lo tienes ahora lo puedes tener otro día
<aprendiendo> shawe: si, eso es lo que hago, pero pues para el wicd son muchos paquetes
<mimecar> no es seguro que si instalas wicd te funcione el wifi
<aprendiendo> creo que hasta tiene dependencias de gnome
<mimecar> aprendiendo: si pones wicd se desintalará el gestor de redes de gnome
<shawe> te he dado las dependencias que me da a mi
<aprendiendo> gracias shawe voy a ver
<shawe> 11 paquetes en total, puedes necesitar
<shawe> si bajas para wicd y wicd-gtk
<mimecar> 11 si no dependes de terceros paquetes
<wilfredor_> shawe: vengo en un rato es que estoy inetando colocarla en la wiki para ayudar a otras personas tambien
<aprendiendo> no y este &%$// winbug que hasta en modo a prueba de fallos es lento
<shawe> mimecar, yo al principio tenia que usar wicd, pero creo que era para WPA, no recuerdo porque
<shawe> wilfredor_, te escribi lo que encontre
<shawe> prueba lo que dice en ese link, porque yo no creo que pueda ayudarte mucho mas
<aprendiendo> bueno, y para no instalar nada, como me podré conectar desde la consola?
<shawe> no porque no vaya a estar, sino porque no lo he hecho nunca
<shawe> aprendiendo, por cable de red?
<mimecar> aprendiendo: quita la contraseña del router, pones el essid oculta y actualiza
<wilfredor_> shawe: entiendo, voy a probar y te digo
<aprendiendo> yo hago esto ifconfig wlan0 up && iwconfig wlan0 essid yyy key xxx && dhclient wlan0
<shawe> aprendiendo, con eso te conecta?
<aprendiendo> o bueno, antes de reinstalar si me conectaba
<mimecar> la clave por consola no me parece que se ponga directamente
<mimecar> por lo menos con wpa
<aprendiendo> mimecar: es wap era xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx
<aprendiendo> algo así manda el man iwconfig
<mimecar> si antes te funcionaba, busca un cable de red y pon todas las actualizaciones
<mimecar> si wicd tiene más dependencias puedes estar varias horas
<shawe> mimecar, es posible que le salgan mas dependencias que a mi?
<shawe> no he dicho nada
<mimecar> si no tiene el sistema actualizado si
<shawe> si, las dependendicas de dependencias
<shawe> que eso no lo he tenido en cuenta
<mimecar> o que las dependencias dependan de otras
<aprendiendo> y por consola?
<aprendiendo> no hay una salida por ahí?
<shawe> aprendiendo, por consola te puedes conectar por wifi?
<aprendiendo> si con el comando anterior me conectaba
<shawe> pues conectate
<shawe> e instalalo entonces
<shawe> y luego ya lo podras hacer graficamente
<aprendiendo> pero cuando reisntale el iwconfig key me manda un error
<shawe> que problema hay en hacerlo asi?
<mimecar> aprendiendo: si preguntas por la consola es que ahora el mismo comando no te funciona
<aprendiendo> no mimecar shawe por consola cuando hago el iwconfig key me manda un error
<mimecar> no tienes ningún cable de red por casa?
<mimecar> qué error
<aprendiendo> un SET si mal no recuerdo
<mimecar> tendrías que poner el error completo
<aprendiendo> no, nada de cables de red, por cuestiones de cambio de casa
<aprendiendo> mimecar: y para reiniciar el Pc, iniciar ubuntu (que es rápido), y luego iniciar winbusg que me demoraré unos 3 días en aprueba de errores
<mimecar> por eso te digo que busques un cable de red y actualices
<mimecar> aunque no se para que usas el modo aprueba de fallos
<aprendiendo> jejeje, no se cual de las 2 soluciones tarde más tiempo
<mimecar> que puede ser más lento que el modo normal
<aprendiendo> mimecar: ando en modo a prueba de fallos, por que el normal se demora años en cargar
<aprendiendo> jajaja
 * aprendiendo lanza su Pc contra la pared, y busca con que emborracharse
<mimecar> el modo aprueba de fallos desactiva funciones que aceleran el sistema
<aprendiendo> ni idea de eso mimecar
<mimecar> si trabajas en un modo limitado de windows no esperes que funcione rápido
<mimecar> tienes varias opciones para tu problema
<mimecar> ahora sigue la que quieras
<shawe> estaba al telefono, me parto con tus comentarios xDDD
<aprendiendo> gracias mimecar shawe
<aprendiendo> shawe: ?
<shawe> aprendiendo, lo que te serás mas rapido, lo creas o no, sera que hagas lo que te ha dicho mimecar
<shawe> vayas a ubuntu, pruebes el comando
<shawe> tomes nota del error exacto
<shawe> y vuelvas a windows para decirnos que error es exactamente
<shawe> y si damos con la solucion, podras conectarte por wifi e instalar lo que necesitas
<shawe> puede que tardes, pero será más rapido que esperar a que tengas un cable de red a mano
<shawe> que segun tu, puede ser bastante, y asumo que mas que lo que tardarias en hacer eso
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola, quiero reinstalar ubuntu pues ayer jodí el sistema, tengo ya las particiones /, /home y /datos creadas, cual es vuestra recomendacion?
<shawe> Gosset_Inofensiu, recomendacion para que exactamente?
<wilfredor> shawe: la mejor foto que pude tomarle http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:GENIUS_TVGO_A03X_Hardware_chips.jpg
<shawe> i abans de tot: Hola!
<Gosset_Inofensiu> para guardar los datos y el home
<Gosset_Inofensiu> y tener un sistema libre de problemas
<shawe> pues reinstala ubuntu, pero sin formatear /home, que es una opción durante la isntalacion
<shawe> puedes respetar las particiones, pero por defecto se marcan para formatearse
<shawe> wilfredor, se ve suficientemente bien para esto
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hmm
<shawe> sigue el wiki que te di, y adjuntales los datos que piden
<Gosset_Inofensiu> si seguramente es lo que deba hacer
<wilfredor> shawe: ok
<shawe> ellos te añadiran soporte, aunque sea parcial
<shawe> Gosset_Inofensiu, ets catala?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> sip
<shawe> Gosset_Inofensiu, privat
<wilfredor> shawe: ayer habia hecho eso y no me funciono
<apredis> error for wireless requiest "set encode" (8B2A): set failed in device wlan0 invalid argument
<apredis> mimecar-away shawe ^
<shawe> mimecar-away, dime
<apredis> la base de datos de virus a sido actualizada... ¬¬
<shawe> mimecar-away, apredis, 4 minutos eran la eternidad?
<shawe> wilfredor, el que hiciste exactamente?
<apredis> acostumbrado a linux si
<wilfredor> shawe: recompilar v4l
<shawe> con los fuentes de git?
<wilfredor> shawe: si
<shawe> pues entonces tendras que contactarles, para que añadan soporte inicial para tu sintonizadora
<shawe> apredis,
<shawe> Added the following in the /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-wlan0 file:
<shawe> NM_CONTROLLED=yes
<wilfredor> shawe: me molesta mucho, he escrito un correo a genius
<apredis> [14:59] <shawe> Added the following in the /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-wlan0 file:
<apredis> eso es para mi?
<shawe> wilfredor, yo he contactado con nvidia sobre un problema de que fuerzan maximo rendimiento, aunque le indiques que quieres el minimo, y tu has recibido respuesta?
<shawe> apredis, si, por eso te mencione antes
<apredis> am
<apredis> ok
<shawe> apredis, http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showpost.php?s=f9d00edbaca76f8909252030c8a57760&p=1209209&postcount=7
<shawe> buscando el error exacto en google, puedes encontrar el mismo problema que le ha ocurrido a otro
<wilfredor> shawe: no, hace una semana
<shawe> yo contacte a nvidia hará un par de meses
<shawe> y ese problema, hace que la GPU este cerca de su limite termico
<shawe> estando en reposo
<shawe> asi que siendo un portatil, me eleva la temperatura del CPU, ya que comparten disipador
<wilfredor> shawe: entiendo, a mi me toco bajar la frecuencia de mi GPU manualmente
<apredis> como vi que andabas con unas cosas de compilacion shawe
<apredis> ando leyendo por ahí
<shawe> me han cambiado 2 veces la placa (yo juraria que la han reparado de forma chapucera), porque tiene garantia extendida
<shawe> pero nvidia pasa de todo
<shawe> apredis, que cosas de compilacion? lo de wilfredor?
<apredis> no me hagas caso
<apredis> solo en la parte técnica xD
<shawe> apredis, mirte esto tambien
<shawe> http://wiki.mandriva.com/es/Erratas_de_2009.0#Las_herramientas_de_configuraci.C3.B3n_de_red_de_Mandriva_no_manejan_correctamente_el_cifrado_wireless_si_la_clave_contiene_algunos_caracteres_especiales
<shawe> se ve que la clave ebe empezar por s:TU_CLAVE
<wilfredor> shawe: yo tengo una ATI Mobility ration, con los drivers gnu genericos se me gasta la bateria en un 3x2 y se cobrecalienta exageradamente
<shawe> a ver si es todo el problema que tienes
<shawe> apredis, juraria que si es eso
<shawe> <aprendiendo> yo hago esto ifconfig wlan0 up && iwconfig wlan0 essid yyy key xxx && dhclient wlan0
<shawe> y seguramente debas hacer:
<shawe> ifconfig wlan0 up && iwconfig wlan0 essid yyy key s:xxx && dhclient wlan0
<wilfredor> bueno me retiro shawe gracias por tu ayuda
<shawe> wilfredor, de nada, aunque siento no haber ayudado a avanzar
<wilfredor> shawe: lo peor es que en mi casa me presionan para ver television, tengo ya 3 meses viendo solo series descargadas
<wilfredor> shawe: un abrazo, hasta una nueva oportunidad
<apredis> shawe: tu dices iwconfig key s:xxxx ?
<shawe> te pegue lo que tu dijiste que haces
<shawe> y te pegue lo mismo modificado
<shawe> es el "s:" añadido
<apredis> shawe: ok gracias
<shawe> apredis, no se si será eso, pero es lo mas simple a probar
<apredis> nota mental: dejar de tomar los viernes sin cenar
<shawe> y si luego te va, pues instalas wicd del tiron
<shawe> por si las moscas xDD
<shawe> di algo si te funciona
<shawe> que no esta demás saberlo
<shawe> yo estaré aun un rato por aqui, que estoy haciendo tiempo para que termine de compilarse Android
<apredis> shawe: estas compilando android?
<apredis> interesante
<chilicuil> hola o/
<aprendiz> tengo un problema serio con los gpg
<aprendiz> no me puedo acordar de como instalarlos y siempre me sale error
<chilicuil> hola aprendiz =), gpg es un programa, seguramente te estaras refiriendo a las llaves gpg, las llaves gpg puedes descargarlas asi: $ sudo launchpad-getkeys
<aprendiz> chilicuil: gracias, el problema es que siempre se me olvida como proceder xD
<aprendiz> gpg: no se han encontrados datos OpenPGP válidos
<aprendiz> ya ando buscando
<cousteau> "las llaves"?
<ELETRONICO_HW> hola
<ELETRONICO_HW> tengo problemas con servidor apache, me podrian ayudar?
<aprendiz> solo era cambiar el servdor y ya :S
<Biblioclasta> ELETRONICO_HW, que problema tienes?
<ELETRONICO_HW> Biblioclasta, te explico.... tengo una red local;  ( cyber ) , hay 2 pc windows y 1 servidor linux
<ELETRONICO_HW> 1 modem/router , el apache me aparece Its work ! en el server , pero no lo ven los pcs de la red
<chilicuil> aprendiz: =)
<aprendiz> chilicuil: que me recomiendas un upgrade o un safe-upgrade o un dist-upgrade?
<ELETRONICO_HW> Biblioclasta, digite en el navegador la Ip del server y no tengo respuesta
<Biblioclasta> ELETRONICO_HW, es el apache del repositorio de ubuntu?
<ELETRONICO_HW> nose...
<ELETRONICO_HW> xd
<ELETRONICO_HW> apt-get install apache2
<ELETRONICO_HW> :S
<Biblioclasta> si, esta bien
<aprendiz> es que me sale esto con el upgrade abierto: 65233; cerrado: 39796; diferido: 66; conflicto: 459                                                                                                                         .
<ELETRONICO_HW> Biblioclasta, como puedo comprobar q los puertos del equipo esten cerrado ?
<ELETRONICO_HW> aplique este comando ;    nmap localhost y aparece     puerto 80 open , puerto 22 open
<chilicuil> aprendiz: mmm, upgrade sirve para actualizar los paquetes de tu sistema, dist-upgrade para actualizar la version completa del sistema, de ubuntu lucid a ubuntu precise, por ejemplo
<Biblioclasta> perfecto
<ELETRONICO_HW> Biblioclasta, ademas .... coloque la Ip fija en el servidor, ya nose que mas hacer :(
<aprendiz> ok gracias
<ELETRONICO_HW> tengo ping ,.... servidor ---- pcwindows  , servidor....modem/router
<chilicuil> aprendiz: upgrade?, pero con que gestor, apt-get?, podrias pegar la salida completa de $ LANGUAGE=en apt-get upgrade ?
<Biblioclasta> ELETRONICO_HW, muy raro por lo que me dices deberías poder verlo
<ELETRONICO_HW> :S
<ELETRONICO_HW> Biblioclasta, hay q configurar algo en apache2?
<ELETRONICO_HW> :S
<aprendiz> chilicuil: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<chilicuil> aprendiz: wop, si, claro, debio ser $  LANGUAGE=en sudo apt-get upgrade
<chilicuil> aprendiz: esa aplicacion requiere permisos de administrador =)
<Biblioclasta> ELETRONICO_HW, si no has cambiado nada de la configuracion, deberia funcionar perfectamente una vez
<aprendiz> chilicuil: ando en fakeroot
<Biblioclasta> ELETRONICO_HW, que esta instalado y el servicio corriendo
<ELETRONICO_HW> Biblioclasta, como puedo comprobar que el 80 este abierto?
<Biblioclasta> con nmap como lo hiciste
<chilicuil> aprendiz: mmm, fakeroot no creo que aplique para este caso, en verdad necesitas permisos para abrir ese archivo /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Biblioclasta> ELETRONICO_HW, no haz agregado nada? ningún htpacces ?
<aprendiz> abierto: 65233; cerrado: 39796; diferido: 66; conflicto:459 <--- sera por que ando en upgrade chilicuil
<aprendiz> y esos números siguen subiendo
<chilicuil> aprendiz: estas usando aptitude, estoy casi seguro =)..,  si, esta resolviendo esos problemas, si estas en medio de una actualización, deja que termine
<aprendiz> chilicuil: si es con aptitude
<aprendiz> bueno voy a dejar que esos números sigan subiendo
<aprendiz> chilicuil: que pasa si le doy ^C?
<ELETRONICO_HW> Biblioclasta,
<ELETRONICO_HW> disculpa
<ELETRONICO_HW> Biblioclasta, htpaccess? no
<chilicuil> aprendiz: depende en que parte de la instalacion estes, si esta descargando no hay problema
<chilicuil> si esta instalando, seria mortal =)
<aprendiz> no, ni instalando ni descargando
<Biblioclasta> ELETRONICO_HW, has cambiado  la configuracion de los virtualhost?
<ELETRONICO_HW> mmm si , eso si
<ELETRONICO_HW> :S
<aprendiz> # aptitude upgrade Resolviendo las dependencias... abierto: 65233; cerrado: 39796; diferido: 66; conflicto: 459
<aprendiz> a así esta desde hace ratooo
<Biblioclasta> ELETRONICO_HW, empezaria revisando eso entonces
<chilicuil> aprendiz: entonces mejor deja que termine
<chilicuil> aprendiz: tambien podrias pausarlo $ killall -STOP aptitude # y luego volverlo a arrancar con $ killall -CONT aptitude # en caso que quieres suspender o hibernar tu maquina
<chilicuil> ojo, que eso es en teoria, no tengo idea si aptitude este programado para respetar esas señales
<aprendiz> jejeje
<aprendiz> ya lo cancele UPS
<chilicuil> XD
<aprendiz> pues hasta ahora no me ha crasheado nada
<aprendiz> ahora; lo que quiero es actualizar, pero como tengo 2 entornos y un WM, al hacer dist-upgrade me dice que me elimina kde :P
<aprendiz> y kde es para los chilicuil que usan windows y quieren usar mi maquina
<aprendiz> sin en chilicuil que pena
<chilicuil> aprendiz: pues deja que lo elimine, luego lo podras instalar =)
<aprendiz> cuando dice que los siguientes paquetes se retienen
<Deckon> #debian-es
<aprendiz> eso quiere decir que los desinstala o simplemente los deja sin actualizar?
<Deckon> ups
<aprendiz> xD
<chilicuil> >_>'
<chilicuil> aprendiz: los deja sin actualizar
<Facundo> Existe red de Kubuntu?
<mansanken> Buenas gente como va?
<jefferson007> bien bien
<gnurcunina__> hola
<mansanken> necesito hacer una consulta
<gnurcunina__> necesito ayuda en como configurar los irq
<carnau> ¿Algún motivo en especial?
<mansanken> intento leer noticias de esta pagina www.prensa.mendoza.gov.ar y no puedo leer las noticias alguien mo podria decir por que?
<gnurcunina__> al instalarlo aparece desabilitados 2 irq
<carnau> gnurcunina, ¿al instalar que?
<carnau> mansanken, la página funciona bien
<mansanken> y entonces por que puede llegar a ser que no me muestra el texto de las notas?
<carnau> mansanken, ¿Qué es exactamente lo que no funciona? ¿Carga la página principal, sólo son los links los que no van, carga la noticia pero no el texto?
<carnau> mansanken, pueden ser muchas cosas, tendrías que ser más concreto en el error
<mansanken> muestra la barra de contenidos pero no el titulo y las noticias
<mansanken> cuando apretas sobre un link
<carnau> ¿Puede ser que tu conexión sea lenta?¿Puedes probar con otro navegador a ver si te ocurre lo mismo?
<mansanken> probe con chrome y con mozilla y los dos igual
<carnau> mansanken, Así de primeras, tiene pinta de que sea la conexión. ¿Puede ser que tu proveedor te esté capando algunas cosas?
<carnau> mira si el navegador se queda pidiendo la información a la página
<mansanken> cambie los DNS de la maquina hace poco por conexion lenta y sigue igual
<carnau> hay más cosas, pero requieren más conocimientos técnicos para abordarlas.
<dimitruss> por que no instalas otro navegador y chekass si realment etienes
<carnau> en principio, los dns a menos que tengas uno muy muy malo, no vas a notar casi la diferencia
<mansanken> bueno pruevo con otro navigador
<ELETRONICO_HW> como como puedo renombrar
<ELETRONICO_HW> un archivo
<ELETRONICO_HW> rename index.html noborrar.html
<ELETRONICO_HW> me sale error
<ELETRONICO_HW> :S
<ELETRONICO_HW> Bareword "html" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1.
<carnau> ELETRONICO_HW, mv index.html noborrar.html
<ELETRONICO_HW> ok
<ELETRONICO_HW> thanks
<ELETRONICO_HW> Hola alguien conoce algun client de afraid dns ?
#ubuntu-es 2012-05-20
<riveryk> buenos dias
<GridCube> buenos
<sebastian> hola amigos me ayudarían a instalar tuxguitar en xubuntu desde una terminal ?
<GridCube> sudo apt-get intall tuxguitar
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> o no esta en los repos?
<sebastian> Gridcube no se probe solo con el paquete deb, pero el centro de soft se interrumpe...
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> sebastian, sudo apt-get install gdebi
<GridCube> una ves que instalaste gdebi
<GridCube> haces gdebi /path/to/file.deb
<sebastian> Gridcube : que significa esto: E: No tiene suficiente espacio libre en /var/cache/apt/archives/.
<sebastian>  ?
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> tenes los discos llenos?
<sebastian> mmmm,,, depende que  particion...
<GridCube> pues la que usa /
<riveryk> tengo un problema y es un cadro que me dice "  sa ha detectado un problema con un programa del sistema, quereis informar sobre el problema ?"  como puedo hacver para hacerle una revision a mi ubuntu 12.04 y saber que es lo que pasa o en que esta fallando???
<sebastian> me parece que sí, cuando hice las particiones me dijeron que con 4 g alcanzaba y sobrava para poner /  y lo demas lo deje en fat32... ahora que hago ?
<sebastian> me seguis ?
<Deckon> riveryk: no le hagas caso a eso..parece que es un fallo general
<GridCube> sebastian, pues
<GridCube> desinstala algo
<GridCube> sebastian, tus /home es otra particion verdad?
<GridCube> porque si no 4gb no alcanzan para nada
<GridCube> :/
<riveryk> Deckon, es bueno saberlo, pero entonces no me afecta en nada?
<GridCube> osea si tu /home es una particion distinta 4gb sobran
<sebastian> Gridcube, para que me fijo bien en la utilidad de discos...
<GridCube> sebastian, df -H
<GridCube> deberia decirtelo bien claro
<Deckon> riveryk: no debería, o yo no e notado algun fallo grabe
<sebastian> Gridcube... me llaman, en otro momento vuelvo por la consulta...gracias!
<GridCube> :)
<riveryk> Deckon, pero de igual forma existe alguna manera de hacer una revision o prueba o algo asi para encontrar si mi  ubuntu tiene algun fallo o algo?
<GridCube> riveryk, cuando tenes un reporte de un problema y le das a reportar
<Deckon> riveryk: podrías revisar los logs en busca de errores
<GridCube> te aparece una ventan donde podes ver lo que reporta
<riveryk> Deckon,  me podrias ayudar con eso.... no se como hacerlo
<Deckon> lo que te dice GridCube es un comienzo
<Deckon> los logs los encuentras en /var/log
<riveryk> ajam
<riveryk> y luego como los reviso
<riveryk>  o que?
<Deckon> riveryk: vas buscando fallos o errores…como se que son fallos o errores?..bueno ahi te dice fallo o error
<riveryk> si pero... les doble click o con algun comando especial o como¿?
<Deckon> los logs son archivos de texto donde se guarda información del sistema, así que los abres con un editor de texto
<ignacio> hola
<ignacio> necesito una mano
<ignacio> me innstale xubuntu 12.04 denuevo y no me detecta la tarjeta grafica nvidia geforce2 mx/mx400 en controladores adicionales y necesito instalarle los driver por favor ayuda gracias
<ELETRONICO_HW> _/
<cousteau> ig
<cousteau> maldita sea, siempre los pillo cuando se van
 * cousteau tiene una tarjeta igualita...  la solución creo que es instalar el driver nvidia-96, al menos en el live cd iba
<leokorn> Hola buenas noches
<leokorn> Como estan
<leokorn> Recien me descargue ubuntu 12.04 pero no me funciona mi placa de sonido onboard
<leokorn> pero si me lo resonoce lspci
<leokorn> en  ubuntu 10.04 me lo reconocia
<chilicuil> leokorn: ya probaste $ sudo alsamixer ?
<leokorn> si recien lo probe pero igual no funciona
<chilicuil> leokorn: cual es tu tarjeta?, $ lspci | grep -i audio
<leokorn> 00:05.0 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<leokorn> eso es lo que me aparece
<Souchiro> hasta el lunes
<chilicuil> buen fin Souchiro o/
<Souchiro> = mente chilicuil
<chilicuil> leokorn: mmm, no tengo ese dispositivo, pero te ayudo a buscar si hay algun error conocido o algo
<chilicuil> leokorn: $ sudo alsamixer que te muestra?, como es que no funciona?, no da audio en absoluto?
<leokorn> en alsamixer me muestra unas barras que lo puedo subir o bajar
<leokorn> creo que es para subir o bajar el sonido pero igual no fundiona
<leokorn> y no alsamixer no me tira ningun error
<remaster> Hola disculpen como puedo recuperar informacion de un disco duro formateado accidentalmente?
<chilicuil> remaster: con photorec http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec , tendras que arrancarlo desde un livecd
<remaster> chilicuil, rescata tambien archivos? o solo fotos?
<chilicuil> cualquier tipo de archivos remaster =), PHOTOrec <<<--- solo es el nombre
<remaster> ok entonces no se puede instalar en la distro?
<chilicuil> remaster: si, pero en un livecd
<chilicuil> remaster: no funciona si esta montada la particion
<remaster> la info que quiero rescatar es de un disco externo
<remaster> perdon por no explicarme nwn
<remaster> un disco duro externo western digital blue de 160gb
<chilicuil> remaster: si es de un disco externo, entonces puedes instalarlo, desconectar el disco externo, volverlo a conectar y probar
<chilicuil> no necesitaras el livecd
<remaster> ok gracias
<remaster> chilicuil
<remaster> esta recuperando los archivos
<remaster> muchas gracias encerio!!!
<remaster> me ha salvado de una buena!!
<remaster> quise hacer lo mismo en windows y solo consegui que se llenara de virus
<__f-e-d-e__> hola
<__f-e-d-e__> hola
<esmirlin> chicos cómo puedo hacer que unetbootin tenga el mismo tema que mi sistema¿?
<elhoir> hola a todos, tengo un problemilla en el trabajo con Ubuntu 12.04
<elhoir> unity no se inicoa correctamente porque compiz "crashea"
<elhoir> y como estoy tras un proxy con autenticación no puedo enviar bugs al respecto
<mimecar> estas usando unity y has instalado compiz?
<elhoir> cuando hago unity --reset, no finaliza correctamente (debido al crash en compiz)
<elhoir> mimecar .. si, no se hace asi?
<elhoir> compiz está instalado por defecto, no?
<mimecar> has instalado tu de forma manual compiz?
<elhoir> no
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones del sistema?
<elhoir> sip
<elhoir> incluso el nvidia-current ultimo
<elhoir> por cierto, la grafica una nvidia 7100 / 630i integrada
<elhoir> por si eso ayuda...
<mimecar> si creas un usuario nuevo el problema sigue?
<elhoir> eso no lo he probado
<elhoir> pero vamos, he borrado las carpetas .gconf, .gnome2, .gnome2_private, .cache .compiz y .compiz-1 y sigue pasando
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo
<elhoir> ok, cuando lo haga volvere por aqui a ver....
<fzapp> alguien ya ha instalado la última version 12 ?
<Guest93590> Buenas y santas... necesito molestar a alguien :D... alguien sabe como puedo reproducir una pelicula 3D  en mi pc  ?
<Biblioclasta> prueba con bino
<Biblioclasta> sudo apt-get install bino
<Guest93590> ok.. ahi pruebo.
<Guest93590> descargue el VLC, XINE, y otras cosas mas... pero me resulta extraño que me muestre el video en 2 partes. ( doble pantalla )
<Biblioclasta> bino te deja verlo en una sola pantalla
<Biblioclasta> o las prapara para verlas con los lentes azules y rojos
<Biblioclasta> tiene muchas opciones
<Biblioclasta> pero
<Biblioclasta> consume muchos recursos
<Guest93590> tiene un problema...
<Guest93590> los recursos.. ahora no me los toca por lo que veo.. pero me pone el video en una resolucion extraña...
<Guest93590> si, no puedo hacer que este en Wide.
<Biblioclasta> no entiendo, las doble pantalla no es posible verlas en wide, porque los 2 partes de las pantallas que vienen son de menor tamaño que wide
<Guest93590> me exprese mal, si yo reproduzco una de las pelis en el VLC, tengo la ventana del reproductor, pero con la misma escena en 2 pantallas ( pantallas no hablo fisicas, sino que tengo la misma pelicula en el mismo reproductor 2 veces)
<Guest93590> ahora con el Bino me hace andar el 3D, digamos me pone la pelicula de un tamaño menor el cual no ocupa toda la pantalla... debe ser obvio porque se juntan las 2 escenas.. pero no hay manera para agrandar.. com el tipo zoom que viene con los reproductores convencionales xD ?
<Guest93590> Biblioclasta, Olvidate lo que dije.. ahora entendi como se usa :D sos groso sabelo...
<Biblioclasta> Guest93590, jajaja
<hans_> alguien a intalado kmotion (no consigo iniciar con http://localhost:8085
<mimecar> has iniciado el servicio de ese programa?
<hans_> creo que si kmotion start
<hans_> lo ice en consola
<mimecar> aparte de iniciar el servicio lo has configurado todo?
<hans_> se su pone que lo iso sola pues mire el apache y ya lo tenia puesto lo que tenia que modificar
<hans_> esto lo iso solo
<hans_> (4) Modifying apache2 conf
<hans_> Locate and edit your apache2 configuration file, normally its
<hans_> '/etc/apache2/apache2.conf' but may be under a different name or location
<hans_> dependent on your distro. At the end of the file add:
<hans_> # Include kmotion vhosts directory
<hans_> Include <path to kmotion dir>/www/vhosts/kmotion
<mimecar> !paste hans_
<kubot> hans_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> dentro de 1 minuto podrás hablar
<yahqod> Holasss a todos..
<fzapp> hola yahqod
<hans_> me pregunto si ay que restar apache antes de iniciar kmotion ?
<yahqod> Holas alguien me puede ayudar con gsharkdown
<hans_> aunque ya había restado mi pc
<Biblioclasta> hans_, tienes que reiniciar apache después de agregar el virtualhost
<hans_> a partir del paso n 5 me pierdo http://paste.ubuntu.com/997490/
<yahqod> tengo problemas con gsharkdown, ya lo he parchado con el groove.py con las líneas modificadas pero no descargan las canciones..
<hans_> no ley na del virtualhost
<hans_> cuando inicio el paso n 5 me da este fallo http://paste.ubuntu.com/997495/
<Biblioclasta> hans_, para que funcione con apache, debes agregar un virtual host en el directorio de configuracion de apache, o en apache2.conf en el peor de los casos
<hans_> te refieres a añadir esta linea al apache.conf al final Include <path to kmotion dir>/www/vhosts/kmotion
<Biblioclasta> esa linea la tienes que completar con los datos de la instalación que has hecho
<Biblioclasta> hans_, hay alguna razón por la que prefieras kmotion sobre zoneminder?
<hans_> por provar una camar inalambrica
<hans_> camara
<Biblioclasta> si es tan solo por probarla, te recomendaría que la pruebes con zonemander o alguna de las alternativas que estan en los repositorios de ubuntu
<Biblioclasta> zoneminder
<Biblioclasta> motio tambien creo que está
<Biblioclasta> motion
<hans_> bueno zoneminder no podia con una de mi camara usb
<hans_> es desir si pero con resulucion 600 x xxxx
<hans_> y esa camara puede co 1200 x 9xx
<Biblioclasta> ahh bien
<hans_> eso a ver que resulucion admite con kmotion
<Biblioclasta> y has probado con motion?
<hans_> muy complicado para mi
<mimecar> hans_: kmotion es un interfaz de motion
<hans_> si pero se supone que se intala casi solito
<mimecar> ... estas montando un servidor web para las cámaras
<mimecar> eso no es algo sencillo
<hans_> no ase falta que se servidor con que sea casero para cogerle la hora al cuervo que me destrosa las matitas de tomate me bale
<Biblioclasta> bien, si quieres seguir con kmotion, la linea que estas agregando en el apache2.conf esta mal
<hans_> es la que me pone el install que añada al apache2.xxx
<mimecar> hans_: al usar apache estas usando un servidor web
<hans_> si
<hans_> pero no lo usare como servidor
<hans_> bueno si usare firefox pra abrirlo pero como local
<mimecar> lo estas usando como servidor igual
<hans_> pues no se me ocurre otra idea pues zoneminder tambien va igual
<Biblioclasta> la ventaja de zoneminder es que tiene el paquete que hace la instalación por ti
<Biblioclasta> "path to kmotion" lo tienes que cambiar el path en el que lo vas a instalar
<Biblioclasta> instalacion parece  más bien un bosquejo para guiarte, esta tratando de ser lo más general posible
<Biblioclasta> no es una guia detallada específica para ubuntu
<hans_> anda ahora lo veo en paso 2 balla fallo
<Biblioclasta> si solo quieres probar las resoluciones
<Biblioclasta> lo puede hacer con cheese o vlc
<hans_> cheese si puede bien con esa camara pero zoneminder no
<Biblioclasta> si la toma bien vlc, puedes ver en detalle que configuracion usa, y tratar de usar esa configuracion en zoneminder
<Biblioclasta> de todas formas, zoneminder esta bastate atrazado en ese respecto
<Biblioclasta> así que no es seguro que funcione ni con la configuracion correcta
<hans_> no prove nuca con vlc lo probare mas tarde gracias por la idea
<l10> hola hola a todos
<arp-> hola
<l10> tengo una pregunta: puedo instalar por ejemplo Totem a solo un usuario en especifico y no a todos los usuarios del equipo?
<arp-> no
<arp-> pero podes setear permisos sobre el binario
<arp-> para que solo pueda ejecutarlo tal usuario o grupo
<l10> ah!! gracias arp.. deja pienso
<arp-> ok
<l10> arp esto aplica de igual forma con las iptables?
<arp-> no
<arp-> iptables no actua por usuario, si no a nivel general
<arp-> a menos que hagas reglas para cada usuario al loguearse
<l10> ya veo!!
<l10> gracias arp
<arp-> de nada
<yahqod> alguien me ayuda con gsharkdown
<mimecar> !alguien yahqod
<kubot> yahqod: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<yahqod> ahhhh okk.
<pablohn> Hola a todos
<pablohn> ¿alguien sabe por qué /usr/lib/upowerd me está consumiendo el 100% del uso de CPU?
<mimecar> pablohn: la bola de cristal no dice nada
<pablohn> es por si es un problema ya conocido
<pablohn> o un bug
<yahqod> de nuevo...ya he parchado grooveshark con groove.py con las linea 58 modificada, pero encuentra canciones, reproduce y no las descarga..
<pablohn> mimecar, pregunta a la bola de cristal qué información debo de aportar
<pablohn> ya que la mía tampoco me dice nada
<mimecar> por ejemplo tu versión de ubuntu, si tienes puestas las actualizaciones...
<mimecar> yahqod: para que modificas ese archivo?
<pablohn> Ubuntu 11.10 con todo actualizado hasta hoy
<yahqod> proque cuando instalas gsharkdown te sale un mensaje de error y no funciona y hay que modificar esas líneas...pero ya lo hice y funciona a medias, supongo que debe ser algún otro error
<mimecar> cuando ha empezado el fallo?
<mimecar> yahqod: de que página sacas que tienes que hacer ese cambio?
<Biblioclasta> pablohn, si, es un fallo conocido
<Biblioclasta> más información aqui:https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=112238
<yahqod> de la página oficial del gshakdown..
<yahqod> https://bitbucket.org/vkolev/gsharkdown
<mimecar> yahqod: pon el enlace directo al cambio
<yahqod> okkk..
<yahqod> https://bitbucket.org/vkolev/gsharkdown/changeset/54e474b66886
<pablohn> gracias Biblioclasta
<yahqod> esos cambios hay que hacerlo porque la página grooveshark hizo algunos cambios en su pág.
<mimecar> estas trabajando con el código fuente del programa?
<mimecar> ese enlace no corresponde a la última versión del código
<yahqod> a quien le dices mimecar
<mimecar> a ti
<mimecar> https://bitbucket.org/vkolev/gsharkdown/changesets
<yahqod> hay otro cambio fíjate ese no lo he hecho...https://bitbucket.org/vkolev/gsharkdown/changeset/5e33527c8b32
<yahqod> es en la librería enviroment.py
<mimecar> descargate el código fuente de la última revisión
<mimecar> o te faltarán modificaciones
<mimecar> si sigue fallando reporta el fallo
<arp-> Si cambio el mirror de apt-get, no pierdo los repos agregados a mano, como ppa's?
<Deckon> una cosa no tiene que ver con otra
<Biblioclasta> arp-, cambiar el repositorio general de ubuntu dices?
<arp-> si
<arp-> el mirror
<arp-> por que me anda muy lento el Servidor Principal de ubuntu
<Biblioclasta> arp-, si, es global
<Biblioclasta> desde hace 4 dias
<arp-> hace 2 dias
<arp-> me baja a menos de 3KB/s
<arp-> es imposible actualizarlo
<arp-> no termina nunca
<Biblioclasta> arp, si, es global, mucha gente se queja de eso, no me ha afectado todavía
<Deckon> arp-, sabes que son los ppa?
<omikron4> O/
<m4v> !ppa Deckon
<kubot> Deckon: Un PPA (Personal Package Archive) puede proveer software alternativo que normalmente no está disponible en los repositorios oficiales de Ubuntu — Si buscas un PPA, visita https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas — ATENCIÓN: Los PPAs son paquetes de terceros no soportados; úsalos bajo tu responsabilidad. Ver también !addppa y !ppa-purge
<mimecar> usar el repositorio más cercano a vuestro país
<mimecar> el centro de software hace el análisis por vosotros
<pablohn> ya está solucionado mi problema con upowerd, el problema venía porque tengo un cargador universal y sin querer se había movido el voltaje
<arp-> se
<arp-> si se que son los PPA
<pablohn> se había cambiado a un voltaje menor
<arp-> pero tenia temor de que si cambiaba el mirror de ubuntu, no guarde los ppa's de la lista
<Deckon> si lo que intento decir es que una cosa no tiene que ver con otra, los mirrors de ubuntu no tiene nada que ver con los ppa
<Deckon> los ppa son repos externos a ubuntu
<arp-> ya lo se
<arp-> pero como van en el mismo archivos de source
<arp-> por ahi al cambiar el mirror general.. los borraba dle archivo
<arp-> a eso me refiero
<Biblioclasta> pablohn, buen dato, gracias por compartir
<arp-> hay alguna informacion porl o cual anda tan mal el mirror general
<arp-> ?
<mimecar> arp-: por qué no usas un mirror?
<arp-> :S
<arp-> es lo que voy hacer
<arp-> por eso pregunte antesl o otro
<mimecar> no vas a tener más programas por usar la dirección principal
<arp-> :S
<arp-> no rpegunte eso
<arp-> ...
<arp-> en fin
<Deckon> arp-, como vas a hacer el cambio?
<arp-> voy a origines del software y cambio el mirror
<arp-> pf
<arp-> ahi lo cambie a un mirror de USA
<arp-> y sigue bajando lentisimo
<mimecar> arp-: haz que el centro de software busque el mirror
<Deckon> +1
<m4v> arp-: capaz si usas los mirrors de la uba o unlp?
<arp-> si voy a ver
<arp-> uba.ar
<arp-> ahi va mejor
<arp-> 190KB/s
<arp-> tendria que haber algo mejor
<mimecar> ...
<arp-> ahi va
<arp-> 358KB/s
<arp-> xD
<arp-> ahora si
<arp-> estos mirror estan al dia?
<Deckon> intenta con los franceses y alemanes
<m4v> ni idea, deberían :P
<mimecar> si quieres la máxima velocidad haz que el sistema busque el mirror
<mimecar> o ves probando mirrors hasta que aciertes
<m4v> yo uso el de la unlp cuando estoy dentro de su red, baja a lo que da la red :D
<arp-> ok
<arp-> muchas gracias a todos
<arp-> igual siempre me gusta usar el servidor principal.. siempre me bajo bien
<arp-> voy a ir probandolo cada un par de dias.. a ver si se arreglo
<yahqod> gracias por la ayuda mimecar voy a buscar el código fuente de gsharkdown
<saranpio> hola a todos buenos dias
<l10> hola hola
<l10> cual es la diferencia entre make y make install señores?
<mimecar> una compila y otra no
<Deckon> uno compila yel otro instala
<l10> perfecto. porque es necesario hacerlo de la siguiente forma: sudo make install
<l10> porque no simplemente: make install
<mimecar> porque no tienes permisos
<Deckon> para instalar algo en el sistema siempre vas a necesitar permisos de super usuario
<l10> Perfecto. hay programas a los que no se recomiendan darles permisos de superusario. Al usar sudo, estaré dandole esos permisos?
<mimecar> si
<Deckon> no
<Deckon> nop
<mimecar> si lanzas un programa con sudo tiene permisos totales
<mimecar> lanzarlo no es "sudo make install"
<Deckon> ok si , entendi mal
<l10> ah entiendo. El sudo make install es simplemente para instalar, entonces es totalmente diferente a "sudo totem"
<l10> perfecto, entiendo!! jeje
<mimecar> l10: es diferente
<mimecar> y lanzar una aplicación gráfica con sudo es mala idea
<Deckon> lo que no puedes hacer es sudo make
<mimecar> aparte de que no tiene sentido darle permisos totales
<l10> perfecto, gracias gracias a ambos.
<Guest93590> gente buenas.. consulta.. el BINO... es pasivo o activo el 3D que genera ?
<mimecar> Guest93590: tu monitor es 3D?
<l10> señores al instalar programas y archivos estableciendo un usuario com propietario :--with-user=ejemplo --with-group=ejemplo evitara que este programa sea utilizado por algun otro usario?
<l10> usuario*
<Guest93590> mimecar, no
<Guest93590> mimecar, LED 42
<mimecar> l10: qué entiendes por "al instalar"?
<l10> perdón: "al configurar"
<mimecar> cuando instalas un programa con el centro de software no tienes más opciones
<mimecar> y no vas a compilar todos los programas
<l10> así es, disculpa el error jeje... Me refería a configurar
<mimecar> para que quieres limitar a los usuarios?
<l10> mimecar: en realidad con un usario quiero ser un simple mortal, con otro usuario quiero poder hacer cosas que un simple mortal no puede hacer.. je
<mimecar> un usuario normal ya está limitado
<Guest93590> Claaro.. ya con el user que se crea cuando generas la instalacion tiene los permisos necesarios.. depsues is necesitas algo con mas permisos tiras un SUDO... para que mas... para que complicarte la vida un poco mas
<Deckon> l10, quieres evitar que otros usuarios ejecuten x's aplicacion?
<l10> mmm, creo que es justo que se claro: Quiero preservar el anonimato pero en ocasiones quiero solo navegar normalmente. al instalar las herramientas necesarias afectara a todos los usuarios por igual.
<l10> tor, vidalia, proxychains, privoxy, iptables
<l10> si me explico?? , entonces quiero que la instalación solo aplique a un asuario en especifico, osea al usuario: Anonimo ... no se si me entiendan
<mimecar> descarga los binarios de los programas y no instales cosas
<mimecar> aunque eso tiene consecuencias
<xangua> l10: de la página de tor puedes bajarte una versión portable del navegador que ya lleva todo eso
<l10> necesitaba saber si era posible, poco a poco ire investigando sobre el resto.
<mimecar> usa un live usb y ponte los programas ahí
<l10> xangua: quiero extender el anonimato. hay algunos aspectos que no cubre tor
<l10> mimecar: insteresante, investigare sobre el tema ;)
<mimecar> si usas tor tu conexión será más lenta
<mimecar> y en el momento que te identifiques en algún servicio ... servirá de poco
<l10> mimecar: así es, según el tutorial que leo: "el uso inadecuado de ciertos programas puede exponer la identidad e inclusive la localización del usuario"
<Guest93590> Consulta.. quiero consutarles algo.. como genero un script mi idea es que dispare un comando "rdesktop -g 1920x1080 -P (aca va una IP y PUERTO) " quiero que donde va el puerto e IP se me lo pida cuando ejecute el script.
<hanot_> jelou
<cossier> Guest93590: Hecha un vistazo a zenity
<Guest93590> cossier, estaba mirando eso antes.. estoy tratando de entender mejor la documentacion.. veremos que sale. gracias.
<cossier> Guest93590: ok
<cossier> Guest93590: prueba rdesktop -g 1920x1080  -P `zenity --entry`
<Guest93590> cossier, (Y) http://library.gnome.org/users/zenity/stable/entry.html.es igual me lo simplificaste :D
<cossier> Guest93590: es simple lo que te puse
<cossier> Guest93590: no son comillas son son acentos!!
<Guest93590> no me gustan los clientes RDP que hay.. asi que el rdesktop siempre me resulto mejor :D... cossier.. simple.. pero ahora puedo modificar tambien para que me pida resolucion e IP  ;), si estaba probando el tilde comun " ' "
<cossier> Guest93590: ok son acentos pudes uusar variables tambien
<julio> Put "like" http://goo.gl/7Ewzg and participates in the drawings and benefits
<CN> hola..necesito ayuda con una netbook ace aspire one d150
<CN> hola..necesito ayuda con una netbook ace aspire one d150..con xubuntu 12.04: no se suspende al cerrar la tapa,teniendo en cuenta que la configuracion de energia esta bien y los sensores de la netbook funciona en winX
<cousteau> CN, habrá una opción de "gestión de energía"
<cousteau> que te permita elegir qué hacer al cerrar la tapa
<cousteau> mi netbook con lubuntu al cerrar la tapa se suspende, pero sólo al cabo de unos segundos
<CN> la opcion esta configurada para suspenden al cerrar la tapa
<chilicuil> hola o/
<fmolinero> hola
<CN> holas..
<mimecar> CN: tu sistema tiene partición de swap?
<CN> alguien ke sepa mucho de linux..ke me ayude con mi ligero problema?
<mimecar> ayuda responder a la pregunta
<CN> si..
<CN> mimecar..
<CN> tiene 1gb de swap
<mimecar> cuanta RAM tienes?
<CN> 1gb
<mimecar> lo vas a tener un poco justo para suspender / hibernar
<mimecar> puedes suspender usando el menú de tu entorno?
<CN> como es eso?
<mimecar> con xfce no se donde está la opción
<mimecar> en gnome puedes suspender desde el menú de sesión
<CN> si suspendo desde el icono de xubuntu,dandole click a la opcion suspender ..suspende sin problemas..
<CN> el problema es cuando bajo la tapa..
<CN> no hace nada..
<mimecar> si cambias la función cuando se baja la tapa falla igual?
<CN> he intetado todas las opciones del gestor de eneria ..y nada..
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> abre una consola, lanza dmesg
<mimecar> fijate en la última línea y baja la tapa
<CN> ok probando
<mimecar> cuando la subas pega los mensajes nuevos en pastebin
<mimecar> o pulsa el interruptor de "tapa bajada"
<CN> ya baje la tapa y iso nada..
<mimecar> CN: ha salido algo en la consola?
<CN> esto es lo ultimo : subas pega los mensajes nuevos en pastebin
<CN> * ELETRONICO_HW se ha marchado (Remote host closed th
<CN> uginwrap[12681]: segfault at 3952 ip 00547620 sp bfe88134 error 4 in libgobject-2.0.so.0.3200.1[517000+4d000]
<mimecar> esa línea al pulsar en el interruptor de cerrar tapa?
<CN> no,no,
<CN> yo escribi el comando ke me dijiste...
<CN> paracio eso y baje la tapa
<mimecar> ok, lanza de nuevo dmesg
<mimecar> y mira si hay líneas nuevas
<CN> creo ke no entendi bien el prosedimiento,perdon hace poco uso linux..
<mimecar> en la salida de dmesg se apuntan mensajes del sistema
<aldi> Hola, a la xbox que estan ahora de muy buena oferta, se le puede instalar un ubuntu?
<mimecar> aldi: ya te estas saltando de nuevo los bans?
<Siria> Hola !
<Rouse> q
<Siria> tengo un problemilla con el ubuntu
<Siria> para ponerlo en español
<Siria> a ver si alguien me puede ayudar
<mimecar> !paste CN
<kubot> CN: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> Siria: en que idioma lo tienes ahora?
<Siria> en ingles
<mimecar> abre el menú de unity
<mimecar> y escribe "language"
<CN> ok..
<Siria> unity ?
<mimecar> el entorno de escritorio que usa ubuntu 12.04
<Siria> usu 10.10
<Siria> usu una distro adaptada
<Siria> uso
<CN> gracias kubot..ya aprendi algo nuevo..
<mimecar> Siria: ubuntu 10.10 no tiene soporte
<mimecar> no puedes actualizar?
<Siria> :(
<Siria> perderé algo ?
<mimecar> si usas ubuntu 11.10 está en otro sitio
<mimecar> pero no tendrás actualizaciones
<mimecar> 10.10
<mimecar> si haces un backup de tus datos antes no perderás nada
<Siria> jajaj
<CN> asi
<Siria> me da miedo :S
<CN> http://paste.ubuntu.com/997902/
<mimecar> Siria: miedo de?
<debsan> CN, kubot es un robot :)
<cousteau> a mí "una distro adaptada" me suena a que igual tiene algo totalmente distinto (repos adicionales, programas especiales..)
<mimecar> Siria: cómo se llama tu distro
<CN> ha si..
<mimecar> CN: ayuda si te fijas en la última línea que salía
<mimecar> antes de pulsar el botón
<CN> ok.. me fijo..ke debe desir?
<cousteau> Siria, en mi ubuntu 10.10 es Sistema > Administración > Soporte de idiomas
<mimecar> te fijas en la última línea (puedes hacerlo con el número que sale a la izquierda)
<mimecar> pulsas en el interruptor de la tapa y miras de nuevo la salida de dmesg
<mimecar> y pegas sólo las líneas nuevas
<spfree> Hola tengo esta distro y quisiera saber cuando ubuntu hara una como esta basada en debian estable pero moderna ?     http://deblinux.wordpress.com/2012/05/12/solusos-1-eveline-la-nina-guapa-de-debian-estable/
<CN> es que bajo la tapa después de escribir dmesg y no aperese nada mas
<mimecar> CN: ahora haz lo mismo con la opción de suspender
<mimecar> spfree: ubuntu usa debian sid
<CN> nada.. sigue igual..
<mimecar> CN: estas en otro equipo diferente al de las pruebas?
<CN> dice esto:[16494.335364] operapluginwrap[12681]: segfault at 3952 ip 00547620 sp bfe88134 error 4 in libgobject-2.0.so.0.3200.1[517000+4d000]
<CN> cnrap@cn-Aspire-one:~$
<chilicuil> spfree: ubuntu basa sus versiones lts en la version estable de debian, asi que si quieres algo parecido, puedes probar lubuntu/xubuntu 12.04 =)
<CN> no estoy en el que tiene el problema
<mimecar> CN: si has usado la función de suspender de xfce
<mimecar> tu conexión no se ha caído
<mimecar> chilicuil: las LTS no son de SID / testing?
<CN> repito el paso de suspende desde el menu xfve con la terminal abierta?
<mimecar> CN: si, lo que importa es que salga algo nuevo con dmesg
<CN> ok sigo probando
<chilicuil> mimecar: wop, xD, lol, ehhh >_>, <_<', bueno la version 10.04 esta basada en debian stable, cof, cof, cof
<mimecar> debian stable y programas modernos son cosas opuestas
<mimecar> por fuerza tienen que hacer una mezcla
<CN> mimecar:esta es la ultima linea ahora: tienen que hacer una mezcla
<CN> * Zizou se ha marchado (Ping timeout: 246
<mimecar> CN: en la salida de dmesg te ha salido eso?
<CN> [24518.968058] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
<CN> cnrap@cn-Aspire-one:~$ ^C
<CN> esto..
<CN> [24518.968058] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
<CN> cnrap@cn-Aspire-one:~$ ^C
<mimecar> CN: usa pastebin por favor
<mimecar> o el bot del canal te silenciará un minuto
<mimecar> deberían salirte mensajes en dmesg al suspender
<mimecar> y cortarase las conexiones
<Gosset_Inofensiu> buenas
<Gosset_Inofensiu> carnau al final reinstale el sistema
<Gosset_Inofensiu> xD
<carnau> ohhhhhh, que rollo
<carnau> yo estuve apunto el otro día, y al final se arregló solo el mouse
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero a veces cuando algo va mal descubres cosas mejores que no hubieras descubierto sin las malas
<carnau> si, es el consuelo jejejej
<Gosset_Inofensiu> por supuesto xD
<chilicuil> ojalá no tuviera que ser asi :S, si mi carro se descompone a la mitad de la carretera, lo ultimo que quiero es aprender algo nuevo sobre el funcionamiento interno del carro
<Gosset_Inofensiu> jajajja
<carnau> supongo que para un usuario es un trauma, para al que le gusta será divertido
<Gosset_Inofensiu> por ej he descubierto que adwaita com window them y ambiance como gtk theme se lleva bien con gnome fallback , pero que mucho mejor que con el que tenia, adwaita
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ahora ya puedo apuntar al rincon alto derecho de la pantalla para cerrar ventanas
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no tengo que ir haciendo punteria
<Gosset_Inofensiu> o al hacer click derecho sobre las ventanas minimizadas no aparecen los putos scroll menus con flechas arriba y abajo
<chilicuil> jaja, si, trauma xD
<Gosset_Inofensiu> parece extraño que un Theme pueda cambiar tanto la usabilidad del sistema
<chilicuil> si, yo tambien aprendi el otro dia que las notificaciones dependen de un tema para gtk-3, como lubuntu no viene con uno por defecto, no funcionan las notificaciones osd :S
<Deckon> si el tema tiene bugs o usa engines con bugs pues claro que afecta el funcionamiento
<Gosset_Inofensiu> :o
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en un theme me sale la temperatura en el calendario y en otro no
<chilicuil> espero que les parezca divertido a los miles de usuarios de lubuntu que prueben precise y noten que no funcionan las notificaciones =D
<Gosset_Inofensiu> yo no sé cuánto necesita una release para que se estabilice un poco
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero desde luego 12.04 esta siendo algo complicado
<Gosset_Inofensiu> para mucha gente
<chilicuil> definitivamente Gosset_Inofensiu =(, mmmm, para mi el problema radica en que no se utilizan las versiones alpha ni las beta
<chilicuil> no por suficiente gente
<Gosset_Inofensiu> igual sera eso
<chilicuil> cuando sale la version estable, en realidad estan entregando un beta.., ahora mismo los repositorios estan locos locos, creando excepciones sru en lugar de haberse integrado cuando estaba en la version en desarrollo
<Deckon> yo le echaria mas la culpa al modelo de lanzamientos de ubuntu
<rengo> Holas chilicuil
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tampoco es para echar la culpa a nadie
<Gosset_Inofensiu> a caballado regalado...
<Gosset_Inofensiu> aunque no entiendo demasiado bien las ultimas jugadas de canonical
<Gosset_Inofensiu> la pena de todo esto es que linux para escritorio seguira siendo el 1% del total de usuarios del mundo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> por divergencias estupidas
 * xoan buenas
<liher> hola
<liher> alguien sabe como cambiar el puntero del raton?
<liher> en ubuntu 12.04?
<liher> o alguna pagina donde lo expliquen?
<xoan> liher: en apariencia tienes que personalizar el tema que estés usando, y ahí podrás seleccionar entre diferentes temas de punteros de ratón instalado, o instalar los tuyos propios
<liher> hola xoan
<liher> en apariencia solo puedo cambiar el tema general
<liher> no el del raton
<xoan> tienes una opción para personalizar el tema actual, abajo a la derecha, junto a los botones para instalar y desinstalar temas
<xoan> se abrirá un diálogo con varias pestañas, y en una de ellas deberías poder cambiar el tema del puntero
<liher> no tengo eso
<liher> tengo ubuntu 12.04 con unity
<liher> y no aparece eso de personalizar nada
<liher> tengo ubuntu tweak y me permite algo mas
<liher> pero al intentar cambiar el cursor del raton no se cambia
<liher> porque puede ser?
<xoan> que raro... desde el gestor de apariencia no te deja personalizar el tema de las aplicaciones y la decoración de ventanas?
<liher> no
<liher> solo elegir el tema general
<liher> adawita, radiance y eso
<liher> pero nada de personalizar
<xoan> ya, pero en ese mismo diálogo, en la parte inferior, no te permite configurarlos?
<liher> no
<xoan> pues entonces tendrás que utilizar algo como gnome-tweak-tool (prueba a ejecutarla desde el hud, o a instalarla)
<xoan> desde ahí deberías de poder
<liher> tengo el ubuntu tweak
<liher> y con ese intento cambiar el cursor y no se hace efectivo
<liher> con el tema de las ventanas si, y el de iconos
<liher> pero con el mouse nada
<xoan> normalmente los efectos en el puntero se efectuan si reinicias tu sesión
<liher> pues no se efectuan
<liher> no se porque
<xoan> ni yo
<liher> no se, seguire probando
<carnau> xoan, puedes usar la app MyUnity, está en los repos
<xoan> carnau: yo no la necesito
<carnau> mala suerte para liher
<tecno> hola gente
<tecno> tengo un problema
<tecno> alguein em puede ayudar pro favro con un portatil asus
<xoan> !ask tecno
<kubot> tecno: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<tecno> tengo un asus x53s tiene dos tarjetas graficas la integrada y la externa y lo q pasa es q la tecnologia de ese asus usa las dos graficas a la vez y en linux no me reconoce la nvida si no q em toma la integrada por defecto y tengo mala resolucion mi rpegunta es hay alguna forma de q linux me coja la envidia solamente ??
<Biblioclasta> tecno, en xorg.conf se que puedes definir y especificar que dispositivos usas
<tecno> biblioclasta y cmo defino q me use solo la nvidia?
<tecno> q edito?
<Biblioclasta> tecno, esto es suponiendo que los driver de cada placa los toma bien
<Biblioclasta> tecno, cada placa deberia tener un nombre en la seccion devices, en el identificador.
<Biblioclasta> tecno: y en la seccion screen especificas que device usas
<tecno> como veo los nombres de los devices en linux?
<chilicuil> tecno: con $ lspic
<cousteau> lspci
<Biblioclasta> lspci | grep -i vga
<Biblioclasta> o si sabes que buscas, pon un grep mejor
<tecno> ok esperen chicos estoy buscando
<Dzeg_-> Buen dia! alguien me puede decir como un archivo con un comando personalizado en ubuntu 12.04?
<Dzeg_-> como abrir un archivo con comando personalizado en ubuntu 12.04 perdon!
<Biblioclasta> Dzeg_-, no entendi
<Biblioclasta> Dzeg_-, reformula la pregunta por favor
<cousteau> Dzeg_-, no es algo así como clic derecho > Abrir con > comando personalizado?
<Dzeg_-> si!
<Dzeg_-> gracias!
<Dzeg_-> perdon
<Dzeg_-> cousteau!
<cousteau> (era así?  es que el 12.04 aún no lo he probado...)
<cousteau> (si era así me alegro)  :)
<Dzeg_-> aca no aparece comando personalizado!
<Dzeg_-> ese es el problema
<Dzeg_-> perdon
<Dzeg_-> no te habia entendido cousteau
<Dzeg_-> Reformulo: tengo ubuntu 12.04 quiero abrir una archivo .jar con java oracle queria hacer clic derecho - abrir con otra app - comando personalizado .... pero no aparece esa opcion aca! alguien me puede ayudar
<Biblioclasta> Dzeg_-, es cierto a desaparecido la opcion!
<Biblioclasta> Dzeg_-, supongo que podrias agregar un script, o agregar a mano un mime file para los jar
<Dzeg_-> Biblioclasta -> soy novato en ubuntu como podria hacer que al darle doble clic a un .jar lo abra con el comando java -jar ?
<Biblioclasta> Dzeg_-, a ver deja que pruebo algo
<Dzeg_-> ok..
<cousteau> Dzeg_-, `java -jar` debería ser el programa por defecto
<Dzeg_-> si!
<Biblioclasta> ok
<esmirlin> hay alguien por aquí? sabéis cómo configurar gestos multitouch para el touchpad del laptop?
<esmirlin> cousteau: estás¿?
<cousteau> no, ni idea
<cousteau> mi netbook no tiene de eso
<esmirlin> se supone que todos los touchpad tienen no¿?
<Biblioclasta> no, el mio no tiene multitouch
#ubuntu-es 2013-05-13
<catholic7> hola!!!!
 * NePtUnO se va a dormir
<sabayonuser89> hola a todos
<sabayonuser89> alguien por alli necesito una consulta
<erAbuelo> buenas
<Tiffon> nas
<oye> Hola! Los Acer Aspire 5732Z siguen teniendo problemas con el rollo del brillo de la pantalla?
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<elhoir> hola a tyodos
<elhoir> una pregunta, la pantalla de login... a qué paquete corresponde? es para reportar un fallo que tengo en esa pantalla....
<elhoir> (aunque igual es espefífico mío....)
<zerick> Hola!
<chilicuil> elhoir: hola, =), la pantalla de login corresponde al programa 'lightdm'
<elhoir> chilicuil, hola :) gracias
<zerick> Alguien sabe como hacer para que el icono de thunderbird en Unity haga bounce ("salte") cuando un correo(s) ha llegado ?
<elhoir> por si a alguien más le pasa, es relativo al ratón, cuando paso por encima de la caja de texto del password, el puntero no cambia a texto, sino que sigue con la flecha
<elhoir> (y luego una vez hecho login siguen los problemas)
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola, alguien sabe como restaurar el acceso de examinar red en el navegador de carpetas en xubuntu? Gracias
<persy> hola buenas tardes
<IRcap> me cai !
<oye> Telefonica nos quiere mucho.
<cesarstafe> gentes
<cesarstafe> hola
<cesarstafe> una pregunta
<cesarstafe> tengo un cliente nuevo donde tiene instalado en un viejo Ubuntu 8.10
<cesarstafe> una app
<cesarstafe> y lo unico que necesito instalar
<cesarstafe> es git
<cesarstafe> que no tiene en ese server
<cesarstafe> por ahora no quiero
<cesarstafe> instalar toda una nueva instancia de amazon
<cesarstafe> con un nuevo Ubuntu
<cesarstafe> es posible instalar un package .deb de git para esa version vieja de ubuntu?
<cesarstafe> de donde consigo descargar ese package si es posible?
<chilicuil> cesarstafe: es posible, cambia los repositorios para que apunten a http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<cesarstafe> fat_face: the sources lists doesn't respond because is an old version
<cesarstafe> ah
<cesarstafe> jaj
<cesarstafe> perdon
<cesarstafe> confundi de canal
<cesarstafe> chilicuil: gracias!
<chilicuil> cesarstafe: http://www.snowfrog.net/2009/05/02/apt-sourceslist-for-old-versions-of-ubuntu/
<cesarstafe> chilicuil: ok, gracias
<chilicuil> suerte
<asdter> despues vuelvo , demasiado lag ...
<asdter> gracias !
<tonin_svl> buenas
<tonin_svl> q maravilla este ubuntu
<tonin_svl> he quitado windows de mi vida y va genial
<buenaventura> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<alumno_> quine me manda la ISO del ubuntu 13.04 por urgentemail xf la nesesito
<alumno_> xf contesten
<ezra-s> alumno_, puedes bajarla de http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<alumno_> no se descarga anda mal el interet xf me la mandas por mail
<alumno_> te manfo mi correo qures
<ezra-s> alumno_, son 700+ megabytes, dudo que nadie te la vaya a mandar por correo
<alumno_> x
<ezra-s> lo siento, no puedo, estoy en mi trabajo no me permiten hacer tal cosa
<alumno_> por google drive
<ezra-s> alumno_, en google drive la vas a descargar igual que desde ese sitio
<ezra-s> alumno_, si ves que va lento cancela y vuelve a intentarlo, el sitio escoge un mirror y a veces el mirror no va bien
<ezra-s> reintentando selecciona uno mejor
<alumno_> no no se descarga
<alumno_> da error
<alumno_> pero en el drive la iso me anda bien yo tenia la 9.04 y la perdi
<alumno_> si la descarga de ahi
<ezra-s> alumno_, prueba de la página oficial principal: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<ezra-s> ahí también puedes encontrar archivos .torrent
<ezra-s> que probablemente ayuden a que vaya más rápido al tener muchas fuentes distintas
<buenaventura> alumno_: si no funciona la descarga directa, usa torrent
<alumno_> no no puedo da error
<buenaventura> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<ezra-s> alumno_, qué error?
<ezra-s> alumno_, estás en otro linux?
<alumno_> huyra
<carlinos_cc> hola buenas tardes ¡¡
<buenaventura> alumno_: qué error te da?
<carlinos_cc> me podeis ayudar con una cosita de ubuntu...
<ezra-s> si estás en otro linux puedes abrir una terminal e intentar: wget -c http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso
<carlinos_cc> :(:(
<buenaventura> carlinos_cc: indica el problema directamente
<carlinos_cc> se me queda congelada la web cam
<ezra-s> carlinos_cc, no preguntes si puedes preguntar, pregunta directamente
<buenaventura> si alguien puede ayudarte, lo hará
<carlinos_cc> ok perdon
<alumno_> error de red me da no descarga ni inicia
<carlinos_cc> yo era por ser educado
<carlinos_cc> os cuento me pilla la cam pero al cabo de unos minutos se queda congelada la imagen
<buenaventura> alumno_: cómo la quieres descargar? tienes red?
<buenaventura> estás tras un proxy?
<alumno_> si
<ezra-s> carlinos_cc, con algún programa concreto?
<alumno_> tengo red me la mandan meejor por drive
<carlinos_cc> con skype o cualquier programa que utilice la cam
<carlinos_cc> lo probé tb con la video conferencia de google
<carlinos_cc> houn no se que
<carlinos_cc> y tb le pasa lo mismo
<carlinos_cc> ahora el ultimo ke he instalado es...
<carlinos_cc> wxcam
<ezra-s> alumno_, prueba con jigdo, http://atterer.org/jigdo
<carlinos_cc> y tb se queda pillao
<ezra-s> alumno_, si puedes descargar archivos .deb jigdo te vendría mejor
<alumno_> carlitos desintala el driver e intalalo de nuevo
<ezra-s> alumno_, esto no es windows
<carlinos_cc> como se hace eso
<carlinos_cc> ??
<alumno_> sudo apt-get remove y el nombre del programa
<carlinos_cc> pero que desistalo skype o el ultimo programa
<alumno_> santiagobiazzo@gmail.com es mi correo el que me mande la ISO de ubuntu se lo agraddesere
<ezra-s> carlinos_cc, no le hagas caso
<alumno_> skipe
<ezra-s> carlinos_cc, te pasa lo mismo con skype?
<carlinos_cc> si
<alumno_> perodon el programa de la camara
<carlinos_cc> con todos los que utilice la camara
<carlinos_cc> se queda la imagen en pausa
<alumno_> entonces esta rota la ficha de la camara
<ezra-s> carlinos_cc, abre una terminal, escribe  "uname -a" en tu máquina y dime que te sale
<carlinos_cc> no por que en windows funciona
<carlinos_cc> ok
<ezra-s> carlinos_cc, cual es la marca/modelo de tu webcam?
<carlinos_cc> chicony
<carlinos_cc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5662189/
<carlinos_cc> eso es lo que me ha salido
<ezra-s> carlinos_cc, escribe "lspci | grep -i cam" en la terminal y dime que te sale por favor
<carlinos_cc> no me sale nada
<ezra-s> perdón
<ezra-s> se me fue la pinza
<carlinos_cc> xD
<ezra-s> lsusb | grep -i cam
<carlinos_cc> jjj
<carlinos_cc> si lo pongo asi tal cual no me sale nada
<carlinos_cc> pero si pongo lsusb
<carlinos_cc> solo si que me da algo
<carlinos_cc> te lo copio
<ezra-s> ok
<carlinos_cc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5662210/
<carlinos_cc> ahi me sale como si estuviese repetido
<carlinos_cc> lo que no se si es normal o no
<ezra-s> carlinos_cc, mira a ver esto: http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/
<ezra-s> lo curioso es que te salen dos entradas en el lsusb
<ezra-s> solo tienes una no?
<carlinos_cc> sisi
<carlinos_cc> está integrada
<carlinos_cc> vamos ke no es una que este conectada por usb ni nada
<carlinos_cc> hago lo que viene abajo del todo no?
<carlinos_cc> donde pone download?
<ezra-s> la tuya no sale ahí http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/#devices
<ezra-s> a lo mejor no hay un buen soporte para la cámara
<ezra-s> yo lo que haría sería intentar abrir la aplicación que usas para la webcam desde la terminal, ver si sale algún error que te pueda dar algo de información
<ezra-s> comprobar los cambios en los kernel por si el soporte de las cámaras en concreto de ese fabricante ha mejorado, etc..
<carlinos_cc> como se hace eso?
<ezra-s> igual que lsusb pero de la aplicación que sea
<ezra-s> la mayoría de los programas escupen algo en stdout aunque sean gráficos
<carlinos_cc> uf eso ya se me escapa
<carlinos_cc> soy muy novatillo con ubuntu
<ezra-s> es facil
<ezra-s> abre un terminal
<carlinos_cc> ya
<ezra-s> escribe "wxcam"
<ezra-s> o el programa que sea que uses para la cam
<ezra-s> mientras el programa se lanza y lo usas
<carlinos_cc> wxcam esta pillado de antes
<carlinos_cc> como lo puedo quitar
<ezra-s> en la terminal te pueden salir mensajes de error o lo que sea
<ezra-s> ps auxw | grep -i wxcam | awk '{print $2}' | xargs kill -9
<carlinos_cc> no habia un comando que era xkill o algo asi
<carlinos_cc> vale a ver ke voy otra vez
<ezra-s> con eso lo matas
<ezra-s> bueno, me tengo que ir que tengo que comprar huevos antes de que me cierren!! :o)
<ezra-s> buena suerteeeee
<carlinos_cc> yo voy a cenar luego vengo...
<cumaxo> hola
<cumaxo> alguien me dice cual es el canal de pidgin?
<cumaxo> hola?
<cumaxo> como puedo desinstalar el centro de software de Lubuntu?
<cumaxo> para dejar el de Ubuntu?
<MrTulias> ¿No tienen más o menos lo mismo?
<cumaxo> no
<cumaxo> el de Lubuntu es un coñazo
<cumaxo> porque pone noseque de cesta de instalacion... prefiero el de Ubuntu sinceramente
<MrTulias> yo suelo usar synaptic. No sé cómo se llama el programa del centro de software
<cumaxo> no se... aver si algun amigo me ayuda mas adelante
<cumaxo> muchas gracias!
<abailarri> Saludos. Acabo de instalarme el escritorio xfce, y me ha desaparecido el icono de sonido de la barra de tareas. Existe alguna forma de recuperarlo?
<NePtUnO> abailarri:
<NePtUnO> abailarri: pulsa en el panel con el botón derecho y dale a añadir al panel y elige un screenlet para el sonido
<abailarri> NePtUnO, no veo ningun screenlet de sonido
<NePtUnO> abailarri:  ahora mismo no recuerdo como se llama pero si hay un menu o algo donde te aparece la opcion del sonido
<NePtUnO> abailarri:  otra opción que puedes elegir es ir a configuración-apariencia y elegir otro modelo, al cambiarlo te aparecerá el icono del sonido
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
#ubuntu-es 2013-05-14
<SonikkuAmerica> "hernandez" fue en el canal inglés hace un momento
<camilo_> hola
<camilo_> algien que me de ayuda con TOR
<camilo_> y seguridad en ubuntu
<nahuel_> gente linda : alguien despierto que pueda ayudarme a configurar deluge? muchas gracias
<nahuel_> alguien ?????
<ramrebol> que debo hacer para poder ver paginas con java como http://www.geogebratube.org/student/m38563  ??
<ramrebol> tengo java instalado y no me animo a instalar java desde la pagina de java. Que debo instalar?
<nahuel_> hola, alguien que pueda ayudarme 5 mins, muchas gracias
<ramrebol> cuenta que necesitas, y si alguien puede ayudarte lo hara ;)
<nahuel_> ok, necesito configurar deluge con torrent search
<ramrebol> por lo menos yo no tengo idea, si no con gusto te ayudaria :P
<nahuel_> te agradesco
<nahuel_> ok, necesito configurar deluge con torrent search
<nahuel_> gente todavia estoy complicado con terrent search, si alguien puede ayudarme se agradece
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<erAbuelo> rre
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<erAbuelo> buenas
<GridCube> buenas
<erAbuelo> hola GridCube
<GridCube> hola
<GridCube> alguien sabe si en gnumeric puedo editar la barra de iconos?
<erAbuelo> ni idea
<GridCube> quiero poner el pintar celda primero y el selector de fuentes al final
 * xoan buenas
<erAbuelo> boas xoan
<xoan> hola erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> :)
<catusa> hola, tengo un problema con una conexión de un router wifi, puedo acceder a él pero no tengo internet ni el pc conectado pUna vez que desconecto el cable del router y lo pruebo directo si tengo internet. La PC tien ubuntu 12.04 y la netbook mint maya
<catusa> perdón pero no tengo problemas para acceder al router lo que no tengo es internet y una vez que los conecto por separado si tengo
<Xago> hola amigos...cómo cargo una RSA public key?
<Xago> perdón RSA private key
<GridCube> !keys
<kubot> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> !rsa
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'rsa'.
<GridCube> !man seahorse
<kubot> seahorse | Seahorse is a front end for GnuPG - the Gnu Privacy Guard program -that integrates to the GNOME desktop. | Prueba « man seahorse » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man1/seahorse.1.html
<GridCube> Xago, ^ seahorse
<buenaventura> Xago: estás hablando de ssh?
<buenaventura> o una key para qué?
<Xago> ya regreso... :P
<erAbuelo> re
<Xago> kubot, muchas gracias por la indicación...ya cargué las claves y funciona perfecto.
<kubot> Xago: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Xago> jajajajaja
<Xago> GridCube, entonces debo agradecerte a tí. :D
<MrTulias> Buenas. ¿Qué diferencia hay entre el conky-cli y conky-std?
<MrTulias> Ya está apañao
<nahuel_> hola alguien puede ayudarme a configurar torrent search
<nahuel_> muchas gracias
<mimecar> haz la pregunta de nuevo
<mimecar> duda concreta que tienes
<nahuel_> hola  mime : concretamente el problema es que  realiza la busqueda pero no permite la descarga. gracias
<mimecar> ¿qué error te da?
<nahuel_> ninguno
<nahuel_> simplemente no los translada a deluge
<mimecar> algo fallará o no tendrías el problema
<mimecar> entonces el "error" es que no abre un archivo torrent?
<nahuel_> seguro
<mimecar> has asociado los .torrent a deluge?
<nahuel_> probe enlaces magneticos desde paginas y deluge los descarga
<nahuel_> por eso hablo especificamente de torrent search
<nahuel_> creo que no estan asociados
<Braiam> descarga un archivo .torrent y verifica
<nahuel_> acabo de realizar una busqueda y no lo ejecuta desde deluge
<Braiam> descargaste el archivo al escritorio?
<nahuel_> no
<Braiam> trata
<Braiam> sin usar deluge
<nahuel_> ok dame un seg
<nahuel_> no reeliza la descarga
<nahuel_> creo que mime tiene razon y es que no estan asociados los torrents
<mimecar> dejas un torrent en el escritorio, haces doble click y no lanza deluge?
<nahuel_> no lo realize todavia
<nahuel_> cuando lo bajo al escritorio y lo ejecuto si lo descarga deluge, pero desde search torrent no
<mimecar> search torrent es de los repositorios
<mimecar> ?
<nahuel_> .......
<nahuel_> perdon no entiendo
<nahuel_> en realidad creo que es la configuracion de search con  deluge o especificamente search
<mimecar> ¿cómo has instalado el programa que estas usando?
<nahuel_> torrent search desde terminal
<nahuel_> trate de desinstalarlo pero no puedo
<mimecar> ya, pero lo has instalado de alguna forma no?
<nahuel_> desde terminal por medio de un tuto
<mimecar> pon el tutorial
<nahuel_> un segundo que lo busco
<mimecar> nahuel_, da información de lo que has hecho, no es cuestión de sacarte los pasos con preguntas
<nahuel_> http://handytutorial.com/install-torrent-search-ubuntu-12-04-windows7/
<nahuel_> este es el tuto con el que instale torrent search
<mimecar> por curiosidad, te has asegurado que el programa puede funcionar con deluge?
<mimecar> en el tutorial usan transmission minimizado
<nahuel_> lo use con la version 12.04 a ambos
<mimecar> entonces te ha ido el mismo programa con la 12.04 y ahora falla con la 13.04?
<nahuel_> parece que si
<mimecar> parece no
<mimecar> te funcionaba sí o no
<nahuel_> en 12.04 nunca tuve problema
<nahuel_> usando los dos programas
<mimecar> nahuel_, por qué no has dicho al principio que ese programa te funcionaba en la 12.04?
<mimecar> llevamos 20 minutos para saber que estas usando y el estado de tu sistema
<mimecar> no hay problema en estar tiempo con un problema
<nahuel_> perdon realmente no se explicarlo bien
<mimecar> pero da toda la información
<nahuel_> 13.04
<nahuel_> ese es mi distro
<nahuel_> en 12.04 funcionaban ambos enlazados
<mimecar> haz un resumen de todo
<mimecar> tienes en el mismo equipo la 12.04?
<nahuel_> si es el mismo equipo
<mimecar> ¿qué entiendes por "enlazados"?
<nahuel_> cuando hago doble click en una busqueda en torrent search deluge descarga el archivo, eso es lo que entiendo
<mimecar> estas usando carpetas home diferentes para cada versión de ubuntu?
<nahuel_> si tereferis a donde descargaba los archivos en 12 04 es la misma que ahora
<nahuel_> (descargas)
<mimecar>  /home/usuario/ubuntu12.04 es diferente de /home/usuario/ubuntu13.04?
<mimecar> no puedes tener para dos versiones diferentes de ubuntu la misma partición /home
<nahuel_> perdona pero nunca dije que tenia dos versiones activas
<nahuel_> tenia 1204 y actualize a 13.04
<nahuel_> ahora solamente tengo 1304
<nahuel_> nada mas
<mimecar> <mimecar> tienes en el mismo equipo la 12.04?
<mimecar> <nahuel_> si es el mismo equipo
<mimecar> si has actualizado no tienes la 12.04 en el mismo equipo
<nahuel_> asi es no tengo 1204 en el equipo
<mimecar> lanza el programa torrent search desde la consola y mira si da algún error al abrir un torrent
<nahuel_> solo 1304
<mimecar> si no da error, estoy sin ideas
<nahuel_> ok
<nahuel_> perdona el malentendido
<nahuel_> tengo que ser mas especifico
<mimecar> la ayuda depende de la información que das
<mimecar> si necesitamos tanto tiempo para conocer lo que has hecho
<mimecar> al final tendrás menos usuarios que te respondan
<nahuel_> estoy deacuerdo
<nahuel_> podrias decirme como desinstalarlo desde terminal, para volver a instalarlo
<mimecar> el mismo comando que has usado con el apt-get install
<mimecar> pero con apt-get remove
<nahuel_> ok te paso el print
<nahuel_> http://imagebin.org/257656
<Braiam> nahuel_, Torrent-Search no es lo mismo que torrent-search
<nahuel_> con total razon raian
<nahuel_> ahora se esta desinstalando
<nahuel_> esos pequeños errores me complican la vida
<nahuel_> podes recomendar algun otro programa que no sea este para la misma accion ?
<Braiam> usa metabuscadores en linea, mas facil, menos complicaciones
<nahuel_> gracias no se lo que son pero ahora me pongo a buscar , muchas gracias por la ayuda
<compiz> hola
<compiz> tengo una duda , que paso que no veo el alternate de ubuntu 13.04?
<compiz> ?
<compiz> tengo una duda , que paso que no veo el alternate de ubuntu 13.04?
<chilicuil> ya no existe compiz, se descontinuo hace como 1 año, la alternativa es usar la version mini.iso
<compiz> version mini.iso?
<compiz> gracias por contestar chilicuil  , pero no entiendo XD
<compiz> mi computadora tiene mucho problema en instalar la version de escritorio XD , entonce siempre e instalado la version alternate y me va al 100 XD , entonces ya no voy a poder usar ubuntu XD
<slacko29831> chilicuil, tu nick era chilaquil de antes?
<chilicuil> compiz: si puedes, el mini pesa como 30mb y tiene soporte de red, la version de 32 bits esta disponible en http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso, la de 64 en http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<catholic7> hola
<chilicuil> compiz: la descargas, quemas, e inicias tu compu con ella, ten en cuenta que la version mini.iso necesitas de una conexion activa a internet mediante el puerto ethernet
<chilicuil> compiz: otra alternativa es instalando mediante el grub, en el caso de que ya tengas un sistema Linux en esa maquina, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet
<chilicuil> slacko29831: no
<chilicuil> hola catholic7 o/
<catholic7> hola, me pueden ayudar con vsftpd?
#ubuntu-es 2013-05-15
<hernandez> Hola, alguien que por favor me recomiende un acelerador de descarga, poseo ubuntu 13.04
<GridCube> acelerador de descarga?
<catholic7> hola
<GridCube> !hola
<kubot> Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<catholic7> GridCube, acelerador de descargas?
<catholic7> entra en #Ubuntu-es-cafe
<GridCube> nada
<GridCube> pregunta de alguien anterior que se fue
<catholic7> ah si, se fue
<Bradford> \o/
<Bradford> Hola alguien vivo?
<antares_icela> si
<antares_icela> yo
<Bradford> Humano llamando a planteta desconocido
<Bradford> |:
<Bradford> seres vivo en orbita?
<Bradford> XD
<antares_icela> dime...
<Bradford> antares_icela: Hola \o/
<Bradford> Cómo estás?
<Bradford> que es de tu vida :D
<antares_icela> bien, gracias.  dime cual es tu duda.
<Bradford> Ninguna :)
<Bradford> Solo queria saber, si hablaban español, o hablaban aqui :)
<antares_icela> si es la irc oficial de ubuntu en español, aqui puedes preguntar cosas sobre tu soft y alguien te puede ayudar por lo regular hay un experto en el tema
<antares_icela> si no sabe él, la comunidad responde.
<Bradford> :)
<Bradford> No uso ubuntu
<Bradford> :P
<Bradford> antares_icela: querio descargalo y ponerlo en mi windows 7
<Bradford> pero tengo miedo a que se me dañe mi laptop
<Bradford> :/
<antares_icela> es facil, te digo como....
<antares_icela> no se daña porque al fracionar el disco  el win 7 no es tocado en ningun aspecto
<Bradford> :D
<Bradford> a ver
<Bradford> la instalación es facil?
<antares_icela> si, lo hace practicamente solo
<Bradford> :)
<Bradford> Solo necesito descargarlo de donde?
<antares_icela> primero tendrias que  bajr ubuntu 13.04
<antares_icela> de ubuntu.com
<antares_icela> es gratis y totalmente legal
<Bradford> :O
<antares_icela> puedes instalarlo en la computadoras que quieras
<Bradford> Después solo seguiría los paso de instalación?
<Bradford> :)
<Bradford> seguro, que no daña nada del windows 7?
<Bradford> si deseo volver a utilizar windows
<Bradford> por ejemplo
<antares_icela> tendras los dos sistemas operativos en al lap
<antares_icela> tu escoges cual quieres usar
<antares_icela> yo tengo tres
<antares_icela> 100 gb para cada uno
<Bradford> :O
<Bradford> ocupad memoria RAM?
<antares_icela> al iniciar tu compu  te pregunta cual quieres
<antares_icela> no,
<Bradford> espacio?
<antares_icela> si
<Bradford> D:
<antares_icela> debes tener 5 gb de espacio para poder instalarlo
<Bradford> Bueno
<Bradford> el fin de semana lo descargo :P
<antares_icela> tambien puedes usarlo desde una usb
<Bradford> :O
<Bradford> xD
<Bradford> El fin de semana me lo descargo :)
<antares_icela> eso para que no te ocupe recursos de la lap
<Bradford> :D
<Bradford> si se daña la lapto
<Bradford> los denunció
<Bradford> Equis dé.
<antares_icela> ok
<antares_icela> me voy.
<Bradford> chao , gracias :)
 * Bradford Buenas noches :)
<vico_> ola
<vico_> alguein me ayuda a actualizar wine
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<Ocsi_> revolucion sigue avanzando
<katen4977> Hola, tengo problemas al hacer un AP con mi tarjeta Wifi Atheros AR242X, alguien me puede ayudar con eso?
<kurama10> katen4977: y cual es el problema
<katen4977> El problema es que despues de montar el AP segun este manual (http://askubuntu.com/questions/180733/how-to-setup-a-wi-fi-hotspot-access-point-mode), intento conectar mi dispositivo (un ipod), y este es reconocido y autenticado y ademas sele asigna una IP y una mascara de subred, pero despues de eso el proceso se detiene y se repite desde la autenticacion del dispositivo y al final nunca logra conectarse correctamente.
<katen4977> Y gracias por el interes kurama10 :)
<Aktiffisus> hola necesito ayuda
<Aktiffisus> hy alguien disponible por favor acabo de hacer una tonteria
<buenaventura> !alguien | Aktiffisus
<kubot> Aktiffisus: Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<Aktiffisus> gracias kubot
<erAbuelo> pregunta Aktiffisus
<Aktiffisus> Bueno sucede que estaba en el canal en ingles no encontraba el canal en español e hice una tonteria, me dijeron que para actualizar libre office debia actualizar a raring raintail
<Aktiffisus> con el gestor de actualizaciones
<Aktiffisus> el proceso comenzo mi conexion es lenta y los paquetes no terminaron de descargarse ni se instaló ninguno
<Aktiffisus> lo cancelé y me dijo que mi sistema volveria a su estado original
<Aktiffisus> debo preocuparme porque se hayan hecho cambios, me dijeron que podria tener que llegar a formatear
<Aktiffisus> se que no es una pregunta concreta pero como sé que mi sistem está bien uso la dist 12.04
<buenaventura> pero has experimentado algún problema después de eso?
<Aktiffisus> no nisiquiera he reiniciado el equipo
<buenaventura> entonces deja de preocuparte hasta que tengas un problema
<Aktiffisus> bueno ahora tengo otro problema
<Aktiffisus> no se como instalar libre office 4  en ubuntu 12.04
<Aktiffisus> agregué una ppa di  sudo update   y sudo upgrade
<Aktiffisus> y me dice lo siguiente permiteme
<Aktiffisus> realmente so y totalmente nuevo
<Aktiffisus> Disculpen en serio las molestias
<GridCube> no pasa narinas Aktiffisus :D
<Aktiffisus> Transcribo No se pueden instalar todas las actualizaciones ejecutar actualizacion parcial para instalar tantas actualizaciones como sea posible esto es debido a  una actualizacion anteirior no se ha completado,  problemas con programas instalados paquetes de software no distribuidos por ubuntu cambios normales en la version preliminar de ubuntu
<Aktiffisus> los pasos que seguí fueroon sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<Aktiffisus> sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade
<Aktiffisus> en la terminal
<Aktiffisus> yo tenia todo mi sistema actualizado sin problemas y ese error apareció al seguir esos pasos
<Aktiffisus> Alguna idea?
<Aktiffisus> eso sale cuando pongo todo eso en la terminal
<kurama10> katen4977: que distro usas ??
<kurama10> me refiero ubuntu, kubuntu etc etc
<kurama10> ?
<Aktiffisus> ubuntu 12.04
<GridCube> Aktiffisus, hace un sudo apt-get autoclean y un sudo apt-get autoremove
<kurama10> Aktiffisus: haz un apt-get install .f
<Aktiffisus> voy
<katen4977> kurama10: yo uso Ubuntu 12.04LTS, kernel 3.5.0-27-generic
<GridCube> antes de hacer el -f hace un autoremove y autoclean
<Aktiffisus> gracias gracias
<GridCube> porque tenes paquetes descargados de otra actualizacion
<GridCube> y estan ahi esperando
<GridCube> eso causa conflictos
<GridCube> tenes que hacerles ir
<Aktiffisus> donde te puedo copiar los resultados del autoclan y el autoremove
<GridCube> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Aktiffisus> gracias
<Aktiffisus> voy
<kurama10> katen4977: ok ese manual esta bien pero ya probaste hacerlo desde la configuracion de red que trae ubunt
<kurama10> ???
<Aktiffisus> espera no se copio toda la terminal
<GridCube> Aktiffisus, no importa
<GridCube> Aktiffisus, una ves echo el clean hace un sudo apt-get update
<GridCube> para actualizar tus listas apropiadamente
<Aktiffisus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5667628/
<kurama10> katen4977: click izquierdo en el icono de red y te vas a preferencias y en inalambrica ahi esta la opcion para activarla directamente
<Aktiffisus> si lo hago a veces
<katen4977> kurama10: Desde la configuracion de red de Ubuntu solo puedo montar una red ad-hoc, pero lo que yo necesito es un AP con mi tarjeta Wifi en modo Master. Mi objetivo es conectar un "ElectricIMP" (un dispositivo electronico) que no es compatible con ad-hoc
<kurama10> mmm
<kurama10> ok
<kurama10> como dijiste ipod
<kurama10> :D
<kurama10> vale
<kurama10> los log que te indican katen4977
<katen4977> A claro, perdon, es que uso mi ipod para probar la red :)
<GridCube> Aktiffisus, eso es del autoremove?
<Aktiffisus> es de todo
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> no esta completo
<Aktiffisus> dejame  ponerte uno por uno va
<GridCube> Aktiffisus, hace asi sudo apt-get autoremove > autoremove.log
<GridCube> y va a tirar todo el texto en un archivo llamado autoremove.log
<Aktiffisus>  como un archivo de texto
<Aktiffisus> y donde lo ubico
<GridCube> en tu home
<Aktiffisus> mira es que al principio salieron un monton de cosas ahora solo sale esto esta chiquito
<Aktiffisus> te lo pego aqui
<Aktiffisus> Leyendo lista de paquetes...
<Aktiffisus> Creando árbol de dependencias...
<Aktiffisus> Leyendo la información de estado...
<Aktiffisus> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 32 no actualizados.
<Aktiffisus> pero si me voy al  gestor de actualizaciones el error persiste
<Aktiffisus> creo que si elimino algo
<katen4977> Kurama10: Aqui esta lo que mesale en la terminal cuando ejecuto hostpad en modo de depuracion: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5667653/
<Aktiffisus> y vez que algo dice de paquetes rotos
<Aktiffisus> me voy a morir
<Aktiffisus> alguna idea gridcube?
<Aktiffisus> o de plano reinstalo
<GridCube> Aktiffisus, tranquilo
<Aktiffisus> es que siento que la regué  con eso de la upgrade y siguiendo esa ppa
<Aktiffisus> que me dieron en el foro en ingles
<GridCube> hace sudo apt-get update -f
<Aktiffisus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5667708/
<Aktiffisus> raro
<Aktiffisus> esppera
<Aktiffisus> espera
<GridCube> tenes algo mas abierto?
<GridCube> se je
<Aktiffisus> volvi
<Aktiffisus> reinicie
<Aktiffisus> Grid
<Aktiffisus> hice otra vez el autoclean y el autoremove
<Aktiffisus> tengo resultads pequeños los pego aqui?
<Aktiffisus> grid?
<GridCube> aca dale
<GridCube> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<GridCube> perdon no lei
<GridCube> Aktiffisus, :) sigamos en el canal publico porfas
<Aktiffisus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5667765/
<Aktiffisus> está bien perdona es que en serio estoy asustado
<Aktiffisus> ya no sale el error de la ppa de office la eliminé desde las configuraciones del centro de actualizacion  las quite de las siguientes ubicaciones
<Aktiffisus> Le di clic en configuracion y fui a  otro software ahi decia ppa libre office y le di quitar
<Aktiffisus> en autentificacion lo mismo y restaurar valores por defecto
<Aktiffisus> reinicié hice el autoclean y autoremove y salio eso
<Aktiffisus> me salen unas actualizaciones pero ya no nada de libre office
<Aktiffisus> sale algo de kernel lts generico de quantal quetzal y cabeceras
<Aktiffisus> no se como mostrartelas
<Aktiffisus> voy por un cigarrillo
<Aktiffisus> dios no he dormido desde que hice  esa idiotes nunca me vuelvo am eter a un canal en ingles
<Aktiffisus> que  procede Griid
<Aktiffisus> no se mandar mensajes con notificacion
<Aktiffisus> @GridCube
<Aktiffisus> ????
<Aktiffisus> voy a llorar mientras
<Aktiffisus> U.U
<Aktiffisus> Hola
<Aktiffisus> u_u
<Aktiffisus> como mando un mensaje a alguien  para que se le notifique?
 * xoan buenas
<Aktiffisus> hola xoam
<Aktiffisus> como le mando un mensaje a gridcube
<Aktiffisus> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Aktiffisus> Chicos se los suplico no me dejen solo
<pandev92> lol?
<Aktiffisus> es que tengo errores en las actualizaciones grid cube  me asistia pero
<Aktiffisus> ya se fue
<pandev92> a ver pfff
<pandev92> que problema tienes xxd aparte de usar ubuntu( broma ehh)
<pandev92> xd
<Aktiffisus> jajajaja
<pandev92> cual es el problema?
<Aktiffisus> mira lo que pasa es quuefui al foro en  ingles
<Aktiffisus> instale la ppa de libre office
<pandev92> si
<Aktiffisus> luego le di sudo apt-get update luego sudo apt-upgrade
<pandev92> si
<Aktiffisus> y me mando un error de que habia actualizaciones que no se instalaron
<Aktiffisus> grid me sugirio dar apt clean y apt remove
<Aktiffisus> lo hice y no elimino eso
<Aktiffisus> fui all centro de actualizaciones
<pandev92> mhhh
<pandev92> pues deberias pasar en pastebin
<pandev92> el mensaje de error que te de
<Aktiffisus> vi uas entradas de  la ppa de libre office y las elimine desde la config del centro de actualizaciones y ahora me pide unas cinco actualiaciones pero no sé si debo instalarlas
<Aktiffisus> ademas en el foro en ingles e sugirieron upgrade a raring
<Aktiffisus> yo uso precice
<Aktiffisus> no se si mi sistema esta bien o echo un asco
<Aktiffisus> ni que comandos introducir
<Aktiffisus> ya quiero llorar
<pandev92> bueno ahi pues es un grave error
<Aktiffisus> estoy a punto de formatear
<Aktiffisus> el upgrade lo paré no se descargaron ni instalaron los paquetes
<pandev92> actualiza
<pandev92> si te las pide no te queda otra
<Aktiffisus> y dijo que todo volvio a la normalidad
<pandev92> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pandev92> que te hace?
<Aktiffisus> no se para que es eso
<pandev92> pon el comando
<pandev92> en la terminal
<Aktiffisus> puedes esperarme un segundo
<pandev92> ok
<Aktiffisus> mi prima va a la scuela
<pandev92> lol ok
<Aktiffisus> no te vayas te lo suplico
<pandev92> lool ok
<Aktiffisus> ya
<Aktiffisus> mira la actualizacion a quetzal no se completó se quedó a medias
<Aktiffisus> porque no descargó ni instaló ningun paquete
<Aktiffisus> boorré la ppa de libre office del centro de software e hice el apt remove y clean y me salio esto
<Aktiffisus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5667765/
<Aktiffisus> siigues ahi pandey?
<Aktiffisus> u_u
<pandev92> mhh a ver
<pandev92> pues ahi se supone que todo esta bien lol
<pandev92> mhhh haz el sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pandev92> y pasame el output
<Aktiffisus> ahi llo voy
<GridCube> Aktiffisus, :) estaba ocupado
<GridCube> Aktiffisus, tu tranquilo que no es el fin del mundo
<Aktiffisus> viejo ahora que hago
<GridCube> no pasa nada
<GridCube> Aktiffisus, ahi ahora el paste es mas tranquilo
<GridCube> ya no te sale toda la locura que salia antes
<GridCube> hace un sudo apt-get autoremove -f
<GridCube> y un autoclean -f
<GridCube> y ya deberias estar
<Aktiffisus> a ver
<Aktiffisus> espera
<Aktiffisus> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso no disponible temporalmente)
<Aktiffisus> E: No se pudo bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿quizás haya algún otro proceso utilizándolo?
<GridCube> tenes bloqueado dpkg
<GridCube> estas usando un update o el centro de software de ubuntu?
<GridCube> Aktiffisus, http://nsmlab.com.ar/archivos/116
<Aktiffisus> espera
<Aktiffisus> si que torpe
<Aktiffisus> perdon
<pandev92> mhh
<pandev92> a ver
<Aktiffisus> hizo actualizaaciones ym e pide reiniciar vengo
<GridCube> :)
<pandev92> creo que no sobrevivió
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> que mala onda chiqui
<pandev92> xD
<pandev92> yo no suelo aconsejar upgradear de una versión a otra
<pandev92> ya tuve dos malas pasadas xd
<Aktiffisus> Je lo siento me pidio reiniciar actualizó algo y se abrió el centro de actualizaciones y dice que el indice del soft está dañado
<Aktiffisus> que hago?
<Aktiffisus> Grid
<Aktiffisus> perdona la demora en el reinicio
<GridCube> Aktiffisus, no te preocupes
<GridCube> fijate otra ves hacer un update -f tu dpkg estaba bloqueado asi que capas que no se guardo
<GridCube> Aktiffisus, http://nsmlab.com.ar/archivos/116
<GridCube> lee eso tambien
<GridCube> tenes que hacer un dpkg -configure -a
<GridCube> eso pasa al agregar ppas a veces
<Aktiffisus> como superusuario el autoremove
<Aktiffisus> parece que el dpk g ya no está bloqueado
<Aktiffisus> pongo sudo update -f
<GridCube> sudo apt-get update -f
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> deberia actualizar tus indices, que que se queja el centro de actualizaciones
<Aktiffisus> que quiere decir laf
<GridCube> forzar
<Aktiffisus> baboso escriibi en la terminal ahor despues del aptget f
<Aktiffisus> que hago
<Aktiffisus> abro el centro de actualizaciones o que onda
<Aktiffisus> me pide reiniciar de nuevo
<Aktiffisus> reiinicio?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> fijate si ahora el centro de actualizaciones anda
<GridCube> o abri el USC
<Aktiffisus> a ver
<Aktiffisus> parece que anda pero hay un botoncito rojo y dice reiniciar para aplicar actualizaciones
<GridCube> seh
<Aktiffisus> dice que no hay actualizaciones no mandó error
<Aktiffisus> y esta ese botoncito reinicio?
<Aktiffisus> Grid reiinicio?
<GridCube> si quers
<GridCube> no paisa nada
<GridCube> ya deberias estar
<pandev92> la proxima vez
<pandev92> si tienes una particion home separada de la raiz
<pandev92> reinstala desde 0 la nueva versión
<TonetJallo> hola, tengo un problema, acabo de instalar xfce-desktop en mi ubuntu 13.04, pero al activar compiz no puedo seleccionar algunas ventanas como es el caso de libre office
<TonetJallo> talvez alquien tenga idea de por que sea eso
<pandev92> porque instalastes xcfe desktop
<pandev92> y no xubuntu?o.O
<TonetJallo> me dieron ganas de probar xubuntu sin tener que descrgar el iso :okay:
<pandev92> pues xD en principio sino me equivoco xubuntu no usa compiz
<pandev92> mhhh
<TonetJallo> pandev92, tu crees que ese sea el problema?
<pandev92> deberias buscar algun tuto
<pandev92> bueno si usas xubuntu, te evitabas el problema desde el principio xd
<TonetJallo> podrias darme la certeza de ello?, aqui el internet es una lata, me demoraria por lo menos 2 horas en descargar el iso
<pandev92> pues yo probe xubuntu y funcionaba todo ok
<pandev92> el problema es que no usa compiz
<pandev92> no se si es que tu quieres compiz para poder usar los 4 efectitos
<pandev92> que gráfica tienes?
<TonetJallo> mmmm... pues yo queria usar compiz... no solo 4 efectos, uso varios...
<pandev92> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-set-up-compiz-in-xubuntu-1210-or.html
<pandev92> prueba con esa guia
 * pandev92 no tiene nada de aprecio para compiz
<TonetJallo> prncipalmente ring switcher, expo, ventanas gelatinosas, etc etc
<TonetJallo> no recuerdo los nombres
<pandev92> prueba con esa guia
<TonetJallo> vere ese putorial...
<GridCube> TonetJallo, primero, instalar xubuntu es simplemetne sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<GridCube> no hay que bajar ningun iso
<GridCube> instalar xfce NO es instalar xubuntu
<GridCube> instalar xfce solamente causa mas problemas que beneficios
<GridCube> segundo
<GridCube> Compiz ya no esta soportado por nadie, usar compiz es una opcion para los que quieren dolores de cabeza
<TonetJallo> Y_Y
<pandev92> compiz no funciona ni bien en ubuntu, imaginate en otros entornos
<pandev92> no lo aconsejo para nada
<pandev92> buggy buggy
<GridCube> pero si queres usarlo igual tenes que hacer un compiz --replace desde alt-f2 para reemplazar xfwm4 por compiz, y luego usar el ccsm para configurar compiz
<TonetJallo> no existe algun metodo estable de composicion?
<GridCube> TonetJallo, xfce tiene su propio compositor
<TonetJallo> pero no tiene tantas opciones
<GridCube> pues no
<TonetJallo> a lo mucho sombras y transparencias
<GridCube> xfce es simple
<GridCube> si queres otras cosas hay otros escritorios
<GridCube> hace lo que tiene que hacer y lo hace bien
<pandev92> si quieres desktop con compositor, tienes 3 opciones, mutter y gnome shell, kwin y kde, y unity y compiz
<GridCube> no necesitas ventanas gelatinosas ni cubos ni fuego
<pandev92> ahora, gnome shell, tiene pocas opciones tambien
<pandev92> bueno no tiene ninguno yo diria
<GridCube> desconosco
<GridCube> he usado xfce desde hace años
<TonetJallo> bueno, ya entiendo por que tengo problemas con algunas ventanas y compiz
<pandev92> yo siempre fui usuario de kde, hace 4 meses, que me encontré con un bug de kwin
<TonetJallo> supongo que es algun bug por que no le encuentro logica ni solucion a que en algunas ventanas funcione y en otras no
<pandev92> probable que mezclar dos entornos diferentes
<pandev92> te esté provocando este bug
<GridCube> TonetJallo, probablemente sean apps gtk3
<GridCube> tiene bordes el usc?
<TonetJallo> GridCube, yo tambien pienso eso, pues justamente el problema es en hacer clic al borde para mover la ventana, esta se desenfoca
<TonetJallo> pero en Thunar y en el emulador de terminal, no hay ningun problema
<TonetJallo> solo en algunas ventanas como la de libre office
<GridCube> lol, hacer clic en el borde, estas en xfce, apreta alt y boton izquierdo del mouse para mover una ventana, el boton derecho para redimencionarla
<GridCube> libreoffice creo que es qt
<GridCube> aunque puede que sea gtk3
<pandev92> libreoffice es gtk2
<GridCube> fijate en el USC si el USC no tiene bordes es cosa de gtk3
<TonetJallo> perdonen mi ignoracia, que es USC?
<gabriel123> Buenas tardes. ¿Alguien sabe por que de un día para el otro se dejó de escuchar una de mis placas de sonido a pesar de que en Guindows anda? Los niveles de volumen están bien.
<pandev92> USC e sel centro de software
<pandev92> o.o
<pandev92> ubuntu software center
<TonetJallo> siempre desinstalo eso, de razon no sabia lo que era... prefiero hacerlo por consola
<TonetJallo> bueno lo probare
<TonetJallo> ahora estoy con gnome 3
<pandev92> loool?
<TonetJallo> entrare por xfce
<pandev92> pasa capturas de escritorio
<pandev92> para que podamos ver bien que pasa
<TonetJallo> ya vuelvo
<TonetJallo> ok ok
<TonetJallo> ya vuelvo
<pandev92> ok
<GridCube> gabriel123, checa que el sonido este saliendo por esa placa en pavucontrol
<gabriel123> GridCube aunque seleccione esa placa no la puedo hacer funcionar. En ese mixer las otras placas al mover el volumen hacen un sonidito. Esta no hace nada.
<TonetJallo> volvi
<GridCube> gabriel123, si, pero en pavucontrol vos podes decirle a un programa que salga por una placa u otra, puede ser que el programa no este enviando el sonido apropiadamente a ese device
<gabriel123> GridCube Entiendo eso pero a pesar de elegir esa placa como salida no pasa nada. Ya lo había probado a eso.
<TonetJallo> puedo abrir el usc sin problemas
<TonetJallo> incluso puedo mover la ventana
<GridCube> TonetJallo, tons debe ser otra cosa
<GridCube> desconosco que
<TonetJallo> eh hecho clic derecho en el borde de la ventana de libreoffice y me salieron las opciones del clic derecho en escritorio
<TonetJallo> como si el borde solo fuera visible mas no seleccionable
<GridCube> gabriel123, en la ultima solapa de pavucontrol tenes opciones de configuracion, cambialas por otras en el de la placa, tipo ponele Envolvente 2.1 o algo asi
<TonetJallo> lo mismo me pasa con nautilus
<GridCube> TonetJallo, nautilus es gtk3 seguro
<GridCube> ni idea TonetJallo
<GridCube> yo no usaria compiz
<TonetJallo> Y_Y ni modo, a dejar compiz
<gabriel123> GridCube ahí probé y no pasa nada.  Sigue sin funcionar.
<TonetJallo> a desinstalar compiz...!!!
<pandev92> probablemente es un bug de compi
<pandev92> z
<TonetJallo> lo mismo pienso yo...
<TonetJallo> bueno gracias amigos... tengo que ir a mi universidad
<TonetJallo> hasta pronto
<TonetJallo> bytes
<GridCube> gabriel123, hace sudo alsa force-unload y sudo alsa force-reload
<gabriel123> GridCube ahí probe y nada.
<GridCube> mmm que mal che
<gabriel123> GridCube Bueno me tengo que ir al laburo. Gracias por el intento igual.
<katen4977> Hola, tengo problemas para hacer un AP con mi tarjeta Wifi Atheros AR242X, necesito montar un AP con mi tarjeta en modo Master (no una ad-hoc) , lo intente de acuerdo a este manual "http://askubuntu.com/questions/180733/how-to-setup-a-wi-fi-hotspot-access-point-mode", todos los pasos salen bien, pero al final cuando intento conectar mi dispositivo (Ipod) este se autentifica, se le asigna una IP y una mascara de subred, pero despues de eso vu
<katen4977> elbe a autentificarse y se crea un bucle infinito, asi que al final nunca llega a conectarse correctamente, tengo estos LOGs cuando ejecuto "hostapd" en modo de depuracion http://paste.ubuntu.com/5667653/         kurama10 estaba intentando ayudarme hace algunas horas, pero tuve que ir a claces asi k me desconecte, pero ya regrese :).
<katen4977> Estoy usando Ubuntu 12.04LTS, alguna idea?
<mimecar> si no usas cifrado se conecta?
<katen4977> no, intente hacer el AP sin ningun cifrado y no se conecta
<mimecar> el firmware del ipod es el último?
<katen4977> no, es el 6.1 (10B144) con jalbreak
<mimecar> lo primero que deberías hacer es tenerlo actualizado
<mimecar> si se reinicia por un fallo de firmware poco podrás hacer en linux
<katen4977> Pero el objetivo de crear el AP es para poder interactuar con un "ElectricIMP" un dispositivo electronico programable que no es compatible con ad-hoc, uso el ipod solo para probar la red. El ipod no se reinicia y funciona perfectamente con cualquier otra red. Lo unico que pasa es que al parecer algo anda mal con el AP que intento crear y el ipod no logra conectarse.
<mimecar> cuando conectas a otro AP configurado de la misma forma se reinicia?
<katen4977> No he intentado conectar a otra AP por que solo tengo una PC, he intentado crear el AP con diferentes configuraciones del "hostapd.conf" pero no se conecta. El ipod no se reinicia, el problema es que no puede conectarse al AP.
<katen4977> Ok me voy, gracias por el interes mimecar :)
#ubuntu-es 2013-05-16
<Meganet> alguien que sepa java
<gabriel123> Hola. ¿Alguien sabe como volver a la vida mi Sound Blaster Audigy SE que dejo de funcionar después de una actualización de mi ubuntu 12.04? Tengo otras dos placas de audio y no sufrieron cambios.
<Bradford> :)
<aktifisus> hola necesito ayuda para instalar amd drivercatalits 13.4 propietario
<aktifisus> olvidé decir que estoy usando raring rain til
<Bradford> ._.
<aktifisus> Bradfordbuenas noches
<Bradford> Buenas :)
<aktifisus> me puede ayudar a instalar un driver amd catalyts con extension.run
<Bradford> No sé, no uso ubuntus :/
<aktifisus> bueno gracias de todas dormas
<Bradford> ñ_ñ
<Bradford> aktifisus: Hay otro usuario que pidió ayuda hacer exactamente 18 minutos :)
<aktifisus> jajaja para lo ismo ?
<aktifisus> Es que en ubuntu 12.04 solo le daba click derecho propiedades ejecutar como programa y se abria solo
<aktifisus> como programa de winbugs
<aktifisus> hola podrian ayudarme a instalar el driver 13.4 de catalyst amd en ubuntu 13 raring
<camilo_> Hola... tengo problemas con el audio de mi ubuntu
<aktifisus> yo necesito instalar un driver grafico
<camilo_> hace un momento estaba sonando muy bién le vaje el volumen completamente y ya no sonó más aunque le suba
<camilo_> auxilio
<gabriel123> camilo_ probaste reiniciando? Es muy loco el manejo del sonido en linux. El jack por ejemplo hay veces que arranca sin problemas y otras que tira errores y todo sin abrir nada antes. Alguno sabrá por que?
<aktifisus> yo una vez reinicie o fijate si no hay actualiaciones pendientes
<camilo_> si lo reinicié y nada
<gabriel123> quizas estes con el mismo problema que yo. De un día para otro me dejo de funcionar una de las placas de sonido y en guindos funciona bien.
<gabriel123> lamento no poder ayudarte mas que acompañandote en el sentimiento. Ja ja
<aktifisus> gabriel me puede ayudar
<gabriel123> aktifisus eso que pones es una pregunta o una afirmación ¿En que te puedo ayudar si yo tengo el mismo problema y no lo pude solucionar?
<camilo_> entiendo... snif
<camilo_> soy músico esto es nefasto
<aktifisus> mira necesito instalar el driver amd catalyts 13.4 en ubuntu 13 raring
<aktifisus> peroo no sé coomo
<aktifisus> y disculpe era una pregunta
<gabriel123> aktifisus yo tengo ubuntu studio 12.04 así no se como se instala en el 13.04. Puedo intentar darte alguna idea si te parece. ¿Lo pudiste bajar al driver de algún lado ya y no sabes como instalarlo o no sabés de donde sacar el driver?
<aktifisus> lo bajé de amd
<aktifisus> antes le daba click derecho
<aktifisus>  propiedades instalar como programa pero ahora no
<gabriel123> que extensión tiene el archivo que bajaste?
<aktifisus> .run
<aktifisus> bueno ,zip pero adentro hay un .run
<gabriel123> aktifisus Entiendo. Aunque parezca obvio te pregunto por las dudas. Lo descomprimiste primero y una vez descomprimido intentas darle permiso de ejecutable o estas intentando sin descomprimir?
<aktifisus> lo descomprimi le di permiso de ejecutable y lo abre en gedit
<aktifisus> antes en 12.04 lo abria inmediato
<gabriel123> aktifisus bien. no se como es la onda del 13.04 pero teóricamente en consola de comandos deberia funcionaar. Proba ejecutar esto desde consola en la carpeta donde tenes el driver: "sh ./[archivo].run"
<aktifisus> y no encuentroo en ningun sitio oficial como
<gabriel123> donde dice [archivo] pones el nombre del archivo tuyo
<gabriel123> aktifisus ¿Me seguís en lo que puse?
<aktifisus> si si te ssigo
<gabriel123> bien
<aktifisus> sh ruta nombre del archivo verdad?
<gabriel123> si estas dentro de la carpeta donde esta el archivo no hace falta. Sino si tenes que poner la ruta
<gabriel123> aktifisus un segundo!!!
<aktifisus> oye funciona
<gabriel123> buenísimo
<aktifisus> no espera me pide ejecutar eso como superusuario
<gabriel123> entonces pone lo mismo pero antes poné sudo. Es decir escribí: sudo sh ./[archivo].run
<gabriel123> te va a pedir la clave del superusuario
<aktifisus> Te amo estuve a punto de formatear y volver a la doce porque es lts
<aktifisus> pero me gusta la 13 es mas rapid
<aktifisus> yademas
<aktifisus> creo que para cuad
<aktifisus> cuando pasen los cinco meses (perdon teclado de lap)
<aktifisus> de soporte que tiene seguro formatearé y hagb
<aktifisus> habrá una nueva version lts?
<aktifisus> cuando sale la proxima lts?
<gabriel123> que bueno. Sos al primero que ayudo por este medio
<aktifisus> y creeme que me au
<gabriel123> No tengo idea de esas cosas no estoy tan al tanto
<aktifisus> ayudaste bien en el foro en ingles destrozaron mi ubuntu 12
<aktifisus> sabes cuando saldrá el proximo elt
<aktifisus> lts?
<aktifisus> o si los upgrades son seguros?
<gabriel123> aktifisus eso es lo que te digo que no tengo mucha idea. No ando muy al tanto. Solo conozco de lo que voy usando. Suerte
<aktifisus> los medidores de temperatura los sabes usar?
<aktifisus> es que mi lap se calienta muchisimo y lm sensors no me detectaba todo
<aktifisus> igual te pregunto chance lo sepas usar ademas como usas studio
<aktifisus> seguro que tienes que estar pendiente de eso
<gabriel123> no tengo idea de los sensores. Lo que me pasó a mi y parece que a mucha con mi misma compu (Acer Aspire 5441 o algo así) gente es que se calentaba y se reiniciaba asi que lo que hice fue hacerme una base con coolers de fuentes de alimentación
<gabriel123> que esta enfriandola todo el tiempo.
<gabriel123> Lo ideal era abrirla y limpiar donde se le llena de pelusa pero no pude encontrar la forma. Hasta que la pueda llevar a reparar la tengo así y no se reinicia
<aktifisus> yo tambien tengo una base enfriadora
<gabriel123> igual se calienta mucho? que raro
<aktifisus> coomo a los ochenta grados en actividad fuerte
<aktifisus> tecnicamente la lap es nueva imaginate abrirla
<aktifisus> y efectivamente es una acer
<aktifisus> dicen que de 60 a 80 C dicen que es normal
<gabriel123> Algo que me dijo un amigo ingeniero es que las bases enfriadoras no están bien hechas generalmente por que todos los ventiladores echan aire y lo que tendrian que hacer es generar una corriente de aire que siga a la que tiene la máquina
<gabriel123> no se si se entiende pero me pareció un concepto muy correcto cuando me lo dijo
<gabriel123> La solución seria que algunos echen aire y que otros chupen aire según las ventilaciones que la máquina ya tiene
<x1nux> http://x1nux.blogspot.com/2013/05/messenger-for-bbm-digital-dynamics-fail.html
<aktifisus> andale algo asi seria
<aktifisus> bueno voy a reiniciar y apagar la maquina no manches de haber sabido que era tan sencillo como lo hiciste
<aktifisus> mil gracias gabriel
<gabriel123> no hay de que aktifisus. Saludos y suerte
<camilo_> como accedo a la configuracion de sonido?
<camilo_> ubuntu12.10
<camilo_> no me suena
<camilo_> auxilio
<camilo_> como accedo a la configuracion de sonido?
<camilo_> no me suena
<camilo_> ubuntu12.10
<gabriel123> camilo_ te tiro una que me dijeron hoy. Tal vez tengas mejor suerte que yo, a mi no me anduvo. en consola pones "sudo alsa force-unload" y después "sudo alsa force-reload"
<camilo_> nada
<gabriel123> con "sudo alsamixer" podes entrar al mezclador alsa quizas por ahí...
<camilo_> hola nesecito ayuda con el sonido de ubuntu 13.04
<camilo_> dentrop de la internet profunda
<katen4977> Hola a todos, tengo problemas al montar un AP en modo Master (no ad-hoc) con mi tarjeta Wifi Atheros AR242x/AR542x; hago todo lo que dice este manual "http://askubuntu.com/questions/180733/how-to-setup-a-wi-fi-hotspot-access-point-mode", todos los pasos salen bien, pero cuando intento conectar un dispositivo (un ipod para probar la red), este no se enlaza, se le asigna una IP y una mascara de subred, pero nunca se acaba de enlazar. Aye
<katen4977> r kurama10 y mimecar intentaron ayudarme, pero ya era muy tarde y tube que desconectarme. Alguna idea? :)
<AlbertoM> Hola tengo ubuntu 12.04 alguien podria ayudarme a actualizar libre office a la ultima versión la vez pasada  con la ppa se causó un destroso en mi maquina por favor ayuda tuve que formatear
<AlbertoM> hola
<AlbertoM> Alguien puedeayudarme?
<katen4977> Hola, tengo problemas al montar un AP en modo Master (no ad-hoc) con mi tarjeta Wifi Atheros AR242x/AR542x; hago todo lo que dice este manual "http://askubuntu.com/questions/180733/how-to-setup-a-wi-fi-hotspot-access-point-mode", todos los pasos salen bien, pero cuando intento conectar un dispositivo (un ipod para probar la red), este no se enlaza, se le asigna una IP y una mascara de subred, pero nunca se acaba de enlazar. Ayer kurama
<katen4977> 10 y mimecar intentaron ayudarme, pero ya era muy tarde y tube que desconectarme. Que creen que puedo hacer? :)
<erAbuelo> prueba con otra cosa que no sea el ipod
<katen4977> erAbuelo: Gracias por contestar, acabo de probar con otra PC pero tampoco se conecta
<erAbuelo> que error te da ?
<katen4977> Esto es lo que sale cuando ejecuto "hostapd "en modo de depuracion http://paste.ubuntu.com/5670364/
<AlbertoM> hola tengo problemas para instalar la nueva version de libre office en ubuntu 12.04
<AlbertoM> me pueden ayudar?
<erAbuelo> katen4977: ahi no veo ningun error
<erAbuelo> katen4977:  que error te da el pc al intentar conectar ?
<erAbuelo> AlbertoM: si no dices cual es el problema no te podemos ayudar
<AlbertoM> Miren les explico es un poco largo desinstale libre office 3
<AlbertoM> con estos comandos
<AlbertoM> sudo  apt-get remove libreoffice*
<AlbertoM> y luego le di sudo apt-get autoclean y sudo apt-get autoremove
<katen4977> Es que no sale ningun error en la PC, al parecer todo esta bien, el problema es que la coneccion no se puede completar. Cuando intento conectar el ipod, puedo ver en el mismo ipod que se le asigna una IP y una mascara de subred, pero no se puede acabar de realizar la conexion.
<AlbertoM> Descargue el instalador de la pagina official de libre office
<erAbuelo> katen4977: le asigna una ip al pc ?
<AlbertoM> descomprimi el archivo navegue a la carpeta indicada de DEBS   e introduje el siguente comando
<AlbertoM>       sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<AlbertoM> al parecer se instaló pero cuando busque libre office no lo encontré
<AlbertoM> volví a repetir el proceso para eliminar libre ofice 4.03
<AlbertoM> e instale la version de libre office desde el software center, la version 3
<AlbertoM> temo haber dañado algun paquete
<AlbertoM> o algo soy totalmente nuevo
<erAbuelo> con esos pasos no puedes dañar nada
<AlbertoM> ahora la version 3 corre
<AlbertoM> pero como podria actualizar a la version 4  una vez intenté via ppa como me dijeron en el foro en ingles y la maquina se destrozó
<erAbuelo> katen4977: si le asigna una ip, porque dices que no funciona ?
<AlbertoM> perdon erabuelo creo que  te estamos agobiando
<erAbuelo> el problema de usar ppa o paquetes externos son los conflictos con los existentes
<erAbuelo> si no fuerzas nada y guardas una relacion de lo que hay antes de probar no tienes problema
<erAbuelo> AlbertoM: antes de hacer pruebas, haz lo siguiente
<AlbertoM> a ver te leo con atención
<erAbuelo> sudo dpkg --get-selections > paquetes-instalados.txt
<AlbertoM> sute lo pego en un pastebin verdad
<erAbuelo> no
<erAbuelo> eso es para guardar una lista de todo lo que tienes ahora mismo instalado
<erAbuelo> y poder volver luego
<AlbertoM> no salio nada pero puse el comando me pidio mi contraseña
<katen4977> Nop, lo que pasa es que: 1. ejecuto el comando hostapd, y el AP se crea desde la tarjeta de red Atheros de mi PC. 2.Intento conectar mi ipod al AP creado. 3. puedo ver en el mismo ipod que este logra autenticarse, y se le asigna una ip y una mascara de subred, pero la coneccion no se completa. El ipod se queda intentando conectarse pero nunca lo logra.
<AlbertoM> Que procede ?
<erAbuelo> AlbertoM: nada, ya tienes copia de todo por si algo va mal
<AlbertoM> Karen andamos en las mismas espero que se resuelva tu problema
<erAbuelo> katen4977: digo el pc
<AlbertoM> entonces ahora como hago la actualización a libre office 4-04
<AlbertoM> 4.03
<AlbertoM> perdon
<katen4977> erAbuelo: No entiendo la pregunra...me la puedes repetir por favor?
<katen4977> o formularla de otra manera?, no se mucho sobre protocolos wifi :)
<erAbuelo> katen4977: repito, al pc se le asigna una ip ?
<AlbertoM> er Abuelo es que he intentado esas dos cosas de la ppa  y de la instalación limpia y de plano ya he tenido que formatear cinco veces
<erAbuelo> AlbertoM: ahora tienes una lista de todo lo que esta instalado, ok?
<AlbertoM> se supone no?
<AlbertoM> solo se puso el comando pero no salio la lista
<AlbertoM> estoy en la terminal
<erAbuelo> la lista esta guardada
<erAbuelo> cat paquetes-instalados.txt
<erAbuelo> y la ves
<katen4977> No se..., no se como ver en la PC si es q se le ha asignado un IP antes de que se omplete la coneccion, (en el ipod si se puede ver)
<AlbertoM> si ya la veo
<AlbertoM> veo la lista
<erAbuelo> AlbertoM: ahora que quieres hacer ?
<AlbertoM> quiero libre office 4.03 en ubuntu 12.04
<erAbuelo> katen4977: el pc que usa, linux ?
<AlbertoM> es que el 3 no tiene buena compatibilidad con  word y mis gentes usan word
<erAbuelo> AlbertoM: vale, esta en los repos?
<katen4977> Si, Ubuntu 12.04LTS, ambos
<AlbertoM> no ssé
<AlbertoM> como le hago?
<erAbuelo> katen4977: en consola sudo ifconfig -a
<erAbuelo> AlbertoM: lo encuentras en el centro de software ?
<AlbertoM> pero en el centro de software descarga la version 3
<AlbertoM> y necesito la cuatro
<erAbuelo> vale entonces no esta
<erAbuelo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/libreoffice-4-0
<AlbertoM> espera
<AlbertoM> y luego seria sudo apt--get update y sudo apt-upgrade?
<erAbuelo> si
<AlbertoM> Es que eso destrozó el pc
<erAbuelo> vale pero ahora lo hacemos despacio :)
<AlbertoM> en la mañana
<erAbuelo> primero lo que te puse
<erAbuelo> que no hace daño :)
<AlbertoM> ya
<AlbertoM> me dijo que le puchara enter y le puse enter
<erAbuelo> esta ?
<AlbertoM> donde?
<erAbuelo> si ya lo hiciste
<AlbertoM> si ya lo hice
<katen4977> Nop, no se le asigna ninguna IP a la PC
<erAbuelo> ahora sudo apt-get update
<AlbertoM> vlvio a salir para que ponga otro comando
<erAbuelo> tampoco rompe nada
<AlbertoM> es que creeme que si rompio u_u
<erAbuelo> creeme tu a mi
<AlbertoM> de hecho habia encontrado un tuto que funcionó pero me dijeron que no debia usarlo porque era malo
<erAbuelo> sudo apt-get update
<AlbertoM> yo te creo
<AlbertoM> ahi va corriendo
<AlbertoM> ya terminó
<erAbuelo> ahora la parte peligrosa
<AlbertoM> miedo
<erAbuelo> sudo apt-get upgrade
<erAbuelo> y no le digas que si
<AlbertoM> ya no le dije que si
<AlbertoM> le digo que no?
<erAbuelo> nada, pega la salida en donde pueda verla
<AlbertoM> ahi va
<AlbertoM> alberto@alberto-AO725:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<AlbertoM> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<AlbertoM> Creando árbol de dependencias
<AlbertoM> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<AlbertoM> Los siguientes paquetes se han retenido:
<erAbuelo> aqui no
<AlbertoM>   libexttextcat-data libreoffice libreoffice-base libreoffice-base-core
<AlbertoM>   libreoffice-calc libreoffice-common libreoffice-core libreoffice-draw
<erAbuelo> usa pastebin
<AlbertoM>   libreoffice-emailmerge libreoffice-gnome libreoffice-gtk
<AlbertoM>   libreoffice-help-en-gb libreoffice-help-en-us libreoffice-help-es
<AlbertoM>   libreoffice-impress libreoffice-l10n-en-gb libreoffice-l10n-en-za
<AlbertoM>   libreoffice-l10n-es libreoffice-math libreoffice-style-tango
<AlbertoM>   libreoffice-writer python-uno
<AlbertoM> Se actualizarán los siguientes paquetes:
<AlbertoM>   fonts-opensymbol libicu48 liblcms2-2 libreoffice-filter-mobiledev
<AlbertoM>   libreoffice-java-common libreoffice-style-human libwpd-0.9-9 libwps-0.2-2
<AlbertoM>   uno-libs3 ure
<AlbertoM> 10 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 22 no actualizados.
<AlbertoM> Necesito descargar 12,5 MB de archivos.
<AlbertoM> Se liberarán 4.831 kB después de esta operación.
<AlbertoM> ¿Desea continuar [S/n]?
<AlbertoM> chin mejor la pego en paste bin lo siento
<AlbertoM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5670425/
<AlbertoM> una disculpa a ti y akaren si es que sigue aqui
<AlbertoM> katen abuelo una disculpa muy grande
<erAbuelo> vale por lo que veo la mayoria de paquetes de libreoffice estan retenidos
<AlbertoM> eso significa
<erAbuelo> que no lo va actualizar
<erAbuelo> dile que si
<AlbertoM> tonces?
<erAbuelo> le dijiste que si?
<AlbertoM> si le dije que si
<katen4977> erAbuelo: No le asigna Ip a la PC
<AlbertoM> mira en un tuto me encontré este comando en vez de sudo apt-get upgrade
<AlbertoM> ponian sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<AlbertoM> y parecia funconar pero me dijeron que era malo ese comando
<erAbuelo> eso no lo uses, te actualiza de version de ubuntu
<AlbertoM> ok
<AlbertoM> ta haciendo algo desde que le di que si parece que va a terminar
<erAbuelo> katen4977: mira en los logs a ver si te da algun mensaje de error en la conexion del pc
<AlbertoM> efectivamente no lo actualizó
<AlbertoM> que hago agbuelo
<erAbuelo> ahora desinstala el libreoffice 3
<AlbertoM> me quedaré inmovil hasta que me digas
<AlbertoM> a ver
<erAbuelo> sudo apt-get remove libreoffice
<AlbertoM> no le pongo nada de asterisco  ni doy apt autoclean o autoremove
<AlbertoM> verdad
<erAbuelo> cierto
<AlbertoM> ahi sigue libre office 3
<AlbertoM> lo acabo de ver
<AlbertoM> incluso hasta abre como si nada hubiera pasado
<AlbertoM> dice que utilice autoremove
<AlbertoM> te mando la entrada en paste bin?
<erAbuelo> si
<AlbertoM> abuelo aguantame
<erAbuelo> ?
<AlbertoM> que hay uchas cosas en la terminal y solo quiero ponerte lo que paso cuando
<AlbertoM> puse remove
<erAbuelo> da igual, pon todo
<katen4977> erAbuelo: Este es el archivo hostapd.log (http://paste.ubuntu.com/5670464/) y no aparece ningun error. En k otros archivos puedo ver si hay algun error?
<mtraker> buenas
<erAbuelo> katen4977: digo del pc que quiere conectar, no del host
<mtraker> alguien me puede recomendar algun programa para sincornizar musica con iphone 4 o mejor meto una maquina virtual con itunes?
<AlbertoM> voy
<AlbertoM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5670469/
<erAbuelo> vale ahora:
<AlbertoM> mttraker te juro que cuando pueda hacer eso te lo juro que lo haré oaunque podrias hacerlo con wine
<AlbertoM> no es necesariia toda una maquina virtal
<AlbertoM> continue Abuelo
<erAbuelo> sudo apt-get remove libreoffice-base libreoffice-base-core libreoffice-calc libreoffice-common libreoffice-core libreoffice-draw libreoffice-emailmerge libreoffice-gnome libreoffice-gtk libreoffice-help-en-gb libreoffice-help-en-us libreoffice-help-es libreoffice-impress libreoffice-l10n-en-gb libreoffice-l10n-en-za libreoffice-l10n-es libreoffice-math libreoffice-style-tango libreoffice-writer python-uno
<mtraker> AlbertoM: y con wine irá bien?
<AlbertoM> dicen que si pero yo ya no quiero usar win e
<AlbertoM> abuelo
<AlbertoM> le doy que si
<erAbuelo> vale
<erAbuelo> cuando acabe avisa
<AlbertoM> ahi va
<AlbertoM> ya akabo
<AlbertoM> pastebin?
<AlbertoM> abue
<AlbertoM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5670484/
<AlbertoM> que procede
<katen4977> erAbuelo: Ok este es mi syslog (http://paste.ubuntu.com/5670474/) al parecer hay un problema con el timpo que tarda la sociacion, puedes verlo, desde la linea 20 a la 24, pero no entindo muy bien la verdad.
<AlbertoM> por cierto mtraker no me lo tomes a groseria realmente soy noob
<erAbuelo> AlbertoM: ahora, sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<erAbuelo> katen4977: lo tienes sin clave ?
<AlbertoM> esto instala la version 4?
<katen4977> si, esta sin codigo para probar
<AlbertoM> a guevo está instalando la cuatro
<AlbertoM> parece que si
<AlbertoM> Abue tengo otras preguntas que hacerte si esto se soluciona
<AlbertoM> de verdad que eres el unico que me ha tenido paciencia
<erAbuelo> pero como aparece en el hostap ssid=test y en el log del pc ssid=atheros5k ?
<AlbertoM> no veo pero veo que está leyendo la ppa
<AlbertoM> me imagino que va a tardar un monton mi conexion es de un mega
<erAbuelo> depende del tamaño de la descarga
<erAbuelo> katen4977: pero como aparece en el hostap ssid=test y en el log del pc ssid=atheros5k ? <-
<AlbertoM> normalmente el paquete completo tarda como media hora
<erAbuelo> pues me voy a comer, luego me cuentas que tal :)
<katen4977> Wow, eso es my extraño, mi archivo hostapd.conf esta con "ssid=atheros5k" (http://paste.ubuntu.com/5670501/) y cuando busco la red con algun dispositivo aparece tambien como atheros5k
<AlbertoM> oye abuelo
<AlbertoM> va en el noventa porciento
<AlbertoM> ya va a pasar
<AlbertoM> el abuelo me estaba ayudando con la instalacion de libre office
<AlbertoM> pero ahora  veo que se instalo una version 4.02
<AlbertoM> como puedo actualizarla a la 4.03 en ubuntu 12.04
<erAbuelo> ya toi
<AlbertoM> abuelo creo que causé destrosos
<katen4977> hola otra vez elAbuelo...
<katen4977> erAbuelo jejeje perdon
<erAbuelo> hola otra vez
<erAbuelo> AlbertoM: que rompiste :)
<AlbertoM> vi que se instalo la version 4.2 de libbre office
<AlbertoM> asi que desinstalé la pppa
<AlbertoM> como dicen en este tuto
<AlbertoM> http://diversidadyunpocodetodo.blogspot.mx/2013/02/ppa-purge-eliminar-agregar-repositorio-fuentes-software-ubuntu.html
<AlbertoM> y de ahi no sé que paso
<AlbertoM> estoy como al principio sin libre office ni nada
<AlbertoM> puedo recuperar todo desde el archivo que me dijiste?
<AlbertoM> para volver a intentar instalar la 4.03?
<erAbuelo> que hiciste exactamante
<AlbertoM>  sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<AlbertoM> luego sudo ppa-purge ppa: Libreoffice/Libreoffice-4
<katen4977> erAbuelo no entiendo que pasa con mi AP, al parecer todo esta bien...
<erAbuelo> katen4977: comprobaste lo de los ssid distintos ?
<AlbertoM> luego luego le di a todo que si
<AlbertoM> luego puse sudo apt-get remove libre office
<AlbertoM> sudo apt-get autoclean  y autoremove
<erAbuelo> espero que pusieras libreoffice xD
<AlbertoM> como?
<erAbuelo> [14:40]      AlbertoM | luego puse sudo apt-get remove libre office  <--
<AlbertoM> ah lo tengo que volver a instalar?
<AlbertoM> tengo que instalar el 3?
<erAbuelo> no
<AlbertoM> otra vez?
<AlbertoM> ya no lo instalé de nuevo
<katen4977> sip, el archivo .log era uno viejo de los primeros intentos k hice... Pero en mi hostapd.conf esta todo bien con el SSID=atheros5k y al buscar con otros dispositivos tambien sale atheros5k
<AlbertoM> ahora que no tengo libre office por ningun lado
<AlbertoM> como lo instalo
<AlbertoM> ?
<erAbuelo> AlbertoM: probaste bajando el libreoffice directamente de su pagina ?
<AlbertoM> si y lo instalo desempaqueto y todo y no pasa nada
<erAbuelo> katen4977: paste la configuracion del hostap
<AlbertoM> es como si no hiciera nada
<AlbertoM> tengo el archivo tar
<erAbuelo> AlbertoM: hazlo, y avisame cuando acabes
<erAbuelo> tar no
<erAbuelo> deb
<AlbertoM> y lo tengo extraido
<AlbertoM> hay una carpeta que dice debs
<erAbuelo> AlbertoM: bajaste los tres archivos ?
<katen4977> Aki esta, es super simple: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5670501/
<AlbertoM> siipi
<erAbuelo> AlbertoM: pastea lo que queda al descomprimir
<AlbertoM> es que lo descomprimi en una carpeta de descargas
<AlbertoM> y tengo un monton de debs
<erAbuelo> vale pues ls -l carpeta y pastea lo que sale
<AlbertoM> dame un segundo voy a despertara   mi novia
<AlbertoM> y te posteo eso va?
<AlbertoM> ahorita me dices como please
<AlbertoM> a ver
<AlbertoM> como veo el contenido de la carpeta deb
<AlbertoM> ya estoy en ella en la terminal
<erAbuelo> katen4977: metele esto hw_mode=g
<erAbuelo> AlbertoM: ls -l
<katen4977> ok
<AlbertoM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5670664/
<AlbertoM> ya estuvo
<AlbertoM> voy al cuarto para hablarle a mi novia ppero andaré con un ojo a gato y otro al garabato
<AlbertoM> ok?
<AlbertoM> asi que prosigue con los pasos
<erAbuelo> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<erAbuelo> y cuando termine: sudo apt-cache search libreoffice
<erAbuelo> y lo pasteas
<AlbertoM> no salio completo en la terminal
<AlbertoM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5670683/
<AlbertoM> y no se instaló
<erAbuelo> veo que aun sigue el 4.03 por ahi
<erAbuelo> sudo apt-get update
<erAbuelo> que error te dio la instalacion ?
<AlbertoM> pues no sé la verdad solo sé que no se instaló parecio que si
<AlbertoM> no dio ningun error
<erAbuelo> porque dices que no se instaló?
<katen4977> K tal, tampoco se conecta, aque esta el syslog del pc cliente: paste.ubuntu.com/5670684/        Y aki lo k sale cuando ejecuto hostapd -d hostapd.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/5670689/
<AlbertoM> por que busco en el laucher  y trato de abrir archivos de odf
<AlbertoM> y no hay aplicacion instalada
<AlbertoM> busco en el iconito de ubuntu libre y no sale nada
<erAbuelo> katen4977: ahora el problema que tienes es con la configuracion del dhcp-server en el host
<erAbuelo> AlbertoM: eso da igual
<erAbuelo> AlbertoM: no dio error no ?
<AlbertoM> vono no dio error pero no puedo abrir docuemntos ni  sale en las aplicaciones
<erAbuelo> AlbertoM: ahora haz, sudo dpkg -L libreoffice
<erAbuelo> y pastea lo que sale
<AlbertoM> nvaya n en el software center
<AlbertoM> en la misma carpeta verdad
<erAbuelo> en un terminal, da igual donde lo hagas
<AlbertoM> pero ubico la carpeta en la terminal o no?
<erAbuelo> da igual
<AlbertoM> mira esta chiquito
<AlbertoM> [sudo] password for alberto:
<AlbertoM> El paquete `libreoffice' no está instalado.
<AlbertoM> Utilice dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) para examinar archivos,
<AlbertoM> y dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) para listar su contenido.
<AlbertoM> alberto@alberto-AO725:~$
<AlbertoM> voy al cuarto abuelito
 * GeMiNniS buenas tardes
<AlbertoM> Que procede?
<erAbuelo> AlbertoM: el nick solo es eso, no soy abuelo xD
<AlbertoM> ya sé pero me gusta ecirte asi ñ_ñ
<AlbertoM> le tenia mucho cariño a  mi abuelo
<AlbertoM> yo no se si soy
<AlbertoM> pero ahora que le hago
<erAbuelo> sudo apt-cache search --names-only libreoffice
<erAbuelo> y lo que salga pegalo en pastebin
<katen4977> ok, estoy viendo "http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/16340262/Crear-hotspot-con-hostapd-en-ubuntu-12-04-12-10-mint-13-14.html" y dice que debo configurar los archivos /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf y  /etc/default/isc-dhcp-server...Crees que esta bien configurarlos como dice?
<AlbertoM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5670733/
<erAbuelo> katen4977:  en principio si
<erAbuelo> AlbertoM: ya hiciste lo de sudo dpkg -i *.deb en donde estan los archivos deb del libreoffice?
<katen4977> ok...entonces pruebo con eso
<AlbertoM> sipi
<AlbertoM> lo vuelvo a hacer?
<erAbuelo> no
<erAbuelo> sudo apt-cache policy libreoffice
<AlbertoM> paste.ubuntu.com/5670749/
<AlbertoM> ta raro no?
<erAbuelo> no sino lo has instalado
<erAbuelo> espera
<AlbertoM> ok
<erAbuelo> AlbertoM: sudo apt-cache search libreoffice4
<AlbertoM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5670758/
<AlbertoM> vezz es raro es raro ahi dice que estan
<GridCube> y?
<AlbertoM> y no estan
<AlbertoM> erdAbuelo
<GridCube> cambia de origenes
<AlbertoM> es que el problema esta largo tal vez te lo explique mejor
<AlbertoM> él realmente ya sabes que soy noob
<AlbertoM> hace rato que me echaste la mano  Grid de plano la compu no prendió por la ppa que estaba mal y todo y de plano formatee
<GridCube> AlbertoM, anda a tus origenes de software y elegi otro pais como tu fuente de origenes, actualiza tu apt get e intenta de nuevo
<GridCube> AlbertoM, que mal che
<erAbuelo> AlbertoM: ya tienes el base instalado, te falta la ayuda y el entorne en español
<AlbertoM> no hombre si puse servidor principal
<GridCube> ok
<AlbertoM> a ver
<GridCube> tons es como dice erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> AlbertoM: bajaste 3 archivos tar no?
<erAbuelo> descomprimiste los 3 ?
<AlbertoM> sip  y descomprimi los tres pero solo instalé uno
<AlbertoM> a ver
<erAbuelo> vale
<erAbuelo> ahora lo mismo de antes: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<erAbuelo> en cada directorio de los otros 2
<erAbuelo> y luego en el primero tienes un directorio desktop-integration
<erAbuelo> entras y lo mismo
<erAbuelo> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<erAbuelo> y ya tienes el libreoffice4 instalado
<AlbertoM> ah ok entonces primero descomprimo los otros dos y hago ese sudo y luego voy all desktop integration
<erAbuelo> si
<AlbertoM> que rollo
<AlbertoM> ok
<erAbuelo> no
<erAbuelo> sudo for i in *.tar.gz; do
<erAbuelo> sudo tar -xzf $i
<erAbuelo> sudo cd ${i%.tar.gz}
<erAbuelo> cd DEBS
<erAbuelo> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<erAbuelo> cd ..
<erAbuelo> cd ..
<erAbuelo> done
<erAbuelo> algo asi xD
<AlbertoM> aver aguantame que ya me andas diciendo otra  cosa
<AlbertoM> de hecho ya los tengo todos descomprimidos solo navego al a carpeta y pongo
<AlbertoM> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<erAbuelo> si
<AlbertoM> estoy en la carpeta desde la terminal
<katen4977> Ok cmabie los archivos /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf y /etc/default/isc-dhcp-server segun este manual "http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/16340262/Crear-hotspot-con-hostapd-en-ubuntu-12-04-12-10-mint-13-14.html"... Pero igual no puedo realizar la conexion...Aki el syslog de la PC cliente http://paste.ubuntu.com/5670781/        Y el resultado del hostapd en la PC host http://paste.ubuntu.com/5670785/
<AlbertoM> abuelo ya aparece
<erAbuelo> katen4977: reiniciaste el dhcpc-server?
<AlbertoM> espera que no queda en español
<erAbuelo> abrelo y configuralo en español
<katen4977> Tengo k reiniciar la makina o hay algun comando para reiniciar el dhcp-service?
<katen4977> dhcp-server...perdon
<AlbertoM> espera
<AlbertoM> dejame ver
<AlbertoM> es que dice que faltann dependencias o algo asi
<erAbuelo> prueba con sudo service dhcpcd restart
<erAbuelo> katen4977: prueba con sudo service dhcpcd restart
<katen4977> ME sale dhcpcd: unrecognized service
<erAbuelo> katen4977: prueba con sudo service isc-dhcp-server restart ?
<erAbuelo> yo no uso el isc-dhcp
<katen4977> ok, me sale: stop: Unknown instance:
<katen4977> isc-dhcp-server start/running, process 6668
<AlbertoM> sudo dpkg -i *.deb ya yay ayayayayayayayyaayayaya
<erAbuelo> ??
<AlbertoM> quedo
<AlbertoM> puedo pedirte otro favor ?
<erAbuelo> katen4977: entonces no estaba funcionando
<erAbuelo> AlbertoM: rapido que marcho
<AlbertoM> solo quiero saber que no rompi nada que el sistema esta bien y que libre office i se instaló todo y no le falta nada
<AlbertoM> hay alguna forma o comando para comprobarlo?
<erAbuelo> AlbertoM: sudo apt-get -f install
<katen4977> ok...entonces que tengo k puedo hacer?
<erAbuelo> katen4977: supuestamente ya esta funcionando
<AlbertoM> osea es que ya quedó ya funciona solo quiero cerciorarme de que todo esta bien
<erAbuelo> katen4977: compruebalo con sudo ps ax|grep dhcp
<AlbertoM> con ese comando puedo?
<erAbuelo> AlbertoM: dale
<katen4977> me sale: 6748 pts/4    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto dhcp
<katen4977> pruevo la red otra vez?
<erAbuelo> katen4977: si
<AlbertoM> dice 0 en todos en actualiados no actualizados  se instalaran y todo
<erAbuelo> pues ya está no tienes nada roto
<AlbertoM> en windows habia un comando que se llamaba sfc scan now que te checaba integridad de programas y sistema esto es similar?
<erAbuelo> aqui no hace falta
<AlbertoM> para un tonto como yo si
<katen4977> Nada no conecta :(
<AlbertoM> soy muy inseguro
<AlbertoM> u_u
<AlbertoM> Katen que tienes si se puede saber
<erAbuelo> me tengo que ir, suerte katen4977
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<katen4977> Trato de hacer unAccesPoint con mi tarjeta de red Wifi  pero no funciona...
<katen4977> gracias por todo  bye erAbuelo
<AlbertoM> uhhh  nunca he usado un acces point
<AlbertoM> creeme que me gustaria ayudarte
<AlbertoM> lo lamento
<katen4977> Esta bien...kreo k es cosa de mi tarjeta k es una de esas no completamente soportadas por ubuntu...
<katen4977> Ok...yo tambien me voy...ten un buen dia AlbertoM...bye
<AlbertoM> suerte
<AlbertoM> alguien me ppuede ayudar ahora a bajar la frecuencia de mi cpu y a monitorear la temp de la cpu hdd y gpu
<AlbertoM> ?
<AlbertoM> por favor se que son muchas molestias
<AlbertoM> alguien me ppuede ayudar ahora a bajar la frecuencia de mi cpu y a monitorear la temp de la cpu hdd y gpu
<AlbertoM> ? 08:56:06
<AlbertoM> por favor se que son muchas molestias 08:56:14
<pandev92> bajate jupiter
<pandev92> si es que aun se desarolla...
<pandev92> para ver la temperatura, ponte lm sensors
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> Hola
<n-iCe> Cómo se llama cuando arrastras una ventana hacia arriba y se maximiza? o a un lado y se pone a la mitad de la pantalla?
<GridCube> magnetic resize?
<n-iCe> Así se llama?
<n-iCe> Hay que instalar compiz o muchas cosas para que jale?
<GridCube> en que?
<n-iCe> ubuntu
<GridCube> en xfce 4.10 ya viene por defecto :3
<GridCube> ni idea en ubuntu
<GridCube> creo que funciona
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<AlbertoM> hola necesito ayuda para instalar y configurar lm sensors
<AlbertoM> y alguna interfas grafica que me muestre las temps de mi cpu gpu y etc
<n-iCe> sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<n-iCe> A todo dale YES
<n-iCe> correlo con sensors
<n-iCe> Y pon un applet en tu barra y ya, o conky
<AlbertoM> espera
<AlbertoM> heintentado conky
<AlbertoM> pero a ver
<AlbertoM> oye pero lm sensors cuando doy sensors detect
<AlbertoM> y luego sensors solo me muestra las temps del cpu
<oye> .
<AlbertoM> hola
<n-iCe> AlbertoM: ya corriste run sensors-detect  ?
<AlbertoM> si sudo-sensors-detect
<n-iCe> Y yes a todo?
<AlbertoM> yes a todo
<n-iCe> Ahora, sudo gedit mkdev.sh
<n-iCe> Y ponle todo lo que está aquí: http://pastebin.com/ZaisHHBy
<n-iCe> Y guardalo
<n-iCe> hazlo ejecutable con: chmod 755 mkdev.sh
<n-iCe> Y después: sudo ./mkdev.sh
<AlbertoM> pue eñ texto está en blanco
<n-iCe> ve de nuevo
<n-iCe> Todo lo que está aquí: http://pastebin.com/ZaisHHBy
<n-iCe> No está en blanco
<n-iCe> Empieza así: #!/bin/bash
<AlbertoM> ah si aguanta
<AlbertoM> ya lo guardé
<n-iCe> Ahora lo de más
<n-iCe> demás
<AlbertoM> alberto@alberto-AO725:~$  sudo ./mkdev.sh
<AlbertoM> /dev/i2c-0
<AlbertoM> mknod: «/dev/i2c-0»: El archivo ya existe
<AlbertoM> alberto@alberto-AO725:~$
<AlbertoM> siguen apareciendo sólo los del cpu
<n-iCe> espera
<n-iCe> manda
<n-iCe> sudo sensors-detect
<n-iCe> y dale yes a todo otra vez
<AlbertoM> voy
<AlbertoM> YA Y AHORA
<AlbertoM> perdon las mayusculas
<n-iCe> ok
<n-iCe> nano /etc/modules
<n-iCe> Agrega esto: http://pastebin.com/yXSdUGCM
<n-iCe> Y guardalo
<AlbertoM> no entiendo
<AlbertoM> pongo el primero o el que está abajo de raw
<n-iCe> gedit /etc/modules
<n-iCe> TE abre un documento con cosas
<n-iCe> ahí pegas todo lo que está en el link que te di
<n-iCe> desde el # I2C adapter drivers
<n-iCe> hasta el final
<AlbertoM> desde donde lo pegoo osea
<AlbertoM> esta el archivo asi
<AlbertoM> 	
<AlbertoM>     # I2C adapter drivers
<AlbertoM>     i2c-viapro
<AlbertoM>     i2c-isa
<AlbertoM>     # I2C chip drivers
<AlbertoM>     eeprom
<AlbertoM>     it87
<AlbertoM> perdon
<AlbertoM> # /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
<AlbertoM> #
<AlbertoM> # This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
<AlbertoM> # at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.
<AlbertoM> lp
<AlbertoM> rtc
<AlbertoM> desde el segundo signo de gato?
<n-iCe> hasta abajo de todo
<n-iCe> siempre
<n-iCe> al final dale control + v
<n-iCe> pa pegar
<n-iCe> y guardalo
<AlbertoM> me dice error guardando permiso denegado
<n-iCe> usaste sudo?
<AlbertoM> segun yo si
<AlbertoM> deja pruebo de nuevo
<AlbertoM> ya no use sudo ñ_ñ
<AlbertoM> ahora que va
<n-iCe> sudo /etc/init.d/module-init-tools
<AlbertoM> alberto@alberto-AO725:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/module-init-tools
<AlbertoM> Usage: /etc/init.d/module-init-tools COMMAND
<AlbertoM> que prosigue?
<n-iCe> sudo /etc/init.d/module-init-tools restart
<n-iCe> así sí jaló?
<AlbertoM> no sé pongo sensors otra vez
<AlbertoM> o sensors detect?
<AlbertoM> o que onda
<n-iCe> no
<n-iCe> pon el comando otra vez
<n-iCe> con restart
<n-iCe> sudo /etc/init.d/module-init-tools restart
<AlbertoM> alberto@alberto-AO725:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/module-init-tools restart 11:58:58
<AlbertoM> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<AlbertoM> utility, e.g. service module-init-tools restart
<AlbertoM> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<AlbertoM> Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) and then start(8) utilities,
<AlbertoM> e.g. stop module-init-tools ; start module-init-tools. The restart(8) utility is also available.
<AlbertoM> module-init-tools stop/waiting
<n-iCe> ponlo entonces, service module-init-tools restart
<n-iCe> sudo service module-init-tools restart
<AlbertoM> alberto@alberto-AO725:~$ sudo service module-init-tools restart
<AlbertoM> stop: Unknown instance:
<AlbertoM> module-init-tools stop/waiting
<AlbertoM> alberto@alberto-AO725:~$
<AlbertoM> mp verdad
<n-iCe> ahora, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/local
<n-iCe> Y ponle hasta abajo: alias char-major-89 i2c-dev
<n-iCe> Y guardalo
<n-iCe> Fijate otra vez que en: sudo gedit /etc/modules
<n-iCe> Estén estos:
<AlbertoM> el  archivo está en blanco
<n-iCe> it87
<n-iCe> i2c-viapro
<n-iCe> i2c-isa
<n-iCe> No importa AlbertoM agregalo
<AlbertoM> solo esos o todos los que me diste en el paste bin
<n-iCe> lee otra vez
<n-iCe> Y entiende
<n-iCe> EL de alias va en modpribe.d/local
<n-iCe> Y los otros deben estar en /etc/modules/
<AlbertoM> el  archivo qe me dijiste que pusiera alias está en blanco no hay pex pongo el alias asi a lo seco y lo guardo
<n-iCe> no importa
<n-iCe> ponlo y guardalo
<AlbertoM> disculpa la novates y la idiorancia pero pongo alias tambien o solo char...
<n-iCe> balias char-major-89 i2c-dev
<n-iCe> alias char-major-89 i2c-dev
<n-iCe> tal cual te lo di
<AlbertoM> ok ya revisé ambos archivoa gregue el alias y verifique que los indicadoores de viaro isa etc estuviern alli
<AlbertoM> que procede?
<n-iCe> y si están?
<n-iCe> ahora: sudo update-modules
<AlbertoM> ssi
<AlbertoM> alberto@alberto-AO725:~$ sudo update-modules
<AlbertoM> sudo: update-modules: orden no encontrada
<AlbertoM> alberto@alberto-AO725:~$
<n-iCe> ok
<n-iCe> pon sensors
<n-iCe> sudo sensors
<AlbertoM> los dos de siempre
<n-iCe> has logout
<n-iCe> O reinicia
<n-iCe> Para que se carguen los modulos
<n-iCe> o cargalos manualmente
<n-iCe> sudo modprobe i2c-sensor
<n-iCe> sudo modprobe i2c-viapro
<n-iCe> sudo modprobe i2c-isa
<n-iCe> sudo modprobe it87
<AlbertoM> reinicio
<n-iCe> pon cada uno de esos
<n-iCe> y ya
<n-iCe> y dale sensors
<AlbertoM> aver
<AlbertoM> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/local, it will be ignored in a future release.
<AlbertoM> FATAL: Module i2c_sensor not found.
<AlbertoM> alberto@alberto-AO725:~$
<n-iCe> pon sensors
<AlbertoM> igual
<AlbertoM> reinicio?
<n-iCe> no creo que cambie entonces
<n-iCe> tu tarjeta madre es soportada?
<AlbertoM> no se
<n-iCe> http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Devices
<AlbertoM> es una compu acer aspire one 725
<AlbertoM> ni sé que tarjeta madre tiene
<AlbertoM> pero se que hay un comando que ve la temp del gpu
<n-iCe> lspci
<AlbertoM> y si lo ponia salia
<AlbertoM> pero no me acuerdo que comando es
<AlbertoM> lspci
<AlbertoM> ?
<n-iCe> lspci es pa ver tus cosas
<n-iCe> qué ubuntu usas
<AlbertoM> 12.04
<n-iCe> Debería de salir
<n-iCe> O no es soprotada
<AlbertoM> perame
<AlbertoM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5671469/
<AlbertoM> como lo vez
<AlbertoM> nice
<AlbertoM> ni-iCe
<n-iCe> eu
<n-iCe> Pues no debe ser soportada
<n-iCe> Por eso no sale
<AlbertoM> hummm
<AlbertoM> los cambios que hicimos
<AlbertoM> no afectan en nada ?
<AlbertoM> supongo está raro
<AlbertoM> te puedo pedir otro favor?
<n-iCe> eu
<n-iCe> reinicia
<n-iCe> y prueba
<n-iCe> yo lo haría
<AlbertoM> a ver pues perame
<AlbertoM> le puse sensors y no salio nada
<GridCube> AlbertoM, tenes que tener un programa que lea los lmsensors
<AlbertoM> tengo p sensor
<AlbertoM> y solo lee los cpu y el hd
<AlbertoM> en temperatura
<AlbertoM> me gusta porque se queda en la barra de arriba
<AlbertoM> conky me ha dado problemas
<AlbertoM> como que se tilda l maquina y e ve feo
<AlbertoM> creo que ya se fueron
<AlbertoM> bueno voy a descansar Grid  e otro chico y er abuelo mil gracias por su ayuda
<AlbertoM> invaluable
<gabriel123> Hola de nuevo. ¿Alguien sabe por que mi Sound Blaster Audigy SE a pesar de funcionar en guin no anda en ubuntu? Andubo un tiempo y sola dejó de funcioanar. No es problema de mixer. Está todo en alto.
<gabriel123> en guindows quise decir
<mimecar> si no das más detalles, no
<gabriel123> Tengo otras dos placas de sonido y funcionan perfectamente
<gabriel123> más detalles como que mimecar?
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<gabriel123> tengo ubuntustudio 12.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<gabriel123> Si. El sistema la detecta a la placa y con el chip correcto CA0106
<mimecar> ¿has mirado si esta tarjeta tiene alguna incompatibilidad con ubuntu?
<gabriel123> ALSA la soporta y funcionaba perfectamente hasta que dejo de andar solo en linux
<mimecar> ubuntu usa pulse audio
<philipballew> chilicuil, when you down for a google hangout?
<mimecar> ¿qué ha cambiado en tu sistema?
<gabriel123> nada
<gabriel123> que yo sepa
<mimecar> no lo creo
<mimecar> has instalado programas o actualizaciones?
<gabriel123> las actualizaciones ya te he dicho que si las tengo activadas y cada vez que me dice que hay algo nuevo las instalo
<chilicuil> philipballew: hi there, at 9:00 pm (UTC-6)
<mimecar> si inicias con el live cd la tarjeta funciona?
<gabriel123> eso no lo he probado
<philipballew> chilicuil, alright, so 9pm utc or 9pm your time?
<gabriel123> si te quedas ahí lo intento
<gabriel123> tendria que buscar el live
<mimecar> tienes que usar la misma versión que está instalada
<gabriel123> no encuentro la copia. ¿Cual sería el plan si funciona con el live CD?
<mimecar> en ese caso crear un usuario nuevo en el sistema y probar
<chilicuil> philipballew: 9pm my time, which would be 3:00 am of tomorrow at international time, however since, we're so close, it probably means 9:00pm to you, or 10:00pm, I can send you an email 10 minutes before
<gabriel123> voy a buscar la copia entonces
<philipballew> tweet at me so (direct message) it will go to my cell phone?
<philipballew> chilicuil, ^
<chilicuil> philipballew: got it, then I'll see you at 9:00pm, have a nice day! =)
<philipballew> chilicuil, alright, see you at 7 my time
<gabriel123> te pregunto una cosa mimecar. ¿Iniciando con el LiveCD obtendríamos otra información además de saber si la placa funciona en linux? Por que si no es el caso yo sé que la placa antes andaba y no haría falta probar eso.
<mimecar> el live cd es para saber si ahora la placa funciona
<gabriel123> mimecar pero hombre ja ja te digo que en windows si funciona. Tengo los dos sistemas en mi máquina. La placa no se rompió y el linux alguna vez me la hizo funcionar.
<mimecar> gabriel123, ok, entonces haz lo que quieras
<mimecar> si ya sabes seguro que el driver que usa ubuntu en el live cd funciona sin problemas
<gabriel123> mimecar no te enojes lo que digo es que me ibas a hacer buscar el Live CD solo para probar algo que ya sé
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo y si sigue el problema, estoy sin ideas
<gabriel123> mimecar bueno pruebo con eso. Muchas gracias por tu tiempo
<gabriel123> mimecar cree un nuevo usuario y entre con el y nada
<gabriel123> pasa igual que con mi usuario normal
<gabriel123> ¿Alguien sabe por que mi Sound Blaster Audigy SE a pesar de funcionar en win2s no anda en ubuntu? Anduvo un tiempo y sola dejó de funcionar. No es problema de mixer. Está todo en alto.
<gabriel123> mimecar (para que lo veas después) Si no estoy entendiendo mal ALSA es la capa de drivers así que cuando pongo que ALSA me reconoce la tarjeta y me corregis diciendo que Ubuntu usa PulseAudio no aportas mucho
<gabriel123> sino mirá http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Pulseaudio-diagram-es.svg
<gabriel123> mimecar Insisto en que no es para que te enojes ni mucho menos. Si estoy preguntando algo no es por que me las se todas pero algunas cositas entiendo y muuuuchas veces entre preguntando por este mismo tema
<gabriel123> y no consigo que me ayuden más que con obviedades como "te fijaste que le volumen esté alto", "los parlantes están enchufados". Buscando en google no encuentro la solución y si otra gente que le ha pasado lo mismo
<gabriel123> mimecar saludos y hasta la próxima.
<kwerk> hola gente
<Bradford> :P
 * xoan buenas
<Bradford> Buenas
<gabriel123> ¿Alguien sabe por que mi Sound Blaster Audigy SE a pesar de funcionar en guin no anda en ubuntu? Andubo un tiempo y sola dejó de funcioanar. No es problema de mixer. Está todo en alto.
#ubuntu-es 2013-05-17
<gabriel123> ¿Alguien sabe por que mi Sound Blaster Audigy SE a pesar de funcionar en guin no anda en ubuntu? Andubo un tiempo y sola dejó de funcioanar. No es problema de mixer. Está todo en alto.
<AlbertoM> hola a todos quiero antes que nada agradecerlespor su ayuda como nuevo en ubuntu ustedes me han audado muchisimo quisiera decirle gracias y preguntar dos cosas
<AlbertoM> Empiezo
<AlbertoM> He instalado skype chromium  temviewer  y comodo antivirus para linux (ya se que en linux no se necesita pero dicen que eso de la responsabilidad social de no enviar archivos envirados y de cuidar a los usuarios del otro S.O etc). El problema es que cuando reinicié me dijo que algo de win e se estaba configurando  realmente yo no quiero usar nada relacionado con windows ni win e y no sé si lo tengo por ahi
<AlbertoM> quisiera saber si hay algun resto de win e en mi sistema?
<AlbertoM> alguien me puede ayudar?
<mexicainvaxed> pega el error en pastebin o saca un pantallazo y subelo a algun lugr para verlo
<AlbertoM> es que no es un error mexica
<AlbertoM> solo salio como una ventanita que decia algo de que tenia win e instalado
<AlbertoM> o que se estaba configurando y ya lo busqué en el software center y no sé como buscar si tengo algo de win e
<AlbertoM> podrias ayudarme soy totalmente nuevo
<mexicainvaxed> !detalles > AlbertoM
<kubot> AlbertoM: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<AlbertoM> dejame ver vi que mandaste un sudo
<AlbertoM> Ah bien bien perdoonen ustedes, miren es que lo escribí antes supongo que no lo habian visto completo
<mexicainvaxed> saca un pantallazo y subelo aqui, luego pasanos la dirreccion de tu subida  aqui para verlo.  sr. AlbertoM
<mexicainvaxed> http://postimage.org
<AlbertoM> Explico a detalle porque no hay pantallazo
<AlbertoM> El sistema funciona perfecto no tengo mensajes de error ni nada,  ahora mismo ha prendido bien
<AlbertoM> Lo que sucede es que antes de dormir instalé ciertos programas especiifico: comodo antivirus pa ra linux skype  y teamviwer, cuando prendi la maquina en la tarde salió una ventana emergente que decia algo de wine y luego se borró lo que quiero saber es si tengo algo de wine en mi sistema y como quitarlo y de ser posible con que programa vino
<AlbertoM> la ventana emergente no ha vuelto a aparecer  y el sistema funciona con normalidad sin mensajes de error
<mexicainvaxed> AlbertoM: sabe abrir un terminal?
<AlbertoM> soy nuevo y no conosco exactamente que pasa en el sistema  ni que está instalado
<AlbertoM> sipi
<AlbertoM> terminal abierta
<mexicainvaxed> AlbertoM: abrela y ejecuta: apropos wine   y dime que le sale
<AlbertoM> lo puse normal y con sudo y no sale nada
<AlbertoM> alberto@alberto-AO725:~$ sudo apropos wine
<AlbertoM> [sudo] password for alberto:
<AlbertoM> alberto@alberto-AO725:~$ apropos wine
<AlbertoM> alberto@alberto-AO725:~$
<AlbertoM> eso es lo que salio
<mexicainvaxed> AlbertoM: sudo apt-get install curl
<AlbertoM> listo se instaló
<Braiam> para que instalar curl?
<AlbertoM> no sé pero mexiican dice que si
<AlbertoM> ya terminó
<AlbertoM> Que procede mexican
<mexicainvaxed> AlbertoM: sudo dpkg --get--selections         <---mira mi teclado no tiene ese caracter porque es una tablet, pero es como el que se parece a :  pero son mas larguitos, entonces ese omando le sigue ese caracter y curl -F blabla como apacere en esta pagina http://sprunge.us
<mexicainvaxed> lo que quiero es que escriba ese comando para ver que ah instalado, le va aparecer una direccion,, esa me la pega aqui
<mexicainvaxed> el comando completo seria
<Braiam> por que no simplemente dpkg-query -l wine?
<AlbertoM> espera (Lo que no quiero es tener win e)
<Braiam> solo correlo para saber si lo tienes instalado
<AlbertoM> Mexica te refieres al carcter de la flechita
<mexicainvaxed> sudo dpkg --get-selections : curl -F 'sprunge ...blablabla   <-- y enter
<Braiam> por cierto, es "wine" no "win e"
<mexicainvaxed> Braiam: porque quiero saber que instalo!
<mexicainvaxed> y no, no quiere wine
<TonetJallo> alguien sabe como arranco wineserver al inicio?, para que no este cargando solo cuando cargo un .exe
<mexicainvaxed> solo tiene un error y no sabe cual es ...quiero ver que paquetes instalo aquella tarde ...pero lo mas facil para mi es hacer un autopaste desde terminal de dpkg --get-selections y agarrar la lista completa, copish?
<AlbertoM> mexican no agarro la onda con el comando
<mexicainvaxed> el problema es que esta tablet no tiene para copiar texto
<mexicainvaxed> entonces
<Braiam> mexicainvaxed, no tiene un error, probablemente algun paquete instalo wine como dependencia sin el darse cuenta
<mexicainvaxed> 1 corre esto
<AlbertoM> de hecho no marco errores solo dijo algo de win e al iniciar y se cerro muy rapido y no se ha vuelto a repetir
<Braiam> AlbertoM, corre solo sudo dpkg --get-selections y subelo a pastebin
<Braiam> copia y pega lo que te salga a pastebin*
<mexicainvaxed> sudo dpkg --get-selections <aqui ese caracter que no tengo>  curl -F 'sprunge<-'  http://sprunge.us
<Braiam> TonetJallo, wineserver solo inicia para simular los servicios de windows, no es necesario correrlo cada vez que habra un .exe
<AlbertoM> oye  pero no se ve entero lo que sale en la terminal
<mexicainvaxed> Braiam: pega ese caracter para que vea cual es
<mexicainvaxed> Braiam: mejor pegale mi comando con el caracter ya en el para que lo opie
<AlbertoM> incluso abri una nueva y no se ve entero
<Braiam> sudo dpkg --get-selection | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us _
<mexicainvaxed> AlbertoM: en http://sprunge.us  abre esa web, te fijas que dice <command> y despues lo que dice curl etc etc?   bueno substituye <command> por el comando sudo dpkg --get-selections
<Braiam> sin el _ al final
<mexicainvaxed> Braiam: gracias
<Braiam> o mira esto ejemplos https://www.linuxdistrocommunity.com/forums/showthread.php?tid=300
<Braiam> AlbertoM,  sudo dpkg --get-selections | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<AlbertoM> pongo lo qe puso  briam
<Braiam> si
<AlbertoM> hasta la url spurge.us
<mexicainvaxed> y pega la direccion que le salio, mr. AlbertoM
<AlbertoM> chicos no sale nada
<mexicainvaxed> AlbertoM: metodo 2: sudo dpkg --get-selections > misprograms.txt; gedit misprograms.txt
<Braiam> AlbertoM,  sudo dpkg --get-selections | xclip
<mexicainvaxed> copy todo marcandolo con el raton y control'C ...abre www.pastebin.com y peglo con control-V   y pasanos el pastebin
<mexicainvaxed> ...o tambien con xsel en vez de xclip
<Braiam> y pegalo en pastebin AlbertoM
<AlbertoM> ahivoy
<AlbertoM> ese si jaló
<AlbertoM> http://pastebin.com/EmhU1Vap
<AlbertoM> eso de xclip no sale
<AlbertoM> diice que tengo que instalar xclip
<AlbertoM> lo instalo?
<Braiam> no, ya tenemos lo que necesitamos
<Braiam> por cierto, reinicias la pc y no sale el mensaje?
<AlbertoM> yo no creo que sea un error creo que como me dijeron era una dependencia  pero como dicen que wine es agujero de seguridad no lo quiero
<AlbertoM> sipi reinicio y yan o sale
<Braiam> pues de que te quejas?
<AlbertoM> algo decia de wine pero no se que cosa dijo
<Braiam> tenia una copa de vino como icono?
<mexicainvaxed> heh
<AlbertoM> nou?
<AlbertoM> es que he leido en algunos sitios que es malo tener wine
<Braiam> entonces no era wine, otra cosa, y probablemente es asi que debe de ser
<AlbertoM> y de plano no quiero nada con windows desde que me migré
<Braiam> y no, no tienes instalado "wine"
<AlbertoM> perdonen en serio pero soy un poco paranoico
<Braiam> por cierto, skype es de la microsoft y por lo tanto tiene que ver con windows :P
<AlbertoM> y  cuando vi el mensajito ese raro dije "Diablos por donde se metio wine"
<AlbertoM> de hecho ahi otra pregunta
<Braiam> AlbertoM, no tienes ningun problema, el mensaje salio, hizo lo que iba a hacer y desaparecio para siempre
<AlbertoM> jejjee (Microsoft me robó como 300 dollares a lo gacho)
<AlbertoM> se que skype es de ms hay alguna forma de chatear con voz  en empathy con mis contactos de skype
<AlbertoM> o minimo hablar con ellos en empathy?
<AlbertoM> la neta me gusta empathy
<Braiam> no creo que exista el modulo de empathy todavia
<mexicainvaxed> existe skype para linux
<AlbertoM> aja instalé skype para linux desde un archivo deb que se abrio en elcentro de software
<AlbertoM> es la version 4.1
<AlbertoM> o algo asi
<AlbertoM> (Ay en serio de verdad gracias por la paciencia que me tienen se van a ir al cielo)
<AlbertoM> otras dos cosillas más
<AlbertoM> Miren pues soy terriblemente noob, he hecho cosas en la terminal con asesorias de aqui y de allá, algunas por mi mismo leyendo bien las indicaciones, no he visto ningun error en el sistema pero con tnto cambio y tanto abrir la terminal  y tanto poner removes, sudos, autoremoves, e incluso desinstalar una ppa
<AlbertoM> como puedo asegurarme de que  no he destrozado algo en ubuntu, no quiero esperar a que un buen dia la maquina no prenda o haya un mensaje de error como me pasaba en linux mint con la tarjeta grafica
<Braiam> mejor no inventes mucho con sudo, solo haz lo que necesitas y ya
<Braiam> instala cosas cuando sea absolutamente necesario y trata de que sea de los repositorios oficiales
<AlbertoM> es que fue un problemilla gordo de que no se instalaba libre office 4.03  lo removi con sudo luego instalé la ppa luego removi la ppa luego autoremove autoclean
<AlbertoM> me guió erd-abuelo (de aqui del canal)
<Braiam> que version de Ubuntu usas?
<AlbertoM> y como mal linuxero estoy acostumbrado a mi comando sfc/scannow  que en windows te dice si has destrozado algo
<AlbertoM> 12-04
<Braiam> por que quieres es ultimo libreoffice?
<AlbertoM> instale el libre office 4-03 porque funciona mejor cuando paso documentos am is gentes
<AlbertoM> ya lo tengo instalado ahora
<Braiam> entonces cual es el problema?
<AlbertoM> lo queria por eso porque en el 3 creaba algo y todo se descuadraba y en el cuatro no
<AlbertoM> como te digo, puede que el problema no sea problema para uds
<AlbertoM> pero quisiera saber si no he roto nada en ubuntu
<AlbertoM> si los programas estan integros
<Braiam> no somos adivinos ;)
<AlbertoM> no quiero esperar a que un buen dia salga un mensaje derror fatal
<Braiam> estas condenado a ello si juegas mucho con el sudo
<AlbertoM> y no hay forma de comprobarlo
<AlbertoM> que no lo he destrozado o como dicen aqui que no rompí nada?
<mexicainvaxed> solamente no mezcles repositorios de mint o debian ni uses de ubuntu que no sean de tu distro y todo estara bien
<Braiam> exacto
<AlbertoM> no n ometí nada de mint o debian ni de ubuntu que no sean de mi distro
<Braiam> con tal de que no te conviertas es Dr. Frankenstein con los repos todo estará bien
<AlbertoM> y la ppa de libre office desde la que iba a actualiar la borré  (no me preguntes como)
<AlbertoM> jajajaja
<AlbertoM> me hiciste reir
<Braiam> así que ve con Dios y no inventes mucho
<mexicainvaxed> porque los repos de mint o debian no son iguales y te van a deztrosar tu ubuntu, ademnas usa los de ubuntu que son para tu version que tienes, ni mas nueva ni mas vieja, usa exactamente los de tu version.
<AlbertoM> crees que todo esté bien?
<AlbertoM> si eso si lo hago
<Braiam> hiciste algo de lo que nosotros te dijimos que no hicieras?
<AlbertoM> no solo la ppa de libre office que segun era la mas actual
<AlbertoM> y o lo actualizó bien
<Braiam> entonces!?
<AlbertoM> luego borré la ppa y lo instalé con dpkg i  y no me acuerdo que otro comando asterisco y deb
<AlbertoM> y todo va bien
<Braiam> si no hiciste nada de lo que dijimos que no hicieras, no hay problema y todo ira bien!
<AlbertoM> perdona es que como te digo ver la terminal intimida mucho
<AlbertoM> hay algo que quiero hacer
<AlbertoM> pero no sé como
<Braiam> es algo que dijimos que no hicieras?
<AlbertoM> son dos cosas mas para tener la maquina como quiero
<AlbertoM> no no es eso
<AlbertoM> nada de lo que me dijeron que no hiciera
<mexicainvaxed> no es necesario que la uses, hazlo desde el centro de software
<AlbertoM> pero les pregunto a uds aprovechandolos
<Braiam> deja de dar vueltas y habla!
<AlbertoM> miren lo que pasa es que instalé cpufreq y está el aplet ahi arribita
<AlbertoM> puedo cambiar a powersave pero cada que reinicio se pone ondemand
<Braiam> es una laptop?
<AlbertoM> hay forma de dejarlo en powersave por defecto?
<AlbertoM> indicator-cpufreq
<AlbertoM> netbook  y se calienta horroes es una acer
<Braiam> ve con tu soporte tecnico, puede que esten sucias las ventilas
<AlbertoM> bueno me dicen que es normal esa temperatura en la acer de 60  en modo de reposo y 70 en modo de uso de procesador  a veces 80 maximo  (Grados C)
<AlbertoM> pero me recomiendan eso poner eso de powersave y quisiera tenerlo por defecto al arrancar
<AlbertoM> pero siempre cambia a ondemand
<Braiam> aun así, si tiene más de 2 años deberias limpiar las ventilas
<AlbertoM> de hecho la compré la  semana pasada
<mexicainvaxed> 95% del polvo en tu casa es piel muerta, asi que si estas gordo deveria ser antes lol
<AlbertoM> no te entendí pero me da risa lo que dices
<Braiam> el "ondemand" indica de que si no estas haciendo nada el pasa a "powersave" pero si la pones a trabajar pasa a "perfomance" es el por defecto de todos los equipos y de hecho, salvo que estes usando baterias, no debes cambiarlo
<Braiam> o sufriras de lentitud cuando "necesites" la pc
<Braiam> dejalo así, que así funciona bien para todos
<Braiam> si todavia crees que se pone muy caliente, comprale una base con ventilador
<AlbertoM> esas temperaturas las tiene con una base
<AlbertoM> me han dicho que las acer llegan hasta los noventa grados
<Braiam> pero te digo, las laptops no son para ponerselas en las piernas, y los cpu's pueden trabajar normalmente en 105ª
<Braiam> así que no hay problema
<AlbertoM> y realmente aunque esté en power save o en 800 MHZ no se me alenta por eso quisiera por defecto tenerl en powersave es más hasta unity va rapido
<AlbertoM> esta es  60 a 70 grados celcius
<AlbertoM> nunca sube nunca baja
<Braiam> AlbertoM, en serio no veo un problema con que la temperatura suba cuando uses el cpu...
<AlbertoM> es que siempre está asi  incluso cuando "no usa"
<Braiam> estas paranoico entonces
<AlbertoM> (Tambien soy nuevo con las netbook nisiquiera se que temperatura tenia antes de ponerle ubuntu
<AlbertoM> si soy paranoico y lo sé jiji
<Braiam> es perfectamente normal esa temperatura
<Braiam> (lo dice alguien que sufrio de quemaduras en las piernas)
<AlbertoM> siempre me tranquiliza que alguien mas experimentado me habla
<Braiam> las laptop no son para las piernas, con tal de que entiendas eso la temperatura es el menor de tus "problemas"
<AlbertoM> jejejeje
<AlbertoM> no no está en las piernas
<AlbertoM> esta en una base enfriadora sobre una mesa cerca de la ventana
<Braiam> por cierto el wifi calienta tambien
<AlbertoM> oye ya para finalizar tengo un monton de juegos de neogeo y de mame y de winkwaks  y gba  pero visualboyadvance no reconoce el joystick los otros emuladores como znes si, y los juegos de neogeo mame y winkwaks no sé con que abrirlos
<AlbertoM> Hola de nuevo
<AlbertoM> sólo quisiera que me ayudaran a configurar una cuenta de correo en tunderbird no me deja usar mi cuenta de outlook creo que los serviores pop stan mal
<AlbertoM> hola alguien podria ayudarme con el correo electronico intento usar una cuenta de outlook.com en thunderbird en ubuntu 12.04 y no detecta la configuracion automaticamente
<user_> hola
<AlbertoM> hola user
<AlbertoM> me puedes ayudar disculpa la demora
<AlbertoM> tengo problemas con thunderbird
<AlbertoM> alguien me puede ayudar?
<AlbertoM> hola alguien puede ayudarme con configurar una cuenta de outlook en thunderbird
<oye> AlbertoM: Lo normal es que al no ser que tengas un problema concreto, te mandemos a RTFM.
<oye> O LEPM
<AlbertoM> Que es eso?
<AlbertoM> RTFM o LEPM
<oye> RTFM = read the fucking manual // LEPM = leer el puto manual. Jerga friki.
<AlbertoM> he buscado por todos lados pero dice que mi contraseña es incorrecta y no entra luego traté con la configuracion de hotmail pero tampoco entra
<AlbertoM> como que no detecta los servidores pop
<AlbertoM> bien o algo asi
<AlbertoM> ya hasta lo desinstalé desde terminal y todo pero no funciona tunderbird con @outlook.com
<AlbertoM> oye ?
<oye> Bien, Thunderbird lleva un tempin con ciertos fallos respeto a ciertos servicios. Hace poco pelee con un bug relacionado con Gmail a modo altruista.
<mexicainvaxed> hotmail dejo de existir segun se
<oye> Cuentame, concretamente, cual es el error.
<oye> mexicainvaxed: Si, pero no sus servidores.
<oye> A todo esto, AlbertoM, activaste tu cuenta Outlook?
<AlbertoM> bueno antes hace una semana cuando instalé  ubuntu si se configuró la cuenta de correo de outlook
<AlbertoM> esta es una instalación limpia y ahora no lo hace simplemente dice que mi contraseña no coincide
<AlbertoM> aunque yo sé que la pongo bien
<AlbertoM> me acuerdo que antes los servidores pop e imap eran pop3.live.com
<AlbertoM> ahora me pone pop.outook.com
<oye> AlbertoM: Vuelvo a preguntarte. Activaste tu cuenta Outlook? Todos los usuarios de Hotmail/MSN tenian que activar su nueva cuenta outlook.
<oye> Puede ser que el problema en realidad no sea de Thunderbird.
<AlbertoM> si la activé
<oye> Puedes acceder desde el navegador?
<oye> Ah, bien!
<AlbertoM> ademas hace una semana entró en tunderbird antes de reinstalar ubuntu
<AlbertoM> si entro desde el navegador
<AlbertoM> con @outlook
<AlbertoM> ahora si puedo mandar un pantallazo
<AlbertoM> pero creo que el problema está claro
<AlbertoM> incluso desinstalé tunderbird desde el centro de software lo reinstale lo desinstale con sudo remove sudo purge
<AlbertoM> desinstalé firefox
<AlbertoM> es más hasta aparece una cuenta de GMAIL que ya habia hecho en cada reinstalación
<mexicainvaxed> entonces ha de estar embrujada
<AlbertoM> no ya ni me digas mexican
<AlbertoM> como elimino totalmente tunderbird para empezar de cero
<mexicainvaxed> no ocupas, solo elimina/renombra el subdirectorio de config de thunderbird
<AlbertoM> como u_u
<AlbertoM> donde está ese subdirectorio
<oye> Que es 'Outlook Web App'?
<mexicainvaxed> normalmente estara en tu $HOME o en $HOME/.config  ...buscalo, comienza con un .   y seria .thunderbird  o algo asi
<AlbertoM> en la home voy
<AlbertoM> no está en la home
<AlbertoM> ahhh espera
<AlbertoM> idiota de mi
<mexicainvaxed> nomas muevelo asi: mv .thunderbird .thunderbird-bk   y reinicia thunderbird, si no lo encuentra creara un subdirectorio de configuracion con valores predeterminados, lo mismo con cualquier applicacion problematica
<AlbertoM> ya ya
<AlbertoM> espera es que t engo activado eso de no ver archivos ocultos
<mexicainvaxed> cierra thunderbird primero
<AlbertoM> en mi home está una carpeta que dice tunderbird elimino todo?
<mexicainvaxed> renombrala, asi si algo vaa mal la recopeas como thunderbird
<AlbertoM> ok renombrada dejamever si ahora si jala
<mexicainvaxed> debiste slir completamente de thunderbird antes de renombrar. luego inicias thunderbird.
<AlbertoM> sipi sali totalmente ya vi en el monitor de procesos
<mexicainvaxed> en consola los comandos serian: pkill thunderbird; cd: mv .thunderbird .thunderbird-respaldo; thunderbird &
<AlbertoM> con sudo
<mexicainvaxed> olvidate de sudo,  sudo solo cuando instales algo, no mas sudo!
<AlbertoM> ok yo no hago sudo
<oye> Bueno. Acabo de configurar el Outlook en Thunderbird.
<mexicainvaxed> si es que no quiere romper su maquina, ya no uses sudo solo cuando hagas administracio!
<oye> Me sale el rollo eso de "account/password bla bla"
<oye> Pero al darle al 'Done', a pesar del error, puedo acceder al correo sin problemas.
<AlbertoM> jejeje
<mexicainvaxed> y que error es ese? mister oye
<oye> Algo asi como que el usuario/contraseña no han sido encontrados o no se han podido verificar. Haciendo la configuracion automatica.
<oye> Pero haciendo caso omiso, ha funcionado. Mientras introduzcas correctamente los datos, todo bien.
<oye> Sera un bug.
<mexicainvaxed> oh, pues si conectas pues ya quedo
<mexicainvaxed> lo mas seguro un bug ya que cada rato cambia sus cosas microsoft
<oye> Me ha pasado lo mismo con Gmail tambien.
<oye> Mas bien parece un bug de Thunderbird.
<mexicainvaxed> no sera keyring el error ese?
<oye> Ni idea.
<AlbertoM> chivos mismo error
<AlbertoM> dice que mi contraseña no es
<mexicainvaxed> hmm tengo que hacer un web para un tipo, le puse jomla y ya tengo las fotos arriba etc pero me da una gueva comenzar :( eso del webmaster nme da una flojera lol
<mexicainvaxed> AlbertoM: usuario@hotmail.com  o live.com o msn.com segun lo que tenga, y la password
<AlbertoM> a ver
<mexicainvaxed> la password es case-sentiva ...o mayuzculas y minuzculas no son las mismas.
<oye> Recomeindo usar usuario at outlook.com
<mexicainvaxed> yo conecto mi usuario a thunderbird usando usuario@hotmail.com  y me va bien
<AlbertoM> no pues no
<AlbertoM> dice lo mismo
<AlbertoM> que no coincide la contraseña
<AlbertoM> intente como hotmail
<mexicainvaxed> el usuario pongalo en minusculas
<AlbertoM> live
<AlbertoM> live.com.mx y outlook
<AlbertoM> lo pongo en minusculas
<mexicainvaxed> que correo tienes?
<AlbertoM> alberto.sociologia@outlook.com
<AlbertoM> lo chistoso es que hace una semana en mi primer instalacion de ubuntu si funcionó
<AlbertoM> lo agarró solito
<mexicainvaxed> asi deveria de escrbirlo
<AlbertoM> ni tuve que configurar nada
<AlbertoM> asi lo escribo
<AlbertoM> y algun otro cliente de correo mas amable con hotmail en linux?
<AlbertoM> de hecho el pass es el mismo de mi inicio de sesion
<mexicainvaxed> no hay de otra, busca en google "como configurar thunderbird para outlook.com +ubuntu"
<AlbertoM> oye mexicain
<AlbertoM> ya para dejar de fregar
<AlbertoM> (perdon la expresion)
<AlbertoM> realmente solo tengo tres cuentas de correo y pues en visto de que linux es seguro en la navegacion
<AlbertoM> como desinstalaria todo rastro de tunder
<mexicainvaxed> borra .thunderbird
<AlbertoM> y ya de plano usar webmail
<AlbertoM> si pero quedan cosas si lo borro desde el centro de software
<AlbertoM> como esa carpetita
<mexicainvaxed> si, por eso, borre esa carpeta
<AlbertoM> vaz y lo desinstalo desde el centro de software
<AlbertoM> habrá otro lado donde haya rastro de tunderbird?
<mexicainvaxed> ya dijo
<AlbertoM> no se enoje paisa
<mexicainvaxed> no, solo esa
<AlbertoM> venga pues
<mexicainvaxed> ponle en su madre a thunderbird y borra esa carpeta y ya estas
 * xoan buenas
<AlbertoM> Hola de nuevo a todos y gracias de antemano siempre por ayudar y escuchar, miren sé que hay una norma de que dice si no está roto no lo compongas y aunque unity me va bien es rapido y nunca se me ha colgado, la verdad si me gustaria que todo fuera un poco más rapido, hace tiempo intenté gnome fallback pero las ventanas no se maximisaban ni minimizaban bien a veces al maximisar se freezzeaban y a veces en unity siento que la respuest
<AlbertoM> a de apertura de programas y carpetas es mucho más lenta que en gnome
<AlbertoM> alguien me puede ayudar a acelerar unity o a hacerbien el gnome fallback?
<AlbertoM> No es que reinsista solo agrego no es que se cuelgue o vaya como tortugaa pero obvio que gusta más gnome y 2 aunqueunity me gusta si me gustaria fuera más rapido
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<TonetJallo> ola k ase?
<AlbertoM> hola
<AlbertoM> buenos dias a todos
<chilicuil> hola TonetJallo, buenos dias AlbertoM o/
<TonetJallo> AlbertoM , que caracteristicas tienes?
<AlbertoM> Me podria alguien ayudar a personalizar mi ubuntu  no digo que vaya todo lento con unity pero me gustaria A) o que fuera más fluido con unity o B) queusar gnome
<AlbertoM> mira
<AlbertoM> es 4 de RAM 500 video (Creoo o pueden ser 300) y  un procesador AMD C 70 de 1GHZ de doble nucleo
<AlbertoM> es una netbook
<TonetJallo> mmmmm.... una netbook con 500 de video?
<TonetJallo> nunca vi eso
<TonetJallo> debe ser emulado
<AlbertoM> pues si dice memoria de video compartida
<AlbertoM> aja
<TonetJallo> aha, eso eso
<AlbertoM> porque de los cuatro de ram me quita como medio giga de ram
<TonetJallo> una vez que inicia tu maquina todo el tiempo tiene freezeadas?
<TonetJallo> o solo es al arranque?
<AlbertoM> no mira a ver me explico sólo quiero como quien dice personalizar y twkear
<TonetJallo> puedes desinstalar los paquetes lens
<AlbertoM> unity me va muy bien peroo el acceso a programas y archivos es muy lento (Que te gusta  uno o dos segundos  oo a veces tengo que dar doble click  más veces)
<TonetJallo> sudo apt-get remove --purge  unity-lens*
<AlbertoM> el consumo de cpu siempre está por debajo de veinte
<TonetJallo> luego de eso matar a  zeitgeist
<TonetJallo> desinstalarlo de la misma manera
<TonetJallo> esos buscan tus archvos en segundo plano, talvez eso lo hace lento
<AlbertoM> si porque con gnome me abre las aplicaciones inmediatamente
<AlbertoM> elimino zeitgeist con el mismo comando?
<AlbertoM> y con el asterisco al final?
<TonetJallo> sudo apt-get remove --purge zeitgeist
<TonetJallo> no necesariamente asterisco
<TonetJallo> solo eso
<TonetJallo> despues de todo solo existe un zeitgeist
<AlbertoM> auch me dolio el estomago lo siento
<TonetJallo> xD
<AlbertoM> oye
<AlbertoM> sonare idiota
<mimecar> AlbertoM, recuerda que los logs son públicos
<AlbertoM> pero ahora como maximiso libre office?
<AlbertoM> porque al quitar los lens se quito eso de la decoracion de ventanas
<AlbertoM> y ya no tiene la barrita arriba que lo maximisa
<AlbertoM> ????????
<AlbertoM> no puedo maximisar ni mi nimizar ventanas despues de lo que me acoonsejase
<mimecar> si no has quitado unity tienes que poder hacerlo
<AlbertoM> quitamos unity lens
<AlbertoM> le dimos sudo remove purge
<mimecar> ¿has perdido los bordes de las ventanas?
<AlbertoM> sip
<mimecar> entonces has eliminado unity
<TonetJallo> aha
<TonetJallo> eso eso eso
<TonetJallo> o sino eliminaste compiz
<mimecar> AlbertoM, has leído los mensajes del sistema o lo has borrado sin leerlo?
<TonetJallo> puedes abrir una consola?
<AlbertoM> Tone
<AlbertoM> sip
<TonetJallo> aqui en mi maquina no me salio ningun mensjae de sistema diciendo que se desinstalara unity
<TonetJallo> q raro
<TonetJallo> instala unity nuevamente
<AlbertoM> aver como
<TonetJallo> sudo apt-get install unity
<AlbertoM> dice que unity esta instalado
<AlbertoM> de hecho era algo de decoracion de ventanas
<AlbertoM> lo veia en el compiz coonfig y ahora no lo veo
<mimecar> ¿qué paquetes has desinstalado?
<AlbertoM> espera
<AlbertoM> tengo la terminal y se ve
<AlbertoM> solo dame el link de pastebin
<AlbertoM> para enseñarte
<mimecar> lee el topic del canal
<AlbertoM> no puedo
<AlbertoM> la ventana no se maximisa
<mimecar> !paste AlbertoM
<kubot> AlbertoM: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> el topic aparece cuando entras en el canal
<mimecar> las barras de desplazamiento aún te funcionan
<AlbertoM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5674319/
<mimecar> instala ubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> y te pondrá lo que falte
<AlbertoM> COMO
<mimecar> apt-get install
<mimecar> o usando el centro de software
<AlbertoM> TENGO LA TERMINAL ABIERTA
<AlbertoM> SUDO APT-GET INSTALL UBUNTU-DESKTOP?
<mimecar> si escribes en mayúsculas activarás la protección del canal
<TonetJallo> al instalar unity te instalara compiz y toda su configuracion
<mimecar> el comando lo puedes poner en minúsculas
<AlbertoM> no psa nada
<TonetJallo> mayusculas es considerado como un GRITO
<AlbertoM> lo siento es que la apreté a lo tonto
<AlbertoM> no queria ponerles mausculas dispensen la groseria
<AlbertoM> entonces ya puse el comando en minusculas y no se instala dice que está instalado
<AlbertoM> de verdad les pido una disculpa muy grande
<TonetJallo> (y) descuida
<mimecar> AlbertoM, si has instalado ubuntu-desktop tienes todo lo necesario para que funcione ubuntu
<mimecar> unity incluido
<AlbertoM> tonces que procede no se instaló
<AlbertoM> dice quue está instalado ya
<mimecar> cierra la sesión y entra de nuevo
<AlbertoM> y que n oes necesario  instalar
<AlbertoM> a ver
<mimecar> a no ser que con compiz config hayas desactivado unity
<AlbertoM> volvieron las ventanas
<AlbertoM> bueno los marcos
<AlbertoM> y no hubo que reinstalar unity o ubuntu desktop porque segun lo que decia el comando es que ahi estaban instalados
<AlbertoM> aunque seamos honestos no noto difrencia
<AlbertoM> nno recuerdo quien me habló
<mimecar> ¿qué diferencias tienes que notar?
<AlbertoM> perdon
<AlbertoM> pues mira un segundo ando testeando
<AlbertoM> ya
<TonetJallo> no sabia que unity lens dependia de unity
<TonetJallo> creo que lo desactivas mediante su configuracion no mas
<AlbertoM> no yo tampoco
<AlbertoM> bueno soy newby
<AlbertoM> mira el rollo es que hace tiempo (una semana)
<TonetJallo> y solo quitas el zeitgeist de /etc/xdg/autorun/
<AlbertoM> hice un gnome fallback
<AlbertoM> y usé gnome pero las ventanas de chromium y chrome se quedaban freezeadas al maximisar
<AlbertoM> en gnome todo se abre casi inmediatamente
<AlbertoM> en unity no y especificamente las carpetas la carpeta personal tarda algo en abrirse
<AlbertoM>  y a veces si no abre al primer click hay que darle otro
<mimecar> unity usa gnome
<AlbertoM> pa ke agarre la onda
<mimecar> unity y gnome shell actúan como gestores de ventanas
<AlbertoM> pues cuando usé gnome shell
<AlbertoM>  era mucho mas rapido pero te digo que habia ese error de que algunas ventanas al maximisarlas se freezeaban
<TonetJallo> mmmm.... no se me viene alguna idea de lo que puede ser
<AlbertoM> incluso me da miedito hacer el gnome fallback otra vez
<AlbertoM> porque temo desestabilizar ubuntu de tanto canijo sudo que le meto
<mimecar> ??
<AlbertoM> siendo newby la terminal me da miedo
<mimecar> ¿para que usas la terminal entonces?
<AlbertoM>  me lo han aconsejado aqui
<TonetJallo> la terminal no es facil, es simple
<TonetJallo> no le tengas miedo, solo ten cuidado
<mimecar> si estas empezando usa las herramientras gráficas que te da ubuntu
<AlbertoM> mira que siento mas fluido el paso de una ventana a otra al haber quitado los lens
<mimecar> AlbertoM, no has dicho que estas usando gnome-shell?
<AlbertoM> no, he dicho que uso unity y que hace tiempo usé gnome shell
<TonetJallo> quitaste graficametnte los lens?
<AlbertoM> y que no quiero hacer el gnome fallback porque me da miedo
<AlbertoM> nou, de donde se quitan graficamente
<AlbertoM> los quité con el comando que me diste
<mimecar> ¿te da miedo instalar un paquete?
<AlbertoM> a ver dime
<AlbertoM> pues hay  que entrarle
<AlbertoM> que paquete instalo  y de donde con ustedes a lado no me da miedo
<AlbertoM> por eso me meto aqui
<mimecar> no entiendo por qué dices que gnome fallback te da miedo
<AlbertoM> porque no sé si es reversible
<TonetJallo> mimecar entiendelo, aun es novato, talvez algun dia se volo todo el hdd
<AlbertoM> y en una ocacion rompi algo y las actualizaciones no servian
<TonetJallo> a mi me a pasado :D
<AlbertoM> de hecho esta semana he formateado cuatro veces
<mimecar> AlbertoM, es imposible que rompas el sistema instalando gnome fallback
<TonetJallo> ya vez, era por eso
<AlbertoM> aa cero
<AlbertoM> ahorita las actualizaciones estan bien
<AlbertoM> vaya les cuento y para que vean mis temores
<AlbertoM> instalé libre office con el comando iasterisco dpkg
<AlbertoM> con ayuda de alguien y no sé e n que momento mi kernel ahora es 3.5
<mimecar> AlbertoM, entonces es normal que rompas el sistema
<AlbertoM> y segun tengo la version 12.04
<mimecar> si usas dpkg
<mimecar> ¿de donde has sacado que se instala con eso?
<AlbertoM> pues como no se upgradeaba con la ppa
<AlbertoM> alguien me dio las instrucciones para instlarlo con el instaladoor que se baja de la pagina de libre office
<mimecar> no estas en Windows
<mimecar> usa los repositorios, NO instales cosas de esa forma
<AlbertoM> es que necesitaba libre office 4 para ammmm  bueno digamos que se lleva mejor con los documentos .doc
<AlbertoM> u_u
<mimecar> la 4 es muy parecida a la 3.6
<mimecar> si necesitas programas recientes usa una versión reciente de ubuntu
<AlbertoM> eso me han dicho
<AlbertoM> pero intenté usar raring
<AlbertoM> y de plano no me acuerdo que cosa pasó que de un momento a otroo no prendió
<AlbertoM> y nisiquiera para preguntar aqui porque no habia irc
<mimecar> con esa información, cualquier cosa
<AlbertoM> creanme que ha sido un quebradero de ceso pero me gusta aprender
<mimecar> puedes empezar no haciendo las cosas igual que en windows
<mimecar> instala paquetes de los repositorios
<AlbertoM> te puedo preguntar dos cosas más
<AlbertoM> por ahi ya son concretas
<AlbertoM> y de hecho nadie me ha sabido responder
<AlbertoM> Vi una noticia d que el kernel se iba a actualizar y en teoria yo deberia tener la version 3.2 algo y tengo la 3.5
<AlbertoM> eso es malo?
<mimecar> no
<AlbertoM> en ubuntu 12.04
<AlbertoM> segundo
<AlbertoM> y yendo a windows hay un comandito que te dice si rompiste programas o algo del sistema
<AlbertoM> aqui no hay eso?
<mimecar> depende de lo que entiendas por romper el sistema
<mimecar> y eso de "comando" que te dice si el sistema está roto...
<AlbertoM> pues te dice tal archivo es distinto al original o esta corrupto o falta para el fncionamiento please inserte disco de instalación
<AlbertoM>  y ya lo insertas y todo vuelve normal
<mimecar> es complicado que se te corrompan los archivos
<AlbertoM> yo entiendo por romper el sistema por ejemplo que ahorita vaya a tener problemas con las actualizaciones
<mimecar> si no añades cosas raras al sistema no tienes problemas
<AlbertoM> o que por ejemplo haya eliminado algo por apretarle es a sudo
<mimecar> si no sabes lo que haces, no uses sudo
<AlbertoM> por esoo antes de usar sudo les preguunto aqui
<mimecar> para manejar el ordenador en la mayoría de los casos no necesitas la consola
<AlbertoM> pue que
<TonetJallo> cuando mi sistema se rompe desinstalo todo, y solo me quedo con el dpkg y el kernel
<TonetJallo> luego hago todo desde cero
<AlbertoM> hay alguna forma entonces de ver que si he hecho cosas raras el sistema esté afectado?
<TonetJallo> pero casi nunca pasa eso
<mimecar> AlbertoM, si funciona no has hecho nada
<mimecar> sudo se usa para cosas de administración, no para un uso normal
<TonetJallo> el sistema generalmente se corrompe cuando usas respositorios no oficiales
<mimecar> aparte, nunca se usa sudo con una aplicación gráfica
<TonetJallo> osea cuando usas el comando apt-add-repository o algo parecido
<AlbertoM> eso dicen mucho por el lado oscuro cuando los virus si mi antivirus no detecta no tiene virus y tomala
<AlbertoM> entiendo
<TonetJallo> o tamben cuando usas dpkg
<mimecar> AlbertoM, usa el sentido común
<TonetJallo> (y)
<mimecar> recuerda también que ubuntu no es invulnerable
<AlbertoM> entonces  no hay una forma de ver si no se han dañado las partes esenciales de ubuntu mientras funcione
<mimecar> y puedes tener programas dañinos
<AlbertoM> eso lo sé lo unico que tengo aqui es el libre office que instalé mi skype  y  una cosa que se llama teamviwer
<AlbertoM> de ahi nada raro
<mimecar> un libreoffice instalado con dpkg
<AlbertoM> pero con instrucciones de alguien de aqui
<mimecar> da lo mismo
<AlbertoM> me guiaron paso a paso
<mimecar> ese programa no tendrá nunca actualizaciones tal como lo has instalado
<AlbertoM> osea que el libreoffice 3 que tenia se podia actualizar a la 4 en ubuntu 12 en algun momento?
<mimecar> lo normal es que no
<AlbertoM> de forma automatica
<mimecar> de forma oficial en la 12.04 seguirás con la 3.6
<AlbertoM> y entonces que actualizaciones son las que me pierdo?
<mimecar> las versiones nuevas de los programas
<mimecar> si que tienes las actualizaciones de seguridad
<AlbertoM> osea que con ese libre office 4 ya la regué y me quedaré sin actualizaciones de todos los demas programas incluidos en ubuntu 12?
<mimecar> estas haciendo demasiadas suposiciones
<mimecar> sólo podrías llegar a bloquear alguna actualización de libreoffice
<mimecar> pero para el sistema, el libreoffice que has puesto no existe
<mimecar> no está en la base de datos de paquetes
<erAbuelo> ahora si
<AlbertoM> entonces por decirlo asi da igual
<mimecar> erAbuelo, en la base de datos de apt no
<erAbuelo> en los repos no, en la base de apt si
<AlbertoM> español
<AlbertoM> u_u
<AlbertoM> es que me hablan en ingles
<erAbuelo> AlbertoM: da igual, tu atiende a mimecar que sabe lo que dice
<mimecar> busca en la wikipedia lo que es apt
<AlbertoM> perdonen ya los puse en conflicto y ya me senti mal
<mimecar> AlbertoM, hace falta que estes cada 5 minutos pidiendo perdon?
<mimecar> no seas tan negativo
<AlbertoM> es que abuelo me ayudó como seis horas
<AlbertoM> y ustedes como cuatro
<mimecar> tranquilo que cuando alguien no te quiera ayudar no te hará caso
<AlbertoM> y me siento una papa enterrada
<erAbuelo> no estamos discutiendo, solo puntualizando
<AlbertoM> realmente los admiro por conocer estos terminos
<mimecar> si no rompes el ordenador durante un tiempo tu también los aprenderás
<mimecar> sólo tienes que leer
<AlbertoM> fijate que vine a ubuntu porque he usado linux mint
<AlbertoM> pero era tremendamente inestable con mi grafica
<AlbertoM> y de un dia para otro funcionaba el driiver y que te gusta a los tres dias no prendia
<AlbertoM> por error de GPU salia una pantala gris
<AlbertoM> horrible
<AlbertoM> en ubuntu jamásm ep aso siento el sistema estable y más dificil de quebrar
<AlbertoM> pero aun asi es nuevo para mi
<AlbertoM> hace unos dias me dieron una ppa erronea y luego ya no podia actualizar
<AlbertoM> ahora dice que si busca actualizaciones no se si se actualice tendré que esperar
<AlbertoM> a ver si siguen funcionando
<AlbertoM> los unicos errores que he tenido han sido crasheos cuando me pongo a abrir ventanas como loco
<mimecar> para que añades un repositorio externo?
<AlbertoM> por lo demas todo funciona bien
<AlbertoM> porque me dijeron en la comunidad en ingles antes que supiera que habia una en español
<mimecar> repeito, para que la añades?
<AlbertoM> orita abuelo me ayudó un monton para no quebrar y uds me enseñan que no debo hacer
<AlbertoM> era para actualizar libre office antes del formateo
<mimecar> qué función concreta de libreoffice 4 necesitas?
<AlbertoM> pues eso me han preguntadoo y te digo no se que tiene la 4 que no tiene la 3 que en la 4  los docs que creo  y guardo en .doc para darselos a mi gente quedan menos descuadrados en sus ordenadores
<AlbertoM> de hecho se ven perfectos
<mimecar> que usen libreoffice ellos
<AlbertoM> tu sabes que es dificil
<AlbertoM> la mayoria de la gente usa windows
<mimecar> y?
<AlbertoM> y de su office pirata no pasan
<mimecar> no saben ejecutar un instalador?
<AlbertoM> no creo
<AlbertoM> yo no se que es un repo y una apt
<mimecar> si han sabido poner un office pirata, sabrán instalar libreoffice
<AlbertoM> sabes que los cambios son dificiles sobre todo en cosa de mentalidad
<AlbertoM> yo odié ubuntu porque una vez lo instale y al otro dia un discod uro dejo de serviir (fue casualidad el disco ya andaba dañado)  y mirame ahora aqui no queriendo vover a windows
<AlbertoM> y de veras quiero aprender
<AlbertoM> aprendo mas aqaui leyendo y preguntando
<mimecar> mint está basada en ubuntu
<AlbertoM> que  todo lo demas
<mimecar> y la mayor parte del funcionamiento es identico en todas las distribuciones
<AlbertoM> pues no sé  mint me ha ido terrible aca
<AlbertoM> ubuntu me ha ido mejor desde instalar un driver hasta hacer un documento
<AlbertoM> o chatear
<AlbertoM> o prender
<AlbertoM> incluuso unity nnoo se ha hecho pesado
<AlbertoM> (mas pesado)
<AlbertoM> y en mint el inicio es kada vez mas leno
<AlbertoM> reconosco y no es critica mala
<AlbertoM> que la comunidad allá es un poco más básica al usuario windowsero
<AlbertoM> y menos tecnica como ustedes deapt rep  etc
<AlbertoM> pero pues hay que irse con lo dificil para aprender
<mimecar> ya te he dicho que uses el centro de software para instalar programas
<mimecar> y que no uses la consola
<mimecar> si te complicas tu solo...
<AlbertoM> y respecto a los skypes y todo eso ?
<mimecar> skype está en el centro de software
<AlbertoM> hay soft que no está en el centro de soft
<AlbertoM> no  es cierto yo lo busqué   y jamás apareció
<AlbertoM> igual que zsnes
<AlbertoM>  o teamviwer que lo uso mucho
<mimecar> has abierto el centro de software?
<AlbertoM> sip
<AlbertoM> y juro que no estan
<mimecar> no te dice que tiene que añadir un repositorio de terceros para poner skype?
<mimecar> "Para poder instalar Skype desde el Centro de Software de Ubuntu, tendrás que tener activado el repositorio de “Socios de Canonical"
<AlbertoM> y mi teamviwer
<AlbertoM> ?
<AlbertoM> esesi que no está en el centtroo de soft
<AlbertoM> igual que el zsnes solo aparece pero no dice instalar
<mimecar> Teamviewer sólo se puede descargar desde la web del fabricante
<AlbertoM> y que onda en esos casos esos soft serian otamente inseguros no?
<mimecar> si lo descargas de la página oficial sería seguro
<mimecar> si lo instalas desde el emule, no
<AlbertoM> no uso emule desde hace mil años
<mimecar> emule / páginas tipo megaupload
<AlbertoM> no no nada de eso
<Xago> hola muchachos...tengo un ubuntu 10.10 y quiero actualizarlo...cuando ejecuto update, me da un error que no encuentra el servidor maverick-security
<mimecar> ¿cómo estas actualizando?
<Xago> sudo apt-get update
<Xago> y cuando entro como root, es igual
<mimecar> eso no te servirá para actualizar a una versión más reciente de ubuntu
<Xago> intento con update-manager -d y pasa algo similar
<mimecar> sudo do-release-upgrade
<Xago> ahora sí parece que está corriendo
<mimecar> has hecho un backup de todos tus datos?
<Xago> no encuentra algunas IPs
<Xago> pero sigue buscando otras alternativas, me parece
<mimecar> te desactivará todos los repositorios externos
<Xago> el sistema se detuvo y me indica lo sgte.: "Algo raro pasó al resolver "extras.ubuntu.com:http" (-5 - No existe ninguna dirección asociada al nombre)
<Xago> W: Failed to fetch
<mimecar> ¿a que versión estas actualizando?
<Xago> http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/Release.gpg estaba antes del mensaje que indiqué
<Xago> está con la 10.10
<mimecar> natty es la 11.04?
<mimecar> hasta que versión quieres llegar?
<Xago> 12.04
<mimecar> no se si acabarás antes con una instalación limpia
<Xago> intenté ejecutar de nuevo...pero me da el mismo error
<mimecar> tendrás que pasar como mínimo por dos versiones de ubuntu para llegar a la 12.04
<mimecar> Xago, revisa tus DNS
<NePtUnO> mejor es que instales desde cero porque te vas a meter un buen ratazo actualizando las versiones
<arielsanflo> saludos
<arielsanflo> y buen dia
<arielsanflo> necesito una ayuda
<arielsanflo> no puedo ver  al ejecutar en geany
<arielsanflo> no se como configurarlo
<arielsanflo> para ver la terminal donde ejecuta
<nocho> lanzalo desde la terminal
<nocho> geany -v
<nocho> arielsanflo, no entiendo bien que quieres configurar...
<arielsanflo> nocho
<arielsanflo> que bien
<arielsanflo> me compila escribiendo geany -v
<arielsanflo> pero cuando lo habro
<arielsanflo> normalmente
<arielsanflo> no me sale la ventana
<arielsanflo> de compilado
<arielsanflo>  terminal
<nocho> te refieres al ejecutar tus programas dentro de geany
<nocho> ?
<nocho> una cosa es compilar otra ejecutar y otra ver los datos y variables de geany al lanzar geany
<arielsanflo> me refiero al ejecutar
<arielsanflo> no me sale la ventana
<arielsanflo> donde se ejecuta
<nocho> creo que esto resuelve tu problema.. abre geany y anda a Edit--->Preferences--->Tools--->Terminal escribe: /usr/bin/xterm -e bash -c
<nocho> arielsanflo en mi pueblo se dice gracias.
<nocho> estos usuarios de ubuntu pfff
<AlbertoM> Hola a todos y buenas tardes siguiendo sus consejos dejé de meterme con los sudo y he vistoo que si puedo hacer todo lo que quiera desde la interfaz grafica de ubuntu, así que ahora todo lo instalo desde el centro de software y uso los programas que trae mi version 12.04 sin upgrades ni nada.
<mimecar> las actualizaciones de ubuntu las tienes que poner
<AlbertoM> Mi duda es la siguiente ahora solo me falta conseguir un emulador, preferentemente con interfaz grafica que lea juegos de neogeo rage x y mame
<AlbertoM> si mimecar ya lo actualicé normal
<AlbertoM> desde  el gestor
<AlbertoM> y no he tenido necesidad de usar linea de comandos para nada
<AlbertoM> no quiero romper nada y quiero que todo marche bien por lo qu e me ceñiré lo más posible a la interfaz grafica
<mimecar> ok
<AlbertoM> me podriias ayudar con esos emuladores?
<AlbertoM> es que en el centro de software no hay ninguno
<mimecar> primero busca un emulador que funcione en linux
<AlbertoM> he leido de gneogeo y otro que es smame
<AlbertoM> algo asi pero no tienen interfaz grafica ni sé como instalarlos
<mimecar> busca su página Web
<AlbertoM> mira lo encuentro en muy linux y se baja de aqui
<AlbertoM> pero ya de ahi no sé ni que onda
<AlbertoM> gngeo.berlios.de
<mimecar> el código de ese proyecto sigue en google code
<AlbertoM> eso significa que?
<mimecar> que tienes que ir a la página que tiene el código más actualizado
<AlbertoM> es la unica fuente que encontré
<mimecar> lee lo que sigue a " From now, you can find gngeo's source code on "...
<mimecar> el código que hay del emulador se tiene que compilar
<AlbertoM> eso significa que es un rollo u_u
<mimecar> que tienes que hacer muchas cosas para que funcione
<AlbertoM> y de hecho tiene una interfaz grafica
<AlbertoM> que se llama Xgngeo
<AlbertoM> o algo así significa que de plano no podré usarlo o me echarás mano
<mimecar> busca otro programa que no necesite compilación
<AlbertoM> al parecer no lo hay creoo que es el unico que  hay de neogeo
<AlbertoM> ji como no juego en linux me dedico a buscar lo que  hacia antes en windows o controladores para mis cosas
<AlbertoM> esperame en el centro de soft vi uno pero dice que no tiene interfaz grafica
<AlbertoM> voy a buscar el manual
<AlbertoM> mejor
<AlbertoM> se llama mednafen
<AlbertoM> pero no dice como abrilo
<mimecar> a leer el manual: http://mednafen.sourceforge.net/documentation/09x/mednafen.html
<AlbertoM> he gracias
<AlbertoM> voy a leer de ya
<AlbertoM> mejor leer un rato y jugar d espues mucho
<AlbertoM> no en el manual no viene como emular un juego
<AlbertoM> vienen otros comandos para configurar opciones de joystick y pantalla
#ubuntu-es 2013-05-18
<arielsanflo> alguien me ayuda
<arielsanflo> con geany
<arielsanflo> cuando ejecuto no me sale la terminal
<AlbertoM> hola necesito auda coon emuladores o bien con wine
<AlbertoM> no sé usarlos
<AlbertoM> estoy intentando usar medafern para emular juegos y consigo hacerlos visibles pero sin sonido y no todos funcionan de plano no he encontrado todas las alternativas a los emuladores que tenia con windows asi que quisiera saber que riesgos hay al usar wine?
<dzup> que clase de juegos?
<AlbertoM> quiero jugar neogeo rage x
<AlbertoM> y de gameboy  y algunos de winkwaks (Estos últimos no los juego mucho)
<dzup> yo te recomiendo instalar virtualbox y meterle un iso de algun windows
<AlbertoM> consigo emular gameboy y creo que podria descargar roms compatibles con mednafen pero no consigo que haya sonido
<dzup> en lugar de usar wine
<AlbertoM> es muy riesgoso usar wine?
<dzup> pues ni se, pero con wine si debes saber lo que hces y con virtualbox haz de cuenta que estas corriendo un windows
<AlbertoM> entiendo
<AlbertoM> oye y sabes usar mednafen
<AlbertoM> el emulador?
<AlbertoM> es que abro un juego y no da sonido
<dzup> no
<AlbertoM> o un sitio seguro donde se pueda descargar un gui
<AlbertoM> es que coon tantas coosas que hay en linux soy nuevo y no sé  y ya de plano ya no uso la terminal porque lo he destrozado mucho
<dzup> que es gui?
<AlbertoM> interfaz grafica
<dzup> !google playonlinux
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<AlbertoM> es k l emulador es de terminal
<dzup> interfaz grafica, gnome, kde, xfce a eso te refieres?
<AlbertoM> no del emulador
<dzup> gui <--?
<dzup> gui para emuladores?
<AlbertoM> y kubot es cierto realmente he destrozado linux mil veces con todo aquello de los sudo que tips para configuración etc por eso temo buscar una gui para medaferm
<AlbertoM> en google
<AlbertoM> sii mira el emulador es de linea de comandos
<AlbertoM> no sé usarlo para nada hay que dicen hacer que detecte tu audio y tu video y todo
<AlbertoM> apenas abrí un rom de milagro y sin audio
<dzup> mira, existe un website que se llama playonlinux  buscalo en google,
<AlbertoM> a ver
<dzup> de emuladores no se nada, lo siento
<AlbertoM> te entiendo
<AlbertoM>  la verdad me da miedo usar wine solo por esos emuladores además sepa dios si jalen bien
<dzup> http://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html daz clic en icono de ubuntu y sigue las instrucciones
<AlbertoM> a ver
<AlbertoM> pero estoo es como un wine
<dzup> wine es lo que corre windows en linux, debes tenerlo o la otra esque pongas una maquina virtual , por ejemplo con virtualbox, etc
<AlbertoM> pero no tengo ningun windows nisiquiera pirata
<AlbertoM> con play on linux puedo correr archivos exe
<dzup> si, usa wineHQ pero ellos ya hacen todo por ti, bajan dlls, instalan configuraciones,etc tu nomas clic y a jugar
<AlbertoM> suena muy bien
<AlbertoM> disculpame soy paranoico tambien lo veo en el centro de software
<AlbertoM> es seguro usar play on linux?
<dzup> de lo contrario instalas wine y bajas el script winetricks y instalas ...otra manera de simplificar winehq
<AlbertoM> a ver
<dzup> wine usa una carpeta en su home llamada .wine  no corre en su linux, en dado caso ue pudiera ser peligroso borras esa carpeta y adios .wine
<AlbertoM> ah ok  esppera llaman a la puerta
<AlbertoM> ya estoy instalando play on linux
<AlbertoM> creo que funcionará por lo que se lee
<AlbertoM> pero dices que no vulnera el sistema
<AlbertoM> osea que si veo mal funcionamiento o algo
<AlbertoM> borro la app y la carpeta correcto?
<dzup> podria pero yo nunca me ha afectado, hasta corro virus de windows con wine etc para ver que hacen y eso a proposito lo hago y muchos aqui lo hacen y jamas he perdido ningun linux
<Exio> mas de un 80% de los virus que probe nunca me funcionaron en wine, para ser "reales"
<AlbertoM> entiendo  de hecho yo no descargo ni ejecuto nada
<Exio> asi que si te anda un virus va a ser suerte ;P
<AlbertoM> y estos emuladores que ya tenia en windows  ya los escanee con antivirus gdata (que en windows es de lo mejor) y varios otros
<dzup> solo borras la carpeta .wine ...y reinicias wine y se autocrea un .wine generico, no es necesario borrar la app
<AlbertoM> y nunca han estado infectados sólo usaria play on linux para  esas aplicaciones
<dzup> lo que dice exio, es verdad
<AlbertoM> no ninguna otra realmente con linux tengo todo lo que necesito
<AlbertoM> excepto esos  emuladores
<AlbertoM> asi que supongo que no habria problema
<AlbertoM> verdad?
<AlbertoM> perdonen pero en serio ya he hecho casi un formateo diario en linux por andar buscando  en google tonterias que diske para optimizarlo y hasta en el foro
<dzup> y si tienen virus, lo mismo da, corralos con wine y que ni importe nada, porque la chanza es que los virus esos que dieron positivos con antivirus de windos no van a trabajar en linux y jaque-mate.
<AlbertoM> no esas aplicaciones están limpias incluso cuando andube en windows las mandé a laboratorios de virus y las analizaron las subi a virus total (ya saben la rutina)
<AlbertoM> Les planteo un escenario pranoico e hipotetico
<dzup> lo unico seria de esos que se agarran descargando cosas de la web sin su permiso, le van a poner lenta su linux, nomas borra el .wine carpeta, reinicas wine y como nuev o.
<AlbertoM> esperen la puerta de nuefvo
<AlbertoM> maldicion
<dzup> pues si tanto le interesan las apps y sus virus que hasta las manda a laboratorios especialiados le recomiendo no bjar pirateria ni instalar cosas no originales, comienze a comprar software de una tienda o del website del author.
<arielsanflo> una aydua por favor con geany
<AlbertoM> Bueno de hecho lo unico raro que tengo fueron los emuladores
<arielsanflo> no me sale la terminal donde  se ejecuta
<AlbertoM> intenta con control alt y T
<AlbertoM> deja apretadocontrol alt y luego la T
<arielsanflo> creo que lo que esta mal
<arielsanflo> es la direccion de la terminal
<arielsanflo> gnome-terminal
<AlbertoM> Supongamos que me descargo algo en linux, un video una serie, algo y viene envirado
<AlbertoM> no afectaria a linux por tener esa aplicación de play on linux?
<AlbertoM> y de hecho no tengo windows piratas ni nada por eso mismo por el miedo a los virus pero como no se como interactua linux con esa app supongo entonces descargo algo envirado, no se infectaria o mallograria mi maquina por play on linux?
<AlbertoM> perdon la paranoia
<AlbertoM> como comento nunca he usado soft pirta solo mis emuladores y alguna que otra serie que descargo
<AlbertoM> o que copio de un dvd
<AlbertoM> perdon si los agobio+
<dzup> nunca sabido que peliculas o series tengan algun tipo de virus
<AlbertoM> es lo unico que descargo
<AlbertoM> de ahi ni programas nisiquiera más juegos
<AlbertoM> una vez pasé por un saliti de windows
<AlbertoM> ya te imaginarás la catastrofe
<AlbertoM> y en otra ocación por una variante de zeuz
<AlbertoM> y ya vez que las series a veces se descargan de mediafire  en su mayoria
<dzup> lo voy a invitar a hacer /join #ubuntu-es-cafe , si no tienes ningun error especifico de ubuntu.
<AlbertoM> no es error realmente son dudas
<arielsanflo> skype
<AlbertoM> como soy nuevo en el sistema lo quiero tener bien y ver si esa aplicación no hacia mas vulnerable a linux y si puedo seguir usando linux con trnquilidad  bajando mis series sin temor a que wine active alguna cosa (virus) que traiga por ahi
<arielsanflo> lo descargo lo instalo y al ejecutarlo me ga error
<AlbertoM> que pasó con skype?
<AlbertoM> ariel  yo instalé skype y no me dio error
<arielsanflo> mira
<AlbertoM> lo instalé desde el centro de software
<arielsanflo> lo descargue
<AlbertoM> que ubuntu ussas?
<arielsanflo> 3.5.0-22-generic
<AlbertoM> aunque ahora que recuerdo
<arielsanflo> 13.04
<AlbertoM> lo descargaste de la pagina verdad
<AlbertoM> de skype?
<arielsanflo> si lo descargue de la pagina
<AlbertoM> a ver te doy un tip
<arielsanflo> multicach
<dzup> si no sabes tu, mucho menos nosotros :s
<AlbertoM> primero fijate si no está instalado
<arielsanflo> no esta instalado
<AlbertoM> (no saber qué? dzup)
<arielsanflo> exacto
<AlbertoM> buscalo  en tu buscador de unity
<AlbertoM> a ver si te sale
<AlbertoM> es que a mi cuando lo descargaba de la pag tambien
<AlbertoM> me tiraba un error pero se instalaba y corria perfecto
<AlbertoM> en el centro de software no te aparece
<AlbertoM> porque a mi en la version 13.04 de ubuntu si me aparecio
<arielsanflo> albert
<AlbertoM> siino ahorita te digo como lo instalé porque justo acabo de instalar skype
<AlbertoM> si dime
<arielsanflo> alguna ves has instalado vmware
<AlbertoM> no tengo la mas minima idea de que es eso
<AlbertoM> soy noob
<AlbertoM> pero skype si que lo  instalé :D
<AlbertoM> te ayudo a instalarlo
<AlbertoM> ?
<AlbertoM> ariel
<arielsanflo> alberto
<arielsanflo> gracias por tu ayuda
<AlbertoM> yo que hice?
<AlbertoM> instalaste skype ya?
<arielsanflo> yes
<arielsanflo> instale la de 32
<AlbertoM> si  solo hay de 32
<AlbertoM> que bueno eres la primer persona que ayudo lo vi en el  centro de software
<AlbertoM> te recomiendo que vyas a configurar los origenes de actualizaciones y en vez del servidor de tu lugar pongas otro
<AlbertoM> el principal de ubuntu
<arielsanflo> gracias
<arielsanflo> alberto
<arielsanflo> en cuento te pueda ayudar
<arielsanflo> un palcer
<AlbertoM> oye pues ando perdido
<AlbertoM> jeje
<arielsanflo> dime
<arielsanflo> haber
<AlbertoM> a ver ya instalé play on linux
<AlbertoM> tengo unos archivos exe
<AlbertoM> de emuladores que tienen que estar todos en el disco virtual de play on linux
<AlbertoM> no sé como moverlos
<arielsanflo> men
<arielsanflo> te aconsejo  wine
<AlbertoM> es que son emuladorcillos
<AlbertoM> se supone play on linux tiene wine no?
<arielsanflo> + Dx wine
<dzup> asi no trabaja la cosa, vete a l pagina de playonlinux, vete a software y clic en lo que ellos tienen dispob¿nible para instalar, instala algunos para que agarres las dlls mas usadas y prueba tu emulador
<arielsanflo> yo trabajo asi wine +dx wine011
<AlbertoM> a ver
<arielsanflo> y funciona de maravilla
<AlbertoM> mira quiero correr neogeo rage x y winkwaks
<AlbertoM> y la version de windows de visualboy advance porque la de aqui no me detecta los joysticks
<AlbertoM> entonces ariel
<AlbertoM> instalo esos doos y como los uso desinstalo play y on linux?
<AlbertoM> en play on linux no veo la lista de soft disponible
<AlbertoM> como uso win e mas wine ddx o lo  que sea
<AlbertoM> esperen creo que ya funcionó
<AlbertoM> voy por mi control
<arielsanflo> instala wine
<AlbertoM> no manchen juego juego
<AlbertoM> juego juego
<AlbertoM> ya pude jugar
<arielsanflo> y espera te paso como
<arielsanflo> el otro
<AlbertoM> ariel pude con play on linux
<arielsanflo> http://sourceforge.net/projects/dxwine/?source=directory
<arielsanflo> ha bien
<AlbertoM> te agradesco de todas formas
<arielsanflo> no esta de mas
<AlbertoM> acabo de ver
<AlbertoM> lo consideraré
<arielsanflo> algun dia lo necesitara
<AlbertoM> oye pero una pregunta
<arielsanflo> es dx es el direct x de windows
<arielsanflo> me entendiste
<arielsanflo> ahora
<AlbertoM> los graficos principales de windows entiendo
<AlbertoM> tengo una duda
<AlbertoM> ammm como la planteo
<AlbertoM> si quisiera usar otra aplicación como evernote
<AlbertoM> seria desde el disco virtual que se hace con wine no?
<AlbertoM> y esos programas que se ejecutan con wine no se agregan al launcher
<AlbertoM> de unity
<AlbertoM> ?
<arielsanflo> es
<arielsanflo> muy simple
<arielsanflo> tenes un emulador
<arielsanflo> emula
<arielsanflo> o maquina virtua
<arielsanflo> emula el sistema
<arielsanflo> por eso wine +el dirtx
<AlbertoM> entiendo
<AlbertoM> ossea que esos programas se quedan en la carpeta de wine  y soon totalmente independientes de ubuntu
<AlbertoM> no se hacen accesos directos ni nada
<arielsanflo> yes
<arielsanflo> men entendiste
<arielsanflo> es un c
<arielsanflo> en tu ubuntu
<arielsanflo> muy bien
<arielsanflo> es pilo este man
<arielsanflo> pero mi concejo
<arielsanflo> es si quieres linux
<arielsanflo> solopiensa en ubuntu
<arielsanflo> solo ubuntu
<arielsanflo> nada de los dos
<arielsanflo> para windows
<AlbertoM> entiendo
<arielsanflo> instala una maquina virtual
<arielsanflo> y ya
<arielsanflo> pero ubuntu es usmamente mejor
<AlbertoM> es que no tego ni un jodido windows pirata
<arielsanflo> solo sin necesidad
<arielsanflo> de windows
<AlbertoM> como parap onerlo en maquina virtual
<arielsanflo> descargatelo
<arielsanflo> men eso es lo demnos
<arielsanflo> pero piensa
<arielsanflo> linux
<arielsanflo> si estas en linux
<arielsanflo> soluciona las cosas con linux
<arielsanflo> haci aprenderas
<arielsanflo> y si no
<AlbertoM> si entiendo y wine sólo para emuladores
<arielsanflo> quedate en windows
<arielsanflo> te digo
<arielsanflo> piensa linux
<arielsanflo> es mundo muy grande de soluciones
<AlbertoM> pues si me gustó y no he usado nada de windows salvo ese emulador
<arielsanflo> mire pana que edad tenes
<AlbertoM> casi treinta
<arielsanflo> pues men
<AlbertoM> y esos juegos son de mis tiempos
<arielsanflo> tengo 15 años
<AlbertoM> ademas soy investigador y escritor
<arielsanflo> en linux
<arielsanflo> ha te acosejo latex
<arielsanflo> te servira de mucho
<dzup> !offtopic arielsanflo AlbertoM
<kubot> arielsanflo AlbertoM: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<AlbertoM> latex para aque
<arielsanflo> no sabes que es latex en ubuntu
<arielsanflo> es un editor de texto
<arielsanflo> personalizado
<arielsanflo> y especializado
<AlbertoM> oye acabo de ver algo raro
<arielsanflo> para personas que son escritores y investigadores
<AlbertoM> interesante
<AlbertoM> oye
<AlbertoM> por que veo que jala los exe fuera  de la carpeta de wine?
<AlbertoM> eso ya me dio miedo es normal?
<arielsanflo> es normal
<arielsanflo> men hasta una proxima
<arielsanflo> piensaubuntu
<arielsanflo> suerte
<AlbertoM> me quedé con la duda de si los archivos exe fuera de la carpeta de win e son riesgosos
<AlbertoM> que pasa si se me descarga un exe se ejecutará automaticamente como en windows y causara algun daño?
<AlbertoM> Hola sólo quiero preguntar si hay un riesgo de seguridad en mi sistema porque instalé play on linux y veo que los archivos exe que están fuera del folder de wine se pueden ejecutar, esto significaria algun riesgo como si entrara un virus se autoejecutara?
<AlbertoM> dzup tengo una duda respecto a play on linux desde que lo instalé los archivos exe se ejecutan normalmente aunque no estén en la carpeta de win e incluso si los traigo desde unidades extraibles esto implica un riesgo de seguridad?
<dzup> eso es normal, sabes que es file associacion como en windows? bueno los exe se autocorren con wine automaticamente, no afecta
<dzup> como los mp4 o avi los corres con mplayer o etc, los jpg con el visor de fotos etc, los exe se coren con wine, pero la area de drive c: de windows y etc, estan escondidas en .wine crpeta, y son un enlace simbolico hacia esas carpetas
<Hjonthn> Buenas
<dzup> wine "engaña" a los programas exe que piensen que tienen una unidad C: y etc, pero en realidad escriben en .wine carpeta, es parte del truco de wine para correr windows
<dzup> AlbertoM: y no, no se autoejecutan ningun exe como en windows, para que un linux autocorra algo l ensenderlo debes ponerlo en el rc y/o init, etc.
<AlbertoM> perdona la demora crei que no contestarians dzup esto significa que no importa donde esté el exe  está bien que corra desde ahí es como un engaño y el que lo corre es win e  y no ubuntu hay como una especie de barrera exe luego pasa por win e  y no llega a ubuntu
<AlbertoM> es que crei que los exe solo se ejecutaban dentro de la carpeta de wine y es la primera vez que lo uso pero  si no importa donde e esten los exe  está bien solo uso play on linux para unos emuladores de juegos que acá no pude encontrar
<AlbertoM> y de nuevo una disculpa por demorarme
<AlbertoM> te agradesco tu comentario me ha dado mucha paz
<dzup> cuando ejecutas un exe en realidad corres: wine elprograma.exe /los /parametros <--cuando wine abre les "crea" su enviroment para que el perograma.exe crea que tiene dispositivos tipicos de windows, pero en realidad estan en .wine y otros lados, no existen
<dzup> los "emula" ...por eso es un emulador
<AlbertoM> emuladoor sobre emulador si es que como estaban fuera de la carpeta creí que estaba corriendo el exe o que habia abierto una brecha de seguridad
<AlbertoM> oye y ahora con respecto a la seguridad he oido que ubuntu trae un firewall desactivado
<AlbertoM> como se activa o hay otro mejor para tener bien blindadoo esto?
<AlbertoM> todavia vengo del lado oscuro y me interesa
<AlbertoM> todavia no me acostumbro a las cosas "silenciosas"
<dzup> existen varios manejadores graficos para iptables que es el firewall ...yo uso iptables pero si no quieres leer sobre puedes ponerte uno grafico, que al final solo ejecutara iptables por ti.
<dzup> ejecutas apt-cache search firewall    y obtienes la lista de las opciones disponibles
<AlbertoM> comprendo
<dzup> apt-cache search <palabra-clave-aqui>   <---esa es la sintaxis del comando.
<AlbertoM> es que sé que viene con ufw
<AlbertoM> y que hay un gufw
<AlbertoM> y que hay otros firewalls como firestarter o bastion algo
<AlbertoM> no sé si sean un poco mejores
<dzup> si, creo son los frontend osea los que usa el usuario con el raton,etc pero el backend es iptables, a no ser que ya tengan ufw que es el unix-bsd basado ya en linux, desconozco
<AlbertoM> o dejo lo que tiene por defecto y será bueno?  es que si me gustaria tener alertas o algo siempre ando en wi fi y es sistema abierto wep porque si lo pongo como wpka me jodo a losotros equipos de la casa tu enntiendes
<AlbertoM> entiendo
<AlbertoM> una pregunta final
<AlbertoM> mira la verdad unity me va bien no tengo problemas ni de lentitud ni nada desde que he seguido los consejos de todos
<AlbertoM> de no usar tanto sudo
<dzup> mira, por defecto todas esas que me dices nomas son interfaces graficas, osea las usa el usuario con el raton , teclado, ambos, por web o como sea, pero en realidad solo existe una firewall alla abajo y se llama iptables.
<dzup> y ya viene compilada en el kernel, los que tu me dices cuando das clic al boton de alguna ejecutan un iptables blabla por ti al final.
<dzup> yo creo que es asi, pero no estoy seguro de los internos de linux ubuntu.
<AlbertoM> perdona
<AlbertoM> me llamaron por telefono
<AlbertoM> una pregunta más
<AlbertoM> si hago un gnome fallback para ganar rendimiento y a la mera horn o me gusta el proceso es reversible
<AlbertoM> ?
<AlbertoM> Además Gnome es como que más ordenado
<AlbertoM> perdon  en serio dzup
<dzup> pues personalmente el unity no me gusto, yo uso gnome classic sin efectos, pero alla ustd, de cualquier forma si tienes los dos o mas cuando logueas puedes decirle cual vaz usar esa sesion
<AlbertoM> si a mi unity como que no me convence y estoy entre gnome clasico y unity pero el hacer ese fallback no es riesgoso para el sistema?
<AlbertoM> se pueden tener tantos entornos de escritorio como uno quiera?
<dzup> si
<dzup> todos si quieres, cuando logueas escoges cual vaz a usar.
<AlbertoM> gracias por la info dzup
<AlbertoM> de verdad has sido muy amable
<AlbertoM> pero creo que   lo más bonito de todo es gnome ñ_ñ
<AlbertoM> voy a hacer el fallback
<AlbertoM> Te veo luego y de verdad gracias por tu amabilidad
<AlbertoM> en cualquier cosa que pueda ayudarte dime
<dzup> donde vive en mexico, ciuad?
<WyReSP> Buenas... me gustaria algún programa de edición de video que me permita montar vídeos en alta calidad :)
<AlbertoM> Hola me sale algo en la primer terminal que abro al iniciar el euipo luego en las demás no es lo siguiente bash: /etc/bash.bashrc: Llamada al sistema interrumpida
<AlbertoM>  lo único raro que he hecho es un gnome fallback  y poner a gnomepor defecto como escritorio de inicio en vez de unity en ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> algo más has modificado
<AlbertoM> Tengo tambien instalado play on linux  pero  antes de eso no salia sólo salio en las terminales cuando hice el gnome fallback
<mimecar> ¿cómo has "hecho" el gnome fallback"?
<AlbertoM> usé sólo dos comandos y les di que si dejame veo cuales
<AlbertoM> ahi te va
<AlbertoM> sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<AlbertoM> cerré sesion  inicié con gnome clásico y luego  puse este para que lo cargara por defecto
<mimecar> eso no te puede dar un error en bash
<AlbertoM> sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -s gnome-shell
<mimecar> ¿para que has usado el segundo comando?
<AlbertoM> para que iniciara gnome por defecto sin tener que elegirlo de l lista desplegable
<mimecar> el sistema ya hace eso automáticamente
<AlbertoM> entonces el segundo comando no iba?
<mimecar> no se para que lo has puesto
<AlbertoM> de hecho ese error de bach sólo pasa cuando inicio una terminal cuando inicio otra ya no sale
<AlbertoM> hay forma de remover lo que hizo el segundo comando?
<mimecar> qué más has hecho
<mimecar> ese comando no debe modificar bash
<AlbertoM> de ahi en fuera  nada más
<AlbertoM> el sistema funciona perfecto
<AlbertoM> las aplicaciones corren rapido no consume cpu no he abierto el sudo más que para poner esos dos comandos
<AlbertoM> tengo instalado play on linux para agarrar emuladores que no encontré en ubuntu ni en el centro de software que son de windows
<AlbertoM> pero tenia play on linux y ese error de bash no salia
<AlbertoM> cuando iniciaba solo con unity antes del gnome fallback
<AlbertoM> de ahi no he instalado nada que no esté en el centro de software solo usé sudo para eso
<mimecar> si el resto de cosas funciona no hagas caso a ese error
<mimecar> aunque no es normal que salga
<AlbertoM> y sólo sale en la primer terminal
<AlbertoM> abro una segunda  y no pasa nada
<AlbertoM> no hay error
<AlbertoM> entonces lo ignoro totalmente
<AlbertoM> es peligroso? como te digo todo funciona
<mimecar> no es peligroso
<AlbertoM> ahora que lo veo si hice algo pero no creo que tenga que ver, tenia indicator cpu freq  y lo desinstalé desde gnome con el centro de software  pero el icono seguia en la parte superior asi que le di quitar de las notificaciones y luego quitar de aplicaciones de inicio
<AlbertoM> tendrá que ver pues lo desinstale desde el centro de software
<AlbertoM> a todo esto que es un error de bash?
<mimecar> bash es una de las consolas de gnu/linux
<AlbertoM> coomo parte esencial del sistema
<AlbertoM> pero dices si todo funciona lo ignoro
<AlbertoM> espero no ser el unico que tenga este tipo de cosas y problemas en su maquina
<AlbertoM> será uun resto de indicator cpu freq que se prendia al inicio en unity?
<AlbertoM> yo lo quité por que gnome trae el suyo
<mimecar> te molestaba de alguna forma el indicador de unity?
<AlbertoM> pues no pero para que tener dos si con uno basta ademas como lo quité desde e centro d soft pensé que nohabria problema
<mimecar> habrás ganado menos de 1 MB de espacio en el disco
<AlbertoM> y un error de bash sera debido a eso?
<mimecar> no
<AlbertoM> pues es que de ahi no he hecho nada raro
<AlbertoM> perdon perdi el internet
<AlbertoM> tuve que ir a pegarle al modem
<AlbertoM> mimecar  hice una prueba y parece que el error debach se fue
<AlbertoM> hay alguna manera de asegurarme que todo está bien
<mimecar> usa el ordenador
<AlbertoM> jejeje bueno es que el ordenador funciona maravilla
<AlbertoM> hice esto
<AlbertoM> reinicié por que crei que  se habia caido la red luego fui a ver al modem
<AlbertoM> etc etc
<AlbertoM> como tardó en volver el inter reinicié en unity y no salio el error
<mimecar> no estas usando gnome fallback?
<AlbertoM> en el tutorial decia que para que todo volviera a la normalidad pusiera este comando
<AlbertoM> sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -s ubuntu
<AlbertoM> en unity
<AlbertoM> lo puse y reinicié
<AlbertoM> dos veces más una en unity  y no hubo error de bach
<AlbertoM> otra en gnome (ahora) y tampoco hay error
<AlbertoM> habrá sido el comando?
<mimecar> es posible
<AlbertoM> crees que haya alterado algo más realmene no sé que significa ese comando
<mimecar> busca el comando en google
<mimecar> aparte, tu no tienes gnome-shell instalado
<mimecar> me parece que el modo fallback de gnome 3 no lo tiene como dependencia
<AlbertoM> entiendo entonces estaba llamando a algo que no existia
<AlbertoM> no efectivamente no instalé gnome shell
<AlbertoM> no veo el significado de dicho comando en google
<AlbertoM> salvo en el turoial quee decia volver a la normalidad
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=lightdm-set-defaults
<AlbertoM> es más gnome estpa más rapido
<AlbertoM> ya veo
<AlbertoM> el comando es para elegir un entorno de escritorio por defecto
<AlbertoM> pero como yo no tengo gnome shell instalado por eso daba error
<AlbertoM> ya entendí
<AlbertoM> dices tu que reiniciando desde gnome deberia iniciarme automatico en gnome no?
<AlbertoM> dejame probar
<AlbertoM> probé y todo parece en orden ese segundo comando no era necesario
<AlbertoM> en serio una disculpa por dudas tan estupidas me pasé el dia portandome bien no instalando nada raro ni nada todo con entorno grafico
<AlbertoM> bueno mimecar ya te fuiste sólo queria darte las grcias
 * xoan buenas
 * GeMiNniS buenos días
<erAbuelo> buenas
<Xago> buenos dias...cómo ejecuto una imagen ubuntu, que por defecto no me carga el autorun.inf
<erAbuelo> ?
<Xago> lo que ocurre es que el ubuntu que quiero actualizar es un 10.10 y no encuentra el repositorio en security.ubuntu.com. Aparentemente lo descontinuaron.
<Xago> entonces puse un CD con 11.10 pero está virtualizado y no lo arranca...cómo lo ejecuto normalmente?
<erAbuelo> tienes home en una particion a parte?
<Xago> ?
<erAbuelo> sino sabes qeu digo es que no lo tiene asi :)
<mimecar> Xago, la 11.10 también está sin soporte
<Xago> :(
<mimecar> guarda tus datos y haz una instalación nueva de la 12.04
<Xago> es lo que estaba haciendo, pero por alguna extraña razón Citrix no me está dejando instalar versiones nuevas de ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿Citrix?
<mimecar> sólo tienes que pasar la iso al usb e instalar
<Xago> tengo mis servidores montados como VMs sobre Xen de Citrix
<erAbuelo> y no sabes montar una iso?
<Xago> esto es lo que encuentra cuando intento actualizar
<Xago> http://pastebin.com/fqTGHYuC
<mimecar> no estas actualizando desde la 10.10 con el cd de la 11.10 verdad?
<Xago> era lo que planeaba :o
<mimecar> no se si esto te funcionará
<erAbuelo> tienes acutalizada la lista de paquetes ?
<Xago> intenté actualizarla, con synaptic pero tampoco lo hace
<Xago> la version 2.35 no está en el server de security y es la que pide...le cargué la 2.38 y no la reconoce
<mimecar> eso es normal
<Xago> ?
<mimecar> los repositorios de tu versión ya no existen
<Xago> y cómo los actualizo?
<mimecar> usando una versión que tenga soporte
<mimecar> tiene que usar do-release-upgrade o una instalación limpia
<Xago_> s
<mimecar> o instalas una versión nueva o estas varias horas para poner las actualizaciones
<Xago> mimecar, es que ayer intenté varias veces montar la versión 12.04
<Xago> ahora estoy probando la versión 11.10 y está instalando
<mimecar> para que la quieres montar?
<Xago> para que desde esa versión, poder actualizar a una más reciente
<Xago> esto pq la 12.04 no me deja arrancar con Citrix
<mimecar> ... si la 11.10 luego te da problemas que haces?
<Xago> he probado hasta con Centos 6.x y tampoco...solo me permite Centos 5.x
<Xago> estoy actualizando porque el programador necesita correr unos scripts en una versión más nueva...pero hasta que no resuelva con citrix el inconveniente...tengo que darle algo para que continúe
<Xago> :(
<mimecar> la 11.10 tampoco tiene soporte
<Xago> pero desde ahí, debería poder upgrade a la 12.04
<Xago> al menos
<mimecar> no lo tengo tan claro
<Xago> al menos, lo intentaré
<mimecar> si la iso de la 12.04 no te funciona
<Xago> no hay peor diligencia, que aquella que no se hace
<mimecar> no es seguro que lo haga la actualización
<Xago> mimecar, bueno...terminé de instalar la versión 11.10 y me pidió hacer upgrade a las 12.04 ;)
<Xago> así que SI funciona :)
<mimecar> suerte y que te funcione la 12.04
<mimecar> de momento no sabes si te funcionará
<Xago> te contaré cómo me va...podría servir para otr@s
<Xago> el que no se arriesga, no cruza el río. ;)
<mimecar> tienes una copia de esas máquians virtuales?
<Xago> sip
<Xago> snapshots
<camilo_> hola
<camilo_> instale XFractint desde centro de software de ubuntu, se instaló sin embargo no sé como hechar a andar el programa
<camilo_> alguna sugerencia
<camilo_> ?
<mimecar> ya lo has buscado en los menús de unity?
<kenami> camilo_: abre xterm o konsole y tecleas $ xfractint
<camilo_> kenami: gracias
<kenami> para ver donde se ubica: $ which xfractint
<kenami> luego solo lo registras en el menu, el que quiera que uses
<kenami> camilo_: usas gnome o kde ?
<kenami> camilo_: yo uso xaos , igual vere el xfractint -- se ve interesante
<camilo_> si
<camilo_> y me cuentas porque no sé donde tiene los controles
<camilo_> kenami: ya los descubrí
<kenami> camilo_:  o7
<camilo_> kenami: :-)
<camilo_> kenami: con la tecla (esc) aparece un menu
<kenami> camilo_: prueba el xaos
<camilo_> si lo tengo
<GridCube> de que hablan?
<camilo_> kenami: alguna sugerencia?
<kenami> camilo_: sobre q' la sugerencia?
<camilo_> GridCube: generadores de fractales
<camilo_> kenami: algo entretenido que se pueda hacer con el xaos
<camilo_> kenami: lo acabo de instalar
<GridCube> camilo_, http://sourceforge.net/projects/mandelbulber/
<kenami> camilo_:  modificar las formulas, el modo automatico y las opciones de colorizar?
<GridCube> camilo_, http://community.electricsheep.org/
<kenami> *piloto automatico
<GridCube> camilo_, http://www.flam3.com/
<GridCube> camilo_, http://code.google.com/p/qosmic/
<kenami> GridCube: lo único malo del FOSS es la abundancia de opciones -- demasíadas opciones
 * GridCube shrughs
<GridCube> y todavia no encontre el que me habia gustado hace unos años
<kenami> GridCube: aunque eso no es precisamente malo -- o7
<camilo_> Apophysis 7X nesecita mínimo 4 gigas de ram...
<camilo_> como sé cuanta ram tengo
<camilo_> ?
<GridCube> si ese era apophysis
<kenami> camilo_:  $ free
<camilo_> como lo instalo? no resta en el centro de software
<GridCube> no porque es de vindous
<kenami> camilo_: $ free -h
<camilo_> jjjjjajajajaj tengo 2 gigas
<camilo_> qién me presta 2 más jjjajajaj
<GridCube> camilo_, http://jfbouzereau.free.fr/apophysis.html
<camilo_> hahaaaaaa de windows
<GridCube> apophysis-j corre en cualquier plataforma
<camilo_> como lo instalo me ayudan?
<kenami> camilo_: convertiras la pc en un calefactor ->  run on any machine equipped with a decent ***java*** environment
<camilo_> no entedí
<GridCube> camilo_, baja el zip, descomprimilo, anda a la carpeta, busca el .jar y ejecutalo con java
<kenami> camilo_:  java = lento + desperdicio de mucha memoria
<GridCube> o desde una terminal, java -jar /camino/al/archivo.jar
<GridCube> kenami, eso no es del todo cierto
<GridCube> si no, minecraft no seria tan popular
<kenami> GridCube: lo sé
<camilo_> entiendo.... mejor me equipo mejor para correr programas de este tipo?
<kenami> GridCube: pero sigue sin gustarme
<GridCube> camilo_, hay otros programas
<camilo_> buena
<GridCube> te pase como 304 links
<camilo_> ok los revisaré
<kenami> camilo_: no me hagas caso, pruebalo y estarás convencido
<kenami> GridCube: el prejuicio contra java ya me sale natural =)
<GridCube> mal echo
<GridCube> eh anda bien
<camilo_> estoy revisando mandelbulber
<camilo_> muchas gracias... no esperaba tanta información
<GridCube> P: eso pasa cuando le preguntas a un bibliotecario
<GridCube> che este apophysis-j anda bastante bien!
<GridCube> pero tengo 5gb de ram P:
<kenami> camilo_:  entonces cruza los dedos ( como si eso sirviera en algo)
<camilo_> GridCube: te sobra uno, :-)
<GridCube> P: igual algo esta mal
<GridCube> deberia ser mas
<GridCube> tengo 2 tiras de 2gb, una de 1gb y una de 512mb
<GridCube> deberia sumar un toque arriba de 5
<kenami> 5+1/2
<GridCube> Mem:          4,6G
<GridCube> no, es que estas pensando en kibibytes y las tiras las venden en kylobytes
<kenami> GridCube: multiplos de 1,000 o de 1,024 ?
<GridCube> kibi es 1024, kilo es 1000
<GridCube> kilo es estandard del SI
<GridCube> no puede valer otra cosa que lo que vale siempre kilo
<kenami> 2 tiras de 2gb -> 4gb?
<kenami> 4gb + 1gb -> 5gb
<kenami> GridCube: no le habrá salido humo azul a la tira de 1gb ?
 * kenami guarda silencio
<camilo_> mmmm.... y me van a regalar unos gigas?
<camilo_> :-D
<MrTulias> ¿No se puede usar la swap para estos casos?
<camilo_> :-( veo que no.... bueno está bién
<likevinyl> que tal fieras \m/
<GridCube> si puede ser
<GridCube> ni idea
<GridCube> P: yo tengo 14gb de swap
<GridCube> me fui un poco al carajo pero ya que estaban sin usar XD
<mimecar> "un poco"?
<GridCube> seh
<melendez> dfrgtwhyujskl-wx
<mansanken> Buenas gente como va?
<mansanken> por favor necesito ayuda, no puedo conectar mi cuaenta de facebook a Gnome-acount
<GridCube> no se que es gnome account
<mansanken> las cuentas en linea
<GridCube> segun veo es la primer opcion de gnome-online-accounts
<GridCube> https://help.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.8/figures/goa-add-account.png
<mansanken> si
<GridCube> aja
<mansanken> cuando apretas en facebook para agregar una cuenta te redirecciona a una pagina  que te dice que no agregues tu contraseña
<mansanken> solo eso
<GridCube> ?
<camilo_> chao gracias
<mansanken> pagina en blanco total
<GridCube> pasame el link a esa pagina mansanken
<GridCube> o una captura
<mansanken> dame un segundo
<mansanken> el mensaje es el siguiente: Success
<mansanken> ADVERTENCIA DE SEGURIDAD: trata la dirección URL si fuera tu contraseña y no la compartas con nadie.
<GridCube> pues
<GridCube> lee lo que dice
<GridCube> dice que esa direccion es privada no que no agregeues tu contraseña
<GridCube> dice que la trates como si fuera una contraseña
<mansanken> y bueno pero no me deja agregar la cuenta
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<mansanken> la ultima
<mimecar>  ¿la 13.04?
<mansanken> si
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<mansanken> si
<mimecar> ¿has mirado si ese bug está reportado?
<mansanken> no, la verdad no se como hacerlo?
<mimecar> con una descripción del problema en inglés + launchpad en google
<mansanken> aaaa ver
<mansanken> me parece que no esta reportado
<frank_____> hola que tal
<frank_____> tengo un problema con mi monitor
<frank_____> es un LG L1718S, no puedo ponerlo a maxima resolucion (1280 x 1024)
<frank_____> solo hasta 1024 x 768
<GridCube> tenes los controladores privativos para tu placa de video?
<frank_____> mi placa es intel integrada. Ni idea si los tengo o no
<frank_____> tengo Kubuntu 12.04
<frank_____> tal vez haya q editar el xorg.conf?
<free-beer> saludos genteses
<daniel> buenas
<Ingfhernandez> 0/ fetova como estas
<Ingfhernandez> 0/
#ubuntu-es 2013-05-19
<nomodeset1290> hay un modo de montar un disco de vbox en /media??
<fosil-1> :)
<arielsanflo> una ayuda que ide es excelente pararuby
<b4rt> Hola :)
<brian_> Hola a todos :)
<brian_> Tengo una pc vieja y quiero instalar Linux desde el USB pero no me lo permite en las opciones de arranque.
<brian_> ¿Alguna forma?
<arielsanflo> lector de cd
<arielsanflo> tiene
<arielsanflo> instalale el 8.04
<arielsanflo> y andara super
<arielsanflo> desde un lector de cd
<arielsanflo> brian_
 * xoan buenas
 * GeMiNniS Buenos días
<WyReSP> hola
<Alberto> Hola buenos diias me g ustaria probar a ver que tal va la suite offimatica lotus symphony en ubuntu 12.04 pero cuando doy doble click al deb me marrca que hay un error de dependenciaque  dice que no se puede satisfacer al parecer es libnotiry1
<Alberto> El nombre del deb del sitio oficial es  symphony_3.0.1-1lucid1_i386
<mimecar> esa versión es para ubuntu 12.04?
<mimecar> lucid es la 10.04
<Alberto> pues es la última que se puede descargar del sitio, significa que no hay una para ubuntu 12.04?
<mimecar> puede ser que tenga dependencias que no se cumplen en tu versión de ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿para que versión es ese .deb?
<Alberto> si al parecer es para una versión anterior para lucid
<Alberto> pero he oido de gente que lo instala en la versión 12 y posteriores
<mimecar> puedes intentar instalar las dependencias a mano
<mimecar> pero eso puede ser una pesadilla
<Alberto> por que lo dices, podría dañar el sistema?
<mimecar> porque una dependencia puede tener 5 dependencias previas
<mimecar> y cada una otras dependencias
<mimecar> depende de la librería que quieras instalar
<Alberto> entiendo entonces quepara un novel esto es imposible
<mimecar> si no tiene actualizaciones no es recomendable usar ese programa
<Alberto> tienes razón se me hacia raro que viniera para lucid cuando ya casi todo viene para poligon en adelante
<Alberto> bueno de todas formas te agradesco mimecar
<mexicainvaxed> de donde eres alberto?
<MrTulias> Buenas. Cuando se reporta un informe de error... ¿A dónde va a parar? Por lo que dice el error es problema de librerías, a lo mejor podría apañarlo yo (si supiera cómo)
<MrTulias> Por lo que entiendo (de la traducción del error) el programa (calise) utiliza bibliotecas de terceros o locales, recomienda probar si el problema persiste sin los primeros
<MrTulias> ¿Cómo pruebo eso?
<mimecar> quitando las librerías de terceros
<MrTulias> ¿Quitarlas de dónde?
<mimecar> del centro de software si las has instalado
<MrTulias> Creo que lo instalé con synaptic, voy a ver si las encuentro. Gracias
<MrTulias> No, lo instalé de aquí http://calise.sourceforge.net/wordpress/
<MrTulias> La librería que parece fallar es /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ephem/_libastro.so
<MrTulias> ¿Sería cuestión de probar a quitarla?
<mimecar> si es de los repositorios oficiales no tienes que quitarla
<pandev92> buenas a todos
<MrTulias> Creo que no, lo instalé descargando de la página que puse
<mimecar> pues ya sabes
<MrTulias> He mirado en synaptic y en el centro de soft y no aparece
<mimecar> cómo lo instalastes?
<pandev92> ppa?
<MrTulias> Descargué, y seguí lo que ponía en el readme e install
<MrTulias> El archivo era un .targz
<mimecar> ¿has instalado una librería de Python procedente de un tgz?
<MrTulias> No lo sé exactamente. Por lo visto sí
<mimecar> pon en pastebin los pasos que has hecho para instalarla
<MrTulias> El calise ese es un programa de python, es posible
<mimecar> si has usado un .tgz lo normal es que no puedas quitarla
<mimecar> podría ser
<MrTulias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5680476/
<MrTulias> Buscaré lo que instalé y a ver si puedo quitarlo y volver a intntarlo, fácil que haya hecho algo mal
<MrTulias> Me da cosa llevarme por delante más de lo que quisiera al quitar lo instalado
<mimecar> ¿el error que te da está reportado?
<MrTulias> No sé, por eso preguntaba a dónde va lo que mando cuando informo del problema, por lo menos una vez lo mandé
<mimecar> normalmente a una página de launchpad si usas las herramientas de ubuntu
<novato> hola
<novato> alguien pude ayudarme
<novato> tengo una latop y quiero formatearla
<pandev92> sino dices el problema
<pandev92> a ver
<novato> es de 500GB
<pandev92> si
<MrTulias> Supongo que sí, el programa de informe de errores
<novato> pero cla formatie mal ya q quedan 242 Gb en home y 210GB en root
<novato> no quiero tantos gigas en root sino en home
<pandev92> pero lol?
<pandev92> porque hicistes eso?
<pandev92> borra las dos particiones, y recrealas otra vez con gparted
<novato> ok
<novato> no tengo q formatearla
<mimecar> pandev92, para perder todo ?
<pandev92> no dijo nada
<MrTulias> mimecar, ¿cómo podría buscarlo en launchpad?
<pandev92> que tenga cosas instaaldas
<mimecar> novato, has instalado ya ubuntu?
<novato> si
<novato> y esta actualizado
<pandev92> tienes documentos musica etc?
<novato> pero tengo ese problema y con la red inalambrica
<mimecar> novato, inicia con un live cd y usa gparted para redimensionar las particiones
<novato> ok
<pandev92> tienes documentos musica etc novato?
<novato> perdere toda informaci{on y actualizacion=?
<mimecar> MrTulias, con google si te acuerdas de la librería que tenía el fallo
<mimecar> novato, no
<pandev92> la última vez que movi particiones, me tardó mucho más que uan instalación de ubuntu
<pandev92> *una
<novato> mimecar:  eso demora=?
<mimecar> novato, tardará un rato en arreglar las particiones
<novato> dejame buscar el  dvd
<pandev92> novato: creo que depende de tu cpu y de la velocidad de tu disco duro
<novato> ok
<novato> les aviso chicos!.
<MrTulias> Tengo el mensaje delante, voy a mirar
<pandev92> que problemas tienes con el wifi novato?
<novato> pandev92:  ahora t comento eso
<pandev92> ok
<novato> primero quiero salir de esto
<novato> vale
<novato> gracias
<novato> sino me enrredo
<novato> recuerden q soy Novato
<novato> jejejejjej;)
<novato> regreso
<mimecar> novato, haz antes un backup de todos los datos que no puedas perder
<novato> ok!.
<pandev92> lol es la primera persona que le veo con 200 gigas de raiz, casi todos suelen instalar sin raiz hehee
<mimecar> pandev92, nadie puede instalar sin /
<pandev92> mimecar:  si
<pandev92> haciendo una partición sola como ahce ubuntu por defecto
<mimecar> de / cuelgan todas las carpetas
<pandev92> con todo dentro
<mimecar> eso que dices instala en /
<pandev92> ya sabes perfectamente lo que quiero decir
<pandev92> hablo de hacer una partición raíz separada
<mimecar> dirás en todo caso de tener /home en otra partición
<pandev92> no, separar la raíz
<pandev92> generalmente hago raiz, boot y swap
<pandev92> además de home
<novato>  pandev92  ayudame con esto
<MrTulias> mimecar, perdona, ¿hay alguna manera de acotar la búsqueda? Salen 189 páginas en launchpad que contienen la librería
<pandev92> diga novato
<mimecar> MrTulias, de esa librería y del programa?
<MrTulias> de la librería. Gracias, tengo que ir aprendiendo a filtrar
<pandev92> novato: ???
<mimecar> MrTulias, encontrar la página no es sencillo
<MrTulias> Si pongo calise salen 134, si pongo _libastro.so 189, si pongo las dos pasa a cero
<MrTulias> No tengo término medio :p
<MrTulias> mm, no. En bugreports no hay resultados de ninguno...
<rdc1> Hola buenos días, mi pregunta tengo ubuntu 12.10 quiero actualizar pero no tengo acceso a internet, ya tengo el ISO de 13.04 como hago para actualizar desde una iso?
<mimecar> rdc1, habrá cosas que no podrás actualizar
<rdc1> Osea que es mejor hacer instalacion en limpio...pero pierdo todas las configuraciones que he hecho y los programas que he instalado?
<mimecar> es mejor que actualices con red
<rdc1> Auchs
<rdc1> mimecar muchas gracias, creo que me tocara pedir prestado internet
<mimecar> evitarás muchos problemas
<aguitel> rdc1, en caso de tener tu /home en una particion separada ,podras instalar desde cero la nueva version de ubuntu con la particularidad de NO formatear justamente tu /home
<rdc1> creo que lo unico que tengo es Ubuntu en una particion del disco duro diferente, mis datos los tengo en otra particion
<rdc1> Perdon creo no. Esta así en otra partición
<aguitel> rdc1, pero tu configuracion de todas tus aplicaciones estan en tu /home
<mimecar> pero perderás todos los programas instalados
<mimecar> y algunas configuraciones
<rdc1> Claro eso es lo que me temo
<aguitel> si claro ,perderas tus programas
<rdc1> Definitivamente, toco conseguir internet
<aguitel> pero todo lo podras volver a instalar desde la red
<aguitel> exacto
<aguitel> rdc1, lee esto:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<rdc1> Mejor. 1 conseguir red. 2 instalar desde cero. 3 descargar los programas que tengo e instarles
<mimecar> rdc1, conseguir red, actualizar
<rdc1> Listo muchas gracias por su colaboración
<aguitel> rdc1, trabajar en linux sin red seria lo mismo que tener un celular sin linea
<rdc1> Si
<rdc1> Pasando a otro uso de ubuntu, ya se puede instalar ubuntu phone en un Galaxy Ace M?
<mimecar> no
<rdc1> :'(
<mimecar> ¿para que quieres hacer eso?
<rdc1> Para cambiar de androi a ubuntuphone
<rdc1> para probar...
<aguitel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<erAbuelo> buenas
<MrTulias> o/
<MrTulias> Nada, no lo encuentro. Volveré a empezar, a ver si en una de éstas lo consigo. Lo que tenga que instalar ya estará si lo intento, ¿no? ¿O la liaré más?
<MrTulias> En uno de los pasos del install de calise me salen errores http://paste.ubuntu.com/5680992/
<mimecar> has instalado msvcrt?
<MrTulias> buscando msvcrt en synaptic aparece python-lockfile ¿es ese?
<mimecar> prueba a instalarlo
<MrTulias> voy a ver. Gracias
<MrTulias> Mismo error
<MrTulias> ¿Qué es eso de msvcrt? A ver si lo encuentro con otro nombre o algo
<camilo_> hola ubunteros y ubunteras :-D
<novato> buenas
<camilo_> nesecito ayuda... tengo una cámarita genius eye 312 y no sé como instalarla
<novato> soory! enante no pude hacer nada xq sucedio un problema personal
<camilo_> alguna ayudita por aquí?
<keinek> camilo_: conecta la camara y prueba con el programa cheese a ver si funciona de una
<novato> pandev92: hola
<keinek> es usb?
<novato> tu me ibas ayudar con la pc
<keinek> camilo_: si es usb seguro anda de una
<keinek> intenta con el programa cheese
<novato> mimecar: hola
<camilo_> keinek: ok... in progresss....
<novato> mimecar: nose si eras tú q me ibas ayudar
<pandev92> novato: ahora ando ocupado xd
<mimecar> si has iniciado el live cd abre gparted
<novato> chzpo
<novato> lo tengo en usb
<novato> mimecar: va
<mimecar> da lo mismo
<novato> sale esto
<novato> default
<novato> start linux  ubuntu
<mimecar> has iniciado el live usb si o no?
<mimecar> tienes que hacer lo mismo que hicistes para instalar el sistema (sin darle a instalar)
<novato> si
<novato> te digo lo q sale antes
<novato> default
<novato> start linux mint
<novato> start in compatibility modee
<novato> integrity check
<novato> memory test
<novato> boot from local drive
<mimecar> novato, ¿por qué no usas el mismo sistema que tiene sinstalado?
<novato> start linux mint (ompatibility mode)
<novato> uso mint
<novato> tengo otra pc pero me confundi
<novato> sorry
<camilo_> keinek: problema solucionado... muchísimas gracias
<camilo_> otra pregunta
<mimecar> inicia el sistema, abre gparted y redimensiona
<keinek> camilo_: no hay por que camilo_, luego prueba con skype o cualquier otro programa.
<novato> mimecar:  q hago=?
<novato> gparted en terminal
<camilo_> keinek: ok gracias nuevamente... cada día más enamorado de la vida y de Linux ubuntu :-D
<novato> =?
<camilo_> como comparto una carpeta via internet con otrop computador con windows
<mimecar> novato, sí
<keinek> creo que con boton derecho sobre la carpeta aparece las opciones para compartir
<keinek> y me parece que lo hace automaticamente con samba
<keinek> camilo_: con botón derecho aparecen las opciones de compartición, deberás experimentar. Yo hace mucho que no uso eso.
<mimecar> camilo_, via internet es "red local"?
<camilo_> no me aparece la la opción de compartición
<camilo_> red local te refieres a que compartimos router?
<keinek> camilo_: te sabes manejar con la terminal?
<camilo_> la uso bastante
<mimecar> camilo_, sí
<keinek> hay una forma de compartir un directorio con una sola linea de comando.
<keinek> es un comando en python
<camilo_> si compartimos router... a veces
<keinek> te posicionas en el directorio en donde esta lo que quieres compartir
<keinek> y ejecutas:
<mimecar> camilo_, si los dos equipos están en la misma red local puedes compartir cosas
<mimecar> si es por internet no es tan sencillo
<camilo_> mmm entiendo
<camilo_> ir por partes
<keinek> python -m SimpleHTTPServer 8080
<camilo_> si compartimos router...d espés veo la otra posibilidad de salir a mar abierto
<keinek> pues pasar por el router no sabría decirte
<novato> mimecar: no puedo
<novato> estoy en root y sale error
<mimecar> qué error?
<keinek> camilo_: con esa linea puedes compartir un directorio, en la otra pc pones en el navegador la ip de la maquina en donde comparties mas el puerto
<novato> mimecar:  root privileges are required for runing gpsrted
<keinek> camilo_: 192.168.1.1:8080
<keinek> camilo_: y listo te aparece el directorio de la otra maquina.
<mimecar> novato, si te sale eso, no eres root
<novato> no es asi el root
<novato> cd /
<keinek> camilo_: si tuvieras el modem directo a tu pc sin pasar por router con tu ip publica mas el puerto podrian descargar del directorio que compartes.
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> sudo gparted
<keinek> camilo_: asi que te toca probar :)
<novato> ya salio
<novato> jajajaj
<camilo_> keinek: eso me gusta
<novato> mimecar:  q novato soy
<novato> q necesitas saber
<novato> mimecar:  hay varias cosas
<mimecar> keinek, lo normal es que el router no permita conexiones de la red
<mimecar> novato, botón derecho sobre la primera partición, redimensionar
<novato> dice :  /dev/sda1 ext4
<keinek> mimecar: es verdad, pero bueno que haga pruebas locales, luego quizas depende del router puede que a travez del puerto pueda, pero tiene que abrir el puerto en el router y eso ya no me gusta hacerlo :)
<novato> 23.28 Gb de 25GB
<novato> so le puse s{olo al root
<mimecar> novato, botón derecho sobre la primera partición, redimensionar
<novato> mimecar:  resize mode
<keinek> camilo_: pasa pasar datos rápido de una maquina a otra dentro de tu red local, ese comando es muy útil.  Es un servidor de FTP en miniatura, momentaneo, luego cierras el comando y listo.
<camilo_> keinek: apliqué el comando sobre la carpeta que quiero compartir
<keinek> camilo_: ejecutas el comando estando parado en la carpeta que quieras compartir
<keinek> y automaticamente se abre un servidor FTP que comparte desde esa carpeta para arriba, o sea todas las carpetas que tengas dentro de ese directorio.
<camilo_> keinek: lo hise
<mimecar> mientras no ejecutes ese comando en una red con muchos equipos no tendrás problemas
<keinek> mimecar: exacto, si muchos a la vez quieren descargar algo se cuelga todo. Es para pasar algún que otro archivo.
<mimecar> keinek, no, estas mandando los datos sin crifrado
<camilo_> keinek: me aparece: Serving HTTP on 0.0.0.0 port 8080 y otras cosas
<mimecar> cifrado
<mimecar> novato, ya estas redimensionando?
<novato> no
<keinek> Un mini FTP para salir al paso.
<keinek> mimecar: si es verdad, para cifrar le conviene instalar el openssh-server
<novato> esto está en inglés
<mimecar> novato, a que esperas?
<novato> dejame traducirlo
<keinek> Pero bueno no estamos hablando de seguridad :)
<keinek> y una vez pasado el archivo cierras el programa :)
<keinek> camilo_: desde otra pc, pon la IP de esta pc que esta funcionando el servidor, desde cualqueir navegador
<keinek> mas el puerto
<keinek> camilo_: ejemplo 192.168.1.1:8080
<keinek> en la misma PC donde ejecutas el servidor
<MrTulias> Todo lo que busco acerca del módulo msvcrt me aparece para windows... dónde podría buscarlo para linux?
<keinek> puedes desde un navegador poner localhost:8080
<camilo_> entonces el el navegador web del otro computador con windows inserto la ip de mi pc y podré esntrar a la carpeta?
<novato> mimecar: dice q es modo de cambiar tamaño
<camilo_> jajajja ok.... in progres...
<novato> camilo_:  usa una nube y ya, no te mates o compliques la vida
<mimecar> pon el texto que sale
<mimecar> sin traducir
<novato> Resize/mode
<mimecar> entra ahí y ponle el espacio que quieres que tenga
<novato> ya
<novato> swap la dejo asi
<mexicainvaxed> que aventura andan?
<mexicainvaxed> en que**
<novato> mimecar:  la swap la dejo así!
<mimecar> ok
<novato> mimecar:   la otra /dev/sda3   extended    434.80 GB
<mimecar> esa es la que tendrás que ampliar
<novato> listo
<MrTulias> mexicainvaxed, yo con un error de un módulo de windows que no tengo
<mimecar> cuando lo tengas todo, aplica los cambios y con suerte funcionará
<camilo_> keinek: apliqué mi ip + :8080 i no pasó
<camilo_> keinek: es la ip que encuentro en la página que detecta ip en internet?
<mexicainvaxed> MrTulias: y que haces en el canal? deverias andar por ##windows o #dll
<camilo_> como me entero de mi ip en la terminal?
<MrTulias> no lo tengo en ubuntu, me da error intentando instalar un programa que se supone funciona en la 12.04
<mexicainvaxed> MrTulias: cual programa?
<MrTulias> calise
<mexicainvaxed> camilo_: ifconfig
<mexicainvaxed> MrTulias: sigues el howto de calise.sourceforge?
<camilo_> mexicainvaxed: y cual de los datos que me da ahí es mi ip?
<mexicainvaxed> camilo_: mira unos numeros, ejem: 192.168.1.100
<camilo_> mexicainvaxed: me aparecen varios
<mexicainvaxed> camilo_: quiere su ip local o externa (wan)?
<novato> mimecar: como s{e q qued{o bien
<mimecar> reinicias y el equipo funciona
<camilo_> mexicainvaxed: es para compartir carpeta usando el comando: python -m SimpleHTTPServer 8080
<novato> ya t digo
<camilo_> mexicainvaxed: dentro del router
<mexicainvaxed> camilo_: pega tu ifconfig en pastebin.com
<GridCube> borlas
<GridCube> :P
<camilo_> mexicainvaxed: ok... como copio lo de la terminal?
<novato> mimecar: como me fijo en la terminal
<mimecar> te fijas en...?
<MrTulias> mexicainvaxed, sigo el install, en uno de los pasos me da error de que falta un módulo de python, el msvcrt. Todo lo que encuentro es de windows
<mexicainvaxed> camilo_: pipealo a xsel y pegalo con ctrol v
<camilo_> mexicainvaxed: uso escritor Xfce y la terminal no me permite copiar y pegar como en editor de texto
<mexicainvaxed> camilo_: pipealo a xsel o xclip (si no los tiene instalelos) y los pegas a pastebin con control C
<mexicainvaxed> control V*
<camilo_> mexicainvaxed: instalando xsel....
<mexicainvaxed> camilo_: ifconfig | xsel   o ifconfig | xclip
<mexicainvaxed> www.pastebin.com *click y CONTROL C
<mexicainvaxed> perdon control V
<novato> mimecar:  como me fijo si esta bien hecho
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> reinicias y funciona
<mimecar> y el espacio ha cambiado
<novato> ok
<camilo_> mexicainvaxed: no me funcionó con xsel
<mexicainvaxed> instala xclip
<novato> mimecar:  como mejoro el rango del wireless, con windous funciona nbien en linux se cae a cada rato
<novato> mimecar:  no sé xq
<mimecar> novato, en Mint no lo se
<camilo_> mexicainvaxed: instalé xclip tampoco funciona
<camilo_> mexicainvaxed: que estoy haciendo mal?
<mimecar> camilo_, sólo puedes tener una dirección que sea 192.168.***.***
<mimecar> no hay tantas posibilidades
<MrTulias> Por lo visto me falta esto http://docs.python.org/2/library/msvcrt.html , ¿Hay algo para ubuntu?
<camilo_> mexicainvaxed: hay una primero Direc. inet
<mimecar> MrTulias, esa librería sólo es para Windows
<novato> mimecar:  es lo mismo q ubuntu me dicen
<mimecar> novato, los drivers pueden ser diferentes
<camilo_> mexicainvaxed: la segunda es una variación de esa
<camilo_> mexicainvaxed: ha de ser la primera
<MrTulias> Entonces... ¿cómo soluciono el error de modulo no encontrado? Si es de windows no lo voy a tener
<mexicainvaxed> camilo_: como dice mimecar , comienza con 192.168.x.x y no termina con 192.168.x.255 o 192.168.1.254 ...suponiendo que tienes un router comun, escribe aqui todos los numeros que comienzen con 192.168
<mimecar> MrTulias, no puedes
<mimecar> asegurate que ese código sea para linux
<MrTulias> Sigo los pasos del install para 12.04
<mimecar> estas seguro que ese código es para linux?
<camilo_> mexicainvaxed: perfecto una termina con 255, otra en 0... es la primera que termina en 25 y empieza en 192.
<mimecar> MrTulias, por curiosidad, sabes que existe un ppa para el programa?
<camilo_> mexicainvaxed: estoy esperando que se vuelva a activar phyton que lo cerré por error
<MrTulias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5680476/ línea 100, fallo al ejecutar la línea 112
<mexicainvaxed> camilo pon la http://192.168.1.25:8080  *clic
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=calise+ubuntu
<mimecar> primer enlace
<camilo_> mexicainvaxed: en este pc?
<camilo_> mexicainvaxed: o en el que tiene windows?
<MrTulias> mimecar, no lo sabía. Sólo miré lo de la página que puse
<mexicainvaxed> camilo_: el que tiene el python server, vete a las maquinas de windows y pon la misma direccion
<mexicainvaxed> camilo_: el python simple server lo ejecutas desde la carpeta que quieres compartir. *nota
<camilo_> mexicainvaxed: tengo python activado.... voy a la otra pc y le doy en el navegador a la ip local + :8080
<camilo_> mexicainvaxed: eso
<camilo_> mexicainvaxed: ?
<MrTulias> Lo que me parece raro es que en los pasos del install pidan librerías de windows en ubuntu... error seguro
<mimecar> si te has descargado el código de windows es normal
<mexicainvaxed> camilo_: esa ip es del server, en cualquier maquina mientras este simple server activo van a poner ver esa maquina
<MrTulias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5680476/ línea 100, fallo al ejecutar la línea 112
<mimecar> MrTulias, teniendo un ppa, para que sigues con eso?
<camilo_> mexicainvaxed: solo la carpeta en cuestion?
<novato> mimecar:  hola
<novato> mimecar:  se me cay{o el internet
<MrTulias> Estoy mirandolo, estoy en ello.
<mexicainvaxed> camilo_: simple server sirve la carpeta donde ejecutaste ese comando y todas las carpetas que contiene, asi que por seguridad ejecuta el comando desde la carpeta que quiere compartir
<camilo_> mexicainvaxed: ok.... probando si funciona.....
<novato> mimecar:  tengo una notebook con ubuntu 13  de 64bits
<novato> pero no tiene el wireless largo alcance
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<novato> si
<novato> es lo extraño
<novato> y nada
<mimecar> ¿has mirado si tu modelo de wifi tiene alguna incompatibilidad con ubuntu?
<novato> mimecar:  no me digas eso<!; auchhh
<novato> mimecar:  q puedo hacer
<novato> =?
<mimecar> usar google y buscar
<novato> ni modo
<novato> uffffffffffffff
<novato> dale gracias
<mimecar> ya has buscado en todos los resultados de google?
<novato> mimecar:  recomendaciones para crear web cools como esta.   esmadrid.com -  manutdfc.com
<mimecar> saber programar
<novato> mimecar:  ashala ! estoy para los tigres
<novato> demonios
 * mimecar no entiende las últimas frases
<novato> mimecar:  q para hacer eso tendr{ia q nacer
<mimecar> coge un libro de desarollo web y empieza
<mexicainvaxed> traduccion urbana, que esta para la shit
<novato> mexicainvaxed:  si eso es!.
<novato> quiero hacer un web asi
<novato> pero nunca eh podido
<camilo_> mexicainvaxed: muchas gracias veré si funciona
<novato> dream weaver pero quedo fea jajjajajja
<novato> bueno libro de desarrollo web voy a buscar
<novato> mimecar:  gracias, voy a ver q hago
<MrTulias> Nada, se queda pillao en el calibrate... Entre una cosa y otra, por lo menos tengo manual, seguiré investigando. Gracias por la info y su tiempo, mimecar
<mimecar> ya has usado el ppa?
<MrTulias> Sí, como comento se queda calibrando, no me devuelve el prompt después de calise --calibrate
<MrTulias> Seguiré con man calise aver que puedo hacer
<MrTulias> a ver*
<alf87> Buenas tardes!
<fzeta> yep!
<mimecar> yep! not found, please, load your locales
#ubuntu-es 2014-05-12
<angels> mimecar que mas puedo hacer nada que e conecta
<angels> hola a ttodo no puedo conectarme ni con cable ni wifi como puedo reinstalar el driver o que se puede hacer
 * xoan buenas
<Tarrasquero> buenos dias
<Tarrasquero> alguien sabe una alternativa atractiva a gpass?
<Lulzifer> hola!
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<Lulzifer> alguien de vosotros usa xubuntu?
<Lulzifer> me e tenido que pasar a xubuntu porque no me terminaba de ir bien ubuntu.. creo que es por ponerles los repositorios de kali o algo de eso
<DELLtra> nas o/
<Guest25794> hola
<Guest25794> quien usa Flixtor
<Guest25794> en ubuntu 14
<locodir-user> hola
<DELLtra> nas
<locodir-user> ayuda
<locodir-user> jugando con el grub con el customizer borre el windows 8... y encima ni siquiera funciona el fondo q qeria ponerle...
<locodir-user> q alguien me ayude a dejarlo bien
<mimecar> habrás borrado como mucho la entrada de Windows 8
<DELLtra> claro la entrada
<locodir-user> y como agrego la etnrada?
<locodir-user> entrada
<locodir-user> y porq no se ve la foto?
<locodir-user> tga
<locodir-user> ...
<mimecar> ¿dónde has dejado la foto?
<locodir-user> en el grub customizer
<locodir-user> jaja
<mimecar> ...
<locodir-user> esq
<locodir-user> como arreglo lo de windows 8 antes q nada
<locodir-user> me bajo algun reparador de grub?
<locodir-user> una iso?
<mimecar> necesitas un live cd para poder arreglarlo
<locodir-user> de qe?
<locodir-user> windows?
<mimecar> de Ubuntu
<locodir-user> y q hago?
<locodir-user> ya lo tengo
<locodir-user> a punto en el USB
<mimecar> inicia el sistema
<locodir-user> y?
<locodir-user> reparo?
<locodir-user> desde el live?
<locodir-user> wtf
<locodir-user> chee mimecar  mimecar
<mimecar> si no tienes paciencia mientras busco una guía actualizada
<mimecar> la buscas por tu cuenta
<mimecar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/369324/grub2-cannot-detect-windows-8
<locodir-user> gracias
<mimecar> esa puede que te funcione
<mimecar> si has modificado grub tendrás que deshacer los cambios
<locodir-user> nose
<locodir-user> estoy instalando el boot repair
<mimecar> tu mismo
<locodir-user> vere si se arregla cn eso
<locodir-user> no te vayas xfa
<locodir-user> q nadie ayuda x aqi
<locodir-user> gracias
<mimecar> pidiendo ayuda de esa forma...
<mimecar> puedes recibir respuestas pasado un tiempo
<mimecar> no hay obligación de contestar
<locodir-user> ya veo
<locodir-user> de donde sos?
<locodir-user> yo del mejor pueblo del mundio
<erAbuelo> buenas
<cachencho> buenas y santas. la actualización al 14.4 se ha cargado el escritorio. hice la actualización pero luego de reiniciar y tras poner el pass me lleva a una pantalla sin menu en donde solo se ve el puntero del mouse.
<cachencho> leí el foro y encontré: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/184034 que aparentemente es el mismo problema
<cachencho> quise usar dpkg, pero no conecta el wifi cuando entro en recovery mode
<cachencho> trate de conectar con iwconfic y dhclient pero en este ultimo me aparecen unos errores (no encuentra algun archivo)
<cachencho> si alguien puede orientarme como seguir mi investigación estaré agradecido. no me doy cuenta como googlear el problema
#ubuntu-es 2014-05-13
<jotaxpe> Hola, tengo ubuntu 12.04, y compre una impresora canon pixma mg2510, y no puedo hacer que me imprima, alguien sabe como solucionar este problema?
<miandonmenmian> hola
<miandonmenmian> alguien sabe como reinstalar el stack del usb ?
<miandonmenmian> el sistema usb no funciona bien no se que packete o servicio se encarga de esto
<Germanaz0> Hola
<Germanaz0> tengo un pequeño problema, no puedo loguearme como root, cuando escribo "sudo su" por ejemplo me dice que mi usuario no esta en la lista de sudoers, no puedo editar nada ssin ser root, esto paso desde ayer, cuando actualice el sistema, es muy raro
<Germanaz0> no puedo editar el archivo sudoers sin ser root, alguien sabe como hacerlo ?
<arnadelo> Alñguien que sepa de un reppositorio activo de medibuntu 10.04 tipo old-releases?
<erAbuelo> hi
<StR> hola a todos!
<Xago> hola muchachos...pregunta: Cómo fuerzo a mi tarjeta de red a traficar en 1 Gb
<Xago> sin que tenga que negociar?
<guampa> mejor dejala que autonegocie. si negocio menos es porque no tiene que ir a 1gb, probablemente hay un componente que no funciona a esa velocidad, o el cable esta teniendo problemas
<guampa> si forzas una placa a una velocidad mas alta de la que autonegocio es mas probable que no transmita nada
<Xago> muchachos, cómo fuerzo la puerta de mi tarjeta de red a 1 Gb?
<Xago> necesito hacer unas pruebas
<mimecar> tu tarjeta es de 1 GB?
<Xago> Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full
<Xago> 	                        100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full
<Xago> 	                        1000baseT/Full
<mimecar> el resto de elementos de la red son de 1 GB también?
<Xago> necesito comprobar un media converter
<Xago> de fibra
<erAbuelo> que es un media converter de fibra ?
<USUARIO_> Hola a todos
<USUARIO_> tengo un problema con Ubuntu 14, el cursor se congela muy seguido
<USUARIO_> tengo el problema en una Core duo de 3ghz + 4gb de ram + video Intel integrado de 1gb
<Souchiro> tipico de intel :/
<aguitel> luego tienes que reiniciar?
<Israphel2> yo uso intel sin problemas
<USUARIO_> No tengo que reiniciar, puedo usar Ubuntu con normalidad, el problema es que el cursor se congela aunque no esté usando ningún programa
<aguitel> proba cambiar de puerto usb
<USUARIO_> el mouse es el clásico (con bolita)
<aguitel> como se conecta a la pc?
<USUARIO_> por el puerto PS/2
<aguitel> aha ,prueba con otro mouse tipo usb
<USUARIO_> ¿los clásicos no funcionan?
<Israphel2> con bolita?
<Israphel2> en serio?
<Israphel2> no será que se traba la bolita y no el so?
<Israphel2> USUARIO_: un ps2 pero optico al menos
<aguitel> me refiero a la conexion usb a la pc ,no me interesa que sea de bolita o de maderita o lo que sea
<USUARIO_> Israphel2 en Debian y en win8 me funciona todo bien
<Israphel2> win8 y un mouse de bolita
<Israphel2> hablamos de ubuntu 14.04 ?
<USUARIO_> Israphel2 el mouse será antiguo, pero es completamente funcional en Debian y win8
<Israphel2> lo entiendo pero no entiendo por qué usarlo
<USUARIO_> Acabo de instalar Ubuntu 14 hace un par de semanas
<Israphel2> o sea no eran buena idea ni en su época
<Israphel2> el que paga win8 paga un mouse optico no
<USUARIO_> pero si en Debian funciona bien, cuál es el problema en Ubuntu, que el cursor se congela a cada rato
<Israphel2> en primera instancia culparia a xorg
<Israphel2> debian 7?
<USUARIO_> Debian testing
<Israphel2> USUARIO_: antes usabas ubuntu 12.04 y andaba?
<USUARIO_> es la primera vez que uso Ubuntu
<Israphel2> para sacarnos la duda podrias usar ubuntu 12.04 live
<Israphel2> a ver si tu problema se introdujo ahora o nmo
<Israphel2> o no
<USUARIO_> en Debian no tengo el unity, ni compiz
<mimecar> si usas un ratón USB no se bloquea?
<USUARIO_> no lo he probado con un mouse USB
<mimecar> pruebalo
<Israphel2> o proba ubuntu sin unity
<Israphel2> usando el gnome viejo
<Israphel2> (o el gnome nuevo)
<USUARIO_> para Gnome uso Debian, para unity uso ahora Ubuntu
<USUARIO_> el cursor se congela más seguido cuando cierro el pulseaudio por ejemplo
<mimecar> 1. Pon todas las actualizaciones del sistema
<Israphel2> creo que la mayor parte de los usuarios de ubuntu, lo usan sin unity
<mimecar> 2. Prueba con otro ratón (no será la causa del fallo)
<USUARIO_> es de hace 2 semanas por lo que no sería el 1.  Pero igual trataré de quitar el unity, compiz, pulseaudio para ver si se corrige
<Artemis3> y que va tener que ver eso con el mouse?
<mimecar> se te irá medio sistema si haces eso
<mimecar> USUARIO_, has puesto las actualizaciones sí / no ?
<USUARIO_> el upgrade aún no lo puse por haberlo considerado innecesario
<mimecar> es obligatorio poner las actualizaciones
<Artemis3> actualiza a ver si se arregla
<mimecar> instala todas las actualizaciones y reinicia el equipo
<USUARIO_> ok
<Artemis3> si no se arregla prueba una version anterior
<Artemis3> puede ser tema de kernel
<USUARIO_> gracias por el consejo.
<Artemis3> ej si 13.10 sirve
<Israphel2> hubo pocos updates de 14.04 y ninguno me parece relevante al mouse o a xorg
<mimecar> Israphel, no es probable que sea causa del ratón
<Israphel2> ya dijo que andaba en otros casos
<mimecar> no lo ha probado con un ratón USB
<Israphel2> no quiere, porque dice que ese anda
<mimecar> y no puedes comparar el funcionamiento de Windows/ Debian con Ubuntu
<mimecar> USUARIO_, haz la prueba con un ratón USB
<nelson_> #gambas-es
<Xago> erAbuelo, es el dispositivo encargado de convertir la señal de luz de la fibra a formato binario/IP
#ubuntu-es 2014-05-14
<ramrebol> Hola. Tengo una consulta. Cuando abro cualquier aplicación (ej: navegador, editor de textos.) se abre en la ventana donde estuvo antes lo cual es molesto, porque debo andar buscando entre los escritorios donde se abrio. A alguien le ha pasado o sabe como cambiar esto?
<ramrebol> (que las aplicaciones se abran en el escritorio que en que estoy)
<m4v> realmente no...
<ramrebol> y tienes alguna intuicion de como arreglarlo?  no se me ocurre como buscar :/
<m4v> encontré esto, pero no parece haber nada útil http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2200778
<ramrebol> gracias m4v por ayudarme a buscar ;)
<MarioMey> Hola...
<MarioMey> ¿Alguien me puede dar una mano con xmodmap?
<MarioMey> Quiero emular dos teclas, con el scroll del mouse.
<luca> hola!
<raffles496> saludos a todos
<raffles496> tengo un problema que me esta aquejando, espero puedan ayudarme. Hace poco un familiar me regalo una placa madre y al montar con algunos componentes que tenia por ahi, una PC nueva e instalar Ubuntu 12.04, pasa algo extraño. Cuando enciendo la maquina la primera vez, esta carga el BIOS, despues el GRUB y cuando selecciono Ubuntu 12.04, ocurre que el grub pareciera que se congelara y no saliera de ahi, despues tengo que reiniciar la maquina y es en 
<raffles496> buen dia a todos
<rodicio> Hola ¿Para que es el firmware de los drivers del kernel que viene en una actualización? ¿eso no deberían traerlo los drivers o venir perfectamente adaptados¿
<rodicio> ??
<x-mint> ya lo dices es una actualizacion... mejoras
<hxm> hola
<hxm> ¿Alguien sabe qué puedo hacer con esto? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7462088/
<kchengue> jola
<kchengue> hola
<erAbuelo> buenas
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<CoHaNcc>  #ubuntu-es-cafe
<WyReSP> aaah
<WyReSP> pon /j
<WyReSP> lila!
<WyReSP> CoHaNcc
<WyReSP> ... :D
<erAbuelo> re
<erAbuelo> hasta mas tarde
<Israphel2> el indicador de mails ya no se me pone azul cuando me escriben en thunderbird :(
<erAbuelo> re
<juan__> Hola
<juan__> Tengo una duda. Un equipo con Ubuntu 12.04 que esta conectado a internet mediante LAN en una ubicación y que tengo que cambiar a otra ubicacion con compañia de conexion diferente y tambien mediante LAN. ¿Se autoadaptara el solo a la nueva ubicacion a la hora de conectar con internet o tendre que reconfigurar algo?
<guampa> si usa dhcp, la respuesta seria mayormente si
<DELLtra> juan__,  a menos que tu configuracion sea estatica
<DELLtra> tendrias que volver a poner los valores nuevos
<juan__> Veamos, normalmente cuando cargo el sistema operativo, lo dejo hacer sin intervenir para nada.,
<DELLtra> pero si estas en dhcp no veo el problema
<juan__> Asi que lo que se carga es por defecto y funciona al terminar de cargar
<juan__> La duda me viene cuando he de cambiar ese equipo de ubicacion
<DELLtra> ???
<juan__> Supongo que la conexion es dinamica
<guampa> la nueva red es otra casa? una red empresarial?
<DELLtra> claro
<juan__> otra casa
<guampa> no vas a tener problema seguramente
<juan__> bien
<juan__> Y con el monitor??
<DELLtra> monitor ??
<guampa> tampoco va a tener problema
<DELLtra> jajaja
<juan__> Ahora estoy utilizando uno. En la otra casa habra otro
<juan__> vaaaaale
<guampa> a lo sumo cambiar el brillo de acuerdo a las ventanas
<juan__> al brillo que le den
<guampa> perfecto entonces
<juan__> con que me funcione a 1280x1024 el resto me da igual
<juan__> Muchas gracias chicos (o chicas)
<juan__> Un saludo
<juan__> Bye
<guampa> x nada
<juan__> Hasta la proxima
#ubuntu-es 2014-05-15
<roger_35> hola
<roger_35> buenas noches, una consulta: En que programa de ubuntu puedo buscar y bajar musica y discos? cual es el programa del torrent por ej?
<Artemis3> el programa del torrent no busca pero se llama transmission
<roger_35> aha
<roger_35> conoces algun otro como para busqueda de musica q permita el download?
<roger_35> saben si el emule continua activo o ya es historia?
<steven_> Hola
<Locke2002> Tiene una pregunta?
<steven_> Tengo un problema. ¿Por qué no puedo eliminar cualquier archivo desde el escritorio o en la carpeta con el nombre de inicio, documentos, descargas ...
<steven_> No puedo ver los archivos en la papelera de reciclaje. Parece que debería dejar de ser root y sí así es como lo hago
<steven_> me sale un mensaje que dice que no se puede borrar.
<steven_> "No se pudo encontrar o crear el directorio de la papelera"
<Locke2002> Parece como un error de permiso, pero no sé...
<steven_> si
<steven_> es un error y la verdad que quiero borrar algunos archivos que ya no necesito
<steven_> tampoco puedo ingresar a la papelera desde sudo nautilus
<Locke2002> Me gustaría ayudarle, pero no tengo Ubuntu Desktop y no lo conozco... Lo siento :(
<gariza90> Hola.
<steven_> No hay problema
<steven_> seguiré buscando en algunos foros
 * x-mint  buenas
<erAbuelo> buenas
<kurama10> buenas
<z4sk4> buenas, como puedo hacer que cada X caracteres de una linea meta un caracter (retorno de carro en html en mi caso)
<z4sk4> a base de cut puedo hacer cosas, pero el problema es k no se cuantas lineas van a salir, las lines que si que se que saldran, no hay problema
<cousteau> sed 's/.{72}/&\n/g'
<cousteau> creo
<cousteau> sed -r 's/.{72}/&\n/g'
<cousteau> z4sk4, ¿en qué contexto quieres hacer eso?  (mi idea vale pero cortará las palabras donde le dé la gana)
<z4sk4> cousteau, yo imprimo hashses en sha251, pero nuca se cuantos ficheros habrá (es output de dc3dd), la idea es que toda linea que supere los 78, introduzca algo despues del 78 caracter
<z4sk4> sha256, perdón
<z4sk4> lol, recorrijo sha512 xD
<cousteau> ...qué largos son los sha512
<guampa> 64 caracteres
<cousteau> nope, en hexadecimal salen 128
<z4sk4> justo, entonces en un html o pdf, se sale... entonces los tengo que cortar, (ya que al tabular, ocupa mas por asi decirlo)
<cousteau> y en base 64 salen 86
<cousteau> bueno, sed -r 's/.{78}/&\n/g' funciona
<cousteau> o si quieres añadir un guión o algo al final de cada línea, sed -r 's/.{78}/&-\n/g'
<z4sk4> cousteau, mira que he buscado ejemplso con sed y no encontre, nada, grache, pruebo y te digo
<z4sk4> el \n tengo que quitarlo y sustituirlo por un <br/>, ahora te digo su me fue
<z4sk4> el & que representa?
<cousteau> .{78} significa "repetir 78 veces ({78} cualquier carácter (.)"
<cousteau> & es "lo que has encontrado con sed"
<z4sk4> ok, el caracter 78 me lo prespeta o sustituye?
<cousteau> inserta un \n después de los 78 caracteres
<cousteau> ese sed significa "en cada línea, cada vez que encuentres 78 caracteres seguidos, inserta un \n a continuación"
<z4sk4> perfecto, mil gracias
<cousteau> ...de hecho, si una línea mide exactamente 78 caracteres o un múltiplo de 78, te meterá un \n al final aunque no haga falta...  sería mejor hacer   s/.{78}(?!$)/&\n/g
<guampa> oh, sha512sum | wc -c == 132
<cousteau> (?!...) significa "que no vaya seguido de..." y $ significa fin de la línea
<guampa> habia olvidado el ascii armor
<cousteau> si la gente me hiciera caso e implementara la codificación "base 91" en vez del despilfarro de base 64...
<z4sk4> cousteau, el último comando me peta, automaticamnete me pone (?!$) como (?/g)
<z4sk4> pero el 1º me vale, no creo k una linea me salga tan larga para ser múltiplo de 78 xD
<cousteau> parece que sed no admite lo de (?! )
<guampa> no, solo posix regex
<guampa> esas son pcre
<guampa> no tenes lookahead/behind, non-captures y un par mas de cosas
<guampa> basicamente no tenes ningun parametro a una captura
<cousteau> básicamente no tengo (? )
<cousteau> bueno, pues entonces sin el (?!$)
<guampa> o sea, vos queres insertar un caracter fijo despues de los primeros 78 caracteres?
<fajung> hola, el otro dia estaba navegango en chrome y se me cayo el mouse y no se que paso pero me quedo algo raro en ubity con el chrome: http://s29.postimg.org/bptjd64if/Captura_de_pantalla_de_2014_05_15_14_37_38.png
<fajung> tengo hrome anclado 2º pero al abrirlo aparece otro cuadro abajo en ubity
<fajung> ...unity
<z4sk4> cousteau, el problema de | sed -r 's/.{78}/&<br\/>		/g' , es que no lo hace por cada 78 en cada linea, lo hace cada X caracteres, sin importar las lienas
<cousteau> qué raro...  ¿cómo están las líneas?
<guampa> eso es por usar g
<guampa> si no usas g, el primer match termina la expresion
<cousteau> si estuvieran separadas por salto de línea lo entendería
<guampa> g == global (relativamente a la linea), es decir, aplicados a todas las coincidencias en la linea
<guampa> ah, que no estan separados por salto de linea?
<cousteau> guampa, por eso, debería hacerlo de 78 en 78
<guampa> es todo un gran stream entonces sin delimitar con \n ?
<z4sk4> eal principio estan separadas por lineas, luego las junto para meterlas en otro sed
<cousteau> no sé qué programa estás usando para generar el sha512 y el html, pero esto de sed debería ir antes de generar el html
<z4sk4> espera k os paso un pastebin
<z4sk4> dc3dd
<cousteau> ...o puedes usar <pre> en html y no usar <br>
<cousteau> (por cierto, en html no hace falta la / de <br/>, eso es sólo en XHTML que creo que ya nadie lo usa)
<cousteau> a lo mejor puedes formatear el HTML para que inserte el salto de línea automáticamente (por el navegador en vez de por el código)
<z4sk4> esoty modificando el script, para acoplarlo, por k el parse es muy largo y saber, ahora os digo
<z4sk4> y a saber*
<cousteau> no es que sed sea lo más indicado para editar html
<guampa> http://stackoverflow.com/a/1732454
<z4sk4> ya esta, gracias cousteau , tenia un pifostio en el parseo que normal que saliera raro xD
<cousteau> guampa, voy a suponer que ese link es... aquel link.
<guampa> por supuersto lo es
<guampa> lo siento, pero es que todavia no lo pude poner en una remera
<kchengue> hola
<kchengue> openstack
<kchengue> i  need help
<mimecar> ese tipo de dudas es muy concreta
<mimecar> en el canal de openstack te podrán ayudar mejor
<ailan> hola a toda la comunidad, quiero saber como vuelvo a la configuracion inicial del sistema, digase programas instalados y todo, en ubuntu 10.04
<mimecar> no puedes volver
<mimecar> como mucho instalar los paquetes que venían de serie y reiniciar la configuración
<ailan> como reinicio la configuracion?
<mimecar> la forma más sencilla es creando un usuario nuevo y dándole después permisos para usar sudo
<ailan> cual es el comando
<mimecar> usa las herramientas gráficas de Ubuntu
<nott> Buenas ubunteros
<nott> La gestión de la batería sigue siendo tan pésima en linux?
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> necesito ayuda con lubuntu y una placa broadcom
<ailan> oooooo
#ubuntu-es 2014-05-16
<leom33> http://blog.desdelinux.net/comandos-para-conocer-el-sistema-identificar-hardware-y-algunas-configuraciones-de-software/ ivedci89-desktop
<omarmorgante> Hola Iván ¿Cómo hago para traducir un texto al castellano?
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<Israphel2> puedo tener teamviewer 8 y 9 en Trusty?
<viana_m> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/140002#.U3ZVOIbB7Hk ivedci89
<ivedci89-desktop> omarmorgante:
<ivedci89-desktop> omarmorgante:  para traducir usas la pagina de google traductor!
<ivedci89-desktop> de todos modos, cuando me quieras preguntar algo directamente usa el chat privado, no el de soporte de ubuntu
<ivedci89-desktop> 'este es el link de google traductor
<ivedci89-desktop> https://translate.google.com.ar/
<buenaventura> !translate
<kubot> Translate Ubuntu into your own language, important translations that are needed are listed first. See https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<viana_m> ivedci89
<rafael> hola ayuda
<Guest7374> unj amigo btiene una hp
<Guest7374> pero creo un a particion de recobery con sus documentos como los recupero
<Guest7374> es urgente es del trabajo
<mimecar> ha copiado los docuementos a la partición de recuperación?
<Guest7374>  si hay b
<Guest7374> una particion llamadda
<Guest7374> }recobery
<mimecar> esas particiones no son para guardar los datos del usuario
<Guest7374> pero como la activo o hago que funcione
<mimecar> inicia con un Live CD / USB y copia los datos a un disco externo
<Guest7374> pero es que el ya le dio
<Guest7374> restaurar windows 7
<Guest7374> y no sabe donde estan sus documentos
<mimecar> ¿cómo copió los datos a la partición de recuperación?
<Guest7374>  hp tae un programa
<Guest7374> ese progrma creo una particion
<Guest7374> no estaran hay los documento
<mimecar> no tienen que estar los documentos
<Guest7374>  pero como la activo
<mimecar> entra con un live CD / USB y mira si están los documentos
<mimecar> aunque lo más probable es que los haya perdido
<Guest7374> no esta vacia
<Guest7374> si le pongo la usb de linux donde cres que pueda encontrar los doccumentos perdidos luego de restaurar windows 7
<mimecar> en el mejor de los casos en la partición de recuperación
<mimecar> es raro que HP copie los datos del usuario a otra partición
<Guest7374>  si pero se podra ver
<Guest7374> con live
<mimecar> monta la partición y mira si hay datos
<Guest7374>  pesa 20 gb la particion
<Souchiro> Guest7374,  la particion de recovery en las HP es donde viene guardada la copia de instalacion "original" de HP
<Guest7374> entonces que paso con los documentos
<mimecar> si no están ahí, han pasado a mejor vida
<Souchiro> debes usar un live cd de linux para sacarlos
<mimecar> tendrás que usar alguna aplicación de recuperación de datos
<Souchiro> eso si es que estan aun en esa particion
<Guest7374> mire4n esto
<Guest7374> http://h10010.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=es&lc=es&dlc=es&tmp_geoLoc=true&docname=c01904872#N128
<Souchiro> osea, si no guardaste esos discos de la instalacion original, estaras perdido
<Guest7374>  y vean si me sirbe
<Guest7374>  njo entiendo bien
<Souchiro> lo otro seria ver si alguien subio esos discos y los bajes
<mimecar> Guest7374, eso sólo permite guardar en otro sitio los discos de recuperación
<mimecar> no hace una copia de los datos del usuario
<Guest7374> el me dise que los datos se guardaron en esa particion llamada  recovery
<Souchiro> no
<Souchiro> ahi esta guardada la copia del SO directo de fabrica
<mimecar> quién es "él"?
<Guest7374> qu e me recomiendan hacer
<Souchiro> osea, formateas, metes los discos de recuperacion y queda como si la hubieras comprado nueva de nuevo
<mimecar> Si ya ha realizado una copia de seguridad de sus archivos personales o no desea realizar la copia de seguridad de sus archivos, seleccione Recuperar sin hacer copia de seguridad de los archivos y, a continuación, haga clic en Siguiente . Continúe con el paso siguiente.
<Guest7374>  un usario de una pc hp con windows 7
<mimecar> si en la instalación ha guardado los datos, le tendrán que salir en la recuperación
<mimecar> si no lo hace, los ha perdido
<mimecar> no has comprobado los datos antes de restaurar?
<Guest7374> como hago
<Guest7374>  ya revise mis documentos
<Guest7374> esta vacia
<mimecar> busca algún software de recuperación de datos y con suerte podrás recuperar algo
<Guest7374>  como recupero forsosamente esos documentos
<Guest7374>  algunoa sugerencia
<mimecar> http://elsoftwarelibre.wordpress.com/2009/08/27/recuperar-datos-borrados-accidentalmente-desde-ubuntu/
<mimecar> http://blog.desdelinux.net/recuperar-archivos-borrados-facilmente-con-photorec-desde-la-consola/
<mimecar> ten en cuenta que es posible que ya no tengas datos
<Guest7374> si
<Guest7374> lo se
<mimecar> depende de lo que haga el sistema
<DELLtra> testdisk
<DELLtra> ??
<cousteau> mi experiencia desborrando archivos (al menos en Windows) es que si no se ha escrito nada casi siempre se pueden recuperar.
<cousteau> aunque en Linux no tengo tanta experiencia
 * xoan buenas
#ubuntu-es 2014-05-17
<ignacio|here> Hi all :)
<julio> hola
<AltTab-> hola mundo!
<AltTab-> hola, alguien podria decirme algun servidor de argentina si conoce?  gracias
<Erick-20> necesito ayuda para poder usar el emulador de juegos "PPSSPP" en ubuntu 14.04, no corre y ademas pide un complemento para correr, pero el problema es que no encuentro el complemento adecuando que pide
<juan> Hola
<Guest17631> Al instalar los controladores privativos de ATI el monitor se queda en negro con el mensaje "fuera de rango" ¿Como puedo acceder durante el arranque?
<Guest17631> ¿Como puedo solucionarlo sin tener que cargar de nuevo el sistema operativo?
<kurama10> crtl+alt+F1 o F2
<kurama10> te mandara a una tty y de ahi te pedira
<kurama10> user y pass
<Guest17631> Gracias kurama
<Guest17631> Pero con mis conocimientos no puedo arreglar nada. Se me queda en el simbolo del sistema y de ahí ya no se que hacer
<kurama10> ok ahora haz un Xorg --configure
<Guest17631> Muchas gracias kurama 10. He empezado a instalar de nuevo desde cero. Soy un torpe para esto
<Guest17631> Un saludo
<Guest17631> Bye
<Matts4d> UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A B
<mimecar> el nivel va subiendo, ahora ya dominan la técnica de copiar y pegar
<cousteau> mimecar, y el inglés
<mimecar> si están aburridos que se pongan a mirar una pared
<rafael> hola
<rafael> quiero su opinion
<Guest76260> trabajo con muchas usb  pero quiero pasarle un antivirus
<Guest76260> instalos nod32 de linux o clam antivirus
<Guest76260> que dicen
<Guest76260> solo para las usb
<mimecar> para que necesitas escanearlas?
<Guest76260> por que en la pc  que se usan
<Guest76260> aveses hay virus
<mimecar> en ese equipo pon un antivirus en Windows
<Guest76260> y se usan en otras pc con windows
<Guest76260> pero clam
<Guest76260>  se inicia  desde que se enciende el pc
<Guest76260>  o solo cuando se usa
<mimecar> clamav es un antivirus sencillo
<Guest76260> no quiero consumir memoria en vano
<mimecar> pon en las máquinas con Windows un antivirus
<cousteau> Guest76260, yo no sé de antivirus, pero te recomiendo crear una carpeta en todos tus pendrives que se llame autorun.inf
<Guest76260> ???
<cousteau> los virus lo que suelen hacer es crear un archivo autorun.inf en el pendrive, que hace que se ejecute un programa al insertarlo en Windows (a menos que lo hayas deshabilitado)
<cousteau> este archivo se encuentra por ejemplo en CDs de instalación, y sirven para que el instalador se inicie automáticamente
<cousteau> así que los virus lo que hacen es copiarse en el pendrive, y crear un autorun.inf que ejecutará el virus cuando lo pongas en otro ordenador
<Guest76260> pero entre nod 32 o clean cual es mejor solo para usos ocacionales
<mimecar> Guest76260, clamav porque es libre
<mimecar> aunque no quitarás todos los virus
<Guest76260> y otro libre que sea mejor
<mimecar> ninguno
<mimecar> pon un antivirus en Windows que sea bueno
<cousteau> así que el truco es crear tu propio autorun.inf para que el virus no pueda crear el suyo.  Si creas un archivo el virus puede sobreescribirlo, pero si creas una carpeta y el virus la intenta sobreescribir como si fuera un archivo, no funcionará.
<mimecar> cousteau, con esa medida sólo evitas una pequepa parte de los virus
<Guest76260> ok
<cousteau> (un virus listo podría borrar la carpeta antes que nada, si bien entonces se notará que ha desaparecido)
<cousteau> mimecar, evitas que se propaguen
<mimecar> evitas una parte
<mimecar> equipo actualizado + antivirus
<Guest76260>  yo e probado el nod 32 pero consume mucha memoria
<Guest76260> el avg igual
<julio> hols
<julio> hola
<julio> tengo un problema con firefox 29
<julio> por razones desconocidas se desactivo javascript
<julio> y no se como activarlo
<julio> gracias
<SonikkuAmerica> julio: https://support.mozilla.org/es/kb/configuracion-de-javascript-y-preferencias-para-pa
<SonikkuAmerica> Lo intenta Ud.
<julio> SonikkuAmerica, ya lo intente pero la opcion de activar js no esta en ningun lado
<julio> si
<SonikkuAmerica> ¿No está una opción en Herramientas > Opciones?
<Locke2002> pienso que necesitas usar about:config
<ivedci89-desktop> En nautilus... "Archivos" como es llamad ahora en ubuntu 14... cómo hago para "Abrir esta carpeta en Terminal"
<SonikkuAmerica> ivedci89-desktop: [ sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal ]
<ivedci89-desktop> Ho Gracias! pense que ya no existia...
<SonikkuAmerica> ivedci89-desktop: Entonces corre Ud. [ nautilus -q ] a tirar un reset de Nautilus
#ubuntu-es 2014-05-18
<SonikkuAmerica> y de nada
<SonikkuAmerica> ivedci89-desktop: También el programa todavía se llama Nautilus
<ivedci89-desktop> si eso lo vi en el about..
<ivedci89-desktop> por cierto, qué otras opciones son instalables aparte
<ivedci89-desktop> ?
<SonikkuAmerica> ivedci89-desktop: Puede escribir [ sudo apt-get install nautilus- ] y presione TAB (en lugar de ENTER)
<SonikkuAmerica> (No olvida Ud. el "-")
<ivedci89-desktop> ok...  :)
<Guest54190> hola gente
<Guest54190> quien me sugiere un programa  para llenar formularios en pdf
<jgee> Guest54190: Si el PDF es un formulario 'real', lo puedes llenar con evince. Si no necesitas una herramienta de anotación, como xournal
<_victor> hola
<_victor> quien escribe español?
<_victor> o que sala en español
<Rejun> hola ayuda
<Rejun> instale el winusb para grabar iso en mi pendrive
<Rejun> y me marca error exit error 256
<Rejun> es un problema grandeee
<ivedci89-desktop> ese winusb es en linuxubuntu o en windows?
<Rejun> quien puee ayudar
<Rejun> requiero bootear una usb en linux
<ivedci89-desktop> Rejun:  te estoy preguntando para ayudar !
<Rejun> es en linux
<ivedci89-desktop> pues no te explicas bien debes dar detalles
<Rejun> cuando coloco la clave de administrador me sale el error antes mencionado y en log me sale en blanco
<ivedci89-desktop>  para eso está la herramienta "creador de discos de arranque"
<Rejun> dice exit code 256
<Rejun> no la tengo instalada
<Rejun> necesito grabar una iso en el pendrive
<Rejun> y hasta ahora no he dado con el chiste
<ivedci89-desktop> no me digas... instalaste ubuntu y luego desinstanlaste esa aplicaciones?
<Rejun> si
<ivedci89-desktop> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creador_de_discos_de_arranque
<ivedci89-desktop> o sea tienes un linux instalado y ahora estas escribiendo desde un linux!?
<ivedci89-desktop> si es asi, entonces haz:
<ivedci89-desktop> sudo apt-get install -y ubuntu-desktop #ESTO RECUPERARÁ TODO LO QUE QUITASTE (en teoria)
<Rejun> si estoy desde un linux
<Rejun> es que no tengo ubuntu disculpame, tengo una distro diferente, y biene sin nada
<Rejun> ahora quiero instalar ubuntu que es mejor segun recomendacióny ya tengo la imagen iso
<Rejun> pero no puedo grabarla en el usb de arranque
<ivedci89-desktop> si no tienes ubuntu... entonces no es el chat adecuado... no obstante dime qué distro es a ver si te puedo ayudar
<Rejun> canaima
<Rejun> es para instalar ubuntu, pero esta esta imcompleta y mi laptop no tiene dvdlector
<ivedci89-desktop> escribe lo mensionado en un terminal a ver si te funciona
<Rejun> asi que tengo que hacerlo desde usb, pero no lo logre con el winusb,
<Rejun> ok
<ivedci89-desktop> tienes grabadora de dvdCD?
<Rejun> no
<Rejun> solo para pendribe
<Rejun> pendrive
<Rejun> ya tengo la iso
<Rejun> solo que no he podido grabarla
<Rejun> en ese pendrive, porque no consigo conque, ya probe con winusb y me sale error
<Rejun> el error que le mencione de exit code 256
<Rejun> instalation failed
<Rejun> ivedci89-desktop
<ivedci89-desktop> bueno no me mensiones ese winusb porque no lo conozco... intentaré ayudarte para instalar ubuntu
<Rejun> perfecto
<ivedci89-desktop> daem un pàr de minutos
<Rejun> ya descarge la iso
<Rejun> que programa puedo utilizar
<Artemis3> que tipo de pc
<Rejun> es una laptop son lector de dvd
<Artemis3> memoria, video...
<Rejun> es para grabar una iso
<Rejun> en mi pendrive con el ubunto
<Rejun> ya tengo la iso
<Artemis3> te pregunto la pc porque ubuntu es pesado
<Rejun> pero no logro grabarla para bootear en un usb
<Rejun> a si corre
<Rejun> procesador i3
<Artemis3> cuanta memoria?
<Artemis3> y cual video
<Artemis3> i3 podria ser intel integrado y no seria problema
<Rejun> no
<Rejun> 4gb
<ivedci89-desktop> te asobra
<Artemis3> usa esto: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Rejun> no estoy en windows
<Artemis3> ah
<Artemis3> cierto
<Artemis3> usa dd
<Rejun> estoy en distro canaima
<ivedci89-desktop> no  tiene windows Artemis3 y ese pendriveusb es para windows solamente
<Artemis3> dd if=archivo.iso of=/dev/sdelusb
<Artemis3> solo hay que investigar cual es el usb :)
<Artemis3> trata de no meter la pata
<Artemis3> dmesg o /var/log/syslog te suele decir cual es al enchufarlo
<ivedci89-desktop> Artemis3:  es re avanzado eso para Rejun..jaja
<Artemis3> umm
<Rejun> see
<ivedci89-desktop> Rejun:  es buena la idea de Artemis3
<Artemis3> bueno tiene que determinar cual es el usb
<Artemis3> y usar dd
<Artemis3> canaima es un derivado de debian
<Rejun> es sdb1
<Artemis3> si pero vas a usar sdb
<ivedci89-desktop> para saber que dispositivo es tu pendrive usa lsusb
<Artemis3> ah y no tengas datos en el pendrive
<Artemis3> que no puedas borrar
<Rejun> esta limpio
<Artemis3> dale entonces dd if=imagen.iso of=/dev/sdb
<Rejun> voy a intentar con el dd
<Rejun> ok
<Artemis3> cuando termine escribe sync, y reinicia
<Rejun> no importa si es sdb1
<Rejun> ?
<Artemis3> no pongas el 1
<Rejun> ok
<ivedci89-desktop> Rejun:
<ivedci89-desktop> si no consigues nada asi podes intentar instalar el creador de discos de ubuntu
<Rejun> voy
<Artemis3> entonces inicia con el pendrive y te debe salir el grub de ubuntu con opciones
<Artemis3> ah mejor dicho no salen opciones sin pulsar shift
<Rejun> como lo instalo en esta distro ivedi
<ivedci89-desktop> debería estar el paquete .deb en alguna parte
<ivedci89-desktop> fíjate si tienes synaptic
<Artemis3> dd es un metodo seguro
<Artemis3> y muy facil
<Rejun> si tengo, synaptic pero los repositorios de ubuntu no los tiene
<Rejun> usa los de canaima
<Artemis3> si mejor usa dd
<ivedci89-desktop> [pregunto por ignorancia]   posta Artemis3 , o sea.. y que  pasa con lo de archivo de persistencia, marcar como particion boot, etc...????
<Artemis3> ah no lo hace, pero no importa
<Artemis3> lo demas si sirve
<ivedci89-desktop> bueno Rejun
<Artemis3> la persistencia podria hacer manualmente pero no vale la pena complicarnos
<Rejun> creo que tendre que formatear primero con ua iso de windows y luego bootear con el daemontools
<Artemis3> total va es a instalar
<ivedci89-desktop> te dejare un link con lo repositorios... o sea el sourcelist... si me sale bien de ubuntu 14
<ivedci89-desktop> claro Artemis3
<Rejun> y guardar el ubuntu iso en otro pendrive aparte mientras
<Artemis3> no formatees no hace falta
<Rejun> tengo el ubuntu en iso, y el windows 7 en iso, pero igual tendria que grabar la imagen de windows, osea que es lo mismo.
<Rejun> si funciona para windows en tonces tambien para ubuntu
<Artemis3> el de windows no te va servir con dd
<Rejun> asi que entonces intentare con el dd
<Artemis3> no
<Rejun> es la manera mas facil y asi no me complico porque windos si lo conozco bien
<Artemis3> debian y ubuntu usan algo llamado imgaen hibrida
<Artemis3> y por eso sirven con dd, pero windows es otro tema
<Rejun> entonces como grabo la iso de windows ya que no pude con usbwin ni con dd
<ivedci89-desktop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7481773/   lo que debes tener con ese texto es el archivo "http://paste.ubuntu.com/7481773/"
<ivedci89-desktop> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Artemis3> como que no pudiste con dd?
<Rejun> porque con dd me sale error ya que esta distro esta muy incompleta le falta todo hasta el gestor de discos
<Artemis3> que te dice?
<Artemis3> que error te dice
<Rejun> me dice que no found
<Rejun> o algo asi
<ivedci89-desktop> BAYA PORQUERÍA CANAIMA!
<Artemis3> esperate
<Rejun> debe ser por que le falta tanto que no sirve para nada
<Artemis3> puede ser una bobada
<Rejun> si canaima es eso mismo
<Artemis3> como que no esta en la carpeta de la imagen
<Artemis3> es lo mas probable
<Artemis3> osea donde guardaste la imagen
<Artemis3> si la guardaste en tu home?
<Artemis3> /home/usuario?
<Artemis3> y como se llama exactamente
<Artemis3> con ls puedes ver
<Rejun> si
<Artemis3> con cd te paras en la carpeta que es
<Artemis3> tienes que poder ver la imagen con el comando ls
<Rejun> se
<Rejun> me sale /home/canaima/Descarga/ubuntu-desktopx84_es.iso
<Rejun> igual cuando intento instalar el iso de windows, para tratar de botear desde alli
<Artemis3> la otra es que quieras copiar la direccion entera
<Artemis3> olvidate de windows
<Rejun> instale hasta el wine para emular deamont tools y grabar la iso pero nada.
<Artemis3> haha
<Artemis3> nada que ver
<Rejun> que pasa si lo instalo desde virtual box
<Rejun> y grabo la iso desde alli
<Rejun> ya que estoy en una distro asquerosa
<Artemis3> si pones dd if=/home/canaima/Descargas/ubuntu-desktop.iso of=/dev/sdb tiene que servir
<Rejun> eso mismo intente y me salio un error
<Artemis3> sera que no eres root?
<Rejun> es como si le faltaran paquetes, si estoy en terminal root
<Artemis3> si escribes man dd te sale?
<Artemis3> yo creo que si trae dd
<Artemis3> tambien podrias transcribir el error
<ivedci89-desktop> Rejun: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Artemis3> o lo subes a paste.ubuntu.com
<ivedci89-desktop> esta tu solucion supongo
<ivedci89-desktop> https://www.google.com.ar/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=creador+de+discos+de+arranque+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=ZTF4U_fiDuqE8Qep-YCgDg#channel=fs&newwindow=1&q=usb-creator-gtk.deb&safe=off
<Rejun> aver
<Rejun> ahora consegui el unetbootin
<ivedci89-desktop> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/all/usb-creator-gtk/download
<Artemis3> lucid...
<Artemis3> y como lo va a instalar ivedci89-desktop
<Artemis3> si segun tu es que no puede
<Artemis3> si no puede usar dd menos apt-get o dpkg
<Artemis3> y algo me dice que canaima no trae gdebi...
<Rejun> aja el lucid
<ivedci89-desktop> mmm pero algo tiene que poder tirar desde synaptic
<Rejun> ya me meti en la paguina
<Rejun> pero donde descargo el paguete deb
<ivedci89-desktop> rejun
<Artemis3> en que cabeza cabe que no le va servir dd, y si no lo tiene lo instala tambien
<ivedci89-desktop> Rejun: decime si en tu synaptic tienes gdebi busca
<Artemis3> ese camino es mucho mas complicado
<Artemis3> es un binario que no va poder satisfacer dependencias
<ivedci89-desktop> o usb-creator-gtk
<Artemis3> canaima no es lucid, es algun debian
<Rejun> consegui esto http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Artemis3> squeeze o tal vez wheezy
<ivedci89-desktop> si consiguio unetbooting o como sea que ese escribe... está salvado
<Artemis3> mismo problema
<Artemis3> bueno dile que pegue el /etc/apt/sources.list a ver si hay una pista
<ivedci89-desktop> ya se lo dije
<ivedci89-desktop> !!
<Artemis3> pero igual todos los caminos que no sean dd, son 10 veces mas complicados
<ivedci89-desktop> pero dd no le funciono!
<Rejun> ived
<Artemis3> y porque no funciono
<Rejun> si me sale el unetbootib
<Artemis3> no te molestaste en investigar porque no funciono
<ivedci89-desktop> listo Rejun instalalo
<Rejun> pero si le doy donde sile descargar en linux no me abre, sale una pagina con codigos
<Artemis3> ves
<Rejun> intentare buscarlo desde otro sitio
<Rejun> pero para linux
<ivedci89-desktop> es que le ayudo con lo que conozco Artemis3
<Artemis3> tiene la mentalidad windows
<Artemis3> otro problema
<ivedci89-desktop> Rejun:  deberias buscar que podes tirar-instalar desdde synaptic y asi ir escalando
<Artemis3> anda buscando en sitios web, no entiende el tema de los binarios dynamicos
<ivedci89-desktop> y sino abri el source list y borra todo y pega el texto que te he pasado!
<Artemis3> puede que consiga algo que sirva
<Artemis3> oh asi si se lo termina de matar el canaima jajaja
<ivedci89-desktop> yo en su lugar tiro y tiro de de synaptic hasta conseguir algo
<Artemis3> lo del dd es lo mas simple del mundo, pero si tiene unetbootin en los repositorios podria ser
<ivedci89-desktop> Rejun:  BUSCATE UNETBOOTING EN SYNAPTIC QUERIDO!
<Artemis3> a ver si eso esta en debian
<ivedci89-desktop> ni idea
<ivedci89-desktop> solo lo he probado nunca lo use en serio a debian
<Artemis3> de hecho si esta
<Artemis3> tiene suerte
<ivedci89-desktop> menos esa mierda de canaima
<ivedci89-desktop> algo tiene que tener!
<Artemis3> si canaima usa los repositorios de debian
<Artemis3> a menos que tenga (otro problema) con apt, deberia poderlo instalar
<ivedci89-desktop> bueno yo abandono esta guerra... Rejun tendrá que leer más... saludos a todos me durmooo
<Rejun> lo consegui
<Artemis3> instala
<Rejun> consegui el unetbootin
<Artemis3> desde synaptic
<Rejun> en synap
<Rejun> gracuias evedci
<Rejun> estainstalando
<juan_> hola
<juan_> He seguido varios tutoriales sobre como cargar los drivers de video ATI en ubuntu 12.04 y el resultado siempre es la pantalla en negro ¿Alguien me puede echar una mano por favor?
<mimecar> ¿no te sirve el driver libre?
<juan_> Hola mimecar
<juan_> si por driver libre te refieres al que se carga por defecto, no
<juan_> la pantalla queda a 1024x769
<juan_> y la necesito a 1280x1024
<mimecar> cambia la resolución de la pantalla
<juan_> no me deja
<mimecar> si no te deja edita el archivo xorg.conf
<juan_> se queda a "piñon fijo" a 1024x769
<juan_> No se como hacerlo porque ahora la pantalla  sale en negro y no veo nada
<mimecar> tendrás que quitar el driver de Ati
<juan_> jejejeje
<mimecar> aparte, has comprobado si tu tarjeta es compatible con el driver privativo?
<juan_> uf
<juan_> ya son muchas cosas
<juan_> que no se hacer
<mimecar> busca primero si es compatible
<juan_> la tarjeta de video es una ATI Sapphyre HD6670
<juan_> Nunca he tenido problemas con las nvidia, pero con las ati...
<juan_> Y por lo que he leido hasta ahora no pone que no sea compatible
<juan_> he intentado dos metodos manuales y otro automatico y el resultado siempre ha sido pantalla en negro "out of range" y reformateo del equipo
<mimecar> sale tu tarjeta como dispositivo admitido en el driver?
<mimecar> ERROR
<mimecar> pantalla en negro no es lo mismo que out of range
<mimecar> y formatear no sirve de nada
<juan_> formatear solo me sirve para poder ver lo que hay en el escritorio
<juan_> por que de otra manera lo tengo en negro con el mensaje "Fuera de rango"
<juan_> y no se como se soluciona eso
<mimecar> ...
<juan_> salvo formateando
<mimecar> si haces los mismos pasos siempre, te pasará lo mismo
<juan_> No son los mismos
<mimecar> lo son
<mimecar> instalas drivers, out of range, formatear
<juan_> he cambiado el sistema de carga de los dichosos drivers
<mimecar> pasa a una consola de texto y arregla el problema
<mimecar> estas usando siempre los mismos drivers
<juan_> ya, pero como hago eso si no veo lo que hay en el escritorio
<juan_> por eso he entrado a preguntar
<mimecar> control + alt + f2
<juan_> vale
<juan_> un moment0o
<mimecar> y edita el archivo xorg.conf
<juan_> bien, estoy en "simbolo del sistema" o como sea que se llame aqui
<juan_> ahora como edito eso
<mimecar> tendrás que abrir el archivo de configuración del xorg y poner el refresco a mano
<mimecar> revisa documentación antes de hacerlo
<juan_> como, si no es mucho pedir
<mimecar> es entrenido lo que quieres hacer
<juan_> es que no tengo ni idea
<mimecar> busca primero si existe /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<juan_> vale, eso se hacerlo si veo el sistema de carpetas, pero no con el terminal o lo que sea que tengo ahora en la pantalla
<juan_> que es el simbolo del sitema
<juan_> o algo parecido
<mimecar> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/179408
<mimecar> lee ese enlace
<juan_> voy a ello
<juan_> Hola de nuevo
<juan_> Bien, tras leer el articulo del enlace, no he todado nada en cuanto a software. SI que he cambiado la conexion monitor-tarjeta de video de RGB a DVI y parece que funciona
<mimecar> estabas usando la salida analógica de la tarjeta?
<juan_> si
<juan_> ahora voy a ver como compruebo si tengo aceleracion grafica
<mimecar> lo normal es que uses la salida digital si la tienes
<juan_> El equipo que estoy configurando no es mio. Es de mi hermano y el utiliza la otra salida. Usaba WXP y me lo ha enviado para que le ponga linux
<juan_> como me dijo que utilizaba esa salida por eso la he usado yo
<mimecar> tu hermano tiene un monitor con HDMI?
<juan_> es lo que no se
<juan_> la tenia tapada
<juan_> por eso supongo que la que usaba era la vga
<mimecar> preguntale
<juan_> en eso estoy
<juan_> Gracias por vuestra ayuda
<juan_> un saludo
<juan_> Bye
<donc3> buenas
<donc3> tengo un prolbema con el sonido y el hdmi
<donc3> cuando lo conecto a la tv el sonido suena como un pitufo
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<donc3> 14.04
<donc3> mimecar
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<donc3> si
<mimecar> has mirado si tu tarjeta gráfica tiene alguna incompatiblidad?
<donc3> pues hasta ahora siempre habia funcionado bien
<donc3> no se por que ahora no funciona
<donc3> y en otra tv ni siquiera me ha sacado el sonido
<donc3> mimecar, que puedo hacer?
<mimecar> antes te funcionaba?
<donc3> si tio
<mimecar> ¿qué ha cambiado?
<donc3> pues eso de el sonido
<mimecar> ...
<donc3> y tambien acabo de observar que los videos en youtube se escuchan rapido
<mimecar> no ha cambiado nada en el sistema?
<donc3> pues que yo sepa no
<mimecar> no has instalado aplicaciones o actualizaciones?
<donc3> claro, he hecho upgrade varias veces
<donc3> pero no se que lo ha podido cambiar, ya que hace mucho que no pongo el hdmi
<mimecar> el tono de pitufo te suenta también en el PC?
<donc3> zombu2 no
<donc3> mimecar no, solo en el hdmi
<donc3> y los videos tambien se ven rapido solo en el hdmi
<mimecar> ok, crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y mira si te pasa lo mismo
<donc3> mimecar, sigues por ahi???
<mimecar> de momento
<mimecar> di
<donc3> jeje
<donc3> ok
<donc3> mimecar
<donc3> he probado eso y funciona igual
<donc3> los videos y sonidos tanto en el navegador como en los programas acelerados,
<mimecar> no tiene mucho sentido que sólo te pase con HDMI
<donc3> y no es cuestion del flash porque sino no me ocurriria en los programas
<mimecar> ¿qué drivers esgtás usando?
<donc3> Pues asi es!
<donc3> como lo puedo ver?
<donc3> mimecar me he dado cuenta que en la configuracion del sonido, en la pestaña de audio interno, me sale como si tuviera 3 salidas hdmi, cuando realmente tan solo tengo una...
<mimecar> puedes seleccionar sólo una?
<donc3> si, seleciono la que pone plugger
<donc3> plugged
<donc3> es la unica que tiene sonido
<mimecar> normalmente cuando tienes HDMI
<mimecar> aparecen dos salidas: la interna y la de hdmi
<donc3> pues me aparece
<donc3> la interna
<donc3> y 3 de hdmi
<mimecar> cuantas salidas tiene tu tarjeta?
<donc3> una
<mimecar> ¿qué tarjeta es?
<donc3> una nvidia geforce 740m
<mimecar> ¿estás usando el driver libre o el privativo?
<donc3> el libre
<anonimcat> hola alguien que pueda ayudarme en la instalacion de lineage 2 en ubuntu
<mimecar> donc3, lo único que se me ocurre es que pruebes con el privativo
<mimecar> si lo soporta tu tarjeta
<anonimcat> ¿?
<mimecar> anonimcat, no es para ti el mensaje
<mimecar> qué duda concreta tienes anonimcat ?
<anonimcat> instalar lineage2 en ubuntu
<anonimcat> no me rula
<mimecar> ¿qué documentación estas usando para hacerlo?
<anonimcat> wine
<anonimcat> no se porque no me funciona
<mimecar> haz un resumen de lo que has hecho
<anonimcat> sudo apt-get install wine
<anonimcat> luego descomprimo el juego
<anonimcat> lo aaranco por wine
<anonimcat> y una vez alli no me deja ejecutarlo
<anonimcat> lo he intentao de mil formas pero nada
<mimecar> ejecutas el archivo de instalación que dan en la Web del juego?
<anonimcat> si
<anonimcat> pero nada de nada
<anonimcat> ejecuto el launcher
<mimecar> ¿te lanza el instalador y acaba el proceso?
<anonimcat> engega el launcher
<anonimcat> la barra no corre ni nada
<anonimcat> namas me pone start
<mimecar> lanza wine desde la consola y mira si da algún error
<anonimcat> ok
<anonimcat> como lo hago ?
<mimecar> lanza gnome-terminal, pasa a la carpeta del instalador con 'cd nombreCarpeta'
<mimecar> y lánzalo con wine instalador.exe
<anonimcat> ok gracias
<anonimcat> ^^
<mimecar> ya lo has lanzado?
<anonimcat> si
<mimecar> muestra algún mensaje de error?
<anonimcat> si
<anonimcat> no me deja
<anonimcat> :(
<mimecar> pon el mensaje de error en pastebin
<anonimcat> me tengo que ir
<anonimcat> luego me connecto
<anonimcat> y haber si lo arreglo
<anonimcat> :(
<anonimcat> nos vemos luego mimecar
<anonimcat> saludos
<donc3> Buenas! cuando conecto mi portatil al hdmi, el sonido se escucha acelerado...
<donc3> No es un problema del flash ya que esto ocurre tanto en el navegador como en los programas, que puedo hacer????
<anonimcat> vuelvo a estar aqui
<anonimcat> jejeje
<anonimcat> :D
<anonimcat> el error que me sale es
<mimecar> no mandes cosas por DDC
<mimecar> pon el error en pastebin
<anonimcat> ok
<anonimcat> entonces
<anonimcat> me sale un error
<anonimcat> no me deja nada
<mimecar> copia todo el mensaje de error en pastbein
<mimecar> pastebin
<donc3> mimecar con los privativos tampoco ha funcionado
<mimecar> si te pasa también con el privativo estoy sin ideas
<anonimcat> como activo lagp
<anonimcat> AGP
<anonimcat> es lo unico que me falta para que funcione
<mimecar> la aceleración 3D?
<anonimcat> me dice
<anonimcat> the game may not be consistant because AGP is deactived. Please activity AGP for consistancy
<anonimcat> me sale en un recuadro
<anonimcat> lo unico que me falla ahora
<mimecar> ¿tienes activada la aceleración 3D en Ubuntu?
<anonimcat> creo que no
<anonimcat> xd
<anonimcat> no se como se hace
<anonimcat> xd
<anonimcat> soy novato en ubuntu aun
<mimecar> ¿qué tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<mimecar> !enter anonimcat
<kubot> anonimcat: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<anonimcat> mmmmm
<anonimcat> ahora te lo digo
<anonimcat> Nvidia Geforce GT 220
<mimecar> estarás con el driver libre
<mimecar> ejecuta algún juego 3D de Ubuntu y mira si va fluido
<anonimcat> no se
<anonimcat> ok
<anonimcat> el open arena si
<anonimcat> como lo arreglo ?
<mimecar> te funciona bien un juego 3D?
<anonimcat> si
<anonimcat> pero no entiendo porque no me engega el lineage
<mimecar> entonces tienes activada la aceleración 3D en Ubuntu
<anonimcat> y como es que no me funciona el lineage ?
<mimecar> busca el error que te da en Google, es posible que wine necesite usar el driver privativo
<anonimcat> me dice lo de la AGP ?
<mimecar> no estás ejecutando una aplicación de linux
<anonimcat> ya
<ivedci89> Artemis3:  que le paso al rejunte?
<pepeca> buenas, tengo un problema
<pepeca> es que cuando ejecuto dmesg este me da algunos errores
<pepeca> de acpi
<mimecar> pon el error en pastebin
<pepeca> te paso todo el dmesg?
<mimecar> la parte del error
<pepeca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7484503/
<pepeca> te los he separado los que da
<pepeca> ACPI Error: No handler for Region [EC__] (ffff88012b02a288) [EmbeddedControl] (20140214/evregion-162) [    0.189220] ACPI Error: Region EmbeddedControl (ID=3) has no handler (20140214/exfldio-299) [    0.189222] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC__._REG] (Node ffff88012b031488), AE_NOT_EXIST (20140214/psparse-536) [    0.189994] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code
<pepeca> upss perdon queria ponerlo en google
<mimecar> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/acpi-error-%5Bdssp%5D-namespace-lookup-failure-ae_not_found-on-slackware-14-64-bit-4175448907/
<mimecar> ¿tienes la bios actualizada?
<pepeca> si
<pepeca> ademas el portatil no tiene ni 2 meses
<mimecar> puede tener 2 meses y no tener actualizaciones de bios
<pepeca> si, la actualice hace no mucho
<mimecar> ¿te funciona mal Ubuntu?
<pepeca> pues de momento no
<pepeca> bueno el unico problema que tengo es que me reconoce 3 dispositivos de sonido hdmi cuando solo tengo una salida
<mimecar> puedes tener alguna opción de ACPI que no funcione por la bios
<pepeca> eso porque puede ser??
<mimecar> alguna opción de la bios que no le gusta al sistema
<anonimcat> estas mimecar ?
<mimecar> di
<anonimcat> me sale el error de la AGP
<anonimcat> me dice que esta desactivado
<mimecar> aceleración 3D tienes
<anonimcat> no
<anonimcat> creo que no
<anonimcat> como se comprueba ¿??
<mimecar> antes has puesto un juego 3D y funcionaba fluido
<anonimcat> pero no me funciona el lineage
<mimecar> Lineage es un programa de windows
<anonimcat> es que ni en windows
<mimecar> busca ese error concreto en google pero aceleración 3D tiene
<anonimcat> ok
<m4v> anonimcat: ejecuta en una consola «glxinfo | grep rendering» y dinos que da
<anonimcat> rendering
<anonimcat> yes
<m4v> y «glxingo | grep vendor»?
<m4v> glxinfo*
<anonimcat> vendor string
<anonimcat> Nvidia corporation
<m4v> bueno, los drivers están instalados bien.
<anonimcat> esto es muy raro
<mimecar> raro no,
<mimecar> ya has buscado el mensaje completo de error?
<m4v> lo de lineage será un problema de Wine
<Tarrasquero> el nouveau va muy bien
<m4v> los programas de windows no siempre andan en wine.
<m4v> Tarrasquero: van a andar mejor que los de nvidia en esta situación?
<anonimcat> pero hay gente que le funciona perfecto el lineage en ubuntu
 * Tarrasquero solo da su opinion
<Tarrasquero> en lo personal...
<Tarrasquero> a mi me va mejor el nouveau y come menos recursos
<m4v> el problema de anonimcat no es el driver igual.
<Tarrasquero> lo siento no seguí la conversacion
<m4v> no le andaba un juego en wine.
<Tarrasquero> en wine no anda nada
<anonimcat> me da lo mismo
<anonimcat> esto no tiene solucion veo
<m4v> anonimcat: fijate en el sitio de wine para ver si hay alguna
<anonimcat> ok
<anonimcat> que tengo que buscar en wine
<anonimcat> ?
<m4v> anonimcat: http://appdb.winehq.org/ buscá el programa que estás tratando de correr y fijate que hay
<fajung> cuando aprieto alguna de las convinaciones para capturar la pantalla no pasa nada, las teclas funcionan, peroubuntu 14.04 no hace nada
<Tarrasquero> joder...
<Tarrasquero> valla lista de bans
<mimecar> Tarrasquero, ?
<mimecar> no es tan grande
<Tarrasquero>  /mode #ubuntu-es b
<Tarrasquero> no?
<mimecar> ten en cuenta que tenemos muchos que son del usuario que se salta los bans con proxys
<Tarrasquero> hehehe
<Tarrasquero> eso es arregla no baneandolo
<Tarrasquero> hehe
<Tarrasquero> se arta y no regresa
<mimecar> no lo conoces verdad?
<Tarrasquero> no se le presta atencion y ya esta
<Tarrasquero> hmmm.... no
<mimecar> no le conoces
<Tarrasquero> tan nocivo es?
<m4v> la lista de bans es asunto nuestro.
<Tarrasquero> :$
<anonimcat> no puedo
<anonimcat> xd
<anonimcat> no me deja
<anonimcat> creo es porque le falta el framework
<anonimcat> pero es que no se ni solucionarlo
<m4v> anonimcat: esto es? ni idea que version es la tuya http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2273
<anonimcat> no entiendo ni papa
<mimecar> selecciona tu versión del juego en el listado y verás el soporte
<xavier> buenas equipo....
<Guest937> como va la noche?
<elianny> VIIEJA! en esta mierda nose habla ESPAÑOL?
<guampa> !lengua
<kubot> Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<ivedci89-desktop> aca se habla español  no boludeses asi que retirate por favor elianny
<elianny> COMO?
<guampa> !caps | elianny
<kubot> elianny: No grites, por favor. Somos perfectamente capaces de leerte en minusculas. Lee el punto 8 (y los otros también) de http://www.uned.es/iued/guia_actividad/netiqueta.htm
<elianny> Noo disculpa
<guampa> se te ofrece ayuda con ubuntu elianny?
<elianny> Sii.! Claro
<guampa> bueno, plantea tu pregunta y si alguien sabe y puede respondera. sino, puede que no
<elianny> Pero que tipo de pregunta?
<guampa> si no sabes es porque no tenes niguna consulta que hacer aca
<ivedci89-desktop> guampa: sospecho que solo quiere molestar
<elianny> Esee gaafo..!
<elianny> Nocesito ayuda
<ivedci89-desktop> :-D
<ivedci89-desktop> elianny:  que necesitas? que NO podes hacer?
<elianny> Necesito saber..! Cual es la maza del sol con la que forma la luna .. y la metologia de las estrellas y laa superficie terrestre de la corteza terrestre
<guampa> !ot | elianny
<kubot> elianny: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<ivedci89-desktop> el sol no tiene maza
<guampa> ivedci89-desktop: ya hace tiempo que estas aca
<ivedci89-desktop> si por?
<guampa> porque la cortes
<elianny> Noo encerio el sol si tiene maza
<mimecar> elianny, este canal es sólo para dudas relacionas con Ubuntu
<elianny> & que significa Ubuntu?
<ivedci89-desktop> !ot | elianny
<kubot> elianny: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> es la distribución de Linux que tienes en el ordenador
<mimecar> si la duda no es de Ubuntu tendrás que resolver tu problema de otra forma
<elianny> Ahhh Graaciias me equivoque de canal!
<elianny> Mee bajas el tonito te lo estoy diciendo
<elianny> pense que este canal era para ayudar a los estudiantes con su tarea
<elianny> MALDITOS COOME MIERDA..! NO SABEN ESCRIBIR NOJODA.. YO SOY VENEZOLANA Y NO ME DA PENA DECIRLO A SI QUE HABLO COMO A MI ME DA LA MALDITA GANA SI LES GUSTA BIEN Y NO TAMBIEN ME SABEN A MIEDA TODIITOS MALDITOS RELANVE GUEVO FEEEOS Y FEAS MAL PARIDOS ... ADIIOS ME VOY PARA EL COÑO DE SU MADRE MAALDITOS DE MIERDA
<ivedci89-desktop> el varon es un renegado social y a parte se cree ser una chica...
<cousteau> ¿este personaje no se dejó ver antes por aquí?
<mimecar> no vale la pena ni dedicar tiempo a intentar entenderle
<mimecar> de canaima es fácil que entre alguno
<cousteau> quizá habría estado bien banearle en cuanto entró aquí gritando
<mimecar> puede ser que entre y tenga las mayúsculas puestas
<mimecar> si después de un par de avisos sigue igual, se va fuera
<mimecar> pero no puedes tirar a una persona directamente por un par de frases
<cousteau> claro, es comprensible
<roger_35> holhloholjhbn
#ubuntu-es 2015-05-11
 * merrick  buenass...
<successus> salud
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-05-12
<salapin> Buenas tardes
<salapin> Quiero personalizar un poco mi ubuntu 14.04 he estado leyendo bastante al respecto, pero al no encontrar solución a mi problemas me he decidido a plantearlo en el  canal
<salapin> La cosa es que me introduzco en página web: http://gnome-look.org hago click sobre GTK 3.x , en el panel lateral de la izquierda, busco el tema que me agrada lo descargo, lo descomprimo, etc.
<salapin> Pero cuando aplico el tema desde Ubuntu tweak, estos no se acaban de ver tan bonitos como aparecen en la vista preliminar de gnome-look.
<salapin> porque?
<salapin> nadie puede ayudarme?
<salapin> por faov
<salapin> *favor
<Knight80> Hola a tod@s
<Knight80> Tengo un problema para instalara una impresora en red
<Knight80> Detecta bien la impresora, que está en Windows, pero al instalar el driver me dice que "Falló al añadir una impresora nueva."
<Knight80> Y tengo cups instalado y todo.
<Knight80> Solía poder imprimir con esa impresora, pero desde que actualicé (desde cero) a Ubuntu 15.04, ya no puedo.
 * merrick  buenas..
<george2002> hola gente
<successus_> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<rengo> wubi se usa parte particion windows para usar ubuntu? sin particionanr el hd?
<malpirado> hola que tal.... necesito un poco de ayuda ya que soy nuevo en ubuntu
#ubuntu-es 2015-05-13
<nigrobyte> hi malpirado
<nigrobyte> tira tu constulta
<malpirado> tengo un archivo .jar y no se como ejecutalro..
<nigrobyte> java
<roger_35> j
<ricard> hola
<ricard> alguien sabe si es fiable el kernel-3.13.0-53.87 para ubuntu 14.04
<ricard> alguna respuesta porfavor
<ricard> hola
<ricard> alguien sabe decirme si es fiable kernel linux-image-3.13.0-53
<ricard> me leeis
<ricard> hola alguien sabe si es fiable el kernel-3.13.0-53
<ricard> hoollaaaaaa
<merrick> hola ?
<merrick> pues no lo se, pero sera fiable.. seguro, seguro que no explota :D
<ricard> gracias a mi me va vien las versiones 3.13.0-51 y3.13.0-52 me daban error al inicio
<george2002> jaja
<merrick> 4.0.1-040001-generic
<merrick> yo voy con ese..
<ricard> de donde lo has descargado
<merrick> de kernel.org
<ricard> y es ppa o nbo?
<merrick> yo lo descarga con paquete .deb...
<merrick> es ppa
<ricard> pero la version que yo tengo 3.13.0-53 si no me da problemas es que va bien no?
<merrick> lo descargue de aqui -> https://nomaswindows.wordpress.com/2015/05/04/instalar-la-version-de-mantenimiento-del-kernel-linux-4-0-1/
<merrick> ricard: me imagino que si.
<merrick>  /exec -o uname -r
<merrick> con ese comando sale por aqui el kernel que estas usando.
<ricard> gracias por tu ayuda te dejo y esperando a que pronto se actualice con actualizacion de software
<merrick> ok, de nada.
<ricard> adios
<jcarlosp> hola
<jcarlosp> alguien que me pueda ayudar a poner sonido 5.1 en ubuntu mate 15.4
<jcarlosp> Hola
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Felishia> :o
<Felishia> si hay gente
#ubuntu-es 2015-05-14
<ricard> hola alguien sabe si es fiable el kernel 3.13.0-53.87
<ivedci89-desktop> en mi experiencia lo unico fiable en ubuntu, es las versiones LTS despues de 5 meses de publicadas...
<ivedci89-desktop> en este caso el kernel de ubuntu 14.04 estará bien
<ivedci89-desktop> 3.13.0-52-generic
<ricard> quieres decir que funcionara bien yo lo tengo instalado y todo marcha bien
<ivedci89-desktop> entonces por qué preguntas por el 53
<ricard> porque es el que tengo instalado el 52 me daba errores al inicio
<ivedci89-desktop> raro.. pero bue, tal vez tengas algun hardware que no el 52 no soporta... o tu hardware tiene alguna averia que el 53 la pasa de largo..
<ricard> garacias a sido un placer os dejo que me llaman para comer
<ivedci89-desktop> me pasaba en un equipo que podia instalar cualquier version de ubuntu menos la 12.04... y al poco tiempo no arranco más
<ricard> yo tengo 14.04
<ivedci89-desktop> :-Dsi, eso entendi... lo anterior era solo un comentario
<ricard> vale chao
<ricard> hola alguien sabe porque el kernel 3.13.0-51 y el 3.13.0-52 me daban error al inicio y ahora que he instalado el 3.13.0-53 no me da error
<guampa> calculo que sera porque el error se habra solucionado
<ricard> y cres que hago bien en tenerlo instalado lo intale de deb.
<guampa> te bajaste un deb?
<ricard> si ocurre3 algo?
<guampa> depende, de donde lo bajaste?
<ricard> de http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/trusty/main/proposed/linux
<guampa> esta bien, depende de lo confiable que sea el sitio. en general lo mas confiable es instalar desde los repositorios oficiales
<guampa> usando APT o uno de sus interfaces, como synaptic, centro de software, etc
<ricard> cuales son dime alguno
<guampa> ya los tenes en tu sistema operativo
<guampa> no se acceden con un navegador, sino con esas herramientas que te digo
<guampa> apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, centro de software
<ricard> echale un vistazo a la pagina haber que te parece
<guampa> si, ya la vi
<ricard> se ve de confianza no?
<guampa> si, pero no es solo eso
<guampa> que pasa si alguien vulnera la seguridad de esa pagina?
<guampa> al instalar paquetes desde los repositorios tenes que confiar en menos cosas que al bajar de esa pagina
<guampa> por otro lado, al instalar desde los repositorios tenes otra ventaja mas: los paquetes instalados son registrados teniendo en cuenta las dependencias que pueda haber
<guampa> cuando los instalas manualmente eso no pasa, tenes que manejar vos mismo las dependencias
<guampa> yo instalo a veces manualmente, o a veces desde codigo fuente, pero es bueno saber que terreno esta pisando uno en cada momento
<ricard> pero al descargar el paquete se me habria centro de softwaRE
<guampa> lo mejor de todo es este orden: primero intentar instalar desde los repos oficiales, despues desde repos bien probados de confianza, luego codigo fuente desde github, en proyectos reconocidos
<ricard> que es github
<guampa> por ultimo, codigo fuente "de por ahi"
<guampa> y lo de menor confianza, paquetes precompilados "de por ahi"
<guampa> porque al menos el codigo fuente es posible exminarlo
<guampa> github es un sitio donde la gente aloja codigo fuente de programas
<ricard> voy a echar un vistazo
<successus> salud o/
<ricard> en el centro de software ubuntu me salen el kernel 3.13.0-53 como instalado
<ricard> me oyes guampa
<guampa> ricard: si, el centro de software te va a listar los paquetes instalados manualmente en forma independiente tambien, ademas de los instalados desde los repositorios
<guampa> los que no te va a listar son los instalados desde codigo fuente
<ricard> que hago vuelvo a el kernel 3.13.0-49
<guampa> podrias ver si ese deb con ese kernel que te bajaste lo encuentras en algun repo de ubuntu, crei entender que ese sitio agrega informacion de repos oficiales
<guampa> dejame ver
<merrick> ricard mirate esto... en el terminal escribe uname -r (de dira que kernel tienes en uso)
<merrick> te dira*
<ricard> me dice kernel 3.13.0-53
<merrick> entonces ese es el que usas...
<ricard> pero es fiable lo descargue de http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/trusty/main/proposed/linux
<merrick> de ahi creo que si.
<ricard> lo descargue manualmente ya que el 3.13.0-51 y 3.13.0-52 me daban errores al inicio
<merrick> si quieres ir a lo ultimo en kernels agrega el repositorio que tiene ubuntu para kernels...
<merrick> es un ppa pero no recuerdo cual es...
<merrick> pero con los kernels tienes que ir con mucho cuidado...
<merrick> no es muy recomendable esta cambiando de kernels continuamente.
<ricard> ya pero se me actualizo a 3.13.0-51 y luego a 3.13.0-52 y daban error al inicio ahgora en cambio no
<merrick> algun paquete fallaria...
<ricard> tu cual tienes?
<merrick> 4.0.1-040001-generic
<ricard> en ubuntu 14.04
<merrick> yo uso mint 17
<merrick> pero el kernel lo instale yo por mi cuenta con paquetes .deb
<ricard> a entonces a mi no me vale
<merrick> #201504290935 SMP Wed Apr 29 09:45:35 UTC 2015
<merrick> este es del 29 de abril
<merrick> recien sacado del horno :)
<ricard> crees que puedo dejar instalado el kermel 3.13.0-53 sin tener problemas?
<merrick> yo creo que si... de todas formas si te va mal siempre puedes arrancar con otro kernel.
<merrick> Y luego eliminar el que falla.
<ricard> no si fallar no me falla nada pero como lo descargue manualmente de deb pues me da miedo
<guampa> no creo que se trate de andar con miedo, mas bien miralo como una cuestion de "buenas practicas"
<ricard> soy novato en ubuntu,gracias
<guampa> hay un consenso sobre el grado de confianza de los diversos origenes de software, y es mas o menos el que expuse arriba
<guampa> podes reverlo en estas paginas tambien
<ricard> has mirado la pagina que te di
<guampa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ES/GuiaDeSoporte
<guampa> fijate al final, en "Recomiende origenes de software en un orden logico" y el recuadro "Guia PPA"
<guampa> si, la vi la pagina
<guampa> vi que en cada paquete pone un link a la fuente oficial, para el caso del deb que instalaste, la fuente oficial es el PPA oficial de ubuntu para kernels
<ricard> cual es la ppa?
<guampa> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<ricard> en esa pagina al final del todo sale el kernel 3.13.0-53.88 y el que salia hasta ayer era el 3.13.0-53.87
<guampa> se ve que han publicado uno nuevo
<ricard> tiene que salir el viejo
<guampa> no entiendo
<ricard> si tiene que salir el 3.13.0-53.87 en la pagina
<guampa> no lo se, depende de las versiones que mantengan en el repositorio
<guampa> creo que la pagina lista la ultima, pero no estoy seguro, no la conozco bien
<ricard> a vale voy a mirar
<ricard> no sale,pero tu crees que puedo dejar el que tengo hasta que haya una actualizacion de software
<guampa> te va a aparecer como actualizable si
<guampa> solo tene en cuenta el orden anterior para el futuro y ya
<ricard> pero lo dejo si va bien no?
<guampa> si, dejalo
<ricard> muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda os dejo,cuanto crees que puede tardar en actualizarse?
<guampa> ni idea la verdad, pero no importa mucho tampoco, mientras el que tenes ande, dale nomas y cuando salga la actualizacion probala
<guampa> si la actualizacion trae algun problema volves al anterior y listo
<ricard> muchas gracias hasta la proxima
<guampa> por nada, saludos o/
<ricard> adios saludos a ti tambien
<M4ca> alguien tiene problemas en apagar? es decir, en vez de apagar sólo cierra la sesión
<merrick> shutdown -h 0
<merrick> apagalo asi
<M4ca> pero es debido al problema del swap cifrado
<M4ca> y lo he solucionado
<M4ca> solo preguntaba por si habia a alguien más que le pasaba por lo mismo o era sólo yo. Y si alguien más le pasa, pues puedo decirle como he hecho
<merrick> ah... entonces... bien por ti... :)
<M4ca> a ti no te pasó?
<M4ca> tienes cifrado?
<merrick> yo no lo apago nunca..
<merrick>  17:30:04 up 5 days, 21:13,  6 users,  load average: 0,51, 0,53, 0,61
<M4ca> pero eso no es malo?
<M4ca> para el pc?
<M4ca> porque, si no se apaga nunca, se deteriora más todavía el procesador,no?
<merrick> no creo... los ordenadores estan preparados para no apagarse nunca..
<M4ca> ah
<merrick> mientras no se caliente mucho, claro.
<M4ca> yo tengo una laptop, lo que hago es suspender nada más. Pero a veces apago, para darle un descansito
<merrick> el procesador se estropea aun con el ordenador apagado.
<merrick> el laptop es diferente...
<M4ca> aun estando en off??
<merrick> se calienta mucho.
<M4ca> por que?
<M4ca> claro
<merrick> obsolencia programada.
<M4ca> ah
<M4ca> por algo así como cuente de sesiones??
<M4ca> o por horas de funcionamiento?
<M4ca> mi laptop lleva años ya
<M4ca> jajaja
<merrick> todo tiene una vida util, realmente no se como funciona.
<M4ca> el mio es un toshiba satellite A3001BH, antiguo ya
<M4ca> venía con el malísimo SO W Vista
<merrick> Hay un docu que lo explica...
<M4ca> si
<merrick> juer
<merrick> xD
<M4ca> no sé porqué falla el apagado cuando está cifrado el swap... cuando doy apagar, parece que el script que encarga del apagado no desmonta primero la partición swap, es decir, swapoff, así evitando la petición del pass para descifrarlo y proceder al apagado, por eso nunca me apagaba, solo el de sesión.  Por tanto, desactivé el swap, no me tenía mucho utilidad
<M4ca> es importante el swap??
<merrick> el swap en portatiles es importante a la hora de invernar... pero si tienes mucha ram da igual...
<M4ca> tengo 3Gb
<merrick> en mi torre solo utiliza 10,1 mb de 4 gigas...
<M4ca> no creo que sea necesario
<M4ca> o sea, sólo es importante para a la hora de invernar?? el de apagado suspendido?
<merrick> creo que si.. pero siempre puedes leer un poco mas para informarte del tema, aunque solo sea por curiosidad..
<M4ca> bueno, yo no inverno mi pc, sólo doy suspender
<M4ca> que opinas en tu caso, es mejor suspender o invernar?
<merrick> yo no lo utilizo...
<M4ca> además en las opciones de apagado, no me aparece invernar por defecto, sólo suspender... por algo será
<merrick> yo entre a mi sistema sin x
<M4ca> no hay gráficos?
<merrick> entro sin las x
<M4ca> con objetivo de ser más rápido?
<merrick> si
<M4ca> ah
<M4ca> y cómo lo haces?
<merrick> lo configure asi en el grup
<merrick> con 4erat o algo asi
<merrick> no recuerdo bien..
<M4ca> en el grub
<merrick> si al arranque
<merrick> se puede elegir...
<M4ca> ok, luego si quieres entrar en xfce, pues ejecutas xfce4-start
<M4ca> o algo así
<merrick> si quiero entrar a las x -> startx
<M4ca> ah
<M4ca> en el arranque en ubuntu, donde las opciones elige en modo terminal?
<M4ca> pues no lo he visto
<merrick> yo no uso ubuntu...
<merrick> en mint lo hize pero tocando archivos de configuracion..
<M4ca> bueno, da igual, todo linux es parecido, tienen mismo sistemas de archivso
<merrick> si, difiere un poco pero en general es casi todo lo mismo.
<M4ca> una pregunta, en Mint, porqué pesan tanto los isos??
<merrick> llevan mas programas instalados, gimp... los codecs...
<merrick> etc...
<M4ca> ah
<merrick> me cole M4ca hibernar usa swap y suspender usa ram
<M4ca> ah
<M4ca> en aspectos tecnicos crees que es mejor hibernar entocnes
<merrick> no se... nunca lo utilice...
<M4ca> ok
<M4ca> bueno
<M4ca> me voy
<M4ca> que tengan buena tarde!
<chulis> Desde que actualize a 15.04 ya no se conecta solo a la wifi, ahora tengo que desactivar la red y volver a activar para que la busque con lo cual es un coñado ¿cómo lo puedo solucionar?
<chulis> Desde que actualize a 15.04 ya no se conecta solo a la wifi, ahora tengo que desactivar la red y volver a activar para que la busque con lo cual es un coñazo ¿cómo lo puedo solucionar?
<mimecar> chulis, tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<chulis> pues cuando me salen los mensajes de actualizar siempre le digo que si
<chulis> la de software te refieres?
<exet> hola a todos
<mimecar> sí, a la de software
<exet> linuxeros
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo y comprueba si te pasa lo mismo
<chulis> de todas voy a actualizar sofware a ver si se arregla
<chulis> si me pasa lo mismo con otrurario usuario que significa?
<mimecar> primero haz la prueba
<chulis> un sg que ahora mismo se está actualiando software
<chulis> por cierto se me olvido comentarte que el equipo siempre se queda en suspension
<chulis> despues de actualizar sigue igual no busca la red
<chulis> probare lo de otro usuario
<chulis> con el otro usuario si funciona pero la gracia es que ahora vuelve a funcionar con mi usuario
<mimecar> debería seguir fallando con el usuario antiguo
<chulis> me luce raro a ver que pasa mañana
<mimecar> ¿has reiniciado el ordenador?
<chulis> no
<chulis> solo suspender
<chulis> lo que hago siempre
<mimecar> tendrías que reiniciarlo
<mimecar> ¿no apagas el ordenador?
<chulis> nunca
<mimecar> si te quedas sin luz y suspendes el ordenador
<chulis> cierro la tapa
<mimecar> llegará un momento que se apagará el equipo
<chulis> y se suspende
<chulis> bueno reiniciare y probar a suspender a ver si luego pilla la red
<cristian_> Hola, una pregunta con respecto al skype, no me da la camara web genius facecam 310 y me muestra es lo que trasmite mi tarjeta de tv kworl
<Khriz> Buenas?
#ubuntu-es 2015-05-15
<ivedci89> http://www.ehowenespanol.com/30-fotografias-sacaran-obsesivo-tienes-galeria_593350/#pg=32 nada que ver, pero pa que vean lo que no se debe hacer
 * merrick  B. días ?
<jarethxxi> Hola. Acabo de empezar con ubuntu y necesito una pequeña ayuda ¿alguien podría asesorarme?
<fzeta> jarethxxi: pregunta!
<jarethxxi> tengo ubuntustudio y al panel le he añadido weather update. El sistema sólo lo muestra en inglés y bajo mis escasos conocimientos no encuentro la manera de que lo traduzca. Sé que puede hacerlo porque lo he visto en otras máquinas y está en español. pero no encuentro la manera de que lo haga
<jarethxxi> en #ubuntustudio me han dicho que pruebe preguntarlo aquí
<fzeta> lo siento jarethxxi, yo no uso ningún gadget. Paciencia, alguien te leerá y sabrá contestarte. ;)
<jarethxxi> ok gracias po tu interés
<jarethxxi> saludos, fzeta
<ricard> guampa he canviado el kernel 3.13.0-53.87 por el 3.13.0-53.88 y pone esto Nombre:	linux
<ricard> Descripción:	
<ricard> Este paquete es sólo un paraguas para un grupo de otros paquetes, que no tiene ninguna descripción.
<ricard> Descripción muestras de paquetes en grupo:
<ricard> Linux kernel versión herramientas nube específicas para la versión 3.13.0
<ricard> he cambiado el kernel 3.13.0-53.87 por 3.13.0-53.88 y pone esto Nombre:	Arch
<ricard> Cabeceras del kernel de Linux para la versión 3.13.0 de 32 bits x86 SMP
<ricard> Última versión:	3.13.0-53.88
<ricard> Estreno:	confianza (14.04)
<ricard> Nivel:	propuesto
<ricard> alguien me puede responder?
<ricard> he canviado el kernel 3.13.0-53.87 por el 3.13.0-53.88 y pone esto Última versión:	3.13.0-53.88
<ricard> Estreno:	confianza (14.04)
<ricard> Nivel:	base
<ricard> Repositorio:	principal
<ricard> he canviado el kernel 3.13.0-53.87 por el 3.13.0-53.88
<ricard> y pone esto Última versión:	3.13.0-53.88
<ricard> Estreno:	confianza (14.04)
<ricard> Nivel:	base
<ricard> Repositorio:	principal
<ricard> he canviado el kernel 3.13.0-53.87 por el 3.13.0-53.88
<ricard> y pone esto Última versión:	3.13.0-53.88Estreno:	confianza (14.04)Nivel:	baseRepositorio:	principal
<ricard> holaaaaaa
<ricard> ahi alguien?
<ricard> guampa que te pasa hoy?
<ricard> he canviado el kernel-3.13.0-53.87 por el 3.13.0-53.88 de esta pagina http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/canonical_kernel_team/trusty/main/base/linux
<ricard> alguien puede echarle un vistazo y decirme si esta bien
<ricard> porfavor una manita
<ricard> porfavor he canviado el kernel 3.13.053.87 por el 3.13.0-53.88 alguien puede echarle un vistazo a esta pagina y decirme algo http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/canonical_kernel_team/trusty/main/base/linux
<ricard> porfavor ayudenme
<ricard> porfavor alguna respuesta?
<Gibarian> ricard, debes ser paciente. Si nadie responde, es porque a nadie tiene una respuesta
<ricard> tu no sabes nada Gibarian
<Gibarian> Como Jon Snow
<ricard> que quiere decir eso que no?
<guampa> ricard: antes de seguir con lo de tu kernel te pido que leas estas dos paginas basicas sobre este canal
<guampa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<Gibarian> En este casi, si
<guampa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ES/BuenasPreguntas
<unity_newbie> alguien puede ayudarme? quiero quitar los botones de cerrar/maximizar/minimizar del panel cuando se abre el dash pero no encuentro la forma de hacerlo, alguna idea¿?
<ricard> lo he leido que quiere decir que no puedo preguntar mas sobre los kernel?
<guampa> donde dice eso?
<ricard> en las paginas que me has recomendado dice que no seamos repetitivos con las preguntas
<Gibarian> No, creo que quiere decir que investigues antes de hacer las preguntas
<Gibarian> hay la pequeña posibilidad de que lo que te ha pasado a ti, le haya pasado a otro
<Gibarian> o que este en la sección de preguntas frecuentes
<guampa> ricard: como dice al comienzo de la pagina, solo son recomendaciones para que tengas mejores chances de obtener una respuesta
<ricard> como se entra a preguntas frecuentes?
<guampa> chances solamente, no es seguro que "siempre" encuentres respuestas aqui
<guampa> en casi todos los canales de irc vas a ver que es igual, menos te van a querer responder cuanto mas impaciente/insistente te pongas, o cuando abras privados sin pedir antes permiso, o cuando te dirijas a alguien en particular como si fuera tu ayudante personal
<guampa> son cosas que se listan ahi porque son muy comunes en irc y por lo comun eso hace que la gente no quiera responder, si es que tenian alguna ayuda para aportar
<guampa> a veces la gente simplemente no esta frente al computador, o no sabe
<guampa> ahora, volviendo a lo de tu kernel
<ricard> entiendo
<guampa> el nuevo que instalaste, funciona?
<ricard> si perfectamente
<guampa> cual es tu duda entonces?
<ricard> si he echo bien cuando me ha salidola pagina de centro de software ubuntu me salia actualizar no instalar y cuando a terminado salia instalado
<guampa> te salio actualizar porque ya tenias el paquete del kernel instalado
<guampa> cabe agregar que siempre hay un kernel instalado, porque sino no se puede usar nada
<guampa> ahora que lo actualizaste y ya no hay un kernel mas nuevo que el que tenes, solo sale que esta instalado
<guampa> cuando aparezca otra actualizacion del kernel va a aparecer nuevamente la opcion de actualizar
<ricard> yo tengo listo para instalar el 3.13.0-49 por si fallaran estos
<guampa> asi que si, podes quedarte tranquilo que todo esta bien
<guampa> si es buena costumbre tener al menos dos o tres kernels que funcionen
<guampa> ahora no ando actualizando mucho el kernel, pero en una epoca en que iba actualizando todo el tiempo, tenia instalado uno y guardaba los dos anteriores
<guampa> solo del tercero mas viejo para atras iba eliminando
<guampa> cosa que si tenes problemas con alguno puedas entrar con otro a solucionarlo
<ricard> tambien tengo el 3.13.0-32 pero no los tengo instalados
<guampa> si el mas reciente te funciona bien te conviene usar ese
<unity_newbie> alguien puede ayudarme? quiero quitar los botones de cerrar/maximizar/minimizar del panel cuando se abre el dash pero no encuentro la forma de hacerlo, alguna idea¿?
<ricard> si el que he instalado hoy mva bien y si miras la pagina  http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/canonical_kernel_team/trusty/main/base/linux veras lo que pone sobre el nuevo kernel que he instalado
<guampa> yo no conozco unity, unity_newbie
<guampa> aver
<guampa> ricard: lo de los bugs? el changelog?
<ricard> que quiere decir?
<guampa> es un reporte sobre las cosas que cambiaron, e incluye algunas referencias a reportes anteriores de problema que se intentan solucionar con esta version
<guampa> por ej el "LP: #1454785"
<ricard> o sea lo desintalo?
<guampa> porque lo irias a desinstalar?
<ricard> si es necesario y me lo aconsejas si
<guampa> yo te diria que si no tenes problemas lo dejes como esta
<guampa> todos los kernels desde el primero que escribio Linux Torvalds en el 91 hasta el ultimo que estan sacando en este mismo segundo, tienen algun error para alguna computadora
<ricard> lo digo por lo del "lp: #1454785"
<guampa> asi que mas que nada se trata de si son problemas que te afectan a vos o no
<ricard> no a mi me funciona el pc perfectamente
<guampa> ese reporte de bug en particular no es por un bug real, es solo para que reporten como es que va andando este kernel a medida que lo preparan para sacarlo oficialmente
<guampa> por eso se llama "release tracking bug"
<ricard> a vale pues dejo el kernel nuevo que va bien
<guampa> si, y recorda cuando actualices ir borrando los mas viejos cada tanto, pero quedate con tres como minimo
<guampa> el nuevo y dos mas
<ricard> pero instalados?
<guampa> si, instalados
<ricard> o listos para instalar
<guampa> instalados, si vos tenes instalado un kernel A, e instalas una actualizacion B, al reiniciar vas a tener instalados A y B
<guampa> vas a estar corriendo seguramente B, pero A queda instalado
<guampa> esto se aplica a los kernels, el resto de los paquetes son reemplazados cuando actualizas
<ricard> entonces voy a instalar 3.13.0-49 3.13.0-48 y 3.13.0-32
<guampa> cuantos kernels te figuran instalados ahora?
<ricard> uno el nuevo
<guampa> y el anterior?
<ricard> lo desintale
<guampa> y esos otros no era que te daban problemas?
<ricard> no los problemas eran con 3.13.0-51 y 3.13.0-52
<guampa> ok, entonces instalate el -49 nomas
<guampa> y ya, con dos esta bien
<ricard> vale gracias por toda tu paciencia voy a instalarlo
<guampa> seguro, no hay problema ricard
<ricard> gracias de nuevo no se como agrtadecerte-lo
<guampa> no es nada, un placer ayudar :)
<ricard> pues nada adios y hasta pronto
<guampa> vale, suerte y hasta pronto
<guampa> o/
<ricard> chao
<z4g47> hola tengo problemas con el sonido en kubuntu 15.04
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Exterminador> hola
<Exterminador> estoy intentando hace horas instalar tcl/tk 8.6
<Exterminador> y todavia no lo he conseguido
<Exterminador> alguien me pude ayudarn
<Exterminador> ?
#ubuntu-es 2015-05-16
<osvaldo> Buen dia hay aguien con conocimientos de Postfix?
<osvaldo_> Hola, alguien podria orientarme en un servidor de crreo?
<guampa> cual es tu consulta concreta osvaldo_?
<osvaldo_> Instale Postfix, entonces estaba configurando y realizando pruebas, para evitar ser central de spam
<guampa> bien
<osvaldo_> Entonces mi duda es como hacer para solicitar autenticacion aun enviando de correo local a local
<osvaldo_> ya que probe desde telnel y lo puedo hacer sin autenticar
<guampa> tenes configurada la autenticacion ya?
<osvaldo_> Si, cuando realizo el from desde local a una direccion que no es local, necesita autenticacion para poderse realizar, pero de local a local no se si he caido en una confusion o no encuentro la manera correcta
<guampa> habria que ver la config, tendrias que hacer dos pastebins
<guampa> uno con la salida del comando postconf -nf y otro con la salida del comando postconf -Mf
<guampa> fijate de eliminar de los pastebins la informacion privada
<guampa> o cambiarla, mas mejor
<osvaldo_> http://pastebin.com/FTVcx2rw
<guampa> por lo que veo ahi te tendria que dejar mandar sin autenticar solo desde el mismo host de postfix
<osvaldo_> http://pastebin.com/5cnMrZ4U
<guampa> desde otras maquinas en la red local te deja enviar al mismo dominio sin autenticar tambien?
<osvaldo_> si
<guampa> y no tenes configurado un puerto para envio autenticado
<guampa> estas autenticando en el tcp 25?
<osvaldo_> si
<guampa> eso esta mal
<guampa> cual es el uso de este mailer, va a estar recibiendo mail desde internet?
<osvaldo_> No es nada en produccion, son pruebas
<osvaldo_> Con lo que dijiste tal vez tenga mas idea del problema
<guampa> ok, bueno el tema es que esta obsoleto autenticar en el 25, ese puerto desde hace unos cuantos años esta reservado solo para recibir mail que uno acepte como destino final o como relay intermedio
<guampa> para envío desde algun MUA por ej, se usa el 587, tenes que habilitar un servicio en master.cf "submission"
<guampa> y a ese servicio se le da una config especial para enviar unicamente luego de autenticar
<osvaldo_> Si estoy en una red local, la configuracion de Postfix permite acceder a toda la red local sin autenticar, segun la configuracion actual que te mostre?
<guampa> aver
<osvaldo_> quiere decir que con una ip externa seria distinto?
<guampa> bueno son varias cosas, tambien estan mal las restricciones tal como estan, pero ademas cambiarian de implementar el servicio submission
<guampa> y creo que como estan ahora no garantizan que no funcione como open relay
<guampa> por ej
<guampa> linea 25. check_sender_access hash:/etc/postfix/tablaw, reject
<guampa> todo lo que venga despues del reject no importa, porque el reject va a rechazar todo
<osvaldo_> ok
<guampa> y esas restricciones irian en -o blabblah en master.cf para submission, no para cualquier smtpd
<osvaldo_> ok leere sobre eso
<guampa> yo te recomiendo, que si estas aprendiendo, no uses otro recurso que la documentacion en postfix.org
<guampa> no leas tutoriales excepto para tomar como referencia lo que haya en postfix.org
<guampa> y leela *toda* la doc de ahi, inclusive la pagina donde listan todas las directivas de postconf
<guampa> toma un tiempito entenderlo pero la doc de postfix es creo que la mejor que conozco de cualquier software, libre o no
<osvaldo_> ok, gracias igual por la orientacion
<guampa> empeza por los de la seccion "basic documentation" o algo asi
<guampa> x nada
<guampa> suerte
 * merrick  buenas..
<exet> hola a todos
<Guest35709> hola
<successus> salud o/
<chulis> mimecar recuerdas el problema que tenia de que no me buscaba red? solo lo hace desde otro usuario
<chulis> desde mi usuario no me busca la red
<mimecar> no se te había arreglado en los dos?
<chulis> pensaba que si pero no
<chulis> si lo hago desde otro usuario si
<chulis> luego inicio desde mi usuario y tambien
<mimecar> da permisos al otro usuario para usar sudo y copia los archivos de datos al usuario nuevo
<mimecar> no copies configuración
<chulis> pero ya al dia siguiente desde mi usuario vuelve a fallar no busca
<chulis> no entiendo a que archivos de datos te refiere
<mimecar> descargas, documentos, etc.
<chulis> osea entro en usuaro invitado y copio los dtos de mi usuario?
<mimecar> lo puedes hacer con el usuario nuevo
<mimecar> o copiando los datos a un disco externo con un usuario y recuperándolos con el otro
<george2002> mimecar, hola amigo, como es el canal donde puede uno charlar de lo que sea?
<mimecar> #ubuntu-es-cafe
<chulis> no me deja entrar en el disco duro externo otro problema más nunca actualzo
<chulis> con la version anterio 14 todo iba bien desde que actualizé a la 15 problemas
<mimecar> con el usuario nuevo tampoco te deja?
<chulis> an operation is already pending y no me deja acceder al disco duro
<chulis> voy  a probar a ver
<chulis>  con usuario invitao si me deja entrar en el disco externo
<chulis> pero tarda muchisimo en copiar los datos don 60 gb
<chulis> son
<mimecar> usa el usuario que has creado nuevo
<mimecar> invitado es un usuario limitado
<chulis> que use el usuario nuevo para que?
<mimecar> ayer no creaste un usuario nuevo en el sistema para la prueba?
<chulis> si
<mimecar> usa ese usuario
<chulis> pero que lo use para que
<chulis> que lo use en vez de mi usuario de siempre?
<mimecar> el usuario antiguo no puede copiar los datos al disco duro?
<chulis> ahora mismo si me deja
<chulis> pero tarda mucho
<mimecar> cuánto es mucho?
<chulis> te refieres a que use siempre el usuario nuevo y elimine el usuario actual?
<chulis> 60 gb
<mimecar> si con el usuario nuevo te funciona bien y con el antiguo no, sí
<chulis> y se me guardarian todas la configuraciones y quedaria todo igual?
<mimecar> las configuraciones no las copiarás
<chulis> o tendria que instalar todos los progrmas de nuevo?
<mimecar> ya que el fallo están en las configuraciones
<mimecar> los programas no se instalan en la carpeta del usuario
<chulis> vale probare
<chulis> perderé los correos que tengo en el sylpheel?
<chulis> y las contraseñas de las webs?
<mimecar> sí
<mimecar> eso o copias poco a poco los datos antiguos
<mimecar> sin restaurar lo que causa el fallo
<successus_> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Knight80> Hola
<Knight80> Buenas noches a todos
<mimecar> hola
<Knight80> Tengo un problemilla con mi tarjeta de televisión, ya no me la detecta ubuntu
<Knight80> Después de instalar mythtv
<Knight80> antes solía ver los canales con vlc
<mimecar> comprobaste si se desinstalaban cosas con mythtv?
<Knight80> Me temo que no
<Knight80> Quiero decir que no se desinstalaban cosas con mythtv
<Knight80> He llegado a ver la tele con mythtv, pero tras un reinicio ya no funciona, y tampoco detecta la tarjeta
<Knight80> Porque hago w_scan y me dice que no hay tarjeta de televisión :(
<mimecar> tendrías que conseguir volver al estado anterior a poner mythv
<Knight80> Entonces lo desinstalo?
<mimecar> seguramente te toque instalar algún paquete más
<Knight80> Voy a probar
<Knight80> Creo que ya he encontrado el problema
<Knight80> Tengo el PVR VDR corriendo
<Knight80> Y no sé cómo pararlo
<mimecar> ?
<mimecar> cuál es el problema
<Knight80> Tengo el vdr corriendo
<Knight80> Y no sé cómo pararlo
<mimecar> mata el proceso asociado
<Knight80> ¿Cómo lo hago? He probado killall vdr y no funciona, dice que no encuentra el proceso
<mimecar> top | grep -i vdr
<vigilancia> en consola ps -ax columna izquierda numero de proceso busca el proceso vdr y miras su numero
<vigilancia> comando kill -9 numero de proceso
<Knight80> Hola de nuevo
<Knight80> Aquí tenéis el pastebin----> http://pastebin.com/1cDKAfkP
<Knight80> Venga, muchas gracias
<salapin> Buenas noches
<salapin> utilizo el escritorio unity
<salapin> porque no puedo instalar temas gtk3.x en unity
<salapin> de gnome-look
#ubuntu-es 2015-05-17
<piter0> alguien sabe como reparar el centro de software de ubuntu que no puedo instalar nada porfa
<ricard> hola alguien tiene instalado el kernel 3.13.0-53.88
<ricard> o el kernel 3.13.0-53
<ricard> vale entiendo que nadie,gracias
<mimecar> ?
<ricard> no preguntaba si alguien tiene instalado el kernel 3.13.0-53
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estás usando?
<ricard> 14.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<ricard> si pero este lo baje a mano
<mimecar> lo has instalado fuera de los repositorios?
<ricard> que quieres decir por repositorios lo he intalado de esta pagina http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/canonical_kernel_team/trusty/main/base/linux
<mimecar> ok, lo que has hecho es añadir un PPA de Canonical
<mimecar> eso tiene ventajas pero también te puede dar algún problema
<ricard> bueno cogi paquete deb.
<mimecar> ¿cuál es el problema que tienes con ese kernel?
<mimecar> añade PPA, nunca instales el .deb
<ricard> no si tu crees que he hecho bien ya que el 3.13.0-51 y 3.13.0-52 me daban erro al inicio
<mimecar> si añades el .deb a mano
<mimecar> no tienes actualizaciones de ese kernel
<ricard> pues lo desinstalo y lo instalo ppa
<mimecar> añade el PPA y con suerte actualizará el paquete
<ricard> gracias hasta luego voy a probar
<ricard> adios
<ricard> he desintalado el paquete 3.13.0-53 y lo he vuelto a instalar de la ppa y ahora me sale en otro software ppa canonical team no se que mas
<mimecar> ese es el PPA que has añadido
<ricard> vale lo he hecho todo bien he añadido la ppa en la terminal le he dado a enter luego he hecho u sudo apt-get update y luego sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.13.0-53-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-53-generic y se ha instalado
<ricard> todo correcto?
<mimecar> de momento si
<ricard> gracias mimecar el kernel va bien
<mimecar> mientras no desinstales los kernels anteriores no deberías tener problemas
<ricard> tengo el 3.13.0-49 instalado
<ricard> ya esta bien no?
<mimecar> sí
<ricard> gracias nos vemos pronto y muchas gracias recuerdos a todos/as
<mimecar> ok
<Knight80> Hola, buenas tardes a todos/as
<Knight80> ¿Alguien usa Mythtv?
<ricard> he descargado el kernel 3.13.0-53 de la siguiente ppa http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/canonical_kernel_team?dist=trusty que me decis
<mimecar> ricard, si has añadido el PPA e instalado el kernel no tienes que hacer nada más
<ricard> pero en la pagina pone no se recomienda esta ppa echale un vistazo porfavor
<mimecar> necesitas el kernel 3.13 por alguna razón?
<mimecar> el PPA es para versiones de testeo y desarrollo
<ricard> hombre todos llos que he tenido son 3.13
<ricard> no hace mucho tiempo que me muevo con ubuntu
<mimecar> Ubuntu 14.04 lleva el 3.16
<ricard> en mi caso cuando se ha actualizado automatico salia 3.13
<mimecar> con los repositorios que hay por defecto y Ubuntu 14.04
<mimecar> la última versión ens la 3.16.
<ricard> pero si en actualizacion de software me sale 3.13 que hago?
<mimecar> asegurarte que realmente estás poniendo las actualizaciones
<Knight80> ¿Alguien usa Mythtv?
<ricard> estoy esperando la nueva a ver cual es porque las dos ultimas 3.13.0-51 y 3.13.0-52 me daban error al inicio
<mimecar> ricard, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mimecar> la última es la 3.16
<ricard> voy a probar
<ricard> me dice esto ricard@casa:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<ricard> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<ricard> Creando árbol de dependencias
<ricard> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<ricard> Calculando la actualización... Listo
<ricard> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<mimecar> !paste ricard
<kubot> ricard: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<ricard> total que me dice 0 actulizaciones
<mimecar> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade también?
<ricard> si
<mimecar> pon en PASTEBIN la salida de sudo apt-get update
<ricard> lo he puesto en una pagina que me indicabais que era pastebin
<mimecar> pega el enlace que te ha dado la página
<ricard> hecho me sale otra pagina con todo el sudo apt-get update i dowload
<ricard> y dowload as text
<mimecar> copia el enlace de la página y ponlo en el canal
<ricard> como lo hago?
<mimecar> has pegado el texto en pastebin y lo has mandado?
<ricard> mandado donde?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> entra en la página de pastebin y pega la salida del comando sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> pulsa en el botón para mandar el texto a la web
<ricard> he hecho paste
<mimecar> copia la dirección que sale en el navegador en el chat
<ricard> y que hago ahora
<mimecar> has copiado la URL que sale en el navegador?
<ricard> me sale canal oficial de soporte de ubuntu y derivados oficiales en español y varias direcciones
<mimecar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ricard> Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu y derivados oficiales en español - Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-cafe - ¿Pegar Texto? http://paste.ubuntu.com - Descargar Ubuntu 14.10: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop - Versiones soportadas: 10.04 LTS (servidor), 12.04 LTS, 14.04 LTS y 14.10.
<mimecar> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/92458135/Captura.PNG
<mimecar> esa es la pantalla te pastebin
<ricard> no me deja escribir nada
<ricard> lo he vuelto a poner en http://paste.ubuntu.com y despues de poner el texto le doy a pate
<ricard> a paste
<ricard> pongo mi nombre tambien
<ricard> lo has logrado leer
<mimecar> te cambia la URL?
<ricard> que url
<mimecar> cuando pones el texto y pulsas el botón paste
<mimecar> se manda el texto a pastebin y cambia la url del navegador
<ricard> si me sale una pagina con todo el terxto y pone dowload as test la url es http://paste.ubuntu.com/11187037/
<mimecar> ahí está el texto
<ricard> querias mirarlo no?
<mimecar> ya lo estoy mirando
<mimecar> estoy haciendo otras cosas aparte del IRC
<mimecar> estás con los repositorios de la 14.04, debería salirte el último kernel
<mimecar> con 14.04.2 sale la versión que te he dicho antes
<ricard> porque sudo apt-get dist-upgrade no me da nada
<mimecar> pon la salida de sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ricard> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> usa pastebin también
<ricard> el enlace es http://paste.ubuntu.com/11187376/
<mimecar> no le veo sentido a que no te salga la actualización
<ricard> quizáz me falta algun programa?
<mimecar> no, es cosa de los repositorios
<mimecar> la máquina virtual la tengo con ubuntu server 14.04
<mimecar> pero son los mismos repositorios que la versiónd esktop
<mimecar> desktop
<ricard> entonces de que puede ser?
<mimecar> en estos momentos estoy sin ideas
<mimecar> has desactivado el ppa que pusiste?
<ricard> no la desactivo?
<mimecar> desactivalo
<ricard> y vuelvo a probar?
<ricard> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> no tendrá efecto en el sistema
<ricard> lo he desactivado he hecho lo de sudo apt-get dist-upgrade y no ha surgido ningun efecto
<mimecar> no tiene que tener efecto
<mimecar> la causa del fallo será otra
<mimecar> aunque no te salga una versión más reciente del kernel tampoco es un problema
<ricard> vuelvo activar las app
<ricard> perdon la ppa
<ricard> activo o no?
<ricard> las ppa claro
<ricard> me salen dos la main y la codigo fuente
<mimecar> querías otro kernel por alguna razón?
<ricard> no el que he instalado esta mañana marcha bien
<ricard> pero activo las ppa o no?
<mimecar> siendo que es un PPA de desarrollo
<mimecar> igual es buena idea no usarlo
<ricard> quito el kernel entonces
<ricard> porque entonces solo me queda uno fiable
<mimecar> sigue con el kernel que tenías antes
<ricard> o sea ser quito el 3.13.0-53
<ricard> no me da ningun problema
<mimecar> deja los kernels que tienes ahora
<mimecar> que acabarás quitando el único que funciona y no te arrancará el sistema
<ricard> o sea dejo el 3.13.0-53 y el 3.13.0-49 estamos deacuerdo
<mimecar> sí
<ricard> garcias por tus consejos me quedo mas tranquilo
<ricard> cuidate mucho gracias a todos/as adios
<pedro_> illa
<successus> salud o/
<george2002> hola chicos tengo un rollo con el escritorio cinnamon y ardour, trato de abrir ardour3 en ese entorno y no carga, luego lo lance por terminal y me vota esto  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11191959/
#ubuntu-es 2016-05-16
<dfas> hola
<dfas> últimamente estoy perdiendo la señal del wifi cada 2x3 y hasta que no reinicio no vuelve a connectarse
<dfas> a alguien mas le pasa?
<dfas> y cuando me pasa miro al móvil y veo que el móvil si que le llega el wifi y estoy en el mismo lugar
<dfas> no sé que puede ser, parece que nada tiene sentido
<dfas> incluso he ido con el portatil a dónde está al wifi pero siguió sin detectarlo
<dfas> al final solo reiniciando me lo detecta
<dfas> reiniciando el portatil, no el wifi
<lugonzaro> hi
<J> morbo39vlc
<pekechis> connect irc.mozilla.org
<guest877633> Buenas tardes
<guest877633> Tengo un problema, he instalado ubuntu 16, todo correcto, me pide que reinicie , reinicio me sale la pantalla con ubuntu, me dice que retire el dvd y pulse enter y ahi me saca de ubuntu y me inicia windows
<guest877633> No se si alguien podria ayudarme a poner un dual-boot e iniciar ubuntu ya que me esta siendo imposible
<guest877633> alguien por favor?
<joaqin11> hola
<joaqin11> hay alguien?
<joaqin11> holaa hay alguien? necesito ayuda
<DELLtra> que pasa
<sirix> buenas noches
<sirix> joaqin11 pregunta no mas, plantea tu duda directamente, si alguien puede, te ayudará
#ubuntu-es 2016-05-17
<lugonzaro> hola
<fitoayala> hola gente de habla hispana
#ubuntu-es 2016-05-18
<AdriWild> Hola!
<AdriWild> Alguien ha tenido problemas con Eclipse al actualizar a la versión Ubuntu 16 ?
<salapin> actualmente es posible utilizar whatsapp de algun modo (aunque no sea oficial) en ubuntu touch
<salapin> ¿????¿
<vaciatumente> Buenas! Tengo un problema tengo un portatil que instale Ubuntu junto a Window$
<vaciatumente> ahora mismo ubuntu esta instalado y en el boot menu he puesto abajo del todo window$ loader
<vaciatumente> i el disco duro como primera opcion pero finalmente no sale el grup
<vaciatumente> i inicia window$
<vaciatumente> Alguien que me pueda ayudar??
<salapin> vaciatumente,
<salapin> puedo intentar echarte una mano
<salapin> sabes acceder a la BIOS de tu netbook
<salapin> ?
<vaciatumente> salapin: siii
<salapin> ok
<salapin> accede a windows
<salapin> y sigue estos pasos
<vaciatumente> ok
<salapin> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/176670#.VzxtYHWLTQo
<vaciatumente> salapin: deberia hacer desde el punto de reinciiar
<vaciatumente> lo intente pero no salio la ventana emergente
<salapin> vaciatumente,
<salapin> estás en windows?
<vaciatumente> si
<salapin> ok
<salapin> puedes subir una captura a un servidor de imagenes
<salapin> para ver como tienes montado
<salapin> la administracion de discos
<vaciatumente> ok
<vaciatumente> como se mira en windows xD
<vaciatumente> salapin:
<salapin> vaciatumente,
<salapin> equipo segundo boton
<vaciatumente> dime salapin
<salapin> administrar
<salapin> administracion de discos
<vaciatumente> es windows 8
<salapin> ok
<salapin> asi
<salapin> como te he dicho
<vaciatumente> te puedo decir por aqui
<vaciatumente> Acer c: 466 GB NTFS Correcto( Arranque,Archivo de paginacion, Volcado,Particion Primaria)
<vaciatumente> 442 GB Correcto (Participion Primaria)
<salapin> no puedes subir la imagen?
<salapin> bueno da igual
<salapin> mira
<salapin> 6- Reiniciado el ordenador, ingresar a la Bios
<salapin> Desactivar:
<salapin> Secure Boot
<vaciatumente> ya lo hize
<vaciatumente> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6j0puvlNyKjNHJoaW1LSFBKU1dRVmZIcUxfX0YxYUZDMG1B
<vaciatumente> salapin:
<vaciatumente> lo de secure boot ya hize
<salapin> ok
<salapin> descargate https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6j0puvlNyKjNHJoaW1LSFBKU1dRVmZIcUxfX0YxYUZDMG1B
<salapin> perdon
<salapin> descargate
<salapin> http://sourceforge.net/projects/refind/files/latest/download
<vaciatumente> que es? ya lo descargue
<salapin> ok
<salapin> es Refind
<salapin> un gestor de arranque
<salapin> accede a CMD con permisos de administrador
<vaciatumente> no me aclaro salapin
<salapin> si es muy sencillo
<salapin> bueno
<vaciatumente> he descargado el .zip
<vaciatumente> para windows
<vaciatumente> abro la carpeta
<vaciatumente> y hay un archivo que se llama refind-install
<vaciatumente> pero le doy click i con que lo abro
<salapin> no tienes que darle
<salapin> a ver
<salapin> lo descargas lo descomprimes
<salapin> y corta todo lo que te a descomprimido y lo metes en una carpeta en el escritorio con el nombre refind
<vaciatumente> ok
<vaciatumente> salapin:
<salapin> dime
<vaciatumente> que ya hice la carpeta find en escritorio
<vaciatumente> refind
<salapin> ok
<salapin> ahora abre la consola del sistema con permisos de admnistrador
<salapin> ahora vuelvo voy a merendar algo
<salapin> vaciatumente,
<salapin> como vas
<vaciatumente> salapin:
<vaciatumente> intentandolo
<vaciatumente> pero se complica
<vaciatumente> el teclado es extranjero
<vaciatumente> i ando a copy paste
<vaciatumente> en ubuntu me lo ha detectado bien pero en windows se me estan complicando
<vaciatumente> jajaja
<vaciatumente> nunca me habia costado tanto instalar ubuntu
<vaciatumente> instalo antes un crunchbang i lo maqueo bien xD
<salapin> jaja
<vaciatumente> salapin: a ver estoy con el tema de que he configurado todo en el boot
<vaciatumente> i volviendo a reinstalar ubuntu
<vaciatumente> a ver si los cambios de secure boot i demas funcionan
<salapin> bueno haz lo que quieras... solo tu sabes como lo quieres
<vaciatumente> ya
<vaciatumente> es que con el refind no me estaba aclarando
<vaciatumente> pruebo esto i sino vemos con el refind
<salapin> ok
<vaciatumente> salapin
<vaciatumente> probamos si quieres lo de refind
<salapin> venga
<salapin> a ver
<salapin> adctualmente como tienes el pc
<salapin> has vuelto a reinstalar ubuntu
<salapin> ?
<vaciatumente> no
<vaciatumente> finalmente no
<vaciatumente> no llegue a reinstalarlo
<salapin> ok
<salapin> crear una carpeta
<salapin> en el escritorio de windows 8 que se llame refind o como tu quieras
<salapin>  y metes dentro lo que descomprimiste
<salapin> del .rar que te descargaste antes
<salapin> vaciatumente,
<salapin> como vas
<vaciatumente> ya lo hice
<vaciatumente> salapin:
<salapin> ok sigamos ahora los pasos del tutoria
<salapin> abre la consola de windows como administrador
<vaciatumente> ok
<vaciatumente> salapin
<salapin> dime
<vaciatumente> dime tu jijiji
<vaciatumente> cuando pongo ok es que ya estoy con lo que me has dicho
<vaciatumente> xD
<salapin> ok
<salapin> vamos allá
<salapin> escribe en la terminal esto
<salapin> mountvol S: /s
<vdm> estoy tmb con este usuario para copiar y pegar donde quiero instalarlo
<vdm> salapin: hecho :)
<salapin> l,
<salapin> ok
<salapin> ab
<salapin> ahora
<salapin> escribe
<salapin> en la consola esto
<salapin> dir C:/carpeta donde-esta-refind
<salapin> eso quiere decir
<salapin> que sera
<salapin> la ruta donde la tienes
<vdm> en el escritorio
<salapin> abre la carpeta
<salapin> y copia la ruta
<salapin> o escribela manualmente pero poniendo bien todos los caracteres
<vdm> C:\Users\acer\Desktop
<salapin> ok
<salapin> ahora
<salapin> añadele lo que falta
<salapin> quiero decir
<salapin> sera asi
<salapin> C:\Users\acer\Desktop\refind
<salapin> copia esto y lo pegas en la terminal
<vdm> no se reconoce
<vdm> como un comando
<salapin> has añadido el dir
<salapin> delante
<salapin> ?
<vdm> si
<salapin> dir C:\Users\acer\Desktop\refind
<vdm> ok
<salapin> te listará
<salapin> un monton de cosas
<vdm> si
<salapin> OK VAMOS BIEN
<salapin> ahora escribe esto
<vdm> espero
<vdm> xD
<salapin> xcopy /E C:\Users\acer\Desktop\refind\ S:\EFI\refind\
<vdm> ok hecho!
<vdm> salapin:
<salapin> ok
<salapin> ahora
<salapin> escribe
<salapin> S:
<salapin> cd EFI\refind
<salapin> rename refind.conf-sample refind.conf
<vdm> el sistema no puedo encontrar la ruta especifica
<vdm> en cd EFI
<salapin> estas en S:??
<vdm> si
<salapin> escribe
<salapin> dir S:
<salapin> y dime que te aparece
<vdm> 0 archivos
<vdm> 1 dirs
<salapin> tiene que entrar
<salapin> ok
<salapin> escribe cd
<salapin> cd S:\EFI
<vdm> ok hecho!
<salapin> ok
<salapin> ahora escribe
<salapin> cd refind
<vdm> no encuentra xD
<vdm> odiooorrll
<krytarik> !enter
<salapin> revisa todos los comandos que as escrito anteriormente
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<salapin> todo se debe a un error de escritura en los caracteres de los comandos que hemos introducido
<salapin> seguro
<salapin> revisalos
<salapin> el tutorial, solo debes seguirlo hasta este comando bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\refind\refind_x64.efi, los otros dos de abajo no son necesarios
<blanca> No logro entrar por sftp a mi ubuntu server que puede ser? por ssh si puedo
<blanca> me ayudan pf :)
<mimecar> ¿tienes el servidor de FTP configurado?
<blanca> no, pero que no se configura en ssh ?
<blanca> sftp
<blanca> perdon sftp no ftp
<mimecar> https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSH_File_Transfer_Protocol
<mimecar> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-configure-proftpd-to-use-sftp-instead-of-ftp
<mimecar> tarde
<ElLoco> Como se puede eliminar una particion EFI de un USB en Ubuntu?
<ElLoco> https://pinguinolibreblog.wordpress.com/2013/03/20/limpiando-tabla-de-particiones-guid-en-linux/
<ElLoco> Creo que aquí puede estar la solución
<ElLoco> ;-)
<ElLoco> ciao
<vaciatumente> buenas!
<vaciatumente> alguien que pueda ayudarme
#ubuntu-es 2016-05-19
<sirix> buenas noches
<ROldan> Alguien me puede ayudar a particionar mi disco local, con gparted no puedo ya que es la unidad que estoy usando
<ROldan> ????
<ROldan> Alguna idea?
<ROldan> Como puedo solucionar un error de instalacion de photoshop cc con  playonlinux, error 16 me dice
<vaciatumente> Buenas tengo un Acer Aspire ES1-512-c8JU que instale en todo el disco duro Ubuntu pero al iniciarse sale un mensaje en forma de imagen que dice No Bootable Device
<vaciatumente> Buenas salapin
<vaciatumente> lo logre xD
<vaciatumente> desde la bios podias decirle que es lo que quieres que inicie xD
<salapin> vaciatumente, no pudiste con refind
<vaciatumente> salapin: nop
<vaciatumente> instale la 16.04
<vaciatumente> salapin: han cambiado el formato de source list?
<vaciatumente> salapin: es mas tengo problemas
<vaciatumente> para instalar software de terceros
<salapin> ?¿
<vaciatumente> han cambiado el sourcelist
<vaciatumente> mira
<craig> hola
<craig> alguien sabe como solucionar el problema de la tarjeta de wifi de LENOVO s400 touch?
<uruk> hola gente alguien me puede ayudar?
<krytarik> !pregunta | uruk
<kubot> uruk: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<uruk> krytarik , kubot a ver tengo una serie de programas abiertos distribuidos en 9 areas de trabajo dispuestos de manera organizada, hay alguna manera de guardar esa distribucion de ventanas abiertas en las 9 areas de trabajo para asi cuando bootee el sistema se guarde esa distribucion?
<uruk> por ejemplo en una area de trabajo tengo lo referente al servidor en otra tengo lo referente a ripeado de films i series, en otra tengo retoque de graficos 3d, en otra tengo tutoriales i helpers, en otra tengo un sniffer apuntando al wikipedia ..... en total tengo bastantes programas abiertos de manera que si vuelvo a cerrar el sistema o en caso que la corriente falle me gustaria guardar toda esa distribucion de ventanas y programas abiertos
<MrTulias> uruk, al apagar aparece para marcar «guardar sesión...», lo de mantenerlo en un corte de corriente... no sé
<MrTulias> aparte de recomendar una ups
<uruk> Mrtulias ok un sai (sistema de alimentacion ininterrumpida ) pero es que no me aparece lo de guardar sesion hay alguna manera de guardar la sesion sin tener que cerrar el sistema ?
<MrTulias> uruk, no sabría decirte. En xubuntu al menos al cerrar sesión aparece para marcar «guardar sesión para futuros inicios de sesión» en la ventana de cierre
<MrTulias> no sé si es solo en xubuntu
<Mr_Red> Hola Hermanos de Codigo
<sirix> buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2016-05-20
<HeraklyonWyvern> j/ #unionfansub
<Mauved_> Holaa
<Mauved_> d
<Mr_Red> hola
<Mr_Red> hola
<El> Bien
<Exterminador> hola
<Exterminador> como puedo dar permiso q cualquier usuario a una carpeta e sub-carpetas?
<Exterminador> *a cualquier
<lugonzaro> haka
#ubuntu-es 2016-05-21
<sirix> buenas noches, saludos
<Stiward> Alguien me podria ayudar con un problema de boot
<Stiward> ????
<david_> hola
<Stiward> Alguien me podria ayudar con un problema de arranque
<Stiward> ???
<david_> algun tema
<david_> para ubuntu 16.04
<david_> gracias
<lider> Stiward cual es tu problema si te puedo ayudar con mucho gusto
<lider> sirix hola
<filantropo> hi
<sirix> filantropo: hi, how 'r' you
<uruk> hola gente , visto que no es posible guardar session en unity ubuntu 15.10 ya que las ventanas cuando cierro y vuelvo a abrir el sistema no se me guardan la configuracion , hay alguna manera de abrir una ventana de un programa y posicionarla en una area de trabajo determinada en una posicion x y y con width height como podria hacer con gnome-terminal --geometry= ....?
<mimecar> si necesitas esa función, KDE la incluye de serie
<mimecar> si aún quieres usar Unity puedes probar con http://www.enmimaquinafunciona.com/pregunta/30734/guardar-sesion-escritorio-unidad
<uruk> si ya lo vi, mimecar lo que pasa es que el script ese es confiable?
<mimecar> no lo sé
<mimecar> pero te puede servir como ejemplo para guardar la posición
<uruk> me sorprende que no exista ningun programa en el centro de software de ubuntu que guarde sesiones
<mimecar> no es necesario si el escritorio lo soporta
<uruk> que quieres decir cn que el escritorio lo soporta?
<mimecar> KDE o XFCE tienen esa función en las opciones del entorno
<uruk> si pero unity?
<uruk> con dconf lo probe y no funka
<mimecar> con Unity no veo esa función
<uruk> pues eso, por eso me gustaria saber si hay alguna funcion desde terminal que abra un programa i ponga la ventana en una area de trabajo determinada en una posicion determinada i con un tamaño determinado
<uruk> para asi poner los comandos de todo lo que quiero abrir, cada vez que abro la session
<uruk> sino tendre que pasarme a kde o xfce
<sirix> uruk: el escritorio mate tambien 'recuerda" la posicion y el tamaño de las ventanas
<sirix> lo mismo flux y blackbox
<Artemis3> uruk, con xfce he notado que la abre donde este el cursor, no se si hay forma de cambiar eso.
<Artemis3> (la pantalla donde este el cursor)
<AquarisM10UE> Hola
<mimecar> hola AquarisM10UE
<AquarisM10UE> hay version nativa de Skype par atablets Ubuntu_
<AquarisM10UE> ?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> lo más cercano es usar libertine e instalar el Skype de Linux
<AquarisM10UE> Que alternetiva hay para video llamadas?
<mimecar> pero no sé si podrás usar el micrófono dentro de libertine
<mimecar> hangouts
<AquarisM10UE> como cambio la configuracion de idioma de un teclado bluetooth?
<sirix> AquarisM10UE: eso en preferencias, teclado, ahi eliges el idioma que quieres que te aparezca, puedes tener mas de uno
<mimecar> la preferencia del teclado la coge bien en las aplicaciones de Ubuntu Touch
<mimecar> en Libertine estás de momento más limitado
<AquarisM10UE> no encuentro Preferencias dentro de Configutracion del sistema1
<mimecar> no deberías encontarlas
<mimecar> configuración del sistema, idioma
<mimecar> ahí lo defines
<AquarisM10UE> ok... ya lo encontre, gracias.
<lukas_> :)
<salapin> mimecar
<mimecar> hola
<salapin> sincronizas las notificaciones de android con tu pc
<salapin> ubuntu
<mimecar> no
<salapin> porque
<mimecar> porque no lo necesito
<mimecar> los programas de Ubuntu ya muestran las notificaciones sin depender de Android
<salapin> no me has entendido
<salapin> justo lo contrario es lo que quiero
<mimecar> ¿quieres mostrar las notificas de Ubuntu en Android?
<Mr_Red> eso se puede?
<Mr_Red> tenia entendido que eso solo se podia desde ubuntu phoe
<Mr_Red> phone
<mimecar> son independientes ubuntu y ubuntu phone
<Mr_Red> quien lo diria
<mimecar> para que funcionara entre ubuntu y ubuntu phone
<mimecar> o comparten información por el servidor push
<mimecar> o hay una conexión directa entre los dos y una aplicación que lo gestione
<uruk> bueno me voy
<uruk> hasta otra
<andresb-24> Buenas
<andresb-24> necesito de su ayuda
<crstn> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2016-05-22
<grijander> en este chat hay gafapastas'
<andruwx> hola a todos como me les va :-)
<andruwx> mmmm de casualidad alguien puede ayudarme con un problemita que tengo con mi tarjeta madre
<cristobal> andruwx, que problema tienes?
<andruwx> es un problema de compatibilidad con el kernel 4.4.0-22 y el UEFIbios de mi tarjeta madre gigabyte f2a88x-up4
<andruwx> es con los usb 3.0
<cristobal> usastes unetbootin para crear tu usb y instalar ubuntu?
<andruwx> nou
<andruwx> realmente tengo es ubuntu mate
<andruwx> y lo hice a lo classico descargue la imagen por torrent y la grabe en un dvd e instale
<cristobal> intenta https://unetbootin.github.io/  si no importa unetbootin es la forma que me ha funcionado para instalar sistemas linux en ufei
<cristobal> algunos bios te dejan desabilitar el ufei
<andruwx> es que como te esplico cristobal
<andruwx> ya va el error es mio en todo caso que no me estoy expresando bien
<andruwx> si mi tarjeta madre me deja desactivarlo veras tengo 2 años con esta tarjeta madre yo antes de igual manera usaba kubuntu pero tenia otro hardware
<andruwx> y no me daba problemas
<andruwx> pero como compre esta tarjeta que es como decirlo muy proivativa me vi en la obligaciuon de usar wuindows por que aja los anteriores
<andruwx> versiones de kernelk no me reconocian uefi bios claro eso fue hace dos años ya actualmente instale ubuntu mate 16.04 y si ahora de los 8 usb 3.0 me activan solo 2
<andruwx> antes no me activaba ninguno y los usb 2.0 si trabajan el problema es que se que la tarjeta madre no es cristobal
<cristobal> pon en el terminal   lsusb
<cristobal> haber si te salen
<cristobal> es extraño
<andruwx> ok ya lo hago
<andruwx> te envio una imagen
<cristobal> ok
<andruwx>  mmm te envie la imagen pero falta que tu aceptes
<cristobal> ya le di no quiere hacer nada quizas tengan bloquiado eso aqui
<andruwx> mmmmmm
<cristobal> usa https://img42.com/
<andruwx> sera que copio y pego por aqui
<andruwx> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<andruwx> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<andruwx> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<andruwx> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 14cd:8168 Super Top
<andruwx> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<cristobal>   andruwx  te cerraron la comunicacion por unos segundos para poner cosas asi tienes que usar pastebin
<meh> les  consulto
<meh> estoy intentando crear un deb
<andruwx> ok reglas son reglas cristobal
<meh> se basa en una aplicación portable
<meh> en control   pongo la descripción + version
<meh> en postinst   apenas el symlink  "/opt/app/exec /usr/bin/exec    ?
<meh> y prrerm      ponfo para borrar su carpeta /opt y el sylink
<meh> no?
<cristobal> meh busca un canal de developer quizas te puedan ayudar mejor
<andruwx> cristobal estas
<meh> ok
<cristobal> si enviame url de la imagen andruwx
<andruwx> ya subi la imagen a img42
<cristobal> copia el url
<andruwx> ah chevere
<andruwx> https://img42.com/kTxMy
<andruwx> disculpa mi conky super feito no lo hice apie como se den hacer use conky manager
<andruwx> :-)
<cristobal> aparecen tres usb 1.1  tres 2.0  y dos 3.0
<cristobal> estan los 8 solo que no todos son 3.0 eso es normal ... los 3.0 normalmente tiene color azul
<andruwx> mmmmmm
<andruwx> ok la cuestion es que yo creo y considero que este nuevo kernel 4.4
<andruwx> es mas amable con las tarjetas madres que traen uefi bios
<andruwx> por que hace 2 años me era imposible
<cristobal> supongo cadavez que le dan upgrade al kernel estable y lo bajan a ubuntu lts nos beneficiamos todos
<andruwx> ya lei que salio el 4.6 tenia gana de instalarlo peeeeero la otrra contraparte es que el cpu que tengo es una AMD APU 6800k y los driver libres para amd creo que son algo problematico aun en gnu/linux
<andruwx> cristobal que tiempo tienes siendo usuario linux ?
<cristobal> desde mandrake no se que ... ni recuerdo desde que era pequeno :p  antes era una pesadilla hacerlo correr ya es muy facil
<andruwx> si es cierto yo tengo apenas 3 años se lo debo aun amigo su nick es virus69 antes hacia muchos aportes en
<cristobal> puedes buscar tutoriales en linea youtube o academias online es el sistema operativo del futuro :p
<andruwx> se me olvido el nombre de la pagina era un blog de linux
<andruwx> putdeb o algo asi
<andruwx> chamo linux esta en todos lados hay un video algo viejito de la linux fundation
<cristobal> si actualmente despues de tanto tiempo estoy estudiando en linuxacademy,com para poder tomar las certificaciones ,,, eso es para los jefes solamente pero hay que tenerlas
<andruwx> cheeevere
<andruwx> de que pais eres tu
<cristobal> Puerto Rico
<andruwx> que bien men
<andruwx> yo soy de venezuela
<andruwx> aqui la tenemos bien rejodida con el gobierno que tenemos
<andruwx> tu puedes estudiar en lalinux academy por que tu pais no tiene restrinccion con los dolares como la hay aqui
<andruwx> pero en fin cosas que pasan
<andruwx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDjzxY0aTIQ
<andruwx> este video es el que te digo me gusta es muy explicativo y claro
<cristobal> la situacion esta mala en todos los paises unos mas que otros pero mala
<cristobal> ha si vi el video muy bueno :))
<andruwx> jejeje mucho bueno ese video
<andruwx> en fin para hacerte un resumen men antes tenia tarjetas madre o laptop cpn chipset intel que era como decirlo mas compatible con linux
<andruwx> digame trisquel me gusta es lo maxiumo pero ni loco lo instalaria en esta compuitadora que tengo por que esa distro solo usa puros drivers y software verdaderamente libres
<cristobal> yo no le instalo linux a nadie si no es ubuntu o un derivado
<andruwx> cuentame cristobal que tipo de computadora tienes tu osea que hardware y sus especificaciones digo si puedo saber
<cristobal> laptop es vieja  vieja es una asus g73jh-a1
<cristobal> en la casa tengo una torre hp pavilion p6-2107c de mis padres
<andruwx> el amigo que yo te digo se llama felix pero es linuxeros de hace años el es muy radical no le gusta nada que tenga que ver con ubuntu o debian solo usa ARCH MANJARO con open box
<cristobal> por que es un seguidor de FSF buscalo en google
<andruwx> se lo que ese la fsf pero dime has escuhcado o leido de mi amigo felix molero alias virus 69
<cristobal> no (>_<)
<andruwx> oook
<andruwx> pero fijate una ves le dije mejor dicho tuvimos unas palabras el sigue mucho el camino libre y stallman
<andruwx> pero usa face
<andruwx> y yo le dije amigo felix por que usas facebook si el padre del software libre richard stallman esta en contra de facebook
<cristobal> lol algun dia despertara
<cristobal> asi es
<andruwx> jajaja si se molesto conmigo por unops dias luego se le paso
<andruwx> el tiene algo muy bueno pse programa unos conkys bien chido
<andruwx> ya busque por internet tus dos pc y guao son buenisimas asi sean viejas
<cristobal> la verdad no uso nada de eso es como ser un pimp solo quiero que mi SO sea estable hehe
<cristobal> funciona no me quejo XD
<andruwx> correcto comparto tu pensar y para mi ubuntu mate me hes muy estable y gracias a dios estas
<andruwx> actualizaciones de kernel hacen posible poder explotar todo el potencial de mi tarjeta madrre por fin en dos años espero que el kernel 4.6 acabe con todos los problemas de compatibilidad
<cristobal> :)
<andruwx> este es mi amigo felix checa sus fotos
<andruwx> https://www.facebook.com/felix.molero/media_set?set=a.10150633599022431.412611.639277430&type=3
<andruwx> tu usas face por cierto?
<Artemis3> cristobal, el correcto significado de "situación mala" solo es posible experimentarlo aquí...
<lukas_> :)
<salapin> como veis las notificaciones android en ubuntu 16.04
<salapin> linconnect lo habeis hecho funcionar en la ultima version de ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿sabéis si es posible cambiar los iconos de Unity en Ubuntu 16.04 sin usar ubuntu-tweak?
<salapin> como sincronizais las notificaciones de vuestro smartphone android con ubuntu 16.04
<lugonzaro> hola
<salapin> como puedo instalar pushbullet-indicator en xenial xerus
<mimecar> http://www.atareao.es/ubuntu/enviar-archivos-desde-ubuntu-a-android-con-pushbullet/#more-9292
<salapin> mimecar
<salapin> no esta para xenial
<salapin> mimecar
<salapin> hay cosas que  no acabo de comprender en linux
<mimecar> el repositorio tiene para la 16.04
<salapin> como lo sabeS?
<mimecar> porque lo dice la web del PPA :p
<mimecar> aparte de lo que lo acabo de instalar en el ordenador
<sirix> buenas tardes
<meh> les consulto
<meh> cree un paquete que instala fuentes    "tipografías"
<meh> únicamente copia archivos ttf a "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/fuentes"
<meh> ya probe el deb y me funciona perfectamente
<meh> pero a falta del dsc
<meh> y el changes no lo puedo subir a launchpad,  para crear mi propio ppa
<meh> como logro convertirlo en un orig package?
<meh> el deb lo hice
<meh> practicamente con este tutorial
<meh> https://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2010/08/05/crear-un-paquete-deb-manualmente/
<salapin> alguien puede pasarme los iconos de unity8 para ponerselos a unity 7
#ubuntu-es 2017-05-15
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> como estan todos?
<dell_annon> Tengo problemas con el emulador android despues de actualizar
<DarkPsydeLord> cual emulador dell_annon ?
<dell_annon> Android
<dell_annon> con android studio
<ramrebol> Hola. En Chile cambiaron la hora este sabado. Normalmente ubuntu reconoce bien los cambios de hora, pero no esta vez. Como puedo hacer para que el sistema se actualice a la hora oficial?
<ramrebol> olviden la pregunta. Tenia ajustada la zona horaria de otro pais :D
<Perverso> ¬¬
<dell_annon> (y)
<dell_annon> :-)
<DarkPsydeLord> dell_annon, a lo tenias instalado antes de migrar a otra version de ubuntu verdad? algunas veces se rompen algunos paquetes en la actualizacion especialmente en las updates que hacen un cambio radical en el nucleo
<DarkPsydeLord> por ejemplo ubuntu mate
<Perverso> que pasa aqui?
<rose_> porque hay tan poca gente aqui
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> hola a todos! como están?
<DarkPsydeLord> que hat TrisTan-D-KraKen
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> aqui estamos...
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> leyendo XD
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> hey una consulta, puedo acceder desde irc a este canal? ayer lo intenté a traves de tails, y no pude
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> entre por pidgin y le indique que queria entrar a esta sala, pero estaba solo, no habia nadie mas que yo, loq ue me parecio extraño
<GridCube> TrisTan-D-KraKen: esto es irc
<GridCube> la red es irc.ubuntu.com, o irc.freenode.net
<GridCube> ambas son la misma red
<GridCube> en pidgin tenes que conectarte a esa red y despues a #ubuntu-es
<GridCube> pero como cliente irc te recomiendo hexchat
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> ok gracias!
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> XDDDD
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> que imbecil XDDDD, es que como no pude entrar, pensé que esto era otra cosa XDD
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> en realidad ahora todo calza
<DarkPsydeLord> hahaha
<DarkPsydeLord> irc solo es el protocolo de comunicacion
<DarkPsydeLord> o si recuerdo cuando mirc era lo unico con lo que podiamos contar para chatear
#ubuntu-es 2017-05-16
<jorgesumle> I have a route with {a}/{b} but in the function from a controller called fun($a, $b)  $a has the value of b   ???? WTF?
<jorgesumle> OK, solved it, I was calling another method :P
<miss_carolina> #sumision
<Perverso> hola tengo un problema. resulta que tengo instalado el decodificador de video curlew y trato de convertir un video mkv que tiene dos pistas de audio pero solo me pone la pista que esta en ingles y no se como puedo hacer para que convierta el video con audio español. podrian ayudarme o ke pedo?
<Perverso> hola tengo un problema. resulta que tengo instalado el decodificador de video curlew y trato de convertir un video mkv que tiene dos pistas de audio pero solo me pone la pista que esta en ingles y no se como puedo hacer para que convierta el video con audio español. podrian ayudarme o ke pedo?
<Perverso> que onda hay alguien aqui
<nameless_CL> yep
<Perverso> y no me yudas
<nameless_CL> xD
<nameless_CL> que te paso
<Perverso> quiero convertir un video mkv con curlew pero solo me lo convierte con audio en igles y tiene dos pistas y quiero que reconoca la pista 2
<Perverso> osea en español
<Perverso> me puedes ayudar?
<nameless_CL> y si quitasla pista de audio ingles?
<nameless_CL> nunca he usado curlew
<nameless_CL> pero probaria a hacer eso
<nameless_CL> lo otro es que le preguntes al dev https://github.com/chamfay/Curlew/issues
<Perverso> mmmm no se puede resulta que lo hace automatico solo lee una pista y la decodifica junto con el video
<Perverso> necesito cambiar los parametros pero no se como elegir entre las pistas
<nameless_CL> y si usas handbrake?
<nameless_CL> es otro conversor
<Perverso> pero no tiene la opcion Xdiv
<Perverso> solo mp4 y mkv
<Perverso> tu que distro usas
<nameless_CL> yo uso arch
<nameless_CL> pero nunca uso cosas de videos ni musica xD
<Perverso> ya veo
<nameless_CL> de hecho tengo un par de pelis que descargue el año pasado y aun no las veo
<Perverso> pero que demonios
<Perverso> eres humano
<nameless_CL> esq no se veo un par de series en internet
<nameless_CL> ahora fargo y pb xD
<nameless_CL> y musica escucho en yutub
<Perverso> mmmm
<Perverso> entiendo
<Perverso> lo ke pasa esque yo los codifico para hacer pirateria y pues los clientes les gustan las cosas en español
<Perverso> xD
<Perverso> ok no pero es algo parecido
<Xago> Hola caballeros, Cómo se arregla el contínuo problema en Firefox?
<Perverso> cual?
<Xago> siempre se queda pegado con algunos scripts
<Xago> hace poco con twitter
<Xago> y deja lento todos los demás procesos
<Perverso> y te dice detener java script?
<Xago> si
<Xago> o continuar
<Perverso> ups la verdad no se ami tambien me pasa pero solo pasa en algunas paginas
<Xago> mmmm
<Perverso> pero es algo normal
<Perverso> creo que se puede deshabilitar java script pero cuando lo quitas algunas paginas ni siquiera habren
<Perverso> alguien le puede ayudar a xago
<nameless_CL> uffff yo hace años no uso firefox xD
<nameless_CL> me parece muy lento
<nameless_CL> chrome + profile-sync-daemon y vuela
<Perverso> bueno firefox me gusta
<Perverso> esta bien
<Perverso> ami no me gusta chrom
<nameless_CL> mira
<nameless_CL> este script es bien util la verdad
<nameless_CL> https://github.com/graysky2/profile-sync-daemon#installation-from-distro-packages
<nameless_CL> te carga el profile del navegador en ram
<Perverso> sobres Xago
<Xago> Perverso, sobres?
<ghytr> nameless_CL, despues de inslarlo se carga automaticamente
<ghytr> ?
<ghytr> instalarlo p
<Perverso> pfff
<ghytr> nameless_CL, ?
<Perverso> y yo como le pongo color a mis letras?
<nameless_CL> systemctl --user [option] psd.service
<nameless_CL> + info https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/profile-sync-daemon
<Perverso> oigan
<Perverso> quiero instalar ambiance de varios colores en ubuntu mate
<Perverso> se puede?
<Perverso> la verdad no se como hacerlo me podrian orientar
#ubuntu-es 2017-05-17
<perez> Hola alguien me ayuda, tengo un problema con los motores de búsqueda que no admiten java, solia entra en una pagina de juegos pero ya no se pueden con los navegadores. yo usaba mozilla pero ya ni con este. alguien sabria si existe alguna solucion para esto?
<perez> vive alguien...
<MiguelFuller> hola amigos necesito una ayuda de red inalambrica
<MiguelFuller> para instalar in WAG511 en xubuntu
<perez_> Buenas tardes, alguien me ayuda  con problema en navegador mozilla?
<perez_> porfavor ayuda con mocilla, no puedo utilizar java en ubuntu
<lerans> Buenas
<MiguelFuller> hola
<MiguelFuller> es un modulo del kernel lo mismo que un controlador de kernel
<MiguelFuller> perez_: que se raya?
<MiguelFuller> perez_: bajate el Opera y lo instalas con dpkg -i
<MiguelFuller> mira si falla tambien sino es que estas usando una pc sin sse2
<gatoher> hola
<gatoher> alguien podria decirme como registrar mi nick
<gatoher>  /msg gatoher identify 987654321abc
<MiguelFuller> msg nickserv register y tu email
<MiguelFuller> registralo antes que te gane jaja
<__pedro__>  /msg NickServ register 987654321abc
<MiguelFuller> quien me ayuda a configurar tulip
<MiguelFuller> en mi fa510
<perez_> perdon tube que salir el dpkg esta instalado o hay que instalarlo
<perez_> alguien sabe de una version antigua de mozilla que no necesita instalacion?
<MiguelFuller> perez_: no jaja
<perez_> pues la hay, pero bueno que se le va a hacer . gracias.
<MiguelFuller> perez_: quieres un navegador sin instalador?
<MiguelFuller> porque antiguo? no va a funcionar
<MiguelFuller> puedes usar sin instalador mas nuevo
<hipercubo> hola
#ubuntu-es 2017-05-18
<p> holaaa
<Odin> :)
#ubuntu-es 2017-05-19
<minedu> buenas noches
<minedu> holaaa??'
<minedu> necesito ayuda
<minedu> por favor
<minedu> alguien ??????
<minedu> quiciera saber como personalizar irssi ...
<minedu> quiro cambiar el color de texto y de mi nick
<list> asdfasd
<root___> hola
<root___> buenas noches
<pierolas> hola
<pierolas> alguien usa irssi aqui?
#ubuntu-es 2017-05-20
<Perverso> hola
<Busindre> Hola Perverso
<Perverso> como estas??
<Busindre> bien, aquí andamos
<Perverso> que bueno. de que pais eres?
<Busindre> Alemania
<Perverso> apoco hablan español?
<Busindre> nací en España
<Perverso> eres español
<Perverso> y que distro usas?
<Busindre> arch
<Perverso> y como aprendiste a usarlo?
<Busindre> con motivación, como todo en esta vida XD
<Perverso> arch me parece un poco complicado
<Busindre> yo siempre use LFS y Slackware
<Busindre> pasar a Arch no fue complicado
<Busindre> no se trata de complicado o no, se trata de usar la distro que se amolde a tus necesidades
<Perverso> yo uso ubuntu mate porque los comomando en terminal son un faciles pero arch cambia todo
<Busindre> los comandos son iguales en todas las distros
<Perverso> no es cierto
<Busindre> bueno, menos el gestor de paquetes y alguna otra cosa
<Busindre> es todo igual
<Busindre> aunque a ti te parezca mentira
<Perverso> es mas dificil y no hay mucha ayuda
<Perverso> xD
<Busindre> pues arch debe ser la distro con mejor documentación de todas
<Busindre> y una comunidad muy efectiva
<Perverso> el otra ves instale mmmmmmm
<Busindre> si tú no quieres saber de linux ni te preocupa como funciona por debajo, pues entonces cualquier linux que haga una buena abstracción de todo eso te vendrá bien
<Busindre> y la verás menos complicada
<Busindre> en linux cada uno usa la distro que se adapta a sus necesidades
<Busindre> pero también es verdad que si te manejas bien con linux, puedes usarlas todas
<Perverso> bueno
<Busindre> luego ya dependiendo de la filosofía de cada una pues te simpatizará más o menos
<Perverso> yo no use manajaro y me parecio algo complicado
<Busindre> arch por ejemplo no toca nada si no es necesario
<Perverso> perdon Manjaro
<Busindre> ubuntu / debian tocan mucho
<Busindre> te quieres instalar un paquete, por ejemplo apache
<Busindre> y tal vez no te instale el man si no lo especificas
<Perverso> mmmmm
<Busindre> la configuración estará estructurada como la gente de debian creyó oportuno, etc
<Busindre> todo lo retocan
<Busindre> y por ejemplo, eso para mi es un fastidio
<Busindre> yo prefiero que las cosa vengan sin toquetear, si por defecto apache tiene la configuración en X sitio, pues me gusta que esté en X sitio
<Busindre> y no en otro
<Perverso> no pues no se que decir alomejor estoy muy verde
<Busindre> eso también hace que un usuario de debian / ubuntu, permanezca ahí
<Busindre> luego cambia de distro y no ve las cosas donde cree que deben estar
<Perverso> :(
<Busindre> porque se ha acostumbrado a usar las cosas con ciertos retoques
<Busindre> que está muy bien también, a quien le guste como debian configura las cosas, pues perfecto
<Busindre> por eso te digo que son gustos
<Busindre> el apache es el mismo,..
<Busindre> bueno, también suelen aplicar X parches que consideran oportunos
<Busindre> habrá a quien le guste eso y a quien no
<Busindre> mi madre no tiene ni idea de linux y usa arch desde hace 6 años
<Busindre> para lo que ella necesita,.. una vez se lo dejas instalado,.. ya está
<Perverso> una ves escuche que el arch es para personas mas avanzadas
<Busindre> arch es para quien quiera usar arch
<Busindre> arch está bien para hacer un uso de linux estilo lfs / slackware / etc, pero usando binarios
<Perverso> tu crees que sea porque me gustan las cosas faciles?
<Busindre> a través de repos
<Busindre> y no te ponen instalador
<Busindre> lo instalas tu siguiendo la guía y como quieras instalarlo
<Busindre> si no has usado una consola en la vida, pues mal vamos con arch
<Busindre> pero con arch o con gentoo o con slackware
<Perverso> aja casi no uso la consola
<Perverso> bueno poco
<Busindre> con cualquiera que no te saque una aplicación gráfica para hacer lo que necesitas
<Busindre> y si la usas será porque no te queda más remedio
<Perverso> exacto
<Busindre> por eso arch no es para ti
<Busindre> no te gusta la consola
<Busindre> ni la conoces
<Perverso> si me gusta pero no tengo buena memoria para los comandos
<Perverso> :(
<Busindre> por lo tanto,.. tienes que usar distros que te den una capa de abstracción y te permitan hacer todo solo pulsando sí o no con el ratón
<Busindre> eso es como decir que te gustan los idiomas pero no sabes ningún otro idioma ni haces por aprenderlo
<Perverso> si, asi me educo windows:(
<Busindre> es cuestión de querer
<Busindre> en ubuntu puedes hacer las cosas por terminal también
<Busindre> como en todas
<Busindre> si no lo haces, será porque no quieres XD
<Busindre> culpar a la memoria o windows,.. :P
<Perverso> es mi mente no es capaz  :(
<Busindre> poco te quieres
<Busindre> el que algo quiere, algo le cuesta
<Busindre> ahora sí es fácil aprender
<Busindre> antes era todo más jodido
<Busindre> te estás quejando de vicio Perverso
<Perverso> esque simplemente no se usar la consola me gusta linux se ve muy bonito y puedo hacer lo que sea
<Busindre> bueno, para hacer lo que sea te hace falta conocer lo que quieres hacer
<Perverso> pero ya que me muestras otro angulo mas enfocado pues me hace sentir como un traidor a linux :(
<Busindre> pero una cosa es usar linux, que eso pueden todos,.. es leer y dar click
<Busindre> y otra ya adaptarlo a tus necesidades
<Busindre> traidor por qué?
<Busindre> simplemente te quería agrandar las miras
<Busindre> las distros son una versión del kernel y un listado de aplicaciones
<Busindre> como te lo den montado,.. depende de cada distro
<Perverso> ok
<Busindre> no hay traición a nada,.. cada uno usa lo que quiere, o te lo configuras tú, o usas uno configurado o como quieras,..
<Busindre> ubuntu es unua debian retocada
<Perverso> eso si
<Busindre> edubuntu es una ubuntu retocada, que a su vez viene de debian
<Busindre> la gente simplemente coge cariño o admira una determinada forma de entender linux
<Busindre> por ejemplo, la comunidad debian, pues le gusta como la gente de debian hace las cosas
<Perverso> ubuntu mate satisface todas mis necesidades pues como vengo de windows estoy acostumbrado a dar click sin complicarme la vida y los programas que estan disponibles en su sentro de sofwer pues me da una descripcion de lo que hace cada uno
<Busindre> sí, eso lo tienes en el 90% de los linux
<Busindre> si tú estás bien ahí, pues perfecto
<Perverso> pero se usar linux
<Perverso> xD
<Busindre> el día que pruebes suse, verás que meten todavía más aplicaciones gráficas
<Perverso> lo intente usar
<Busindre> sabes usar linux
<Busindre> o el escritorio mate?
<Perverso> pero trae kde
<Perverso> no me gusto
<Busindre> pues le instalas MATE a suse y ya está
<Busindre> no sabías de linux? XD
<Busindre> https://es.opensuse.org/MATE
<Perverso> pues si pero quero que sea muy facil de usar
<Perverso> xD
<Busindre> suse es muy fácil de usar
<Busindre> junto con ubuntu,.. yo creo que las que más para novatos o usuarios de escritorio
<Perverso> ahora me siento como un adicto a ubuntu   :(
<Busindre> pues no deberías
<Busindre> si con ubuntu estás cómodo,.. estás haciendo lo correcto
<Busindre> XD
<Busindre> hay mucha gente que lee que debian es mejor que ubuntu y migra
<Busindre> tonterías, no hay ni mejor ni peor, hay gustos y puntos de vista
<Perverso> ami me gusto sla interfas de manjaro mate pero los comandos me hicieron retroceder
<Busindre> mate es relativamente nuevo
<Perverso> si pues
<Busindre> pero sí, como he dicho, cada comunidad saca las cosas como quiere
<Perverso> esque tengo una compu de bajos recursos
<Perverso> y mate es el candidato numero uno
<Busindre> y una versión de ubuntu te puede encantar y la siguiente pues no, porque te han cambiado alguna tontería de sitio
<Busindre> mate lxde, xfce, cualquier wm,..
<Busindre> pero desde luego mate tampoco es el más liviano
<Perverso> si pero yo empece a darme tiempo de calidad des ubuntu karmiko koala
<Busindre> lo de calidad también es relativo XD
<Busindre> tal vez el nuevo driver gráfico te de problemas y otro le de ventajas frente a otra versión anterior
<Perverso> por eso cuando llego unity pues me fui a la mierda
<Busindre> es lo que tiene depender de la comunidad,.. que si cambian algo te afecta
<Busindre> XD
<Perverso> jajajaja
<Busindre> no se puede tener todo figura,..
<Perverso> bueno
<Busindre> y el no tener todo no significa que ellos lo hagan mal, significa que para gustos colores ;P
<Perverso> la verdad todavia no usaba ubuntu linux como mi sistema operativo
<Busindre> un gran porcentaje de usuarios de ubuntu son usuarios de linux pero después de windows
<Perverso> pero pasaba tiempo tratando de entender y acoplarme porque en windows hay programas que ni con wine lo puedes correr
<Busindre> claro
<Busindre> al igual que los de linux no los puedes correr en Windows
<Perverso> exacto este cambio era brutal
<Busindre> pero al n ser que requieran de algo gráfico, con vbox sales del apuro normalmente
<Busindre> claro, pero por qué querías cambiar?
<Busindre> cual fue tu motivo para pasar a linux
<Perverso> odio joderme la vida con cracks para windows ademas se infecta muy rapido con tantos cracks
<Busindre> claro
<Busindre> pues o pagas o usas programas alternativos
<Busindre> el cambio cuesta es normal
<Perverso> bueno ademas de que odio que me usen como conejillo de indis y ademas me cobren por usar el sistema
<Busindre> porque estás usando otro programa diferente
<Busindre> pues nada,.. a darle al linux
<Perverso> entonces pues la verdad me cambie
<Perverso> cuando me senti un poco seguro me cambie
<Perverso> pero solo dure con linux un par de meces y volvi a windows porque los programas no los abia en linux
<Perverso> estaba tan acostumbrado a windows que de verdad es dificil cambiar
<Perverso> pero aun asi no me rendia segua buscando remplasos para todos los programas
<Perverso> incluso algunos programas linux estan para windows tambien
<Perverso> asi me apoye
<Perverso> y final mente ya bien decicidido me cambie aunque con algunas carenciar pero puedo vivir si esos programas
<Perverso> pero linux es grande hasta las empresas lo usan
<Busindre> hombre claro
<Busindre> el tema es que tu no querías usar linux, lo que no querías es usar windows
<Busindre> son cosas diferentes XD
<Busindre> por suerte no hay muchas otras alternativas
<Perverso> pero debes saber que cuando alguien se cambia de windows a linux pues es muy dificil hasta en la escuelas te enseñan solo con windows
<Busindre> no es difícil
<Busindre> es cambiar
<Busindre> se hace tedioso cuando el cambio lo haces forzado
<Perverso> pues solo asi te cambias forsado
<Busindre> claro,.. es un cambio,..
<Perverso> forsandote a usar linux
<Busindre> si tu quieres cambiar de pareja, pues cambias y no es complejo
<Busindre> es complejo cuando te obligan a cambiar de pareja
<Perverso> tu besino usa windows tus hermanos usan windows tu eres la unica obeja que no quiere usar windows
<Busindre> pero te diré a otra cosa
<Busindre> lo pasa peor la gente de linux cuando debe forzarse a usar windows XD
<Perverso> eso
<Busindre> pero eso pasa con todo en la vida XD
<Perverso> tienes razon
<Busindre> salir del rebaño no es fácil
<Busindre> uno debe estar concienciado
<Busindre> si no,.. volverás al rebaño
<Perverso> nel
<Perverso> ya paso la turbulencia
<Perverso> estoy comodo ahora
<Busindre> sí, ahora todo es más simple, hazme caso
<Busindre> hace 10 años eso si era tedioso,..
<Busindre> ahora ya tienes un videotutorial para cada tontería
<Perverso> volver a windows sera dificil de aceptar
<Busindre> a parte el tema del opensource y su ética es algo interesante
<Busindre> y debes tenerlo en cuenta
<Perverso> mmmm
<Perverso> que?
<Busindre> como aliciente por lo menos
<Busindre> que a parte de un SO, hay un movimiento detrás
<Perverso> si pues estoy consiente que hay gente trabajando duro
<Busindre> le refiero a la importancia de que sea abierto
<Busindre> *me
<Perverso> linux tiene errores pero almenos sabes a que le tiras con linux pero con windows una mamada tras otra
<Perverso> oh si de codigo abierto
<Perverso> puesdes hacer y deshacer todo como quieras sin olvidar a la gente que lo hiso posible
<Busindre> por eso, que no me entere que vuelves al mal camino (U_u)
<Perverso> jajaajajaja no me he esforzado para nada
<Perverso> ademas linux asi como android algundia ira a la cabeza
<Busindre> hombre, en celulares ya lo está
<Busindre> y en servidores también
<Busindre> en escritorio lo dudo, pero en el resto,..
<Busindre> esas cosas dependen más que del sistema, del marketing
<Busindre> el 90% de la gente que quiere comprarse un mac, nunca ha usado uno
<Busindre> es marketing
<Busindre> si la tipa esa, la kardashian sale ahora diciendo que linux es lo que hay que usar
<Perverso> ahora que recuerdo nokia aposto por windows y quedo en el olvido. ahora que se da cuenta de su error se dejo abrasar por los brazos metalicos de android jajaja
<Busindre> y saca un par de selfies de ella metiendo comandos con el culete,..
<Busindre> pues toda la gente usando linux
<Perverso> no lo sabia
<Perverso> interesante
<Busindre> hay mucho de moda en todo esto
<Busindre> marketing
<Busindre> y prácticas monopolistas
<Busindre> las tiendas prefieren venderte con windows
<Busindre> porque se llevan parte de esa licencia que te venden
<Perverso> pero si no venden con android se van a la mierda jajajajaja
<Busindre> pero si en andrnoid whastapp no funciona, android se va a la mierda
<Perverso> mmmmm
<Busindre> o en IOS
<Perverso> pues tal vez tengas razon jajaja
<Busindre> hombre, mira lo que se montón ocn firefoxOS
<Busindre> porque no tenía cliente de whastapp
<Busindre> el mercado es lo que tiene
<Perverso> mmmmmm pues si whatsapp pues si que esta pesadito
<Busindre> pero eso ahora
<Busindre> ya sacaran otra cosa en el futuro y será clave para poder vender o empezar otros proyectos
<Busindre> mira, clientes de mensajería ha habido siempre
<Busindre> siempre
<Busindre> y siempre es lo mismo,..
<Busindre> chatear
<Busindre> pero,.. antes era messenger de microsoft
<Busindre> ahora es whastapp
<Busindre> y luego será todo por videochat con la aplicaón XYZ
<Perverso> lo que pasa es que no tiene publicidad y eso le da puntos y ademas dejo de venderlo ahora es totalmente grsatis
<Busindre> ahora hay webs que si no tienes duenta de facebook,... no la visitas
<Busindre> o para dejar un comentario
<Busindre> google, linkedin o facebook
<Busindre> si no tienes de eso,.. no comentas
<Perverso> si pues ahora es todo por registro
<Busindre> claro
<Busindre> por eso
<Busindre> a mi me jode mucho el estar leyendo una web y que me pongan en primer plano un mensaje de que les de un like
<Perverso> jajajaja
<Busindre> sí,.. es así ahora todo
<Busindre> si no tienes facebook,.. estás aislado
<Busindre> así es l agente ahora
<Busindre> antes la gente se daba el teléfono o el correo
<Busindre> ahora facebook
<Perverso> mientras muylinux no me ponga algo asi creo que sobrevivire XD
<Busindre> y si no tienes facebook,... quedas algo marginado de la sociedad
<Perverso> al inici de las las paginas no te piden nada de eso pero cuando crecen y ya son muy visitadas es entonces cuando te la aplican
<Busindre> a mi eso me toca la moral
<Busindre> como la publi de webs de torrents
<Busindre> me saca de mis casillas eso XD
<Busindre> además que me vengan con el rollo de que es para pagar el server,..
<Busindre> me cabreo el doble XD
<Perverso> jajaajajaja
<Perverso> y peor si la pagina es la unica que te puede dar el linck o la informacion que necesitas
<Busindre> claro
<Perverso> que pena pero asi de egoista es el mundo
<Perverso> pronto no tendras acceso a internet si no tienes un chip implantado XD
<Perverso> pero por eso esta linux si no lo dan por la buena seran atacados hasta que los servidores no puedan mas xD
<Perverso> hola
<Perverso> yo quiero ser hacker alguien me ayuda :)
#ubuntu-es 2017-05-21
<Perverso> hola
<Perverso> hola
<Perverso> :)
<Perverso> ¬¬
<Perverso> oigan necesito un buen programa para descargar musica me podrian ayudar con eso?
<ivedci89> buenos días alguien sabe cómo ocultar el nombre de una red hecha con ubuntu (punto de acceso wifi)
<ceive> firefox
#ubuntu-es 2018-05-14
<ora> hola gente tengo ubuntu 18 tengo /media/ora/CONTEN y he creado /media/dank para pasar el montaje hago un unmount y luego mount /dev/sdc2 /media/dank hasta aqui todo correcto lo que sucede es que al rebootear systema /dev/sdc2 me lo vuelve a montar en /media/ora/CONTEN que fichero debo modificar en ubuntu para que al iniciar el systema siempre me monte en /media/dank ?
<rypervenche> fstab :/
<rypervenche> pero partió :/
#ubuntu-es 2018-05-15
<epaulgr> Hola! xD
<epaulgr> alguien de México?
<JoseACS> ._.
<JoseACS> cada vez son menos
<george2002> JoseACS hi
<JoseACS> george2002, hola como estas? :) la bnc murio
<george2002> que mal.
<JoseACS> si vale :C
<george2002> JoseACS me dices los nombres de los canales donde entramos con regularidad, es q no estoy en mi pc y no los recuerdo
<JoseACS> te los dire por privado
#ubuntu-es 2018-05-16
<Binners> que canales son los funcionales perdona soy nuevo
<peptara> buenas noches a todo el mundo
 * acacio cuidense y pasen linda noche , que la luz les ilumine el camino, pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
<JoseACS> peptara, buenas noches aunque aqui es de dia :)
<peptara> jajaja era mi primera frase en este canal gracias
<JoseACS> ah entiendo jeje de nada :)
#ubuntu-es 2018-05-17
<K-0s> hola
<K-0s> alguien
<K-0s> ???
<Jakeukalane_> hola, alguien por aquí?  He abierto una imagen que edité hace muchos años y para mi sorpresa en la preview veo la imagen sin editar. ¿Cómo podría extraer esa imagen previa a un archivo diferenciado? gracias
<Jakeukalane_> ya lo encontré, jhead
<Jakeukalane_> un saludo
#ubuntu-es 2018-05-18
<Tarrasquero> buenas!
<wtr300> hola, tengo un problema con tor, alguien me puede ayudar?
<wtr300> he seguido todos los tutoriales, he buscado el error y no encuentro la solucion
<wtr300> trato de levantar una instancia onion, pero no crea la clave
<angelgil> Hola.
#ubuntu-es 2018-05-19
<usrx86> !Oatmeal Tera Patrick - Sinner Takes All, A Memoir of Love & Porn (mobi).rar
<usrx86> !Oatmeal Traci Lords - Underneath It All (retail) (azw3).rar
<jorge_> hola
#ubuntu-es 2019-05-13
<gustav0lopez> buenas
<gustav0lopez> alguien disponible ?
<GridCube> hi
#ubuntu-es 2019-05-14
<gustav0lopez> buenos días
#ubuntu-es 2019-05-15
<GridCube> hi
#ubuntu-es 2019-05-16
<GridCube> hi
<AngelKde> Lenovoi5,  que usas quassel?
#ubuntu-es 2019-05-18
<Gosset> tiene sentido instalar ubuntu en una SSD de 1GB
#ubuntu-es 2019-05-19
<marce88> buenas, alguien usando arduino en ubuntu 18.04lts?
#ubuntu-es 2020-05-11
<n-iCe> Buenas, se recomienda usar zfs?
<n-iCe> Estoy por instalar ubuntu y tengo esa duda
<n-iCe> Tengo una laptop con i7 6ta generación, 16GB RAM, 256SSD
<OERIAS> bailamos :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9uHt3VUH4c
<OERIAS> ##espana
<OERIAS> oops perdonad
#ubuntu-es 2020-05-13
<n-iCe> Buenas
<n-iCe> Anda medio muerto éste canal o alguien vive?
<n-iCe> Estoy en Debian gnome testing, ando pensando en moverme a Ubuntu.
<n-iCe> Cómo han notado sus actualizaciones?
#ubuntu-es 2020-05-14
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> hola
<n-iCe> hola
<mdknkkimqrepdopj> hola
<n-iCe> haha
<n-iCe> qué onda con  ese
<omar> hola a todos
<omar> lo único que necesito en este momento es saber si alguien de esta lista de usuarios está vivo?
<omar> Llevo semanas tratando de contactar a alguien y no pasa nada
#ubuntu-es 2020-05-17
<Naranjo> Hola.
<DonYulo> Hola, buenas. Necesito ayuda con 20.04 respecto de activar compiz
